# Sticky  >>>>New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))<<<<



## Honolua

The old thread is stuck on page 92...post your deals here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Sweet.. Field supply and Sierra trading post still got Browning Hells Canyon clothes cheap. Its really good quality,warm clothing

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## monahmat

There was another thread started last night: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4699193&p=1099800457#post1099800457


----------



## Honolua

Hurricane target bag is $7.91 down from $50

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/233300/hurricane-category-1-bag-archery-target

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow

Honolua said:


> Hurricane target bag is $7.91 down from $50
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/233300/hurricane-category-1-bag-archery-target
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


But $50 in shipping for 2..:mg:


----------



## optimal_max

Just FYI, that is a YOUTH target for bows 40 lbs and below.


----------



## Honolua

you are right it is youth.

cabelas has 3d suits on sale...these are great for turkey season

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...N-1102640/Ns-MAX_SALE_PRICE%7C1?WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas has Weatherproof fleece base layers. $10 each (Down from $35) Seems like a pretty good deal. Reviews are good and you get an extra 10% off with "17winter" code and free shipping on certain items over $49.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## Barlow96

I am following.


----------



## stillrunnin

i guess no one liked the one i started


----------



## PA_ENGR

Lol. Can't believe so many people's panties are in a bunch over page number. If the post is more than a day or two old most likely that deal is expired or sold out.


----------



## pa151

Anyone know of any deals on lone wolf stands? Looking for an Alpha II hang on.
Thanks


----------



## mightymite68

Tag!!!!


----------



## optimal_max

pa151 said:


> Anyone know of any deals on lone wolf stands? Looking for an Alpha II hang on.
> Thanks


Cabelas has a real nice deal on the F1
http://www.cabelas.com/product/LONE...d=734095080&CQ_search=lone+wolf+alpha&CQ_st=b


----------



## goathillinpa

Following


----------



## Honolua

Just went to Walmart and most of their hunting clothes are half off. I got 3 of the camo rash guards (lycra shirts) for $5/each.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## high785

Tag


----------



## Fezzik

Tagged in this one as well


----------



## TheHawkeyeState

Honolua said:


> Just went to Walmart and most of their hunting clothes are half off. I got 3 of the camo rash guards (lycra shirts) for $5/each.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Got the last pack of killzones for $19 the other day. They are marking all the seasonal hunting stuff down. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

My walmart has the same deal and I forgot to grab them things before I left...


----------



## bambikiller

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24

Local Menards had a tree stand lock on for $20 with a 11%rebate


----------



## gridman

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas has Weatherproof fleece base layers. $10 each (Down from $35) Seems like a pretty good deal. Reviews are good and you get an extra 10% off with "17winter" code and free shipping on certain items over $49.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


thanks, just bought a set


----------



## sjj1856

Still expensive but less than they were. I have been looking at these for a while now and pulled the trigger with the discount. Lots of First lite on sale. 

http://www.firstlite.com/seak-jacket.html


----------



## meatmissile

Just went in my local Northern Tool and bought 12 pair of Merino wool blend socks BOGO. 110$ of socks for 40$. They also have the ECWS base layers heavy weights for 20$ a garment pants/1/4 zip tops. So if you got a Northern Tool close by check them out

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

old thread is working lets just use it


----------



## Coon23

following!!


----------



## smokin x's

Sportsmans guide has a year end sale, clearance on a lot of daily wear clothing. 

Game plan gear bow strap in black $6.29 buyers club, $6.99 non member. 

That was the only thing that kind of stood out to me, but im not really looking for street clothes. Trying to find deals on quality cold weather gear and climbing sticks. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherhahn

Anyone else get the slumber jack backpack from sierra trading post? Got mine the other day and found it to be pretty loud fabric. Especially the top part of the smaller pocket. Some kind of plastic in there. Still a nice backpack and will get some use but not sure what for.


----------



## meatmissile

smokin x's said:


> Sportsmans guide has a year end sale, clearance on a lot of daily wear clothing.
> 
> Game plan gear bow strap in black $6.29 buyers club, $6.99 non member.
> 
> That was the only thing that kind of stood out to me, but im not really looking for street clothes. Trying to find deals on quality cold weather gear and climbing sticks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


If you are looking for some quality cold weather gear look at Sierra trading post at the Browning hells cayon line. Its real deal clothing

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

stillrunnin said:


> old thread is working lets just use it


This one working too , weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

I hope the old thread keeps working but it has been jacked off and on for 2 weeks.


----------



## acbone710

fisherhahn said:


> Anyone else get the slumber jack backpack from sierra trading post? Got mine the other day and found it to be pretty loud fabric. Especially the top part of the smaller pocket. Some kind of plastic in there. Still a nice backpack and will get some use but not sure what for.


Ya, I got one and was thinking the same thing. I will see if there is anything I can do to quiet it down, but it may get used for non-hunting hiking trips only.


----------



## smokin x's

meatmissile said:


> If you are looking for some quality cold weather gear look at Sierra trading post at the Browning hells cayon line. Its real deal clothing
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Ive heard the hells canyon gear is kind of bulky compared to sitka, firstlite, and predator gear. Do you have any experience with the other three brands? I havent had the chance to handle any of them yet and dont have anywhere relatively close that stocks any of it. 

Im having a hard time dropping a few hundred dollars on gear that I cant physically check out until after I buy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Well I have bought all new hunting gear since Christmas as everything has been on sale but I can assure you that Hells Canyon is anything but bulky. I bought the Primaloft Bibs,Prima loft jacket soft shell jacket and the light jacket and the lightweight and mid weight base layers.Almost 800$ worth of gear for less then 300$l. I got XLs because I normally would wear a large and they XL fits great with base layers. Hells Canyon primaloft is very warm as I road my 4 wheeler with it on for over 6 hours in 15deg weather after our last snow/ice storm,just to see how it faired, and never got one bit cold. Of course I havent had a tree sit with it but its very windproof and warm from what I have used for so far. I havent read any bad reviews and it fits very athletic and true. If you plan to layer heavily under the bibs get 1 1size up form normal wear. I got an XL coat and can put the primaloft coat under it. The primaloft coat packs really well in the bag it comes with to put i your gear bag for colder days. For me it was a huge step up from my older camo. Hells Canyon series clothing line up is a very good system in my opinion. I am still contemplating weather or not to by the 4 in 1 jacket as they are only 189$ on Jet.com with a 15% discount code for first 3 orders and free shipping.


----------



## tbsportsman

meatmissile said:


> Well I have bought all new hunting gear since Christmas as everything has been on sale but I can assure you that Hells Canyon is anything but bulky. I bought the Primaloft Bibs,Prima loft jacket soft shell jacket and the light jacket and the lightweight and mid weight base layers.Almost 800$ worth of gear for less then 300$l. I got XLs because I normally would wear a large and they XL fits great with base layers. Hells Canyon primaloft is very warm as I road my 4 wheeler with it on for over 6 hours in 15deg weather after our last snow/ice storm,just to see how it faired, and never got one bit cold. Of course I havent had a tree sit with it but its very windproof and warm from what I have used for so far. I havent read any bad reviews and it fits very athletic and true. If you plan to layer heavily under the bibs get 1 1size up form normal wear. I got an XL coat and can put the primaloft coat under it. The primaloft coat packs really well in the bag it comes with to put i your gear bag for colder days. For me it was a huge step up from my older camo. Hells Canyon series clothing line up is a very good system in my opinion. I am still contemplating weather or not to by the 4 in 1 jacket as they are only 189$ on Jet.com with a 15% discount code for first 3 orders and free shipping.


Nice review

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lung Lung

Cabelas has camo Python master cables locks for $10.99, buy 2 or more and they knock another $2 off each one.


----------



## EJP1234

smokin x's said:


> Ive heard the hells canyon gear is kind of bulky compared to sitka, firstlite, and predator gear. Do you have any experience with the other three brands? I havent had the chance to handle any of them yet and dont have anywhere relatively close that stocks any of it.
> 
> Im having a hard time dropping a few hundred dollars on gear that I cant physically check out until after I buy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


My Hells Canyon stuff isn't bulky at all, and its all that n a bag of chips and now where near the cost of the over rated china crap... Its under rated china stuff lol...


----------



## bowhuntr22

following....


----------



## spec

Tagged.


----------



## smokin x's

Has anyone used the fleece face shields from Salt Armour? Theyve always got deals running on the standard masks and theyre great but they seem to let the wind right through, hoping the fleece ones arent like that. 

Thinking about pulling the trigger on the 3 pack of fleece ones for 28$ shipped. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

Looking for a smokin' deal on a LARGE Ground Blind...I really want a BIG one though post here if you find one


----------



## agrippando

Just picked up a 4-pack of goose shell decoys for $35 at Wal-Mart


----------



## CBB

Just picked up an Ameristep Dominator blind for 49$ at walmart. Says 3 person capacity on the box. Anyone have one setup? Are they that roomy?


----------



## Xlr8n

Stopped by Dick's Sporting Goods yesterday to get some coveralls for my son for ice fishing and they are closing out all of their remaining Scent Blocker at 75% off the lowest ticketed price. I picked up a rainproof insulated coverall that retailed for $129.99 and was closeout for $24.99! 

Was in a hurry yesterday but went back this a.m. and got myself their bow hunter Outfitter jacket that retails for $239.99 closeout price $49.99!

Not only was Dick's stupid for refusing to sell any more Scent Blocker over the 'gospel card in the pocket fiasco', now they are selling it for less than they paid for it. Bad for them, great for me!


----------



## Andrew99

Walmart has buck commander bag targets for $13.00. Picked up a couple for my basement range. Should hold up fine for a year or so indoors. No clue how they would fair outside.


----------



## ILbowhunter79

There's 2 of these threads now? What was wrong with the other one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

optimal_max said:


> I hope the old thread keeps working but it has been jacked off and on for 2 weeks.





ILbowhunter79 said:


> There's 2 of these threads now? What was wrong with the other one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not 100% possitive but I believe someone masturbated on it for 2 weeks.


----------



## kfilament

fisherhahn said:


> Anyone else get the slumber jack backpack from sierra trading post? Got mine the other day and found it to be pretty loud fabric. Especially the top part of the smaller pocket. Some kind of plastic in there. Still a nice backpack and will get some use but not sure what for.


Yep, and I hate that b/c its a nice bag overall, great features for a small day bag. But man, that liner is LOUD. I was out this weekend in the stand, it was cold, so I am sure that made it more brittle/loud, but it was horrendous. I didn't notice it as much when I was packing it at the house, but on the side of a tree it sounds like a pack of ***** rummaging through plastic wrap or something. Might be useful for box stand hunting where sounds are muffled a bit more, but looks like a no-go for bow hunting.


----------



## Honolua

kfilament said:


> Yep, and I hate that b/c its a nice bag overall, great features for a small day bag. But man, that liner is LOUD. I was out this weekend in the stand, it was cold, so I am sure that made it more brittle/loud, but it was horrendous. I didn't notice it as much when I was packing it at the house, but on the side of a tree it sounds like a pack of ***** rummaging through plastic wrap or something. Might be useful for box stand hunting where sounds are muffled a bit more, but looks like a no-go for bow hunting.


Why don't companies do a little common sense testing before going to production? Sheesh SMDH!


----------



## dt5150

CBB said:


> Just picked up an Ameristep Dominator blind for 49$ at walmart. Says 3 person capacity on the box. Anyone have one setup? Are they that roomy?


i bought 3 of those last year on clearance, 2 for $30 each, and then a couple days later bought a third for $25. anyway, they're good sized, but you'd be awful tight with 3 guys in there. maybe 1 adult and 2 kids.. great for 1 person, decent for 2. too small for 3 imo.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Walmart at East Peoria had one pack or Rages left and some other assorted broadheads if anyone is interested.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

kfilament said:


> Yep, and I hate that b/c its a nice bag overall, great features for a small day bag. But man, that liner is LOUD. I was out this weekend in the stand, it was cold, so I am sure that made it more brittle/loud, but it was horrendous. I didn't notice it as much when I was packing it at the house, but on the side of a tree it sounds like a pack of ***** rummaging through plastic wrap or something. Might be useful for box stand hunting where sounds are muffled a bit more, but looks like a no-go for bow hunting.


Thanks for the heads up. Only one left. Down to $16. Maybe good for just scouting.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Easton Gamegetter backpack down to $29.99. Never used one, but looks like a good deal and positive reviews on amazon.

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/easton-gamegetter-1700-hunting-backpack/16empagmgttrpckxttrv


----------



## Twitch

Cheap trail cam at midway


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/900069/bushnell-low-glow-game-camera-6-megapixel-gray


----------



## cbay

Browning Dark Ops (factory refurbished) for 75 from focus camera on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-DA...de08fc8&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=371581723001
Sorry if somebody already posted i didn't check.


----------



## hookedonbow

Twitch said:


> Cheap trail cam at midway
> 
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/900069/bushnell-low-glow-game-camera-6-megapixel-gray


Slow trigger speed but i ordered a few to see if these match the moultries..


----------



## Fezzik

Twitch said:


> Cheap trail cam at midway
> 
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/900069/bushnell-low-glow-game-camera-6-megapixel-gray


Thanks, ordered 5. I'll try one and see if I like it. At 25 bucks I'm sure I can sell them if I'm unimpressed


----------



## Charman03

Any good ground blind deals?


----------



## hookedonbow

hookedonbow said:


> Slow trigger speed but i ordered a few to see if these match the moultries..


Already shipped


----------



## agrippando

Twitch said:


> Cheap trail cam at midway
> 
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/900069/bushnell-low-glow-game-camera-6-megapixel-gray



Thanks, I ordered 2!


----------



## fisherhahn

agrippando said:


> Thanks, I ordered 2!


My wife is gunna be mad at you guys. Just ordered 3....


----------



## 2backstraps

fisherhahn said:


> My wife is gunna be mad at you guys. Just ordered 3....


Many wives have been upset because of these threads.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger35

Any good deals on day packs? Checking out the one from the link a couple posts above.


----------



## CBB

Good deals on daypacks on camofire almost every other day. 


Buddy called me from walmart today. Prices dropped again. 3$ for scent killer gambrels for 4$. Killzone broadheads for 10$..


----------



## joshdosmil

Ameristep hang on 25$ at my TN Walmart


----------



## Jerred44

My wal mart sold out quick on the ameristep blinds


----------



## meatmissile

I have 3 Wal-Mart's within 30 miles none have any hunting gear left over.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

joshdosmil said:


> Ameristep hang on 25$ at my TN Walmart


Man I'd be picking up every one and re-selling on Craigslist for $50


----------



## smokin x's

optimal_max said:


> Man I'd be picking up every one and re-selling on Craigslist for $50


Id grab em all too. Except Id keep most of them. They never got that low at the 4 walmarts I checked after the season. Dropped to $40 and probably 20+ disappeared in a day or two. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## k&j8

Twitch said:


> Cheap trail cam at midway
> 
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/900069/bushnell-low-glow-game-camera-6-megapixel-gray


Thanks! Been looking for a few decent and cheap cams. Ordered 5, we'll see how they do.


----------



## joshdosmil

If anyone has young children my walmart in TN also had those youth Genesis bow packages marked down to 49.99


----------



## Fezzik

Mathews game-hide on sale most 50% off some higher

gamehide.com


----------



## brodie1978

meatmissile said:


> I have 3 Wal-Mart's within 30 miles none have any hunting gear left over.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


same here in MO


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Wing Supply has GamePlan Bowbat XL's for $28 and other pack and cases marked way down.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

I have two walmarts in town. Neither carries tree stands. Only thing on clearance has been the cheap camo.


----------



## Honolua

ASeriousHunter said:


> I have two walmarts in town. Neither carries tree stands. Only thing on clearance has been the cheap camo.


They have those camo polyester under shirts down to $5 at mine. I bought 6. They are great for Turkey season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## B4L Okie

Thanks, KS- Hoyt-Hunter, bow at on order. That's a great price! Hi


----------



## B4L Okie

Ehh...Bow bat


----------



## smokin x's

My tan RTIC 20 showed up today. Its really well built and looks good!








Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154

The Easton Field and Stream in Columbus, Oh is having a big sale going on. A lot of camo, Sitka, UA, ScentBlocker, is 35-75% off. I picked up a Core4Element rain suit for $68 out the door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rccordrey

http://www.wingsupply.com/unbelieva...f+sale+on+now:+Bow+cases,+packs,+slings,+more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

50% off Under Armour base layers at JoeBobs: http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/Und...286777569&mc_cid=9121acd99d&mc_eid=ead1e8304f

Rinehart Woodland 14 Blem Target $64.44 including shipping (to Oklahoma at least) at Midway: http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/905776/rinehart-factory-second-woodland-14-archery-target


----------



## joshdosmil

rccordrey said:


> http://www.wingsupply.com/unbelieva...f+sale+on+now:+Bow+cases,+packs,+slings,+more!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought one of those Bowbat XL to give a try, I really like the idea of strapping it to the tree and if it holds enough stuff to keep me from having to carry a backpack thats a huge plus for me


----------



## C Svach

http://sport.woot.com/?ref=w_ft_tn_sp_6#

Therma cell rechargeable foot warmers for 59 seems like a good price aamazon is around a hundred.


----------



## Fezzik

summit treestands on sale at Midway

notably
Summit Goliath $205
Summit Viper SD $188
Summit Explorer SC $219
Summit Bucksteps $83


----------



## kohner54

joshdosmil said:


> Bought one of those Bowbat XL to give a try, I really like the idea of strapping it to the tree and if it holds enough stuff to keep me from having to carry a backpack thats a huge plus for me


Ordered one also..really like the design and thought...for that price!! Couldnt pass it up


----------



## H80Hunter

Does anyone know a good place to find a generic 15-18' ladder stand cheap?


----------



## baz77

H80Hunter said:


> Does anyone know a good place to find a generic 15-18' ladder stand cheap?


theres one on wal mart.com for 55 shipped


----------



## kda082

Slumberjack Bounty 4500 packs on sale at Botach for $129. Get good reviews and normally in the $300 range. Not bad for a big solid pack.


----------



## brodgersdc

Sitka on sale at cabelas. Probably everywhere else too but with gift card scored on this thread and coupon, i landed a traverse cold weather hoody for 86.


----------



## 12 point

Midway has ozonics HR-200 on sale for $237.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/751838/ozonics-hr-200-electronic-scent-elimination-device-gray


----------



## Rev44

H80Hunter said:


> Does anyone know a good place to find a generic 15-18' ladder stand cheap?


Menards

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341




----------



## BGagner

Subscribed to the new one


----------



## 2Rsquared

I recently picked up an Ameristep Dominator blind from Walmart for $50. 

Sounds like a good deal to me at $50 but it looks like they have been discounted and sold for as little as $25-$30 before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06

Fleet Farm has the Bushnell E2 on sale for 80 bucks....

http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/bus...m-hd-essential-e2-trail-camera-/0000000245299


----------



## 48down

Anybody have a Cabelas code they arent going to use? I appreciate it. you can PM me the code.


----------



## flatlander8181

Browning Strike Force Elites for 98.99 @ www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## fisherhahn

Received the worst customer service ever from midway. Ordered 2 of the 25 dollar cans and only one showed up. I was told they were out of the cameras and they would have to refund my $ for this one I didn't get. Then I called a friend who ordered a few days after me and he said he tracked his and 2 others orders were on their way to him. So I called back and was then told I should have got two and they were filing claim for the missing cam. Not what the other rep told me. Asked to speak with a supervisior and she told me there should have been two. The package weight indicated two were sent. I assured her they were not and there was no packing slip. She replied that they are now a paperless company so there wouldn't be. Still no help. She said the cameras were all gone and nothing she could do. She said they were a great deal and sold out. I said I know, that's why I ordered 2! I said I'd rather have another cam than a refund. She said they had some wild game innovations for 39. I said that would be fine if they could charge me 25 for it and she said that all she could do was free shipping. Am I wrong in wanting something of equal or greater value when none of this was my fault?? I asked for her supervisor and she said there is none. After telling here I'm sure she does not run the whole company she finally gave my a number where I could leave a message and someone with authority would call me back.... still waiting for the call


----------



## trank17

tagged


----------



## Charman03

fisherhahn said:


> Received the worst customer service ever from midway. Ordered 2 of the 25 dollar cans and only one showed up. I was told they were out of the cameras and they would have to refund my $ for this one I didn't get. Then I called a friend who ordered a few days after me and he said he tracked his and 2 others orders were on their way to him. So I called back and was then told I should have got two and they were filing claim for the missing cam. Not what the other rep told me. Asked to speak with a supervisior and she told me there should have been two. The package weight indicated two were sent. I assured her they were not and there was no packing slip. She replied that they are now a paperless company so there wouldn't be. Still no help. She said the cameras were all gone and nothing she could do. She said they were a great deal and sold out. I said I know, that's why I ordered 2! I said I'd rather have another cam than a refund. She said they had some wild game innovations for 39. I said that would be fine if they could charge me 25 for it and she said that all she could do was free shipping. Am I wrong in wanting something of equal or greater value when none of this was my fault?? I asked for her supervisor and she said there is none. After telling here I'm sure she does not run the whole company she finally gave my a number where I could leave a message and someone with authority would call me back.... still waiting for the call



You're going to be super mad when those cams quit working in 3 months lol


----------



## Fezzik

I'm just wondering why mine were delivered in primos boxes? Rebranded?


----------



## Kurtislowe68

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Millennium-M60U-Hang-On-Stand/52536913
Haven't tried it because my wife already wants to kill me because of this tread but maybe some of ya'll will get lucky.


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Well they must've quickly fixed the price back. It was $89.98 for the m60u, hopefully someone got to utilize the deal.


----------



## Coyotehawk

Natchezss has double bull bullpens on sale for a decent price. $179

https://www.natchezss.com/double-bull-bull-pen-blind.html


----------



## optimal_max

Icebreaker has Merino wool gear 70% off.

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-sp...nkUS&prefn2=gender&prefv1=70% off&prefv2=Mens


----------



## optimal_max

Midway has a bunch of good stuff on clearance.
http://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLo...elocity%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&userItemsPerPage=48

Couple notables:

Badlands Tenacity Backpack http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2415145405/badlands-tenacity-backpack-polyester


Natural Gear Windproof Fleece jacket, bibs, and pants. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/26...windproof-fleece-jacket-long-sleeve-polyester 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2655160822/natural-gear-mens-windproof-fleece-bibs-polyester 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2655194024/natural-gear-mens-winter-ceptor-windproof-fleece-pants

There are some Kryptek and Plythal items on clearance too at good prices.


----------



## optimal_max

Good price on Scentblocker Apex pant if you wear size Medium. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/838165/scentblocker-mens-scent-control-apex-pants-polyester


----------



## Honolua

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ng-gear/_/N-1102650/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105643980

Great deal on a spotting scope


----------



## optimal_max

B-Stinger 6" Sport Extreme - $36 http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=108


----------



## tbsportsman

Nice job keeping the thread up optimal

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

tbsportsman said:


> Nice job keeping the thread up optimal
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thx man, just glad to be a part of it. 

Also, was at Wal-mart today and they had a ton of scent-elimination products for $1 each.
-Primos silver spray
-Primos bar soap
-Primos scent-free dryer sheets
-Dead Down wind spray
-Wildgame Innovations scent-free shampoo/body wash

They also had the DDW Trophy hunter kit for $5


----------



## optimal_max

Guy on eBay selling RAGE 100 grain hypos at a good price w/free shipping

$20 per pack or make an offer http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rage-Hypode...275818?hash=item4b11542aaa:g:TmYAAOSwLEtYkI3d

Although this guy ^^^^ seems suspicious since ebay wont let you ask him a question. Wanted to see if they were legit.

or this guy selling 8 packs for $120 ($15 per pack) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LOT-OF-...508881?hash=item43fe22e651:g:3sAAAOSw3v5YoE8A

This guy ^^^ guarantees they are authentic.


----------



## Honolua

I was gonna say they must be knock-offs but he is giving a guarantee...crazy. I may get some.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> Guy on eBay selling RAGE 100 grain hypos at a good price w/free shipping
> 
> $20 per pack or make an offer http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rage-Hypode...275818?hash=item4b11542aaa:g:TmYAAOSwLEtYkI3d
> 
> Although this guy ^^^^ seems suspicious since ebay wont let you ask him a question. Wanted to see if they were legit.
> 
> or this guy selling 8 packs for $120 ($15 per pack) http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-LOT-OF-...508881?hash=item43fe22e651:g:3sAAAOSw3v5YoE8A
> 
> This guy ^^^ guarantees they are authentic.


I quit listing eBay broadheads deals at my site. I read too many counterfeit reviews.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

Honolua said:


> I was gonna say they must be knock-offs but he is giving a guarantee...crazy. I may get some.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


To quote the movie Tommy Boy
Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of sheeet. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I've got spare time.


----------



## Honolua

PA_ENGR said:


> To quote the movie Tommy Boy
> Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of sheeet. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I've got spare time.



Hope you have been eating a high fiber diet. I will take 2 boxes.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Some Rinehart factory seconds at about half off at midway

http://www.midwayusa.com/s?promotio...ly-_-hotbuy-_-rinehart_factory_2nd-_-20170213

I got a Rhinoblock XL for 99 but it looks like those ones are gone now.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Without going through the thread I picked up 2 packs of NAP Shockwaves for $9 a pack at Walmart. I also picked up a Muzzy Taq 5 quiver for $19 and a pack of Slingblades for $15. Some more notables were Muzzy Trocars for $19, Rage 2 blade Chisel tips for $20, a silver NAP drop away for $23 and NAP Apache Stabe for $15.


----------



## montavonm

Awesome prices on some first lite right now from firstlite.com


----------



## flatlander8181

2017 model Browning Strike Force 850 Camera On sale www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Mountain Archery has the black gold verdict single pin for 156.00 and the 3 pin left hand


----------



## DriftlessArcher

Went to the walmart near me last night. Bought a 12mp primos black out cam for $50 down from $120. Had all sorts of broadheads as low as $15. Blinds for 15


----------



## hookedonbow

DriftlessArcher said:


> Went to the walmart near me last night. Bought a 12mp primos black out cam for $50 down from $120. Had all sorts of broadheads as low as $15. Blinds for 15


Clearance at walmart seems to be at Mgr discretion, each store has different prices.


----------



## 48down

I'm still on the lookout for a Cabelas discount code if anybody has one they are not going to use.

Thanks


----------



## matlocc

Walmart has thermacell for 13 bucks
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Thermace...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=RND625gAvNhZtJXK1Sj5LI


----------



## baz77

48down said:


> I'm still on the lookout for a Cabelas discount code if anybody has one they are not going to use.
> 
> Thanks


17SPRING for 20 off 150


----------



## monahmat

matlocc said:


> Walmart has thermacell for 13 bucks
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Thermace...ategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=RND625gAvNhZtJXK1Sj5LI


It looks like that is just the holster. $20 for that actual unit.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 48down

baz77 said:


> 17SPRING for 20 off 150


Bingo. Thanks


----------



## Richard Cranium

Love this thread.


----------



## Honolua

Richard Cranium said:


> Love this thread.


Thanks D!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagz

If there's an MC Sports near you, they're having a huge going out of business sale. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

This deal was mentioned in the other thread, but I want to share it again because it my favorite deal that I've picked up from these discount threads.

Gamehide.com is clearancing out all of their LOST XD camo clothing at some great prices. I picked up the Gridlock Jacket & pant along with some accessories. The gear is high quality, and very well-thought-out. They claim it's windproof, and it might be, but I haven't been able to test it. It's warm, very quiet, and if it's windproof, it's a winner.
All of the accessories are great except the gloves, which are warm, but too noisy (it's not fleece like the other stuff). Just passing this along. 

http://gamehide.com/product-category/mathews/


----------



## SBell

Picked up a pair of Prana Zion pants in olive green for $41 off of backcountry. Best deal I've seen on them.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Midwayusa has a sale going on all their predator calls. Icotech 300 is 58 bucks.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

SBell said:


> Picked up a pair of Prana Zion pants in olive green for $41 off of backcountry. Best deal I've seen on them.


Thanks. Picked up a pair. Been looking for a deal on these pants for awhile. Added a couple of items to get to the $50 mark for the free two day shipping.


----------



## Krazo

Looking for a cheap camo brimmed beanie. I like first lite but $30 is too much. Any one know where to find one?


----------



## agrippando

SBell said:


> Picked up a pair of Prana Zion pants in olive green for $41 off of backcountry. Best deal I've seen on them.


Same, thanks!


----------



## rccordrey

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/98...7,pe_weekly-_-clearance-_-20170217-_-20170217


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Krazo said:


> Looking for a cheap camo brimmed beanie. I like first lite but $30 is too much. Any one know where to find one?


type: Rapiddominance Camo Jeep Cap into Amazon. 

Or Google: Brimmed Beanie Camo and look at images-prices were listed. You won't find one in merino, but if you're okay with synthetic fibers and generic camo, you can get something around ten bucks.


----------



## tbsportsman

Krazo said:


> Looking for a cheap camo brimmed beanie. I like first lite but $30 is too much. Any one know where to find one?


Camofire has been having an icebreaker one off and on for $15

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

tbsportsman said:


> Camofire has been having an icebreaker one off and on for $15
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Nevermind. Not brimmed

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Amazon has millennium m50 stands for $75.65 for prime members. Best price I've seen them for, I love the one I have and just bought a second one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

js4506 said:


> Amazon has millennium m50 stands for $75.65 for prime members. Best price I've seen them for, I love the one I have and just bought a second one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


link? Can't find the M50 at that price on Amazon.


----------



## hunter1979

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D...lenium+m50&dpPl=1&dpID=51OvrGxpzJL&ref=plSrch


Look down below where it says Add To Cart and it will say "new from $75.65.” You have to be an Amazon Prime member to get it for that price.

I just ordered one.


----------



## optimal_max

hunter1979 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D...lenium+m50&dpPl=1&dpID=51OvrGxpzJL&ref=plSrch
> 
> 
> Look down below where it says other buying options. You have to be an Amazon Prime member to get it for that price.
> 
> I just ordered one.


Thanks. I have Prime. Great deal. :thumbs_up When I put it in my carts though it says "Ships in 1-2 months".


----------



## hunter1979

For that price I'm willing to gamble. It's sold by Amazon so I feel like there's a good chance it will ship.


----------



## Fezzik

Ordered 3, we'll see if they ship


----------



## Jackle1886

Well that didn't take long to sell out at that price.


----------



## mdnabors

Jackle1886 said:


> Well that didn't take long to sell out at that price.


Still available...I ordered the 4 limit on Prime with a $50 gift card to boot and they came out to $69 shipped! Sweet deal


----------



## Jackle1886

I wasn't logged in apparently. Just ordered 2 and used $40 worth of prime discounts. $120 shipped for 2!


----------



## optimal_max

camofire has a BUNCh of Sitka on today


----------



## Asells

Midaway has those millenium m50's for $75. But they seem to get you with the shipping. But it still might be a good deal. I added 2 to my cart and shipping was $37.


----------



## mdnabors

Sparrowhawk said:


> Midwayusa has a sale going on all their predator calls. Icotech 300 is 58 bucks.


Thanks for heads up. Read great reviews on that model for the price... Grabbed one


----------



## Rev44

Krazo said:


> Looking for a cheap camo brimmed beanie. I like first lite but $30 is too much. Any one know where to find one?












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Rev44 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Rev44

Krazo said:


> Thanks!


You bet! I wear mine all November. They have different patterns. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Any other hang on deals? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on Scentblocker Protec HD apparel. 70% off

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...nity+jackets+++pants+49+bucks!+Plus+lots+more.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

mdnabors said:


> Thanks for heads up. Read great reviews on that model for the price... Grabbed one


Good deal. Makes me feel better about buying it a few weeks back at $62. I called in four grey foxes the first time I used it. Set it up 200 yds away and the remote worked great. My shooting, however, was another story...


----------



## ajbuckwacker

60X has 10℅ off bow presses with cuopon code 10press through today. Picked up a lca ez green for $355 shipped


----------



## optimal_max

Not archery, but thought I'd share anyway.

Field & Stream is selling a bunch of jeans for $9.98 with free shipping on all apparel orders. I don't know the quality or the fit, but they are cheaper than Wal-mart at that price so I figure it's worth a shot. The website has been having fits today,
so you may have to call in the order like I did.

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:&


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Academy has Rage SS broadheads for $21

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/rage-ss-broadheads-3-pack#repChildCatid=1155204

8.7" meat slicer for $63. Was $120. 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-87-heavy-duty-electric-meat-slicer#repChildCatid=3174053

Add to cart for correct price.


----------



## Barlow96

optimal_max said:


> Good deal on Scentblocker Protec HD apparel. 70% off
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...nity+jackets+++pants+49+bucks!+Plus+lots+more.


That's a smoking deal. I have the alpha suit and love it. I am thinking about getting this deal as well.


----------



## kfilament

http://clscatalog.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_119&products_id=820

A decent deal on the Turtle Skin Snake Gaiters for those of you heading into the woods chasing the long beards soon. Usually they are around $140-$150 at most places.


----------



## optimal_max

Tree Spider Micro Harness under $40

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/959802/tree-spider-mens-micro-speed-treestand-safety-harness


----------



## optimal_max

If you can wear size Medium, this is a heck of a deal on Scentblocer Apex pants. $70, free ship. Other sizes are double price or more.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/838165/scentblocker-mens-scent-control-apex-pants-polyester


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

*Ameristep Doghouse Ground Blind $49 free shipping*

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...pudghsblndrtxtsb/15ampudghsblndrtxtsb?&color=
Ameristep Doghouse Ground Blind $49 free shipping 14 hour sale


----------



## mikemkd

hunter1979 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D...lenium+m50&dpPl=1&dpID=51OvrGxpzJL&ref=plSrch
> Look down below where it says Add To Cart and it will say "new from $75.65.” You have to be an Amazon Prime member to get it for that price.
> I just ordered one.





optimal_max said:


> Thanks. I have Prime. Great deal. :thumbs_up When I put it in my carts though it says "Ships in 1-2 months".


Mine shipped, will be here tomorrow. Heck of a deal.


----------



## meatmissile

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/br...ing=s~browning/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod8304H


Some dang good deals on Browning Hells Canyon clothing. I really like this clothing line up. Very warm and fits relatively true depending on how heavy you need to under layer in your hunting inviroment. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

17SPRING $20 off $150 @cabelas


----------



## Barlow96

optimal_max said:


> Good deal on Scentblocker Protec HD apparel. 70% off
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...nity+jackets+++pants+49+bucks!+Plus+lots+more.



I had to pull the trigger on it. Couldn't stand to let it pass me.


----------



## optimal_max

Barlow96 said:


> I had to pull the trigger on it. Couldn't stand to let it pass me.


YEah, if I didn't just pick up that Gamehide complete set, I would definitely have picked up the Protec set.


----------



## Jackle1886

mikemkd said:


> Mine shipped, will be here tomorrow. Heck of a deal.


Mine were delivered today. Heck of a deal. Pretty happy with the stand, seat is larger than I had originally thought. Will be great to hang and leave up for the season.


----------



## ETHIKILL

optimal_max said:


> If you can wear size Medium, this is a heck of a deal on Scentblocer Apex pants. $70, free ship. Other sizes are double price or more.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/838165/scentblocker-mens-scent-control-apex-pants-polyester


Thanks for the heads up! I've been wanting the micro harness with the clips since I bought my Matrix suit. $37 shipped and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Fezzik

Jackle1886 said:


> Mine were delivered today. Heck of a deal. Pretty happy with the stand, seat is larger than I had originally thought. Will be great to hang and leave up for the season.


Mine came today too, I'm happy. Nice find


----------



## Barlow96

optimal_max said:


> YEah, if I didn't just pick up that Gamehide complete set, I would definitely have picked up the Protec set.


I have the alpha suit already and love it. This was a good second suit for when the alpha needs washed and I keep hunting.


----------



## Jerred44

Bushnell Trophy Cam HD Essential E2 12MP Trail Camera, on amazon for 75 today only


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker turkery vest - $9.99

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...+deals+save+you+as+much+as+80%.+Gobble+gobble!


----------



## BCLouisville

Cabelas bargain cave: 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FERKJ

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker turkery vest
> 
> And shipping only 3.99!!!


----------



## deltacotton12

Just purchased one. 13.99 shipped 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tblair

Not archery. Cabelas had browning BPS 12 gauge on sale from $799.99 down to $624.00 and browning had a $100.00 mail in rebate so gun cost me $524.00. Got the cheque from browning last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoRoss

Check your local Cabela's Bargain Cave for Sitka Gear. I found several different items in the Charleston, WV store this weekend.


----------



## thehoff89

tagged


----------



## Checkmate

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker turkery vest - $9.99
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...+deals+save+you+as+much+as+80%.+Gobble+gobble!


thanks! just got one!


----------



## BCLouisville

I've not used it but it seems like a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

BCLouisville said:


> I've not used it but it seems like a good deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, for 8 bucks I figured it's worth leaving up at the camp where everyone uses all my stuff anyway


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

BCLouisville said:


> I've not used it but it seems like a good deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks i just bought one


----------



## H80Hunter

Me too on the primos stuff. I bought 2.


----------



## optimal_max

Bowbat XL is back on sale for $28 - Amazon has them at $95

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170226su3.html


----------



## rhs341

Some scentblocker stuff 70% off

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...pperjam&publisherId=103184&clickId=1888458409


----------



## B4L Okie

Really like the bow at XL I got. Bow fits well but if you have a longer extended sight it's gonna be a little snug. There's a hole to put your stab through and my Doubler with the small dish worked through OK. Just gotta get tree time with it this fall.


----------



## B4L Okie

Bowbat and Doinker


----------



## cbay

GamePlan Gear CameraMan pack at Midway for 46 plus shipping. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/25...onfirmation-_-OrderConfirmation-_-ProductLink
Learn from my mistake and DO NOT buy the chinese knock off packs found on ebay!!


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone have any reviews on this bow? Thinking about getting it for my son. It's adjustable from 5 to 70 lbs and also a pretty good range of draw length.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

cbay said:


> GamePlan Gear CameraMan pack at Midway for 46 plus shipping. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/25...onfirmation-_-OrderConfirmation-_-ProductLink
> Learn from my mistake and DO NOT buy the chinese knock off packs found on ebay!!


Even with shipping, that is a LOT of backpack for the price. :thumbs_up


----------



## DriftlessArcher

not really archery related but, cabelas has Savage Axis bolt rifles with bushnell scopes on sale for $299 right now. Normally $399 I think. Thinking of pickin' up a .223 for some yotes.


----------



## kfilament

optimal_max said:


> Even with shipping, that is a LOT of backpack for the price. :thumbs_up


Indeed, I was pretty pleased with the quality of my game plan gear stuff. Good zipper, snaps, etc, a lot of "big name" bags sometimes have terrible, terrible component pieces.


----------



## BCLouisville

DriftlessArcher said:


> not really archery related but, cabelas has Savage Axis bolt rifles with bushnell scopes on sale for $299 right now. Normally $399 I think. Thinking of pickin' up a .223 for some yotes.


And a 10$ mail in rebate. 289 for a bushnell scoped solid .308[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Wish I could get to a Cabelas w/o a 4 hour round trip.


----------



## gjs4

kfilament said:


> Indeed, I was pretty pleased with the quality of my game plan gear stuff. Good zipper, snaps, etc, a lot of "big name" bags sometimes have terrible, terrible component pieces.


Pondered their leech pack a number of times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Rivers Edge 10' Perimeter Pod 169.98 15% off for email list total $144.48 with free shipping 


http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/P...urlRequestType=Base&langId=-1&catalogId=11101


----------



## chaded

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Rivers Edge 10' Perimeter Pod 169.98 15% off for email list total $144.48 with free shipping
> 
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/P...urlRequestType=Base&langId=-1&catalogId=11101



Wish that was taller!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

chaded said:


> Wish that was taller!


me too.... But i got a spot for this, they have a 14 also but they sold out right away


----------



## optimal_max

Badlands Tenacity Backpack - Approach camo or Realtree - Has bow carrier and unlimited lifetime warranty $46 w/free ship

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2415145405/badlands-tenacity-backpack-polyester


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

optimal_max said:


> Badlands Tenacity Backpack - Approach camo or Realtree - Has bow carrier and unlimited lifetime warranty $46 w/free ship
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/2415145405/badlands-tenacity-backpack-polyester





i cant find any reviews on this pack. but for the price i ordered one. man this thread going to cost me some money. lol


----------



## BCLouisville

^^^^exactly what I was thinking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> i cant find any reviews on this pack. but for the price i ordered one. man this thread going to cost me some money. lol


I emailed Badlands about this, because I didn't find any reviews, and they said it was only sold through Midway. I figured for the price and their unbeatable warranty, how can ya go wrong?


----------



## drk9988

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K0L6R4M/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Hunter Safety System 32.65$ ultra lite flex harness black


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on windproof fleece IF you wear size Medium.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/551396/natural-gear-mens-windproof-fleece-vest-polyester

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/14...windproof-fleece-jacket-long-sleeve-polyester


----------



## optimal_max

GamePlan Spot & Stalk quiver $19.99 & free ship with Prime.

https://www.amazon.com/GamePlan-Gea...488581002&sr=8-1&keywords=spot+&+stalk+quiver


----------



## optimal_max

Alps Outdoorz NWTF Grand Slam Turkey vest $65 (retail $150+) MO Obsession

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/932873/alps-outdoorz-nwtf-grand-slam-turkey-vest


----------



## wvmountaineers

Danner has their 800 gram American made East Ridge boots on sale for $84 on their website. I like 400 gram boots or I'd be all over this.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13

Midway has a lot of stuff up to 75% off. Seen the gameplay gear ground blind pack that's normally 130 on sale for 30. I think free shipping too but I'm not sure on that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

Can't beat the price that Wing Supply has on the Scent Blocker Protec HD windproof fleece suits. You need the special link from their email to get to them...it says limited time only... http://www.wingsupply.com/scent-blo...+Blocker+trinity+jackets.+70%+off+++lots+more!


----------



## optimal_max

Couple real nice deals on Icebreaker Merino wools.

Helix Merino Wool insulated Jacket. $55 w/free ship. I've seen this on Camofire a few times for double the price. Retail $275
http://www.icebreaker.com/en/midlay...ree/102354_WS.html?dwvar_102354__WS_color=901

Sierra Realfleece Merino Wool Jacket $44 Retail $220

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/midlay...ee /102352_WS.html?dwvar_102352__WS_color=901


----------



## optimal_max

Nice packs 

Red Rock Diplomat Pack - Mossy Oak Brush $19.00 (retail $120)
http://www.fieldsupply.com/red-rock-diplomat-pack-mobr.html

Filedline Proline backpack $18.95 (free shipping w/prime, and good amazon reviews)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EX8ARRG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker Trinity Feather-lite Tops & Bottoms $19.99 each

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...epperjam&publisherId=26991&clickId=1895431133


----------



## Fulldraw_76

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker Trinity Feather-lite Tops & Bottoms $19.99 each
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...epperjam&publisherId=26991&clickId=1895431133


No camo pattern options?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Fulldraw_76 said:


> No camo pattern options?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


MO Country Tops & bottoms
MO Infinity Bottoms
RT Xtra shirt


----------



## hookedonbow

TTT
Need to spend some


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Bushnell Trophy Cam HD Aggressor Low-Glow Trail Camera – 14MP 119.97


http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...h/16busutrphycm14mptch?&color=&Clearance=true


----------



## optimal_max

Archery 360 Hoodie $9.99

http://www.fieldsupply.com/archery-360-on-target-fleece-hoodie.html


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas Camo hoodie $10.99

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...lothing/_/N-1105963/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_111012480


----------



## bowhunter3311

if you subscribe to field and stream emails, they send several "flash sales" for online only and for only one day. The other day i got some $60 arrows for $30. Just FYI.


----------



## gridman

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> Midway has a lot of stuff up to 75% off. Seen the gameplay gear ground blind pack that's normally 130 on sale for 30. I think free shipping too but I'm not sure on that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just bought this from this thread, it was like 9 or 10 bucks to ship, still a great deal though. thing is really well made and thought out


----------



## Fezzik

gridman said:


> just bought this from this thread, it was like 9 or 10 bucks to ship, still a great deal though. thing is really well made and thought out


When buying from midway, click on the items that are free shipping and add the cheapest one you want to the cart. It will often cut the shipping costs significantly and you get a free item. 

For example I ordered some boots and the shipping was showing 11 bucks, I added a blaze orange midway vest from the free shipping section for 3 bucks and my shipping dropped to 4 dollars. So the 3 dollar vest saved me 4 bucks and I got the vest for free


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky Arktos boots Leather, waterproof, 400gr ins, scent tech. Reg $209, sale $179, today only $80 with 4UFRIDAY code.

Free ship.

http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky-men...g-insulated-outdoor-boot/RKS0183__W__105.html


----------



## kfilament

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/millenium-m100u-hang-on-treestand-1.html

Probably the best deal I have seen on a new M100u, $170 including shipping. I saw a few places selling for $150 last offseason, but haven't seen many below $200 this off-season. For my money, this is the best hang on stand there is overall. Sure, not as portable as an M7 or alpha, but nearly as light and MUCH more comfy once up.


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Archery 360 Hoodie $9.99
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/archery-360-on-target-fleece-hoodie.html


Just an FYI, these are very nice especially for the price, but you may want to order a size up as they have an athletic cut.


----------



## optimal_max

Muzzy M.O.R.E turkey broadhead. Pack of 3 under $10

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/92...broadhead-125-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


----------



## optimal_max

Spott Hogg real Deal 5-pin wrapped .019 large guard $88

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...w-sight-019-pin-diameter-large-guard-aluminum


----------



## gridman

Fezzik said:


> When buying from midway, click on the items that are free shipping and add the cheapest one you want to the cart. It will often cut the shipping costs significantly and you get a free item.
> 
> For example I ordered some boots and the shipping was showing 11 bucks, I added a blaze orange midway vest from the free shipping section for 3 bucks and my shipping dropped to 4 dollars. So the 3 dollar vest saved me 4 bucks and I got the vest for free


thanks for that info!


----------



## gridman

optimal_max said:


> Muzzy M.O.R.E turkey broadhead. Pack of 3 under $10
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/92...broadhead-125-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


just bought 2 packs.............I love these threads


----------



## Asells

Cabelas has some pretty good deals on optics


----------



## YooperKenny

Cabelas has Browning Strike Force 12HD 12MP Trail Camera for $89.99


----------



## tbsportsman

YooperKenny said:


> Cabelas has Browning Strike Force 12HD 12MP Trail Camera for $89.99


Thanks Kenny. eBay has batteries and a mem card included for the same price or you can get a refurb for less

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCLouisville

It may be a fluke but our Cabellas had 2-6 packs of D6 FMJ in the bargain cave. I bought both for $40 and change each. I felt like I was stealing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCLouisville

Cabelas has medium sized seat o pants deluxe harnesses that are reg 149.99 for 59.88. I have this and it's a fantastic harness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

kfilament said:


> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/millenium-m100u-hang-on-treestand-1.html
> 
> Probably the best deal I have seen on a new M100u, $170 including shipping. I saw a few places selling for $150 last offseason, but haven't seen many below $200 this off-season. For my money, this is the best hang on stand there is overall. Sure, not as portable as an M7 or alpha, but nearly as light and MUCH more comfy once up.


As a follow-up on this, got stand in quickly. Didn't even realize it came with a safety line, or safety-link I think they call it. That is a nice bonus. Obviously it came with the TMA required crappy harness, oh and it comes with the chain receiver, which I prefer for stands that I am going to leave hanging all season.


----------



## optimal_max

Deadringer Broadheads $9.99 for pack of 3

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...adhead+sets!+78%+off.+Plus:+bow+gear+galore.+


----------



## optimal_max

Nice deal on Prairie Creek Windproof Fleece. Almost half the price of Amazon.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939205447/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-jacket

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939235349/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-pants

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939128117/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-bibs

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939104150/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-vest

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/939268873/midwayusa-mens-prairie-creek-softshell-gloves


----------



## davisme11

I have got to stop looking at this thread......


----------



## eyeguy

Me too. I already have more stuff than I need just like to try new gear.


----------



## CBB

tbsportsman said:


> Thanks Kenny. eBay has batteries and a mem card included for the same price or you can get a refurb for less
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I'm done with the refurbs. Last 6 I bought 2 have been sent back and may be sending 2 more in soon.


----------



## Krazo

CBB said:


> I'm done with the refurbs. Last 6 I bought 2 have been sent back and may be sending 2 more in soon.


Appreciate the heads up on this. I thought browning has good customer service. Were they any help at all? Did they treat you right?


----------



## arlford

If I remember right there was a big interest in the GamePlan Gear Bowbat XL Bow Case. Well if that's your thing I just found them for $25 at Midway. Not a bad deal, $75 off.........

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/885...-infinity-camo


----------



## arlford

Sorry, try this link

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/88...-Archery-_-GamePlan+Gear-_-885565&sdc_id=eBay


----------



## twyatt

Krazo said:


> Appreciate the heads up on this. I thought browning has good customer service. Were they any help at all? Did they treat you right?


I have a Dark Ops I bought new last year that I absolutely love. Recently saw the refurbs on ebay and picked up 2 of them. Ran my current Dark Ops plus the 2 refurbs on the same tree behind my house over a corn pile, and in 4 days I had 91 videos on the Dark Ops I bought new last year, and only 15 videos on one refurb, and 21 videos on the other, and half of those were just solid blackout videos. 
Very disappointed in the refurbs, and sent them back to the seller for a full refund. Can't speak for Browning's customer service as I just sent them back to the ebay seller for a refund.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Two Days Only. $20 off $50 purchase.....http://www.gandermountain.com/?cID=GE


----------



## fisherhahn

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Two Days Only. $20 off $50 purchase.....http://www.gandermountain.com/?cID=GE


Nice! I'll be heading there tonight!


----------



## brodgersdc

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Two Days Only. $20 off $50 purchase.....http://www.gandermountain.com/?cID=GE


Thanks, I've used the code 5 times so far. Probably defeats the purpose of saving $ but eh.


----------



## Fezzik

Browning strike force for $73 at midway


----------



## Fezzik

Mr heater little buddy for 33
Mr heater big buddy for 73

At midway. 

These have been on sale at just about every retailer including Walmartjust FYI


----------



## gridman

this thread is killing my wallet, just bought the lil buddy at midway


----------



## ChuckA84

Field Supply has Scent Blocker Trinity featherlite shirt/pants and trinity protec hd fleece jacket/pants for dirt cheap:


----------



## bowhunter3311

Cabelas has bibs waterfowl bibs on sale!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...lothing/_/N-1105963/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_111012480


----------



## Memmax

bowhunter3311 said:


> Cabelas has bibs waterfowl bibs on sale!
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...lothing/_/N-1105963/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_111012480


If you're a really small person.[emoji12] 

16' F250 6.7 CCSB


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Gander Mountain has Yeti soft side coolers $100 + 15% off with the code MAR15 + free shipping (minus a $10 freight charge or you can pick up in store and save that). The 20's are only available via pick up in store. But the 30's & 40's you can have shipped to you.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

REMAINING CORE4ELEMENT GEAR UP TO 60% OFF!.....https://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Flatwoodshunter said:


> REMAINING CORE4ELEMENT GEAR UP TO 60% OFF!.....https://www.huntoftheday.com/


Pretty limited sizes. Wish they had XL in Max 1.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Victory Liberty Sport USA Carbon Arrow 2" Vanes 39.99 a dozen 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/28...mmc=pe_weekly-_-specials-_-initial-_-20170321


----------



## optimal_max

Drake Packable Down Jackets and vests in old-school camo. Jacket - $57 Vest - $40

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170223th3.html


----------



## flatlander8181

2017 model Brown Strike Force 850 $117.99 www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## ToddPhillips

optimal_max said:


> Drake Packable Down Jackets and vests in old-school camo. Jacket - $57 Vest - $40
> 
> http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170223th3.html


That's a great deal!


----------



## tbsportsman

I haven't posted here in a bit. Just wanted to say keep up the good work

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## newview

Camofire has Sitka Traverse gloves $15.


----------



## Fezzik

Awesome deals this morning

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/huge-savings-top-hunting-brands-ebay-20-off-coupon/

I'm considering a couple, specifically the 
Millennium 100U for 159
The Bushnell wireless cam for 203
and maybe a lone wolf hand climber

My wife is gonna kill me after this month is over


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Awesome deals this morning
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/huge-savings-top-hunting-brands-ebay-20-off-coupon/
> 
> I'm considering a couple, specifically the
> Millennium 100U for 159
> The Bushnell wireless cam for 203
> and maybe a lone wolf hand climber
> 
> My wife is gonna kill me after this month is over


If you buy more than one thing, you are going to have to use her account.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Sitka-Mens-Co...d67209cffff551d1%7Ciid%3A2&varId=640641744931


----------



## optimal_max

Bowbat XL down to $20

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/885565/gameplan-gear-bowbat-xl-bow-case-mossy-oak-infinity-camo


----------



## Big Timber

Fezzik said:


> Mr heater little buddy for 33
> Mr heater big buddy for 73
> 
> At midway.
> 
> These have been on sale at just about every retailer including Walmartjust FYI


The regular buddy is now at $32.65. Cant pass that up!


----------



## Improved700

Big Timber said:


> The regular buddy is now at $32.65. Cant pass that up!


That's a heck of a deal. I have one already, but at that price I will have two!

"I'm Larry Potterfield. Thanks for your business...."


----------



## optimal_max

Nice price on Hunters Specialties turkey dekes. $29.99 - $10 mail in rebate = $19.99

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:&


----------



## BCLouisville

Big Timber said:


> The regular buddy is now at $32.65. Cant pass that up!


I must have missed it. I think it's at 94.99 now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Carhartt packable camo duffel bag under $9

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...g-16cttucrhrtt19pcktrva/16cttucrhrtt19pcktrva


----------



## nrlombar

Prime Ion Bow- NEW IN BOX! $599


https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/prime-ion-bow/


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas windproof heavyweight fleece jacket under $50

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...lothing/_/N-1102640/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105634980


----------



## BigBrian

BCLouisville said:


> I must have missed it. I think it's at 94.99 now. [emoji107]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shipping was $17 bucks on it. You can get them on amazon for about $15 more than the sale price at Midway.


----------



## optimal_max

Hawk memory foam lounger seat. $24.99 w/free ship (codeword "king") and free gearbox with order.

These would be great at the base of a tree or on top of a barebones ladder stand.

https://www.hawkhunting.com/collect...ing/products/king-comfort-memory-foam-lounger


----------



## Teemster

Sitka 90% Jacket 41% off

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## azscorpion

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas windproof heavyweight fleece jacket under $50
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...lothing/_/N-1102640/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105634980


not seeing it


----------



## optimal_max

azscorpion said:


> not seeing it


Must have been a daily special. price is back up. :sad:


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> Must have been a daily special. price is back up. :sad:


Cabela's is doing daily deals again, which makes me happy.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwill27rip

Buck Commander Field Point Target -- $18.86. Seems to have good reviews.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Buck-Commander-Archery-Field-Point-Target/26531812



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on Spott Hogg sights.

Right On wrapped 5-pin $62 w/free ship
Real Deal wrapped 5-pin $70 w/free ship

http://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetLo...elocity%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&userItemsPerPage=48


----------



## Honolua

Ttt


----------



## EqualizerMan

Dwill27rip said:


> Buck Commander Field Point Target -- $18.86. Seems to have good reviews.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Buck-Commander-Archery-Field-Point-Target/26531812
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hard to beat that price.


----------



## Mathias

^ Thanks I ordered one for my place up north. My wife just said yesterday "you need a new target up here"…..


----------



## gutshotem

Anyone know anything about these $40 Bushnell cams?

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/64...weekly-_-hotbuy-_-bushnell_gamecam-_-20170402


----------



## Dwill27rip

gutshotem said:


> Anyone know anything about these $40 Bushnell cams?
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/64...weekly-_-hotbuy-_-bushnell_gamecam-_-20170402


Found limited reviews here for the model number.

https://www.walmart.com/reviews/product/46228814

Might be worth $40 bones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

gutshotem said:


> Anyone know anything about these $40 Bushnell cams?
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/64...weekly-_-hotbuy-_-bushnell_gamecam-_-20170402


Myself and at least a few others purchased the all gray version back in January. They were 25 dollars. I have tested the two I bought out around the house and they performed as advertised. I am planning to use mine on public ground.


----------



## brodgersdc

gutshotem said:


> Anyone know anything about these $40 Bushnell cams?
> 
> I know you shouldn't expect them to work that good. I know that it is tempting at 40 or cheaper and very justifiable if likely to be stolen, but heck even the $200 cameras become a throw away after 1 or 2 years in the elements. These would probably capture 1/10th of what you would want them too and last 1/10 of what a better quality camera would so just make sure you only pay 1/10th cost and you are good. Factor in the hassle of it all, batteries, and the satisfaction of good confident deer pics and you'll likely conclude that fewer, better quality cameras are probably a better bet.
> Better yet, do what i do: buy decent, middle of the road cameras, then purchase the extra 2 year electronics warranty so that when they stop working next year you just return them for full refund. Use that money to then buy more cameras. Its my camera lease.


----------



## optimal_max

3-D deer target. Highly realistic, not sure about the durability though. :wink:

https://www.amazon.com/NXT-Generati...unting-fishing&ie=UTF8&qid=1491308893&sr=1-12


----------



## meatmissile

Here ya go tree stand junkies!! I have one already and 4 muddys. Best sitting light weight stand on the market IMPO.. Great price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TP86JH6?tag=vs-archerytalk-convert-20


----------



## kfilament

That's a good deal for the M7. I think I paid more than that for a used one haha.


----------



## prodefiant34

theadmiral518 said:


> Myself and at least a few others purchased the all gray version back in January. They were 25 dollars. I have tested the two I bought out around the house and they performed as advertised. I am planning to use mine on public ground.


I did the same thing but I bought 4 of them at $25/each and they seem to work fine. The trigger speed is "slow" if you care about that sort of thing, which I don't. For the price, i would give it a shot. All i need the game camera to do is show me what's out there, no need for my camera to produce IMAX movies.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/98...eekly-_-hotbuy-_-leupold_bx2_send2-_-20170406

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

$80 off Leupold Acadia binos.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Fulldraw_76 said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/98...eekly-_-hotbuy-_-leupold_bx2_send2-_-20170406
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



If you want the 10x42 version ebay has them on sale as well. I bought these a couple weeks ago and they had a coupon and I paid 90 something dollars shipped for them. They are pretty good for the price range. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292048405289?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Fulldraw_76

chaded said:


> If you want the 10x42 version ebay has them on sale as well. I bought these a couple weeks ago and they had a coupon and I paid 90 something dollars shipped for them. They are pretty good for the price range.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/292048405289?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


What coupon are you talking about? I don't see it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Fulldraw_76 said:


> chaded said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want the 10x42 version ebay has them on sale as well. I bought these a couple weeks ago and they had a coupon and I paid 90 something dollars shipped for them. They are pretty good for the price range.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/292048405289?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> What coupon are you talking about? I don't see it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


They had a coupon when I bought them. It only lasted a little while though.


----------



## optimal_max

First Lite Kanab 2.0 Merino wool pant in ASAT. $85 w/free ship

XXL only. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/256312/first-lite-mens-kanab-20-pants-merino-wool


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker Apex pant - XL only - $70 w/free ship

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/753147/scentblocker-mens-scent-control-apex-pants-polyester


----------



## flatlander8181

Good prices and Free Shipping on Frigid Forage Seed. www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## newview

flatlander8181 said:


> Good prices and Free Shipping on Frigid Forage Seed. www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


I wouldn't call $3 off regular price good prices.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

newview said:


> I wouldn't call $3 off regular price good prices.



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## flatlander8181

sorry should have clarified http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/pure-trophy-clover-8-5-lbs-frigid-forage/


----------



## Fezzik

bunch of stuff rom rocky is 50% today 
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/rocky-boots-50-off-flash-sale-ends-417/


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Fezzik said:


> bunch of stuff rom rocky is 50% today
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/rocky-boots-50-off-flash-sale-ends-417/



Thanks for posting just picked up the Rocky AdaptaGrip Waterproof Outdoor Boot for 45 buck with free shipping


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

Cabelas has code 17Cab412 for 20% off and free shipping. Orders above 99$ and cabelas footwear and casual clothing only. 

I picked up a pair of Meindl Perfekt Hikers. 20% off plus 50$ in club points, 160$ total.


----------



## gutshotem

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018801634/wildgame-innovations-razor-6-x-infrared-game-camera


If you're brave enough to order 8 of them there's a free shipping code over $150 too.


----------



## bigasports

Just scored a pair of Lacrosse Alpha Burley Pro 1600G hunting boots for $114 on amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B28TVGS/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

gutshotem said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018801634/wildgame-innovations-razor-6-x-infrared-game-camera
> 
> 
> If you're brave enough to order 8 of them there's a free shipping code over $150 too.


i ordered 3 i figure if someone steels one of these i will not lose to much sleep.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Primos Double Bull Deluxe blind 175.00 after rebate with free shipping


https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...double-bull-deluxe-with-double-wide-door.html


----------



## baz77

Primos Double bull shack attack blind 134.99 Shipped

https://www.amazon.com/Primos-Double-Attack-Ground-Camouflage/dp/B00WMLAYQ0/ref=dp_ob_title_sports


----------



## mmilanovich

A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Millennium M7 microlite down to $129 

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/ 

I don't have one, but at 7 lbs I might pick one up. I know there is a whole thread dedicated to reviews on it, ill see if I can locate it


----------



## js4506

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M7 microlite down to $129
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/
> 
> I don't have one, but at 7 lbs I might pick one up. I know there is a whole thread dedicated to reviews on it, ill see if I can locate it


I was about to post this actually. Seems like a good price, I love my m50's. A stand this light would be great for long hike in run & gun type hunts. It has a pretty small platform though which is the only thing keeping me from getting one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

js4506 said:


> I was about to post this actually. Seems like a good price, I love my m50's. A stand this light would be great for long hike in run & gun type hunts. It has a pretty small platform though which is the only thing keeping me from getting one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reviews are pretty good on comfort level.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

www.wallhangerfoodplots.com has 2016 Browning Strike Force Elite Trail Cams in a 2 pack for $195.99


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on Rinehart 18-1 $64 ($78 w/shipping)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/111650/rinehart-factory-second-18-1-archery-target


----------



## Boxerboxer

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

That Rinehart deal almost makes mine not worth posting but amazon has the Block Classic 18 for $38.72 shipped if you've got a prime membership. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004TAATM6#Ask


Edit: the 18-1 deal at Midway is gone.


----------



## Fezzik

Boxerboxer said:


> That Rinehart deal almost makes mine not worth posting but amazon has the Block Classic 18 for $38.72 shipped if you've got a prime membership.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004TAATM6#Ask
> 
> 
> Edit: the 18-1 deal at Midway is gone.



Thanks for linking an Amazon smile URL. I'll try and remember to do that in the future. Always nice to have some money go to those in need


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on some Badlands packs today

https://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on clearance Beretta merino wool base layers.

Tops - natural color - L & XL $30

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...warm-base-layer-shirt-long-sleeve-merino-wool

Bottoms - Dark Grey L $26

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/389208/beretta-mens-x-warm-base-layer-pants-merino-wool

Plus lots of other Beretta clothing on clearance - and their stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## optimal_max

Browning command OPS trail cam under $60

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732173/browning-command-ops-usa-hd-infrared-game-camera-10-mp-camo


----------



## BGagner

optimal_max said:


> Good deals on clearance Beretta merino wool base layers.
> 
> Tops - natural color - L & XL $30
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...warm-base-layer-shirt-long-sleeve-merino-wool
> 
> Bottoms - Dark Grey L $26
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/389208/beretta-mens-x-warm-base-layer-pants-merino-wool
> 
> Plus lots of other Beretta clothing on clearance - and their stuff isn't cheap.


Good looking out. I was able to snag a L in the shirt, and the pants showed available in L. However, as soon as I hit enter on the order, it said unavailable so apparently someone beat me to it haha. Luckily, I still swooped in for one


----------



## BCLouisville

This seems like a steal of a deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## useyourbow

Cabela's 
Shown: Mossy Oak Obsession
More Views:
Primos® Double Bull Bullpen Ground Blind – Mossy Oak® Obsession®
Regular Price: $299.99
Sale Price: $199.99


----------



## C Svach

Tractor supply had this medium sized safe on sale for 379. Seemed like a good deal to me. Kinda kicking myself for not picking one. Up


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ttt


----------



## Boxerboxer

Magnus Black Hornet Ser-Razor 125gr 4-blade on sale for $25 at Amazon https://smile.amazon.com/Magnus-Hor...TF8&linkCode=xm2&psc=1&tag=camelanonalerts-20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadena24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OklahomaArcher

I can see this thread costing me a bunch of money.


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on 400 spine Beman ICS hunter dozen - $59.99 pre-fletched w/arrow tote. .003 

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/beman-ics-hunter-400-prefletched-w-free-arrow-tote/


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Good deals on clearance Beretta merino wool base layers.
> 
> Tops - natural color - L & XL $30
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...warm-base-layer-shirt-long-sleeve-merino-wool
> 
> Bottoms - Dark Grey L $26
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/389208/beretta-mens-x-warm-base-layer-pants-merino-wool
> 
> Plus lots of other Beretta clothing on clearance - and their stuff isn't cheap.





BGagner said:


> Good looking out. I was able to snag a L in the shirt, and the pants showed available in L. However, as soon as I hit enter on the order, it said unavailable so apparently someone beat me to it haha. Luckily, I still swooped in for one


Got mine today. This was a killer deal. These are super-high quality. Perfect weight for mid-late season. Made in Italy. Wish they had more at the clearance price. They are back to $140.


----------



## Diesel79

I wish I would have caught that deal!


----------



## Jackle1886

Diesel79 said:


> I wish I would have caught that deal!


Same here. I tried a few hrs after the post and they were all sold out. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter3311

optimal_max said:


> Good deal on 400 spine Beman ICS hunter dozen - $59.99 pre-fletched w/arrow tote. .003
> 
> https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/beman-ics-hunter-400-prefletched-w-free-arrow-tote/


This was a great deal! wish i could have caught it!


----------



## weekender7

optimal_max said:


> Browning command OPS trail cam under $60
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732173/browning-command-ops-usa-hd-infrared-game-camera-10-mp-camo


good deal on a decent cam


----------



## bowhunter3311

optimal_max said:


> Browning command OPS trail cam under $60
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732173/browning-command-ops-usa-hd-infrared-game-camera-10-mp-camo


Anybody have one of these? are they good or bad? and should i spend the extra money on a better one, or for a beginner is this a good enough camera for someone who is on a budget? thanks


----------



## optimal_max

H.S. Strut Jake & hen combo for $45.99 BUT there is also a mail-in rebate for $20 (till May 30), so you can get the set for $25.99

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/702391/hs-strut-strut-lite-jake-and-hen-turkey-decoy-combo

rebate:
http://www.cabelas.com/assets/pdfs/hsstrut_rebate_5-30.pdf


ALSO - Midway has their Avian-X decoys on sale so you might want to check that out while you are at the site.


----------



## optimal_max

12 MP Stealth Cam combo (w/8GB SD card & batteries) $75

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/26...flash-infrared-game-camera-combo-12-megapixel


----------



## hokiehunter373

bowhunter3311 said:


> Anybody have one of these? are they good or bad? and should i spend the extra money on a better one, or for a beginner is this a good enough camera for someone who is on a budget? thanks


All the Browning cameras are great IMO


----------



## Krazo

Shout out to optimal_max for posting the majority of these deals. I don't buy em all but I do like to know what the prices are. THANK YOU


----------



## bowhunter3311

Agreed


----------



## optimal_max

Krazo said:


> Shout out to optimal_max for posting the majority of these deals. I don't buy em all but I do like to know what the prices are. THANK YOU


Thanks, Krazo. I'm glad to help. I hate paying retail and love scoring deals so I'm always looking. I don't get all the deals either, but ya never know if somebody else can use it. This thread has scored for me multiple times from deals someone else has posted.


----------



## optimal_max

Irish Setter Deer Tracker Uninsulated boot under $70 w/free ship

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/26...f-hunting-boots-nylon-realtree-xtra-camo-mens

First Lite Allegheny Merino pant XXL only $35

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/165277/first-lite-mens-allegheny-base-layer-pants-merino-wool

The Browning camera and Stealth camera I mentioned earlier are both marked down further.

Also, Gander Mtn announced it is liquidating inventory at stores. Website purchases are closed. Might be worth a look.


----------



## FERKJ

Field supply has big selection of boots 50-75%. Rocky, Lacrosse, Danner and others
http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...Deals+on+LaCrosse,+Rocky,+Danner+save+you+75%.

Rinehart and Block XL targets 45% of at camofire
https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=7...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+05062017


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone make it to the Gander Mountain liquidation sale?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone make it to the Gander Mountain liquidation sale?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'll be going tomorrow afternoon when I get back from turkey hunting. I'll post if I see anything good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FERKJ

As of now their liquidation prices are still higher than most online prices. They're advertising 10-30% off, I didn't much at 30% and had no interest in what was.


----------



## optimal_max

FERKJ said:


> As of now their liquidation prices are still higher than most online prices. They're advertising 10-30% off, I didn't much at 30% and had no interest in what was.


Too bad. I got some gift cards to burn and gotta get over there before the 18th.


----------



## kfilament

FERKJ said:


> As of now their liquidation prices are still higher than most online prices. They're advertising 10-30% off, I didn't much at 30% and had no interest in what was.


Experienced same thing with a Sport's Authority that closed up a while back. All of the "good" stuff as far as deer hunting goes never went more than 10% off, then on the last day I went in and it was all wrapped up on a pallet and being shipped to another store they thought would stand a better chance of selling it. I am not an expert but I can't imagine shipping costs on heavy ass 1/2 man ladder stands is worth it, but what do I know, my business isn't closed...


----------



## Diesel79

Cabelas has good prices on some of the Leupold BX3 Mojave binos. I picked up a set of the 8x32 for 199. These are really nice glass for that price.

I really like my 8x32 cabelas glide binos which are just a private branded version of the Leupolds.


----------



## da_sKillet

Sportsman's Guide has the Epic 1080p HD action camera kit with viewer for 22.49/24.49 (member/non-member)

Probably not much quality there, but hard to pass for someone just wanting to experiment or possibly as an alternate angle camera.

Sorry won't let me post link due to post count. Just go to clearance-hunting and it'll be about half way down the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clink

Great deals on sitka over at camofire.com. Would pull the trigger if I wasnt looking for some.


----------



## brodgersdc

Hamburg, Pa cabelas has a bunch of sitka stratus jackets, original forest color in size medium for 100 and a bunch of the dirt colored sitka jetstream jackets in size large for 115 in the bargain cave right now. Probably down to 20 jackets or so of each. Saw them last month when they had closer to 40 or 50 but now they are marked down by the additional 50%. If they wont ship em, i might. Cheers


----------



## hokiehunter373

brodgersdc said:


> Hamburg, Pa cabelas has a bunch of sitka stratus jackets, original forest color in size medium for 100 and a bunch of the dirt colored sitka jetstream jackets in size large for 115 in the bargain cave right now. Probably down to 20 jackets or so of each. Saw them last month when they had closer to 40 or 50 but now they are marked down by the additional 50%. If they wont ship em, i might. Cheers


$100 for a stratus?? Man, that's tempting


----------



## MN Slick

Thanks for posting deals guys!


----------



## strawcat

Lancaster archery has Stan shootoff three finger in large for 129.99 in the may specials


----------



## Kurtislowe68

https://m.cavenders.com/YHOP40T.html
Yeti hopper with great savings


----------



## gridman

da_sKillet said:


> Sportsman's Guide has the Epic 1080p HD action camera kit with viewer for 22.49/24.49 (member/non-member)
> 
> Probably not much quality there, but hard to pass for someone just wanting to experiment or possibly as an alternate angle camera.
> 
> Sorry won't let me post link due to post count. Just go to clearance-hunting and it'll be about half way down the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just bought one, 16.69 on clearance


----------



## scfletch

Our Academy Sports has the HSS Ultra Lite Flex safety harness that's regularly 99.99 on clearance for $40. I picked up one today.


----------



## Chucho23

I agree with the things mentioned about Gander Mountain. I was in our local store and struggled to find any good buys on archery or hunting gear.


----------



## deer slayer 11

Millennium m7 is back on sale at Amazon. $121.79


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...lennium+m7&dpPl=1&dpID=41l+huXrMkL&ref=plSrch









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

I bought two of these when they were around $90 each. Pretty impressed with them, seem comfortable and the seat is wider than it looks. They're not the lightest but I'm looking forward to trying it this fall. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Jackle1886 said:


> I bought two of these when they were around $90 each. Pretty impressed with them, seem comfortable and the seat is wider than it looks. *They're not the lightest* but I'm looking forward to trying it this fall.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I haven't found too many stands lighter than 8.5 lbs.


----------



## Jackle1886

You sir are correct. I have the heavier steel version of these. Hence the price difference. Makes me want to try one of these now!


----------



## kfilament

optimal_max said:


> I haven't found too many stands lighter than 8.5 lbs.


Ha I was gonna say the same thing! I think it IS the lightest. Of course they don't take into acct the bracket in that weight, which if you hang brackets separately then I guess you aren't packing it in, but it weighs a solid pound or more I would guess. That coupled with foot rests puts mine over 10lbs, but still, extremely light. And as the poster said, seat is wider than I imagined. Once in the tree I don't feel like the smallness is in the width, but rather in the length. Some form of foot rest is a must if you are over say...5'9".


----------



## ChuckA84

MidwayUSA has victory vforce sport 400 spine arrows $25 for a dozen fletched


----------



## ggrue

Amazon Scentblocker Protec HD Pants for $28


----------



## Barlow96

deer slayer 11 said:


> Millennium m7 is back on sale at Amazon. $121.79
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...lennium+m7&dpPl=1&dpID=41l+huXrMkL&ref=plSrch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I have one of these. I also have one m100 and and just boutght a 3rd stand of different model same weight as m100 with a different seat. My fav is the m7. This is what I use as a climber. I hunt all public land. I use it with 3 muddy sticks. With my stand and bracket and sticks the weight it all comes in around 18 lbs. I used the rachet strap style blocks for mobile set ups. For long term setups I use the walmart ameristep sticks 20 ft and chain blocks with pad lock. All I have to carry is stand then.


----------



## BigBrian

The M50 is on Amazon for this same price ($2 more). With size 15 boots, these small platform stands are impossible for me. Plus, the guy I hunt with has size 16 boots so were both in the same boat.


----------



## C Svach

Kurtislowe68 said:


> https://m.cavenders.com/YHOP40T.html
> Yeti hopper with great savings


Dang sold out in a day!


----------



## optimal_max

Browning 10 MP trail cam $50

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732...era-10-mp-camo


----------



## Jackle1886

optimal_max said:


> Browning 10 MP trail cam $50
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732...era-10-mp-camo


Either the deal is gone or the link is bad. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Sorry -

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732173/browning-command-ops-usa-hd-infrared-game-camera-10-mp-camo


----------



## hokiehunter373

optimal_max said:


> Sorry -
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/732173/browning-command-ops-usa-hd-infrared-game-camera-10-mp-camo


Wow that's hard to pass on


----------



## Fezzik

hokiehunter373 said:


> Wow that's hard to pass on


They've had them on there for a while and the price keeps dropping. That model doesn't have the solid reviews that other brownings do, so I'm a bit skeptical. Keep an eye of out for the bushnell E2 or the browning strike force; both have hit $75 in the last couple of months


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> They've had them on there for a while and the price keeps dropping. That model doesn't have the solid reviews that other brownings do, so I'm a bit skeptical. Keep an eye of out for the bushnell E2 or the browning strike force; both have hit $75 in the last couple of months


Yeah I think that command ops is their worst camera.


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker Turkey vest 9.99 I bought one of these last time they were on sale. They are a STEAL @ this price.

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...Extravaganza:+chokes+and+vests+under+10+bucks!


----------



## optimal_max

Irish Setter 7" Deer Tracker Boots - $60 w/free ship waterproof/uninsulated sizes 9,10,11 available

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/48...f-hunting-boots-nylon-realtree-xtra-camo-mens


----------



## wolfseason

Thanks for the heads up on the vest

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile

Got a pair of these last week from Midway and they seem to fit very true, havent put any miles on them. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## useyourbow

Do not hesitate. They will sell out shortly after the post comes up. If I didn't have two sets still in a box from last year I would order more. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/511393871


----------



## Fezzik

useyourbow said:


> Do not hesitate. They will sell out shortly after the post comes up. If I didn't have two sets still in a box from last year I would order more.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/511393871
> 
> View attachment 5918193





Thanks, ordered some extras to keep around


----------



## kfilament

Too good to pass up for $25 bucks with free shipping to the store. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fezzik

kfilament said:


> Too good to pass up for $25 bucks with free shipping to the store. thanks for the heads up.


Free shipping to your house if you buy 2+


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Free shipping to your house if you buy 2+


Probably worth the extra $25 just so you don't have to wait in the customer service line at Walmart. You could also just order $10 of other stuff too.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

NWT First Lite Sanctuary Jacket Large ASAT on EBAY for 120.00 from Ketchum ID (10 or more available)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-First-...653941?hash=item3d3abfcef5:g:deYAAOSwY3BZE39n


----------



## C Svach

Save $182 what a steal. Like getting free tags with the cash you save!!!!


----------



## Jackle1886

xdmelarton said:


> NWT First Lite Sanctuary Jacket Large ASAT on EBAY for 120.00 from Ketchum ID (10 or more available)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-First-...653941?hash=item3d3abfcef5:g:deYAAOSwY3BZE39n


These are seconds. But at this price I bought one to try!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toadmeister

Jackle1886 said:


> These are seconds. But at this price I bought one to try!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Dang, no XXL. Great deal!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton

Jackle1886 said:


> These are seconds. But at this price I bought one to try!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I read the reviews of other First Lite items and they were good reviews. I already have the Woodbury which is super awesome and plenty warm in the Deep South. I have the sanctuary bibs and they are very nice. It says 2nds or samples. If you are going to be in extreme cold this stuff works!


----------



## so.illhunter 88

useyourbow said:


> Do not hesitate. They will sell out shortly after the post comes up. If I didn't have two sets still in a box from last year I would order more.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/511393871
> 
> View attachment 5918193


Awesome. Got some ordered.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

For anyone who ordered those ordered those sticks, they are pretty nice. We bought 6 sets two years ago and have them all up. Only thing we don't like it the staggered steps so we pay the $40 and get them on sale at Dicks.


----------



## brodgersdc

useyourbow said:


> Do not hesitate. They will sell out shortly after the post comes up. If I didn't have two sets still in a box from last year I would order more.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/511393871
> 
> View attachment 5918193




Stellar find. Ordered 8 more, will break em down and make 24 or 28fters out of them. Thanks for posting


----------



## C Svach

Anybody seeing any deals on decent double ladder stands?


----------



## optimal_max

Deer Crossing Archery is clearancing out their inventory with the old labels in the Hunter, SD Hunter, and Target arrows/shafts. 

50% off your orders for these items if you use the code "NewLabel" @ checkout

Pretty good deal. You can get a dozen hunters cut/fletched/inserts for about $55 shipped.

https://deercrossingarchery.com/


----------



## turkeyhunter91

I was in rural king today and picked up a game cart for $15.


----------



## BigBrian

Bushnell is having a 25% mail in rebate on all its products. Picked up 4 more Bushnell essential E2 trail cameras for $99 and with mail in rebate they will be $75. You won't find a better trail camera for the money. We picked up 5 of these last years with the Dicks trade in deal and best camera I've ever use. Now I have to figure out where to put 25 or so trail cameras....


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Fleabay has Lone Wolf Alpha Tech Harnesses for $59.99 and free shipping. Three left, as I picked up one to try.


----------



## E.J.

BigBrian said:


> Bushnell is having a 25% mail in rebate on all its products. Picked up 4 more Bushnell essential E2 trail cameras for $99 and with mail in rebate they will be $75. You won't find a better trail camera for the money. We picked up 5 of these last years with the Dicks trade in deal and best camera I've ever use. Now I have to figure out where to put 25 or so trail cameras....


The fine print says only good for 2 trail cameras, so maybe try to put a family members address on one form. Hope it works out for you and thanks for the heads up on this promo.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Irish Setter boots at BPS.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker Matrix Jackets & pants w/windbrake under $60 each.

http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...s,+jacs+$59+sale!+74%+off+technical+outerwear.


----------



## meatmissile

Saw this on my FS email yesterday was wondering how good of a garment the Matrix series is. Very tempting at those prices

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer

I just ordered some CX mayhem hunters for $46 using this code on eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

frankiecruzer said:


> I just ordered some CX mayhem hunters for $46 using this code on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just got 3 HSS lifelines for 75 bucks TMD with the code. Pretty good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Thanks. I just got 3 HSS lifelines for 75 bucks TMD with the code. Pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

How do you use codes on eBay? Can it be used by any seller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Thanks. I just got 3 HSS lifelines for 75 bucks TMD with the code. Pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lifelines were $20 right after hunting season.


----------



## frankiecruzer

js4506 said:


> How do you use codes on eBay? Can it be used by any seller?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put stuff in your cart and input ( the code in the promotion or code box )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

PAbigbear said:


> Lifelines were $20 right after hunting season.


Yeah I know. I didn't buy enough then. 25 bucks to the door is hard to beat this time of year. 5 extra bucks not to die isn't too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.J.

frankiecruzer said:


> I just ordered some CX mayhem hunters for $46 using this code on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... That's a heck of a code. Really wish I waited to order my ez green. Could of saved $50. Oh well, maybe some arrows or a stab. Thanks!


----------



## dudewithnofood

Are string makers running any deals this week?


----------



## mightymite68

tag


----------



## BrassMonkey911

Game Gear Hunting is running a 15% code right now for their Spring Sale. But the "GameGear2017" 30% code is still working.


----------



## Jackle1886

xdmelarton said:


> I read the reviews of other First Lite items and they were good reviews. I already have the Woodbury which is super awesome and plenty warm in the Deep South. I have the sanctuary bibs and they are very nice. It says 2nds or samples. If you are going to be in extreme cold this stuff works!


Got my First Lite Sanctuary jacket today. This thing is NICE! Can't tell anything wrong with it other than no tags. Don't matter to me, especially for over half off! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAbigbear

frankiecruzer said:


> I just ordered some CX mayhem hunters for $46 using this code on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this. I used it on a couple Bushnell E2's. Coupled with the Bushnell 25% rebate they should come out to $56 each.


----------



## frankiecruzer

PAbigbear said:


> Thanks for posting this. I used it on a couple Bushnell E2's. Coupled with the Bushnell 25% rebate they should come out to $56 each.


[emoji1417][emoji1417] glad it saved you money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

E.J. said:


> The fine print says only good for 2 trail cameras, so maybe try to put a family members address on one form. Hope it works out for you and thanks for the heads up on this promo.


Yep, saw that. I bought two to my address and had my father buy two to his address. My buddy also picked up 2 more. Really are great cams and can't beat the price.


----------



## sayurichick

ebay code worked.


----------



## goathillinpa

PAbigbear said:


> Thanks for posting this. I used it on a couple Bushnell E2's. Coupled with the Bushnell 25% rebate they should come out to $56 each.


Where is the Bushnell 25% rebate found?


----------



## PAbigbear

goathillinpa said:


> Where is the Bushnell 25% rebate found?


http://bushnell.com/global/promotions


----------



## E.J.

https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com

Save $50 on all orders over $199. $5 flat rate shipping
5/26 - 5/30


----------



## MissouriBowtech

sayurichick said:


> ebay code worked.


yep worked for me, got the new browning strike force for 111


----------



## frankiecruzer

Got this email today from midway USA, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

I used the ebay code and got $50 off a RAM Spine Tester


----------



## OklahomaArcher

Are there only specific places the ebay code work, or can you use it on anything?


----------



## 2backstraps

The details are on the eBay homepage if you click on the offer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

OklahomaArcher said:


> Are there only specific places the ebay code work, or can you use it on anything?


Anything listed under sporting goods and any sub-section of sporting goods is included.


----------



## gridman

OklahomaArcher said:


> Are there only specific places the ebay code work, or can you use it on anything?


I just used it yesterday for a handgun sight pusher and a set of night sights


----------



## ggrue

Did anyone else get this email. 30% off Badlands site wide through the 29th?


----------



## AFoster

will the ebay coupon work on auction style listings? with used items?
Didn't really see that specified on ebays coupon.


----------



## AFoster

Just bought a bushnell scout 1000 with arc from ebay for $140 using their memorial day coupon, should be $105 after I use bushnells mail in rebate. 
Not sure if it matters but i bought from the seller that advertised they would print out a cash register receipt and mail with the rangefinder for the rebate.


----------



## Dwill27rip

Free Browning Patriot hat in Realtree Xtra. 3.99 shipping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo

Got a HHA Kingpin for 230 shipped with the eBay code. Shame it's only for $50. If you use to code make sure you're buying something at least $250 so you max out the deal.


----------



## xctrack101

Has eBay given 'percentage off' promotions in the past? If so, how often? We were in luck this time since it was on sporting goods items. 

I purchased a Spartan GoCam so it was nice $50 savings.


----------



## Ebard22

Saw a post about double bull blinds half off at a store I've never heard of. So i went searching on the website and found they have Millenium M25's for 69.99 right now as well. i don't use them but i know a lot of guys love them. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...tands/millennium-m25-steel-hang-on-stand.html


----------



## Fezzik

Ebard22 said:


> Saw a post about double bull blinds half off at a store I've never heard of. So i went searching on the website and found they have Millenium M25's for 69.99 right now as well. i don't use them but i know a lot of guys love them.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...tands/millennium-m25-steel-hang-on-stand.html


I've purchased from rogers before, everything went fine. Got a m100u from Them last year


----------



## Curtdawg88

Fezzik said:


> I've purchased from rogers before, everything went fine. Got a m100u from Them last year


Rogers is great. They have really good sales too. Sign up for their email fliers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Direct link for the 50% off Double bull blind referenced above 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-double-bull-shadow-horse-ground-blind.html


----------



## C Svach

That double bull is a heck of a deal.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Ebard22 said:


> Saw a post about double bull blinds half off at a store I've never heard of. So i went searching on the website and found they have Millenium M25's for 69.99 right now as well. i don't use them but i know a lot of guys love them.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...tands/millennium-m25-steel-hang-on-stand.html


I just ordered an m25 and a 3 pack of big game stagger steps. Grand total of 109.98. 

Hard to beat a stand, steps, and lifeline at that price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I just ordered an m25 and a 3 pack of big game stagger steps. Grand total of 109.98.
> 
> Hard to beat a stand, steps, and lifeline at that price!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realize the stagger steps were on sale too, thanks. I got some last year at $29 and I really like them. I prefer them because they place you out away from the tree


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

Fezzik said:


> Didn't realize the stagger steps were on sale too, thanks. I got some last year at $29 and I really like them. I prefer them because they place you out away from the tree


Yep they sure are on sale. I remember when they went on sale for 29 bucks and they sold out quick. I was too little too late. I agree with you on them staying in place. For a permanent setup I think the one I just bought is hard to beat for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

I got a Sig kilo 2000 for $290 with the eBay code.


----------



## optimal_max

Rinehart Pyramid $16.50 ($30 after shipping)

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/103580/rinehart-factory-second-pyramid-archery-target


----------



## mightymite68

Thank you. Just got a pyramid. Can't beAt that price


----------



## optimal_max

Bowhunters Supply store has 10% off of $50 or more purchasde with code 50SAVE10 - good till 6/8


----------



## Jared_LA

TheKingofKings said:


> I got a Sig kilo 2000 for $290 with the eBay code.


Same here. Great rangefinder.


----------



## rhs341

I've got a Cabela's $20 off $150 coupon if anybody wants it...PM me
Expires 6/19


----------



## frankiecruzer

Bass pro free shipping today and tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> I've got a Cabela's $20 off $150 coupon if anybody wants it...PM me
> Expires 6/19


Already claimed.....


----------



## optimal_max

Gamehide.com is having a 20% off + free shipping sale (code is "fathers day 20" but there is a button to click on in the cart)

On top of the sale they already have on their Mathews gear this is a good time to buy if you are interested.

http://gamehide.com/product-category/mathews/


----------



## gjs4

optimal_max said:


> Rinehart Pyramid $16.50 ($30 after shipping)
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/103580/rinehart-factory-second-pyramid-archery-target


$59 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoster

Any more deals out there?


----------



## tbsportsman

AFoster said:


> Any more deals out there?


😉

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Usc1

Stopped by my local Gander Mountain yesterday. There were a few decent deals. Most archery stuff was 30% off. All camo was 50% off although most of what they had left was the Gander Mountain brand stuff. All scent killer products were also 50% off. Guns and ammo are discounted but are still over priced. I'll probably check back in a week or so to see if they discount even more.


----------



## HamSolo

10% off Obsession from Bowhunters Supply Store through the 15th. It doesn't get better than that folks


----------



## C Svach

I'm still searching around for decent price on some double ladder stands. Any info out there would be appreciated.


----------



## Boxerboxer

C Svach said:


> I'm still searching around for decent price on some double ladder stands. Any info out there would be appreciated.


I know this doesn't do you any good this season but Walmart blew out the Ameristep 15' two man stands at end of season last year. Marked at $63. I got mine for $40 because they mislabeled it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

C Svach said:


> I'm still searching around for decent price on some double ladder stands. Any info out there would be appreciated.


Sportsman's guide is having a 24 hour special on them. $120 for the deluxe without the club discount I think. You can pm me for a link

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Badlands Pack and Danner Boots on sale over at Midwayusa.com


----------



## gjs4

Any smoking cam deals out there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JXiong

sub


----------



## frankiecruzer

5.11 has a 20% off sale for Father's Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laker04

50% off site wide at Scent Blocker


----------



## C Svach

I couldn't get the code to work st check out at Gamehide website yesterday. I'm going to call today. Anyonelse have problem?


----------



## optimal_max

C Svach said:


> I couldn't get the code to work st check out at Gamehide website yesterday. I'm going to call today. Anyonelse have problem?


If it's the one I posted, that promo ended on the 12th.


----------



## C Svach

optimal_max said:


> If it's the one I posted, that promo ended on the 12th.



Dang!! Fathersday promo ending a weeek before father's day seems strange timing. Ohwell thanks anyway.


----------



## hokiehunter373

25-40% off on lacrosses website


----------



## HamSolo

Cabelas selling Nockturnal 3 packs for 19.99, not sure if that's a price often posted but it says they're on sale


----------



## CBB

www.danner.com has some good deals


----------



## optimal_max

scentblocker has 50% OFF sitewide (except tree-spider) ends today. code SBDADS


----------



## gjs4

gjs4 said:


> Any smoking cam deals out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

gjs4 said:


> Any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm keeping my eye out for my website as usual and haven't seen much since the Bushnell rebate ended. Spotsmans guide has $15 gift card with $75 purchase today

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

gjs4 said:


> Any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Camofire has some just about everyday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdnabors

Boxerboxer said:


> I know this doesn't do you any good this season but Walmart blew out the Ameristep 15' two man stands at end of season last year. Marked at $63. I got mine for $40 because they mislabeled it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gander Mtn "going out of business" sale has a lot of double stands for cheap. 

Also have the Grip Rail ladder sticks from Rivers Edge that were $19.99 each original and 40% now $11.99. Snagged a lot of them


----------



## mdnabors

*Gander Double Ladder deals*


----------



## 270Bowman

X-stand has 40% off site wide. ends today. Code: father40


----------



## tbsportsman

mdnabors said:


> View attachment 6032297
> View attachment 6032305


I think I've checked the Ocala FL 3 times and been disappointed every time.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

optimal_max said:


> scentblocker has 50% OFF sitewide (except tree-spider) ends today. code SBDADS


I want that new beast suit but apparently everyone else does too.


----------



## Fezzik

gjs4 said:


> Any?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...brand-_-stealthcam-_-qusa_game_cam-_-20170619


----------



## frankiecruzer

Here is an eBay code I got hopefully some one can put it to use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

frankiecruzer said:


> Here is an eBay code I got hopefully some one can put it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asells

Pelican coolers 20% certain coolers


----------



## killa_cam11

Fezzik said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...brand-_-stealthcam-_-qusa_game_cam-_-20170619


Have you tried these cams? Any feedback?


----------



## B4L Okie

Wing Supply has Game Plan Gear super cheap....The bowbat is $28 and change.


----------



## ngurb

killa_cam11 said:


> Have you tried these cams? Any feedback?


i ordered a couple yesterday, got a similar deal from them last year and those are still working.


----------



## killa_cam11

ngurb said:


> killa_cam11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried these cams? Any feedback?
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered a couple yesterday, got a similar deal from them last year and those are still working.
Click to expand...

Good news. Are the pics decent? How about night time pics?


----------



## Richard Cranium

Not sure if this is legit but I rolled the dice on one. It says 12mp and the 45 model cameras are 14mp. 

Stealth Cam 12MP Game Camera, STC-G45NG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stealth-Cam...269346&hash=item2a85b5994e:g:ESgAAOSwDrNZSymY


----------



## HamSolo

Has anyone tried chinese lighted nocks? Seems like they can be had for about 50 cents each.


----------



## Richard Cranium

HamSolo said:


> Has anyone tried chinese lighted nocks? Seems like they can be had for about 50 cents each.


I tried some a few years ago and they were absolute garbage. Maybe there's some good ones out there now.


----------



## Boxerboxer

HamSolo said:


> Has anyone tried chinese lighted nocks? Seems like they can be had for about 50 cents each.


There are a number of threads here about them with mixed opinions. Check out some of these threads: https://www.google.com/search?q=sit...j0j7&hl=en-US&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

HamSolo said:


> Has anyone tried chinese lighted nocks? Seems like they can be had for about 50 cents each.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4637201&highlight=china+nocturnals


----------



## Fezzik

killa_cam11 said:


> Have you tried these cams? Any feedback?


haven't tried those stealth cams, just thought the deal was nice because it included the card and batteries. Otherwise, TB just posted this one today and I have used this Primos cam in the past, been working flawlessly for several years. For 30 ish bucks this camera is a great deal

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...m-ultra-35-4mp-trail-camera-amazon-low-price/


----------



## 2backstraps

HamSolo said:


> Has anyone tried chinese lighted nocks? Seems like they can be had for about 50 cents each.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4637201&highlight=china+nocturnals


----------



## E.J.

Im in for one also. I got two stealth cams last year on a sale and they are decent. We'll see what comes for $21. Thanks!


----------



## Fezzik

E.J. said:


> Im in for one also. I got two stealth cams last year on a sale and they are decent. We'll see what comes for $21. Thanks!



I ordered 4. We'll see. For 21 bucks I'm willing to gamble


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> I ordered 4. We'll see. For 21 bucks I'm willing to gamble


Of course as soon as I type this I get an email from EBAY saying this order might be fraudulent. DO NOT ORDER THE STEATH CAMS FROM THE EBAY LINK


----------



## HamSolo

2backstraps said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4637201&highlight=china+nocturnals


thanks!


----------



## Fezzik

I don't use them, but this is a good deal on Rage broad heads 70-75% off

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti..._weekly-_-hotbuy-_-rage_broadheads-_-20170622


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Fezzik said:


> I don't use them, but this is a good deal on Rage broad heads 70
> 
> 
> RAGE IN THE CAGE!!!!


----------



## steelhead216

Archery products including bows are now 40% off at Gander.


----------



## Boxerboxer

steelhead216 said:


> Archery products including bows are now 40% off at Gander.


I was going to say the same thing. Also, lace up boots are 60% off at my store. Danner Pronghorns and several Irish Setter models were well stocked. 

Caveat: no returns allowed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killa_cam11

Fezzik said:


> haven't tried those stealth cams, just thought the deal was nice because it included the card and batteries. Otherwise, TB just posted this one today and I have used this Primos cam in the past, been working flawlessly for several years. For 30 ish bucks this camera is a great deal
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...m-ultra-35-4mp-trail-camera-amazon-low-price/


Thanks bud! I ordered two of these. Hard not to give them a try for that price.


----------



## tbsportsman

killa_cam11 said:


> Thanks bud! I ordered two of these. Hard not to give them a try for that price.


I have the supercharged blackout version of the same camera and really like it. Paid probably twice this price.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## killa_cam11

tbsportsman said:


> I have the supercharged blackout version of the same camera and really like it. Paid probably twice this price.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


How are the night time pics? Decent range? I understand these will not have the fastest trigger speed. So I plan to use them on bait only.


----------



## tbsportsman

@killacam_11

Can't say because mine is a blackout. Nighttime in that is ok, but to me it's work not spooking bucks. I like have both types.

Trigger speed is 1-second which isn't that bad, and it has an early detect feature. I think it would be fine in the timber as long as it's angled down the trail. Is .2-second trigger really necessary?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

They are terrific cameras I just saw this gonna buy a few. I have had one for about 6 years pics are great.


----------



## talon1961

Wing Supply has archery clearance right now up to 85% off. I just bought two pkg. of Killzone Broadheads for less than $15 each.


----------



## Diesel79

Anyone have experience with these? Seems like a great price. I've never had any stealthcams.


http://www.midwayusa.com/product/40...ame-camera-combo-10-megapixel-flat-dark-earth


----------



## Fulldraw_76

talon1961 said:


> Wing Supply has archery clearance right now up to 85% off. I just bought two pkg. of Killzone Broadheads for less than $15 each.


They have Rage and some other mechanical broadheads for under $15. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Badlands Supernova $99 (reg $400)

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/closeout/supernova-waterproof-down-jacket[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## ngurb

got my midway stealth cams in one day, man midway has fast shipping. easy setup. lets you pick trigger speed and burst. cant wait to put them out and see how they do. wont check them for a month, putting them in tight on a big boy.


----------



## tbsportsman

ngurb said:


> got my midway stealth cams in one day, man midway has fast shipping. easy setup. lets you pick trigger speed and burst. cant wait to put them out and see how they do. wont check them for a month, putting them in tight on a big boy.


Once you know he's there, you should pull the cam so you aren't tempted to check it.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgersdc

Fezzik said:


> I don't use them, but this is a good deal on Rage broad heads 70-75% off
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti..._weekly-_-hotbuy-_-rage_broadheads-_-20170622


Those Rage's qualify for the $10 rebate.....$5 per pack! Thanks for posting.


----------



## nathanrogers

brodgersdc said:


> Those Rage's qualify for the $10 rebate.....$5 per pack! Thanks for posting.


NICE! Just got 7 packs, should total a little over $5 each! Almost as cheap as the china heads.


----------



## azscorpion

2backstraps said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4637201&highlight=china+nocturnals


No link for G nocks though


----------



## killa_cam11

tbsportsman said:


> @killacam_11
> 
> Can't say because mine is a blackout. Nighttime in that is ok, but to me it's work not spooking bucks. I like have both types.
> 
> Trigger speed is 1-second which isn't that bad, and it has an early detect feature. I think it would be fine in the timber as long as it's angled down the trail. Is .2-second trigger really necessary?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That is true. I figured that if the blackout cams had decent night time flash. Then the red glow should not be any worse, probably a tad better. I plan on using these over mineral sites and bait piles. So the trigger speed does not bother all that much. I should get these in today. I may put them out around the yard just to see what I can expect.



C Svach said:


> They are terrific cameras I just saw this gonna buy a few. I have had one for about 6 years pics are great.


Are you talking about the Primos cam?


----------



## so.illhunter 88

Has anyone ever bought anything from this website? Moultrie 888 cameras are $52.99.

https://store.foryourmarts.com/prod...=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=38451870787

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

killa_cam11 said:


> Are you talking about the Primos cam?


He is, but I think he is mistaken about the 6 year. Gen 1 of this camera was released in 2012 + the sale is on gen 2

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## killa_cam11

tbsportsman said:


> He is, but I think he is mistaken about the 6 year. Gen 1 of this camera was released in 2012 + the sale is on gen 2
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Good deal. Thanks for the help. Fingers crossed that the gen 2s are as good or better than the 1s.


----------



## tbsportsman

Sorry for the derail everybody. 

Here's a deal to make up for it. Amazon is having a Lightning Deal on the Bushnell Aggressor No Glow. $100 and includes 8gb card and batteries. Use the search bar at http://www.amazon.com or I have a link on my site

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

so.illhunter 88 said:


> Has anyone ever bought anything from this website? Moultrie 888 cameras are $52.99.
> 
> https://store.foryourmarts.com/prod...=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=38451870787
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I have some and for that price they are great. I had a few of them and one of them ended up getting some moisture in it and Moultrie customer service was awesome and they sent me a better camera as a replacement.


----------



## optimal_max

Bunch of cams on sale on www.camofire.com today


----------



## Fezzik

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...ly-_-hotbuy-_-bushnell_lowglow_cam-_-20170630


----------



## optimal_max

If you happen to have a groupon account that you haven't used in a while, some people are able to use the "extended" code to get 95% off any one item (up to $30 savings). they do sell broadheads including slick tricks.


----------



## acbone710

optimal_max said:


> If you happen to have a groupon account that you haven't used in a while, some people are able to use the "extended" code to get 95% off any one item (up to $30 savings). they do sell broadheads including slick tricks.


I couldn't find anything about that code online and it gave me the message "sorry, the code can't apply to this purchase. Check the codes rules". Was anyone able to get this to work or know what the rules are?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

acbone710 said:


> I couldn't find anything about that code online and it gave me the message "sorry, the code can't apply to this purchase. Check the codes rules". Was anyone able to get this to work or know what the rules are?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I used it, and my wife used it too. Only certain accounts can use it and I'm not sure how they determine.


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> I used it, and my wife used it too. Only certain accounts can use it and I'm not sure how they determine.



Great find! It worked for my account that I haven't used since 2010.


----------



## Fezzik

just FYI....Midway USA has Avian X about 50% most of the models 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/722127/avian-x-lcd-breeder-hen-turkey-decoy

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/372964/avian-x-lcd-1-2-strut-jake-turkey-decoy

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/585439/avian-x-lcd-feeder-hen-turkey-decoy

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/791810/avian-x-lcd-laydown-hen-turkey-decoy

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/155625/avian-x-lcd-lookout-hen-turkey-decoy


----------



## B4L Okie

Thanks, Fezzik, got an A-X breeder hen from midway last nite. Been waiting for a good sale to go with my feeder hen and Jake dekes.


----------



## masonsjax

Amazon has 4 packs of Wac-em broadheads for under $24.
http://a.co/hX0CCoU


----------



## 2backstraps

masonsjax said:


> Amazon has 4 packs of Wac-em broadheads for under $24.
> http://a.co/hX0CCoU


My local Scheels has them for $15.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

As many I am sure remember last year, Dicks Sporting Goods and Field and Stream had a deal on Bushnell Trophy Cams where they would knock off $30.00, if you traded in a camera, whether the camera worked or not. I was at Field and Stream today in Cranberry, PA and was looking at some cams and the guy working there told me they will be running that same special again at the end of this month. I plan on getting one whenever that deal starts. Just thought I would give everyone else a heads up. I got the E2 for $69.99 last time. Great camera for that price.


----------



## dudewithnofood

Any deals on strings this week?


----------



## Iabow

tyepsu thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## Fezzik

tyepsu said:


> As many I am sure remember last year, Dicks Sporting Goods and Field and Stream had a deal on Bushnell Trophy Cams where they would knock off $30.00, if you traded in a camera, whether the camera worked or not. I was at Field and Stream today in Cranberry, PA and was looking at some cams and the guy working there told me they will be running that same special again at the end of this month. I plan on getting one whenever that deal starts. Just thought I would give everyone else a heads up. I got the E2 for $69.99 last time. Great camera for that price.


Thanks, I've got a couple id like to trade this year


----------



## Hoytdude90

Ebay is running a July 4th special for items under certain sellers, $20 off an order of $100 or more. There are several sellers that have hunting items. For example, this Stealth Cam G42NGNC is $75, so if you purchase 2, you would be getting them for $65 each with the coupon. The same can be done for a variety of items. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stealth-Cam...%3A08c2c15615d0ab6b481cb6e0fffe45d2%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## gotsig

Bowhunters supply store- 15% off orders over $100. Use coupon code FIREWORKS14


----------



## Challenger

Gander has Conquest scents for 60% off. I picked up two sticks of deer herd fo $8 each.


----------



## skylar1926

Looks like Kryptek has 25% off site wide until the 7th. Free shipping over $100.

Not to bad a deal for somebody maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer

I have a 20% off code at 5.11 if anyone wants it. It expires at the end of July. Pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart

anyone know where i can get some rage hypodermics on sale?


----------



## Fezzik

Sivart said:


> anyone know where i can get some rage hypodermics on sale?


They were on sale at midway, probably gone now but you can check


----------



## meatmissile

Sivart said:


> anyone know where i can get some rage hypodermics on sale?


You buy them dirt cheap from the china sellers on ebay, if thats not a moral issue. Get 12 for 10$ i been shootin them for 2 years and no issues.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Badlands Kinetic Vest for 42
http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/kinetic-fleece-camo-hunting-vest

credit to Air rn for posting this


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Camofire has some good deals on Predator High Plains camo and the Adrenaline pants are $29.99


----------



## kfilament

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Camofire has some good deals on Predator High Plains camo and the Adrenaline pants are $29.99


If you are a midget or a giant LOL. Only have smalls and 2-3 XL.


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Hey they need good deals on clothes too, lol.


----------



## Fezzik

HSS lifelines for 24.90, I use these on my fixed stands and I like them. I have a couple of the millennium brand versions as well and prefer the HSS

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...stem-reflective-lifeline-system-amazon-deals/


----------



## optimal_max

Great deal on Scentblocker Matrix Jackets & pants $60 each

http://www.wingsupply.com/ws-201707...9+Matrix+jackets,+pants.+73%+off+monster+sale.


----------



## montavonm

Dicks has a 20% off sale on almost everything today, free shipping over $25. Dick's prices are usually way higher than anywhere else I look but it's worth the look. I got some replacement viper cables for just over $30.


----------



## Fezzik

montavonm said:


> Dicks has a 20% off sale on almost everything today, free shipping over $25. Dick's prices are usually way higher than anywhere else I look but it's worth the look. I got some replacement viper cables for just over $30.


They've got the millennium m100u marked at 199 so wth 20% off it can be as low as 159 with store pickup


----------



## C Svach

Looked at namazon prime specials day today. Nothing of any interest yet they have a couple of blinds that will list prices tomorrow afternoon that I put in watch list.


----------



## Barlow96

optimal_max said:


> Great deal on Scentblocker Matrix Jackets & pants $60 each
> 
> http://www.wingsupply.com/ws-201707...9+Matrix+jackets,+pants.+73%+off+monster+sale.


I just tried to go to robinsonoutdoors site and realized they have filed bankruptcy back in 2016. I love the comfort of there clothes. I have always only bought stuff on sale. Will buy this matrix suit for sure. Been wanting it for a while. I have the alpha suit and have loved it.


----------



## kfilament

C Svach said:


> Looked at namazon prime specials day today. Nothing of any interest yet they have a couple of blinds that will list prices tomorrow afternoon that I put in watch list.


Seems like the blinds are all ameristep and are all priced about normal.


----------



## xctrack101

Ebay has $100 Cabela's gift cards for $82. (limit of 3)


----------



## booner21

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/372964/avian-x-lcd-1-2-strut-jake-turkey-decoy

About time I cost someone else some money. This thread has cost me a pile. Avian x decoys at midway over 50% off

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Amazon has a camo ThermaCELL for $15.76. You will need Prime to get this price.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksdown4ever

Anyone know where I can find a deal on a factory 2nd target for cheap? Looking at rinehart and man they are proud of them!


----------



## Boxerboxer

bucksdown4ever said:


> Anyone know where I can find a deal on a factory 2nd target for cheap? Looking at rinehart and man they are proud of them!


Midway has good deals on their stuff from time to time, though I'm not aware of anything super good at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

bucksdown4ever said:


> Anyone know where I can find a deal on a factory 2nd target for cheap? Looking at rinehart and man they are proud of them!


Camofire.com has them about every other week

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

bucksdown4ever said:


> Anyone know where I can find a deal on a factory 2nd target for cheap? Looking at rinehart and man they are proud of them!


Midway has a few 2nd's. IDK about "cheap" though after ship cost.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/254718/glendel-factory-second-pre-rut-buck-archery-target
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/934065/rinehart-factory-second-rhinoblock-archery-target
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/905776/rinehart-factory-second-woodland-14-archery-target
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/173055/rinehart-factory-second-woodland-hunter-16-archery-target


----------



## Mizzou2011

Walmart has the Ameristep climbing sticks for $25.29. Already bought a couple.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

xctrack101 said:


> Ebay has $100 Cabela's gift cards for $82. (limit of 3)



THANK YOU FRIEND! :thumbs_up


----------



## Charman03

Walmart had cams marked down today. There was also a $25 dollar one


----------



## C Svach

booner21 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/372964/avian-x-lcd-1-2-strut-jake-turkey-decoy
> 
> About time I cost someone else some money. This thread has cost me a pile. Avian x decoys at midway over 50% off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Would be all over this if it wasn't under Bill Busbuice parent company. Can't buy a thing that would make his poaching ass a dime!!!
Would rather see it in the dumpster.


----------



## Romero14

I would really like to get those Moultrie 888i's for $75 but can't seem to find them at any of my local walmarts.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Yeah, its weird how it doesn't say its on clearance or roll back. Same ladder (or at least the same picture) is listed for like 45 elsewhere on the site.
I bought two (to get free shipping).


----------



## meatman

Subbing to this thread. Totally new to hunting. Looking for all deals!


----------



## booner21

C Svach said:


> Would be all over this if it wasn't under Bill Busbuice parent company. Can't buy a thing that would make his poaching ass a dime!!!
> Would rather see it in the dumpster.


They had a few Dave Smith's as well 40% off best deal I have ever seen on those

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?userSearchQuery=Dave+smith&userItemsPerPage=24
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckalope

booner21 said:


> They had a few Dave Smith's as well 40% off best deal I have ever seen on those
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?userSearchQuery=Dave+smith&userItemsPerPage=24
> Sent from my SM
> 
> That submissive hen is a steal! I got one on the way, thank you!


----------



## olemossyhorns

booner21 said:


> They had a few Dave Smith's as well 40% off best deal I have ever seen on those
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?userSearchQuery=Dave+smith&userItemsPerPage=24
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Got one on the way as well... Thanks!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

If you don't already have a jet.com account head over there and use code SPORT25 for 25% off. Lots of good hunting stuff available. Medium XOP for less than 120 with discount etc. Max discount is $40.


----------



## ParkerBow

any browning trail camera deals?


----------



## brodie1978

ParkerBow said:


> any browning trail camera deals?


I got a Strike Force Elite off Jet.com for $87. there was a 25% coupon that got it down to $82 and then shipping.


----------



## meatman

And Summit or Lone Wolf climbing tree stands?


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Got the decoy. They've also got the Tenzing Turkey pack for $78. Retails at $300. Got several Woodhaven mouth calls and a Lynch slate call. Good stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

17' Browning Strike Force 850 For 109.99 Free Shipping @ www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## keyser62

Picked one up, great deal


----------



## 2backstraps

You guys are killing me with this thread. Or perhaps my wife is going to kill me because of this thread. I got my local Scheels to match the price of Midways Avian X decoys so didn't even have to wait.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Badlands summit for 170

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...tbuy-_-badlands_summit_nonstandard-_-20170715


----------



## mightymite68

Tag


----------



## Fezzik

Up to 52% off leupold bx2 binos

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promotionid=1115423&cm_mmc=pe_weekly-_-hotbuy-_-leupold_bx2-_-20170716


----------



## Boxerboxer

There's a lone wolf alpha on Chicago Craigslist for $35. I don't have the link anymore but it was just posted Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Boxerboxer said:


> There's a lone wolf alpha on Chicago Craigslist for $35. I don't have the link anymore but it was just posted Friday.


To clarify, there were two, but I worked out a deal where I sent check and shipping label and he's going to mail me one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Boxerboxer said:


> To clarify, there were two, but I worked out a deal where I sent check and shipping label and he's going to mail me one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a text I to him for the other hoping to hear back.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

nrlombar said:


> I got a text I to him for the other hoping to hear back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He said he prefers email, FYI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Boxerboxer said:


> He said he prefers email, FYI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## E.J.

Looks like jet.com has a code, Sport25 saves you 25% off of at least $100 order. Max discount of $40.
It let me pick up a scent crusher bag for $144.36.
I don't think it works for all sporting goods but at least the bag and all the game cameras I briefly put in my cart. However, only good for today the 15th.


----------



## C Svach

Fezzik said:


> Up to 52% off leupold bx2 binos
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promotionid=1115423&cm_mmc=pe_weekly-_-hotbuy-_-leupold_bx2-_-20170716


Didn't really need them but couldn't resist the 12x for $129 thanks for the tip.


----------



## ngurb

my local walmart just put there hunting isle in. they have a tasco 6mp trail cam for 24.99 and a tasco 8mp for 34.99. im set for cams right now, but for $25 might help some guys out that dont want to spend a whole bunch of money but still get some pics over mineral or a feeder.


----------



## kspseshooter

JET has 25% up to$40 off on sporting goods. Ends today. Use promo code SPORT25 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

kspseshooter said:


> JET has 25% up to$40 off on sporting goods. Ends today. Use promo code SPORT25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good find. If you are looking for a Tightspot quiver, you can pick one up for $105


----------



## kspseshooter

optimal_max said:


> Good find. If you are looking for a Tightspot quiver, you can pick one up for $105


Also makes a XOP Silver 119


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Got an email from Dicks Sporting Goods this morning saying they'll now price match sale prices better than theirs. If you're in store you just show them the ad, if you're online you just call 1-877-846-9997. Figured this might be helpful to anyone that has one close by


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Got my 20" stacking sticks form Walmart Saturday. 2 day free shipping. 55 bucks gets me 40' of ladder. What a deal.


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

Amazon has the regular Glen Del buck for 83$. Plus theres a factory rebate for 20$ and free shipping for Prime members.


----------



## meatman

MNBOWHUNTIN said:


> Amazon has the regular Glen Del buck for 83$. Plus theres a factory rebate for 20$ and free shipping for Prime members.


Yeah but have you seen the reviews? Pretty crappy. You need to buy the $35 stand to make it work, then you still need to replace the core when it blows up (doesnt seem durable at all). I'll get one if I could pay like $60 all in with the stand, but no more.


----------



## brodgersdc

Midway has their Rage Extreme, 125 grain broadheads back on sale. Rebate is over though. $14.99/pack


----------



## brodgersdc

MNBOWHUNTIN said:


> Amazon has the regular Glen Del buck for 83$. Plus theres a factory rebate for 20$ and free shipping for Prime members.[/QUOT
> 
> Can you post link. Did not see sale on amazon? thanks


----------



## cadena24

Shooter Buck 3D Archery Target with Replaceable Core https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K2940W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_zzqBzbTQAMKTC 
I think this is it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

cadena24 said:


> Shooter Buck 3D Archery Target with Replaceable Core https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003K2940W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_zzqBzbTQAMKTC
> I think this is it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously that's not Glendel, but probably what he was looking at. I have one of these it's ok.


----------



## lakertown24

Those shooter buck decoys suck!!


----------



## lakertown24

Targets* not decoy


----------



## nrlombar

arrows









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A1P4P2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My wife and I both agreed that this would not be our everyday target that we shoot 1000's of arrows at. So for the minimal shots it will take and some 3$ rebar for a stand, 63$ is a good deal for me. It showed up yesterday. 2 day free shipping


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

Lol now its 5$ cheaper


----------



## optimal_max

That is a NICE deal ^^^


----------



## C Svach

Glendale is a great deal with that rebate I had to buy one. Stay away from that shooter buck they are junk.


----------



## olemossyhorns

MNBOWHUNTIN said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003A1P4P2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> My wife and I both agreed that this would not be our everyday target that we shoot 1000's of arrows at. So for the minimal shots it will take and some 3$ rebar for a stand, 63$ is a good deal for me. It showed up yesterday. 2 day free shipping


sold out now, attempted to get dicks sporting goods to match but they wouldn't. I got to stay off this thread lol.


----------



## Fezzik

16' Ameristep Gunner stand down to 44 at Walmart. I bought a couple of these a year or so ago at a price of 25 ish and was very pleasantly surprised, For the price, I've been happy with them. We never left the seat cushions out on them, they appeared extremely cheap, but the stands themselves have held up fine


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameriste...24346064190736210099&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> 16' Ameristep Gunner stand down to 44 at Walmart. I bought a couple of these a year or so ago at a price of 25 ish and was very pleasantly surprised, For the price, I've been happy with them. We never left the seat cushions out on them, they appeared extremely cheap, but the stands themselves have held up fine
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameriste...24346064190736210099&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


also note we did use an extra ratchet strap on each one aside from what was in the box


----------



## sayurichick

any deals on third axis sights?


----------



## meatman

sayurichick said:


> any deals on third axis sights?


Any deals on 3rd axis single pin sights! With a single LED dot like the Apex Rover Pro??


----------



## HamSolo

Lancaster has deep discounts on some Halon models right now


----------



## Romero14

Has anyone else found the Moultrie 888i at Wal-Mart on sale for $75? I've searched everywhere


----------



## mightymite68

Yes. They were at mine in PA


----------



## Fezzik

Romero14 said:


> Has anyone else found the Moultrie 888i at Wal-Mart on sale for $75? I've searched everywhere


use this link
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
enter this number 51504114 and your zip code. There's a bunch local to me in North AL


----------



## meatman

HamSolo said:


> Lancaster has deep discounts on some Halon models right now


I dont see anything on their website. How much?


----------



## Romero14

Fezzik said:


> use this link
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
> enter this number 51504114 and your zip code. There's a bunch local to me in North AL


Thanks. I'm looking them now. May have to do a little driving to get some since my local walmart doesn't have any


----------



## nrlombar

Exodus is running a promo on their new camers the lift 2. Starting Thursday 6pm eastern with the promo 9fingers you get 25% off, only good for the first 50 cameras. Don't have any of these but have heard good things. 

https://exodusoutdoorgear.com/products/exodus-lift-ii-trail-camera


----------



## BGagner

Fezzik said:


> use this link
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
> enter this number 51504114 and your zip code. There's a bunch local to me in North AL


Awesome link. Good looking out. Got quite a few down here near me in Birmingham area


----------



## optimal_max

Walmart clearance sale items -

Swhacker 100gr 3-pack - $14 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swhacker-100-Grain-1-75-Cut-Broadheads-Set-of-3/37814357
Carbon Express Wolverine Crossbolts $1.94 each https://www.walmart.com/ip/Carbon-Express-Wolverine-22-Crossbolt/27441607
Hunter Specialties Sage Scent wafers $3.26 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sage-Scent-Wafers/37308125
WRC Synthetic Urine Gold $6.71 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildlife-Research-Center-Estrus-Gold-Synthetic/50179352
Lumenarrow 20" bolts 3-pack - $19.62 https://www.walmart.com/ip/LumenArrow-20-Carbon-Bolts-with-Flat-Nock-3-Pack/23703556
WRC Magnum Scrape Dripper + Synthetic hot scrape $5.98 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildlife...Dripper-4-fl-oz-Hot-Scrape-Synthetic/50179354

They clearanced a lot of stuff recently. Might be worth a look. If you see something good, please post.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have Cabela's coupons/codes they're not going to use and wouldn't mind PMing me? Thanks in advance if ya do


----------



## ngurb

anyone need a good target, a lot of rhinehart on camofire. just got an 18-1 and little field ball for 120 shipped.


----------



## Fezzik

20% off on shoes.com if you want some new lacross boots


----------



## Mizzou2011

Just got the Bushnell Trophy Cam HD Essential E2 Game Camera for $69.00 at Walmart. Bought 2 of them.


----------



## Fezzik

Mizzou2011 said:


> Just got the Bushnell Trophy Cam HD Essential E2 Game Camera for $69.00 at Walmart. Bought 2 of them.


Nice find. 75 is the cheapest I've seen I think

www.brickseek.com
Enter 49680186 and yourzip code to find them in stock


----------



## BeastModeHunter

ngurb said:


> anyone need a good target, a lot of rhinehart on camofire. just got an 18-1 and little field ball for 120 shipped.



I actually checked midway usa and they had the same target cheaper, even with shipping.


----------



## tyepsu

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Non-...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=rapid+rails

Rapid Rails are less than $70 at Cabelas. Same price for aluminum or steel. Also, if you are on their email blast, there is a coupon good for 10% in store on all items, including sale and clearance items. I got a set of the aluminum rapid rails for around $67 after tax. FYI, they may not be in stock at all stores. I went to the Wheeling, WV store and they didn't have them in the store, however they had them at the distribution center up the street. Paid for them in the store and picked them up at the distribution center.


----------



## sayurichick

any deals on third axis sights?


----------



## nockedup

any first lite sales running now?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

When do post season deals become preseason deals??!! Lol!


----------



## Boxerboxer

CBB said:


> When do post season deals become preseason deals??!! Lol!


You just hush and let the deals keep coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

tyepsu said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Non-...md?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=rapid+rails
> 
> Rapid Rails are less than $70 at Cabelas. Same price for aluminum or steel. Also, if you are on their email blast, there is a coupon good for 10% in store on all items, including sale and clearance items. I got a set of the aluminum rapid rails for around $67 after tax. FYI, they may not be in stock at all stores. I went to the Wheeling, WV store and they didn't have them in the store, however they had them at the distribution center up the street. Paid for them in the store and picked them up at the distribution center.


Man they want a fortune for shipping surcharges. Might do ship to store but the closest store is 40 min.


----------



## Fezzik

20% off on field and stream until midnight. Free shipping over 50

Best item I found was millennium m100u for 159 shipped


----------



## maximus4444

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

If you have one of the larger Alaknak tents, Cabela's just discounted the vestibule by 50%. Originally $290, down to $145. If you have the Alaknak, this is a great add-on. Lots of extra protected space. 

I bought 2!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Pelican 35 Qt Cooler 40% off $159

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pelican-...03030307723445701796&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Pelican 35 Qt Cooler 40% off $159
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pelican-...03030307723445701796&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


Fezziks on fire!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

July 26- August 5

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/s/weekly-ad

Trade in your old trail cams for $30 at Dicks. 

Makes the Bushnell E3 $69 

I traded a couple in last year, they don't need to be working


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> July 26- August 5
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/s/weekly-ad
> 
> Trade in your old trail cams for $30 at Dicks.
> 
> Makes the Bushnell E3 $69
> 
> I traded a couple in last year, they don't need to be working


FYI, read a review of the E3 yesterday and trailcampro.com liked the e2 a lot better

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Just scored a bushnell E2 for $35!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

kspseshooter said:


> Just scored a bushnell E2 for $35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holly Sheet! I'll buy it from u for $45 ;P


----------



## kspseshooter

And a 888i for $35!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

looks like i need to run to walmart, lol. great scores!


----------



## Dwill27rip

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Holly Sheet! I'll buy it from u for $45 ;P


There's 9 available within 20 miles of you... Might need you to pick me up a few.


----------



## kspseshooter

Dicks price matched!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

kspseshooter said:


> Dicks price matched!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Online or in store? Which ad did you show them? Price on Walmart website shows $100 out of stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwill27rip

kspseshooter said:


> Dicks price matched!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to show a receipt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Instore. Showed them my Walmart receipt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwill27rip

kspseshooter said:


> Instore. Showed them my Walmart receipt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gonna have to try that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardiac5

Can you post a photo of the receipt I called all my Walmarts and checked one by the house that said they were in stock and no one has them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Dicks will only price match if it's a local competitor
So your Dicks probly won't price match my Walmart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Shows theres a couple 888i's for $35 near me. Going to check if theyre still there tonight


----------



## erniepower

js4506 said:


> Shows theres a couple 888i's for $35 near me. Going to check if theyre still there tonight


How are you looking this up? I can't seem to get the website to work


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OK Cowboy

ngurb said:


> anyone need a good target, a lot of rhinehart on camofire. just got an 18-1 and little field ball for 120 shipped.


I found a blem 18-1 for half that somewhere online shipped. The paint job was peeling which is fine with me.


----------



## kspseshooter

Reviews ain't the best on the 888i, I left it there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

kspseshooter said:


> And a 888i for $35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine showed as 4 in-stock but of course none in the store. Have a few more I might check out on a road trip tomorrow.


----------



## ngurb

OK Cowboy said:


> I found a blem 18-1 for half that somewhere online shipped. The paint job was peeling which is fine with me.


looks like cabelas is now blowing them out too. ive wanted to try one for a while, and will say its a real nice target. Pulls super easy. the little field ball is perfect for a quick shot before heading to a stand.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

kspseshooter said:


> Reviews ain't the best on the 888i, I left it there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even with a 2 yr warranty? Child please


----------



## kspseshooter

BeastModeHunter said:


> Even with a 2 yr warranty? Child please


Not when I can get as many Bushnell E2s as I want for the same price. 
I haven't found a moultrie cam Worth much yet since they quit making the M80 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Showed up to find a guy with the last 6 in his cart along with 5 big light fixtures I guess he found on clearance. Slightly annoying knowing he's just flipping them instead of using them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

kfilament said:


> Mine showed as 4 in-stock but of course none in the store. Have a few more I might check out on a road trip tomorrow.


Same with mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rako

kspseshooter said:


> Just scored a bushnell E2 for $35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Literally just walked in the door with 4 of them. Payed an extra $4 each for the 2 year replacement warranty. Also picked up feeder solar panels for $5


----------



## hoytslanger87

I've driven all over middle Georgia buying the up the bushnells. Heck of a deal!!


----------



## bigredneck61088

I gotta run to walmart tomorrow, I think bushnell is the best camera out


----------



## baz77

Stopped by our local Wal-mart on the way home from work tonight they probably hade 30-40 cameras from 13$-35$ picked up about 10 for a buddy of mine.


----------



## Hoytdude90

baz77 said:


> Stopped by our local Wal-mart on the way home from work tonight they probably hade 30-40 cameras from 13$-35$ picked up about 10 for a buddy of mine.


Can I be a buddy of yours? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romero14

You guys are getting lucky on the cams. My local walmarts don't have any discounted at that price. I can't find the Moultrie 888i anywhere. Who wants to pick some up for me and I pay you for them? lol


----------



## Charman03

Romero14 said:


> You guys are getting lucky on the cams. My local walmarts don't have any discounted at that price. I can't find the Moultrie 888i anywhere. Who wants to pick some up for me and I pay you for them? lol


Going to check buddy, what you want?


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Anyone help me out to....nothing within 50 miles of me.....

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## js4506

Only had a stealth cam px12fx and some 8mp bushnell on clearance at the one I went to today so I left them


----------



## Charman03

I checked and found 2. Going now. Called and he put them back for me


----------



## Romero14

Thanks Charman03!! I'll take the Moultrie 888i if they have them or the Bushnell E2.


----------



## ParkerBow

One store is showing 4 Bushnell's we shall see


----------



## Romero14

Charman03 said:


> Going to check buddy, what you want?


I'll take some 888i's if they have them or E2. Thanks buddy!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

I would take some E2s if anyone has some to spare. My walmarts are sold out at the $35 price


----------



## Charman03

I got the last 2 E2s. They didn't have any moultrie. It's crazy a Walmart I drove by to get to this one didn't have them marked down


----------



## Charman03




----------



## Charman03

There's a dicks across the street, maybe they will price match


----------



## Romero14

Charman03 said:


> There's a dicks across the street, maybe they will price match


Keep us posted Charman03


----------



## kspseshooter

I better not see and E2s for sale on the sight for $75 in the near future. You will be called out. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwill27rip

kspseshooter said:


> I better not see and E2s for sale on the sight for $75 in the near future. You will be called out. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There has already been a huge wave for sale for over $100. I've thought about calling them out, but have decided against it thus far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

A few moultries showing available in a few Walmarts, just no time to go right now. Tried calling but nobody in sporting goods would pickup


----------



## hokiehunter373

Charman03 said:


> There's a dicks across the street, maybe they will price match


I talked to someone at Dicks that said they'd price match if you show proof of the price. So they should if you show them your receipt


----------



## Kris87

Walmart near me showed 6 on that SKU checker, but they had zero when I went by. I would call, and have someone verify the actual camera is there.


----------



## Charman03

Brick search was spot on for me. Showed 2, bought the 2, showed out of stock within about 15 minutes


----------



## js4506

kspseshooter said:


> I better not see and E2s for sale on the sight for $75 in the near future. You will be called out. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already seen 3 for sale lol. The cheaper 8mp bushnell onesthat I saw at a Walmart this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

What is the sku number for camera? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwill27rip

Store manager at Dicks turned the price match down. After a healthy discussion, he gave me a gift card but no price match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romero14

Rev44 said:


> What is the sku number for camera?
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Bushnell E2 sku - 49680186
> Moultrie 888i sku - 51504114


----------



## Rev44

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

twyatt said:


> No store within an hour of me had them marked any lower than $69. I got more than I should have and might part with a few at some point, but I sure as heck couldn't find any at $35, and I spent the day trying. Brickseek even showed several around me for $35, but when I got to the store there were zero. $69 + tax is the best I could find.


theoretically speaking, if you return any of the E2 to a walmart location that has them listed at the $35 price, they become part of that stores inventory and will ring up at $35 when that store sells them. It worked for a while for tell the CS rep that you wanted to change the credit card you used therefor allowing you to return and repurchase. Many of the CS reps caught on to the price difference and got the managers involved so they usually wont sell them back to you. But that does mean the next person that comes in there to buy them would actually get the $35 price.


----------



## js4506

Brickseek is showing in stock for many stores around me for the m-888i's but none are there when I go in store


----------



## kspseshooter

Wife is picking me up 3 more today!! Do I need them?? For that price YEP!! [emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Would it be OK if we kill the camera chatter or take it to another thread? I keep getting notifications every 10 minutes even though no new deals are actually being posted. Won't kill me to get more, just a suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Anyone that picked up a bunch want to part with one or two of them pm me. I have none within 100 miles

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

40-60% off select camping/outdoor items at midway

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...y-_-hotbuy-_-alps_browning_camping-_-20170727


----------



## rlsbowhunt

Had my wife pick up cameras from Walmart's today. Host a Bushnell e2 for 30, 2 primos proof 02 30$ and 2 m888 moultries for 36$


----------



## callaway71

Romero14 said:


> You guys are getting lucky on the cams. My local walmarts don't have any discounted at that price. I can't find the Moultrie 888i anywhere. Who wants to pick some up for me and I pay you for them? lol


I picked up four E2s in Clarksville for $35. Last ones in the area. I checked Dickson yesterday.


----------



## rlsbowhunt

Dwill27rip said:


> Store manager at Dicks turned the price match down. After a healthy discussion, he gave me a gift card but no price match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did he tell you why ?


----------



## Dwill27rip

rlsbowhunt said:


> Did he tell you why ?


It was below cost and "something was wrong".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Any rhinehart blem deals?


----------



## 17ghk

Found the bushnell for $30 and the primos for $13


----------



## brodgersdc

Headed to dicks now. manager said he would price match. Can someone post receipt pic.thanks


----------



## brodgersdc

E2 camera that is


----------



## brodgersdc

Manager only allowed me to get 1 at matched price. Said their cost is 50. Thanks for posting camera pic with price, that sealed the deal.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Just going to hit the Dicks trade in deal....I can't find anything at Wal Mart that hasn't already been pillaged.


----------



## Rev44

Charman03 said:


> Any rhinehart blem deals?


Hunt of the day website has the booner buck blemished

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

How are y all checking to see if a wal Mart close by has these cameras for 35?


----------



## herd1

Call them

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Browtine22

Thanks for the heads up on the Walmart deals. Primos Truth 03 Blackout for $30. Decent cam for a great price ! I picked up 3.


----------



## tbsportsman

fountain said:


> How are y all checking to see if a wal Mart close by has these cameras for 35?


Brickseek.com, results are hit or miss

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

tbsportsman said:


> Brickseek.com, results are hit or miss
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I would call. It showed me false results and said one store had 6 in stock. I was there 10 min later, none....


----------



## MissouriBowtech

brodgersdc said:


> Manager only allowed me to get 1 at matched price. Said their cost is 50. Thanks for posting camera pic with price, that sealed the deal.


I've already got the local Dick's on the hook for $35, my question is can you get it for $5 with a trade in...?


----------



## kspseshooter

Kris87 said:


> I would call. It showed me false results and said one store had 6 in stock. I was there 10 min later, none....


A lot can disappear in 10 min!![emoji12] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kchapman

kspseshooter said:


> Wife is picking me up 3 more today!! Do I need them?? For that price YEP!! [emoji482]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which cams did your wife pick up for you? M-888i?


----------



## Dwill27rip

MissouriBowtech said:


> I've already got the local Dick's on the hook for $35, my question is can you get it for $5 with a trade in...?


I asked. Trade ins can only be applied to the '17 cams.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

kchapman said:


> Which cams did your wife pick up for you? M-888i?


E2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

Not to keep pounding the camera subject, but check out your local Walmart even if there are no cameras on brickseek I checked out my local Walmart even though it said it had none in stock but they had Bushnell essential 1s for $30 and a bunch of other miscellaneous cameras as well, and none were with the other trail cams, they were in random spots, like with the rifle scopes

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgersdc

Pic is a response from one of my buddies after i relayed the deal. All together we got 20 cameras, 8 "from" dicks, 12 walmart. 2.5k of cameras for 600 maybe. thanks to the op! Winning


----------



## Clink

If anyone is willing to pick up and extra and ship to me I'll paypal you the money!


----------



## brodgersdc

Here is pic of receipt for bushnell e2 camera purchased yesterday from walmart. Use this receipt and pic of camera on sale from above and dicks will price match. Did so for me today multiple times. Good luck. Also pic of dicks price match so manager doesn't feel alone. Lol, it works.


----------



## brodgersdc

....


----------



## fountain

So, you're saying dicks does price matching? Should I go in, I just show them the pic with that receipt and a pic of camera on sale and they "should" match it?


----------



## kda082

Rogers Sporting has the Rinehart Woodland Buck for $119 and free shipping. This is the blemished model.


----------



## Asells

Midway has hawk ranger traction sticks for $40. Bowhunter supply store has rage hypodermics 30% off with coupon.


----------



## Fezzik

kda082 said:


> Rogers Sporting has the Rinehart Woodland Buck for $119 and free shipping. This is the blemished model.


It's a great target, been very happy wth mine. I bought a blemished one and the only thing wrong with it was a baseball sized bubble on the back leg, no functional issues at all


----------



## kchapman

Dick's price match did not work for me in Salina, KS. Took in the photos posted from this thread but the manager gave me the run-a-round and refused to match. He questioned why I was at Dick's requesting them to drop their price by nearly $100 if I could just run to Walmart and pick them up for $35. Also claimed they didn't match items that were on clearance and since they (Dicks) didn't have any E2's on the shelf, they don't match items that have to be special ordered. I showed him the posted receipt from *brodgersdc* but he just wanted to argue. Guess he'd rather I spend my money elsewhere than his Dick's store.


----------



## Dwill27rip

kchapman said:


> Dick's price match did not work for me in Salina, KS. Took in the photos posted from this thread but the manager gave me the run-a-round and refused to match. He questioned why I was at Dick's requesting them to drop their price by nearly $100 if I could just run to Walmart and pick them up for $35. Also claimed they didn't match items that were on clearance and since they (Dicks) didn't have any E2's on the shelf, they don't match items that have to be special ordered. I showed him the posted receipt from *brodgersdc* but he just wanted to argue. Guess he'd rather I spend my money elsewhere than his Dick's store.


Same with both in Wichita. I know for a fact all the managers called each other - even the one in Lawrence that was price matching. It's like the difference is price comes out of their pockets. Not real good customer service 'round these parts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Dwill27rip said:


> Same with both in Wichita. I know for a fact all the managers called each other - even the one in Lawrence that was price matching. It's like the difference is price comes out of their pockets. Not real good customer service 'round these parts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It probably does come out of their pockets. They likely bonus based on their store's profitability. It is also likely important to them that Dick's doesn't go out of business like Gander Mountain. I'm sure it says in the fine print somewhere that matching doesn't apply to clearance pricing. I don't think it's fair to be upset at a store for not wanting to lose money. Can't blame you for trying though. My .02

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

Been looking into buying a kodiak canvas tent. What route would y'all go. Been doing some searching. I want the 8 person 10x14. Vx model. It's $650. Cabelas sells it. I have seen the Cabela's gift cards in eBay. Anyone ever used them. Is there a time frame on it.


----------



## PA_ENGR

How can they sell you what they don't have, lol!?!?
&#55358;&#56609;


----------



## cadena24

Barlow96 said:


> Been looking into buying a kodiak canvas tent. What route would y'all go. Been doing some searching. I want the 8 person 10x14. Vx model. It's $650. Cabelas sells it. I have seen the Cabela's gift cards in eBay. Anyone ever used them. Is there a time frame on it.


I did I think the SVG gift cards and it worked well for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

cadena24 said:


> i did i think the svg gift cards and it worked well for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk




svg?


----------



## tbsportsman

Barlow96 said:


> Been looking into buying a kodiak canvas tent. What route would y'all go. Been doing some searching. I want the 8 person 10x14. Vx model. It's $650. Cabelas sells it. I have seen the Cabela's gift cards in eBay. Anyone ever used them. Is there a time frame on it.


They are good. Check the feedback. They rotate the prices and $82 or $80 are the best. I think there is a limit to how many you can buy. I used to list them on my site whenever they came up, but eBay quit paying commission on them

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadena24

Barlow96 said:


> svg?


That's the seller like svg gift cards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadena24

Barlow96 said:


> svg?


I'm sorry the seller I had was svmgiftcards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

I am also getting a sleeping bag and a good cot from them in the couple of weeks. So I will be looking for these gift cards daily. And I will be buying them up when I can get them for $80 for $100


----------



## Barlow96

cadena24 said:


> I'm sorry the seller I had was svmgiftcards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Will find him.


----------



## brodgersdc

fountain said:


> So, you're saying dicks does price matching? Should I go in, I just show them the pic with that receipt and a pic of camera on sale and they "should" match it?


So a bunch of my buddies have got the run around from dicks managers as well, but just as many have had them price match and walked out with multiple E2s in hand. This issue for some is whether or not the store has inventory. One manager today made sure she took pics of my receipt to "send to corporate" or to cover her butt but ultimately she matched them. Have you seen the new decals that they plastered across their entrances? They price match their competitors, well maybe not for long, but appear to be proud of it. Went to another Dicks and the manager let me order them through their system after a clerk informed me wrong of their inventory (was supposed to have a ton there and didnt have any). He didnt hesitate at all to a price match, barely looked at the receipt and then allowed me to order 10. Receipt has the sku number on it which matches the sku from dicks. I was also very up front about my purchase at walmart, that it was the last one there on clearance but how can they not price match when you have a receipt showing it for 35 from yesterday and their entrance specifically states that they do indeed price match. dunno good luck, posted my stuff to help others out.


----------



## Jackle1886

You guys are lucky. Checked my local Walmarts and nothing is clearanced. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgersdc

Jackle1886 said:


> You guys are lucky. Checked my local Walmarts and nothing is clearanced.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Or even better yet they aren't marked down yet so u have inventory available. All bushnell essential 1 ($30) and essential 2 ($35) are on clearance in walmart right now. Price check em. My friend in baton rouge la cleaned house as the cameras weren't marker down to clearance prices yet, until he had them ring them up. Boom, 10 cameras for 300 or so.


----------



## PArcher

kchapman said:


> Dick's price match did not work for me in Salina, KS. Took in the photos posted from this thread but the manager gave me the run-a-round and refused to match. He questioned why I was at Dick's requesting them to drop their price by nearly $100 if I could just run to Walmart and pick them up for $35. Also claimed they didn't match items that were on clearance and since they (Dicks) didn't have any E2's on the shelf, they don't match items that have to be special ordered. I showed him the posted receipt from *brodgersdc* but he just wanted to argue. Guess he'd rather I spend my money elsewhere than his Dick's store.


Yes i am sure he would rather not lose about $75 on your purchase...


----------



## BGagner

Keep checking your Walmart stock. I stopped by last week, but didn't see any 888i in the store. They had one today and it's marked $74. Rings up $35 though. Gentleman here said that most of cams that come in on new shipments before September will be put on the shelves at the clearance price because of how they're system works. Figured I'd let you guys know in case they were out when you checked the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Very nice.

Does anyone have any Cabelas coupons they could spare? Thanks guys.


----------



## rhs341




----------



## optimal_max

Checked my local Walmart for cams. Brickseek showed 4 in stock, but they had none.


----------



## kspseshooter

BGagner said:


> Keep checking your Walmart stock. I stopped by last week, but didn't see any 888i in the store. They had one today and it's marked $74. Rings up $35 though. Gentleman here said that most of cams that come in on new shipments before September will be put on the shelves at the clearance price because of how they're system works. Figured I'd let you guys know in case they were out when you checked the first time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call. Got an 888i that was marked $149, tabs up $35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

gonna keep checking walmarts here i guess. no luck a few days ago at my close one. 

And wow, seems like a good deal on those pants/jacket...


----------



## Missed Mallards

Nothing at any Walmart near me. 

Love this thread though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Browtine22

If any of you guys are near Germantown, Md. The Walmart shows Primos Truth 03 for $30 and Bushnell Trophy 10MP in stock for $30.00.


----------



## meatman

Browtine22 said:


> If any of you guys are near Germantown, Md. The Walmart shows Primos Truth 03 for $30 and Bushnell Trophy 10MP in stock for $30.00.


Can these cameras be hung high up (like maybe using your tree stand to mount them), or must they be mounted close to the ground?


----------



## Browtine22

meatman said:


> Can these cameras be hung high up (like maybe using your tree stand to mount them), or must they be mounted close to the ground?


I have been running a few of the Primos. They have a decent range. I don't seen any reason you couldn't hang them high.


----------



## meatman

Browtine22 said:


> I have been running a few of the Primos. They have a decent range. I don't seen any reason you couldn't hang them high.


Less chance of them getting stolen when up high correct?


----------



## 25ft-up

The higher it is, the more it is angled down, and the less field of view you will have. They will have to be closer to the tree to trigger it


----------



## dra710

Dicks had 60$ Timberline hangons on flash sale today... Great stand for the $$


----------



## dra710

Here's the link for the 60$ timberline hangon and $40 20ft sticks .

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/f/treestands-flash-sale-feb-2-2017


----------



## cschwanz

Ugh, i saw that earlier today and managed to not buy it. Not so lucky this evening, lol. 

I love this thread but my wife is going to hate it if she ever finds out about it hahahaha.


----------



## ggrue

I really didn't look at it much, but Scentblocker is having a sale on select products.


----------



## E.J.

Looks like shipping is added to stands from dicks. Field and stream website has same proceed with free shipping. Only until maybe midnight.


----------



## rlsbowhunt

Field and stream and dicks has primos proof 1 gen to marked down to 50$ this is a great deal for these cams imo. I have several I used and am happy with them, just bought 6 more


----------



## cschwanz

Shipping was extra but luckily I have a Dicks a few minutes from my house so i picked the "ship to store" method so it was free. got the email this morning they are ready to pick up.


----------



## Jamesb91891

Nockturnal nocks are $14.99 for a 3 pack on the Cabela's website for anyone interested in them.


----------



## fountain

rlsbowhunt said:


> Field and stream and dicks has primos proof 1 gen to marked down to 50$ this is a great deal for these cams imo. I have several I used and am happy with them, just bought 6 more


Is this online? I went to dicks today and the proof gen 1 was $79.99 and not part of the trade in


----------



## rlsbowhunt

Online

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...era-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


----------



## rcrfc

Big THANK YOU to the OP of the Moultrie deal. 
Found 2 M-888i for $35 each so far in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rhs341

I have a $20 off $150 @ Cabela's if anyone wants it....pm me if interested....


----------



## 2Rsquared

Picked up 2 Bushnell E2's. Showed the Dick's store manager the pic posted on here earlier. Easy peasy...no questions asked. 

I had to drive 1/2 hour to find them in stock, felt it was worth it though. 

The Dick's in Plymouth Meeting, PA has about 10 more in stock if any SE PA folks are interested. 

Thanks for sharing this great deal and the pic of the cam and receipt. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> I have a $20 off $150 @ Cabela's if anyone wants it....pm me if interested....


Claimed


----------



## Bones816

ggrue said:


> I really didn't look at it much, but Scentblocker is having a sale on select products.


Limited amount of stuff but I bought 2 pair of gloves and a $300 reversible heavy jacket for $107. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

2Rsquared said:


> Picked up 2 Bushnell E2's. Showed the Dick's store manager the pic posted on here earlier. Easy peasy...no questions asked.
> 
> I had to drive 1/2 hour to find them in stock, felt it was worth it though.
> 
> The Dick's in Plymouth Meeting, PA has about 10 more in stock if any SE PA folks are interested.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this great deal and the pic of the cam and receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great! So you just showed them the picture of the receipt that was posted on here?


----------



## Hoytbowman1

I couldn't believe it until they actually arrived to my door, but I ordered a dozen FMJ 5mm 400 shafts from Amazon for $74. Put that with $20 worth of earned points and I got them for $54 + free shipping. Now that is a deal!

I had them saved in my favorites for $127 from Mikes Bow Shop and couldn't make up my mind, then I went back a couple days later and it had them from another supplier for the $74. That supplier isn't even listed anymore...lol...


----------



## 2Rsquared

live2dream said:


> That's great! So you just showed them the picture of the receipt that was posted on here?


I just showed them the picture of the trail cam with the $35 price tag below it. I didn't have to show them a picture of the receipt. It went very smoothly, much smoother than I was anticipating. 

I hope your transaction goes as good as mine. Best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/302191886208

Rogers sporting goods on eBay has the millinium m100u for $155.00

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Here it is









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Any good deals on rubber boots. Looking at the lacrosse.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-aa-batteries-60-pack-white-blue/4971901.p?skuId=4971901

Found a good deal here on batteries too









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigasports

Just scored 2 price matched e2's at Dicks in Franklin TN. They had 3 total but would only give me 2. They were very polite even though I could tell the mgr didn't wanna do it. The pics of the cam at Walmart and the receipts on this thread sealed the deal.


----------



## Blinginpse1

I'd hate to know I was out knocking this hard for bargains this way taking away from stores and likely employees bonuses. Running a sale is 1 thing but doing what some are is a bit extreme just to get a couple ****ty cameras.


----------



## andyfier

Blinginpse1 said:


> I'd hate to know I was out knocking this hard for bargains this way taking away from stores and likely employees bonuses. Running a sale is 1 thing but doing what some are is a bit extreme just to get a couple ****ty cameras.


And then seeing them in the classifieds for double the money with the line "bought to many" 
That's really low. Good deal thread is to help people out, not turn a profit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

andyfier said:


> And then seeing them in the classifieds for double the money with the line "bought to many"
> That's really low. Good deal thread is to help people out, not turn a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I wasn't even gonna bring that up but glad u did. Glad I'm not the only 1 here who thinks these people are being a greedy and or shallow per say


----------



## ShaneC

Blinginpse1 said:


> I wasn't even gonna bring that up but glad u did. Glad I'm not the only 1 here who thinks these people are being a greedy and or shallow per say


AMEN!!!!!! It sure seems to have gotten out of hand.


----------



## andyfier

ShaneC said:


> AMEN!!!!!! It sure seems to have gotten out of hand.


I knew i wasn't alone. 
Yeah, I bought two from wally world. They are gunna be hanging in a tree by Friday! I didn't realize the classified were filthy with them until this morning when I was looking for a deal on some vortex binos. I was so disgusted I stopped looking at the classifieds

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



andyfier said:


> And then seeing them in the classifieds for double the money with the line "bought to many"
> That's really low. Good deal thread is to help people out, not turn a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I agree %100. Anyone that post them for sale here making a profit is pretty lowlife. 
I was the first here to have Dicks price match but I didn't post my receipt. 
Using a picture of a receipt could be considered borderline fraud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

I got the Wally deal, wasn't going to try dicks price match. Guys buying them all up and trying to flip for profit is a bit selfish.


----------



## rfeather

I felt that way about the mispriced arrows last year at Walmart. Everyone knew it was not the correct price. But sime n people demanded they sell them for that price and in turn put them on the classifieds.
My understanding is that several walmart employees wound up reprimanded or lost their jobs due to honoring the online price. SMH

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

rfeather said:


> I felt that way about the mispriced arrows last year at Walmart. Everyone knew it was not the correct price. But sime n people demanded they sell them for that price and in turn put them on the classifieds.
> My understanding is that several walmart employees wound up reprimanded or lost their jobs due to honoring the online price. SMH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


It wasn't the customers job at stake so who cares right. I mean if they wasn't getting those arrows for so cheap they wouldn't be hunting that fall but their phone payment is made religiously bet your ass


----------



## meatman

rfeather said:


> I felt that way about the mispriced arrows last year at Walmart. Everyone knew it was not the correct price. But sime n people demanded they sell them for that price and in turn put them on the classifieds.
> My understanding is that several walmart employees wound up reprimanded or lost their jobs due to honoring the online price. SMH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


Oh no what deal did I miss?????


----------



## ASeriousHunter

My 2 walmarts only have game cameras at regular price.


----------



## rangerdanger

Checked my local Walmart today, had one E2 left and box had been taped up and said "as is missing bungees". I thought not a big deal cause I'll use a cable lock anyways. Sales associate said I could open it and look through it. Here's what I found inside. The camera, warranty info, instructions for a stealth cam and wild game. Along with 8 batteries and an 8 gb card! I'm thinking an employee that didn't know better put all that other stuff in there, thinking it belonged.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker (www.robinsonoutdoors.com) is having a "garage sale" on some items. '

Highlights include 

Lightweight pant - $10.50 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/6-pocket-pant.html
Trinity gloves - $8.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/trinity-gloves-with-text-touch-fingers.html
Airbrake Vest (w/merino wool insulation) $29.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/apex-airbrake-vest.html
Cap/facemask w/Trinity $11.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/cap-and-facemask-with-trinity.html


----------



## BeastModeHunter

I went and picked up a few trail cams for $35 . However, these are for me and not for sale. You really have to be a slimy POS to try to flip them on the classifieds...

I really appreciate the OP who posted this deal, but Im sorry to hear some dirtbags are trying to make a profit on it. That's low...


----------



## nockedup

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker (www.robinsonoutdoors.com) is having a "garage sale" on some items. '
> 
> Highlights include
> 
> Lightweight pant - $10.50 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/6-pocket-pant.html
> Trinity gloves - $8.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/trinity-gloves-with-text-touch-fingers.html
> Airbrake Vest (w/merino wool insulation) $29.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/apex-airbrake-vest.html
> Cap/facemask w/Trinity $11.99 https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/cap-and-facemask-with-trinity.html


Thank you. 
Picked up a youth set of camo for under $40.


----------



## optimal_max

BeastModeHunter said:


> I went and picked up a few trail cams for $35 . However, these are for me and not for sale. You really have to be a slimy POS to try to flip them on the classifieds...
> 
> I really appreciate the OP who posted this deal, but Im sorry to hear some dirtbags are trying to make a profit on it. That's low...


You do understand the concept behind capitalism right? Buy things cheap and sell them to make a profit. Do you consider Amazon or Cabelas to be a slimy POS? 

No one is forcing someone else to buy it at the asking price, and they may actually be getting a good deal compared to retail. 

I didn't buy any of these cameras, but I have definitely bought things cheap and resold them. That's how I fund my archery addiction.

If I would have bought some of those cameras, they'd be up on eBay or Craigslist so I could afford some new arrows.


----------



## TheTracker

Charman03 said:


> I got the Wally deal, wasn't going to try dicks price match. Guys buying them all up and trying to flip for profit is a bit selfish.


You've never sold anything for a profit??

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

optimal_max said:


> You do understand the concept behind capitalism right? Buy things cheap and sell them to make a profit. Do you consider Amazon or Cabelas to be a slimy POS?
> 
> No one is forcing someone else to buy it at the asking price, and they may actually be getting a good deal compared to retail.
> 
> I didn't buy any of these cameras, but I have definitely bought things cheap and resold them. That's how I fund my archery addiction.
> 
> If I would have bought some of those cameras, they'd be up on eBay or Craigslist so I could afford some new arrows.



If you feel the need to make an extra $40 by doing something like that, you are really hurting bud. Why not do something that helps someone else?? Like buy one for $35 and sell it to a guy on here for $40, which takes care of your shipping and you did a good deed since you were buying one for yourself anyway. Some people only see ways to make a buck off of other ppl, while others see ways to help others. 

It's like if a kid wants to shoot his first deer on my land. I tell him he is more than welcome bc this will mean more to him than anything I shoot ever would. Plus we need more young hunters supporting what we love. HOWEVER, some people would tell that same kid to go to public land or tell him it'd cost him $2000 if he wants to lease my farm for a week. It's just differences in our states of mind I guess. 

I know this would probably never occur to you, but some of us aren't so hard pressed to make $40 on something like this.... If I wanted to make a quick $40 bucks, I would split some firewood and sell it to someone...WORK to earn it! Or mow someone's grass, etc


----------



## tbsportsman

Let's change the subject please. I'm having a hard time biting my tongue. I can't make a profit off this thread if it's just talking about Walmart cameras [emoji23]

For those that still need cameras, you can get the Primos Proof Cam Gen 2 12mp on Amazon for $49.99. Only 6 left at that price.

Primos 12MP Low Glow Proof Cam https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P5G6T8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_VYgJzb9185ECC

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Back to our regularly scheduled programming. Camofire has some decent deals on tenzing packs right now. 

https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=H...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+08102017


----------



## hokiehunter373

Gold Tip XT Hunter shafts. A dozen for $55 https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/gold-tip-xt-hunter-shafts-1-dozen/


----------



## Krazo

Nothing wrong with buying low & selling high. Everyone has a right to try & make money how they see fit, within the law, be it cutting firewood or selling merchandise for more than you paid for it.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Krazo said:


> Nothing wrong with buying low & selling high. Everyone has a right to try & make money how they see fit, within the law, be it cutting firewood or selling merchandise for more than you paid for it.


I think what everyone is saying that this particular thread was started to help fellow hunters find some bargains. How would you feel if you saw a deal posted on here and went to the store and the guy in line before you bought 20 cameras or stands for the sole purpose of reselling while you wanted one or two?
Again nothing wrong if you were the one who found the deal but to use information someone provided in good faith to make profit doesn't seem like the right thing to do.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Guys time to move on. Keep this thread going with deals! I really like it.

I normally dont get involved in forum cattiness. Life is too short. But I know whats right here. If someone wants to buy these cameras and post them in the classifieds to make a profit, while at the same time helping someone else out in another part of the country that did not have access to the cameras, even if they have to pay a bit more, then thats great.

But like Fulldraw said, if you hogged all the cameras from the guy standing in line behind you, then that's just shtty. People wont post in this thread if others are hogging and flipping. And that defeats the purpose of this thread/a community! 

So instead of flipping next time for personal gain, rather just offer to buy some for someone else at whatever price you agree on to cover shipping/your time.


----------



## Krazo

I understand what your saying & what the purpose of this thread is, well I'm guessing not everyone sees it in the same light. There are some good deals here & some deals that aren't all that great imo. But like life you win some/lose some. Can get em all. Sure I wouldn't be happy if I missed a deal I really wanted but no one is entitled or guaranteed a bargain or a great price. Sure we all want the lowest/best price every time but don't harp on someone else for taking advantage of an opportunity. Maybe that's where we see things differently. Just because someone beat another to the punch line doesn't make him a bad person, or if they try capitalize on the opportunity. Heck get back out there & find another opportunity. They're all over. Even if that means buying one for yourself or 20 to buy & resell.


----------



## meatman

Krazo said:


> I understand what your saying & what the purpose of this thread is, well I'm guessing not everyone sees it in the same light. There are some good deals here & some deals that aren't all that great imo. But like life you win some/lose some. Can get em all. Sure I wouldn't be happy if I missed a deal I really wanted but no one is entitled or guaranteed a bargain or a great price. Sure we all want the lowest/best price every time but don't harp on someone else for taking advantage of an opportunity. Maybe that's where we see things differently. Just because someone beat another to the punch line doesn't make him a bad person, or if they try capitalize on the opportunity. Heck get back out there & find another opportunity. They're all over. Even if that means buying one for yourself or 20 to buy & resell.


But if it's every man for himself, then why post a deal at all? Next time OP will just buy them all up and flip there here without even mentioning the deal. That really sucks. Kind of defeats the purpose of the community. I would rather have people sharing.


----------



## optimal_max

meatman said:


> But if it's every man for himself, then why post a deal at all? Next time OP will just buy them all up and flip there here without even mentioning the deal. That really sucks. Kind of defeats the purpose of the community. I would rather have people sharing.


But that isn't what's happening. Most deals aren't THAT good that you can flip it and make a lot of profit, and many deals (like the Walmart deal) are only at local stores, so nobody is buying them all up. 

On with the deals.


----------



## Blinginpse1

My issue is people going store to store just trying to make them price match like Walmart to dicks. That's playing the system IMO. If Walmart is out then let them be out instead being a cheap skate for a stupid piece of crap 40$ cam going to a totally different chain making them
Price match with another persons receipt states away from you.


----------



## optimal_max

BeastModeHunter said:


> If you feel the need to make an extra $40 by doing something like that, you are really hurting bud. Why not do something that helps someone else?? Like buy one for $35 and sell it to a guy on here for $40, which takes care of your shipping and you did a good deed since you were buying one for yourself anyway. Some people only see ways to make a buck off of other ppl, while others see ways to help others.
> 
> It's like if a kid wants to shoot his first deer on my land. I tell him he is more than welcome bc this will mean more to him than anything I shoot ever would. Plus we need more young hunters supporting what we love. HOWEVER, some people would tell that same kid to go to public land or tell him it'd cost him $2000 if he wants to lease my farm for a week. It's just differences in our states of mind I guess.
> 
> I know this would probably never occur to you, but some of us aren't so hard pressed to make $40 on something like this.... If I wanted to make a quick $40 bucks, I would split some firewood and sell it to someone...WORK to earn it! Or mow someone's grass, etc


So how do you feel about businesses that do this? Like I mentioned, Amazon or Cabelas? Or maybe local mom & pop stores? They buy things low and sell higher. They COULD buy low and sell low, you know, to do good deeds, but they will be broke soon.

I used to buy parkas at a local store for $100, and sell them overseas for $300 and I made about $10,000 in one year from doing that. But I guess that was wrong. I should have just been nice and gave them away.

I flip things all of the time to, like I said, support my archery addiction. My regular salary pays things like food, electricity, mortgage. 

Don't fall when you step down off that pedestal when you are done judging others.

BTW, check my archerytalk feedback and check how many people were unhappy with something I sold them....

One more thing, I have posted probably 50-60 deals for other people (more if you count the old thread) out of willingness to share and help others. *How many have you posted?*

Now can we stop the judgmental crap and get back to posting some deals.


----------



## optimal_max

8oz of Synthetic Golden Estrus. $6.72 + mail in rebate for $5 = *$1.72*

You can get 2 rebates per address.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildlife-Research-Center-Estrus-Gold-Synthetic/50179352


----------



## andyfier

optimal_max said:


> So how do you feel about businesses that do this? Like I mentioned, Amazon or Cabelas? Or maybe local mom & pop stores? They buy things low and sell higher. They COULD buy low and sell low, you know, to do good deeds, but they will be broke soon.
> 
> I used to buy parkas at a local store for $100, and sell them overseas for $300 and I made about $10,000 in one year from doing that. But I guess that was wrong. I should have just been nice and gave them away.
> 
> I flip things all of the time to, like I said, support my archery addiction. My regular salary pays things like food, electricity, mortgage.
> 
> Don't fall when you step down off that pedestal when you are done judging others.
> 
> BTW, check my archerytalk feedback and check how many people were unhappy with something I sold them....
> 
> One more thing, I have posted probably 50-60 deals for other people (more if you count the old thread) out of willingness to share and help others. *How many have you posted?*
> 
> Now can we stop the judgmental crap and get back to posting some deals.


They pay taxes 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

hokiehunter373 said:


> Gold Tip XT Hunter shafts. A dozen for $55 https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/gold-tip-xt-hunter-shafts-1-dozen/


I need these. Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

It would really be awesome if this thread got back to normal but maybe it's too far gone at this point.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

optimal_max said:


> 8oz of Synthetic Golden Estrus. $6.72 + mail in rebate for $5 = *$1.72*
> 
> You can get 2 rebates per address.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildlife-Research-Center-Estrus-Gold-Synthetic/50179352


That's some cheap fake pee right there. Where did you find the rebate?...the Wildlife Research website?

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

2Rsquared said:


> That's some cheap fake pee right there. Where did you find the rebate?...the Wildlife Research website?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in the packaging. You're welcome. :thumbs_up


----------



## optimal_max

2backstraps said:


> It would really be awesome if this thread got back to normal but maybe it's too far gone at this point.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


We'll get there. Lots of good deals out there just waiting to be found.


----------



## ggrue

optimal_max said:


> We'll get there. Lots of good deals out there just waiting to be found.


That's as cheap as P*ss.


----------



## hokiehunter373

2Rsquared said:


> I need these. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to help


----------



## andyfier

If anyone shops at "the clymb" here's a code for 20 off of 75 order. 
FIRSTTIMER


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brodgersdc

I just cant hold it in any longer....
So its ok for Dicks to offer price matching so long as no one asks them to price match something??? Or, perhaps only if we get your approval first? Then would it be ok? Managers I dealt with were happy to help although they did raise their eyebrows when I told them the price they were matching. Fraud? You've got to be kidding. How else would you verify the actual purchase price? Fraud would be me making a counterfeit receipt then price matching. Ive scored a number of cameras and have in turn GIVEN away a bunch to friends that I hunt with and other land owners and family. So what if someone wants to sell some to cover costs, who is making anyone purchase them? Im all in for good ethics but the scrutiny here with regards to the cameras is just plain ******ed. My favorite line was "I was the first one....." Hilarious!


----------



## Boxerboxer

andyfier said:


> If anyone shops at "the clymb" here's a code for 20 off of 75 order.
> FIRSTTIMER
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


As the code implies, this is for anyone placing an order for the first time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

LL Bean has Muck Woody Max boots on sale for $119. That's a steal. 
https://m.llbean.com/product.html?s...HyzdUCFdYINwoduxAD_w&SS=A&llbdrd=&csp=a#92005


----------



## Tider37

pbuck said:


> LL Bean has Muck Woody Max boots on sale for $119. That's a steal.
> https://m.llbean.com/product.html?s...HyzdUCFdYINwoduxAD_w&SS=A&llbdrd=&csp=a#92005


Amazon has them for same price and few dollars less also for most sizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Tider37 said:


> Amazon has them for same price and few dollars less also for most sizes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, there's two deals! 

Thanks. I ordered a pr from LLB.


----------



## Tider37

Good price on mucks. Only boots I use . Feet stay nice and toasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14

Do you guys usually get a size larger when buying the muck boots for hunting?


----------



## Fezzik

Disco14 said:


> Do you guys usually get a size larger when buying the muck boots for hunting?


I don't, I find the extra room even with thick socks allows my feet to slide around too much and cause blisters


----------



## pbuck

Fezzik said:


> I don't, I find the extra room even with thick socks allows my feet to slide around too much and cause blisters


Me too.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Disco14 said:


> Do you guys usually get a size larger when buying the muck boots for hunting?


With Lacrosse I get one size up. Mucks you will be ok without going up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzz

So what is the procedure for this Dicks trail cam situation and how long would one be able to do this?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

ozzz said:


> So what is the procedure for this Dicks trail cam situation and how long would one be able to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


The trade in is over. The price match is something that's in place for the foreseeable future


----------



## ozzz

hokiehunter373 said:


> The trade in is over. The price match is something that's in place for the foreseeable future


Right but how long can I use this Walmart receipt on here to get the E2 for 35?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

ozzz said:


> Right but how long can I use this Walmart receipt on here to get the E2 for 35?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Go read the Dick's price match policy. https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/s/price-match-policy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

I have another $20 off $150 form Cabela's.....pm me if interested.....first come first served!!!!


----------



## kspseshooter

I'd guess the Dicks price matching with a picture of a receipt is over. 
If you actually have a Walmart receipt they will price match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyfier

I've got a cabelas 20 off 150 as well. Pm me for the code 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

Got an email from Field Supply on these cases and packs. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## TRMIN8R

Just picked up some Leupold Mojave X3 10x42 binos at academy for 215 bucks on clearance. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

cschwanz said:


> Got an email from Field Supply on these cases and packs. Anyone know anything about them?


I have the pass through 2 case and I really like it. Has positionable padded Velcro, 6 I believe, that secure your bow inside the main compartment. Lots of storage. If you keep your bow in the case it has to be laid flat or leaning against something as it won't stand up on its own. It's not weather resistant, however it's not supposed to be, so keep that in mind. The zippers are good too. I feel it's a best value for soft cases under $100. I think I paid around $75 for mine and would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Romero14

TRMIN8R said:


> Just picked up some Leupold Mojave X3 10x42 binos at academy for 215 bucks on clearance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Are they the BX-3 or X-3? and what was the regular price?


----------



## TRMIN8R

Bx3, regular price 399

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRMIN8R

...









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

mikear said:


> I have the pass through 2 case and I really like it. Has positionable padded Velcro, 6 I believe, that secure your bow inside the main compartment. Lots of storage. If you keep your bow in the case it has to be laid flat or leaning against something as it won't stand up on its own. It's not weather resistant, however it's not supposed to be, so keep that in mind. The zippers are good too. I feel it's a best value for soft cases under $100. I think I paid around $75 for mine and would do it again in a heart beat.


I was afraid of a review like that, lol. Thanks. I need a new case since i added my sidebar mount. would only be for transport from home to the range or hunting woods and itd be laid in my truck bed or behind my seat.


----------



## mikear

cschwanz said:


> I was afraid of a review like that, lol. Thanks. I need a new case since i added my sidebar mount. would only be for transport from home to the range or hunting woods and itd be laid in my truck bed or behind my seat.


I have to remove my stabilizer to transport but I got some Velcro to strap around it and used one of the padded Velcro straps that was included to secure it next to the bow.


----------



## veepge

Thanks for sharing! Ordered a pass thru 2 case!


----------



## Romero14

TRMIN8R said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thanks! That's a great deal


----------



## TRMIN8R

Thought so too. Ive bid on a few and they got away on eBay. Glad they did lol

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

rhs341 said:


> I have another $20 off $150 form Cabela's.....pm me if interested.....first come first served!!!!


Still available?
Or does anyone else have one I could use??


----------



## andyfier

rcrfc said:


> Still available?
> Or does anyone else have one I could use??


I have one 
Pm me 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

andyfier said:


> I have one
> Pm me
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


PM sent.
Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

I'm still on the hunt for a Cabela's coupon code if anyone has one they aren't using.

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

rcrfc said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a Cabela's coupon code if anyone has one they aren't using.
> 
> Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


I got a 20 off 150$ at home


----------



## rcrfc

Blinginpse1 said:


> I got a 20 off 150$ at home


I'll take it if you'll be home tonight.
Thanks

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

rcrfc said:


> I'll take it if you'll be home tonight.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


I'll be home after I finish milking my dairy cows in bout 45 mins


----------



## huntovi

TRMIN8R said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Was this an in-store deal only?


----------



## TRMIN8R

Could be in store only. That's where I got them 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

Blinginpse1 said:


> I'll be home after I finish milking my dairy cows in bout 45 mins


Perfect! Thanks

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

There's my code if someone needs it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

Mojave BX-3 binos $199 at cabelas

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

tanna114 said:


> There's my code if someone needs it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just used it thanks. Saved me oversize shipping charges.


----------



## rcrfc

Cabela's has Leupold Mojave BX-3 binos $199 plus free shipping.
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=leupold+mojave+bx-3 









Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRMIN8R

Those are cool, I wanted the 10x42


----------



## kspseshooter

I have a cabelas 20 off 150, if someone needs it PM me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo

TRMIN8R said:


> Those are cool, I wanted the 10x42


10x42 are also on sale I believe. Leupold is discontinuing the line in favor of something new/rebranded.


----------



## kspseshooter

kspseshooter said:


> I have a cabelas 20 off 150, if someone needs it PM me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

The bx3 mojave hd's are also on sale. These are really sweet, I just got a pair. Normally 550, on sale for 250.


----------



## HamSolo

the Guide Pro HD are a better bino, 8x42 on sale for $249, 10x42 for $399. The $249 is an absolute steal.


----------



## Fezzik

HamSolo said:


> the Guide Pro HD are a better bino, 8x42 on sale for $249, 10x42 for $399. The $249 is an absolute steal.


Midway has the 10x42 for 350 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...cular-10x42mm-roof-prism-kryptek-typhon-black


----------



## xctrack101

HamSolo said:


> the Guide Pro HD are a better bino, 8x42 on sale for $249, 10x42 for $399. The $249 is an absolute steal.


For sure! Got myself the 8x42! Thanks kspseshooter for the coupon to make it even sweeter!


----------



## HamSolo

Does anyone have a 20 off 150 coupon they wouldn't mind sharing? Please PM me if you're willing, thanks!


----------



## HamSolo

Fezzik said:


> Midway has the 10x42 for 350
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...cular-10x42mm-roof-prism-kryptek-typhon-black


good catch!


----------



## frankiecruzer

HamSolo said:


> good catch!


Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb

a bunch of older sitka mothwing new with tags super cheap on ebay. 90% pants 75 shipped, mountain pants 79 shipped, long sl t 24 shipped, zip t 35 shipped.


----------



## ggrue

HamSolo said:


> Does anyone have a 20 off 150 coupon they wouldn't mind sharing? Please PM me if you're willing, thanks!


sent you a pm


----------



## Jackle1886

Sitka stratus bibs on eBay for $129 if you wear a S, M or 3x!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Jackle1886 said:


> Sitka stratus bibs on eBay for $129 if you wear a S, M or 3x!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Craaaap


----------



## Krazo




----------



## rcrfc

Anymore Cabela's Codes available?


----------



## Curtdawg88

rcrfc said:


> Anymore Cabela's Codes available?


I've got one. Pm me for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OklahomaArcher

Any good ladder stand deals around?


----------



## kspseshooter

Rogers Sporting Goods always has good deals on ladder stands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter91

cabelas has the leupold rx 1200i tbr with dna on sale for 249.


----------



## HamSolo

turkeyhunter91 said:


> cabelas has the leupold rx 1200i tbr with dna on sale for 249.


Scored it for $217 shipped with a few discounts


----------



## mikear

I've got a couple Cabela's $20 off $150 if anyone needs them. PM me.


----------



## rcrfc

mikear said:


> I've got a couple Cabela's $20 off $150 if anyone needs them. PM me.


Pm sent

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## useyourbow

I have a Cabela's $20 off $150 if anyone needs it. Expires August 20th. PM me


----------



## Fezzik

Yeti Hopper 30 for 169 
Yeti Hopper 40 for 179
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/yeti-hopper-cooler-30-hopper-40-169-99-179-99-5-shipping/

last week another sporting goods store cleared out their yeti 30's for cheaper but these are something to keep your ye on if you are specifically a Yeti user.


----------



## BIGGSCOTT1001

OklahomaArcher said:


> Any good ladder stand deals around?


I picked up Rivers Edge Jumbo Jack from Sportsman's Guide for $108 plus $29 shipping. Discontinued model but a great comfy stand. 
Lots of other stands at good prices to.


----------



## meatmissile

Field supply has great base layer deals rt now.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## split toe

bigasports said:


> Just scored 2 price matched e2's at Dicks in Franklin TN. They had 3 total but would only give me 2. They were very polite even though I could tell the mgr didn't wanna do it. The pics of the cam at Walmart and the receipts on this thread sealed the deal.


Dicks price matched me for two of them as well here in Arkansas today.


----------



## cadena24

Anyone know of any stealth cam g42ng at their local dicks. I'll PayPal money. The ones near me don't have any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

cadena24 said:


> Anyone know of any stealth cam g42ng at their local dicks. I'll PayPal money. The ones near me don't have any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



are they on some sort of major discount in store? online dicks is showing them for 159.99, rogers has them for 99 with no tax and free shipping

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...mera.html?utm_source=google_shopping&m=simple


----------



## cadena24

Well I have a few that I got w the Walmart discount. Just seeing if anyone had any near them and send money for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmith4

split toe said:


> Dicks price matched me for two of them as well here in Arkansas today.


where are these being seen for $35?


----------



## mikear

cadena24 said:


> Well I have a few that I got w the Walmart discount. Just seeing if anyone had any near them and send money for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much were they? I think fieldsupply runs them at $89 periodically.


----------



## cadena24

I got them for $30. I don't want to start a big thing though haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

cadena24 said:


> I got them for $30. I don't want to start a big thing though haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too late, you already did by mentioning it  

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadena24

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Too late, you already did by mentioning it
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dang it haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## split toe

asmith4 said:


> where are these being seen for $35?


If you read back a few pages on this thread somebody found them on sale at a walmart up in PA and then posted the receipt. Somebody in turn took that receipt to a dicks and they honored it, thus starting the cycle. I just showed the guys at Dicks the receipts that the guys put on here and they inspected them really close and then agreed to price match them.


----------



## asmith4

Thank you much good man. I'm gonna have to try it myself. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

scheels has a bowhunting ad, some decent deals


----------



## ggrue

There are supporting the poacher and why do they only have a range of 40 feet??? (13 yards really???) $29.99 It won't let me upload the picture.


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...t-black-flash-infrared-game-camera-7-mp-black


----------



## BigBrian

ggrue said:


> There are supporting the poacher and why do they only have a range of 40 feet??? (13 yards really???) $29.99 It won't let me upload the picture.
> 
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...t-black-flash-infrared-game-camera-7-mp-black


40 feet?! That is horrible, why even spend the money. Its from Wildgame innovations so even if it was $10 I wouldnt touch it.


----------



## frankiecruzer

Www.midwayusa.com 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14

Fulldraw_76 said:


> With Lacrosse I get one size up. Mucks you will be ok without going up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks fulleraw, pbuck & fezzik


----------



## brodgersdc

Saw someone had asked about this earlier: SVM cabelas gift cards are back on ebay. $100 gift card for $82. Cards are legit, Ive bought a few of them over the past year without issue. Go nice with a 20 off 150 coupon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112519410343?rmvSB=true


----------



## Fezzik

lost camo on sale

http://gamehide.com/product-category/closeout-corner/


----------



## Romero14

Cabelas gift cards are sold out again... how long before they are stocked again?


----------



## tbsportsman

Romero14 said:


> Cabelas gift cards are sold out again... how long before they are stocked again?


The come up about once a week. The price ranges from $80 to $92. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romero14

tbsportsman said:


> The come up about once a week. The price ranges from $80 to $92.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thank you! The $80 price will be ideal


----------



## meatman

tbsportsman said:


> The come up about once a week. The price ranges from $80 to $92.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I havent seen $80 in over a month. Its been $82 for a while.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

I buy them for 82 everytime one of you fine lads posts the link on here. The day after "Prime Day" I got them for $82. 

As mentioned, try to use them when you have a $20 off coupon and you are golden.


----------



## HamSolo

If anyone has Cabelas 20 off 150 to share and are willing Please pm me! Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## tbsportsman

HamSolo said:


> If anyone has Cabelas 20 off 150 to share and are willing Please pm me! Thanks ahead of time.


Check my Facebook. I reposted a couple from a friend. Mike Higman

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Boys, we did it, we passed the mythical 92 pages!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

brodgersdc said:


> Saw someone had asked about this earlier: SVM cabelas gift cards are back on ebay. $100 gift card for $82. Cards are legit, Ive bought a few of them over the past year without issue. Go nice with a 20 off 150 coupon.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112519410343?rmvSB=true


I bought 2 of them.


----------



## CBB

Anyone seen any good deals on clothing? My son needs a new hunting jacket for archery. Outgrew his last one and isn't done growing so I dont want to spend a fortune.


----------



## optimal_max

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on clothing? My son needs a new hunting jacket for archery. Outgrew his last one and isn't done growing so I dont want to spend a fortune.


Check Fezzik's post about 10 posts up ^^^^. High quality stuff at a great price. I bought a set of Gamehide Gridlocks and it is the best stuff I own.


----------



## Toadmeister

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on clothing? My son needs a new hunting jacket for archery. Outgrew his last one and isn't done growing so I dont want to spend a fortune.


What's his size?

Lots of guys here that can help, also check our classifieds.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfseason

CBB said:


> Anyone seen any good deals on clothing? My son needs a new hunting jacket for archery. Outgrew his last one and isn't done growing so I dont want to spend a fortune.


Camofire had some good deals this morning. I ordered a couple icebreaker merino wool tops for 20 each. I had one that my son washed and dried on high heat to "help" so I needed a couple more. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Fezzik said:


> lost camo on sale
> 
> http://gamehide.com/product-category/closeout-corner/


How warm is the gridlock stuff? Or the vest? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Toadmeister said:


> What's his size?
> 
> Lots of guys here that can help, also check our classifieds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



He's going on 14yrs old. Mens medium possibly large. He is out of youth sizes.


----------



## 2Rsquared

Ameristep 18' 2-man Ladder Stand on sale at Sam's Club for $89.97 with FREE shipping. 

Don't own one or know much about them but seems like a pretty good deal. 

I am afraid to mention anything about another trail camera deal since they seem to get some people's feathers all ruffled, but Sam's is also advertising a Spypoint camera bundle for $99.98. 

Pic of the ad below. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thenorris

2Rsquared said:


> Ameristep 18' 2-man Ladder Stand on sale at Sam's Club for $89.97 with FREE shipping.
> 
> Don't own one or know much about them but seems like a pretty good deal.


Walmart has had this same stand for $88 shipped for months. However, for the money it's a decent stand.


----------



## optimal_max

camofire.com has some good deals on Merino base layers today.


----------



## Krazo

Good deal on Oakleys @ midway. 50% off


----------



## hokiehunter373

That's a steal on those Flak Jacket XLJs


----------



## split toe

Well the local Dick's stopped priced matching those cameras. They said it had to be a local store, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## optimal_max

www.Dickssportinggoods.com has Victory Decimator arrows on sale for half price $19.99 (reg. 39.99) for a pack of six. Blazer vanes, and they will cut them for free on-site. They have 350, 400, 500 available. That's $40 bucks for a dozen cut & fletched carbon arrows.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> www.Dickssportinggoods.com has Victory Decimator arrows on sale for half price $19.99 (reg. 39.99) for a pack of six. Blazer vanes, and they will cut them for free on-site. They have 350, 400, 500 available. That's $40 bucks for a dozen cut & fletched carbon arrows.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


I see these are 0.006 tolerances vs 0.003 at Cabelas, but the Cabelas ones cost $80 vs $20. Does the difference in tolerance make any *real world* diffs on deer at 30 yards?


----------



## kspseshooter

meatman said:


> I see these are 0.006 tolerances vs 0.003 at Cabelas, but the Cabelas ones cost $80 vs $20. Does the difference in tolerance make any *real world* diffs on deer at 30 yards?


Absolutely not. The average hunter will never know the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cschwanz

XLJs are sold out


----------



## rcrfc

kspseshooter said:


> Absolutely not. The average hunter will never know the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The average hunter WILL know the difference. $60 is a few more cases of beer to celebrate with!  

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakkasan133

Rev44 said:


> How warm is the gridlock stuff? Or the vest? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Gridlock getup is my go to for most November hunts in KY during the rut. Extremely comfortable and quiet. Not the most windproof or waterproof but a great suit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakkasan133

Rev44 said:


> How warm is the gridlock stuff? Or the vest? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The MONSTER series is VERY warm. It's like wearing a sleeping bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

[emoji106][emoji482]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bow*nasty

Bowhuntingoutlet.com has trophy taker shuttle t locks 3pk for 27.43 and if you buy 2 packs it's free shipping. 

http://www.bowhuntingoutlet.com/tro...zn_AqXHhRO9zeIobgXxDUECadWJiERmU2wsUrNSNcEqGd


----------



## TheKingofKings

S4 Lockdown Bino Harness for $19.99 and other S4 gear on sale.


http://s4gear.com/sale/


----------



## nthewild

looking for a 20 off 100 cabelas code if any are lurking...


----------



## Rev44

nthewild said:


> looking for a 20 off 100 cabelas code if any are lurking..


----------



## d_rek

optimal_max said:


> www.Dickssportinggoods.com has Victory Decimator arrows on sale for half price $19.99 (reg. 39.99) for a pack of six. Blazer vanes, and they will cut them for free on-site. They have 350, 400, 500 available. That's $40 bucks for a dozen cut & fletched carbon arrows.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


That's a good deal! Thanks!


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has a few good deals - (add to card to see final price, free shipping over $25)

Scent-a-way Max fresh earth 10-piece kit - $7.78 https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cbxktrhbg/16hspusw10pcbxktrhbg?Clearance=true

Evolved Habitats Buck Rub 20lb bag - $2.97 ($12.97 - $10 mail in rebate) https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...b20lbbhbg/15ehaubckgrb20lbbhbg?Clearance=true

Wolverine 400gram waterproof boots $29.99 (size 12 only) retail - $149 https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ots-16wolmprscttfx7wpfbo/16wolmprscttfx7wpfbo


----------



## xctrack101

That would be a great deal on those boots but shows 74.99 and out of stock. :sad:


----------



## optimal_max

xctrack101 said:


> That would be a great deal on those boots but shows 74.99 and out of stock. :sad:


Again, you have to add them to the cart to see the price. I bought a pair earlier today for my dad, and it showed there was still stock available. Guess they are out now.

Might be worth while to keep checking. Yesterday, they showed out of stock, then today, they were available to order.


----------



## mikear

Anyone have the Moultrie M888i SKU from Walmart?


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Romero14 said:


> Rev44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the sku number for camera?
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> Bushnell E2 sku - 49680186
> Moultrie 888i sku - 51504114
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, found it
Click to expand...


----------



## Fezzik

Millennium microlite m7 for 122

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/


----------



## Rakkasan133

Fezzik said:


> Millennium microlite m7 for 122
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/


Ordered. That's the excuse I've been looking for to pick one up! Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Fezzik said:


> Millennium microlite m7 for 122
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/


Nice :thumbs_up


----------



## meatman

Found some 72% merino wool socks (27% nylon, 1% spandex) at Costco, $12 for 4. Never tried these. Hope they are good.

Whats a good % of wool to get to prevent sweating?


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Millennium microlite m7 for 122
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...e-hang-treestand-w-safeline-amazon-low-price/


Thanks Fez! The site had a ton of deals today.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerdanger

Cabelas has muddy pro cam 12 with sd card and batteries for 89.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Midway USA has a couple Oakley back packs half off

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...weekly-_-hotbuy-_-oakley_backpacks-_-20170821


----------



## skiisme753

Field & Stream has the $30 trade in towards the bushnell trail cameras again. $70 for the E3 16MP after trade in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Nice find, didn't have time to make it to the camp to grab the old cameras while dicks was running it


----------



## mikear

Core4Element merino 190 1/4 zip for $19.99, 3XL only. 
https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/22


----------



## optimal_max

Diamond Carbon Cure Brand New $369

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/diamond-carbon-cure-bare-bow/


----------



## Fezzik

pair of muck boots for 90 with free shipping; $10 gift card if you choose in store pick up 

http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/the-...ger-boots-for-men-100034708-1&hvarAID=vantage


----------



## TheKingofKings

Hurry over to ebay and search Dead Ringer Freak Nasty....there is a guy selling them at $14.25 shipped to your door. That's a crazy good deal.


----------



## rangerdanger

Picked up a wild game terra6 cam at Walmart for $11. Figured it was a good public land investment. Also the Gander Mountain near me has trophy taker hx drop away rests for $30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Gamehide is having a "free shipping" (over $49) weekend. Would be a good time to pick up a Gridlock or Monster set (already on sale).

http://gamehide.com/product-category/closeout-corner


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Just got cabelas giftcards for $80 for a $100 card on ebay


----------



## Dleigh31

Field and Stream has their Timberline Treestand on sale for $65 and free shipping. A lot of features packed into this stand for not a lot of money.

http://http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/field-stream-timberline-hang-on-treestand-15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


----------



## Illbyodoug

Cabelas has an in store sale on their hybrid fleece jacket with prima loft and wind sheer liner. ~$35 for a ~$140 jacket. I can pm my receipt if you need it for price match( not sure if all cabelas as running the deal)


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on Merino Wool base layers

https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=6...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+08252017


----------



## mikear

optimal_max said:


> Good deals on Merino Wool base layers
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=6...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+08252017


Anyone have any of the Blackovis baselayers? How are they? Noticed they have a larger micron merino than others, but does it even matter?


----------



## Romero14

Anybody know of any good deals on SD cards and lithium AA batteries?


----------



## d_rek

mikear said:


> Anyone have any of the Blackovis baselayers? How are they? Noticed they have a larger micron merino than others, but does it even matter?


I have a set of them and like them a lot. Price was right and I wanted another pair. I did notice they are a little stinkier after a wash or a hard sweat than an older core4element set I have. I contacted BlackOvis and they said after a few washes they should not smell as bad.


----------



## ParkerBow

Romero14 said:


> Anybody know of any good deals on SD cards and lithium AA batteries?


Check Amazon. I purchased 10 SD cards for few months back and the cost was about 3-4 each card


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



d_rek said:


> I have a set of them and like them a lot. Price was right and I wanted another pair. I did notice they are a little stinkier after a wash or a hard sweat than an older core4element set I have. I contacted BlackOvis and they said after a few washes they should not smell as bad.


Stinky material or stinky from usage?


----------



## d_rek

mikear said:


> Stinky material or still my from usage?


Stinky from usage. The first few times I wore I it was kind of like a wet dog smell. Or a wet set of wool mittens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

d_rek said:


> Stinky from usage. The first few times I wore I it was kind of like a wet dog smell. Or a wet set of wool mittens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Is this common with other merino products that you may have tried?


----------



## d_rek

mikear said:


> Interesting. Is this common with other merino products that you may have tried?


I don't remember my other set smelling so bad initially... but make no mistake after 2-3 hunts they get stinky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

d_rek said:


> I don't remember my other set smelling so bad initially... but make no mistake after 2-3 hunts they get stinky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info


----------



## Curtdawg88

mikear said:


> Interesting. Is this common with other merino products that you may have tried?


Less smell is supposed be a quality of merino wool. I wonder if maybe they were 100% merino?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

d_rek said:


> Stinky from usage. The first few times I wore I it was kind of like a wet dog smell. Or a wet set of wool mittens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had this problem with the lone core4element piece I bought too. Honestly I won't wear it now. My minus33 stuff isn't like that. It smells like cat piss or something whenever I start sweating in it. It's awful


----------



## Blinginpse1

Minus 33 forever for me


----------



## 2backstraps

hokiehunter373 said:


> I had this problem with the lone core4element piece I bought too. Honestly I won't wear it now. My minus33 stuff isn't like that. It smells like cat piss or something whenever I start sweating in it. It's awful


I had a similar experience with C4E base layers.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



hokiehunter373 said:


> I had this problem with the lone core4element piece I bought too. Honestly I won't wear it now. My minus33 stuff isn't like that. It smells like cat piss or something whenever I start sweating in it. It's awful


To be fair I didn't expect my Merino wool to be a magic scent busting undergarment. Just surprised at how stinky it got. But it does work awesome for regulating temperature and it does dry out very very quickly. But I honestly can't remember my core four element Marino layers ssmelling as bad is the black Ovid ones do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

Romero14 said:


> Anybody know of any good deals on SD cards and lithium AA batteries?


Local Walmart had 8 or so AA batteries with an 8gb sd card in their hunting section. Can't remember exact price but didn't seem too outrageous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

dmason3 said:


> Local Walmart had 8 or so AA batteries with an 8gb sd card in their hunting section. Can't remember exact price but didn't seem too outrageous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found decent prices on Amazon for my sd cards. I've gotten some decent battery deals from random retailers lately . Tbsportsman keeps a pretty good eye out for sd cards and lithium batteries on hunting gear deals


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> I've found decent prices on Amazon for my sd cards. I've gotten some decent battery deals from random retailers lately . Tbsportsman keeps a pretty good eye out for sd cards and lithium batteries on hunting gear deals


Costco has good prices on batteries if you have one around you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1979

$5 SanDisk 32gb cards with free shipping at Best Buy
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandis...&acampID=7859a3028b3211e794cb5eb20a345d120INT

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Great price but showing out of stock


----------



## E.J.

xctrack101 said:


> Great price but showing out of stock


I bought one for $10... Still a good price


----------



## mdnabors

Great Double Bull deal....

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...il&utm_term=0_57f618dcb2-b2ebae8ea4-187509118


----------



## booner21

mdnabors said:


> Great Double Bull deal....
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...il&utm_term=0_57f618dcb2-b2ebae8ea4-187509118


Holy smokes especially with a 75 dollar mail in rebate also. Darn this thread chalk up another purchase. I think I should unfollow this thread[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

mdnabors said:


> Great Double Bull deal....
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...il&utm_term=0_57f618dcb2-b2ebae8ea4-187509118


Got me again! Curse this thread! Oh well, needed a good blind. Couldn't pass it up st that price.


----------



## meatman

mikear said:


> Got me again! Curse this thread! Oh well, needed a good blind. Couldn't pass it up st that price.


Love this thread. Im waiting for a new Summit Viper SD deal for $100, then I will rejoice


----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> Love this thread. Im waiting for a new Summit Viper SD deal for $100, then I will rejoice


you might be waiting a while.....................


----------



## BGagner

Good looking out on the Double Bull Deluxe find. I've been eye balling the one on Amazon waiting on the price to fall. I went ahead and ordered this one at $70 cheaper and then another $75 mail in rebate. $155 for this blind is a great deal


----------



## kfilament

mikear said:


> Got me again! Curse this thread! Oh well, needed a good blind. Couldn't pass it up st that price.


Yep, been looking for a good blind and that was on the list and at that price just too good to pass it up.


----------



## mikear

kfilament said:


> Yep, been looking for a good blind and that was on the list and at that price just too good to pass it up.


No tax or shipping to Oklahoma either. Nice!


----------



## eyeguy

Yup, Got me also. Always wanted to try a double bull and at $155 thought it was as good as it was going to get.


----------



## rcrfc

Same here on the Double Bull. A buddy and I each purchased one. Great find and thanks mdnabors!

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Midway has bunch of rinehart factory seconds in right now.


----------



## cschwanz

Kinda proud of myself for not buying a double bull, lol. I dont really NEED a new ground blind. Or do i? No, I dont....or do i....


----------



## BGagner

Well, hopefully all of our blinds ship out since there was only 9 available haha


----------



## olemossyhorns

I fell sucker to the DB deluxe blind myself. At 155$ you can't beat it.


----------



## optimal_max

Krazo said:


> Midway has bunch of rinehart factory seconds in right now.


Under $90 shipped for an 18-1 is very good.

Fieldsupply.com has Scentblocker Protecs for under $50 http://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20170...er+$49+Protec+stealth+jackets,+pants.+Stunner!


----------



## Red Eye 81

olemossyhorns said:


> I fell sucker to the DB deluxe blind myself. At 155$ you can't beat it.


Dang this thread. Got my first blind on the way.


----------



## pbuck

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



booner21 said:


> Holy smokes especially with a 75 dollar mail in rebate also. Darn this thread chalk up another purchase. I think I should unfollow this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I hear that. I'm in for one too. 

Just too good of a deal to pass up. My old Darkhorse is getting long in the tooth and I've needed an upgrade. Thanks mdnabors


----------



## gridman

this thread has cost me a small fortune


----------



## Fezzik

gridman said:


> this thread has cost me a small fortune


But saved you a large one


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> But saved you a large one


I have a list of things I want to purchase. When a deal is posted that has something on the list and a good deal then I buy it. 

If it's not on my list then it has to be one hell of a deal and something I could definitely use. This logic does help me manage the budget.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

​Wal-Mart has real tree and mossy oak tee shirts for $2-$3. The arrow rack is crazy. Nothing where is was supposed to be. I had them start scanning arrows and bingo got 1 & 1/2 dozen carbon express mayhem 350 for $3 an arrow. They have arrows that aren't even listed on the boxes. Bought a few and they tuned great so i bought a bunch more.


----------



## meatman

17ghk said:


> ​Wal-Mart has real tree and mossy oak tee shirts for $2-$3. The arrow rack is crazy. Nothing where is was supposed to be. I had them start scanning arrows and bingo got 1 & 1/2 dozen carbon express mayhem 350 for $3 an arrow. They have arrows that aren't even listed on the boxes. Bought a few and they tuned great so i bought a bunch more.


Great deal. These are normally like $11 each. 

How come these shafts or others in a similar price range cost so much vs the Stalker Xtremes for example (~$5-$6 each when on sale). I checked the tolerances and they are actually tighter on the Xtremes. What else would these shafts cost like 55% more????


----------



## eyeguy

Just got notification my double bull shipped and I was about number 4 to say he bought one. Guess i was in the first 9!!


----------



## 17ghk

meatman said:


> Great deal. These are normally like $11 each.
> 
> How come these shafts or others in a similar price range cost so much vs the Stalker Xtremes for example (~$5-$6 each when on sale). I checked the tolerances and they are actually tighter on the Xtremes. What else would these shafts cost like 55% more????


Maybe it's the building process I don't know. My bow doesn't shoot beman ics hunters (cabelas stalker extreme) very good. These carbon express mayhem seem to fly awesome. They are heavier than the stalker extremes, plus they come with raptor vanes and nock collar's. All I know is I got 18 arrows ready to go for $54.


----------



## cschwanz

Field Supply got me for a couple jackets today. They have a bunch of Scent Blocker stuff on sale right now for the next couple days


----------



## mdnabors

rcrfc said:


> Same here on the Double Bull. A buddy and I each purchased one. Great find and thanks mdnabors!
> 
> Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


Welcome...If I didn't have 3 I'd have bought another too!


----------



## mdnabors

For those that need the best lock on stand on the market...IMO! Here is the best deal I've seen on the Millennium Monster M150. Typically $219+ This was just $188.99 for me with 10% off for signing up for newsletter. Free shipping 

I'll be sitting comfortably on all-day sits in Kansas this November!!

http://www.americanlegacyfishing.co...MI_r6zoOv91QIVhlcNCh3LOALLEAQYAiABEgIqWvD_BwE


----------



## pbuck

eyeguy said:


> Just got notification my double bull shipped and I was about number 4 to say he bought one. Guess i was in the first 9!!


I have my fingers crossed. Usually I'm on the wrong end of these good deals.


----------



## Krazo

*****Not Archery related*****

Ruger magazines 30% off at midway. 10/22 10rd for 13.99. 25rd for 19.39.


----------



## kfilament

Got my double bull shipping notification last night as well.


----------



## Asells

Camofire has blackovis merino base layers on sale for a decent price


----------



## Red Eye 81

kfilament said:


> Got my double bull shipping notification last night as well.


I just got my notice of shipment. Seems like everyone is getting one.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Mine shipped today as well and said it'll be here Friday.


----------



## pbuck

Just got mine a few minutes ago.


----------



## BGagner

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

I ended up calling to change my shipping date to push it back to next week since it turns out I won't be in the office the next couple days. I did confirm they had one waiting to go for me so looks like we're all getting one [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I try to have my quick disconnects a deal here for the archerytalk members for $20 shipped in con us.


----------



## Boxerboxer

CoolhandLuke said:


> I try to have my quick disconnects a deal here for the archerytalk members for $20 shipped in con us.


What are those, for the uninitiated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Boxerboxer said:


> What are those, for the uninitiated?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stabilizer quick disconnects. I try to make them a good deal for our AT members.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

I got my blind today also.


----------



## brodgersdc

Prana zions are 25%off at backcountry. Picked up some for 63.


----------



## frankiecruzer

Cabelas having a Labor Day sale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

Any more of those Cabela's $20 off $150+ coupons floating around?

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## dra710

$19 lifelines at dicks and field and stream flash sale today. Also $40 20 ft sticks and timberline Treestands for 65$


----------



## Fezzik

Sign up for the 10% email discount through field and stream if you're going to purchase there. That would bring the Millennium m100u down to $156 shipped


----------



## ggrue

I got a set of hip waders for 30 % off. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cisar

http://m.franksgreatoutdoors.com/item/323538303435

To anyone who likes the advanced smackdown treestand, this seems like a darn good deal! Only 1 in stock though


----------



## dra710

Link to the 19$ lifelines... Can't beat it

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f...nce:&attributescount:&singlemulti:&pageName:&


----------



## rcrfc

Any more of those Cabela's $20 off $150+ coupons floating around?

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## NDS

Menards has 25' sticks for $39.95 right now plus their 11% mail in rebate.
https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...8-c-13885.htm?tid=2932949031903495610&ipos=31


----------



## mccoppinb

Any good deals on a 4 pack of mobile climbing sticks like hawk helium muddy pros lonewolf or XOP?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

mccoppinb said:


> Any good deals on a 4 pack of mobile climbing sticks like hawk helium muddy pros lonewolf or XOP?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I never see them on sale. Best is to use a coupon like a $20 off $100 for cabelas or bass pro. 

I bought my lone wolf sticks 3 years ago on eBay they were a 4 pack marked as a "display model" for $100 an unreal deal. periodically I search eBay to see if I can find something similar but no luck since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thenorris

mccoppinb said:


> Any good deals on a 4 pack of mobile climbing sticks like hawk helium muddy pros lonewolf or XOP?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


eBay seller "woodburyoutfitters" has 20% off with code P20laborday. Add four lone wolf sticks to your cart at $182 and it comes out to $146 shipped. The three pack is $107 shipped. Best deal going right now by far.


----------



## Thenorris

mccoppinb said:


> Any good deals on a 4 pack of mobile climbing sticks like hawk helium muddy pros lonewolf or XOP?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Seller "woodburyoutfitters" (on e bay) has 20% off with code P20laborday. Add four lone wolf sticks to your cart at $182 and it comes out to $146 shipped. The three pack is $107 shipped. Best deal going right now by far.


----------



## mccoppinb

Thenorris said:


> Seller "woodburyoutfitters" (on e bay) has 20% off with code P20laborday. Add four lone wolf sticks to your cart at $182 and it comes out to $146 shipped. The three pack is $107 shipped. Best deal going right now by far.


Thanks man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



mccoppinb said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Order at your own risk from Woodbury Outfitters. Haven't used their eBay store but went through their website for a Tightspot quiver last year. Worst experience ever.


----------



## crowinghen

This might have been posted already, but Icebreakers is having their end of season sale. The camo stuff is at the bottom. I consider it some of the best gear i own,

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/web-specials


----------



## backstraps01

mikear said:


> Order at your own risk from Woodbury Outfitters. Haven't used their eBay store but went through their website for a Tightspot quiver last year. Worst experience ever.


I have purchased items from thier website, ebay store, as well as one of their stores in COSHOCTON... they are legit and and I have always been 110% happy I am sure any seller will experience a bad transaction and again, but Woodbury Outfitters are top notch


----------



## pbuck

backstraps01 said:


> I have purchased items from thier website, ebay store, as well as one of their stores in COSHOCTON... they are legit and and I have always been 110% happy I am sure any seller will experience a bad transaction and again, but Woodbury Outfitters are top notch


I've had good service from their eBay store too. But, that's just a couple orders. I'm about an hour away from one of their stores in Ohio


----------



## mikear

backstraps01 said:


> I have purchased items from thier website, ebay store, as well as one of their stores in COSHOCTON... they are legit and and I have always been 110% happy I am sure any seller will experience a bad transaction and again, but Woodbury Outfitters are top notch


I'm sure they have had a fair amount of good transactions, just my one was awful. I am by no means bashing anyone, just my $0.02.


----------



## tbsportsman

mikear said:


> Order at your own risk from Woodbury Outfitters. Haven't used their eBay store but went through their website for a Tightspot quiver last year. Worst experience ever.


No issues through eBay here

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Midway has a sale today. Little bit of everything


----------



## frankiecruzer

https://www.boneview.com

15% off 
Code is email123 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Badlands clearance

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/closeout


----------



## gjs4

Any sub $50 trail cams out there?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather

gjs4 said:


> Any sub $50 trail cams out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tascos are $24.88 at Walmart 

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clink

First Lite coupons besides midway?


----------



## Tbass3574

gjs4 said:


> Any sub $50 trail cams out there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Primos proof 12mp and wild game terra 10mp both 50 at Dicks right now


----------



## optimal_max

Tbass3574 said:


> Primos proof 12mp and wild game terra 10mp both 50 at Dicks right now


In store only?


----------



## Tbass3574

Not sure I will have to double check I saw it in the flyer I got today


----------



## Krazo

$50 muddy camera at bass pro


----------



## HuntGolf SkiVT

Dicks is having a flash sale till 10 pm tonight.


----------



## meatman

HuntGolf SkiVT said:


> Dicks is having a flash sale till 10 pm tonight.


Dicks has a "flash sale" everyday of the week.


----------



## Krazo




----------



## ParkerBow

Krazo was just going to post the decoys as I just got the email. Very nice deal


----------



## PABBD

$19.99 Treecoy at dicks regular $119 https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ant-17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg/17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg


----------



## Fezzik

PABBD said:


> $19.99 Treecoy at dicks regular $119 https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ant-17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg/17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg


not sure what to make of that thing; but I don't buy the whole $119 original price tag, its on amazon direct from manufacturer for 54 as well as 54 at Walmart. while 19 is still better than 54 I'm not buying their marketing ploy on that


----------



## rangerdanger

If anyone is around the Utica, MI area, the Dicks clearance store has some hunting clothes for 75% off. Picked up this base layer for $16 today. 
https://www.scentlok.com/shop/nexus-base/active-weight/nexus-active-weight-top/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...broadhead-100-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3
Not a big fan of this head, but for this price would make at least nice coyote heads.


----------



## Fezzik

Wildgame Innovations Illusion 12 with batteries and an 8gb card s marked down to 30 bucks @Walmart

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame-Innovations-Illusion-12-12MP-Game-Camera/51048936

use this link to check inventory
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
item number is 51048936


Happy hunting


----------



## cschwanz

Fezzik said:


> Wildgame Innovations Illusion 12 with batteries and an 8gb card s marked down to 30 bucks @Walmart
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame-Innovations-Illusion-12-12MP-Game-Camera/51048936
> 
> use this link to check inventory
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/
> item number is 51048936
> 
> 
> Happy hunting


Showing 0 in stock at all my local stores but might swing by one near the house after work for the fun of it.


----------



## Fezzik

cschwanz said:


> Showing 0 in stock at all my local stores but might swing by one near the house after work for the fun of it.


I would price check any if the cameras there as this model was showing 124 on the shelf


----------



## Fezzik

Odor absorbers with activated charcoal 70% off 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ICNHKFE?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=628bc156950d11e7a4f94a71662b62f70INT
I bought 3 to put in my clothes bins, I've been making my own using old socks and activated charcoal but I'm tired of the mess


----------



## meatman

Still hoping to wake up one morning and find a Summit Viper SD for $150.


----------



## optimal_max

Primos has $30 mail-in-rebates on their cameras (but only if you live in Canada)


----------



## mikear

Best price I've seen on a Garmin 64st GPS. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Garmin-GPSMAP-reg-st/1813418.uts


----------



## Richard Cranium

bump for any new deals


----------



## mikear

Simmons 10x42 binoculars and Volt 600 rangefinder combo for $99 at Roger's for those on a budget. It doesn't appear that there is any angle compensation on the rangefinder. My buddy has a similar model from Simmons and it's adequate for bow hunting range. The Volt 600 has 4.2 stars on Amazon. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...il&utm_term=0_0f5c048c4d-85bdadb94c-188043889


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Millennium Treestands Safe Link Lifeline.....https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...sb?camp=DSP:rtg:DSG_124448998_ecom_dpa_profid


----------



## lungpuncher1

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Millennium Treestands Safe Link Lifeline.....https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...sb?camp=DSP:rtg:DSG_124448998_ecom_dpa_profid


Doesn't look to be on sale? 29.99


----------



## meatman

Is it wishful thinking to think I'll find a deal on a Summit Viper SD in the next month? I mean, this is peak buying season, and manufacturers know it. Will I just get ripped off if I buy now vs waiting until January? I dont want to light $150 on fire.


----------



## cardiac5

meatman said:


> Is it wishful thinking to think I'll find a deal on a Summit Viper SD in the next month? I mean, this is peak buying season, and manufacturers know it. Will I just get ripped off if I buy now vs waiting until January? I dont want to light $150 on fire.


I saw it for $170 at academy 2 days ago. Maybe they have a coupon to go with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

mikear said:


> Best price I've seen on a Garmin 64st GPS.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Garmin-GPSMAP-reg-st/1813418.uts


Damn really tempted to offload my Oregon 600 AKA Battery Eater and put it toward this model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

cardiac5 said:


> I saw it for $170 at academy 2 days ago. Maybe they have a coupon to go with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In store or online? Website says $290 with another $30 for shipping. 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper-sd-climbing-treestand#repChildCatid=1276706


----------



## cardiac5

It was in store 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

cardiac5 said:


> I saw it for $170 at academy 2 days ago. Maybe they have a coupon to go with it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's 170 for the Viper classic.

Dicks has included the SD in a couple of the last ""flash sales" but its nothing amazing, like 30-40 bucks off. I don't think I recall seeing Vipers dropping significantly after the season ends, its their flagship model that doesn't really ever hit the clearance rack


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> that's 170 for the Viper classic.
> 
> Dicks has included the SD in a couple of the last ""flash sales" but its nothing amazing, like 30-40 bucks off. I don't think I recall seeing Vipers dropping significantly after the season ends, its their flagship model that doesn't really ever hit the clearance rack


Yeah thats what I suspected. Im tempted to get a $150 ghille setup and go ground hunting, but as a new guy, I may have zero success and may be setting myself up for disappointment, and end up with another $250 on top of that for a stand anyway. Really not sure what to do. Just hoping one morning I wake up and find a SD for $150!


----------



## Fezzik

meatman said:


> Yeah thats what I suspected. Im tempted to get a $150 ghille setup and go ground hunting, but as a new guy, I may have zero success and may be setting myself up for disappointment, and end up with another $250 on top of that for a stand anyway. Really not sure what to do. Just hoping one morning I wake up and find a SD for $150!


Set up an alert on Craigslist for summit as well as the Facebook marketplace. I've bought two almost brand new for insane prices in the last 2 years. The sd is a great stand, but it's not my favorite for bow hunting because of the bar in the front. I also have a cobra and an open shot both of which I like for bow hunting and each was much cheaper than an sd on Craigslist. I routinely see open shots on cl for about 100 and got my cobra for 125. Be patient and keep an eye out. if you're brand new to it all, I would suggest attempting to borrow one before you make the commitment, try it out and see how you like it


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Set up an alert on Craigslist for summit as well as the Facebook marketplace. I've bought two almost brand new for insane prices in the last 2 years. The sd is a great stand, but it's not my favorite for bow hunting because of the bar in the front. I also have a cobra and an open shot both of which I like for bow hunting and each was much cheaper than an sd on Craigslist. I routinely see open shots on cl for about 100 and got my cobra for 125. Be patient and keep an eye out. if you're brand new to it all, I would suggest attempting to borrow one before you make the commitment, try it out and see how you like it


Thanks Fezz. No one I know hunts. No one ever showed me to hunt either. This is a solo adventure for me haha. Will hopefully find something on Craigs.


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> Thanks Fezz. No one I know hunts. No one ever showed me to hunt either. This is a solo adventure for me haha. Will hopefully find something on Craigs.


He's so right. I got a lone wolf assault in like new condition for $60. Keep your eyes peeled and be patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

meatman said:


> Thanks Fezz. No one I know hunts. No one ever showed me to hunt either. This is a solo adventure for me haha. Will hopefully find something on Craigs.


I picked up a virtually new Summit Viper SD last year for $120 from a pawn shop that had it listed on Craigslist.


----------



## rcrfc

Viper SD treestand for $125. 
https://up.craigslist.org/spo/d/summit-viper-sd-climbing/6301846845.html

Sent from my XT1063 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

I got viper sd for 100 on a fishing forum early this spring


----------



## meatman

Krazo said:


> I got viper sd for 100 on a fishing forum early this spring


You guys are killing me haha!


----------



## kfilament

Depending on what it is, you can use things like tempest which will search globally on craigslist items. Great for stuff that is relatively cheap to ship. On a viper SD that might be more of a problem b/c shipping would be pretty high.


----------



## baz77

I have a 20 off 100 and a 20 off 150 cabelas codes if anyone wants them.


----------



## meatman

baz77 said:


> I have a 20 off 100 and a 20 off 150 cabelas codes if anyone wants them.


PM sent and thank you Baz!


----------



## baz77

20 off 100 gone ...still have a 20 off 150


----------



## Fezzik

calling meatman...........

Dicks/Field and stream are offering $20 bucks off the Viper SD during their flash sale, but if you go to field and stream's website you can sign up for emails and they will give you a code for an additional 10% off. should make the SD ~$233 shipped; its not the $150 you're hoping for but its getting closer 

http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...and-15sumuvprsdcntryxtsb/15sumuvprsdcntryxtsb


----------



## Fezzik

Plythal prima heat jacket and pants combo normally 319, $200 with code "primadeal"

https://www.plythal.com/product/prima-heat-jacket/
https://www.plythal.com/product/prima-heat-pant/

I have no experience with plythal but I've heard some good things


----------



## Toadvine

I just picked up a couple Simmons Rangefinders from my local Walmart for a deal. One of the rangefinders was the Simmons with the Tilt technology and it was on clearance for $35. The other one did not have the tilt technology and it was on clearance for $25. Both were over $100 before marked on clearance.


----------



## d_rek

Anyone have a cabelas code $20 off $100 or similar? PM me if you'd be so kind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> calling meatman...........
> 
> Dicks/Field and stream are offering $20 bucks off the Viper SD during their flash sale, but if you go to field and stream's website you can sign up for emails and they will give you a code for an additional 10% off. should make the SD ~$233 shipped; its not the $150 you're hoping for but its getting closer
> 
> http://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/p...and-15sumuvprsdcntryxtsb/15sumuvprsdcntryxtsb


Hey thanks Fezz. Yeah Im still holding out for something new sub $200 and keep checking CL a couple of times a day. I'll get it done! 4 weeks and 1 day to go. Cabelas has the XXL version for $240 which you can get with coupons and stuff. It has the foot rest. But I am going to try find something new for ~$150-$200. I know there is a deal to be had. I may just start off hunting on foot and get one once the prices ease off a bit. Probably the worst time to be shopping for a stand.


----------



## d_rek

15% off entire order from Tooth of the Arrow use code "deerhunter17" 

https://toothofthearrow.com/shop/

Save a few bucks on some bad*** broadheads!


----------



## Krazo




----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> Hey thanks Fezz. Yeah Im still holding out for something new sub $200 and keep checking CL a couple of times a day. I'll get it done! 4 weeks and 1 day to go. Cabelas has the XXL version for $240 which you can get with coupons and stuff. It has the foot rest. But I am going to try find something new for ~$150-$200. I know there is a deal to be had. I may just start off hunting on foot and get one once the prices ease off a bit. Probably the worst time to be shopping for a stand.


I bought an api climber off CL, re-painted it, grip tape, hazmore seat, summit stirrups, muddy backpack straps, new coated chains............you'll find something for sure............ If I come across anything also, I will let you know


----------



## TheKingofKings

meatman said:


> Hey thanks Fezz. Yeah Im still holding out for something new sub $200 and keep checking CL a couple of times a day. I'll get it done! 4 weeks and 1 day to go. Cabelas has the XXL version for $240 which you can get with coupons and stuff. It has the foot rest. But I am going to try find something new for ~$150-$200. I know there is a deal to be had. I may just start off hunting on foot and get one once the prices ease off a bit. Probably the worst time to be shopping for a stand.


Short of buying a used one I don't see them under $200.


----------



## meatman

TheKingofKings said:


> Short of buying a used one I don't see them under $200.


I checked Camel. They were $180 on Amazon last year.


----------



## mikear

S&S is having a 20-30% off sale on all First Lite gear in stock, no coupon needed. 

Use coupon code "AT" for an additional 6% off the sale pricing. 

https://www.sandsarchery.com/First-Lite-Wool-s/42.htm


----------



## Fezzik

mikear said:


> S&S is having a 20-30% off sale on all First Lite gear in stock, no coupon needed.
> 
> Use coupon code "AT" for an additional 6% off the sale pricing.
> 
> https://www.sandsarchery.com/First-Lite-Wool-s/42.htm


same at 20-30% off at Blackovis, my guess is that FL has given the go ahead to its sellers so be on the lookout. I like the additional AT discount, we need more of those!


----------



## wolfseason

I was really surprised on how much I liked the Vortex Cabelas Intrepid Bino's. I was saving up for razor' s and thought I'll look at them while getting a new ground blind. They are marked down from 799.00 to 499.00 my eyes loved them ergonomics aren't razor HD level but dang good glass for 500 bucks really like the low light performance.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> same at 20-30% off at Blackovis, my guess is that FL has given the go ahead to its sellers so be on the lookout. I like the additional AT discount, we need more of those!


add Midway to the list


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> add Midway to the list


Best thing about black ovis is free ship and returns plus a free hat if you spend $75

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Was directed to this site to register for a rebate, I noticed it has all of the possible rebates listed. 

https://sporting.myonlinerebate.com/

Pretty cool site to keep an eye on if you are planning a purchase or even if you've recently made a purchase


----------



## d_rek

Dicks / Field & Stream has Victory Decimator Arrows on sale $20 for 1/2 dozen as of 9/19.


----------



## Thanatos81

meatman said:


> I checked Camel. They were $180 on Amazon last year.


https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-16sumuvprclsscnfntsb/16sumuvprclsscnfntsb

Dicks has the Summit Infinity for $180 on sale not sure how long the sale is though...


----------



## Gamover06

Just got a pair of Irish Setter Rutmaster 2.0 rubber boots for 70 at Scheels regularly 129.


----------



## gridman

Camp fire has rhinehart blemished 3D targets for 89 dollars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

https://www.camofire.com/ for the targets


----------



## gridman

Ebard22 said:


> https://www.camofire.com/ for the targets


thanks.................autocorrect campfire.......wth.


----------



## optimal_max

d_rek said:


> Dicks / Field & Stream has Victory Decimator Arrows on sale $20 for 1/2 dozen as of 9/19.


Yep, and they will cut and install inserts in-store for free. Very nice deal on hunting arrows.


----------



## ATG

meatman said:


> Yeah thats what I suspected. Im tempted to get a $150 ghille setup and go ground hunting, but as a new guy, I may have zero success and may be setting myself up for disappointment, and end up with another $250 on top of that for a stand anyway. Really not sure what to do. Just hoping one morning I wake up and find a SD for $150!


Get the ghillie, or some ASAT camo. It will be a learning curve if you're new to the ground. In fact, just get the top of a ghillie to save some - the pants just get caught up on undergrowth. Check out the still hunting showcase thread or PM me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to pass on some of these deals from a great establishment and staunch supporter of AT - even threw in free shipping for orders over $79.....click the FALL HUNTING SALE at the top left...

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/?tr...tandardEmailMarketing&utm_content=2017GEARBAG


----------



## meatman

Guys, $15 off $75 at Ebay if you use PayPal, use code PSAVE15NOW. Dont know how long it will last. Enjoy.


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## olemossyhorns

ameristep lock on 22$ uncomfortable I'm sure, but dirt cheap!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Challenger-Hang-On-Treestand/25059461


----------



## optimal_max

KUIU is clearancing out some clothing.

http://www.kuiu.com/outlet/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=summeroutletclearence


----------



## crawdad

What about this 17 foot ladder stand at Dicks for $75:

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/field-stream-lookout-deluxe-17-ladder-stand-16fnsafslktdlxxxxtsb/16fnsafslktdlxxxxtsb

Anybody have this stand and have any comments, pro or con?


----------



## kfilament

crawdad said:


> What about this 17 foot ladder stand at Dicks for $75:
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/field-stream-lookout-deluxe-17-ladder-stand-16fnsafslktdlxxxxtsb/16fnsafslktdlxxxxtsb
> 
> Anybody have this stand and have any comments, pro or con?


I have one, I think I paid $40 for it, that's about what it's worth IMO. Not comfy, only good things are a) it's taller than most, b) platform goes all the way back to tree, c) seat folds up. It's a cheap-o stand quality wise, but slightly better than the Wal-Mart stuff, but jsut barely.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

kfilament said:


> I have one, I think I paid $40 for it, that's about what it's worth IMO. Not comfy, only good things are a) it's taller than most, b) platform goes all the way back to tree, c) seat folds up. It's a cheap-o stand quality wise, but slightly better than the Wal-Mart stuff, but jsut barely.


yes i have one also i will not buy another.


----------



## lakertown24

:cheersoes anyone have a Cabelas code they don't need, I desperately need warmer base layers. Pm me thanks


----------



## Honolua

Any smokin' deals on deer cameras?


----------



## Blueberry815

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...el-three-blade-broadhead/1376149.uts?slotId=7

Decent deal on rage chisel 3 blades


----------



## kspseshooter

Packs of 4 Stagger steps marked down to $9.99 at Menards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

Honolua said:


> Any smokin' deals on deer cameras?


Walmart was selling the Bushnell E2 on closeout for $35 not too long ago. 

I was fortunate enough to pick one up. 

Unfortunately, the last time I went to pull the card, I discovered that a tresspassing thief got an even better deal with a five finger discount. 

I only had it for a few weeks and was only able to pull one set of pics before it was stolen. 

If you are looking for a "smokin' deal" on a trail camera, check the Philly area Craigslist. You might find a "hot" one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Honolua said:


> Any smokin' deals on deer cameras?


Dicks has Primos truth cams for $79.99 (which isn't that great) BUT they have a $30 mail in rebate which brings it down to $50 which is actually pretty good.


----------



## smokin x's

2Rsquared said:


> Walmart was selling the Bushnell E2 on closeout for $35 not too long ago.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to pick one up.
> 
> Unfortunately, the last time I went to pull the card, I discovered that a tresspassing thief got an even better deal with a five finger discount.
> 
> I only had it for a few weeks and was only able to pull one set of pics before it was stolen.
> 
> If you are looking for a "smokin' deal" on a trail camera, check the Philly area Craigslist. You might find a "hot" one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I saw them at my local walmart about two months ago (they had 8) for the same price each. I didnt know anything about them so I went home to look into them and went back the next day to grab all they had, not a single one left!

I cant believe I missed that overnight. That was probably the deal of my lifetime! Ended up buying an E3 the other week for $129 plus a $30 rebate. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

If I win money at my next poker game and can afford a Reign 6 or Halon 32 hahaha, what's a realistic expectation for what price they will drop to over Christmas?

Will say a new $1000 Halon 32 drop to $800 at a dealer? Or $700? I just have no idea about seasonal pricing. Put another way, at what price would a $1000 bow be a snap buy that you cant miss out on?


----------



## Fezzik

meatman said:


> If I win money at my next poker game and can afford a Reign 6 or Halon 32 hahaha, what's a realistic expectation for what price they will drop to over Christmas?
> 
> Will say a new $1000 Halon 32 drop to $800 at a dealer? Or $700? I just have no idea about seasonal pricing. Put another way, at what price would a $1000 bow be a snap buy that you cant miss out on?



Why not just buy one used in the classifieds and save even more? Most of these guys go through bows like my wife goes through shoes, you can find them basically brand new


----------



## HoosierArcher88

optimal_max said:


> Dicks has Primos truth cams for $79.99 (which isn't that great) BUT they have a $30 mail in rebate which brings it down to $50 which is actually pretty good.


Unfortunately, the primos proof cam rebate is only good for Canada eh?


----------



## monahmat

meatman said:


> what's a realistic expectation for what price they will drop to over Christmas?


Typically you see a price drop of $150-$200 for on hand inventory when the new lines get released. I second buying used. You can typically pick up what you want for 40% off with only a couple hundred shots through it.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

50% Midway Branded Hunting Clothing

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetL...1&userItemsPerPage=48&persistedItemsPerPage=0


----------



## JBB54

I have zero experience with these sticks, however its one hell of a deal to pass up.


----------



## Kaizoku

Fezzik said:


> Why not just buy one used in the classifieds and save even more? Most of these guys go through bows like my wife goes through shoes, you can find them basically brand new


A lot of people want a warranty. So that is likely why.


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Why not just buy one used in the classifieds and save even more? Most of these guys go through bows like my wife goes through shoes, you can find them basically brand new


Yeah Ive read a couple of horror stories in the classifieds of deals gone wrong. The risk/reward tradeoff just makes zero sense to me (unless you can find someone within driving distance to go checkout the bow in person).

Buying a $1000 bow for $700 over the internet from someone across the country, without ever seeing the bow, or knowing who the guy is, and hoping your goods arrive and even if they do, giving up the lifetime warranty and getting stuck with a Bowtech Limbuster etc etc, to save $300 but potentially lose $700? It just does not compute IMHO, but each to his own. But like I said, if I could drive to someone and meet them in person, thats different. 

Thanks for the info Re: the price drop. Seems like 20% off MSRP would be a good deal.


----------



## dt5150

field supply has trophy ridge react-one single pin sights on sale for $59 :mg:


----------



## Krazo

Questions & pictures help hedge the risk. Of course it comes down people & honesty. Everyone has different risk tolerances. $700 is a lot of money to me, maybe not some on here it is to me, I'm willing to roll the dice. Helps that I've done it before & had success.


----------



## 2backstraps

Also why feedback is important to review and not sending money through PayPal as friends and family. Their protections are in place for a reason when making online transactions. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Unfortunately, the primos proof cam rebate is only good for Canada eh?


Nope. There is a Dicks exclusive rebate that is not on the Primos Website. Available in the USA.

The link was on the webpage before the flash sale. It'll be back after the flash sale is over.

HEre is the link. 

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/dkscdn/PROOF_CAM_REBATEpdf

Also FYI, the Primos cam is $69.99 today, so $40 after rebate.


----------



## optimal_max

meatman said:


> Yeah Ive read a couple of horror stories in the classifieds of deals gone wrong. The risk/reward tradeoff just makes zero sense to me (unless you can find someone within driving distance to go checkout the bow in person).
> 
> Buying a $1000 bow for $700 over the internet from someone across the country, without ever seeing the bow, or knowing who the guy is, and hoping your goods arrive and even if they do, giving up the lifetime warranty and getting stuck with a Bowtech Limbuster etc etc, to save $300 but potentially lose $700? It just does not compute IMHO, but each to his own. But like I said, if I could drive to someone and meet them in person, thats different.
> 
> Thanks for the info Re: the price drop. Seems like 20% off MSRP would be a good deal.


Not true in my experience at all. I've bought about 30 used bows off archerytalk classifieds. Only had 1 that had issues, but even after paying for the repairs on that one (which wouldn't have been covered under warranty anyway), it was still $400 less than what it would have cost new.

And warranties only cover manufacturer defects. I've never needed warranty work on any of the used bows I bought.

Also, if the seller is dishonest in any way, and doesn't want to make it right, you file a claim with paypal and get your $ back, which is why you always use paypal. And buy from sellers with high feedback.

There really isn't much risk.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

optimal_max said:


> Nope. There is a Dicks exclusive rebate that is not on the Primos Website. Available in the USA.
> 
> The link was on the webpage before the flash sale. It'll be back after the flash sale is over.
> 
> HEre is the link.
> 
> https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/dkscdn/PROOF_CAM_REBATEpdf
> 
> Also FYI, the Primos cam is $69.99 today, so $40 after rebate.


Wow, I stand corrected. ThAnkyou Optimal!


----------



## optimal_max

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Wow, I stand corrected. ThAnkyou Optimal!


No problem. I just sent my rebate form in om another one this week. I like those little cameras. Pictures are clear, trigger speed respectable, easy to use, and battery life is awesome. I have one that's been out for 1.5 months with over a thousand pics and still 99% battery.

Also, if you have an ebates account you can get a few more bucks off by purchasing through ebates.


----------



## Ebard22

Camofire has woody max muck boots for 109 today


----------



## Scott Ho

Darn Tough socks are on sale. See the link. These socks are the best, if anything ever happens to them, send them back and they send you a new pair lifetime guarantee. 

http://www.gobros.com/darn-tough.ht...ickid=whgwJCUDhXDDwmERX1xeyUyQUkm1flyhw1hW140


----------



## Barlow96

Anyone got a Cabela's code for $20 off $150. Could use it today.


----------



## Bulian82

Barlow96 said:


> Anyone got a Cabela's code for $20 off $150. Could use it today.


I got one that came in the mail yesterday I'm not sure what value but I'll look when I get home from work. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deereman8370

JWRVHX 20$ off 100$. Not going to use it


----------



## optimal_max

Badlands hunting gear on clearance - Lifetime warranty

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/apparel


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Badlands has some of their approach items on sale...

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/apparel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

Sent this to another member but don't know if he used it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

tanna114 said:


> Sent this to another member but don't know if he used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I used it thanks.


----------



## Krazo

anymore cabelas coupons? need bucks # & bucks code please.


----------



## Deereman8370

Deereman8370 said:


> JWRVHX 20$ off 100$. Not going to use it


Here is mine, not sure if it’s been used yet


----------



## Krazo

Deereman8370 said:


> Here is mine, not sure if it’s been used yet


I need the 'cabelas bucks number' along with the code you gave for it to work. without the bucks number, the code does not work.


----------



## 0124vctd

JBB54 said:


> I have zero experience with these sticks, however its one hell of a deal to pass up.
> View attachment 6262293


I've got 2 sets of these and am very happy with them. Not a very mobile setup but can be modified and they are 25 foot. I go mine on sale last year at the end of season for $30 I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17

SA Fishing is having a sale on there face shields. They have several camo options for hunting.


----------



## Dloat

Scott Ho said:


> Darn Tough socks are on sale. See the link. These socks are the best, if anything ever happens to them, send them back and they send you a new pair lifetime guarantee.
> 
> http://www.gobros.com/darn-tough.ht...ickid=whgwJCUDhXDDwmERX1xeyUyQUkm1flyhw1hW140


Thanks a lot, now I have to buy these and I just came here to browse haha! I have one pair of these and like them better than any other brand I have by far!


----------



## whodeynation

Dicks has $20 off $100 can get a Timberline hang on and climbing sticks for $80-90 pretty good deal IMO. Love my Timberline stand for the price.


----------



## CRE10

0124vctd said:


> I've got 2 sets of these and am very happy with them. Not a very mobile setup but can be modified and they are 25 foot. I go mine on sale last year at the end of season for $30 I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're nice. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangercupz20

Anybody have a Cabela?s coupon they aren?t going to use?


----------



## 71212

rangercupz20 said:


> Anybody have a Cabela?s coupon they aren?t going to use?


Cabela's bucks number. 528491069
Cabela's bucks code. HUCTER


----------



## Fezzik

Bushnell E2 for 79

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...cam-12-mp-hd-essential-e2-trail-camera-74-99/

I have 5 of these and I really like them, much better sensors for triggering pics and a large field of view


----------



## Fezzik

Cabelas seat protector for bench seat is on clearance for 5.88

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...ckdeals LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10


----------



## pbuck

FYI for those that ordered the Double Bull Blind posted a while ago. 

Just got notice my $75 rebate check from Primos is in the mail.


----------



## kfilament

pbuck said:


> FYI for those that ordered the Double Bull Blind posted a while ago.
> 
> Just got notice my $75 rebate check from Primos is in the mail.


Nice, I had kinda forgotten about it, maybe the wife will have too! Blind has been great, really glad I held out and waited to get a good quality one rather than a cheaper one. I got the Ground Hog pack to carry it in and have been really pleased with the setup. Now if I could just get some temps below 80 I will be good to go!


----------



## pbuck

I received a couple emails and I think you can check your rebate status here...
https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com/


----------



## booner21

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...ant-17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg/17madumdtrcyxxxxxhbg

These were highly overpriced from the beginning but if you buy 3 14 bucks a piece. I have made my own in the past but have had a heck of a time getting them to stay in the ground and upright.

If you haven't tried a scrape tree in the middle of a plot do it you won't be sorry

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Cabelas Coupon 20$ off 100$ Expires 10/17/2017 
Bucks Number=528439682
Bucks Code=AUTTKX


----------



## sprmario

Creefer17 said:


> SA Fishing is having a sale on there face shields. They have several camo options for hunting.


I feel like these are always on sale. They are pretty decent but do not compare to a real buff. And if you got a big head they are tight.


----------



## smokin x's

sprmario said:


> I feel like these are always on sale. They are pretty decent but do not compare to a real buff. And if you got a big head they are tight.


100% agree with all of this. Constantly running "sales", they let the wind right through, and they are really tight if youve got a big head - even after they stretch. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17

sprmario said:


> I feel like these are always on sale. They are pretty decent but do not compare to a real buff. And if you got a big head they are tight.





smokin x's said:


> 100% agree with all of this. Constantly running "sales", they let the wind right through, and they are really tight if youve got a big head - even after they stretch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


My bad folks haha. Saw it and thought I'd post it.


----------



## meatman

It's like dicks. Hurry, 50% off sale!!!!! Everyday email spam. Stuff is normally full price. I don't know how they get away with it.


----------



## meatmissile

meatman said:


> It's like dicks. Hurry, 50% off sale!!!!! Everyday email spam. Stuff is normally full price. I don't know how they get away with it.


This sounds very X ratex

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

meatmissile said:


> This sounds very X ratex
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


from a guy named "meatmissle"


----------



## lakertown24

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> from a guy named "meatmissle"


Hahahahhahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## meatmissile

optimal_max said:


> from a guy named "meatmissle"


I know,, couldnt help but make a joke.. No harm intended

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

I do have a cabelas 20 off a $100 if anyone is interested. Pm instead of me posting.


----------



## rako

Dick's has a legit sale of 20% off entire purchase (including sale items) today and tomorrow. Just bought an Outpost XL ladder stand for $120, and a dozen Victory Decimator arrows for $32 cut to size.


----------



## optimal_max

Icebreaker has camos on sale. Sorry, no base layers, but some top-quality mid-layers. 

http://www.icebreaker.com/en/camo


----------



## K9Zoey

Phew, they're proud of that stuff. Good buy with the discount though


----------



## optimal_max

K9Zoey said:


> Phew, they're proud of that stuff. Good buy with the discount though


Yeah, I wouldn't pay full price. But I have a few Icebreaker items I got on sale and love them.


----------



## meatman

Guys without reading 100 pages back. Can someone remind me what that trail cam steal of a deal at Walmart was? I'm definitely going to bed one. Got skunked on our first trip today haha!


----------



## BigBrian

meatman said:


> Guys without reading 100 pages back. Can someone remind me what that trail cam steal of a deal at Walmart was? I'm definitely going to bed one. Got skunked on our first trip today haha!


That deal is long gone, Only last a couple days.


----------



## C Svach

Let it die


----------



## Critter10

Where was it last year that had the Hawk Mega Combat and Ranger sticks combo for $100? 

Wish I woulda bought 4 of those! I believe it was a true after season deal, I'll be on the lookout and let ya'll know after I get mine ordered!


----------



## baz77

Critter10 said:


> Where was it last year that had the Hawk Mega Combat and Ranger sticks combo for $100?
> 
> Wish I woulda bought 4 of those! I believe it was a true after season deal, I'll be on the lookout and let ya'll know after I get mine ordered!


Field and stream Black Friday sale.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Critter10 said:


> Where was it last year that had the Hawk Mega Combat and Ranger sticks combo for $100?
> 
> Wish I woulda bought 4 of those! I believe it was a true after season deal, I'll be on the lookout and let ya'll know after I get mine ordered!


I think you’re correct. Believe it was after Christmas


----------



## Stick12

Cabelas has a "waterfowl" sweater on sale now almost 80% off. With their windshear lining. Regularly $160 going for $34.88 right now

http://www.cabelas.com/product/clot...hear-new-fatigue-sweater/1976645.uts?slotId=3


----------



## Kris87

Cabela's bargain cave is probably as good as I've seen it right now. Some steals on Cabelas brand clothing. They must be getting ready to introduce a new pattern or something. Some great deals on gloves, beanies, gaiters.....and the best of all I saw. The goose down muff, normally $60+, was only $14.88. If you don't have one of these muffs, its insanely warm.


----------



## frankiecruzer

$40 from midway USA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

frankiecruzer said:


> $40 from midway USA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> 
> They had this sale a month or two ago and I picked it up. Really nice harness


----------



## xdmelarton

39.00 HSS Ultra Lite Flex Black out Harness until you add 11.00 shipping. I was in cart and ready to pay for something i really didn't need...up until that point. Still a good deal, but not so much if you already have a decent harness.


----------



## Ebard22

I didn't have any harness so I was happy with the deal


----------



## Jackle1886

The cabelas bargain cave got me! Anyone have a coupon? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Anyone have a 20 off 100 for cabelas? Please pm if you do


----------



## optimal_max

F&S Timberline hang-on AND 20' climbing sticks combo for $99 with free shipping

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/timberline-bundle


----------



## optimal_max

Primos cam $30 after mail-in-rebate


https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...era-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


----------



## Rakkasan133

optimal_max said:


> Primos cam $30 after mail-in-rebate
> 
> 
> https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...era-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


These are great cameras for the price!! The video they take is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Rakkasan133 said:


> These are great cameras for the price!! The video they take is awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I have 2. the battery life is great too.


----------



## CBB

Just a heads up, Cabelas honored my expired 20 off 100 coupon yesterday. The rep stated that a Supervisor told here there is a 7 day Grace period on the discount coupons.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Cabelas has their new insulated heavyweight base layer top on sale. Picked it up today for 59.99


----------



## CRE10

TheKingofKings said:


> Cabelas has their new insulated heavyweight base layer top on sale. Picked it up today for 59.99


Link?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-INSULATED-STANDHUNTER-BASELAYER-TOP/2251434.uts?slotId=9


----------



## TheKingofKings

Pants are not on sale.


----------



## Bulian82

Thanks for the post I just ordered one of the tops. And their regular Merino wool base layers are on sale for 24.98 a piece too. I've never used them before but that's too good of a deal not to try. 

Now if I could ever catch their other stand Hunter thermals on sale I would buy two sets of them, they are the warmest most comfortable ones I've ever tried. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Bulian82 said:


> Thanks for the post I just ordered one of the tops. And their regular Merino wool base layers are on sale for 24.98 a piece too. I've never used them before but that's too good of a deal not to try.
> 
> Now if I could ever catch their other stand Hunter thermals on sale I would buy two sets of them, they are the warmest most comfortable ones I've ever tried.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Yes, good find on the Merino base layers! Links -

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MENS-MERINO-BASELAYER-BOTTOM/2454609.uts?slotId=4
http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MENS-MERINO-BASELAYER-TOP/2454611.uts?slotId=3

Plus lifetime guarantee!


----------



## TheKingofKings

No problem at all. Love sharing good deals.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Here's one if there's a 7 day grace period









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Bulian82 said:


> Now if I could ever catch their other stand Hunter thermals on sale I would buy two sets of them, they are the warmest most comfortable ones I've ever tried.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Which ones?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

bump it. This thread doesn't belong on pg 7.


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Walmart has the Plano SE Series bow case on sale locally for $24.97. Online shows $18.15, but out of stock. 

I have one I got with a cheapie bow a few years ago. These sit nicely on an ATV rack with a couple bungie straps. Keeps tree branches and brush from snagging something on the bow while en route to your favorite spot. 

Link:https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-SE-Series-Single-Bow-Case/17134642


----------



## meatman

mikear said:


> Walmart has the Plano SE Series bow case on sale locally for $24.97. Online shows $18.15, but out of stock.
> 
> I have one I got with a cheapie bow a few years ago. These sit nicely on an ATV rack with a couple bungie straps. Keeps tree branches and brush from snagging something on the bow while en route to your favorite spot.
> 
> Link:https://www.walmart.com/ip/Plano-SE-Series-Single-Bow-Case/17134642


Sweet thanks. Would this fit a larger compound bow like a Halon 32 or similar?


----------



## MissouriBowtech

meatman said:


> Sweet thanks. Would this fit a larger compound bow like a Halon 32 or similar?


If you find it in store they will match the online price fyi. I check almost everything other than groceries at Wal-Mart and have saved a TON.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Boss Buck Decoy at Dicks for $99. Shipping is $20 but they discount it $15. Picked mine up for $112 shipped w/ tax. Been wanting to play with a decoy for a while now.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...bdzDhp2PCicuyH6eytxjjhlNpCUZFOdhoCELoQAvD_BwE


----------



## mikear

meatman said:


> Sweet thanks. Would this fit a larger compound bow like a Halon 32 or similar?


My Perfexion is 36" ATA and it fits fine. I'd assume a halon would fit nicely.


----------



## mikear

MissouriBowtech said:


> If you find it in store they will match the online price fyi. I check almost everything other than groceries at Wal-Mart and have saved a TON.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've also done this but was buying a hatchet last week and the lady said they don't price match with their own website anymore. She showed me the big blue policy hanging my the register that went into effect September or October this year.


----------



## Oncorhynchus

mikear said:


> I've also done this but was buying a hatchet last week and the lady said they don't price match with their own website anymore. She showed me the big blue policy hanging my the register that went into effect September or October this year.


Well, that is a little ridiculous. Was it a regional thing or for all stores?


----------



## mikear

Oncorhynchus said:


> Well, that is a little ridiculous. Was it a regional thing or for all stores?


She said "our" new policy, so I'm unsure but would assume all Walmarts. This was in Oklahoma. I'll dang sure try it again, regardless.


----------



## meatman

Guys if anyone has a Cabelas code please PM me. I would like to pickup some more camo. Much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

meatman said:


> Guys if anyone has a Cabelas code please PM me. I would like to pickup some more camo. Much appreciated. Thank you!


I posted one but not sure if anyone used it. It's expired but in store they accept it so maybe calling they'd accept it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

MissouriBowtech said:


> I posted one but not sure if anyone used it. It's expired but in store they accept it so maybe calling they'd accept it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks but its already been used  If anyone has one please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## chuckalope

Midway has Doloma Decoy 2nd's on clearance for 60$

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?userSearchQuery=doloma+decoy&userItemsPerPage=48


----------



## crawdad

Walmart has this Americe Depp ladder stand for $88. Anyone have any experience with this stand? I like a good bargain but don?t want to waste money on a lousy stand
Anyone have any experience with this stand? I like a good bargain but don?t want to waste money on a lousy stand


----------



## crawdad

Sorry that was a ameristep. See link

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Two-Man-Ladderstand-w-RealTree-AP-Seat/36545660


----------



## kravguy

crawdad said:


> Sorry that was a ameristep. See link
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Two-Man-Ladderstand-w-RealTree-AP-Seat/36545660


I have about 10 of them. Sometimes they get down in the $70 range. I dont think you can beat it for the money. I dont need to be up high for where they are being used, so they work perfect for us.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Seen this on Cabelas. $200 after rebate for the wireless cam.









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

crawdad said:


> Sorry that was a ameristep. See link
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Two-Man-Ladderstand-w-RealTree-AP-Seat/36545660


I got one after season last year for $43 because they marked it wrong but the clearance price they meant to mark it at was $62 or so. Quality seems decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenman

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/ri...MI6p_UnM-T1wIViLrACh0AhAy_EAYYASABEgJnUvD_BwE


----------



## dhom

My wife sent me into Aldi to pick a few things up. My frustration of having to go out of my way turned into a great surprise. Couldn't pass this up! 12 mp, HD video, SD card, batteries and a color LCD viewing screen. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

dhom said:


> My wife sent me into Aldi to pick a few things up. My frustration of having to go out of my way turned into a great surprise. Couldn't pass this up! 12 mp, HD video, SD card, batteries and a color LCD viewing screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like a great deal!!!!! Who manufactures this camera?


----------



## dhom

meatman said:


> Seems like a great deal!!!!! Who manufactures this camera?


I have no idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

dhom said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean its made in a China has to be a steal...smh!!


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> Seems like a great deal!!!!! Who manufactures this camera?


Won Hung Lo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

Boxerboxer said:


> Won Hung Lo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it was bought by Hey Who Cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

For $31 I wouldn’t care either.


----------



## mikear

PA_ENGR said:


> I mean its made in a China has to be a steal...smh!!


I'm betting most affordable cameras are, not just the no name brands.


----------



## whodeynation

If I'm reading it right Dicks has Hard Core Ole Jack Deer Decoy for $50 after mail in rebate.


----------



## Binney59

Camera looks like a Ltl Acorn. I had one they worked great. Nice score if so


----------



## Krazo

dhom said:


> My wife sent me into Aldi to pick a few things up. My frustration of having to go out of my way turned into a great surprise. Couldn't pass this up! 12 mp, HD video, SD card, batteries and a color LCD viewing screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post a review


----------



## Sasamafras

Krazo said:


> Please post a review


Also picked 1 up, have only tested it but very impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

The primos cameras for $30 after rebate are a steal. I cannot tell a difference between that and my $200 Bushnell ones. The easiest camera there is to set up. I was so happy with the two I purchased three more. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach




----------



## mikear

Jackle1886 said:


> The primos cameras for $30 after rebate are a steal. I cannot tell a difference between that and my $200 Bushnell ones. The easiest camera there is to set up. I was so happy with the two I purchased three more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


How long have you had them? I have had the Primos Ultra Cam 35 and 46, both of which were easy to set up and performed fairly well. After one season both of them had issues that rendered them useless. Therefore, I'm skeptical about more Primos cameras. A long term review would be awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## Jackle1886

mikear said:


> How long have you had them? I have had the Primos Ultra Cam 35 and 46, both of which were easy to set up and performed fairly well. After one season both of them had issues that rendered them useless. Therefore, I'm skeptical about more Primos cameras. A long term review would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks.


They went out this year. I ran Moultrie ones before but those barely lasted 2 seasons. Those were over $50 a camera per season. Even if these only last 1 season at $30 I'm ahead. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dloat

Bushnell wireless trail cam at cabelas.com. Usually 399.99 on sale for 299.99 and it has a 100 mail in rebate so 199.99!


----------



## olemossyhorns

C Svach said:


> View attachment 6284387


Thanks for that! Didn't need them but couldn't pass em.


----------



## Buckem

Jackle1886 said:


> The primos cameras for $30 after rebate are a steal. I cannot tell a difference between that and my $200 Bushnell ones. The easiest camera there is to set up. I was so happy with the two I purchased three more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


They're $69.99 plus $30 mail in rebate now. I ordered two before the $10 increase, hopefully the last a couple years.


----------



## Buckem

dhom said:


> My wife sent me into Aldi to pick a few things up. My frustration of having to go out of my way turned into a great surprise. Couldn't pass this up! 12 mp, HD video, SD card, batteries and a color LCD viewing screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They 're $59.99 at my local Aldi's. I had to pass, there are six left so will maybe check later on this week to see if the price drops.


----------



## ParkerBow

Any good deals on Ladder Stands ??


----------



## Tbass3574




----------



## Fezzik

40%off is happening at dicks also 12-1 central


----------



## Bigeclipse

Fezzik said:


> 40%off is happening at dicks also 12-1 central


is it 40% off everything?


----------



## nrlombar

Bigeclipse said:


> is it 40% off everything?


One item limited to first 50,000 customers

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Bigeclipse said:


> is it 40% off everything?


Fine print said excludes Ping. Last I checked they didn't make a hunting club, so it doesn't affect me.

40% off one item, up to $50 discount. First 50,000 orders.


----------



## optimal_max

Nice, now more competition to get the F&S order in before everyone else. :zip:


----------



## nrlombar

optimal_max said:


> Nice, now more competition to get the F&S order in before everyone else. :zip:


They are both owned by Dicks and both appear to have same items. Could order one item from each or if worried about item use dicks since they have 50k purchase limit

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

nrlombar said:


> They are both owned by Dicks and both appear to have same items. Could order one item from each or if worried about item use dicks since they have 50k purchase limit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well aware, thank you :thumbs_up


----------



## meatman

Anything good at Dicks. Summit Viper SD is $225, not bad. What else?


----------



## optimal_max

traffic on both sites is bad. very slow

Must be over on both sites.


----------



## byg

yes it was, took me like 20 minutes to finally get to order my item, kept emptying my cart. Finally got it


----------



## whodeynation

So I ordered one of the primos cams with the 40% off got it for $43 what's the odds I get the $30 rebate lol


----------



## Jackle1886

whodeynation said:


> So I ordered one of the primos cams with the 40% off got it for $43 what's the odds I get the $30 rebate lol


I'm currently fighting them on this. Tried calling customer service and 30min wait. Chatted with the online help and was told no go.

They list the 12mp camera as having a rebate. Even include the link when you pull up the camera on the website. However, the link is only for the 10mp camera. Was told they would not honor it. I'll update later with results if they change. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

picked up a Field & Stream Outpost XL 17' Ladder Stand for 99.99
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-15fnsufstpstxlxxxtsb/15fnsufstpstxlxxxtsb


----------



## cschwanz

tried to order the Ole jack decoy $99 down to $59 then was gonna try the $30 rebate. website hiccuped on me a bunch and by the time i got it to finally enter on my cart and get to checkout the price didnt show discount. oh well, guess im not spending money today


----------



## cschwanz

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> picked up a Field & Stream Outpost XL 17' Ladder Stand for 99.99
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-15fnsufstpstxlxxxtsb/15fnsufstpstxlxxxtsb


I put one of those up this summer. not a big fan of the shooting rail design but will have to see how it is with an actual gun in my hand. the rest of the stand is great tho!


----------



## whodeynation

cschwanz said:


> tried to order the Ole jack decoy $99 down to $59 then was gonna try the $30 rebate. website hiccuped on me a bunch and by the time i got it to finally enter on my cart and get to checkout the price didnt show discount. oh well, guess im not spending money today


Had the same thought on the primos proof gen 2 trail camera. If they honor that $30 mail in rebate on it I'll have $15 invested in it.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

cschwanz said:


> I put one of those up this summer. not a big fan of the shooting rail design but will have to see how it is with an actual gun in my hand. the rest of the stand is great tho!


I got a few others and i don't put the shooting rail on


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Rage Kore Mechanical Broadhead 100 Grain Stainless Steel Pack of 3 $11.25

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...broadhead-100-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


----------



## ParkerBow

I tried to order a ladder stand with the 40% and I guess I was too late and the discount wouldn't work. I'll just wait for black Friday or cyber Monday and see what comes up


----------



## optimal_max

Jackle1886 said:


> I'm currently fighting them on this. Tried calling customer service and 30min wait. Chatted with the online help and was told no go.
> 
> They list the 12mp camera as having a rebate. Even include the link when you pull up the camera on the website. However, the link is only for the 10mp camera. Was told they would not honor it. I'll update later with results if they change.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Talk to someone else if you can. I talked to someone who said they would honor it because it was a mistake on their part since the rebate is advertised WITH that camera, and they don't even sell the 10MP camera. They said the model number on the rebate card was wrong. My rebate status currently shows "in process" and like everything else with Vista Outdoors, takes forever.

I almost picked up a Millenium M25 during the 40% sale for $60, but I talked my self out of it since I am good for stand at the moment.


----------



## Jackle1886

optimal_max said:


> Talk to someone else if you can. I talked to someone who said they would honor it because it was a mistake on their part since the rebate is advertised WITH that camera, and they don't even sell the 10MP camera. They said the model number on the rebate card was wrong. My rebate status currently shows "in process" and like everything else with Vista Outdoors, takes forever.


I'm going to the store tomorrow to ask. And have them cut the decimator arrows I purchased. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## byg

cschwanz, I was after the very same item, and the same thing happened to me ,finally got it to go. Curious if ill get the 30$ rebate


----------



## Boxerboxer

First lite has a sale today at 9AM MDT. 

40% off ASAT (Discontinued for 2018) and pine color schemes

25% off aerowool. 

As I understand it some or all of the ASAT stuff is not showing up but will be back at 9 (10 central). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

https://www.amazon.com/dlp/ca23f3ef...09-20&linkId=984cb8422a039a688336bcb0f53059e4

Bunch of HSS stuff on sale today on Amazon, I grabbed a new tree rope for a couple bucks cheaper than normal


----------



## optimal_max

Boxerboxer said:


> First lite has a sale today at 9AM MDT.
> 
> 40% off ASAT (Discontinued for 2018) and pine color schemes
> 
> 25% off aerowool.
> 
> As I understand it some or all of the ASAT stuff is not showing up but will be back at 9 (10 central).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


too bad the obsidian pants are out of stock. They would have been perfect.


----------



## mikear

optimal_max said:


> too bad the obsidian pants are out of stock. They would have been perfect.


Depending on your size, Blackovis still has some in stock at the discounted price. 

Might touch base with Bean Outdoors on here to see if he has anything and is offering the 40% off for ASAT First Lite.


----------



## chaded

If anyone sees those lifelines for a good deal let us know! I am wanting to get several.


----------



## pointndog

chaded said:


> If anyone sees those lifelines for a good deal let us know! I am wanting to get several.


Amazon has HSS discounted yesterday the lifeline were 1/2 price. Not sure if it is still going.


----------



## MNarrow

20% off Browning Dark Ops

http://www.scheels.com/search?q=dark+ops&lang=en_US


----------



## chaded

pointndog said:


> Amazon has HSS discounted yesterday the lifeline were 1/2 price. Not sure if it is still going.


Doesn’t look like that deal is still going. I wish I would of caught it.


----------



## hokiehunter373

chaded said:


> If anyone sees those lifelines for a good deal let us know! I am wanting to get several.


They always have a fantastic black Friday deal


----------



## JakeZ7

How do you guys get the 20 off 100 codes for Cabela's? I'm a club member and get emails from them but have never gotten one of these...


----------



## Bulian82

JakeZ7 said:


> How do you guys get the 20 off 100 codes for Cabela's? I'm a club member and get emails from them but have never gotten one of these...


In the mail. Like the catalog. I get them at least once a month if not more. It must be because I live pretty close to one. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeZ7

Bulian82 said:


> In the mail. Like the catalog. I get them at least once a month if not more. It must be because I live pretty close to one.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Really? I get the catalogs too. Maybe my wife's secretly throwing them away!


----------



## Buckem

JakeZ7 said:


> Really? I get the catalogs too. Maybe my wife's secretly throwing them away!


Just got a Christmas one on Monday
$10 off $50 purchase and one for your "friend"


----------



## cschwanz

i got the $10/50 and a $10/75 one in the mail recently too. Good through mid nov I think? better find a use for it haha


----------



## PAHunter2D

chaded said:


> If anyone sees those lifelines for a good deal let us know! I am wanting to get several.


Field & Stream flash sale today only. 30 foot lifelines for 16.95.


----------



## meatman

Guys urgent & sincere request for a $10 off $50 Cabelas coupon if anyone has one. Please PM me. I want to pick something up in ASAP. Hey thanks guys.


----------



## Curtdawg88

I’m not a cabelas club member and get them randomly in the mail. Also don’t have a cabelas anywhere near me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

PAHunter2D said:


> Field & Stream flash sale today only. 30 foot lifelines for 16.95.


Is this online? If so, could you give me a link? I did a quick search on my phone and could t find them at that price.


----------



## Fezzik

chaded said:


> Is this online? If so, could you give me a link? I did a quick search on my phone and could t find them at that price.


https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


----------



## Krazo

meatman said:


> Guys urgent & sincere request for a $10 off $50 Cabelas coupon if anyone has one. Please PM me. I want to pick something up in ASAP. Hey thanks guys.


Pm'd. 

Hope that works for you


----------



## Fezzik

Also have the hss version 
https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...ine-15hsaulflnxxxxxxxtsb/15hsaulflnxxxxxxxtsb

And the millennium one 
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...ine-16mtsusflnk35sftytsb/16mtsusflnk35sftytsb


----------



## meatman

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Creefer17

Curtdawg88 said:


> I’m not a cabelas club member and get them randomly in the mail. Also don’t have a cabelas anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure do wish we had one in Mississippi. Hail State


----------



## chaded

Fezzik said:


> https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


Great, thank you.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

FYI - I use Arm & Hammer Ultra Max unscented deodorant for hunting. You can pay $4 or $5 for a hunting brand or get this for $1.88 at Walmart (in store only).


----------



## CRE10

cschwanz said:


> I put one of those up this summer. not a big fan of the shooting rail design but will have to see how it is with an actual gun in my hand. the rest of the stand is great tho!


I lowered the rail so it is down below the foot rest. Just unscrew the plastic tension handles and let it drop below. It doesn't hinder while getting into stand either.


----------



## Sasamafras

By the way, was just at DICK'S and they will price match their website. They literally made me show them on my phone but got evercalm for 13.99 when it's 19.99 in store.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

www.rockyboots.com is having a 35% off (and free shipping) sale on their outdoor sale items.

Code is Hunt35 - sale good till tomorrow.

There are some nice sale boots, windproof mid-layers, caps. Check through, you may find something.

http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/#sz=57


----------



## mikemkd

optimal_max said:


> www.rockyboots.com is having a 35% off (and free shipping) sale on their outdoor sale items.
> 
> Code is Hunt35 - sale good till tomorrow.
> 
> There are some nice sale boots, windproof mid-layers, caps. Check through, you may find something.
> 
> http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/#sz=57


Pair of boots & 2 jackets $90. most expensive thread on AT


----------



## mikear

RTIC coolers 25% off.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-20-White


----------



## 2backstraps

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> FYI - I use Arm & Hammer Ultra Max unscented deodorant for hunting. You can pay $4 or $5 for a hunting brand or get this for $1.88 at Walmart (in store only).
> View attachment 6288407


I've been using the same thing for a while now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dra710

Great find on the $17 lifelines guys- thanks ... Here's the link

https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/...Stands&customerkey=B22PYHXQ-17&mcid=345633110


----------



## VF_MIKE

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> FYI - I use Arm & Hammer Ultra Max unscented deodorant for hunting. You can pay $4 or $5 for a hunting brand or get this for $1.88 at Walmart (in store only).
> View attachment 6288407


Lol... I use the same thing.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

I have a 10 off 50 and 10 off 75 code for cabelas if anyone want them reply to this thread and quite me that you want them...


----------



## 2backstraps

baz77 said:


> I have a 10 off 50 and 10 off 75 code for cabelas if anyone want them reply to this thread and quite me that you want them...


I'd take the 10 off of 50. I'll pm you for the code.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

VF_MIKE said:


> Lol... I use the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


I got some arm & hammer unscented the other day, I thought it smelled really lemon-y/citrus-y? Sticking with my Sure unscented spray for now.


----------



## 2backstraps

swkslampe said:


> I got some arm & hammer unscented the other day, I thought it smelled really lemon-y/citrus-y? Sticking with my Sure unscented spray for now.


Do you use the unscented spray on your feet as well? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

2backstraps said:


> Do you use the unscented spray on your feet as well?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I do. It definitely helps. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Does anyone have a Cabelas $20 off $200 code they could possibly spare? Thanks!


----------



## Ebard22

Camofire has a lot of packs on there at some decent prices today.


----------



## optimal_max

whodeynation said:


> So I ordered one of the primos cams with the 40% off got it for $43 what's the odds I get the $30 rebate lol





Jackle1886 said:


> I'm currently fighting them on this. Tried calling customer service and 30min wait. Chatted with the online help and was told no go.
> 
> They list the 12mp camera as having a rebate. Even include the link when you pull up the camera on the website. However, the link is only for the 10mp camera. Was told they would not honor it. I'll update later with results if they change.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk





whodeynation said:


> Had the same thought on the primos proof gen 2 trail camera. If they honor that $30 mail in rebate on it I'll have $15 invested in it.





optimal_max said:


> Talk to someone else if you can. I talked to someone who said they would honor it because it was a mistake on their part since the rebate is advertised WITH that camera, and they don't even sell the 10MP camera. They said the model number on the rebate card was wrong. My rebate status currently shows "in process" and like everything else with Vista Outdoors, takes forever.


Update on this : Just got the email that my rebate check has been processed and is being mailed. So they are honoring the rebate for this model.


----------



## Jackle1886

Great news. I bought 5 total so that's $150!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeynation

Awesome thanks for the update optimal


----------



## Stick12

Cabelas "Pre-Black Friday" deals are posted on their website as of now


----------



## meatman

Stick12 said:


> Cabelas "Pre-Black Friday" deals are posted on their website as of now


I didn't see any real deals there did you? Hope they are not following the Bass Pro fake sale model


----------



## eyeguy

cabelas bargin cave Ingenous socks size med only. normal price 16.99. Now 6.88 and if you buy 3 it says 2.00 off each pair. So 4.88 each


----------



## nrlombar

4.80 for first lite sawtooth....... wonder if it will actually ship... 

get it while it's hot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

Field and Stream black friday ad. Going to purchase some Primos trail cameras for #30.00

https://slickdeals.net/blackfriday/stores/field-stream/adscans/45135/


----------



## meatman

nrlombar said:


> 4.80 for first lite sawtooth....... wonder if it will actually ship...
> 
> get it while it's hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ships from China. New vendor. Good luck having your credit card details sold haha.


----------



## rccordrey

They have pants also for that price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

meatman said:


> Ships from China. New vendor. Good luck having your credit card details sold haha.


For that price I'll cancel my card and get a replacement sent tonight, approving this as my last transaction. If they don't ship Amazon will reimburse.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## simshunter

meatman said:


> Ships from China. New vendor. Good luck having your credit card details sold haha.


Actually, Amazon transfers the payment to the merchant as long as you order through Amazon. It's part of their A to Z guarantee .

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinasFinest

nrlombar said:


> 4.80 for first lite sawtooth....... wonder if it will actually ship...
> 
> get it while it's hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I ordered some too - amazon reimburses quick if fraudulent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Ordered 3, here's to hoping it works


----------



## jbrout

CarolinasFinest said:


> I ordered some too - amazon reimburses quick if fraudulent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you google the seller it just pops up as fraud.....that would be cool if it was real though !

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

I really hope that is for real I just loaded up. It will be like Christmas if it actually comes & is legit.


----------



## CarolinasFinest

jbrout said:


> If you google the seller it just pops up as fraud.....that would be cool if it was real though !
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Well crud... I figured it was fake. But now there is no option to cancel the order in my order history


----------



## Jackle1886

Amazon canceled mine. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinasFinest

Jackle1886 said:


> Amazon canceled mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## Curtdawg88

CarolinasFinest said:


> Well crud... I figured it was fake. But now there is no option to cancel the order in my order history


Same thing happened last year with the Drake jackets for $14. Everyone ordered from China but they never showed up including me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

Mine was cancelled as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Picked up some "Buck Grub" 20 lb bag of attractant today at Dicks. Originally 24.99, marked down to 12.99, range up for 3.75 w/ $10 mail in rebate made it a pretty good deal. Should help with taking inventory after season is over. Probably hsould have had them ring me up once per bag to maximize rebate but didnt know there was rebate until after receipt printed....

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/dkscdn/EvolvedHabitats_BuckGrub_Rebatepdf


----------



## gridman

here is a great pack for carrying ground blind, decoys, chairs, gun, bow..........I bought one a year or two ago, and this thing is great, killer price


https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...-carrier?a=2049560&_br_psugg_q=game+plan+gear


----------



## bigcountry1219

This is a common Chinese scheme to take a few bucks from you and collect your personal info to sell to other sleeze balls. They’ll “ship” your package to a random US address. You’ll never see that jacket.


----------



## mikear

Rogers Sporting Goods has a lot on sale. 
https://s3.amazonaws.com/2017winter...il&utm_term=0_0f5c048c4d-92e25121a0-188043889


----------



## meatman

swkslampe said:


> I really hope that is for real I just loaded up. It will be like Christmas if it actually comes & is legit.


I told you guys not to do this lol. I’ve been caught in the past. Might as well call your credit card company and have a new card issued. You WILL get scammed.


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> I told you guys not to do this lol. I’ve been caught in the past. Might as well call your credit card company and have a new card issued. You WILL get scammed.


Sorry, that's false. Amazon doesn't share credit card I don't with third party sellers. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201889310


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Boxerboxer said:


> Sorry, that's false. Amazon doesn't share credit card I don't with third party sellers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201889310
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t know this. Wonder when it changed? Good to know. However, the seller needs to know where to ship the item so right now someone in China has your name and address. Not ideal. I can only assume the reason they list these pricing errors is to capture people’s contact info and then sell it. It happens a lot on Amazon.


----------



## 2backstraps

I would think they are more likely trying to defraud Amazon. Take some orders, get the money from Amazon, then vanish. Amazon has to issue the refund under their policy. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> I didn’t know this. Wonder when it changed? Good to know. However, the seller needs to know where to ship the item so right now someone in China has your name and address. Not ideal. I can only assume the reason they list these pricing errors is to capture people’s contact info and then sell it. It happens a lot on Amazon.


Yeah, beyond the credit card info I agree with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Dicks is having a hunting sale on several items. Some of their hang on stands have a reasonable price

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/f/...18&hdpid=da7541a7-f68e-4fed-8470-aca5fbe8f5df

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Bushnell® Trophy 800 Rangefinder.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSHNELL-TROPHY-RANGEFINDER/2312939.uts?productVariantId=4656968

Black Diamond Alpine Bod Harness.....https://www.backcountry.com/black-d..._clickid=0f061a56-409b-42bb-a0a3-ccc63cc37ec3


----------



## peteinvermont

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Bushnell® Trophy 800 Rangefinder.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSHNELL-TROPHY-RANGEFINDER/2312939.uts?productVariantId=4656968
> 
> Black Diamond Alpine Bod Harness.....https://www.backcountry.com/black-d..._clickid=0f061a56-409b-42bb-a0a3-ccc63cc37ec3


Has anyone used this harness? Id like to experiment with being more mobile and using an RC instead of treestand harness. Is this a good one to start with?


----------



## meatman

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Bushnell® Trophy 800 Rangefinder.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/BUSHNELL-TROPHY-RANGEFINDER/2312939.uts?productVariantId=4656968
> 
> Black Diamond Alpine Bod Harness.....https://www.backcountry.com/black-d..._clickid=0f061a56-409b-42bb-a0a3-ccc63cc37ec3


Not a bad price for the rangerfinder, but no real reviews, and the ones Ive seen are mixed. Anyone know this range finder?


----------



## sawtoothscream

Cabela's has the lonewolf sit and climb (not wide model), for around $360 and a free shipping code.


----------



## ParkerBow

meatman said:


> Not a bad price for the rangerfinder, but no real reviews, and the ones Ive seen are mixed. Anyone know this range finder?


Awesome price for the rangefinder. I would buy it and see how it works out. Between Cabelas and Bushnell you will have no problems in returning it if you don't like it.


----------



## Bow

Black Diamond Alpine Bod Harness.....https://www.backcountry.com/black-di...3-ccc63cc37ec3

I have that harness and love it. That's a great price. One thing I did though was to modify it with a girth hitch to climb easier. There's a previous post on here explaining that.


----------



## PABBD

ParkerBow said:


> Awesome price for the rangefinder. I would buy it and see how it works out. Between Cabelas and Bushnell you will have no problems in returning it if you don't like it.


I just bought the rangefinder. Thanks for the find


----------



## Curtdawg88

Any deals on merino? I’m in dire need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cretor11

Tag


----------



## sawtoothscream

sawtoothscream said:


> Cabela's has the lonewolf sit and climb (not wide model), for around $360 and a free shipping code.


S&C-$349
Assult hand climber $299

Still expensive but cheaper then anywhere else online

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/_/N-1102662?CQ_view=list&CQ_ztype=GNU&CQ_ref=~brand-Lone+Wolf


----------



## mikear

Curtdawg88 said:


> Any deals on merino? I’m in dire need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart wool on sale at Steep & Cheap. $60 off $300 purchase, too. Plus if you sign up at  www.activejunky.com  you can get 8% cash back, just read how it works. 

 https://www.steepandcheap.com/rc/smartwool-on-sale?p=category:1.steepcheap.Men's\+Clothing


----------



## Sparrowhawk

peteinvermont said:


> Has anyone used this harness? Id like to experiment with being more mobile and using an RC instead of treestand harness. Is this a good one to start with?


I have it and have used it for years. Yes. It is a good harness for bowhunting.


----------



## Fezzik

Curtdawg88 said:


> Any deals on merino? I’m in dire need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


huntinggeardeals had a deal on smartwool on its page a couple of days ago. Smartwool is my go to for merino wool base layers and socks, awesome stuff


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/177110/rinehart-factory-second-doloma-antelope-decoy

Doloma antelope decoy 35$!


----------



## Tbass3574

On Black Friday, in store at cabelas vortex diamondbacks 10x42 on sale for 129. Limited quantity though only 80 per store.


----------



## nockedup

chuckalope said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/177110/rinehart-factory-second-doloma-antelope-decoy
> 
> Doloma antelope decoy 35$!


they had blem whitetail buck decoy for $57 last week as well. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Red & Green rests seem to the only colors on sale. Figured someone probably has that color combo on their rig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech8401

http://bit.ly/Cab759


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Anyone have a Cabela’s coupon I could use?


----------



## olegrad

Those qad rest from Cabela’s are tempting.


----------



## Bergs

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Red & Green rests seem to the only colors on sale. Figured someone probably has that color combo on their rig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. Price is back up to$144, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

as of 6:15 the red is sold out but green is still available for 79.88. it shows full price until you click on it.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field and stream is running a decent sale on their proof cams. I might pick a couple up.


----------



## Tbass3574

^^picked up two of those proof cams a couple weeks ago when they ran the same sale, for the quality and price you can't beat them


----------



## optimal_max

Website still has them @ $79.99. I emailed them about it. $30 (after MIR) is a killer price on these.


----------



## Spartyhntr

anyone know of any gopro deals? I need one for an upcoming honeymoon.......good excuse to get one for hunting too


----------



## Fezzik

Spartyhntr said:


> anyone know of any gopro deals? I need one for an upcoming honeymoon.......good excuse to get one for hunting too


If you want the latest:
https://www.rei.com/gopro-bonus?cm_mmc=aff_AL-_-2467-_-2906-_-NA&avad=2906_f100b7dcd

or 
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/altata...are&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-iSFMUofkHIUKZHvSVM87EA
$450 + free shipping w/ code ALT50G 



If you don't need the 6; both best buy and target are going to have the 5 for 350 with additional gift cards on black Friday


If you don't really need a "gopro", I bought a DBPOWER knock off from amazon and while the picture quality isn't as great as a real gopro it gets the job done and I paid about 30 bucks. You can youtube comparisons of the video quality, there's no way I could justify paying 20 times more for the difference.


----------



## meatman

Bergs said:


> Dang. Price is back up to$144, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this but this was for the leftys. However Im in the whisker biscuit camp regardless!!! $15 on Amazon. Cant go wrong. 

Hey if anyone has a *$20 off $200 Cabelas coupon* I would really appreciate it. Im hoping for a price drop on my bow on Black Friday and am ready to pull the trigger! I have a $10 off $50 coupon which I can use, but every little bit counts. If you have a $20 off but dont plan on spending $200, let me know. Happy to trade.  Thanks!


----------



## whodeynation

optimal_max said:


> Website still has them @ $79.99. I emailed them about it. $30 (after MIR) is a killer price on these.


Did they get back with you? I'd snag a couple up at $30/


----------



## ParkerBow

Field and stream and dicks are the same company. Dicks is having a $20.00 off a 100.00 future purchase on black friday. Going to load up on the primos camera.


----------



## tanna114

Here's a coupon I'm not going to use if anyone wants it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

whodeynation said:


> Did they get back with you? I'd snag a couple up at $30/


Here is the response I got:

"I will be more than happy to provide you with the assistance needed.

Since you have the link showing the price preferred, You can proceed in contacting our local stores to have your order placed and price adjusted as well."

I take that to mean that since I got an email, I can order but I have to contact one of their stores and have them ship it..


----------



## TheKingofKings

Heard that kuiu is having sale tomorrow. Up to 50% off.


----------



## Boxerboxer

TheKingofKings said:


> Heard that kuiu is having sale tomorrow. Up to 50% off.


Starts at 5AM PST which is 7AM central. Good for a couple days if you’re lucky enough to be extremely small or large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

It's nice of Dicks (and F&S) to have the same "Flash Sale" with the same prices everyday. :thumbs_do

I still click on it every time though.... :BangHead:


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> It's nice of Dicks (and F&S) to have the same "Flash Sale" with the same prices everyday. :thumbs_do
> 
> I still click on it every time though.... :BangHead:


Dicks must have the worst marketing department on earth. The amount of spam I get for "flash sales".... Its pathetic.

Kind of reminds me of the Kuiu sale this AM....... 50% OFF! Yeah right.


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> Dicks must have the worst marketing department on earth. The amount of spam I get for "flash sales".... Its pathetic.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of the Kuiu sale this AM....... 50% OFF! Yeah right.


It says "up to 50% off" and that's accurate. There are actually items discounted in excess of 50%. Not even close to the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Millennium m100u for $150

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/25-off-millenium-m100u-hangon-treestand-168-48/


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Did it go up?









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Did it go up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


It did not. Camera is on sale for $69.98 plus a $30.00 rebate which will bring the camera to $29.98


----------



## Fezzik

ParkerBow said:


> It did not. Camera is on sale for $69.98 plus a $30.00 rebate which will bring the camera to $29.98



$39.98 if my math skills are polished up


----------



## ParkerBow

Sorry you are correct. I had the dicks's price in my head. They have the cameras for $59.98 with the $30.00 rebate will bring it to $29.98


----------



## blackngold51

Where do you find the rebate? Is it given in store?


----------



## ahunter55

I check often the following on line & have gotten some super deals. Dicks, Cabelas + Bargain cave, Roger Sporting Goods, Sportsman Guide..


----------



## cnedeer12

blackngold51 said:


> Where do you find the rebate? Is it given in store?


^^ wondering the same thing

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

cnedeer12 said:


> ^^ wondering the same thing
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


They took the link down. It will be back. It's been there the past 3 weeks. The offer is good till December 31.


----------



## whodeynation

Pretty sure the link is still on the field and stream site


----------



## CBB

The scent lok vortex deal looks good at Dicks. I'm tempted...


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Guess I'll pass on the primos cams. I had it stuck in my head they were 30 after the post. Sooo actually 40 if the rebate pops back up. If you can find a 20 off 100 that would help.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

meatman said:


> Hey if anyone has a *$20 off $200 Cabelas coupon* I would really appreciate it. Im hoping for a price drop on my bow on Black Friday and am ready to pull the trigger! I have a $10 off $50 coupon which I can use, but every little bit counts. If you have a $20 off but dont plan on spending $200, let me know. Happy to trade. Thanks!


Quick bump if you want to trade. Please PM. Thanks guys.


----------



## optimal_max

www.gamehide.com is having 20% off & free shipping


----------



## optimal_max

Primos cams are back to $59.99 (gotta add them to cart to get the price) But I can't find the link to the $30 rebate offer. I know the rebate offer works since I got my check last week.


----------



## Fezzik

This one ended two weeks ago
http://www.primos.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Primos-Trail-Camera-30-Rebate-Coupon-English.pdf


----------



## optimal_max

Fezzik said:


> This one ended two weeks ago
> http://www.primos.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Primos-Trail-Camera-30-Rebate-Coupon-English.pdf


That's not the one. That one was Canada only. The Dicks rebate was through the end of December and the link has been on the camera page for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> That's not the one. That one was Canada only. The Dicks rebate was through the end of December and the link has been on the camera page for the past 3 weeks.


This one?
https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/dkscdn/PROOF_CAM_REBATEpdf


----------



## optimal_max

FOUND IT!!

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/content/dkscdn/PROOF_CAM_REBATEpdf

Edi : just saw ^^^^ yes that's it.


----------



## meatman

meatman said:


> I saw this but this was for the leftys. However Im in the whisker biscuit camp regardless!!! $15 on Amazon. Cant go wrong.
> 
> Hey if anyone has a *$20 off $200 Cabelas coupon* I would really appreciate it. Im hoping for a price drop on my bow on Black Friday and am ready to pull the trigger! I have a $10 off $50 coupon which I can use, but every little bit counts. If you have a $20 off but dont plan on spending $200, let me know. Happy to trade. Thanks!


Gents quick bump. A week to go to thanksgiving. Please let me know if anyone wants to trade! Thanks.


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

30-50% off First Lite. I’ve ordered from all of these vendors and can personally recommend them all. Check Beyond The Ears and Badass Outdoor Gear for sizes that may be out of stock elsewhere.
 https://www.firstlite.com

 http://www.blackovis.com Awesome customer service and great company. 

 https://www.sandsarchery.com/default.asp Great company to deal with. 

 https://beyondtheears.com Just placed an order on the phone, good folks with brick and mortar & online store 

 https://www.badassoutdoorgear.com Placed an order with them as well. Lady was very helpful over the phone regarding First Lite sizing.


----------



## T-BONE 93

If I use a 20% off coupon, can I still get the full rebate? Camera at 59.99 discounted 20% = 47.99 -- then take $30 rebate, that puts me at 18.00. Does anyone know?



optimal_max said:


> Primos cams are back to $59.99 (gotta add them to cart to get the price) But I can't find the link to the $30 rebate offer. I know the rebate offer works since I got my check last week.


----------



## optimal_max

Treespider Venom Harness - $20.99

https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/treespiderr-venom-safety-harness.html


----------



## meatmissile

https://www.fieldsupply.com

Field Supply has Browning Hells Canyon primaloft bibs on sale. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeynation

T-BONE 93 said:


> If I use a 20% off coupon, can I still get the full rebate? Camera at 59.99 discounted 20% = 47.99 -- then take $30 rebate, that puts me at 18.00. Does anyone know?


I don't think it will allow you to use the 20% off on the camera, I tried earlier and it wouldn't anyways.


----------



## optimal_max

whodeynation said:


> I don't think it will allow you to use the 20% off on the camera, I tried earlier and it wouldn't anyways.


It won't work on items with .X3 or .X7 ending clearance items, so I think $30 will be the cheapest at the moment.


----------



## sprmario

mikear said:


> 30-50% off First Lite. I’ve ordered from all of these vendors and can personally recommend them all. Check Beyond The Ears and Badass Outdoor Gear for sizes that may be out of stock elsewhere.
> https://www.firstlite.com
> 
> http://www.blackovis.com Awesome customer service and great company.
> 
> https://www.sandsarchery.com/default.asp Great company to deal with.
> 
> https://beyondtheears.com Just placed an order on the phone, good folks with brick and mortar & online store
> 
> https://www.badassoutdoorgear.com Placed an order with them as well. Lady was very helpful over the phone regarding First Lite sizing.


Tried to find a chama hoodie in asat. No luck but o well thanks for the links. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Bass pro has a good deal going on for Black Friday on the Muddy cameras. I’ll be picking up a few if they have any left.


----------



## Spartyhntr

NYyotekiller said:


> Bass pro has a good deal going on for Black Friday on the Muddy cameras. I’ll be picking up a few if they have any left.
> View attachment 6307741


Have you used those before? I saw this but I know nothing about them.


----------



## swkslampe

I bought 2 of them earlier this year for 39$. The night pics leave a lot to be desired. Trigger is slow I have it about 5 foot from a feeder it does ok.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Spartyhntr said:


> Have you used those before? I saw this but I know nothing about them.


I haven't used them, but from the reviews that I've read they seem to be a decent camera for their price. They have a relatively slow trigger, and decent quality photos.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

According to trailcam pro the primos has one of the highest warranty rates. They take awesome videos though.

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckmasterJonMI

Spartyhntr said:


> Have you used those before? I saw this but I know nothing about them.


Bought two of these last year. Returned them both. Junk


----------



## NYyotekiller

BuckmasterJonMI said:


> Bought two of these last year. Returned them both. Junk


What was the issues you had with these cameras?


----------



## BuckmasterJonMI

NYyotekiller said:


> What was the issues you had with these cameras?


It wouldn't take pictures. And the ones it did take were terrible quality.


----------



## mikear

Sign up at activejunky to get cash back. It’s free. Reward % changes, but this is the best I’ve seen for Cabela’s.


----------



## HunterLaky

http://www.cuddeback.com/closeout


----------



## Boxerboxer

Vortex Ranger 1000 on Amazon for $269. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe

scentlok.com has some very good deals


----------



## Creefer17

Just a quick search on Amazon and I found these cameras on sale:
























Anyone know anything about the Moultrie Wireless Modem? Been thinking bout getting one...


----------



## meatman

Cabelas has free shipping no minimum today, but they just jacked the prices on their bargain cave items...........

The seem to be leaning fast from Bass Pro..............


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Thanksgiving Weekend Sale - 40% Off All Regularly Priced Items - Discount Taken In Cart (Free Shipping)..... http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/


----------



## OhioHunter88

Rural king









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

If any killer browning trail cam deals show quote me please. Bass pro had a 75$ dark ops deal last year on cyber Monday. Cabelas has 100$ browning platinums now


----------



## mikear

For you guys that are switching to an RC harness and lineman’s belt, the Ropeman 1 ascender is awesome in place of a prusik knot.

On sale at  https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=1971 with code HEARTTREE. Makes it right around $30+ shipping. Great price on a great piece of gear.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Any good deals on stands? Btw I picked up two of the primos cams. They have a strong "plastic" odor. I'm letting them air out before putting them out. I tested them inside. So far so good. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarksExtra

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Any good deals on stands? Btw I picked up two of the primos cams. They have a strong "plastic" odor. I'm letting them air out before putting them out. I tested them inside. So far so good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I tested them in the dark against one of the wild game cams and they won hands down. The trigger is surely slow but a nice cam none the less. For $30 bucks..... crazy good


----------



## meatman

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Any good deals on stands? Btw I picked up two of the primos cams. They have a strong "plastic" odor. I'm letting them air out before putting them out. I tested them inside. So far so good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


+1 for a summit viper sd deal!


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

 https://1shotgear.com

1 Shot Gear has 30% off non-sale apparel (including Sitka) with code TURKEY30.


----------



## Creefer17




----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Vortex Optics Razor HD Spotting Scope Combo 20-60x 85mm Angled Body Green with Pro GT Tripod Kit $1049.99



https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...n=black-friday&utm_content=product-three-link


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

 Stealth Cam G42 No-Glo Trail Game ...p/B00HMN7H04/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_zxcgAb3TGJY16
Good deal on G42NG Stealth Cam. I have one and love it. I have a 74 year old hunting buddy that has tons of cams and this one is his favorite.


----------



## Barlow96

I just bought a 30 inch master built smoker from Cabela's. For $129.


----------



## VF_MIKE

/ 88w

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountry1219

Barlow96 said:


> I just bought a 30 inch master built smoker from Cabela's. For $129.


There should be a $30 rebate with that too. Don’t forget that!


----------



## DMcDowell

Optics Planet has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars for $119.99 right now

https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-diamondback-10x42mm-binoculars.html


----------



## Barlow96

bigcountry1219 said:


> There should be a $30 rebate with that too. Don’t forget that!


Your right.


----------



## Thenorris

DMcDowell said:


> Optics Planet has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars for $119.99 right now
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-diamondback-10x42mm-binoculars.html


That’s an awesome deal!


----------



## DMcDowell

Thenorris said:


> That’s an awesome deal!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## whodeynation

DMcDowell said:


> Optics Planet has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars for $119.99 right now
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-diamondback-10x42mm-binoculars.html


Is this place legit? I've never ordered anything from them, never heard of them honestly.


----------



## meatmissile

whodeynation said:


> Is this place legit? I've never ordered anything from them, never heard of them honestly.


Yes, ive bought from them 3 times. Great CS

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Iv bought through Wal-Mart but my purchase came through the. Wal-Mart said two week delivery they had it to me in 3


----------



## CBB

Tried the Robinson outdoors deal. It kept throwing different items in my shopping cart. After the 6th try I gave up.


----------



## DMcDowell

whodeynation said:


> Is this place legit? I've never ordered anything from them, never heard of them honestly.


Like meatmissile said, they are very legit and actually have a fantastic reputation.


----------



## Tbass3574

30 percent off wasp drones, 3 heads with 2 sets of replacement blades for a little over 20 bucks, steal.


----------



## eyeguy

Robinson outdoors order went through for me.


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Any deals on GPS units?


----------



## MarksExtra

DMcDowell said:


> Optics Planet has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars for $119.99 right now
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-diamondback-10x42mm-binoculars.html


That’s a great deal. Plus sign up with your email and get an additional $5 off. That’s $114.99. The Vortex Diamondback 8x32’s are $151 which is also a good deal. Got them both. Cabelas Intensity 10x42 are $149 I think. All good deals on binos


----------



## MNarrow

OMP has Versacradle for 20% off.


----------



## MNarrow

Lancaster has Tight Spot quivers 17% off.


----------



## NYyotekiller

DMcDowell said:


> Optics Planet has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binoculars for $119.99 right now
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/vortex-diamondback-10x42mm-binoculars.html


I picked up one of these yesterday. I just couldn't say no as good of a deal as it was.

I also picked up one of these Cyclops headlamps.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/cyclops-210-lumen-headlamp.html


----------



## NYyotekiller

MNarrow said:


> OMP has Versacradle for 20% off.


This thread costs me a lot of money.


----------



## deerslayer12345

If anybody wants browning jackets or vests here you go. Sierra trading post has them 50-75% off retail! I just bought the tommy boy puffy jacket and you can get free shipping.
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-jackets-and-coats~d~142/browning~b~2282/









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

NYyotekiller said:


> This thread costs me a lot of money.


Yes me too but the versa cradle has to be the best on the market imo

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger

MarksExtra said:


> That’s a great deal. Plus sign up with your email and get an additional $5 off. That’s $114.99. The Vortex Diamondback 8x32’s are $151 which is also a good deal. Got them both. Cabelas Intensity 10x42 are $149 I think. All good deals on binos


I just ordered the Diamondback 10 x 42s for my nephew!


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Some more Browning gear. Looks to be some cheap clothing $ wise. A guy could make a full season set of gear relatively cheap. Don’t know much about the Hell’s Canyon lineup, but seems to be some decent materials on some of the gear. 

 https://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20171126su3.html


----------



## meatmissile

mikear said:


> Some more Browning gear. Looks to be some cheap clothing $ wise. A guy could make a full season set of gear relatively cheap. Don’t know much about the Hell’s Canyon lineup, but seems to be some decent materials on some of the gear.
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20171126su3.html


I wear it pretty much exclusively. Bought around 800$ worth last year from fieldsupply and got out for around $350 to 400. Have 2diff baselayer sets,primaloft jacket,primaloft puffy,primaloft bibs and it is by far some of the warmest gear ive evet worn. Have hunted in it all year on the coldest of days. Sat in 28deg weather in illinois with 15mph winds and never got a chill. Of course many parts of clothing help with that such as socks,boots,and neck gaters and beanies. Browning makes a very very good product.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

meatmissile said:


> I wear it pretty much exclusively. Bought around 800$ worth last year from fieldsupply and got out for around $350 to 400. Have 2diff baselayer sets,primaloft jacket,primaloft puffy,primaloft bibs and it is by far some of the warmest gear ive evet worn. Have hunted in it all year on the coldest of days. Sat in 28deg weather in illinois with 15mph winds and never got a chill. Of course many parts of clothing help with that such as socks,boots,and neck gaters and beanies. Browning makes a very very good product.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


So what you’re saying is that I posted a good deal? Haha.

Thanks for the heads up on quality, hopefully it helps someone out. I’m good on clothing with the exception of a mid layer for transitional temps (30-40°) to go under my FL North Branch bibs.


----------



## meatmissile

mikear said:


> So what you’re saying is that I posted a good deal? Haha.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on quality, hopefully it helps someone out. I’m good on clothing with the exception of a mid layer for transitional temps (30-40°) to go under my FL North Branch bibs.


Yes sir you did. Fieldsupply has deals on several diff clothing lines but will say that BH Canyon is rt up there with most line ups. For the money they are selling for it was really good deal for me. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAhuntr

meatmissile said:


> I wear it pretty much exclusively. Bought around 800$ worth last year from fieldsupply and got out for around $350 to 400. Have 2diff baselayer sets,primaloft jacket,primaloft puffy,primaloft bibs and it is by far some of the warmest gear ive evet worn. Have hunted in it all year on the coldest of days. Sat in 28deg weather in illinois with 15mph winds and never got a chill. Of course many parts of clothing help with that such as socks,boots,and neck gaters and beanies. Browning makes a very very good product.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How bulky are those bibs?


----------



## k&j8

meatmissile said:


> I wear it pretty much exclusively. Bought around 800$ worth last year from fieldsupply and got out for around $350 to 400. Have 2diff baselayer sets,primaloft jacket,primaloft puffy,primaloft bibs and it is by far some of the warmest gear ive evet worn. Have hunted in it all year on the coldest of days. Sat in 28deg weather in illinois with 15mph winds and never got a chill. Of course many parts of clothing help with that such as socks,boots,and neck gaters and beanies. Browning makes a very very good product.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How does their sizing run?


----------



## meatmissile

VAhuntr said:


> How bulky are those bibs?


Not bulky at all. Very good fit. Athletic cut. I use a XL since i bought them to layer under.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead I

Was at Cabelas today and in the bargain cave they have new Sitka Stratus bibs in L, XL, and 2XL in forest green for $189.


----------



## meatmissile

k&j8 said:


> How does their sizing run?


Very true to size. I am 5'10 230lbs. 36waist. I have xl jacket and xl bibs fit is great with wool base layer and then midweight hells canyon base layer. I can also put my vest on over or under the jacket

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

Primos Bullet Proof Gen1, $25 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...649380|105668280|&displayTab=Customer Reviews


----------



## olemossyhorns

sandisk 16gb sd cards on sale for 4.99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001W1BSM0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Blinginpse1

olemossyhorns said:


> sandisk 16gb sd cards on sale for 4.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001W1BSM0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


Dang any 32's


----------



## olemossyhorns

32gb not on sale


----------



## kfilament

Hawk has some decent deals, their nice ladder stand is $120 I think. I sat in one of these a while back, it's a LOT better than the Wal-Mart specials. Probably the best deal is thier twist ties for $1.99 for a 10/pk though. Love those things, and I seem to lose them all the time, so time to stock up.


----------



## NYyotekiller

32’s are on sale for $7.99

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JRB0RE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## keyser62

Reference the hawk stands.....Where do you buy them on sale, everything on their site says check your local dealer?


----------



## optimal_max

keyser62 said:


> Reference the hawk stands.....Where do you buy them on sale, everything on their site says check your local dealer?


They are sold out.


----------



## Fezzik

Additional 25% off of one item at REI Garage
https://www.rei.com/rei-garage/s/ga...aff_AL-_-2467-_-2906-_-NA&avad=2906_d103c0929
Code garage25
Nothing specific to hunting but some hiking/camping items


----------



## Boxerboxer

NYyotekiller said:


> I picked up one of these yesterday. I just couldn't say no as good of a deal as it was.
> 
> I also picked up one of these Cyclops headlamps.
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/cyclops-210-lumen-headlamp.html


Any word from Optics Planet on order status? It’s Black Friday so these things take time, obviously but it’s tough waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell

Boxerboxer said:


> Any word from Optics Planet on order status? It’s Black Friday so these things take time, obviously but it’s tough waiting


Mine still says "Waiting for Item". I hope it ships soon, I am really anxious to put them to use.


----------



## Boxerboxer

DMcDowell said:


> Mine still says "Waiting for Item". I hope it ships soon, I am really anxious to put them to use.


I'm extra nervous now because my invoice, while showing both items, has an order subtotal of $39.99 only, which is the price of the bino harness I ordered along with it. There's also a new order number at the top when I look it up via the one they gave me, so I'm worried that they killed the binos from the order. I'm going to be pretty furious if they back out on this because there were several other items I could have bought at extremely good prices that are no longer on sale now.

They're not picking up the phone, just sending me to voicemail, and the email I sent a couple days ago has gone unanswered except a canned reply saying I would be replied to in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## DMcDowell

Boxerboxer said:


> I'm extra nervous now because my invoice, while showing both items, has an order subtotal of $39.99 only, which is the price of the bino harness I ordered along with it. There's also a new order number at the top when I look it up via the one they gave me, so I'm worried that they killed the binos from the order. I'm going to be pretty furious if they back out on this because there were several other items I could have bought at extremely good prices that are no longer on sale now.
> 
> They're not picking up the phone, just sending me to voicemail, and the email I sent a couple days ago has gone unanswered except a canned reply saying I would be replied to in 24 to 48 hours.


My invoice is still showing the correct subtotal so hopefully they get it figured out. I also tried calling, got sent to a voicemail, left a voicemail, and haven't heard anything back. I really hope they don't drop the ball on this as well. Cabela's had the same deal on the bino's on Monday. If I knew Optics Planet is going to drop the ball, I would have ordered them through Cabela's.


----------



## Boxerboxer

DMcDowell said:


> My invoice is still showing the correct subtotal so hopefully they get it figured out. I also tried calling, got sent to a voicemail, left a voicemail, and haven't heard anything back. I really hope they don't drop the ball on this as well. Cabela's had the same deal on the bino's on Monday. If I knew Optics Planet is going to drop the ball, I would have ordered them through Cabela's.


It’s early yet to leap to judgement. The money has not been refunded yet, so that’s a good sign. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMB

I went through optics planet and i was extremely pleased with the service 
I was trying to order some vortex’s and it kept saying order placed. I finally called them after 5 days and she told me the pair i wanted was on back order for the last week of November (order them mid October)
The lady helped me out and was very professional about it and got me the vortex DB for a reduced price 
I will be doing more business with them in the future
They maybe swamped with the whole Black Friday thing. I know it’s hard but be patient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Midway has some Merino base layers on sale -

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...lothing-20171129&utm_content=product-one-link


----------



## NYyotekiller

Boxerboxer said:


> Any word from Optics Planet on order status? It’s Black Friday so these things take time, obviously but it’s tough waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No word yet. My order status on OpticsPlanet says that it’s “item on order”. With as good of a deal that I got, I can wait a little for them I guess.


----------



## k&j8

mikear said:


> Some more Browning gear. Looks to be some cheap clothing $ wise. A guy could make a full season set of gear relatively cheap. Don’t know much about the Hell’s Canyon lineup, but seems to be some decent materials on some of the gear.
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/uc-20171126su3.html





meatmissile said:


> Very true to size. I am 5'10 230lbs. 36waist. I have xl jacket and xl bibs fit is great with wool base layer and then midweight hells canyon base layer. I can also put my vest on over or under the jacket
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info on the Browning gear. Ordered a couple jackets, a pair of gloves, and pants. They arrived today and my initial impression was so good that I ordered a few more items this evening before the sale expired. Thanks again!


----------



## meatmissile

k&j8 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Browning gear. Ordered a couple jackets, a pair of gloves, and pants. They arrived today and my initial impression was so good that I ordered a few more items this evening before the sale expired. Thanks again!


Keep your eye on the field supply link as they run specials all the time on Browning gear. Im glad I could be of some assistance. It really is great hunting wear at a super good price. Best of luck.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Where is the cheapest place to buy army surplus?


----------



## mikear

k&j8 said:


> Thanks for the info on the Browning gear. Ordered a couple jackets, a pair of gloves, and pants. They arrived today and my initial impression was so good that I ordered a few more items this evening before the sale expired. Thanks again!


Good deal. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## prodefiant34

Sams club Lone Wolf hang on stand

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp2450109-seas:product:1:152


----------



## prodefiant34

Sams club Lone Wolf hang on stand

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp2450109-seas:product:1:152


----------



## Bulian82

prodefiant34 said:


> Sams club Lone Wolf hang on stand
> 
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp2450109-seas:product:1:152


https://m.samsclub.com/catalog/search/Lone wolf

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deereman8370

I have never seen those lone wolf ladder stands. Anyone have one? That price looks hard to beat


----------



## nrlombar

They all show as made in China, I thought lone wolf was American made. Something seems weird, they dont list ladder stands on website but I know they made them in the past.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fendrick

The platforms are not cast either. I though all lone wolf had cast platforms. Knock-offs?


----------



## Boxerboxer

Fendrick said:


> The platforms are not cast either. I though all lone wolf had cast platforms. Knock-offs?


The alpha tech F1 is definitely a LW product albeit a recent one. Welded platform. Can't speak to the ladders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

DMcDowell said:


> Mine still says "Waiting for Item". I hope it ships soon, I am really anxious to put them to use.


Got this from Optics Planet. Feeling better if still pretty antsy to get gear. 



OpticsPlanet said:


> Greetings from OpticsPlanet.com!
> 
> Thank you for contacting us! We understand that no one likes waiting for their gear, and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Presently, we are still awaiting delivery of the back ordered Vortex Diamondback 10x42mm Roof Prism Binocular, Black, DB-205 on your order. The estimated time for us to receive the product back in stock is 12/04/2017. The supplier is working on getting us the product as quickly as possible and is expected to provide this merchandise to us by this delivery date, but this is an estimate and the product may arrive before or after the specified timeframe.
> 
> When additional quantity does arrive from the manufacturer, all orders will be fulfilled on a first-come, first-serve basis. Please note that your credit card will not be charged until we are able to ship your order, and you may cancel any time before shipment. Alternatively, if you would like to explore some other options, we have a warehouse full of similar products and our representatives would be happy to help you find a suitable replacement.
> 
> Once again, we apologize for the delay and please let us know if there is anything else we can further assist you with.
> 
> Have a great day!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simshunter

Boxerboxer said:


> The alpha tech F1 is definitely a LW product albeit a recent one. Welded platform. Can't speak to the ladders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are these the same as the lone wolf China made knock off stands from 4-5 years ago?

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

simshunter said:


> Are these the same as the lone wolf China made knock off stands from 4-5 years ago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the XOP stands designed by the guy who did the lone wolf design? Those have cast bases. As far as I can tell the Alpha Tech F1 is the company trying to make more money but sacrificing the principles that made their cast base stands so great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick12

Camofire is doing a bunch of Sitka stuff right. About 8 hours left on the deals


----------



## Red Eye 81

Midway USA has Rage Extreme 125's for 11.00 a pack right now. I bought a bunch of packs of them already, so I was hoping some of you guys will buy them so Midway will sell out of them and I will not feel tempted to buy more. LOL. Best price you will see on real Rage broad heads.


----------



## Deereman8370

Red Eye 81 said:


> Midway USA has Rage Extreme 125's for 11.00 a pack right now. I bought a bunch of packs of them already, so I was hoping some of you guys will buy them so Midway will sell out of them and I will not feel tempted to buy more. LOL. Best price you will see on real Rage broad heads.


Delete this thread. I just ordered 4 packs of these. I don’t like rage, and I don’t shoot 125 grain. But I’m a sucker for a deal


----------



## Charman03

Deereman8370 said:


> Delete this thread. I just ordered 4 packs of these. I don’t like rage, and I don’t shoot 125 grain. But I’m a sucker for a deal


Yea I'd say


----------



## optimal_max

Badlands just put ups some mixed stuff on crazy clearances prices...wish I was a size Medium for that supernova jacket or convection bibs.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/closeout


----------



## DMcDowell

Boxerboxer said:


> Got this from Optics Planet. Feeling better if still pretty antsy to get gear.


Yeah I am super anxious too but would definitely rather get them at a great price as opposed to not getting them at all. Thanks for forwarding the email to me!


----------



## Boxerboxer

optimal_max said:


> Badlands just put ups some mixed stuff on crazy clearances prices...wish I was a size Medium for that supernova jacket or convection bibs.
> 
> http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/closeout


This deal was awesome. I picked up a package rain jacket, fleece zip top, and lightweight softshell pant for $80 shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

Badlands closeout got me too. Some of it was christmas some just because they make good stuff.


----------



## optimal_max

eyeguy said:


> Badlands closeout got me too. Some of it was christmas some just because they make good stuff.


And their warranty is awesome.


----------



## PABBD

Any chance Muck will give out a 50% off code like last year?


----------



## gridman

PABBD said:


> Any chance Muck will give out a 50% off code like last year?


if they do, I'm buying another pair.............................I scored hard with that deal last year


----------



## brodgersdc

Red Eye 81 said:


> Midway USA has Rage Extreme 125's for 11.00 a pack right now. I bought a bunch of packs of them already, so I was hoping some of you guys will buy them so Midway will sell out of them and I will not feel tempted to buy more. LOL. Best price you will see on real Rage broad heads.


Almost best price. Last time midway had them on sale they were 15 with a 10 rebate. Got 440 back from Feradyne last month. Chinadermic prices lol, now that was the best price.


----------



## Tbass3574

I've got a 20 off 100 at cabelas I'm not going to use if anyone wants it shoot me a pm


----------



## Tbass3574

Tbass3574 said:


> I've got a 20 off 100 at cabelas I'm not going to use if anyone wants it shoot me a pm


Gone.


----------



## meatman

Tbass3574 said:


> I've got a 20 off 100 at cabelas I'm not going to use if anyone wants it shoot me a pm


If anyone has another one please let me know. I’m hoping for a tree stand sale. Thanks.


----------



## rhs341

meatman said:


> If anyone has another one please let me know. I’m hoping for a tree stand sale. Thanks.


I could use one too...I’ve given a few on here ....could use one now....someone please step up and pm the info


----------



## CBB

Camofire has quite a few trsilcams up today


----------



## gridman

don't know how good these are, but tough to beat for the price I would think

https://woodburyoutfitters.com/nap-*******-3-blade-fixed-100gr-broadheads-3pk-60-141/


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Cabela's










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Cabela's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Used it this morning!!!!!!
Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhs341

Today only for visa club members


----------



## Fezzik

Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


----------



## whodeynation

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


I seen this earlier today, is the M25 a good stand never had a millennium.


----------



## Fezzik

whodeynation said:


> I seen this earlier today, is the M25 a good stand never had a millennium.



yes, I have 5 of the M50's; which is the same stand with a different mechanism for hanging. The M25 has a chain attached and the M50 uses the receiver system. The stands are comfortable, quiet, and the built in foot rest makes a big difference in comfort. 

The ultralite harness they are giving with it is for sale for 89 at cabelas so that's quite a free gift


----------



## whodeynation

Fezzik said:


> yes, I have 5 of the M50's; which is the same stand with a different mechanism for hanging. The M25 has a chain attached and the M50 uses the receiver system. The stands are comfortable, quiet, and the built in foot rest makes a big difference in comfort.
> 
> The ultralite harness they are giving with it is for sale for 89 at cabelas so that's quite a free gift


Do you have to use the chain to hang it or does it have a bracket where I could put a ratchet strap?


----------



## CRE10

whodeynation said:


> Do you have to use the chain to hang it or does it have a bracket where I could put a ratchet strap?


No, but you could chain and then put ratchet strap just under the chain. I prefer the chains myself.


----------



## Fezzik

M100 is also on sale with the free harness, 144

http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-U-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2287609.uts?slotId=1


----------



## bejayze

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


I would love to jump on this, if someone has a 20 off coupon they aren't using, please send a pm, thanks


----------



## frankiecruzer

Fezzik said:


> M100 is also on sale with the free harness, 144
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-U-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2287609.uts?slotId=1


Damn, I bought one when they were selling for $199



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


If anyone is feeling generous I'd order two if someone had a code they weren't using.


----------



## meatman

If you guys ever see a new Summit Viper SD < $200 please let me know. I will be all over that.


----------



## Fezzik

bejayze said:


> I would love to jump on this, if someone has a 20 off coupon they aren't using, please send a pm, thanks


Well I've bought 5 so far without a code, still worth it IMO


----------



## booner21

Free shipping is better than the code if you order 3 2 it breaks even. With the 14 dollar heavy item shipping cuts into the deal a bit

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinginpse1

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hawk-Helium-Pro-Hang-On-Treestand/2528625.uts?slotId=12


----------



## optimal_max

If you use the code, you pay full ship cost ($43 on 2 M25's). If you use the Free shipping code, you can't use the $20 off code, even with free shipping you have to pay the $28 surcharge on 2 M25's.

So if you have a Cableas nearby and can pick up in store, this deal is AWESOME ($50 each with code). If you have to have the shipped it's pretty good (approx $75 each)


----------



## Widgeon84

> If you use the code, you pay full ship cost ($43 on 2 M25's). If you use the Free shipping code, you can't use the $20 off code, even with free shipping you have to pay the $28 surcharge on 2 M25's.
> 
> So if you have a Cableas nearby and can pick up in store, this deal is AWESOME ($50 each with code). If you have to have the shipped it's pretty good (approx $75 each)


Ship them to the Delaware store and you don't pay sales tax either, makes it really good deal.


----------



## Deereman8370

I ordered 10 yesterday shipped to the store for 650$. Hard to beat that


----------



## Fezzik

Moultrie pro feeder for $54

https://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Dee...09-20&linkId=229ed7f77047d8b2c91840c5cbabda51


----------



## MNarrow

Fezzik said:


> yes, I have 5 of the M50's; which is the same stand with a different mechanism for hanging. The M25 has a chain attached and the M50 uses the receiver system. The stands are comfortable, quiet, and the built in foot rest makes a big difference in comfort.
> 
> The ultralite harness they are giving with it is for sale for 89 at cabelas so that's quite a free gift


I believe the M50 has a leveling system and the 25 does not?


----------



## MNarrow

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


This is an insane deal. That is a $100 harness


----------



## Creefer17




----------



## Fezzik

MNarrow said:


> I believe the M50 has a leveling system and the 25 does not?


I stand corrected. I don’t have the m25 yet to confirm, but none of the descriptions include the leveling system on the m25. Look is like I’ll be mixing and matching based on the trees


----------



## MNarrow

Fezzik said:


> I stand corrected. I don’t have the m25 yet to confirm, but none of the descriptions include the leveling system on the m25. Look is like I’ll be mixing and matching based on the trees


I bought three M50s last year from Cabela's closeout. Haven't set them up yet but I think the reason I went with the 50 over the 25 was the leveling system.


----------



## CRE10

Deereman8370 said:


> I ordered 10 yesterday shipped to the store for 650$. Hard to beat that


I bought 6 yesterday shipped to store.


----------



## backstraps01

If anyone comes across a good deal on ladder stands over 17' or some good deals on hub blinds I would appreciate the info


----------



## whodeynation

Wow decided to pull the trigger on the M25 mainly because I was in need of a new harness lol.....SOLD OUT!


----------



## kspseshooter

I snagged a couple last night. 
Couldn’t pass up a great deal like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Any ladder stick deals to complement these millenniums?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17

gjs4 said:


> Any ladder stick deals to complement these millenniums?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Walmart.com


----------



## backstraps01

Thanks creefer17!


----------



## rhs341

Fezzik said:


> Moultrie pro feeder for $54
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Moultrie-Dee...09-20&linkId=229ed7f77047d8b2c91840c5cbabda51


Shows $117.00??????


----------



## simshunter

rhs341 said:


> Shows $117.00??????


Price changed, I see $80.26 now. It was $54.26 earlier today when I got one

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

rhs341 said:


> Shows $117.00??????


You missed the sale then, it was 54 earlier and posted on huntinggeardeals.com. it’s showing $80 right now


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite Flex.....https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/4...& Accessories-_-Hunter Safety System-_-425841

Hunter Safety System Sale.....http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/harnesses/


----------



## Asells

Bowhunter supply store has 15% off spot hogg with code: spothogg15


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Mountain Archery Sale.....https://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## Boxerboxer

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite Flex.....https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/4...& Accessories-_-Hunter Safety System-_-425841
> 
> Hunter Safety System Sale.....http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/harnesses/


Free muff with harness purchase!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Boneview Ozone Unit (2 pack) $29.95.....https://www.boneview.com/products/bonezone-portable-ozone-generator-for-your-gear-bag


----------



## AntlerInsane83

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Boneview Ozone Unit (2 pack) $29.95.....https://www.boneview.com/products/bonezone-portable-ozone-generator-for-your-gear-bag


Thanks man! You just made me spend some money!


----------



## Jackle1886

AntlerInsane83 said:


> Thanks man! You just made me spend some money!


The single is $29.99 and the 2 pack is 45.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMN

Also on Amazon for $29

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

Fezzik said:


> I stand corrected. I don’t have the m25 yet to confirm, but none of the descriptions include the leveling system on the m25. Look is like I’ll be mixing and matching based on the trees


I have two m25s. There is no leveling system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

Since you guys are so good at find deals....I'm looking for a set First-Lite Sanctuary or North Branch bibs size large in ASAT. All I can find is Sm, Med, or 3xl. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 2backstraps

CaptPete said:


> Since you guys are so good at find deals....I'm looking for a set First-Lite Sanctuary or North Branch bibs size large in ASAT. All I can find is Sm, Med, or 3xl. Any help would be appreciated.


Your best bet at this point may be to watch the classifieds and if you are on Facebook there are a couple of groups dedicated to selling and trading FL and other high end technical clothing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

2backstraps said:


> Your best bet at this point may be to watch the classifieds and if you are on Facebook there are a couple of groups dedicated to selling and trading FL and other high end technical clothing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks...started watching the classifieds last week. I'm not on facebook, but the wife is. Do you have link to the groups?


----------



## 2backstraps

CaptPete said:


> Thanks...started watching the classifieds last week. I'm not on facebook, but the wife is. Do you have link to the groups?


Search for "First Lite Gear Buy Sell Trade" and "kuiu, sitka, firstlite, Etc.. Buy , Sell , Trade" those have been the two most active groups I have found.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

Amazon has the Tenzing 2220 pack for $127


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

2backstraps said:


> Search for "First Lite Gear Buy Sell Trade" and "kuiu, sitka, firstlite, Etc.. Buy , Sell , Trade" those have been the two most active groups I have found.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I don't know anything about facebook...hopefully the wife will help me...she's not real impressed about me buying new camo.:wink:


----------



## 2backstraps

CaptPete said:


> Thanks! I don't know anything about facebook...hopefully the wife will help me...she's not real impressed about me buying new camo.:wink:


If you have anything to part with let her know there is trade potential. I hate Facebook on most levels but it is really handy for groups like that.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

GoPro 5 session bundle

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776T8RS...211e78d419aec81e22f080INT&_encoding=UTF8&th=1

Again, I bought a $30 dbpower knock off that I like. Quality pretty close to real GoPro for fraction of the cost


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> GoPro 5 session bundle
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776T8RS...211e78d419aec81e22f080INT&_encoding=UTF8&th=1
> 
> Again, I bought a $30 dbpower knock off that I like. Quality pretty close to real GoPro for fraction of the cost


I was looking for one of the dbpower ones and they are $65 or so. Is there a model for $30 that I am missing?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I was looking for one of the dbpower ones and they are $65 or so. Is there a model for $30 that I am missing?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got it on sale, there are a couple of knockoffs and between them you can catch them on sale every couple of weeks. Took my dbpower on a snorkeling trip and the video quality was great


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> I got it on sale, there are a couple of knockoffs and between them you can catch them on sale every couple of weeks. Took my dbpower on a snorkeling trip and the video quality was great


Thanks, will keep an eye out for one on sale.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyswitchback

Cabela’s has the LW Hand Climber on sale right now for $279 with free shipping using code 7holiday (+ $14 shipping surcharge). Could avoid that if a store is local.


----------



## mccoppinb

kyswitchback said:


> Cabela’s has the LW Hand Climber on sale right now for $279 with free shipping using code 7holiday (+ $14 shipping surcharge). Could avoid that if a store is local.


Holy cow that's a steal 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field and Stream has the Primos Truth cams on sale for $30 again. I’m gonna pick up a few more.


----------



## Newhunter1

Looking for some sales of Predator brown camo...I need a new set. I haven't bought new camo for about 8-10 years. How good is the whitetail set?


----------



## Creefer17

Newhunter1 said:


> Looking for some sales of Predator brown camo...I need a new set. I haven't bought new camo for about 8-10 years. How good is the whitetail set?


Check out closeout on ScentLok.com. They have some very good deals but limited sizes.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

NYyotekiller said:


> Field and Stream has the Primos Truth cams on sale for $30 again. I’m gonna pick up a few more.
> 
> View attachment 6328269


I've been running one for a couple weeks. Seems to be working great!

I still need base layers if anyone runs across any.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAhuntr

NYyotekiller said:


> Field and Stream has the Primos Truth cams on sale for $30 again. I’m gonna pick up a few more.
> 
> View attachment 6328269


Do these last and hold up well?


----------



## Newhunter1

Creefer17 said:


> Check out closeout on ScentLok.com. They have some very good deals but limited sizes.


They don't have pants in my size and only one jacket in large. Oh well...day late and dollar short.


----------



## Challenger

NYyotekiller said:


> Field and Stream has the Primos Truth cams on sale for $30 again. I’m gonna pick up a few more.
> 
> View attachment 6328269


Got a linik?


----------



## Fezzik

Challenger said:


> Got a linik?


https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...era-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


----------



## 48down

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I still need base layers if anyone runs across any.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cabelas has their Men's MTP Polar-Weight Crew for 19.99 + free shipping.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/base-layer-sale/pc/105625080/c/490750380/cabelas-mtp-polar-weight-crew/2250068.uts?slotId=11

bottoms too
http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MTP-POLAR-WEIGHT-PANT/2253795.uts?slotId=3


----------



## xctrack101

My local Bass Pro Shops had the Browning Dark Ops Elite; 14MP trail camera for $100. Picked up two.


----------



## meatman

48down said:


> Cabelas has their Men's MTP Polar-Weight Crew for 19.99 + free shipping.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/home/base-layer-sale/pc/105625080/c/490750380/cabelas-mtp-polar-weight-crew/2250068.uts?slotId=11
> 
> bottoms too
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-MTP-POLAR-WEIGHT-PANT/2253795.uts?slotId=3


These were $15 each a few weeks ago. Wait for a price drop.


----------



## Jackle1886

meatman said:


> These were $15 each a few weeks ago. Wait for a price drop.


Anyone have a pair of these? The reviews sound like the cut is less than desired. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## simshunter

Jackle1886 said:


> Anyone have a pair of these? The reviews sound like the cut is less than desired.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I have some. Go one size up in the top. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Jackle1886 said:


> Anyone have a pair of these? The reviews sound like the cut is less than desired.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I felt these in store. Fleece type feel. Felt soft and toasty. But I think you would get too warm in these while walking. They are really thick and appear to be very warm.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman

Our 30% off sale on broadhead sharpening guides and hands free bowholders, starts NOW! and runs for 3 days only. http://innovativeoutdoorsmanllc.com/Storefront.htm Enter code YEAREND at checkout to enjoy big savings.


----------



## Blinginpse1

xctrack101 said:


> My local Bass Pro Shops had the Browning Dark Ops Elite; 14MP trail camera for $100. Picked up two.


Link online?


----------



## sprmario

VAhuntr said:


> Do these last and hold up well?


I bought one last year around that price. It lasted a two seasons so far without any real issues. Pictures are not the greatest but they do the job. Video trigger is a little worse than photo trigger so consider that when choosing a mode.

A single set of batteries has lasted 2 years as well (taken out during off season).


----------



## clint6760

On the rebate form for the primos cam it says it’s only for model 63054. The model number on the link is model 64054. 
Has anyone actually got their rebate back.


----------



## Jackle1886

clint6760 said:


> On the rebate form for the primos cam it says it’s only for model 63054. The model number on the link is model 64054.
> Has anyone actually got their rebate back.


Nope. I contacted field and steam online who said they wouldn't honor it. Someone else got a yes from them as it was their error on the form. We shall see. I sent 2 sets in. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## clint6760

Jackle1886 said:


> Nope. I contacted field and steam online who said they wouldn't honor it. Someone else got a yes from them as it was their error on the form. We shall see. I sent 2 sets in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Well crap. I just ordered two and I won’t be happy if I have to pay $60 a piece for them. I would rather have paid a little extra for a better camera


----------



## Jackle1886

clint6760 said:


> Well crap. I just ordered two and I won’t be happy if I have to pay $60 a piece for them. I would rather have paid a little extra for a better camera


Hell I bought 5! If they don't honor it I will be contacting a store manager and go up if needed. I saved their form and pictures of their website stating the rebated price. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkratz

sprmario said:


> I bought one last year around that price. It lasted a two seasons so far without any real issues. Pictures are not the greatest but they do the job. Video trigger is a little worse than photo trigger so consider that when choosing a mode.
> 
> A single set of batteries has lasted 2 years as well (taken out during off season).
> View attachment 6328793
> View attachment 6328795


Bought 3 last year. 1 never worked and 1 just took pictures at movement and would fill up in a day or two. Both got replaced. So far they are ok. I think it is a crap shoot.


----------



## xctrack101

Blinginpse1 said:


> Link online?


The dark ops is posted online for 149.99 but not sure it's the same one. Didn't look too closely. The one's I got were the dark ops elites - 14MP. Apparently they are leftovers from Black Friday. It well short of their $75 deal posted last year but still a good deal overall. Had some gift cards to use in the process.


----------



## Kris87

The best deal going right now on a trail cam is from Dicks on their mislabeled Moultrie D-35. Its actually an A-35 which is a 14mp camera with great reviews. I don't know if Moultrie packaged this specifically for Dicks and Field & Stream, but it comes with a 8gb card and 8 batteries as well. It was regularly $149, sells for $119 at Cabelas. It was on sale for $59.99 last week, but now at $79.99, but they have a $35 off if you buy two with free shipping. For roughly $60, you won't find a better camera that comes with a card and batteries too.


----------



## Jackle1886

Jackle1886 said:


> Hell I bought 5! If they don't honor it I will be contacting a store manager and go up if needed. I saved their form and pictures of their website stating the rebated price.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Just an update. Got my rebate check today  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## whodeynation

Jackle1886 said:


> Just an update. Got my rebate check today
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


When did you submit your rebate form?


----------



## clint6760

Jackle1886 said:


> Just an update. Got my rebate check today
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


How long did it take to receive the rebate. I talked to somebody and they said it should work and if it didn’t after I submitted I could send them back in for a refund.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Blinginpse1 said:


> Link online?


Can you pm me receipt so I can get honored in store?


----------



## Jackle1886

I purchased the first set when they originally went on sale. I'm guessing before Oct. Sent my 2nd rebate in 3rd week of Nov. So all of 8-10 weeks. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

Jackle1886 said:


> Anyone have a pair of these? The reviews sound like the cut is less than desired.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I got talls and mine fit great. I am a large with xl sleeves. Talls seems to fix the problem in cabelas brand. I ordered 5 sets at that price. Very warm. Will wear it a windbreaking outer layer and a merino layer down into the 20s and be comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MUDRUNNER

clint6760 said:


> On the rebate form for the primos cam it says it’s only for model 63054. The model number on the link is model 64054.
> Has anyone actually got their rebate back.


I'm not sure if Primos changed the way they do the rebates or not. Last Christmas my wife bought me a Primos trail camera from Dicks and was supposed to have a rebate. It didn't come with one & Dicks said I had to contact the manufacturer, which I did. The rebate that Primos ended up sending me was expired and for a different model of camera. I tried to get an answer from customer service a few times but got no where so just gave up on it. I should have just sent it in to see what would have happened. I actually love the camera, but doubt I will deal with Primos trail camera again after that. Hopefully you guys have better luck than I did.


----------



## jk0069

Kris87 said:


> The best deal going right now on a trail cam is from Dicks on their mislabeled Moultrie D-35. Its actually an A-35 which is a 14mp camera with great reviews. I don't know if Moultrie packaged this specifically for Dicks and Field & Stream, but it comes with a 8gb card and 8 batteries as well. It was regularly $149, sells for $119 at Cabelas. It was on sale for $59.99 last week, but now at $79.99, but they have a $35 off if you buy two with free shipping. For roughly $60, you won't find a better camera that comes with a card and batteries too.


Where are you seeing the $35 off for two? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite Flex.....https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/4...& Accessories-_-Hunter Safety System-_-425841


Dang, wish that had free shipping, I would have bought it.


----------



## meatman

jk0069 said:


> Where are you seeing the $35 off for two?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add 2 to cart and go to checkout.


----------



## Fezzik

It’s $35 off any order of $150+

Big banner on top of the screen


----------



## js4506

Any stocking stuffer ideas/deals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 48down

js4506 said:


> Any stocking stuffer ideas/deals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought several Schrade Mini Extreme Survival Tanto Automatic for stocking stuffers. $15 They also have several other schrade autos for $20 - $30
https://www.bladehq.com/item--Schrade-Mini-Extreme-Survival-Tanto--32418


----------



## olemossyhorns

js4506 said:


> Any stocking stuffer ideas/deals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson...157&sr=8-1&keywords=smith&wesson+pocket+knife

12$


----------



## Boxerboxer

Still a decent amount of deeply discounted pieces in medium/large up on Badlands closeout page. We're talking $150-400 pieces for $20-50. 

http://www.badlandspacks.com/gear/closeout?dir=asc&order=price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Rage & first lite deals at midwayusa


----------



## bshurette

Anybody got a cabelas discount code you are not going to use, please pm me. Im signed up for the text alerts and emails and no code yet. Feel like Clark on waiting his bonus check this year!!


----------



## optimal_max

40% off a single item at dicks.com - wont work on clearance items, but some good deals after discount - 


Summit Viper Classic $150
Millennium M100 $150 or M25 $60


----------



## 48down

Cabelas has the Browning® Spec Ops Platinum 16MP Trail Camera on sale for $99.99 plus free shipping. Also if you are a club member you can take an additional 10% off.http://www.cabelas.com/product/BROWNING-SPEC-OPS-PLATINUM-MP-TRAIL-CAMERA/2539938.uts?slotId=4


----------



## backstraps01

48down said:


> Cabelas has the Browning® Spec Ops Platinum 16MP Trail Camera on sale for $99.99 plus free shipping. Also if you are a club member you can take an additional 10% off.http://www.cabelas.com/product/BROWNING-SPEC-OPS-PLATINUM-MP-TRAIL-CAMERA/2539938.uts?slotId=4


How do you get the additional 10% off? I am a club member but dont see that discount available. thanks


----------



## Bulian82

backstraps01 said:


> How do you get the additional 10% off? I am a club member but dont see that discount available. thanks


Use promo code 17club1214. 

It's for today only. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only

Bulian82 said:


> https://m.samsclub.com/catalog/search/Lone wolf
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


These "Lone Wolf -Alpha Tech" (Chinese import marketed by Lone Wolf) Ladder stands are down to 69 bucks each with free shipping from Sams club. Hope there adequate enough for a few of my secondary locations b/c I ordered two.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

48down said:


> Cabelas has the Browning® Spec Ops Platinum 16MP Trail Camera on sale for $99.99 plus free shipping. Also if you are a club member you can take an additional 10% off.http://www.cabelas.com/product/BROWNING-SPEC-OPS-PLATINUM-MP-TRAIL-CAMERA/2539938.uts?slotId=4


Is this a cabelas exclusive version of the spec ops? The spec ops platinum on trailcampro's review is a 10mp and this one says 16mp which is what the new spec ops extreme is. Big ratings difference between the 2 is why I'm wondering.


----------



## Duckman89

Holy cow them alpha loc on just 89 things like 160 everywhere else


----------



## T-BONE 93

Broadside Only said:


> These "Lone Wolf -Alpha Tech" (Chinese import marketed by Lone Wolf) Ladder stands are down to 69 bucks each with free shipping from Sams club. Hope there adequate enough for a few of my secondary locations b/c I ordered two.




Has anybody received one of these or put one together? Input?


----------



## NYyotekiller

This is the cheapest I’ve seen the Truth Cams.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

NYyotekiller said:


> This is the cheapest I’ve seen the Truth Cams.
> 
> View attachment 6332583


What store?

They must have made a million of those things and can't sell them
Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5

MissouriBowtech said:


> Is this a cabelas exclusive version of the spec ops? The spec ops platinum on trailcampro's review is a 10mp and this one says 16mp which is what the new spec ops extreme is. Big ratings difference between the 2 is why I'm wondering.


Wondering the same thing. Browning doesn't even list a Spec Ops with 16 MP photos....the Spec Ops Extreme is 20 MP.


----------



## RAPTOR5

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> What store?
> 
> They must have made a million of those things and can't sell them
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


fieldandstreamshop.com


----------



## NYyotekiller

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> What store?
> 
> They must have made a million of those things and can't sell them
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I forgot to say the add was from Field and Stream.


----------



## Duckman89

Cabelas wooltimat hybrid jacket 55$ right now


----------



## AintNoGriz

Duckman89 said:


> Cabelas wooltimat hybrid jacket 55$ right now



Thanks for the heads up! Was looking for something yet for my son and the price is perfect. Now he can quit wearing my jacket!!


----------



## NYyotekiller

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...Vgo-zCh02IwTjEAQYASABEgJMDPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Charman03

Really could use some cheap 15' ladder stands.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Charman03 said:


> Really could use some cheap 15' ladder stands.


Watch Walmart. Saw some clearanced for $42 last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WI Bowhunter 2

Down to $25 at the Wal Marts around here.


----------



## skiisme753

Got this email from Field and Stream. Good this weekend only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder

Cabelas inferno boots $99. I bought a pair of cabelas inferno boots last year on sale. Forget what I paid because I had points but I got them supper cheap. 
I usually wear 11 but I got 13 wide and I really like them so far. Lots of room around toe area but still nice fit, support around arch area so they're not too sloppy.
You can't remove the lining and the big pac boots may be warmer but I think it was great deal.
I think lots of air room around front of boot is key. 
If you buy think 2 sizes bigger


----------



## optimal_max

Tractor supply has Muck rubber boots on sale 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ns-12-in-fieldblazer-ii-mid-boot?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Fezzik

Stealth cam combo with batteries and sd card -43

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...ame-camera-combo-10-megapixel-flat-dark-earth


----------



## Fezzik

Dicks 25% off purchase 

Code is GIFTS17


----------



## Duckman89

BOWADX has a pretty good promo running right now on their website


----------



## rakbowhunter

Scheels has great deal on Browning Strike Force Elite HD cameras for $79.99 https://www.scheels.com/p/browning-...a/85314900451.html?cgid=hunting-deals#start=2


----------



## BigBrian

From someone who has bought over 2 dozens stands and sticks from Dicks, unless the something on clearance or a weekend special, you can normally get it at a discounted rate once every week or two. They make you think something is 25% off but they really just increase the price that weekend or make it end in $xx.x8 which makes in ineligible for the 10, 20 or 25 % off coupons. They use a lot of marketing tactics to make you think you are getting a deal but really, its almost the same price all the time.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

rakbowhunter said:


> Scheels has great deal on Browning Strike Force Elite HD cameras for $79.99 https://www.scheels.com/p/browning-...a/85314900451.html?cgid=hunting-deals#start=2
> 
> View attachment 6334291


does scheels have any 20 off 100 or anything like that?


----------



## DJO

Anyone know of any deals on range finders?


----------



## Dleigh31

Fezzik said:


> Millennium M25 for $59 and comes with a HSS ultralite harness; this is an awesome deal! Especially if you can grab a 20 off 100 and you order 2
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/MILLENNIUM-M-HANG-ON-TREE-STAND/2278555.uts?slotId=10


You should see all the HSS Ultra-Lite tree stand harnesses on ebay right now.


----------



## kspseshooter

Dleigh31 said:


> You should see all the HSS Ultra-Lite tree stand harnesses on ebay right now.


Lol!! There is a guy trying to sell 10 on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Dleigh31 said:


> You should see all the HSS Ultra-Lite tree stand harnesses on ebay right now.


I’ve got 5 in my garage that are going to make it craigslist :darkbeer:


----------



## kspseshooter

They will be worth more in 7-8 months!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter

Not that I am aware of


----------



## Deereman8370

You bet I am. Wanna buy a couple?


kspseshooter said:


> Lol!! There is a guy trying to sell 10 on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Deereman8370 said:


> You bet I am. Wanna buy a couple?


No thanks, I have a couple myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

I dumped all of mine for 50 a piece made for 10 dollar stands and 5 dollar lifelines

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guardian818

I grabbed some lifelines from HSS when they were 40% off. Good deal there.


----------



## d_rek

Scentlok has 50% off ALL full priced items this week only until christmas on their website: https://www.scentlok.com/shop/products/options/scentlok/?mc_cid=53f5cc28e7&mc_eid=b46c12e8a1


----------



## ggrue

Scentblocker has the garage sale going on with all gift cards at 30 % off. I got a few items with one of them being 18 oz laundry detergent for under 1.40 a bottle. Put the items you want in a cart and then take them all out and buy that amount in a gift card. Use the gift card to buy the items. Got a waterproof set of uninsulated bibs for $15 bucks.


----------



## Red Eye 81

For the guys who bought the Millennium M25 treestands.......I got a UPS shipping tracking number about a week ago from Cabelas, but it has not moved yet. Anyone else's not moving?


----------



## keyser62

Red Eye 81 said:


> For the guys who bought the Millennium M25 treestands.......I got a UPS shipping tracking number about a week ago from Cabelas, but it has not moved yet. Anyone else's not moving?


Mine shipped to store and I have them already.


----------



## Fezzik

keyser62 said:


> Mine shipped to store and I have them already.


Same here; the guy at the store told me they were having a hard time getting the harnesses coordinated even for the in store pick ups. He was surprised that mine were all in together. Not sure what the ship to home situation looks like but they could be waiting on the harnesses to ship your order


----------



## Red Eye 81

Fezzik said:


> Same here; the guy at the store told me they were having a hard time getting the harnesses coordinated even for the in store pick ups. He was surprised that mine were all in together. Not sure what the ship to home situation looks like but they could be waiting on the harnesses to ship your order


I got my harness shipped right away. I have it and its already up for sale LOL. I am just waiting on the stand.


----------



## CRE10

My harnesses got there a week before the stands showed up. I picked them up last Friday.


----------



## Deereman8370

I got a call saying all my stuff was in for pickup. Went there any only the harnesses were in. Stands are supposed to be in now, brother is picking them up


----------



## C Svach

Anybody get their vortex dbacks from optics planet yet ?


----------



## Boxerboxer

C Svach said:


> Anybody get their vortex dbacks from optics planet yet ?


Still can't even get a ship date from Optics Planet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell

C Svach said:


> Anybody get their vortex dbacks from optics planet yet ?


Just received an email from Optics Planet stating that binos are still on backorder and Vortex has told them they will be back in stock by the end of the month. Once they are back in stock orders will be filled based on when you placed your order.


----------



## Boxerboxer

DMcDowell said:


> Just received an email from Optics Planet stating that binos are still on backorder and Vortex has told them they will be back in stock by the end of the month. Once they are back in stock orders will be filled based on when you placed your order.


That's more than I was able to get out of them. Glad to hear it. The really frustrating thing has been that they're not even picking up the phone when I call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

I never got a confirmation number just checked credit care no charge either. I’m guessing my order never went through!!


----------



## Boxerboxer

C Svach said:


> I never got a confirmation number just checked credit care no charge either. I’m guessing my order never went through!!


My card was charged and they have acknowledged my order exists. Here's hoping your other goes through anyway though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell

Boxerboxer said:


> That's more than I was able to get out of them. Glad to hear it. The really frustrating thing has been that they're not even picking up the phone when I call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I tried calling a handful of times and left a voicemail each time and never received a call back. I finally decided to send them an email and they responded within 48 hours.


----------



## DMcDowell

C Svach said:


> I never got a confirmation number just checked credit care no charge either. I’m guessing my order never went through!!


They told me that our credit cards would not be charged until the order has shipped so hopefully there is still a chance your order went through.


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Any ideas on when Predator camo may go on sale again?


----------



## Newhunter1

Kurtislowe68 said:


> Any ideas on when Predator camo may go on sale again?


ditto


----------



## Red Eye 81

So I contacted Cabela's this morning about my M25 that I got when they had the sale. They sent me a shipping number, but it had not moved at all. I used the online chat to their customer service. 

The guys asked me if I had got my harness yet, and I said yes, but no stand. He said that's an issue because it must have got messed up in the warehouse and not shipped out, unfortunately we are now out of stock. He said I could wait until they get in-stock again which could be next year, or he could refund my money. I said I would really like to get the stand, and asked if I could get the M50 instead since they are in stock :wink:. He said they are way more $$ but he would check into it. Comes back and says since they messed up he would send me the M50 for only 18.00 more. So I got a M50 and a HSS harness for 78.00, plus 14.00 shipping. Not too bad.


----------



## Jackle1886

Red Eye 81 said:


> So I contacted Cabela's this morning about my M25 that I got when they had the sale. They sent me a shipping number, but it had not moved at all. I used the online chat to their customer service.
> 
> The guys asked me if I had got my harness yet, and I said yes, but no stand. He said that's an issue because it must have got messed up in the warehouse and not shipped out, unfortunately we are now out of stock. He said I could wait until they get in-stock again which could be next year, or he could refund my money. I said I would really like to get the stand, and asked if I could get the M50 instead since they are in stock :wink:. He said they are way more $$ but he would check into it. Comes back and says since they messed up he would send me the M50 for only 18.00 more. So I got a M50 and a HSS harness for 78.00, plus 14.00 shipping. Not too bad.


That's a downright STEAL! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Cabela's code









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Ameristep Brickhouse Blind 47% off - $63
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/7...ind-75-x-75-x-67-polyester-realtree-xtra-camo

Ameristep Doghouse Blind - $40
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...ind-60-x-60-x-66-polyester-realtree-xtra-camo


----------



## backstraps01

bump


----------



## thelefty41

Dicks has a flash sale today with some good deals on hunting items.


----------



## C Svach

Just got off phone with optics planet. They could not find my order so therefore they could not let me reorder the diamondbacks for the original price which I think is a load of crap but he did offer a discount off the original price to $160. It once you throw on tax since I’m in Illinois and shipping that pushes them up to $186. Not worth it anymore. Guess I’ll just watch the classifieds if anyone doesn’t like theirs or wants to dump them I’ll take them. He did also tell me they were on backorder expected the end of January. He said there were 1090 pairs on back order. That’s a lotta of people waiting.


----------



## andyfier

Kurtislowe68 said:


> Any ideas on when Predator camo may go on sale again?


Camofire has some predator camo pants today. 2 different pairs. Odd sizes of course 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

C Svach said:


> Just got off phone with optics planet. They could not find my order so therefore they could not let me reorder the diamondbacks for the original price which I think is a load of crap but he did offer a discount off the original price to $160. It once you throw on tax since I’m in Illinois and shipping that pushes them up to $186. Not worth it anymore. Guess I’ll just watch the classifieds if anyone doesn’t like theirs or wants to dump them I’ll take them. He did also tell me they were on backorder expected the end of January. He said there were 1090 pairs on back order. That’s a lotta of people waiting.


Optics Planet has the worst customer service and shipping practices bar none!!! 1 and only 1 time did I or will I ever do business there. Sorry, rant over didn’t mean to get off topic


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/field-stream-30-safety-rope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


----------



## CBB

Sorry the link didn't work. 30' field and stream lifelines for 16.98..


----------



## meatman

thelefty41 said:


> Dicks has a flash sale today with some good deals on hunting items.


Hahahahahahaha hahahah!


----------



## VAhuntr

Not archery but shooting and hunting related. Federal Ammunition has several different rebates available on their ammunition to include the American Eagle, Premium and Power Shok lines of ammunition.

https://www.federalpremium.com/news/promotions_rebates.aspx


----------



## Newhunter1

How about some German Kinetics for sale...oh wait...I have those for sale. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5338889&highlight=


----------



## 2backstraps

Newhunter1 said:


> How about some German Kinetics for sale...oh wait...I have those for sale.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5338889&highlight=


I don't think this is appropriate for this thread. That is what the classifieds section is for. Nobody wants this deals thread to be flooded with everyone's for sale ads.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk

2backstraps said:


> I don't think this is appropriate for this thread. That is what the classifieds section is for. Nobody wants this deals thread to be flooded with everyone's for sale ads.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Agree. This thread isnt for promoting your classifieds ads. 

Cabelas has some decent deals on a few trail cams. Bushnell 14MP wireless is $100 off and another 25% off on bushnells current mail in rebate.

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=108093780&CQ_search=466568+and+466496+and+466498+and+464745+and+466497&CQ_zstype=REG


----------



## meatman

Coyotehawk said:


> Agree. This thread isnt for promoting your classifieds ads.
> 
> Cabelas has some decent deals on a few trail cams. Bushnell 14MP wireless is $100 off and another 25% off on bushnells current mail in rebate.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=108093780&CQ_search=466568+and+466496+and+466498+and+464745+and+466497&CQ_zstype=REG


Not a bad price. Wish it was $30 but not bad.


----------



## Pipecrew

Last year around this time MUCK had a 50% off special. I was hoping they would do it again this year but I haven't seen or heard about them having this sale again this year.

Anyone heard or seen anything yet????


----------



## Asells

Wickstick stabilizers has 23% off today through the 30th with code : santa


----------



## CBB

www.ebay.com/p/Browning-BTC-5-Strik...Trail-Game-Camera/2255193803?iid=182975720359

Not sure about this listing on eBay. Seller has 0 feedback and is France. Item ship from LA.. seems fishy to me or am I missing a steal?


----------



## simshunter

CBB said:


> www.ebay.com/p/Browning-BTC-5-Strik...Trail-Game-Camera/2255193803?iid=182975720359
> 
> Not sure about this listing on eBay. Seller has 0 feedback and is France. Item ship from LA.. seems fishy to me or am I missing a steal?


Seems shady 


Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5

As a buyer you're protected by ebay and paypal no?


----------



## optimal_max

RAPTOR5 said:


> As a buyer you're protected by ebay and paypal no?


Yes, in the long run you will get your money back. Might take a few days.


----------



## KYBowhunter89

I tried to buy one of those earlier this year. It is a scam. There are a lot of those posted on eBay from various sellers for the same price. 

I was refunded, thankfully.


----------



## xctrack101

10 off 40 cabelas code 

Cabela's Bucks Number - 543119647
Cabela's Bucks Code - PWCWKV 

Expries today - 12/24


----------



## meyerske

xctrack101 said:


> 10 off 40 cabelas code
> 
> Cabela's Bucks Number - 543119647
> Cabela's Bucks Code - PWCWKV
> 
> Expries today - 12/24


Thanks! I used it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

any deals on life-lines?
thanks


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas $20 off $100 expires today

543026837
JXAUPW


----------



## backstraps01

Ybuck said:


> any deals on life-lines?
> thanks


sent ya a pm on a couple I have


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Anyone actually gotten their rebate for their $30 rebate for the primos proof cams?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Anyone actually gotten their rebate for their $30 rebate for the primos proof cams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yes. they are really slow. You can check the progress on their site.


----------



## CBB

Ybuck said:


> any deals on life-lines?
> thanks


Watch field and stream online. Just picked up 20 for 16.99 eacg


----------



## sprmario

optimal_max said:


> Cabelas $20 off $100 expires today
> 
> 543026837
> JXAUPW


Looks like someone used it. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

sprmario said:


> Looks like someone used it. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk












Forgot I even had this. Hope someone can use it in the next 35 minutes.


----------



## weekender7

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Anyone actually gotten their rebate for their $30 rebate for the primos proof cams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No and it's been a LONG time too.


----------



## HuntGolf SkiVT

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Anyone actually gotten their rebate for their $30 rebate for the primos proof cams?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


On the rebate form there is a phone # and a web site where you can check. I sent mine in mid Nov. and called to check. I was told my rebate paper work had been received and approved and that my check would be going out late Jan..


----------



## optimal_max

For those that need it, here is the site for checking your Primos rebate status. Just need zip code, house number, and last name.

https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com/


----------



## Jackle1886

optimal_max said:


> For those that need it, here is the site for checking your Primos rebate status. Just need zip code, house number, and last name.
> 
> https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com/


Mine was received but my dad's isn't in the system.... Anyone else have that issue? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Inventory reduction sale should start popping up again soon. Just seeeing if anyone knows of any binocular deals popping up. Im still irritated about getting the shaft from optics planet on the vortex diamondbacks. Regardless I still need a set. Thanks


----------



## backstraps01

bump


----------



## Toadmeister

I've never understood why rebates take so long, it's basically a manual process if its, mail in.

I've had maybe a 50% success rate with rebates.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

C Svach said:


> Hope everyone had a great Christmas. Inventory reduction sale should start popping up again soon. Just seeeing if anyone knows of any binocular deals popping up. Im still irritated about getting the shaft from optics planet on the vortex diamondbacks. Regardless I still need a set. Thanks


Over at huntinggeardeals.com, he posted a deal about the VanGuard Endeavor ED's or ED II's having a $100 mail in rebate. I have no experience with them, but they seem to get pretty good reviews. I found the Regular ED's on google express for $242.31 and you should get an extra $15 off that if it's your first order (I've never used google express).

https://express.google.com/product/8897619433667202516_13107667446362709277_1057813

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on these before the rebate runs on the 31st.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Jackle1886 said:


> Mine was received but my dad's isn't in the system.... Anyone else have that issue?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I sent a rebate in for my Primos in early to mid-November. I've been checking the website link and entering in my info but no luck. Finally decided to call in today to see what the status was and they said they never received it/ don't have it on file. 
I told her I have the invoice from Dick's as it was purchased online. She gave me an email address to send the invoice to and she said she will do what she can based on what I send her. I also sent a picture of the Primos box without the UPC for that was worth. 
On another note, I was successful in getting back my rebate for the Bushnell $30 rebate offer through Dicks and I sent that in a little after I sent in the Primos offer. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Duckman89

Anybody know how to get free shipping from cabelas without spending 100


----------



## chuckalope

Duckman89 said:


> Anybody know how to get free shipping from cabelas without spending 100


I'd like to know this as well! I have a 75$ gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## weekender7

Toadmeister said:


> I've never understood why rebates take so long, it's basically a manual process if its, mail in.
> 
> I've had maybe a 50% success rate with rebates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The longer they hold our money the more they make in interest. There is no other reason to delay a check for months when it could be sent TODAY!


----------



## CRE10

chuckalope said:


> I'd like to know this as well! I have a 75$ gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


Spend 25 more [emoji2]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

Cabelas wooltimate vest on sale 40$ off online can't order by phone they say it's discounted online only


----------



## Bulian82

Duckman89 said:


> Cabelas wooltimate vest on sale 40$ off online can't order by phone they say it's discounted online only


Thank you. I ordered one and shipped it to the store. 

Once again this thread has got me lol. 

Great deal though. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Duckman89 said:


> Cabelas wooltimate vest on sale 40$ off online can't order by phone they say it's discounted online only


Well that post cost me $100......but I did order over the phone for that price....of course I had to find other stuff to get the free shipping


----------



## Guardian818

I am looking for some double ladder stands or box blinds if anybody sees anything. Thanks!


----------



## kravguy

Guardian818 said:


> I am looking for some double ladder stands or box blinds if anybody sees anything. Thanks!


Ameristep 15' DBL ladder stands at Wal-Mart were reduced down to 78 w free shipping

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanges

Lone wolf has $50.00 off 199.00 or more till Jan 1.


----------



## LetThemGrow

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...as-sweater-fleece-jacket/1656491.uts?slotId=1


----------



## backstraps01

LetThemGrow said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...as-sweater-fleece-jacket/1656491.uts?slotId=1


dang! thanks!


----------



## Duckman89

That jackets a steal


----------



## backstraps01

Another Cabelas steal:
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...d=0&itemGUID=a02e4897ac10a05d30fce3c0fc13f341


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

I ordered one of those yesterday in their outfitter camo. Love that pattern. Looks like they only have woodland left but still for that price it looks tough to beat.
Wooltimate vest at $40 is a good buy and here's another one for $10 - http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...er-Hooded-Jacket-Regular/1176368.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Teemster

If anyone’s wife needs a bow

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...105643980/bear-rumor-max/2266713.uts?slotId=2


----------



## vortecman

Guardian818 said:


> I am looking for some double ladder stands or box blinds if anybody sees anything. Thanks!


I just seen them in walmart for 66.00 :darkbeer:


----------



## prodefiant34

Teemster said:


> If anyone’s wife needs a bow
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...105643980/bear-rumor-max/2266713.uts?slotId=2


You just cost me $225. But thank you, my wife will be thrilled.


----------



## AintNoGriz

LetThemGrow said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...as-sweater-fleece-jacket/1656491.uts?slotId=1


Big thanks....been looking for a more light/mid weight jacket!


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Tell her to be careful with that thing in the kitchen! My gf got a new apron and oven mitts for Christmas.


----------



## byg

Good deal on the wooltimate . Thanks


----------



## meatman

AintNoGriz said:


> Big thanks....been looking for a more light/mid weight jacket!


Is this jacket an outer layer or used as an insulation layer?

Also, is the Windshear stuff breathable? 

I wonder how this fleece will hold up against briars and sticks etc?


----------



## mikear

Seems like a decent deal on this Primos Club XL blind. 

 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...188043889&mc_cid=da38ae6e9d&mc_eid=3127ddba04

They also have the Double Bull Deluxe for $269, but that pales in comparison to the deal they had earlier this year.


----------



## B4L Okie

The Cabelas Wooltimate Jacket and pants are in the Bargain Bin now also! Several sizes.


----------



## Duckman89

Wish I had the pullover instead of the jacket but o well still got it on sale , glade I pulled the trigger on tall pants though as they are still regular price . Anybody got a great deal on binos


----------



## Rakkasan133

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-SYNTHETIC-DOWN-WINDSHEAR-T-HYBRID-JACKET/2288426.uts









This thing is nice! Perfect compliment to my a mid/light rut outfit for layering and that extra bit of added warmth on long walk ins. 

I tried it on over a Scent Lok full season taktix jacket and it was perfect. Good compressing sleeves that still allow freedom of maneuver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMB

Duckman89 said:


> Wish I had the pullover instead of the jacket but o well still got it on sale , glade I pulled the trigger on tall pants though as they are still regular price . Anybody got a great deal on binos


They do have the pull over 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

Hey guys. I've been getting lots of notices for Cabela's sales using my links lately. For all of you that have been using my site, I just wanted to say thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89

BMB said:


> They do have the pull over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I was saying only the jacket was on sale when I bought lol


----------



## CaptPete

Mad Bomber hats on sale at Wing Supply. Limited stock...$10-$20 normally around $40-$50. 
https://www.wingsupply.com/winter-i...s+$10+to+start.+The+original+fur-lined+bomber!


----------



## Asells

Lancaster has tightspot quivers for $109.99. Limited supply though. Right hand only lost camo, left hand has more options.


----------



## Duckman89

Academy online has a bunch of stuff on sale just ordered drake wingshooter shirt for like 25 dollars off


----------



## shaffer88

meatman said:


> Is this jacket an outer layer or used as an insulation layer?
> 
> Also, is the Windshear stuff breathable?
> 
> I wonder how this fleece will hold up against briars and sticks etc?


You’ll have stickers all over if you walk in the same county as beggars lice, but they’re prolly the warmest gear I’ve worn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

My Black Friday diamondbacks arrived today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarksExtra

Boxerboxer said:


> My Black Friday diamondbacks arrived today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome! I was about to call to check on them. Mine probably would have shown up too if it wasn’t for the 6 ft of snow we got.

Edit: mine still says “ordered” not shipped


----------



## Boxerboxer

I’ve got a coupon for $15 off $150 at OpticsPlanet.com. PM me if you want it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

Anyone seen good deals on sd cards and rechargeable AA batteries?


----------



## bejayze

backstraps01 said:


> Anyone seen good deals on sd cards and rechargeable AA batteries?


Sandisk 16GB 2 pack for $12.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E9W1UUY/ref=twister_B009RUZ7TS


----------



## Duckman89

Watch camo fire they sell em cheap


----------



## backstraps01

bejayze said:


> Sandisk 16GB 2 pack for $12.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E9W1UUY/ref=twister_B009RUZ7TS


Thanks


----------



## backstraps01

Duckman89 said:


> Watch camo fire they sell em cheap


thanks


----------



## mn5503

Good deal on Browning Strike Force HD XV Micro 12MP IR Flash Video BTC 5HD XV 

It's legit, I ordered a few from this seller at $84.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## mn5503

Browning Strike Force 850 HD 16.0 MP Infrared Game Camera for $99.99


https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/browning-strike-force-850-hd-160-mp-infrared-game-camera


----------



## Refund

mystery ranch has a handful of hunting packs on closeout, I would post the link but I’m not allowed because I don’t have enough posts!


----------



## Scott Ho

Cabelas gift cards are 20% off on ebay right now. Good deal if you want to wait for mail delivery. Hope the link works the site is acting funky from my phone. 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-...vr_id=1405470805872&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## jk918

Thanks Scott, hopefully it shows up


----------



## cretor11

https://www.kamessports.com/rage-hypodermic-p-100g-3pk?


----------



## BigBrian

Scott Ho said:


> Cabelas gift cards are 20% off on ebay right now. Good deal if you want to wait for mail delivery. Hope the link works the site is acting funky from my phone.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-...vr_id=1405470805872&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


I'm 100% baffled how this guy has 3,000 - $100 gift cards to Cabelas. Not saying its not legit because it is but man, what has he figured out that the rest of us haven't! LOL


----------



## meatman

BigBrian said:


> I'm 100% baffled how this guy has 3,000 - $100 gift cards to Cabelas. Not saying its not legit because it is but man, what has he figured out that the rest of us haven't! LOL


Lol this is a well known company. They sell tons of other discounted cards.


----------



## TravellingMatt

I picked up two giftcards, thanks!


----------



## BigBrian

meatman said:


> Lol this is a well known company. They sell tons of other discounted cards.


I know it is but Cabelas doesn't sell them discounted cards so curious how they make money. Great business model if you can make $$, Shipping and storage are kept to a minimum.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

I just finished researching this because I see gift cards selling for more than the value. It makes sense now. The ones that are being sold for more than the value are probably bought with a stolen credit card. They ask the seller to just email them a photo of the card "to save them money on shipping". Doing that makes the transaction nontracable, OR they can file a claim with PayPal saying they did not get the card since the seller can't provide proof with tracking. 

I would say the sellers bought some of them with stolen credit cards.

It's a big fraud ring I would say. It's more safe as a buyer, but I'm wondering if they can do a charge back on the gift cards if they are indeed purchased with a stolen card.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravellingMatt

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I just finished researching this because I see gift cards selling for more than the value. It makes sense now. The ones that are being sold for more than the value are probably bought with a stolen credit card. They ask the seller to just email them a photo of the card "to save them money on shipping". Doing that makes the transaction nontracable, OR they can file a claim with PayPal saying they did not get the card since the seller can't provide proof with tracking.
> 
> I would say the sellers bought some of them with stolen credit cards.
> 
> It's a big fraud ring I would say. It's more safe as a buyer, but I'm wondering if they can do a charge back on the gift cards if they are indeed purchased with a stolen card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This particular seller had some 140,000 feedback with 99.x positive... They aren't selling any gift cards over face value which makes me believe they are legit. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These are awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Thermacell heated insoles size small for $50; good for your kids to sit longer 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ckdeals_LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10


----------



## Ebard22

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Just bought one thanks! My dad has one and loves it.


----------



## meatman

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have one. I can confirm. These things are great.


----------



## Dleigh31

http://http://www.cabelas.com/product/bargain-cave/new-this-week/hunting-clothing/pc/105591780/c/105633180/sc/105634980/cabelas-mens-outfitters-wooltimate-jacket-with-most-windshear-trade/734986.uts?slotId=1


----------



## zjung

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just got one. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just missed it, sold out. The zipper on the one I used crapped out this year, I'll have to keep an eye out for them this spring.


----------



## 2Rsquared

gjs4 said:


> Cabelas mto50 handwarmer muff on clearance for 14.99 from $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you provide the link?

I searched MT050 and hand warmer and could not find it. Probably operator error on my part. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

2Rsquared said:


> Can you provide the link?
> 
> I searched MT050 and hand warmer and could not find it. Probably operator error on my part.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe I was too slow. Sounds like they may have sold out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Franklin7x57

TravellingMatt said:


> This particular seller had some 140,000 feedback with 99.x positive... They aren't selling any gift cards over face value which makes me believe they are legit.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I don't know how it works, but have bought from him 3 or 4 times with no problems.


----------



## smacky11

just got one. Had to get it from Montana and I live in Kansas


----------



## smacky11

BigBrian said:


> Just missed it, sold out. The zipper on the one I used crapped out this year, I'll have to keep an eye out for them this spring.


I just ordered one from a different state. They have to ship it to me.


----------



## Checkmate

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...warmer-Muff-with-Thinsulate-trade/1222313.uts


link for the handwarmer muff from cabelas. I just bought one, don't think they are sold out yet.


----------



## CRE10

Cabela's updates stock frequently so what may say out of stock at 8am may be back in stock at 11 am. I think when they get low inventory they error on side of caution then recount and put them back on website so they do not oversell their limited stock.


----------



## 2Rsquared

Checkmate said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...warmer-Muff-with-Thinsulate-trade/1222313.uts
> 
> 
> link for the handwarmer muff from cabelas. I just bought one, don't think they are sold out yet.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## clafountain2

bought these at this full price and for a week Cabela’s had them marked down to $179 each I called and they refunded me the difference on both items


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

clafountain2 said:


> bought these at this full price and for a week Cabela’s had them marked down to $179 each I called and they refunded me the difference on both items
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t come across this line before. Neat. What insulation does it use?


----------



## clafountain2

meatman said:


> I haven’t come across this line before. Neat. What insulation does it use?


I’d have to look but it’s all very soft and warm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

meatman said:


> I haven’t come across this line before. Neat. What insulation does it use?


Thinsulate Platinum insulation


----------



## BigBrian

Checkmate said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...warmer-Muff-with-Thinsulate-trade/1222313.uts
> 
> 
> link for the handwarmer muff from cabelas. I just bought one, don't think they are sold out yet.


Thanks! Looks like they restocked a few. Picked up 2 just in case I need an extra!


----------



## gjs4

If you spend some time going through the cabelas stuff on sale there are some smoking deals, kids ua hoodies, under layers galore, a wind/waterproof bowhunters jacket for $19....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

gjs4 said:


> If you spend some time going through the cabelas stuff on sale there are some smoking deals, kids ua hoodies, under layers galore, a wind/waterproof bowhunters jacket for $19....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Link for that jacket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze

Moultrie panoramic for under $70, dont know if its a good camera, but someone may like it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...noramic-scouting-camera/1575199.uts?slotId=13


----------



## Guardian818

In my opinion Cabelas has the best gear and customer service around. I have a Bass Pro minutes from my house and I still prefer Cabelas.


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Thinsulate Platinum insulation


Can’t find that anywhere in the description. No icon either. Is this line new?


----------



## sprmario

http://www.cabelas.com/checkout/add_items_common_product.cmd?form_state=default_state&findingMethodAddedCart=Product&categoryIds=105591780%7C105642180%7C111012480&searchPath=&destination=&previousPageId=&quantity=2&productId=1843063&variantIndex=0&productVariantId=&dropDownGroupLabels%3A0=SIZE&dropDownGroupValues%3A0=112&dropDownGroupLabels%3A0=COLOR&dropDownGroupValues%3A0=&addTo=1

Womens beanie for $0.88


----------



## rcrfc

Anyone have a Cabela’s $20 off coupon they aren’t using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

I also need a cabelas coupon


----------



## BeastModeHunter

sprmario said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/checkout/add_items_common_product.cmd?form_state=default_state&findingMethodAddedCart=Product&categoryIds=105591780%7C105642180%7C111012480&searchPath=&destination=&previousPageId=&quantity=2&productId=1843063&variantIndex=0&productVariantId=&dropDownGroupLabels%3A0=SIZE&dropDownGroupValues%3A0=112&dropDownGroupLabels%3A0=COLOR&dropDownGroupValues%3A0=&addTo=1
> 
> Womens beanie for $0.88


I would buy that for my gf, but it's plenty warm in the kitchen where she works.


----------



## killa_cam11

Looking for a good lifeline deal if anyone find one. Thanks.


----------



## sprmario

BeastModeHunter said:


> I would buy that for my gf, but it's plenty warm in the kitchen where she works.


Low effort women in kitchen joke 2/10. Please try again when you hit puberty.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

BigBrian said:


> Thanks! Looks like they restocked a few. Picked up 2 just in case I need an extra!


Got an email this morning that these are on backorder. I have a feeling they might be letting me know they aren't getting anymore and refunding my money. Hope not.....


----------



## TravellingMatt

I just picked up my handwarmer at the store. Totally worth $15.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

BigBrian said:


> Got an email this morning that these are on backorder. I have a feeling they might be letting me know they aren't getting anymore and refunding my money. Hope not.....


My berber pullover ended up getting cancelled and refunded after being on backorder last week. Hope you've got better luck!


----------



## Bulian82

I ordered two and haven't got an email thats saying backordered. If mine comes through I'll let you know if you want one of mine. 

Let me know
Jon 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Bulian82 said:


> I ordered two and haven't got an email thats saying backordered. If mine comes through I'll let you know if you want one of mine.
> 
> Let me know
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


@ Big Brian

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

killa_cam11 said:


> Looking for a good lifeline deal if anyone find one. Thanks.


Keep an eye on Field and Stream. Their brand goes on sale every few months. Just picked up 20 for 17$ each


----------



## killa_cam11

CBB said:


> Keep an eye on Field and Stream. Their brand goes on sale every few months. Just picked up 20 for 17$ each


Yes that’s the one I’ve been seeing. But I haven’t been fast enough to the punch. I’ll keep a check.


----------



## PA_ENGR

Just got this silent suede jacket in tall and is pretty awesome for $100. Lots of pockets and very slimmed down from some of their other jackets. Normally get a xxl but got this is xl and fits perfect.
Probably good for cold but not extreme temps ( no wind block ) but perfect for 30/40's

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...VR7jACh1uegR4EAQYASABEgKiBPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## twobiscuit

So in my quest to find an axcel achieve, I happened to find a pretty good deal I think. I know the model name has it as a cxl but I spoke to a product specialist and he confirmed that it is the cbl. I was really looking for the 6" bar but for this price, I'll use the 9" or have my machinist buddy cut it down. If you are interested, get em quick because they show limited stock.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt...eve-cxl-tournament-sight/2293063.uts?slotId=5


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Anyone find a steal on rapid rails or something similar?


----------



## Ybuck

killa_cam11 said:


> Yes that’s the one I’ve been seeing. But I haven’t been fast enough to the punch. I’ll keep a check.


let me know


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Lacrosse 2000 gram PAC boots. I size 14 pair available on Amazon for a $100 with prime.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I did not get an email but looked on the Cabela's account and my order said cancelled. I called and they said they were out of stock. 
I had ordered Realtree Extra pattern so I told the guy I didn't care which camo pattern was available, I just wanted one so he looked and did they have Mossy Oak in stock and he ordered it for me. So if your order shows cancelled, might want to call.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

This is regarding the MT050 Handwarmer

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow

Good luck on the handwarmers. I've had 5 Cabelas orders cancelled on me in the past month, all for items listed as in stock when I ordered and only once with notice to me. After reading this I called about the handwarmer as others have and was told by the first woman they would ship it. I was transferred to Customer Service and that woman said they will not ship any color despite what I was told. It also looks like stuff I added on to that order just to round it out will ship (Cannot be cancelled) and I'll be charged the full shipping fee. Again, good luck.


----------



## Hoytdude90

Bow said:


> Good luck on the handwarmers. I've had 5 Cabelas orders cancelled on me in the past month, all for items listed as in stock when I ordered and only once with notice to me. After reading this I called about the handwarmer as others have and was told by the first woman they would ship it. I was transferred to Customer Service and that woman said they will not ship any color despite what I was told. It also looks like stuff I added on to that order just to round it out will ship (Cannot be cancelled) and I'll be charged the full shipping fee. Again, good luck.


I wouldn't accept that. I work for a very large company, and understand that customer service can't always make some of those changes, but if you can't speak to a manager and at least get free shipping because your original order qualified, then that is some absolutely terrible customer service!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpcowfish

Bow said:


> Good luck on the handwarmers. I've had 5 Cabelas orders cancelled on me in the past month, all for items listed as in stock when I ordered and only once with notice to me. After reading this I called about the handwarmer as others have and was told by the first woman they would ship it. I was transferred to Customer Service and that woman said they will not ship any color despite what I was told. It also looks like stuff I added on to that order just to round it out will ship (Cannot be cancelled) and I'll be charged the full shipping fee. Again, good luck.


Last few items i ordered from Cabelas on sale, same thing, in stock, confirmation e-mail, then a few days later, cancelled, out of stock, Happens to me a lot, about done with it


----------



## BigBrian

Ordered another few for my dad and two hunting buddies. I just saw that the Octane ones have shipped but the real tree are all on back order. Oh well, at least I'll get one even though I really wanted to the real tree.


----------



## JustinM

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...D-JACKET/2288415.uts?productVariantId=4504892


----------



## ajbuckwacker

tpcowfish said:


> Last few items i ordered from Cabelas on sale, same thing, in stock, confirmation e-mail, then a few days later, cancelled, out of stock, Happens to me a lot, about done with it


Has happened to me a lot as well. Their customer service is abysmal anymore, and they used to be the best. I mean inventory is all electronic now. How can you accept orders you can't fill. I am about done with them as well.


----------



## meatman

JustinM said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...D-JACKET/2288415.uts?productVariantId=4504892


Anyone try this jacket. I’m looking for 200 gram fleece but am skeptical about the PRIMALOFT.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

ajbuckwacker said:


> Has happened to me a lot as well. Their customer service is abysmal anymore, and they used to be the best. I mean inventory is all electronic now. How can you accept orders you can't fill. I am about done with them as well.




Is this bc of the Bass Pro takeover?


----------



## Rev44

meatman said:


> Anyone try this jacket. I’m looking for 200 gram fleece but am skeptical about the PRIMALOFT.


I ordered one and just got it in. Seems like a nice jacket. Could be something to waer earlier season. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Franklin7x57

I worked at Cabela's for a while, in regard to the electronic inventory, you wouldn't believe how much stuff walks out the store and probably the warehouse. Also customers pick up an archery item and it may end up in boating, so there is some floating of inventory that the computer is going to be wrong.
It's the end of the season, they aren't going to have heavy bibs in Aug, they order what they think they can sell. Clothes etc. change every year, somethings they think are better or cheaper; there will be something similar next season.
I've had several orders canceled this winter too, I emailed them and got the same canned answer as others. I wasn't happy with the answer either, but that said I never saw a customer walk out of the store that the store didn't bend over backwards to make them happy. I still thing they make good clothes, hunted all week in single digits plus wind and was good.


----------



## optimal_max

meatman said:


> Anyone try this jacket. I’m looking for 200 gram fleece but am skeptical about the PRIMALOFT.


Love primaloft. Good stuff.


----------



## CaptPete

Rev44 said:


> I ordered one and just got it in. Seems like a nice jacket. Could be something to waer earlier season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do you think it will be a sticker magnet like the Berber & Wooltimate are?


----------



## HoosierArcher88

meatman said:


> Anyone try this jacket. I’m looking for 200 gram fleece but am skeptical about the PRIMALOFT.


Primaloft is the bees knees.


----------



## hank lee

Point-N-Shoot said:


> Is this bc of the Bass Pro takeover?


yes! I called about bibs that were there and then disappeared and they said verbatim that once bass pro took over it seems cabelas brands are being discontinued.


----------



## VF_MIKE

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Primaloft is the bees knees.


Agreed. Wearing right now in 4 degree weather. Nice and toasty. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

hank lee said:


> yes! I called about bibs that were there and then disappeared and they said verbatim that once bass pro took over it seems cabelas brands are being discontinued.




Wow, what a shame.


----------



## TravellingMatt

I got the Ebay Cabelas gift cards yesterday... they all check out with $100 on each of them.


----------



## mightymite68

TravellingMatt said:


> I got the Ebay Cabelas gift cards yesterday... they all check out with $100 on each of them.



I did to, got mine today Legit 100 gift card


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Buck Slayer Strings New Year Sale.....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5347047


----------



## Scott Ho

mightymite68 said:


> I did to, got mine today Legit 100 gift card


I also wanted to chime in that I got my gift cards and all were good. Should be a really great deal when used with mailer.


----------



## Charman03

Cheap ladder stands anybody?


----------



## Creefer17

At a local hunting store, I saw they had some Sitka clothes 50% off. Most of it was Subalpine camo. Don’t know exactly what style or sizes. PM me or text me at 601-218-7972 if you’d like me to find out for you.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

Charman03 said:


> Cheap ladder stands anybody?



Menards has some on really good sale right now.


----------



## booner21

Just ordered an under armour coat from cabelas at 85% off. Didn't need it but at that price couldn't pass it up

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

booner21 said:


> Just ordered an under armour coat from cabelas at 85% off. Didn't need it but at that price couldn't pass it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Which coat?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

Rev44 said:


> Which coat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Probably the same one I ordered.....it was 29.88. I got an email that says its backordered now, we'll see if I actually get it...


----------



## Rev44

Red Eye 81 said:


> Probably the same one I ordered.....it was 29.88. I got an email that says its backordered now, we'll see if I actually get it...
> 
> View attachment 6357443


Nice! Will look into it. Thanks for getting back to me!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Dont hold your breath. Cabelas cancelled my last 3 orders.


----------



## rwhouse

Good deal on Rage X-Treme Broadheads at Midway $15.99!


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...broadhead-100-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

Just received the notice that all the had warmers were cancelled. Cabelas really needs to work on their inventory control. They listed these twice when they knew they didn't have any. Very frustrating.


----------



## Point-N-Shoot

BigBrian said:


> Just received the notice that all the had warmers were cancelled. Cabelas really needs to work on their inventory control. They listed these twice when they knew they didn't have any. Very frustrating.



I’d say it has to do with the Bass Pro takeover of Cabelas.


----------



## hank lee

BigBrian said:


> Just received the notice that all the had warmers were cancelled. Cabelas really needs to work on their inventory control. They listed these twice when they knew they didn't have any. Very frustrating.


Hoping that you would add something else to the cart to maybe make free shipping and then cancel the hand muff but send everything else. They pulled this crap last year with me i ordered something and needed so much for free shipping and it was canceled so they wanted to charge me shipping i said cancel it or ill have my credit card do it. Ended up ordering the other item for free ship to store and it took 3 weeks to get to the store.


----------



## CRE10

Ordered their low stock bibs and got them shipped.


----------



## Bow

BigBrian said:


> Just received the notice that all the had warmers were cancelled. Cabelas really needs to work on their inventory control. They listed these twice when they knew they didn't have any. Very frustrating.


They did it a lot more than twice. Customer service told me 1.6 that neither I nor anyone else who ordered them would get them even though they were still listed as in stock as we spoke. I had multiple orders cancelled and I'm still waiting for a refund/restore of gift cards.


----------



## cretor11

TTT for maybe a non Cabelas deal


----------



## Ebard22

They couldn't have all been cancelled since I got mine today.....


----------



## booner21

They tried to do that to me in the past on some decoys. I called and requested they stay on backorder and ship free when they came in as half my order was in stock. I got my decoys 4 or 5 months later when new stock arrived I had to be pretty pushy but they did do it.

Took everything but pitching a royal fit but they did it. This was several years ago though.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk

Can we start a new deal thread? This one has turned in to a damn chat room. 

FFS stay on topic and post deals. Got questions or comments about an item, take it to its own discussion thread.


----------



## Fezzik

Ameristep 2 man ladder stands are on sale at Walmart; they have been around $88 all year but are down as low as $30 in some stores and $59 in most


----------



## Creefer17

Local hunting store has some Sitka items half off. Here’s what they have: 
Sitka
Fanatic Bib Elv2 3XL $389.00

Mountain Pant SubAlpine $199.00
32
38
40 
42

Ascent Shirt Subalpine $169.00
L
(2) 3XL
Half off the prices shown. If you’d like more info, text me at 601-218-7972


----------



## meatman

clafountain2 said:


> bought these at this full price and for a week Cabela’s had them marked down to $179 each I called and they refunded me the difference on both items
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for making me aware of this series. Its pretty neat.

So far from what I can tell there are two insulated + water proof bibs at Cabelas right?

1) Whitetail Extreme (goretex + platinum thinsulate) and
2) Bow Series (4 MOST DRY PLUS + platinum thinsulate + scentlok)

Are there any other thinsulate / waterproof bibs at cabelas I can add to this list?


----------



## Fezzik

got a notification that Home depot has thermacells marked down to $6, but haven't been able to verify


----------



## cadena24

Creefer17 said:


> Local hunting store has some Sitka items half off. Here’s what they have:
> Sitka
> Fanatic Bib Elv2 3XL $389.00
> 
> Mountain Pant SubAlpine $199.00
> 32
> 38
> 40
> 42
> 
> Ascent Shirt Subalpine $169.00
> L
> (2) 3XL
> Half off the prices shown. If you’d like more info, text me at 601-218-7972


Txt sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

Coyotehawk said:


> Can we start a new deal thread? This one has turned in to a damn chat room.
> 
> FFS stay on topic and post deals. Got questions or comments about an item, take it to its own discussion thread.


Easy Killer, we can talk about whatever we want on here. If you don't want to be part of it, start another thread for yourself. Must be a Wildcat, Jayhawks wouldn't act like that.


----------



## optimal_max

BigBrian said:


> Easy Killer, we can talk about whatever we want on here. If you don't want to be part of it, start another thread for yourself. Must be a Wildcat, Jayhawks wouldn't act like that.


 Another drama post with no deals. Take it elsewhere. There are plenty of other threads. It's just common courtesy.
Here's one though:

Magnus Buzzcuts 100gr 3-pack under $25 w/free shipping if you have Prime

https://www.amazon.com/Stinger-Buzz...=UTF8&qid=1515547267&sr=8-2&keywords=buzzcuts


----------



## BigBrian

optimal_max said:


> Another drama post with no deals. Take it elsewhere. There are plenty of other threads. It's just common courtesy.
> Here's one though:
> 
> Magnus Buzzcuts 100gr 3-pack under $25 w/free shipping if you have Prime
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stinger-Buzz...=UTF8&qid=1515547267&sr=8-2&keywords=buzzcuts


I'm learning not to look at deals from Cabelas now. I wouldn't have known that without this thread and people letting us know. Its saving many of us time not to deal with Cabelas. Seems like a legit concern for many of us on here who are looking for deals. Again, relax, were all trying to save money and time. 

And if your looking for those broadheads in the Chinese version (everyone seems to love the Rage ones on here) you can get 6 for less than $15 including shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Pack-Bro...282355051409?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## CRE10

Coyotehawk said:


> Can we start a new deal thread? This one has turned in to a damn chat room.
> 
> FFS stay on topic and post deals. Got questions or comments about an item, take it to its own discussion thread.


You're free to start any new thread you'd like sweetheart.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

BigBrian said:


> And if your looking for those broadheads in the Chinese version (everyone seems to love the Rage ones on here) you can get 6 for less than $15 including shipping.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Pack-Bro...282355051409?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


These are junk. A buddy ordered 6 of these this summer to shoot at small game. When they arrived a month later 5 of them had bent blades, 3 of the ferrels were bent, and the blades were cheap thin steel. I've seen some of the chinadermics and they were actually pretty close to the real deal. The Magnus knockoffs were no where even close to the real thing. Just a heads up for everyone.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

BigBrian said:


> And if your looking for those broadheads in the Chinese version (everyone seems to love the Rage ones on here) you can get 6 for less than $15 including shipping.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Pack-Bro...282355051409?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


Magnus has a lifetime warranty. Rage doesn't. 

So it is cheaper in the long run to get name brand Magnus.


----------



## crawdad

Fezzik said:


> Ameristep 2 man ladder stands are on sale at Walmart; they have been around $88 all year but are down as low as $30 in some stores and $59 in most


Hey Fezzik,

That sounds like a great deal. I Googled it and couldn't find it. Do you have a link or do we need to just stop in some Wal Marts until we find it? They show $78 on line here:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Steel-Two-Man-Grey-Ladder-Stand/21013665

Thanks


----------



## Fezzik

crawdad said:


> Hey Fezzik,
> 
> That sounds like a great deal. I Googled it and couldn't find it. Do you have a link or do we need to just stop in some Wal Marts until we find it? They show $78 on line here:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-15-Steel-Two-Man-Grey-Ladder-Stand/21013665
> 
> Thanks


FYI the single man stand has gone on sale as well

You can use the Walmart app to check inventory/specific prices or you can use brickseek. Links below

2man
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=36545660

single 
https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=50887893


----------



## d_rek

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

PSA: Check your local meijer stores for serious clearance prices on archery items. I picked up two packages of 100gr rage hypodermics +p for $20/each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Cabelas base layers on sale (hopefully they actually ship)

http://www.cabelas.com/category/490750380.uts?CQ_page=15&CQ_ztype=GNP


----------



## Ebard22

Went to Wal-Mart this morning. Most archery stuff was clearanced. Got a whisker biscuit for 11 bucks, trophy ridge quiver for 10 and spitfire double cross broad heads for 13.


----------



## WVB4

As far as Cabelas goes I guess it depends on the items you order. I ordered the Cabelas Outfitter Woolimate Windshear Jacket and slippers for my wife and they came yesterday. We are both very happy with them and they were like 50% off normal price. Good luck with the deals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter

When do dicks and field and stream do there trail camera trade in deals? The exchange an old trail camera for i think its $30 off a new one. Its always over when i hear about it and i got 4 or 5 non working trail cams layin around.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> When do dicks and field and stream do there trail camera trade in deals? The exchange an old trail camera for i think its $30 off a new one. Its always over when i hear about it and i got 4 or 5 non working trail cams layin around.


Most of their game camera trade in deals are late summer or early fall. I'm not sure if they have any any other time of the year.


----------



## MarksExtra

Sierra Trading Post has 25% off of some pretty great hiking boots. 

For example. Asolo Piolet $229 down to $179 for a $350 hiking boot

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/a...ns-boots~d~137/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod364MA

I also picked up a pair of Lowa light hikers for $67
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lowa-tiago-mid-hiking-boots-leather-for-men~p~295wa/


----------



## mikear

BlackOvis 20-30% off all Sitka sale

 http://www.blackovis.com/brands/sitka-gear


----------



## Fezzik

Yeah, it looks like all the Sitka retailers have been given the greenlight for a sale


----------



## bcowette

Does Cabelas follow suit on the Sitka sale? I have a bunch of gift cards to burn and would just assume use them up but cant pass 20% off.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

bcowette said:


> Does Cabelas follow suit on the Sitka sale? I have a bunch of gift cards to burn and would just assume use them up but cant pass 20% off.


They did last year.


----------



## B4L Okie

Seems UPS may have lost my cabelas pkg. Should have been here Tues. so called and checked and the pkg was in OKC still! Got the wife on it today but wont know until after 6pm. Wooltimate hacket and pants and some merino socks


----------



## cozy2301

Looking for a good deal on Groundhog Max.

If anyone knows a good place to buy one post it up please.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

B4L Okie said:


> Seems UPS may have lost my cabelas pkg. Should have been here Tues. so called and checked and the pkg was in OKC still! Got the wife on it today but wont know until after 6pm. Wooltimate hacket and pants and some merino socks


could be they dropped it off at the post office. I have had this happen several times. Supposed to be here say Saturday and all of a sudden says transfer to post office for local delivery and it takes 2 more days.


----------



## crawdad

Fezzik said:


> FYI the single man stand has gone on sale as well
> 
> You can use the Walmart app to check inventory/specific prices or you can use brickseek. Links below
> 
> 2man
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=36545660
> 
> single
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=50887893


Thank you Fezzik. I had never heard of brick seek, and it showed me a Walmart not too far that had six left for $59. I went and bought one, and now it shows they are all gone. Seems like a great deal. Thanks!


----------



## gjs4

Hit the local (Buffalo) cabelas yesterday to pick up my online buys (handwarmer, jacket and kids camo- it all shipped) and lots of racks were removed.....easy to see a transition taking place. I bet 30% of the previous volume has been removed from the floor space and this is a small store. 

Their underlayers were all 50% off or better. Some of their brand hoodies, clothing (wooltimate, waterfowl stuff) was also 50% off BUT not all of it. Sort of odd. Didn’t note Sitka or anything Bowhunting bargain wise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

gjs4 said:


> Hit the local (Buffalo) cabelas yesterday to pick up my online buys (handwarmer, jacket and kids camo- it all shipped) and lots of racks were removed.....easy to see a transition taking place. I bet 30% of the previous volume has been removed from the floor space and this is a small store.
> 
> Their underlayers were all 50% off or better. Some of their brand hoodies, clothing (wooltimate, waterfowl stuff) was also 50% off BUT not all of it. Sort of odd. Didn’t note Sitka or anything Bowhunting bargain wise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the stuff marked down was in the store? I might have to make a day trip to one and look around.


----------



## CRE10

hank lee said:


> the stuff marked down was in the store? I might have to make a day trip to one and look around.


Lots was 50% off today in store. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

Sams reduced tree stand prices again:

ladder
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/dlx-ldr-big-game/prod21252009.ip?xid=plp:product:1:2

lock on
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp:product:1:3


----------



## Bmanges

backstraps01 said:


> Sams reduced tree stand prices again:
> 
> ladder
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/dlx-ldr-big-game/prod21252009.ip?xid=plp:product:1:2
> 
> lock on
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp:product:1:3


That alpha tech hang on for $40, almost worth it just to take the seat and straps off if it is compatible with the alpha.


----------



## gjs4

hank lee said:


> the stuff marked down was in the store? I might have to make a day trip to one and look around.


Yup. 

Was surprised to see it getting picked through hard too despite it being a Friday midday with chit weather coming. 

Tons of underlayers new in package. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

I need a sams club card


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravellingMatt

I bought one of the sams club hang-on stands... Debating if I should buy more!


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

TravellingMatt said:


> I bought one of the sams club hang-on stands... Debating if I should buy more!


Are they built good? Have you sat in it yet?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Good luck getting your hands on thoese stands, I just ordered 5 ladders and 2 hang ons lol


----------



## NYyotekiller

That Alpha Tech deal is almost too good to be true. I'm gonna buy a couple just to see. It's too cheap to pass up.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

I'll be surprised if they dont end up kicking back the orders. I'll make a giant stink, they arent using my money interest free until the decide they oversold them.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Then again, Sams and walmart are in bed, and I've bought a ton of stand combos for pennies on the dollar in the off season and they showed up at my house 2 days later.


Glad my wife got that Sam's membership....


----------



## MIbowhunter49

FYI they have 150 buck Big Game climbers for 50 bucks...


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

I'll never do the rebate items again. I still haven't received my money from the primos cams. I tried the site to look up my info and it shows nothing. Ridiculous! It's been 8-10 weeks.

I had really good luck with rebates from hevi-shot. Received a check in 2-3 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I'll never do the rebate items again. I still haven't received my money from the primos cams. I tried the site to look up my info and it shows nothing. Ridiculous! It's been 8-10 weeks.
> 
> I had really good luck with rebates from hevi-shot. Received a check in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Same here. I got one small one. My dad's shows nothing! Pathetic 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

As for the Sams stands....I have gotten everyone I have ordered under the last price. This new price I ordered more, and expect to get these as well. AS for not having a Sams car.... YOU DO NOT have to have a Sams membership , check out as a guest. They will upcharge you 10% of your total, but heck that still puts the Hang on at 44.00 shipped and the ladder for 55


----------



## gjs4

So you can buy them online?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

Here is the Hang on at a deal also...I do not know the seller in anyway.. just a good deal:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lone-Wolf-...967984&hash=item1ed4699f02:g:Zd8AAOSw8UZaGspG


----------



## backstraps01

gjs4 said:


> So you can buy them online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes when you go to check out, bottom right side in a small blue letter hyper link it says guest check out. The ebay link I provided may be easier and faster


----------



## flathead

I just bought 5 of the lone wolf alpha techs off eBay for 45 dollars shipped. That puts my collection at 12.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

backstraps01 said:


> Sams reduced tree stand prices again:
> 
> ladder
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/dlx-ldr-big-game/prod21252009.ip?xid=plp:product:1:2
> 
> lock on
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-hang-on/prod21251336.ip?xid=plp:product:1:3


They say assemble and imported from China


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

That's why they don't say lone wolf in front


----------



## flathead

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> They say assemble and imported from China


If it were American made they would be identical except they would be blowing them out at 3 times the price.


----------



## the g1

I already have a stack of stands, but at that price I had to order 4 more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

Just ordered 5 of them. Heck of a deal.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

I don't know that I'll ever use it over my assault but I ordered one anyway.


----------



## Deereman8370

I think I have everyone beat. I just ordered 20 hang ons and 5 ladders. Screw this thread and the guy who found that deal. My wife will probably be calling you


----------



## Acottrell

backstraps01 said:


> Here is the Hang on at a deal also...I do not know the seller in anyway.. just a good deal:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lone-Wolf-...967984&hash=item1ed4699f02:g:Zd8AAOSw8UZaGspG


Thanks for the info. Bought one, now just need to find climbing sticks to go with it.


----------



## 2backstraps

There should be a support group for this thread.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14

Just bought 4- when my wife's eyes bug out when the boxes arrive I'll give her one of her quotes she uses on me all the time, " but honey look at how much money I saved"!!!!!!!


----------



## paarchhntr

Does anyone know the dimensions of this stand? I’ve been burnt with buying stands sight unseen before. They show up and they look like hunter dan the doll could only use them.


----------



## backstraps01

paarchhntr said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of this stand? I’ve been burnt with buying stands sight unseen before. They show up and they look like hunter dan the doll could only use them.


This is what Cabelas show in their description:

Seat Ht: 21".
Seat size: 14"W x 12"D.
Platform size: 19.5" x 30".
Wt: 14 lbs.
Wt. capacity: 300 lbs.


----------



## Disco14

paarchhntr said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of this stand? I’ve been burnt with buying stands sight unseen before. They show up and they look like hunter dan the doll could only use them.


These dimensions are from the LW Alpha Tech: ( I'm assuming it's the same)


Seat Ht: 21"
Seat size: 14" W x 12" D
Platform size: 19.5" x 30"
Wt: 14 lbs


----------



## paarchhntr

Looks good.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Maybe they could take a few more bucks off for an AT group buy...lol

Shows how much markup is on all that stuff. Pretty high imo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus69

i just got 2 moultrie standard feeders from wally world for 25 bucks each, they normally sell for 99.99 there.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Lone wolf alpha guys, let us know if you receive shipping info. eBay seller looks sketchy.


----------



## BHSM

Just ordered a Alpha Tech hang on. This is the first hang on I've ever tried. Figured for $40 it will be worth a shot at least to learn on. Thanks for the heads up on the sale at Sam's.


----------



## AntlerInsane83

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Lone wolf alpha guys, let us know if you receive shipping info. eBay seller looks sketchy.


I ordered one from this same company last year during closeouts. The stand actually shipped directly from lone wolfs factory outside Peoria. The eBay seller seems to be some 3rd party liquidator or seller of sorts.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Has anybody seen any close out deals on any climbing sticks?

Now I need some more sticks that I bought a bunch of those Lone Wolfs. I figured there must be some good deals coming up because the new models just came out at the ATA show this week.


----------



## backstraps01

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I ordered one from this same company last year during closeouts. The stand actually shipped directly from lone wolfs factory outside Peoria. The eBay seller seems to be some 3rd party liquidator or seller of sorts.


They are a drop shipped ebay dealer

I have received all my ordered items from both ebay and Sams


----------



## backstraps01

NYyotekiller said:


> Has anybody seen any close out deals on any climbing sticks?
> 
> Now I need some more sticks that I bought a bunch of those Lone Wolfs. I figured there must be some good deals coming up because the new models just came out at the ATA show this week.



Some Walmarts have dropped their 20' sticks to 30.00 Not really a steal but cheapest Ive found so far


----------



## CBB

Our walmart has been out of anything stand related for 2 months.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

I'm also on the looking out for stacking sticks. I still haven't beat that Walmart deal from 2 years ago for an aluminum ameristep hang on with 4 stagger steps for 50 bucks. Man I ordered a ton of those


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have a direct link for that eBay alpha tech deal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakkasan133

I ordered one about an hour ago, went back to order another and it says sold out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anybody have a direct link for that eBay alpha tech deal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post 1907 on previous page


----------



## hokiehunter373

Fezzik said:


> Post 1907 on previous page


Not working. At least on mobile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

hokiehunter373 said:


> Not working. At least on mobile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://m.ebay.com/itm/Lone-Wolf-Al...vr_id=1415732083958&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true



Showing sold out now though


----------



## Deereman8370

Fezzik said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Lone-Wolf-Al...vr_id=1415732083958&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> 
> Showing sold out now though


Keep an eye on it, last night they were showing out stock, then pretty quick they were available again


----------



## ajbuckwacker

They went up $3. Clicked the link and they showed $45, went to add them and they were $48. Still a heck of a deal.


----------



## hokiehunter373

ajbuckwacker said:


> They went up $3. Clicked the link and they showed $45, went to add them and they were $48. Still a heck of a deal.


You can buy them through sams club even without a membership there’s just a 10% fee. Still only $44 and free shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

hokiehunter373 said:


> You can buy them through sams club even without a membership there’s just a 10% fee. Still only $44 and free shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sams adds sales tax also


----------



## optimal_max

They are still available on ebay but now they are $48. Sams still available @ $39.99

Amazon price on these is dropping too. This morning it was $62.50 and now @ $60.12

Cabelas has them @ $170


----------



## TravellingMatt

I sell on amazon... A lot of times when you see a great deal, resellers will buy them up and flip on Amazon. Give it two weeks and check the price on these on Amazon again and I bet they're low.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

this thread is murdering me...........I bought the tree stand as well


----------



## shootstraight

gridman said:


> this thread is murdering me...........I bought the tree stand as well


Yeah me too, got two from Sams. I totally don’t need them but too good to pass up.


----------



## Diesel79

Are these alpha techs fairly quiet in the cold? I’ve never seen one in person and only have an alpha II.


----------



## optimal_max

Diesel79 said:


> Are these alpha techs fairly quiet in the cold? I’ve never seen one in person and only have an alpha II.


I hope so. I bought 6 and they have "Quiet Control Technology"


----------



## Acottrell

Ugh, that deal got its hooks in me again and I bought a second. Now to find some solid but cheap climbing sticks.


----------



## Disco14

shootstraight said:


> Yeah me too, got two from Sams. I totally don’t need them but too good to pass up.


I hear ya! This time of year I check this thread constantly. Now we just need some sticks to go w/ all these stands.


----------



## Diesel79

Just picked up a couple of the stands. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## tpcowfish

First Lite sent me an e-mail,tomorrow 9 am mountain time, 20-40 % off all in stock gear, Might be thin on sizes , so


----------



## shootstraight

Disco14 said:


> I hear ya! This time of year I check this thread constantly. Now we just need some sticks to go w/ all these stands.


I have a couple set of LW sticks that I’ll use, probably leave stands in but put steps up to hunt them.


----------



## stillrunnin

what is the platform stand size


----------



## backstraps01

stillrunnin said:


> what is the platform stand size


Seat Ht: 21".
Seat size: 14"W x 12"D.
Platform size: 19.5" x 30".
Wt: 14 lbs.
Wt. capacity: 300 lbs.


----------



## Bigeclipse

Diesel79 said:


> Just picked up a couple of the stands. Too good of a deal to pass up.


what stands did you get?


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Bigeclipse said:


> what stands did you get?


He's probably talking about the Sam's Club LW Alpha Tech's posted the other day. 39.99


----------



## killa_cam11

Tried to order from the link and Sam's but they were sold out. Here is another link with a similar price. I ordered 2....

https://www.ebay.com/p/Lone-Wolf-Alpha-Tech-F1-Hang-on-Treestand-ATF1/2255967984


----------



## Diesel79

Bigeclipse said:


> what stands did you get?


The lone wolf alpha tech ones for dirt cheap. I bought them from eBay for $48 ea


----------



## gjs4

They seem to be sold out everywhere now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I got a Wickedridge Warrior G3 crossbow on clearance at Walmart over the weekend for $249. Appears to be a pretty good deal. It retails for $449 at Cabela's and the online price at Walmart.com is $399. I never thought I would ever buy a crossbow, but I am having torn rotator cuff repair soon and felt it was a good backup plan for next year if recovery doesn't go well. Anyone have any experience with this product?


----------



## crawdad

Now Sam's says the hang on is out of stock. Dammit.

You guys with 20 stands and still buying more need to step off!!!!! Haha just kidding.


----------



## crawdad

klla cam11 that link shows $105.98 for the price!


----------



## nrlombar

We need a slick deal on some sticks now! XOP, Hawk helium, or Lone Wolf!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hank lee

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I got a Wickedridge Warrior G3 crossbow on clearance at Walmart over the weekend for $249. Appears to be a pretty good deal. It retails for $449 at Cabela's and the online price at Walmart.com is $399. I never thought I would ever buy a crossbow, but I am having torn rotator cuff repair soon and felt it was a good backup plan for next year if recovery doesn't go well. Anyone have any experience with this product?
> View attachment 6365525


Its taking all i have from going to walmarts website and finding one of these. thanks!! HAHAHA. 

I have messed with one and while the limbs are long like the old hortons i find it a little heavy for long walks and limbs a little wide but at that price its a quality bow.


----------



## TravellingMatt

crawdad said:


> Now Sam's says the hang on is out of stock. Dammit.
> 
> You guys with 20 stands and still buying more need to step off!!!!! Haha just kidding.


I just got a shipping notification for some ratchet straps that were in the same order, but the stand hasn't shipped yet. Anyone have Sam's ship their stand yet?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## simshunter

TravellingMatt said:


> I just got a shipping notification for some ratchet straps that were in the same order, but the stand hasn't shipped yet. Anyone have Sam's ship their stand yet?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Mine shipped today

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## killa_cam11

crawdad said:


> klla cam11 that link shows $105.98 for the price!


WOW!! They just changed it. I bought two for $95 right before I posted.... They must've just bumped it up with the influx of purchases. Maybe they will drop the price. I would search eBay to see if you could catch another dealer before the price rises.


----------



## YooperKenny

*Cabela's Ghil-Leaf Hooded Jacket*

Crazy good deal, but looks like XL only and limited stock:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1101050


----------



## gridman

killa_cam11 said:


> WOW!! They just changed it. I bought two for $95 right before I posted.... They must've just bumped it up with the influx of purchases. Maybe they will drop the price. I would search eBay to see if you could catch another dealer before the price rises.


wow!!.......that went up, I saw this thread and saw they were 39 dollars on ebay, I thought it was too good to be true.........by the time I went back to it, they were up to 45....... said what the heck, I bought one at 45 shipped.............we'll see, they confirmed the sale, no shipping info yet though


----------



## NYyotekiller

TravellingMatt said:


> crawdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Sam's says the hang on is out of stock. Dammit.
> 
> You guys with 20 stands and still buying more need to step off!!!!! Haha just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a shipping notification for some ratchet straps that were in the same order, but the stand hasn't shipped yet. Anyone have Sam's ship their stand yet?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I must have been the last one to get any of the lone wolfs from Sams Club. I bought 4 of them and then went back to look, and they weren’t showing up on there site. I haven’t got any shipping notification yet, so hopefully I get them.


----------



## kspseshooter

It’s says mine have shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

kspseshooter said:


> It’s says mine have shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same as mine...scheduled to deliver Thursday on mine


----------



## Deereman8370

I got a call from sams club. They just wanted to make sure I approved of the purchase. Asked if “this was the correct last 4 didgets of my card” said”I will get them processed and shipped” was probably thinking no one in their right mind would order 25 treestands.


----------



## killa_cam11

gridman said:


> wow!!.......that went up, I saw this thread and saw they were 39 dollars on ebay, I thought it was too good to be true.........by the time I went back to it, they were up to 45....... said what the heck, I bought one at 45 shipped.............we'll see, they confirmed the sale, no shipping info yet though


Just to be clear I ordered 2 for $95. But the price went up not long after I ordered. To good of a deal to pass up. I hope mine ship out.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Deereman8370 said:


> I got a call from sams club. They just wanted to make sure I approved of the purchase. Asked if “this was the correct last 4 didgets of my card” said”I will get them processed and shipped” was probably thinking no one in their right mind would order 25 treestands.


Good lord...I hope you like them. You got plenty of trees to out those on?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Deereman8370 said:


> I got a call from sams club. They just wanted to make sure I approved of the purchase. Asked if “this was the correct last 4 didgets of my card” said”I will get them processed and shipped” was probably thinking no one in their right mind would order 25 treestands.



That's awesome!!If you need help hanging them I'm in!


----------



## gridman

killa_cam11 said:


> Just to be clear I ordered 2 for $95. But the price went up not long after I ordered. To good of a deal to pass up. I hope mine ship out.


oh I thought they were 95 apiece...........nice score, I got notification this morning, mine has been shipped


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Mine have shipped too. I can't believe the ladder stands aren't sold out yet.


----------



## T-BONE 93

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Mine have shipped too. I can't believe the ladder stands aren't sold out yet.


I just ordered a couple of the ladder stands. I don't normally hunt out of ladder stands, but these seem like a good option. I had previously asked for feedback, but I don't know if anyone has any of these yet.


----------



## optimal_max

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Mine have shipped too. I can't believe the ladder stands aren't sold out yet.


I can't find much info or reviews on them. But still, @ $50, they don't have to be that good.


----------



## bcowette

Anyone have sitka gear on clearance along with any additional site wide coupons like a 10% off etc...?


----------



## CRE10

bcowette said:


> Anyone have sitka gear on clearance along with any additional site wide coupons like a 10% off etc...?


Blackovis has additional 10 for new customers.


----------



## meatman

I haven’t seen a cabelas coupon in a month. Did bass pro kill them?


----------



## bcowette

CRE10 said:


> Blackovis has additional 10 for new customers.


How do I get the 10%? Is there something I need to sign up for first?


----------



## GrooGrux

bcowette said:


> How do I get the 10%? Is there something I need to sign up for first?


I have a $25 off a $150 purchase from Black Ovis. Pm me if you want it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

bcowette said:


> How do I get the 10%? Is there something I need to sign up for first?


email sign up


----------



## browntd

Anyones order from Sam's still in the processing stage I placed an order Sunday morning just wondering if anyone else was still waiting for shipping. I ordered the lock on


----------



## BHSM

I ordered my stand on the 13th. Just got the shipping confirmation. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## bcowette

CRE10 said:


> email sign up



Just registered an account and haven't seen anything about any 10% discount. Will they email me something separately?


----------



## backstraps01

optimal_max said:


> I can't find much info or reviews on them. But still, @ $50, they don't have to be that good.


Guys these stands are well worth 50 bucks and then some
I have a couple thats arrived. Assembled them pretty easily. I posted a quick reviews the first time Sam's listed the sale

They're nice I like the adjustable shooting rail if you are gun hunting
Very roomy and feels like a sturdy stand


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Cabela's Men's Upland Pro 400-Gram Hunting Boots.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...Id=5145120&rid=20&WT.tsrc=SOC&WT.mc_id=FB_DPA


----------



## flathead

Just bought another pair of boots. Thanks for the link!


----------



## browntd

Just ordered some much needed boots thanks for the link I have got to quit looking at this page! Haha


----------



## xdmelarton

Good deal on Rinehart Blemish Targets. Shipping is a little high but they are well worth the money for the woodland buck, Turkey, or boar.
https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...-link&utm_campaign=rinehart-blemished-targets


----------



## Diesel79

Walmart has a decent deal on Muddy Stagger Steps. I dont have any of these but I have some similar aluminum rapid rails. I really like this style of steps. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Muddy-Stagger-Steps-3-Pack/44729891


----------



## Disco14

browntd said:


> Anyones order from Sam's still in the processing stage I placed an order Sunday morning just wondering if anyone else was still waiting for shipping. I ordered the lock on


Yes I'm still waiting on mine to ship too- says it's still processing and I ordered on the 13th. Fingers crossed...


----------



## 2backstraps

$100 Cabela's gift cards are back up on eBay for $82 again. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

some steel sticks if anyone needs some climbing steps

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/3-...p-Ladder-Deer-Hunt-Anti-Slip-New-US/535354847


----------



## acbone710

Diesel79 said:


> Walmart has a decent deal on Muddy Stagger Steps. I dont have any of these but I have some similar aluminum rapid rails. I really like this style of steps.


Looks like Amazon has them for the same price ($43.90). Trying to decide if I should grab a set to go with the Lone Wolf hang ons I just bought...

I can't post a link, but just search Amazon for Muddy Stagger and they come up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

acbone710 said:


> Looks like Amazon has them for the same price ($43.90). Trying to decide if I should grab a set to go with the Lone Wolf hang ons I just bought...
> 
> I can't post a link, but just search Amazon for Muddy Stagger and they come up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That’s exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hank lee

acbone710 said:


> Looks like Amazon has them for the same price ($43.90). Trying to decide if I should grab a set to go with the Lone Wolf hang ons I just bought...
> 
> I can't post a link, but just search Amazon for Muddy Stagger and they come up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I found a set of those in the woods this year when I was walking around and they look like a death trap as thin as the steel is. Just trying to help.


----------



## bucco921

I have the stagger steps. I'm 250, they're solid as a rock.


----------



## VAhuntr

backstraps01 said:


> Guys these stands are well worth 50 bucks and then some
> I have a couple thats arrived. Assembled them pretty easily. I posted a quick reviews the first time Sam's listed the sale
> 
> They're nice I like the adjustable shooting rail if you are gun hunting
> Very roomy and feels like a sturdy stand


How much do they weigh?


----------



## backstraps01

Depending on how many sets of Muddy staggers you were wanting... jet.com has them cheaper the more you buy


----------



## TravellingMatt

I need to get away from this thread before my wife breaks my arm... I ordered the boots, stagger steps, and another giftcard...


----------



## backstraps01

Theyre heavy
I think close to 70lbs The shipped weight was 72lbs


----------



## backstraps01

TravellingMatt said:


> I need to get away from this thread before my wife breaks my arm... I ordered the boots, stagger steps, and another giftcard...


"But honey, look how much money I saved"


----------



## hank lee

yeah I'm trying to not buy those boots. if they were uninsulated I would be all over them but I cant do insulated until it gets past 30 degrees my feat burn up and then I have to wear 1k gram boots cause they freeze!


----------



## TravellingMatt

backstraps01 said:


> "But honey, look how much money I saved"


That's how I justified the trailcam, hang-on stand, and two giftcards... I don't think I can use that silver bullet twice.


----------



## VAhuntr

TravellingMatt said:


> I need to get away from this thread before my wife breaks my arm... I ordered the boots, stagger steps, and another giftcard...


You sound like me. I have the boots in my Cabelas cart and the $50 ladder stand in my Sams cart. Now do I pull the trigger?


----------



## TravellingMatt

VAhuntr said:


> You sound like me. I have the boots in my Cabelas cart and the $50 ladder stand in my Sams cart. Now do I pull the trigger?


You're asking the wrong guy if you want a sanity check... I did pull the trigger haha.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

VAhuntr said:


> You sound like me. I have the boots in my Cabelas cart and the $50 ladder stand in my Sams cart. Now do I pull the trigger?


Wrong thread to be asking that question unless you "WANT" to buy them hahahaha


----------



## Diesel79

hank lee said:


> yeah I'm trying to not buy those boots. if they were uninsulated I would be all over them but I cant do insulated until it gets past 30 degrees my feat burn up and then I have to wear 1k gram boots cause they freeze!


No excuses now. Lol
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAN-2495715&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2495715


----------



## hank lee

Diesel79 said:


> No excuses now. Lol
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAN-2495715&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2495715


Not my size! hahahah! I will be checking in the AM for Size 13-14.


----------



## hank lee

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Cabela's Men's Upland Pro 400-Gram Hunting Boots.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...Id=5145120&rid=20&WT.tsrc=SOC&WT.mc_id=FB_DPA


where did you get that link? its not showing up on their normal website when you search sales, lowest price, bargain cave, etc. Ive checked their whole site and neither pair shows up.


----------



## hank lee

Diesel79 said:


> No excuses now. Lol
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAN-2495715&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2495715


where did you find that link? I cant find those on their website anywhere except this link.


----------



## 2backstraps

hank lee said:


> where did you find that link? I cant find those on their website anywhere except this link.


Only available in size 9

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## deanrb

Search for the item number is how i found them. Just ordered a pair.


----------



## hank lee

2backstraps said:


> hank lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> where did you find that link? I cant find those on their website anywhere except this link.
> 
> 
> 
> Only available in size 9
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I seen that but when I searched for other cheap boots neither pair showed up.


----------



## hank lee

deanrb said:


> Search for the item number is how i found them. Just ordered a pair.


I did that with their link but when I checked all the sales in a different browser neither boot showed. I wasn't sure if someone knew something I didn't


----------



## bucco921

Same here. Can only see them through the link... I'm looking for the uninsulated as well.


----------



## MarksExtra

A lot of boot for the money. 

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/a...ns-boots~d~137/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod9051F


----------



## Binney59

VAhuntr said:


> You sound like me. I have the boots in my Cabelas cart and the $50 ladder stand in my Sams cart. Now do I pull the trigger?


Just think, I bought 5 so only buying one means you’re really behaving!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

hank lee said:


> where did you get that link? its not showing up on their normal website when you search sales, lowest price, bargain cave, etc. Ive checked their whole site and neither pair shows up.


It was on my Facebook. Here it is on google.....https://www.google.com/search?q=cabela's+men's+upland+pro+400-gram+hunting+boots&ie=&oe=


----------



## Disco14

backstraps01 said:


> "But honey, look how much money I saved"


I tried that line last night- didn't work! Ugh...


----------



## Disco14

browntd said:


> Anyones order from Sam's still in the processing stage I placed an order Sunday morning just wondering if anyone else was still waiting for shipping. I ordered the lock on


Just got my shipping notice last night!


----------



## jarcher38

Got mine as well, like many other this threads gets me every time I look at it....


----------



## Diesel79

The stands I bought on eBay said they were in Illinois. On the shipping notice I got from fedex it says they shipped from sams club in Texas.


----------



## the g1

My stands also shipped from Texas. I ordered them Sunday and just got a shipping notice last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravellingMatt

Diesel79 said:


> The stands I bought on eBay said they were in Illinois. On the shipping notice I got from fedex it says they shipped from sams club in Texas.


If he's selling them as legit lone wolf alpha techs and drop shipping them on ebay, that's a no-no. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

TravellingMatt said:


> If he's selling them as legit lone wolf alpha techs and drop shipping them on ebay, that's a no-no.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Are you thinking they are not alpha techs?


----------



## TravellingMatt

Diesel79 said:


> Are you thinking they are not alpha techs?


I'm thinking he ordered the sams club flavor and is having that shipped directly to you. Which is fine as long as he didn't sell them as actual lone wolf branded equipment. It's like selling a knock off Coach purse as the real thing...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

I received a shipping notice last night as well on the Lone Wolf Alpha Techs from Sam's Club. Says they are shipped out of Texas and I'll be getting them on Friday.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Got my shipping notification last night as well. Shipping from Ft.Worth. Seems to be panning out.


----------



## mikear

Lots of good prices on some Browning gear at Field Supply. Merino blend baselayers, merino blend balaclava, waterproof bibs, Primaloft bibs and jackets. 

 https://www.fieldsupply.com/hell-y...-performance-hunting-gear-uc-20180114su3.html


----------



## xctrack101

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Cabela's Men's Upland Pro 400-Gram Hunting Boots.....http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABE...Id=5145120&rid=20&WT.tsrc=SOC&WT.mc_id=FB_DPA



Ordered a couple last night. I was playing around with ordering multiple pairs of several sizes and it allowed me to check out with 15 each but if i was higher, it would say they were out of stock and would remove it from my cart. Now it's just showing they have 9.5 left. 

We'll see what happens. Seems like a lot of people have been getting cancellation notices a few days later on previously in-stock items. Not holding my breath.


----------



## VAhuntr

I have never ordered online from Sams. Do they ship these stands directly to your house or to your closest Sams Club?


----------



## gridman

Diesel79 said:


> The stands I bought on eBay said they were in Illinois. On the shipping notice I got from fedex it says they shipped from sams club in Texas.


mine as well, I did get a UPS notification that it will be delivered to my house tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Diesel79

gridman said:


> mine as well, I did get a UPS notification that it will be delivered to my house tomorrow afternoon


Sweet. Let us know what you think once you get them. Mine will be to my house Friday.


----------



## hank lee

xctrack101 said:


> Ordered a couple last night. I was playing around with ordering multiple pairs of several sizes and it allowed me to check out with 15 each but if i was higher, it would say they were out of stock and would remove it from my cart. Now it's just showing they have 9.5 left.
> 
> We'll see what happens. Seems like a lot of people have been getting cancellation notices a few days later on previously in-stock items. Not holding my breath.


Maybe because we have people trying to buy 15 pairs of boots!


----------



## Broadside Only

TravellingMatt said:


> I'm thinking he ordered the sams club flavor and is having that shipped directly to you. Which is fine as long as he didn't sell them as actual lone wolf branded equipment. It's like selling a knock off Coach purse as the real thing...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


My Alpha Tec ladder stand (from Sam's Club) has Lone Wolf on the manufacturers label.


----------



## NYyotekiller

VAhuntr said:


> I have never ordered online from Sams. Do they ship these stands directly to your house or to your closest Sams Club?


They ship them directly to your house. They didn't give me an option to deliver to the store if I remember correctly.


----------



## VAhuntr

Broadside Only said:


> My Alpha Tec ladder stand (from Sam's Club) has Lone Wolf on the manufacturers label.


Have you had a chance to look at the ladder stand? Just wondering how they look. I ordered the 49.98 AlphaTec and figure I can't really go wrong for the price.


----------



## Broadside Only

You ordered the same stand I have. Got it a month ago for 69.98. I have assembled it but not used it. It seems decent, but there is some movement in the joint at the top ladder section. It's not making any noise now, and hopefully still won't once installed, but is a concern. The only other issue is the seat material. It's nice until really cold. When super cold it gets the frozen vinyl crunchy sound from its innards. I'm not sure at what temp that occurs, I was at -20*F when I noticed it, so it may be a non issue for hunting temps. I choose to leave the shooting rail and arm rests off, which requires shorter screws or a spacer to accommodate for where the shooting rail would normally attach.

The flip-up seat is nice, the platform is big. Those are the two absolute requirements I have in any ladder stand for bow hunting. I'm glad I got it, but have realized it may possibly take some tweaking to get it noise free. That's true for most ladder stands though.


----------



## xctrack101

hank lee said:


> Maybe because we have people trying to buy 15 pairs of boots!


Not sure if that's a shot at me or not Hanky. 

I ordered TWO. I was playing around to see IF it would allow me to checkout with 15 or more IF I wanted to. Was looking to get an idea of what they had left in stock.


----------



## VAhuntr

Broadside Only said:


> You ordered the same stand I have. Got it a month ago for 69.98. I have assembled it but not used it. It seems decent, but there is some movement in the joint at the top ladder section. It's not making any noise now, and hopefully still won't once installed, but is a concern. The only other issue is the seat material. It's nice until really cold. When super cold it gets the frozen vinyl crunchy sound from its innards. I'm not sure at what temp that occurs, I was at -20*F when I noticed it, so it may be a non issue for hunting temps. I choose to leave the shooting rail and arm rests off, which requires shorter screws or a spacer to accommodate for where the shooting rail would normally attach.
> 
> The flip-up seat is nice, the platform is big. Those are the two absolute requirements I have in any ladder stand for bow hunting. I'm glad I got it, but have realized it may possibly take some tweaking to get it noise free. That's true for most ladder stands though.


Thanks for the quick reply. Does the foot platform have teeth to dig into the tree?


----------



## acbone710

TravellingMatt said:


> I'm thinking he ordered the sams club flavor and is having that shipped directly to you. Which is fine as long as he didn't sell them as actual lone wolf branded equipment. It's like selling a knock off Coach purse as the real thing...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm confused, are you saying that Sam's was selling knock off lone wolf stands? I can't see them doing that...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

Any good trail camera deals??


----------



## TravellingMatt

acbone710 said:


> I'm confused, are you saying that Sam's was selling knock off lone wolf stands? I can't see them doing that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not exactly. The stand Sam's was selling wasn't branded as lone wolf on their website and said made in China. Lone wolf likely outsourced the manufacturing to another location to sell via third parties like Sam's club.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Just so we understand what a deal these hang on are. I ordered the Alpha Tech seat cushion to use on my Assault, paid $30 + shipping from LW. Then these stands (which obviously comes with the cushion) come along and I buy them for $40 each with free shipping : /


----------



## gridman

Diesel79 said:


> Sweet. Let us know what you think once you get them. Mine will be to my house Friday.


will do


----------



## sirrobinhood

I see lone wolf on the stand itself. I thought lone wolf has been outsourcing to China for awhile?


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Kinda jealous I didn’t catch those stands in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

sirrobinhood said:


> I see lone wolf on the stand itself. I thought lone wolf has been outsourcing to China for awhile?


Yes, the alpha tech has always been made in China.


----------



## kspseshooter

These stands are NOT LW copies, they are made by LW. 

LW discontinued them and I’m sure that’s why they are greatly discounted. 

Cabela’s has the exact stand on sale for $169.98! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravellingMatt

kspseshooter said:


> These stands are NOT LW copies, they are made by LW.
> 
> LW discontinued them and I’m sure that’s why they are greatly discounted.
> 
> Cabela’s has the exact stand on sale for $169.98! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well in that case, sweet! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## T-BONE 93

Has anyone purchased the cabelas gift cards from ebay? https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabela...110676?hash=item46745f4254:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Yeah I thought the Alpha Techs had always been made in China which was why they were priced lower, so regardless who you ordered from this week they'd all be the same legit LW stand. All this talk has made me think one (that I already didn't need) was not enough lol.


----------



## TravellingMatt

T-BONE 93 said:


> Has anyone purchased the cabelas gift cards from ebay? https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabela...110676?hash=item46745f4254:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


I got 2 of them, both came with $100 and worked.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys

I ordered the ladder stands yesterday. Then I thought about calling Lone Wolf to get the skinny on these, as I know LW hasn't made ladder stands for many years. Turns out the Alpha Tech Ladder Stands are not Lone Wolf products. 

I got suspicious as I went through the order process - when searching the Sam's web site, I found them under Lone Wolf. When item details were pulled up the Lone Wolf name disappeared and only Alpha Tech was seen. When put into the shopping cart, the item number remained the same but this showed up - DLX LDR BIG GAME. No Lone Wolf and no Alpha Tech.

I thought at the Sam's price, this was the likely story. If the stand comes in with the listed features and look like the illustration, I will use them. If not, I will return to our local Sam's. 

I didn't ask about the hang on Alpha Techs.


----------



## VAhuntr

Broadside Only said:


> My Alpha Tec ladder stand (from Sam's Club) has Lone Wolf on the manufacturers label.





Willyboys said:


> I ordered the ladder stands yesterday. Then I thought about calling Lone Wolf to get the skinny on these, as I know LW hasn't made ladder stands for many years. Turns out the Alpha Tech Ladder Stands are not Lone Wolf products.
> 
> I got suspicious as I went through the order process - when searching the Sam's web site, I found them under Lone Wolf. When item details were pulled up the Lone Wolf name disappeared and only Alpha Tech was seen. When put into the shopping cart, the item number remained the same but this showed up - DLX LDR BIG GAME. No Lone Wolf and no Alpha Tech.
> 
> I thought at the Sam's price, this was the likely story. If the stand comes in with the listed features and look like the illustration, I will use them. If not, I will return to our local Sam's.
> 
> I didn't ask about the hang on Alpha Techs.


According to Broadside Only's post, they do have a Lone Wolf manufacturers label on them.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

The fact that the platform still has the wolf shape on the ladder is what convinced me.


----------



## Broadside Only

Willyboys said:


> I ordered the ladder stands yesterday. Then I thought about calling Lone Wolf to get the skinny on these, as I know LW hasn't made ladder stands for many years. Turns out the Alpha Tech Ladder Stands are not Lone Wolf products.
> 
> I got suspicious as I went through the order process - when searching the Sam's web site, I found them under Lone Wolf. When item details were pulled up the Lone Wolf name disappeared and only Alpha Tech was seen. When put into the shopping cart, the item number remained the same but this showed up - DLX LDR BIG GAME. No Lone Wolf and no Alpha Tech.
> 
> I thought at the Sam's price, this was the likely story. If the stand comes in with the listed features and look like the illustration, I will use them. If not, I will return to our local Sam's.
> 
> I didn't ask about the hang on Alpha Techs.


The stands are exactly as pictured. When you get your stand look at the brown label on the box. It's some kind of manufacturers label / statement of origin. You will see Lone Wolf as the company selling this product on the label.

I do believe that Lone Wolf has some kind of relationship with Primal Vantage to manufactuer Alpha-Tec series for them. Primal Vantage also makes stands for Field and Stream, Ameristep, and Big Game too.


----------



## hank lee

xctrack101 said:


> *Not sure if that's a shot at me or not Hanky.
> 
> *I ordered TWO. I was playing around to see IF it would allow me to checkout with 15 or more IF I wanted to. Was looking to get an idea of what they had left in stock.


Just a little bit  

I took your OP as you bought 15 pairs of boots like the guy who buys 50 of those stands so no one else can get them and he can turn around and make a profit. That bends over the guy just looking for one or two for his farm as well as the people he's selling the other 40 stands too.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Broadside Only said:


> The stands are exactly as pictured. When you get your stand look at the brown label on the box. It's some kind of manufacturers label / statement of origin. You will see Lone Wolf as the company selling this product on the label.
> 
> I do believe that Lone Wolf has some kind of relationship with Primal Vantage to manufactuer Alpha-Tec series for them. Primal Vantage also makes stands for Field and Stream, Ameristep, and Big Game too.


This is correct, I called Lone Wolf a while ago and they told me as much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

hank lee said:


> Just a little bit
> 
> I took your OP as you bought 15 pairs of boots like the guy who buys 50 of those stands so no one else can get them and he can turn around and make a profit. That bends over the guy just looking for one or two for his farm as well as the people he's selling the other 40 stands too.


There’s a clothing thread up now with pieces marked up 3-5x from the sale they came from. It’s a free country but it bums me out to see that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

hank lee said:


> Just a little bit
> 
> I took your OP as you bought 15 pairs of boots like the guy who buys 50 of those stands so no one else can get them and he can turn around and make a profit. That bends over the guy just looking for one or two for his farm as well as the people he's selling the other 40 stands too.


I don’t think anyone is going to make anything on these stands if he has to pay to ship them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyboys

Broadside Only said:


> The stands are exactly as pictured. When you get your stand look at the brown label on the box. It's some kind of manufacturers label / statement of origin. You will see Lone Wolf as the company selling this product on the label.
> 
> I do believe that Lone Wolf has some kind of relationship with Primal Vantage to manufactuer Alpha-Tec series for them. Primal Vantage also makes stands for Field and Stream, Ameristep, and Big Game too.


I don't know anything about the hang on stands on Sam's so if that is what you are referring to, I can't comment. I can say that just this morning, I called Lone Wolf and they told me the ladder stands are NOT their product.

I still have it on order and will report back what I get. 

Wouldn't be the first product out of China that is counterfeit.


----------



## CRE10

Pretty sure if the Chinese can copy a stand then they can copy a LW decal too.


----------



## dhayse32

Thinking about leaving my UPS guy a 6-pack or something. I have 12 stands arriving tomorrow...


----------



## sirrobinhood

I order a couple stands. I'm not worried about Chinese built... 99.9% of them are built over there, including LW.


----------



## shootstraight

kspseshooter said:


> These stands are NOT LW copies, they are made by LW.
> 
> LW discontinued them and I’m sure that’s why they are greatly discounted.
> 
> Cabela’s has the exact stand on sale for $169.98! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re still listed on LW site, I almost bought one from them early last week.


----------



## Diesel79

I’m not seeing them on the LW sight under the hang on stands.


----------



## crawdad

I ordered a ladder from Sam's yesterday, not shipped yet.

But I don't see any hang ons left online. Are there any still left, there or elsewhere?


----------



## crawdad

OOps! Just now got an email saying my ladder shipped! Just 10 minutes after my last post!

Still looking for the hang-on tho.


----------



## cretor11

Any deals ? On anything? Or just Samsclub treestand discussion?


----------



## hunter1979

Gander Outdoors (new Gander Mountain), $25 off of $25 with code GOODSAM

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## herd1

cretor11 said:


> Any deals ? On anything? Or just Samsclub treestand discussion?


No doubt. Sam's needs a separate thread.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead

cretor11 said:


> Any deals ? On anything? Or just Samsclub treestand discussion?


There were Cabelas gore-tex kangaroo boot last night. Wasn't complaining because this thread helped me get a pair for 34.91


----------



## HoosierArcher88

cretor11 said:


> Any deals ? On anything? Or just Samsclub treestand discussion?


A little ironic, coming from someone who states "Don't start none and there won't be none " in their signature. lol


----------



## cretor11

HoosierArcher88 said:


> A little ironic, coming from someone who states "Don't start none and there won't be none " in their signature. lol


:angel:


----------



## optimal_max

Even if the ladder stands aren't "Lone Wolf", they seem like a steal at that price.


----------



## meatman

Wish I could find a Summit SD deal!


----------



## TeamIdeal

Dick's has some great prices on scent lok pants if they have your size. bought two pair of the Savanna lightweights today. 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...rice:&pageSize:&facetCategoryId:&fPrevCatId:&


----------



## 2Rsquared

hunter1979 said:


> Gander Outdoors (new Gander Mountain), $25 off of $25 with code GOODSAM
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


$25 off of $25 sounds like FREE to me.... if my math serves me correctly. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1979

2Rsquared said:


> $25 off of $25 sounds like FREE to me.... if my math serves me correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I bought like $30 with of stuff for about $11 with shipping.

Just an FYI, I heard they now changed it so that they will verify you have a Good Sam membership before it processes. This wasn't the case when I purchased, so who knows if this will still work.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

2Rsquared said:


> $25 off of $25 sounds like FREE to me.... if my math serves me correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


$25 OFF FOR CURRENT GOOD SAM MEMBERS ONLY. MEMBERSHIP VALIDATED AFTER CHECKOUT.

that's what the gander outdoors code got me


----------



## hunter1979

nwmnbowhunter said:


> $25 OFF FOR CURRENT GOOD SAM MEMBERS ONLY. MEMBERSHIP VALIDATED AFTER CHECKOUT.
> 
> that's what the gander outdoors code got me


They added that later. It wasn't like that when I purchased. Don't know if they'll even honor mine.

Still a good deal if you are a Good Sam member.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/155476/bear-archery-bruzer-crossbow-package-with-scope-black








Don’t know a thing about xbows just seemed like a deal if someone looking for one.


----------



## Asells

S&S archery has 7 arrow tightspot quivers for $107


----------



## Refund

Asells said:


> S&S archery has 7 arrow tightspot quivers for $107


yeah, last years tightspots and their remaining first lite inventory is 33% off..


----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> Wish I could find a Summit SD deal!


still looking huh?


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

meatman said:


> Wish I could find a Summit SD deal!


I sent you a message a few weeks ago about one on the classifieds that was $190 shipped.


----------



## mccoppinb

Any good deals on small packs or badlands gear


----------



## Diesel79

mccoppinb said:


> Any good deals on small packs or badlands gear


Scheels has good deal on pursuit and super day packs. I have the pursuit, it’s a nice little pack. 

https://www.scheels.com/search?q=badlands&lang=en_US


----------



## mccoppinb

Diesel79 said:


> Scheels has good deal on pursuit and super day packs. I have the pursuit, it’s a nice little pack.
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/search?q=badlands&lang=en_US


Thanks how would you day it is with treestand hunting? I'm debating on it and the badlands ambush fanny pack


----------



## Browtine22

mccoppinb said:


> Thanks how would you day it is with treestand hunting? I'm debating on it and the badlands ambush fanny pack


Badlands Tree Hugger is on sale on their gear deal page for $69.99. I've been waiting for there big clearance on packs. It's usually in February, if I remember right. They have discontinued the reeltree pattern. Some better deals should be coming.


----------



## Diesel79

mccoppinb said:


> Thanks how would you day it is with treestand hunting? I'm debating on it and the badlands ambush fanny pack


That’s what I use mine for. It’s works pretty well for that. It’s not as heavy duty as the larger packs but I strapped my loan wolf alpha II and 4 aluminum stagger steps on the buckle straps and it held it all. 

I like the size for up in a tree. I had a super day and it was just too big for what I needed. Very nice pack though if you need all of the space. 

Ultimately I would like the tree stand pack the best I think.


----------



## TauntoHawk

flathead said:


> There were Cabelas gore-tex kangaroo boot last night. Wasn't complaining because this thread helped me get a pair for 34.91


Did you get them yet? Any good ? Thought about grabbing a pair but I was afraid they might be junk and I won't wear bad boots even if free 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## goathillinpa

This thread costs me to much money! Thanks for the link I have been waiting for a sale on these.



Diesel79 said:


> Scheels has good deal on pursuit and super day packs. I have the pursuit, it


----------



## gridman

Diesel79 said:


> Sweet. Let us know what you think once you get them. Mine will be to my house Friday.


just got the stand today, I cant believe I didn't buy a bunch of these, for 40+ dollars this thing is solid, platform is big , lot of adjustability...........score of the week with this thing. Nowhere on it though does it say lone wolf.........I certainly don't care, but I think I read somewhere someone asked...............definitely a lot of bang for the buck


----------



## meatman

gridman said:


> just got the stand today, I cant believe I didn't buy a bunch of these, for 40+ dollars this thing is solid, platform is big , lot of adjustability...........score of the week with this thing. Nowhere on it though does it say lone wolf.........I certainly don't care, but I think I read somewhere someone asked...............definitely a lot of bang for the buck


Grats.


----------



## JordanUnderscor

gridman said:


> just got the stand today, I cant believe I didn't buy a bunch of these, for 40+ dollars this thing is solid, platform is big , lot of adjustability...........score of the week with this thing. Nowhere on it though does it say lone wolf.........I certainly don't care, but I think I read somewhere someone asked...............definitely a lot of bang for the buck


Is this the ladder stand or the hangon? I almost pulled the trigger on them but backed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

JordanUnderscor said:


> Is this the ladder stand or the hangon? I almost pulled the trigger on them but backed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hang on


----------



## kspseshooter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Read on the seat tag...... mine says made for Oak Leaf Outdoors. 
DBA Lone Wolf Treestands. 


Very sweet stand for $40




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

kspseshooter said:


> Read on the seat tag...... mine says made for Oak Leaf Outdoors.
> DBA Lone Wolf Treestands.
> 
> 
> Very sweet stand for $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checked .....I stand corrected, mine says the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kybeau

The 5 stands I ordered came in today. More than pleased. Definitely a quality stand and at $40, it's a steal. 

It's obviously not the same as my other lone wolf alpha 2 stands, but it's really light weight and looks like it will be very durable and sturdy.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

Very nice! I’m glad I picked up a couple. The platform looks like similar construction to a Millennium. 

Do you think you could cam lock it like you do the cast platforms or would it bend?


----------



## kybeau

Diesel79 said:


> Very nice! I’m glad I picked up a couple. The platform looks like similar construction to a Millennium.
> 
> Do you think you could cam lock it like you do the cast platforms or would it bend?


I think cam locking would be no problem.


----------



## 2backstraps

Diesel79 said:


> Do you think you could cam lock it like you do the cast platforms or would it bend?


Considering they appear to be set up the same way as an Alpha except with a cheaper welded platform, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

I was just curious if the material/contruction would be sturdy enough or if it would bend. It looks pretty beefy in the pics.


----------



## kspseshooter

They cam lock just fine. 
Very “beefy” platform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow

Browning Strike Force 850 HD was $139 down to $95. 

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/br...mp-infrared-game-camera#repChildCatid=4180675


----------



## bejayze

Are the alpha tech ladder stands from Sam's Club a 2 man stand? It doesn't look like it, but it is advertised as one.

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.samsclub.com/sams/dlx-ld...lp:product:1:2


----------



## JordanUnderscor

bejayze said:


> Are the alpha tech ladder stands from Sam's Club a 2 man stand? It doesn't look like it, but it is advertised as one.
> 
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.samsclub.com/sams/dlx-ld...lp:product:1:2


That’s the single man stand. They have the double below it for 60 or 70 I believe. Has anybody ordered one of these and can attest to its build quality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

https://www.elitearchery.com/store/accessories/featured-accessories/elite-350-arrow-12-pack

Good deal on Elite Arrows for anyone that may want to try them

Also some good deals on the cabelas brand arrows. Ive used these in the past and im still using them. Really really good arrows for this price point.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ws-with-blazer-reg-vanes/1804554.uts?slotId=3

These are not so bad either 6 arrows and 3 lighted nocks????

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...nockturnal-lighted-nocks/1813052.uts?slotId=5

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

This is the same wuiver as the Apex quiver. Great quiver for sub $50

http://www.cabelas.com/product/barg...ct-trade-mystique-quiver/1943467.uts?slotId=9

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Oh yeh on 1/26 and 1/27 if anyone is close to Brownsville KY C&C Firearms will have 30% off of all 2017 Obsession bows in order to make room for 2018 models. They have the Hemorage, turmoil, hashtag and some 6 and 7s in stock. Must be in store to purchase. Ill be there at opening on friday. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSQ2

JordanUnderscor said:


> That’s the single man stand. They have the double below it for 60 or 70 I believe. Has anybody ordered one of these and can attest to its build quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered one, I probably won't put it together for a few months, but I'll take a look at the parts and assembly instructions and report back.


----------



## itr2000

Jealous of you folks who the the sams hangon for 40 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Campfire has a good bit of Sitka right now


----------



## 2Rsquared

itr2000 said:


> Jealous of you folks who the the sams hangon for 40 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. They look nice in the pics. I wish I could have picked up one. I missed out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

Otdrsman85 said:


> https://www.elitearchery.com/store/accessories/featured-accessories/elite-350-arrow-12-pack
> 
> Good deal on Elite Arrows for anyone that may want to try them
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Is 350 the spine?

Anybody know who makes them?

Any reviews?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

Teemster said:


> Campfire has a good bit of Sitka right now


I can’t open Camo fire after updating my I phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

That sux...I updated last night and had no problem


----------



## BrianD

Teemster said:


> Campfire has a good bit of Sitka right now


I can’t open Camo fire after updating my I phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

BrianD said:


> I can’t open Camo fire after updating my I phone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go to the website. The updated app sucks anyways on the Iphone. If you want to purchase something the app redirects you to the camofire website...


----------



## Derwoody542

Millennium M100u on sale at Amazon...$143.12 today. Not the Sam's sale, but one of the best prices I've seen on this stand. Hoping they drop the price on the M60 next!

https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Treestands-M100U-SafeLink-Safety/dp/B00K2DOFZG


----------



## shootstraight

Derwoody542 said:


> Millennium M100u on sale at Amazon...$143.12 today. Not the Sam's sale, but one of the best prices I've seen on this stand. Hoping they drop the price on the M60 next!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Treestands-M100U-SafeLink-Safety/dp/B00K2DOFZG


^^^ that’s a great price, free shipping if you have prime too^^^


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Teemster said:


> Campfire has a good bit of Sitka right now




What is everyone opinion on the Kryptek borealis hybrid baselayer jacket? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz

There is a thread going asking about Lacrosse boots and someone mentioned the Aerohead's are on sale at Scheels for $59.99. They are, however, the 3.5mm insulation, not the 7mm. I have the 7 mm one's and really like them. Great rubber boot if anyone is interested.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Browning strike force elite hd $99

https://www.scheels.com/p/browning-strike-force-hd-elite-trail-camera/85314900451.html


----------



## Willyboys

JordanUnderscor said:


> That’s the single man stand. They have the double below it for 60 or 70 I believe. Has anybody ordered one of these and can attest to its build quality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received the "Lone Wolf" ladder stands yesterday. I opened one box and checked out some of the parts that were on top. The tubular parts look okay - painted a pale green. The seat pads are garbage - the "cushion" was smashed between other hard parts in the box and it seems permanently smashed. I took them out and a day later they are still smashed. I usually leave the provided cushions off anyway and carry a better quality seat cushion with me - so not important for me.

The box only had Alpha Tech branding. No Lone Wolf. The seat tags were as described elsewhere in this thread with the "DBA Lone Wolf" on them (Doing Business As). 

All that said and without taking all parts out of the box, I would say this is a typical mild steel stand made in China. As such, I think it is a good price. I won't be evaluating these any farther until time to build them for next season. I hope they go together well. 

If anyone else has evaluated this product let us know.


----------



## the g1

Willyboys said:


> I received the "Lone Wolf" ladder stands yesterday. I opened one box and checked out some of the parts that were on top. The tubular parts look okay - painted a pale green. The seat pads are garbage - the "cushion" was smashed between other hard parts in the box and it seems permanently smashed. I took them out and a day later they are still smashed. I usually leave the provided cushions off anyway and carry a better quality seat cushion with me - so not important for me.
> 
> The box only had Alpha Tech branding. No Lone Wolf. The seat tags were as described elsewhere in this thread with the "DBA Lone Wolf" on them (Doing Business As).
> 
> All that said and without taking all parts out of the box, I would say this is a typical mild steel stand made in China. As such, I think it is a good price. I won't be evaluating these any farther until time to build them for next season. I hope they go together well.
> 
> If anyone else has evaluated this product let us know.


I bought the alpha tech when it first came out and I also bought a few of these 40 dollar ones. Where the seat and base attach to the post there is a ton of side to side play and the plastic washers are all smashed. The box was also packaged differently and the seat was also all deformed from being smashed. Lone wolf must have found a cheaper manufacturer because the quality is obvious between my original alpha tech and the ones from sams. I'm still happy with the price and will just replace the washers with better ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Derwoody542 said:


> Millennium M100u on sale at Amazon...$143.12 today. Not the Sam's sale, but one of the best prices I've seen on this stand. Hoping they drop the price on the M60 next!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Treestands-M100U-SafeLink-Safety/dp/B00K2DOFZG


How are these ? Look like the “lazy boy “ of tree stands lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Willyboys said:


> I received the "Lone Wolf" ladder stands yesterday. I opened one box and checked out some of the parts that were on top. The tubular parts look okay - painted a pale green. The seat pads are garbage - the "cushion" was smashed between other hard parts in the box and it seems permanently smashed. I took them out and a day later they are still smashed. I usually leave the provided cushions off anyway and carry a better quality seat cushion with me - so not important for me.
> 
> The box only had Alpha Tech branding. No Lone Wolf. The seat tags were as described elsewhere in this thread with the "DBA Lone Wolf" on them (Doing Business As).
> 
> All that said and without taking all parts out of the box, I would say this is a typical mild steel stand made in China. As such, I think it is a good price. I won't be evaluating these any farther until time to build them for next season. I hope they go together well.
> 
> If anyone else has evaluated this product let us know.


Thanks for the insight! I’ve added them to my cart and taken them out 3 times now. Keep going back and forth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Midway USA has Assault Hand Climbers for $238!

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...and-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum


----------



## 2backstraps

JordanUnderscor said:


> How are these ? Look like the “lazy boy “ of tree stands lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not the easiest to stand up from the seat but they sure are comfortable.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

JordanUnderscor said:


> How are these ? Look like the “lazy boy “ of tree stands lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re great stands, I already have three otherwise I’d get more. Super comfortable and light for the size of the stand, I like the receiver system Millenium uses and have probably a dozen receivers. Some say they’re hard to stand up from but I’ve not experienced that, maybe those guys are more portly ; )


----------



## simshunter

JordanUnderscor said:


> How are these ? Look like the “lazy boy “ of tree stands lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super comfortable for long sits. I have 2 of them. I don't think they are too difficult to stand up in. I definitely have some that are easier, but they are not nearly as comfortable. It's also very lightweight. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

I have a stand buying problem and you guys aren't helping.....


----------



## 2backstraps

shootstraight said:


> Some say they’re hard to stand up from but I’ve not experienced that, maybe those guys are more portly ; )


Hey now, I resemble that comment. It doesn't help that I'm 6'4" either.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

> Quote Originally Posted by Otdrsman85 View Post
> https://www.elitearchery.com/store/a...-arrow-12-pack
> 
> Good deal on Elite Arrows for anyone that may want to try them
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk





2Rsquared said:


> Is 350 the spine?
> 
> Anybody know who makes them?
> 
> Any reviews?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I used the AT search feature and found this link....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4881273 and was able to find the answer to my question.

The question has been asked before...apparently they are made by Victory and appear to have the same specs as the VForce model http://victoryarchery.com/vforce-hunting-arrow/ although I am not certain.

Tempting.


----------



## Otdrsman85

2Rsquared said:


> I used the AT search feature and found this link....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4881273 and was able to find the answer to my question.
> 
> The question has been asked before...apparently they are made by Victory and appear to have the same specs as the VForce model http://victoryarchery.com/vforce-hunting-arrow/ although I am not certain.
> 
> Tempting.


Victory makes a good arrow. If I had an Elite I would buy a dozen to go with it....thinking about it anyway lol

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## rako

I bought 2 of the Alpha Tech ladder stands from Sam's, and have put one together, but have not set it up and here are my initial thoughts. For $49, they are a steal. (it probably cost them $20 to ship this thing). 
If you have ever purchased the $49 economy ladderstands from Dick's or Sportsman's guide, these are totally different. The platform is very big, the seat is much larger, it has cushioned arm rests, and they come with a pad that straps to the tree for your back. The seat cushion and back pad aren't great, but I carry a better cushion anyway. 
They have a gun rest which I have no use for, but gun hunters might. It was pretty easy to put together and the directions were pretty clear. All parts are clearly marked and separated. 
They are pretty heavy, so expect to have some help setting up. All in all, I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## meatman

tam9492 said:


> Midway USA has Assault Hand Climbers for $238!
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...and-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum


Are these better than the summit sd?


----------



## Deereman8370

meatman said:


> Are these better than the summit sd?


Better in every department without question. Except comfort


----------



## Willyboys

rako said:


> I bought 2 of the Alpha Tech ladder stands from Sam's, and have put one together, but have not set it up and here are my initial thoughts. For $49, they are a steal. (it probably cost them $20 to ship this thing).
> If you have ever purchased the $49 economy ladderstands from Dick's or Sportsman's guide, these are totally different. The platform is very big, the seat is much larger, it has cushioned arm rests, and they come with a pad that straps to the tree for your back. The seat cushion and back pad aren't great, but I carry a better cushion anyway.
> They have a gun rest which I have no use for, but gun hunters might. It was pretty easy to put together and the directions were pretty clear. All parts are clearly marked and separated.
> They are pretty heavy, so expect to have some help setting up. All in all, I am very happy with my purchase.


Thanks for the update. Makes me feel better about my purchase. 

I bought an extra stand to use the ladder sections to raise mine up another 4 ft or so. Intend to make 2 stands out of three. What are your thoughts on that after you assembled yours? I know manufacturers will tell you not to do that but I have found it works in the past. At worse case, an extra tree brace can be added.


----------



## mikear

Academy has a bunch on sale and clearance. Nothing ground shattering but good deals nonetheless. 
 https://www.academy.com/shop/brows...%3A%22h%22&facet=adbug%3A%22c%22&beginIndex=0

Summit Viper SD open front for $189 + $19 shipping. 
 https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-sentry-sd-open-front-treestand#repChildCatid=3809023

Millennium M300 Tree Seat $49 (in stores only, couldn’t find any around me)
 https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/millennium-m300-tree-seat#repChildCatid=4782582

Summit The Vine climbing stick $91 + shipping. 
 https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-the-vine[emoji769]-climbing-stick#repChildCatid=3858530


----------



## rako

For the guys who use feeders, Academy has their Game Winner 200lb feeders 50% off. ($79.99) These things are solid, well made feeders.
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-200-lb-mini-silo-vp-feeder


----------



## MarksExtra

tam9492 said:


> Midway USA has Assault Hand Climbers for $238!
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...and-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum


$291.54 for me when I put in cart.


----------



## Fezzik

MarksExtra said:


> $291.54 for me when I put in cart.


Check what shipping option you have selected; it’s 238 and 14.99 shipping


----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> Are these better than the summit sd?


hand climber comfort is good for about 5 minutes


----------



## nickmartin250

JordanUnderscor said:


> How are these ? Look like the “lazy boy “ of tree stands lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hunted one a couple dozen times last season. I like it a lot. Dead quiet, super comfortable. The only thing I complain about is the seat straps. Kind of a pain to stand up and makes some noise if your wide like me when your Camo rubs on the straps. 

I spend a lot of time standing up, but that is the most comfortable seat out there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Not sure if anybody is looking for nightvision but I found some marked down from 700 to 200 and some change. I’ll post the link in a minute when I get in my computer. Also free two day shipping lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

gridman said:


> hand climber comfort is good for about 5 minutes


How come the sit and climbs are more comfy? I haven’t used either. 

Ty


----------



## Brettski7

Amazon has summit viper SD for $206, Goliath SD for $249 and the Titan SD for $240


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83

meatman said:


> How come the sit and climbs are more comfy? I haven’t used either.
> 
> Ty


Sit and climb are much more comfortable because it has a larger seat and is more “roomy”. Truthfully I owned both in less than a year and sold both. I didn’t find either comfortable. I’d rather carry a heavier summit through the woods. Summit may be heavier but it’s alot more comfortable for long sits.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

What is everyone opinion on the Kryptek borealis hybrid baselayer jacket

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

JordanUnderscor said:


> Not sure if anybody is looking for nightvision but I found some marked down from 700 to 200 and some change. I’ll post the link in a minute when I get in my computer. Also free two day shipping lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please post when you get a chance, thank you


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Good time to buy a target, but the price changes several times a day ($117.26 and free shipping right now).

Field Logic GlenDel Buck 3D Target.....https://www.walmart.com/ip/Field-Logic-GlenDel-Buck-3D-Target-71000/21646555

GlenDel Buck 3D Archery Target ($125.50 and free shipping).....https://www.ebay.com/itm/GlenDel-Bu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## JordanUnderscor

backstraps01 said:


> please post when you get a chance, thank you


Keep in mind I know nothing about anything night vision but saw this on optics planet. 

https://www.opticsplanet.com/barska-digital-binoculars.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> How come the sit and climbs are more comfy? I haven’t used either.
> 
> Ty


sit and climb have a bigger seat, more room. hand climbers..............not so much


----------



## gridman

Deereman8370 said:


> Better in every department without question. Except comfort


lol..............except the most important


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Good time to buy a target, but the price changes several times a day ($117.26 and free shipping right now).
> 
> Field Logic GlenDel Buck 3D Target.....https://www.walmart.com/ip/Field-Logic-GlenDel-Buck-3D-Target-71000/21646555
> 
> GlenDel Buck 3D Archery Target ($125.50 and free shipping).....https://www.ebay.com/itm/GlenDel-Bu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Never shot the Glendel targets. How do they hold up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Never shot the Glendel targets. How do they hold up?


They do very well. Only thing that I've noticed is if you graze one side or the other of the replaceable core with a broadhead, then it'll do quite a bit of damage. Other than that they're pretty solid IME.


----------



## CarpCommander

TauntoHawk said:


> Did you get them yet? Any good ? Thought about grabbing a pair but I was afraid they might be junk and I won't wear bad boots even if free
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got 2 pair and wish I woulda got 6 pairs. Awesome boot from just handling it and wearing it around the house. Construction seems top notch. 

Honestly they are so nice, I'm not too keen on wearing em in the woods and getting em all dirty...lol.


----------



## TravellingMatt

CarpCommander said:


> I got 2 pair and wish I woulda got 6 pairs. Awesome boot from just handling it and wearing it around the house. Construction seems top notch.
> 
> Honestly they are so nice, I'm not too keen on wearing em in the woods and getting em all dirty...lol.


I picked up mine today, wish I would have ordered more...

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## crawdad

This seemed like a pretty good deal A Summit 1.5 man ladder stand for $105.

URL="http://https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-classic-deluxe-15-man-ladder-treestand#repChildCatid=287704"]http://https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-classic-deluxe-15-man-ladder-treestand#repChildCatid=287704[/URL]


----------



## backstraps01

Anyone seen good online deals on 20’ climbing sticks?


----------



## chuckalope

backstraps01 said:


> Anyone seen good online deals on 20’ climbing sticks?


My local walmaret had ameristep 20' sticks for 23$


----------



## backstraps01

chuckalope said:


> My local walmaret had ameristep 20' sticks for 23$



Nice! All my locals are still at 35


----------



## ajbuckwacker

backstraps01 said:


> Nice! All my locals are still at 35


Same here.


----------



## whitegardens

Local Wal-Mart- 61701

T's and long sleeve camo shirts. $4.00

Camo Pants- $9.00

Camo Hoodies- Nicer style, $10.00


----------



## backstraps01

JordanUnderscor said:


> Keep in mind I know nothing about anything night vision but saw this on optics planet.
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/barska-digital-binoculars.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the post
I am like you know nothing about that stuff. Was curious and checked it out, but not for me.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper-classic-tree-stand#repChildCatid=285252

Summit classic viper climber $125 free shipping over $25

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

backstraps01 said:


> Thanks for the post
> I am like you know nothing about that stuff. Was curious and checked it out, but not for me.


Cabelas has a monocular for $120 and from what I’ve seen on YouTube it looks pretty decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper-classic-tree-stand#repChildCatid=285252
> 
> Summit classic viper climber $125 free shipping over $25
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Free shipping doesn’t seem to apply to the large items- $19 shipping for the summit


----------



## Fezzik

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper-classic-tree-stand#repChildCatid=285252
> 
> Summit classic viper climber $125 free shipping over $25
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Free shipping doesn’t seem to apply to the large items- $19 shipping for the summit


----------



## backstraps01

I was in Academy tonight and they had the Summit Classic Viper on shelf for the same price


----------



## kspseshooter

Amazon has the millennium M25s for $68 free shipping with Prime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

kspseshooter said:


> Amazon has the millennium M25s for $68 free shipping with Prime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How’s the comfort of these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Never hunted in mine yet. 
Huge seat and platform though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

JordanUnderscor said:


> How’s the comfort of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best I've used.


----------



## dhayse32

optimal_max said:


> Best I've used.


X2. Love these stands


----------



## CRE10

optimal_max said:


> Best I've used.


X3

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

After reading the remarks from guys on here who bought boots from cabelas I went back and bought a pair of the non insulated ones for an upcoming early season elk hunt I'm going on this year. They still have some select sizes left in non insulated but insulated is sold out.


----------



## nthewild

Ebard22 said:


> After reading the remarks from guys on here who bought boots from cabelas I went back and bought a pair of the non insulated ones for an upcoming early season elk hunt I'm going on this year. They still have some select sizes left in non insulated but insulated is sold out.


I think for the price, the boots are a steal. I bought the insulated pair and they seem to be very warm(maybe too warm for scouting) and good quality construction. I haven't worn a pair of lace ups in a long time but bought these for my late winter/spring scouting. They are pretty stiff but I know that will ease up with a little use. My only complaint is the flap(technical term) that attaches the tongue to the boot, in order to keep it waterproof, rubs my leg funny and i could see where it would make for a long day if it can't be remedied with a little break in. Regardless, a steal for the price.


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-BROWN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Really nice deal on a 14 mp browning trail camera. Mine arrived today. Can't beat the 63$ price.


----------



## Charman03

Might want to check Walmart. Most stuff here was marked down starting today. Prices weren't marked in the store yet but when they scan showed sale price. Anyways my car is full of ladder stands and those mossy oak slick tricks


----------



## shootstraight

JordanUnderscor said:


> How’s the comfort of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re very comfortable to hunt out of, big platform and well built. All steel so it’s heavy and difficult to hang. Next year when I hang mine I’m gonna use the LW strap/hook to hold the stand until I get the chain in place. That’s a good price, I picked up two last year from Rogers sporting for around $60, had to buy two to get that price.


----------



## hank lee

Charman03 said:


> Might want to check Walmart. Most stuff here was marked down starting today. Prices weren't marked in the store yet but when they scan showed sale price. Anyways my car is full of ladder stands and those mossy oak slick tricks


Going there after work to see what i can scrounge up. Last week the slick tricks were still $20 and soaps and stuff still kind of high. I got 2 sticks of deodorant and big bottle of body soap for $7.


----------



## Charman03

Tricks were 15 ladder stands 30


----------



## cadena24

Anyone see any of the feeders for sale that doesn’t have a bunch of shipping I’m in Ohio. Btw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymite68

I know it’s not archery but a killer deal for a vx2

https://www.opticsplanet.com/v/110797-leupold-vx-2-3-9x40mm-rifle-scope.html


----------



## meatman

Hoping those Bushnell $40 trail cams come back sometime before the season starts!


----------



## thelefty41

Academy.com has neon yellow blazer vanes on clearance for $2.98 for the 36 count pack.


----------



## Toadmeister

JordanUnderscor said:


> How’s the comfort of these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not great for large guys over 6 foot tall.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

Charman03 said:


> Might want to check Walmart. Most stuff here was marked down starting today. Prices weren't marked in the store yet but when they scan showed sale price. Anyways my car is full of ladder stands and those mossy oak slick tricks


Download the Red Laser app on your phone. It usually shows the most to date price even when it isn't marked. When the sales people at Dicks can't find a price scanner, they just pull out there phone and use that and say its more up to date than pricing on product.


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Not sure the quality, but walmart had the wild game innovations feeders for sale at $55. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

thelefty41 said:


> Academy.com has neon yellow blazer vanes on clearance for $2.98 for the 36 count pack.


Good price but 10.98 for shipping. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Toadmeister said:


> Not great for large guys over 6 foot tall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm 6'3 and have over a dozen of the Milleniums.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/field-stream-30-safety-rope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


For the guys looking for a great deal on lifelines


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field and Stream has some pretty decent online only deals going on today.

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...22075383-16&mcid=266572632#page:1&pageSize:48


----------



## hokiehunter373

https://www.huntoftheday.com/

Couple sitka t's on sale as well as a great deal on 500 spine pre-fletched victory VAP arrows and a tightspot quiver


----------



## MIbowhunter49

CBB said:


> m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/field-stream-30-safety-rope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb
> 
> 
> For the guys looking for a great deal on lifelines


Thanks, good deal. I bought 3.


----------



## backstraps01

Local Walmarts reduced again today


----------



## Charman03

backstraps01 said:


> Local Walmarts reduced again today


On what?


----------



## backstraps01

Charman03 said:


> On what?



All the general sporting goods items that has been reduced once before

remaining sticks, stands, broadheads, arrows, camo, trail cams, scent products, feed attractants etc.... they reduced once again locally


----------



## Charman03

backstraps01 said:


> All the general sporting goods items that has been reduced once before
> 
> remaining sticks, stands, broadheads, arrows, camo, trail cams, scent products, feed attractants etc.... they reduced once again locally


Thanks


----------



## cadena24

backstraps01 said:


> All the general sporting goods items that has been reduced once before
> 
> remaining sticks, stands, broadheads, arrows, camo, trail cams, scent products, feed attractants etc.... they reduced once again locally


I’ll be going then tonight haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

cadena24 said:


> I’ll be going then tonight haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went out yesterday and every single stand and broadhead was gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Has anybody used the ameristep hangons? These are $20 at walmart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

JordanUnderscor said:


> Has anybody used the ameristep hangons? These are $20 at walmart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have. They're small, I prefer a sling style seat and a stand with angle adjustment.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Jackle1886 said:


> I have. They're small, I prefer a sling style seat and a stand with angle adjustment.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk



Yes very small and the seat pad sucks. You get what you pay for though. I mean, I sat in way worse stands when I started hunting.... It is a solid stand for $20 though. I feel safe in it, but I ended up giving it to a broke friend of mine so he could hunt out of something.


----------



## CRE10

JordanUnderscor said:


> Has anybody used the ameristep hangons? These are $20 at walmart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're so nice and small that I've got one tossed in the shred scrap pile right now.


----------



## chuckalope

Summit viper with free shipping on ebay for $152 with code P20SAVENOW

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Summit-Vip...l-Treestand-300-Lbs-Deer-Hunting/391522933323


----------



## Fulldraw_76

chuckalope said:


> Summit viper with free shipping on ebay for $152 with code P20SAVENOW
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Summit-Vip...l-Treestand-300-Lbs-Deer-Hunting/391522933323


Where's the guy that has been looking for a deal on a Viper for a while.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Where's the guy that has been looking for a deal on a Viper for a while.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hey thanks! I actually pulled the trigger on the SD on Amazon that someone posted above. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## da_sKillet

Summit climbers on clearance through Midway USA....shipping will run you $35-$40 but they still come out to pretty decent prices after shipping

Open Shot SD....$156.98
Sentry SD open front....$155
Sentry SD....$163.63
Mini Viper SD....$161.13
Cobra SD.....$161.13
Viper SD.....$175.29
Explorer SD open front....$185
Explorer SD....$200.05
Goliath SD....$192
Titan SD....$204.43


Sorry, I can’t post links. Just go to the Midway USA homepage and type in Summit in the search bar.


----------



## mikear

meatman said:


> Hey thanks! I actually pulled the trigger on the SD on Amazon that someone posted above. Waiting for it to arrive.


Glad it helped someone! 

If it’s not a $30 after mail in rebate (that may or may not come) Primos cam, a Cabela’s deal that’s going to fall through, or a cheap “Lone Wolf” stand then it gets no love in this thread. 

P.s. before I get flamed, sarcasm is hard to sense through text.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

Rev44 said:


> Good price but 10.98 for shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Free if you order in store.


----------



## CBB

JordanUnderscor said:


> Has anybody used the ameristep hangons? These are $20 at walmart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a few of these. They aren't great for all day sits. I have size 15 feet and spend most of my time standing. If you're afraid of them getti mg stolen 20$ ain't bad.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

East Peoria Walmart has a few packs of the $15 slick tricks, a bunch of the cheap Ameristep hang ons, some Ameristep tree umbrellas and other stuff. Also saw some two blade Rage and Shwackers and other broadheads that were not priced.
I went to check if they had ladder stands but didn't see any.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

I missed the Browning cameras on eBay. Any other trail camera deals going on


----------



## JordanUnderscor

For those of you that bought the m25 treestands a while back, is it possible to remove the chain and replace it with a ratchet strap?


----------



## W. H. Seward

JordanUnderscor said:


> For those of you that bought the m25 treestands a while back, is it possible to remove the chain and replace it with a ratchet strap?


I have the same question. Worse comes to worse, leave one chain link on each side of the stand and hook the rachet strap to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

W. H. Seward said:


> I have the same question. Worse comes to worse, leave one chain link on each side of the stand and hook the rachet strap to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is the chain fits into a slot in a flat piece of metal so can't really attach a ratchet to it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

ParkerBow said:


> I missed the Browning cameras on eBay. Any other trail camera deals going on


Yeah I need to find a decent cam for <$30 with the assumption it’s going to get stolen.


----------



## JordanUnderscor

meatman said:


> Yeah I need to find a decent cam for <$30 with the assumption it’s going to get stolen.


The Tasco 6mp/8mp cameras are the best for around that $30 mark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14

mikear said:


> glad it helped someone!
> 
> If it’s not a $30 after mail in rebate (that may or may not come) primos cam, a cabela’s deal that’s going to fall through, or a cheap “lone wolf” stand then it gets no love in this thread.
> 
> P.s. Before i get flamed, sarcasm is hard to sense through text.


lol!!!!!


----------



## Hitman1016

The Walmart by me (which has a crap hunting selection) had Rage Hypodermic for $21 (marked down from 35). They weren't showing on sale on the rack, but I used the in store price scanner and showed the sale price 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

Browning Dark Ops Pro on sale wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## kspseshooter

Local Walmart last night had Bloodsport Punisher arrows for $20 for half dozen, reg price was $45. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

flatlander8181 said:


> Browning Dark Ops Pro on sale wallhangerfoodplots.com


Meh, none of those are much of a discount. Their initial prices are inflated as well. Strike Force pro for 139 is decent.


----------



## Beerndeer

Local Wally World had rage,muzzy, NAP, and swacker broadheads on sale . Plus 20’ climbing sticks were 25$.


----------



## CBB

I saw summit viper sd on amaz on this morning for 175$. That's pretty cheap. 

If anyone sees any comfortable hangons or 20ft ladder stands I'm looking


----------



## turkeygirl

Tractor Supply has their hunting stuff marked down, alot nearly 50% off. Picked up a WG Vision 14 cam for $49, also a metal ammo box, blind material, game shears. Each store I've checked so far seems to have something a little different.


----------



## W. H. Seward

booner21 said:


> Problem is the chain fits into a slot in a flat piece of metal so can't really attach a ratchet to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Leave a few chain links on each side of the stand (maybe 2 links per side), cut the rest, and attach your rachet strap to the chain links.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

CBB said:


> I saw summit viper sd on amaz on this morning for 175$. That's pretty cheap.
> 
> If anyone sees any comfortable hangons or 20ft ladder stands I'm looking


What a steal!


----------



## 2Rsquared

*30' Safe Climb Rope System*



CBB said:


> m.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/field-stream-30-safety-rope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb
> 
> 
> For the guys looking for a great deal on lifelines


Menards has a couple different LifeLines on sale for $16 each (regular price $30).

1. Single Prusik knot w/ carabiner [ https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...30-safe-climb-rope-system/p-1444447722746.htm ]

2. Double Prusik knot - no carabiner [ https://www.menards.com/main/p-1444425406691.htm ]

Be Safe...Come Home.


----------



## Brettski7

CBB said:


> I saw summit viper sd on amaz on this morning for 175$. That's pretty cheap.
> 
> If anyone sees any comfortable hangons or 20ft ladder stands I'm looking


Yep your welcome, lol. I submitted them to match midway USA. The Titan SD is 204.43. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

Cuddeback 20mp with a 16gb memory card for less then $100

http://http://www.cabelas.com/product/bargain-cave/new-this-week/hunting-gear/pc/105591780/c/105633180/sc/105637680/black-flash-mp-trail-cam-w-free-gb-sd/2360033.uts?slotId=4


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Dleigh31 said:


> Cuddeback 20mp with a 16gb memory card for less then $100
> 
> http://http://www.cabelas.com/product/bargain-cave/new-this-week/hunting-gear/pc/105591780/c/105633180/sc/105637680/black-flash-mp-trail-cam-w-free-gb-sd/2360033.uts?slotId=4


I’m relatively new to hunting so a lot of the things posted here are going to be responded to with a “how are these?” So with that said..... how are these? I have seen and read about them but keep seeing mixed reviews on them. I use cheapo 8mp tascos currently and they’re pretty solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

JordanUnderscor said:


> I’m relatively new to hunting so a lot of the things posted here are going to be responded to with a “how are these?” So with that said..... how are these? I have seen and read about them but keep seeing mixed reviews on them. I use cheapo 8mp tascos currently and they’re pretty solid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More 1 star reviews than 5 star.

Keep an eye on this thread and stick to Bushnell or brownings. Those seem to be the crowd favorites and I’ve never had an issue with any of mine


----------



## CarpCommander

If anyone has a pair (or a few pairs) of the 400gram Cabelas boots in size 9 they care to part with shoot me a PM. 

I bought 2 pairs, which should last me quite awhile, but I'd like to have another pair or two. Prefer new obviously, but might consider a pair that were wore once and didn't fit etc, as long as they aren't trashed. 

I'll obviously pay more than what they sold for.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

If anyone finds some stagger steps please let me know. Went to take my tree stand down today and someone destroyed my stacking sticks, cut every ratchet strap, and destroyed my stand. Apparently I need to start making it even harder for these low life scumbags. Make it so they can't steal it, so they destroy it.


----------



## Guardian818

I am looking for some good deals on 2 man ladder stands. Has anyone seen anything??


----------



## sirrobinhood

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-two-man-ldr/prod21251329.ip?searchTerm=lone wolf


----------



## flathead

CarpCommander said:


> If anyone has a pair (or a few pairs) of the 400gram Cabelas boots in size 9 they care to part with shoot me a PM.
> 
> I bought 2 pairs, which should last me quite awhile, but I'd like to have another pair or two. Prefer new obviously, but might consider a pair that were wore once and didn't fit etc, as long as they aren't trashed.
> 
> I'll obviously pay more than what they sold for.


did you check eBay?


----------



## backstraps01

CarpCommander said:


> If anyone has a pair (or a few pairs) of the 400gram Cabelas boots in size 9 they care to part with shoot me a PM.
> 
> I bought 2 pairs, which should last me quite awhile, but I'd like to have another pair or two. Prefer new obviously, but might consider a pair that were wore once and didn't fit etc, as long as they aren't trashed.
> 
> I'll obviously pay more than what they sold for.



Check Cabelas again
They were listing again today 49.95


----------



## optimal_max

Guardian818 said:


> I am looking for some good deals on 2 man ladder stands. Has anyone seen anything??





sirrobinhood said:


> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/alpha-tech-two-man-ldr/prod21251329.ip?searchTerm=lone wolf


Best 2-man deal you will find


----------



## CarpCommander

backstraps01 said:


> Check Cabelas again
> They were listing again today 49.95


They had the uninsulated version. I did buy a pair of those, but it appears I got the last ones. So I'm doubtful I'll get em.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

What boots are these 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> What boots are these
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


They are sold out.


----------



## ParkerBow

Still looking for bushnell or Browning cameras


----------



## Prazdude

I picked up a dozen myself. They are shooting straight out of my Hoyt PowerMax. However, when I get closer to the fall, I will be grabbing up some Easton FMJ's. I want to see how the micro diameters shoot.


----------



## bow up

Midway is closing out on some of the Rage Broadheads. The 100 gr is 31.87 and 125 gr is 29.00. They also have the X-treme 2 blade for 15.99.


----------



## PSR II

2Rsquared said:


> Menards has a couple different LifeLines on sale for $16 each (regular price $30).
> 
> 1. Single Prusik knot w/ carabiner [ https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...30-safe-climb-rope-system/p-1444447722746.htm ]
> 
> 2. Double Prusik knot - no carabiner [ https://www.menards.com/main/p-1444425406691.htm ]
> 
> Be Safe...Come Home.
> 
> View attachment 6381091



Shipping kills the deal


----------



## tyepsu

I apologize if this deal has already been shared. Amazon has the Millennium Monster 150 for $170 with free shipping. I just ordered one.


----------



## CBB

tyepsu said:


> I apologize if this deal has already been shared. Amazon has the Millennium Monster 150 for $170 with free shipping. I just ordered one.


Midwayusa has them for 150. Not sure about shipping


----------



## Fezzik

CBB said:


> Midwayusa has them for 150. Not sure about shipping


midway is down to $143 with $27 shipping so it comes out to be $170.

But Amazon collects tax and depending on your location, Midway does not


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Local academy has the browning command ops camera for 79. Not sure how good they are but they’re marked down from 119 if my memory serves me correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Rage Extreme 2-Blade Broadhead.....http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-extreme-2-blade-broadhead-100gr-2-3in-cut-3-pack-5100/


----------



## BigBrian

PSR II said:


> Shipping kills the deal


It was a $1.25 per rope for me.


----------



## BigBrian

Sears has the Millennium m50 for $131 shipped. Great stand if you have multiple stand sites. We put up 10 last year and its much easier putting up the receiver and then putting the stand in. Plus, you can pull them out if your worried about theft or squirrels.


----------



## SoBlsd

Academy has Millennium m50 for $112.00 plus $9 shipping
cannot post link


----------



## gridman

CBB said:


> Midwayusa has them for 150. Not sure about shipping


midway occasionally has great deal, but man, the shipping costs usually make it not worth it


----------



## Fezzik

BigBrian said:


> Sears has the Millennium m50 for $131 shipped. Great stand if you have multiple stand sites. We put up 10 last year and its much easier putting up the receiver and then putting the stand in. Plus, you can pull them out if your worried about theft or squirrels.


same price as amazon............

keep in mind that last year this thread produced the M50 for $75 shipped, I will be restocking again if that deal pops back up


----------



## Fezzik

replacement summit seats on sale at amazon for 25...... cheaper than youll find used in our classifieds

https://smile.amazon.com/Summit-Tre...F8&qid=1517268630&sr=8-3&keywords=summit+seat


----------



## meatman

How often do you guys replace your seats on the summit viper sd?


----------



## Fezzik

meatman said:


> How often do you guys replace your seats on the summit viper sd?


Only when a squirrel has eaten a hole through it.

Otherwise, I wanted one to try on my lone wolf sit and climb


----------



## John Doe

Anybody have experience with Tec.Bean trail cameras?
1Sale has a cheap one ($36.99) on their site today:

http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


----------



## optimal_max

John Doe said:


> Anybody have experience with Tec.Bean trail cameras?
> 1Sale has a cheap one ($36.99) on their site today:
> 
> http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


Has good reviews on Amazon. Looks like a nice find. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rhs341

https://www.ruralking.com/spypont-12mp-invis-ultra-compct.html


----------



## Broadside Only

John Doe said:


> Anybody have experience with Tec.Bean trail cameras?
> 1Sale has a cheap one ($36.99) on their site today:
> 
> http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


I have no idea how good they are, the specs look good, and I bought one! thanks for the link!


----------



## ParkerBow

Just purchased 1 too.


----------



## Jackle1886

Broadside Only said:


> I have no idea how good they are, the specs look good, and I bought one! thanks for the link!


The link took me to the page. But I clicked to buy one and it takes me to Amazon and they're $75 there. How did you guys get it to work? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1

I bought one too


----------



## Newhunter1

Jackle1886 said:


> The link took me to the page. But I clicked to buy one and it takes me to Amazon and they're $75 there. How did you guys get it to work?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Look on the link...it gives you a code that takes it down to the advertised price.


----------



## John Doe

Jackle1886 said:


> The link took me to the page. But I clicked to buy one and it takes me to Amazon and they're $75 there. How did you guys get it to work?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Make sure you use code: 9UDBU5NS


----------



## Jackle1886

Guess I'm not supposed to get one. Mobile and desktop says that code cannot be applied to my purchase. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Did Bass Pro kill Cabelas coupons???????????? I havent seen once in weeks!?


----------



## 2backstraps

meatman said:


> Did Bass Pro kill Cabelas coupons???????????? I havent seen once in weeks!?


I haven't either. Kind of sucks if they stopped doing that altogether.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

not sure how it's possible to buy that cam on 1sale...just reroute''s to amazon for$75


----------



## ParkerBow

Yes the click bring you to amazon, but if you put in the code it changes the price to 36.00. I was able to get one, when back on another computer and the discount code didn't work


----------



## optimal_max

With the camera in your cart, click "proceed to checkout" and enter 9UDBU5NS in the "enter code" box. 

edit: I just tried it again, and either the promo is over or you can only use it once.


----------



## 48down

The camera code just worked for me on Amazon.


----------



## Krazo

Sorry if repost but GREAT DEAL on summit viper on Amazon. $172.xx

Summit Treestands 81120 Viper SD Climbing Treestand, Mossy Oak https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JDUZJOA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NQlCAbCR3QP8B


----------



## meatman

John Doe said:


> Anybody have experience with Tec.Bean trail cameras?
> 1Sale has a cheap one ($36.99) on their site today:
> 
> http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


Isnt this 1sale website a scam? How would you ever return it if it arrives broken?


----------



## John Doe

meatman said:


> Isnt this 1sale website a scam? How would you ever return it if it arrives broken?


I've purchased through them several times with no issues. Usually they just link to another site that has the deal. 
In this case, you are actually purchasing through Amazon, so any returns would be through Amazon. 
It does stink that the code doesn't seem to be working for everyone, however!

John


----------



## meatman

John Doe said:


> I've purchased through them several times with no issues. Usually they just link to another site that has the deal.
> In this case, you are actually purchasing through Amazon, so any returns would be through Amazon.
> It does stink that the code doesn't seem to be working for everyone, however!
> 
> John


How does it compare to this camera? This one is also $35:

https://www.amazon.com/Crenova-Dete...tion+Distance+Waterproof+IP56+1-Year+Warranty


----------



## so.illhunter 88

meatman said:


> Did Bass Pro kill Cabelas coupons???????????? I havent seen once in weeks!?


I just got one in the mail yesterday. $10 off $40 minimum purchase.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Here's another $35 cam, 300+ reviews. All 3 cams cost ~$35-$40. Which one do you guys recommend?

https://www.amazon.com/Crenova-Hunt...n+Scouting+Camera+Digital+Surveillance+Camera


----------



## Bigeclipse

Newhunter1 said:


> Look on the link...it gives you a code that takes it down to the advertised price.


Thanks. I was able to do it. Dropped the price to 36$! Appears to be a nice cam especially for 36$. hope it lasts!


----------



## Broadside Only

meatman said:


> How does it compare to this camera? This one is also $35:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Crenova-Dete...tion+Distance+Waterproof+IP56+1-Year+Warranty


Looks like the exact same camera. I bought one of these too, thanks! Its worth noting that all these cameras take micro SD cards ( a class 10 is recommended). Micro SD cards are a bit more expensive than standard SD.


----------



## meatman

I think it comes down to these two cameras:

*1) Tec Bean for $37*
https://www.amazon.com/TEC-BEAN-Hun...+Vision+Up+To+65+Feet+for+Wildlife+Monitoring

Features:
Low-power Operation: The energy-efficient system greatly prolongs battery life (in standby mode) up to 12 months with 8*AA 1.5V batteries (not included in package),
guaranteeing you a joyful hunting with less battery change interruptions. When the camera power is low, there will be an alarm of indicator light.
Specifications:
Infrared LEDs:34PCS 850nm No-Glow Black Infrared LEDs(Higher Efficiency)
Standby time:12 Mouths
File Format: JPG/AVI
PIR Sensitivity: High/Normal/Low
Burst Mode: 1--3 photos per trigger
Connection: Micro USB2.0 and TV out
Operating Temperature :-20℃ to +60℃
Image Sensor: 5.0 Mega Pixels COMS Sensor
Lens: f=3.62mm; F/NO=2.2; FOV=70°; Auto IR filter
Image Resolution: 12M 4032x3024; 8M 3264x2448; 5M 2592x1944
Video Resolution: 1920x1080/25fps; 1280x720/30fps; 720x480/30fps; 640x480/30fps;320x240/30fps
Detection angle of sensors: Main PIR 60° plus Dual Side PIR, Total 120°
SD card and batteries are not included in the package.
Please remove the protective film from the camera lens before using.



*2) Crenova for $44*
https://www.amazon.com/Crenova-Hunt...D+Screen+Scouting+Camera+Digital+Surveillance


----------



## meatman

Ok run for the hills and avoid the Tec Bean. What a scam.


----------



## Broadside Only

meatman said:


> Ok run for the hills and avoid the Tec Bean. What a scam.
> 
> View attachment 6383961


Interesting, not sure why you say its a scam though. It may be the best camera ever. This is just indicating that the company probably employs social media tactics to influence the number of "stars" on amazon. This should be of no surprise to anybody who has dealt with Amazon for a length of time. I've left a one star review on some products and literally had people e-mail me saying that their company will fire them and their kids will end up orphans if I don't change my review to at least 4 stars. Of course it's all a lie. I will say that these same companies provide the best service and will do anything to make their customers happy.

FWIW Fakespot gave the Stealth Cam p12 an "A" for both quality of review and company profile. That is the worst camera I've ever owned and the process by which Stealth Cam handled the warranty was about as bad as a punch in the gut.


----------



## optimal_max

The review thing doesn't bother me as much as the Micro SD thing. that's a deal-breaker for me. Those micros are too easy to lose in the woods.


----------



## ParkerBow

I purchased one of each. 3 cameras should be arriving by Thursday and will be in the wood by the weekend. If you are guys are not in a rush you can always wait and I will post a quick review


----------



## Bigeclipse

Broadside Only said:


> Looks like the exact same camera. I bought one of these too, thanks! Its worth noting that all these cameras take micro SD cards ( a class 10 is recommended). Micro SD cards are a bit more expensive than standard SD.


I think you are wrong. The link above which I included below says "connection: micro usb2.0". That is for connecting the camera to your computer! It still uses a regular SD card. It even then says at the bottom "SD card not included"

http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


----------



## Bigeclipse

optimal_max said:


> The review thing doesn't bother me as much as the Micro SD thing. that's a deal-breaker for me. Those micros are too easy to lose in the woods.


read my post above...The one link here http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/

states "connection: micro usb2.0" that indicates connection to your computer using one of those chords. It still uses regular SD cards as far as I can tell!


----------



## optimal_max

Bigeclipse said:


> read my post above...The one link here http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/
> 
> states "connection: micro usb2.0" that indicates connection to your computer using one of those chords. It still uses regular SD cards as far as I can tell!


Right, but if you read through some reviews, they said that was an error and it actually takes a Micro SD. Which also makes me believe at least some of the good reviews are legit. A lot of fake reviews are just fluff and no details.

I hope you are right though, since I ordered one of the Tec.Beans.


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> Right, but if you read through some reviews, they said that was an error and it actually takes a Micro SD. Which also makes me believe at least some of the good reviews are legit. A lot of fake reviews are just fluff and no details.
> 
> I hope you are right though, since I ordered one of the Tec.Beans.


----------



## Bigeclipse

meatman said:


> View attachment 6384033


I stand corrected. Ive used micro SD cards in the past no big deal. definitely kind of a bummer but oh well.


----------



## Broadside Only

Bigeclipse said:


> I think you are wrong. The link above which I included below says "connection: micro usb2.0". That is for connecting the camera to your computer! It still uses a regular SD card. It even then says at the bottom "SD card not included"
> 
> http://www.1sale.com/products/tec-b...vision-up-to-65-feet-for-wildlife-monitoring/


I really think it does use a micro sd. I believe that if you look at the external memory specification it will show "TF" card. That is the same thing a mico Sd. However, it has a built in viewing screen, so you don't have to even remove the card to see the pictures, pretty sweet if you ask me!


----------



## Broadside Only

I think it also said 16g of internal memory, so if your going to use the built in screen to view pictures you won't need a memory card at all.


----------



## 2Rsquared

optimal_max said:


> With the camera in your cart, click "proceed to checkout" and enter 9UDBU5NS in the "enter code" box.
> 
> edit: I just tried it again, and either the promo is over or you can only use it once.


Seems like there is a solution to the promo code not working. 

See pic of the reviews below. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

I have a cabelas code $10 off $40 or more purchase. PM me if you want it.


----------



## ktquinn44

I will take it please!


----------



## meatman

If anyone has a spare Cabelas code, *please PM me too*. Still buying lots of pieces of camo haha. Thanks guys.


----------



## optimal_max

Muzzy Phantom pack for 3 for $20 (They have 100 and 125 gr)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/product/index/341nx/?colorFamily=99&itemCode=341NX-99


Gotta spend over $50 for free ship though...


----------



## BigBrian

Broadside Only said:


> I think it also said 16g of internal memory, so if your going to use the built in screen to view pictures you won't need a memory card at all.


Not a big fan of the screens. When I check my cameras, I want to be in and out in seconds. Sitting there checking next to the camera will leave a lot of unwanted scent which mature bucks will pick up on quick. Was going to get a couple but don't like the MicroSD. They do look like good cameras for those in the market for a few inexpensive units.


----------



## Derwoody542

Cabelas has the Leupold RX-1200i TBR/W on sale. $249.88. Guess they are making room for the new model... Link below

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...0/leupold-rx-i-tbr-w-dna/2288391.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Bulian82

Cabela's has select Sitka on sale for anyone that's looking for some. 

http://www.cabelas.com/category/Save-On-Sitka-Hunting-Gear/594570780.uts?WT.tsrc=SMS&WT.mc_id

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Well, did some stand research. Picked up 2 of the M150s on Amazon. Not buying anything else unless some sweet camera deals come through


----------



## 48down

I received the tec.bean camera today. I've only messed with it around the house a little but it is definitely NOT No glow. It glows red when taking IR pics. Also its relatively loud when taking pics.

For $37 it seems fine though.


----------



## Red Eye 81

48down said:


> I received the tec.bean camera today. I've only messed with it around the house a little but it is definitely NOT No glow. It glows red when taking IR pics. Also its relatively loud when taking pics.
> 
> For $37 it seems fine though.


Loud?? That sux. I ordered one couple days ago. Red glow is no biggie, but loud is bad. I had a primos years ago that would click....deer turn and run


----------



## tam9492

Looking for a Bass Pro code or coupon for purchases over $50 or $75. PM if you have one you're not using. Thanks!


----------



## Tiggie_00

I was at Walmart 2 days ago and they had a $400 crossbow for $50


----------



## hookedonbow

Tiggie_00 said:


> I was at Walmart 2 days ago and they had a $400 crossbow for $50


You didnt buy them to sell it off here?


----------



## paulbradley1984

Careful on the Cabela’s Leupold rx1200i. I purchased it on Saturday and recieved a confirmation. Monday they emailed me saying my order was cancled, I called to find out why and they said they were no longer in stock and no longer being sold by the manufacturer, they had also taken down the Leupold 1200i from there website. Then tried to replace it with a Nikon pro staff, I wasn’t happy with the prostaff and ended up getting them to price match the vortex 1000 at $279. A couple days later the Leupold was back up on sale at $249, I called as my order hadn’t shipped yet, but they said it had processed so I would have to wait until I recieved it send it back wait for the refund then try and purchase the Leupold. I called them and verified the Leupold is in stock and being sold and was informed that they have had them in stock and the guy on the phone said they were never out of stock. Very frustrating expierence just be wary in case the same thing happens to you, maybe it was just a glitch for me or maybe it is a larger bait and switch scheme to off load prostaffs.


----------



## Red Eye 81

*Cabelas Coupon*

Anyone need this?


----------



## optimal_max

That Bushnell Bandit keeps slowly dropping. Now it $58.85

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XNLC5P7/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## 2backstraps

Red Eye 81 said:


> Anyone need this?
> View attachment 6387167


Thank you Red Eye 81!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Are those cams any good. The bushnells I tend to not read many amazon reviews. Half the time those people don't have a clue what they r talking about


----------



## Jackle1886

Jerred44 said:


> Are those cams any good. The bushnells I tend to not read many amazon reviews. Half the time those people don't have a clue what they r talking about


I have two of them, might be the next model up. Honestly the $30 primos ones I prefer. There's nothing wrong with the Bushnell ones. The primos shows battery life as a % vs a 4 bar graph. The Bushnell one takes a couple seconds to turn on the screen to set up. Battery life and pictures are comparable. I can't tell a difference. At $58 that's a good price for a camera. I wouldn't shy away from it, just prefer my primos one. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Which primos? I run Browning. But need a couple cheap ones to put in spots that they might get stolen


----------



## Jackle1886

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...jugnkEJbEZgZhPiSvqeT4F06WOjHx8qRoC4OEQAvD_BwE

These are the ones that had a $30 rebate making them $39.99 per camera. However, I only got one of two rebates I sent in. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwoody542

Thanks for the heads up! That's an awful experience. Maybe I'll just wait for the price to drop on Amazon.


----------



## Jackle1886

pbuck said:


> I received a couple emails and I think you can check your rebate status here...
> https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com/


I am still waiting on my second rebate on the primos cams. It's been 3 full months. Decided to check one last time and it went out on the 20th of Jan. I had given up hope of getting it! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

OK guys my order for the 3 cameras from Amazon arrived. They all have a different front face and the controls are a little different but if I had to bet they are all made by the same company. Bodies are the same, and the inside of the box are also the same. 

Battery compartment is a little junky as the springs are cheap so take your time installing the battery. 

I had a little bit of a hard time installing and uninstalling the Micro SD card and I have small hands 

I had 2 camera set up on the fire place and one on a small table near the fireplace. All in all they took great photos. Granted the photos were within 5-10yards but the quality surprised me. I shut the lights and the night time photos were also very good. Now the test will come this weekend when I put them outside in the woods.


----------



## Red Eye 81

ParkerBow said:


> OK guys my order for the 3 cameras from Amazon arrived. They all have a different front face and the controls are a little different but if I had to bet they are all made by the same company. Bodies are the same, and the inside of the box are also the same.
> 
> Battery compartment is a little junky as the springs are cheap so take your time installing the battery.
> 
> I had a little bit of a hard time installing and uninstalling the Micro SD card and I have small hands
> 
> I had 2 camera set up on the fire place and one on a small table near the fireplace. All in all they took great photos. Granted the photos were within 5-10yards but the quality surprised me. I shut the lights and the night time photos were also very good. Now the test will come this weekend when I put them outside in the woods.


Did you hear any noise when it took a picture?


----------



## meatman

ParkerBow said:


> OK guys my order for the 3 cameras from Amazon arrived. They all have a different front face and the controls are a little different but if I had to bet they are all made by the same company. Bodies are the same, and the inside of the box are also the same.
> 
> Battery compartment is a little junky as the springs are cheap so take your time installing the battery.
> 
> I had a little bit of a hard time installing and uninstalling the Micro SD card and I have small hands
> 
> I had 2 camera set up on the fire place and one on a small table near the fireplace. All in all they took great photos. Granted the photos were within 5-10yards but the quality surprised me. I shut the lights and the night time photos were also very good. Now the test will come this weekend when I put them outside in the woods.


Hey this is great intel, thanks. Can you list the cameras you bought and post some sample pics? Im on the fence with these el-cheapo cams as I dont want to just burn $ if they are going to fail in a week  Any intel would be much appreciated. Which cam is your #1 pick?


----------



## ParkerBow

believe it or not all the cameras where dead silent. I also had to purchase micro cards that I also found on amazon for $9.99 each. With 3 Mirco Cards and cameras my total was $148.36 not bad if they told up to the elements. I will put them out this weekend and check them again next weekend. If they don't hold up I will return them


----------



## MissouriBowtech

optimal_max said:


> That Bushnell Bandit keeps slowly dropping. Now it $58.85
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XNLC5P7/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Never heard of this one, what is it?


----------



## meatman

MissouriBowtech said:


> Never heard of this one, what is it?


I saw this but bad reviews.


----------



## dhayse32

Never heard of the Bandit either but I did try some of those Primos cams. They seem to work great. I have two other Primos cams from a few years back that were their top of the line cams, both of them I had to rewire from the board to the battery because they shorted out. Wouldn't have tried the new ones had they not been $25/each (after rebate).


----------



## ParkerBow

Sorry I got rid of all the photos. I left the cameras running for about 30mins. I checked the time and all that good stuff along with photo quality and then I reformatted the cards. I will report back next week with how they did in the woods. It's going to be cold with some nasty weather so I hope they work


----------



## meatman

ParkerBow said:


> Sorry I got rid of all the photos. I left the cameras running for about 30mins. I checked the time and all that good stuff along with photo quality and then I reformatted the cards. I will report back next week with how they did in the woods. It's going to be cold with some nasty weather so I hope they work


Appreciate the effort! Looking forward to some credible feedback. So many of those Amazon reviews are fake.


----------



## Tiggie_00

You couldn't give me a crossbow



hookedonbow said:


> You didnt buy them to sell it off here?


----------



## NYyotekiller

Anybody else get their Vortex DiamondBack binoculars from OpticsPlanet yet? I just got mine today that I ordered on the 24th of November. I was ok with the wait with as good of a deal as it was.


----------



## NH_Hunter 77

My diamond backs are due to arrive tomorrow. Ordered end of November also. Good deal


----------



## Boxerboxer

NYyotekiller said:


> Anybody else get their Vortex DiamondBack binoculars from OpticsPlanet yet? I just got mine today that I ordered on the 24th of November. I was ok with the wait with as good of a deal as it was.


Mine came almost a month ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Summit viper Sd stand free shipping @175$

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...t+viper+sd&dpPl=1&dpID=513fWdbpEqL&ref=plSrch


----------



## meatman

olemossyhorns said:


> Summit viper Sd stand free shipping @175$
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00J...t+viper+sd&dpPl=1&dpID=513fWdbpEqL&ref=plSrch


Goliath was $190 today. Deals!!


----------



## tyepsu

CBB said:


> Well, did some stand research. Picked up 2 of the M150s on Amazon. Not buying anything else unless some sweet camera deals come through


I always had good experience with Amazon until now. I ordered my m150 on Monday and it still has not shipped out. I've called a few times and they keep saying it should ship anytime now. I'm glad I'm not in a time crunch. Kind if wishing I had ordered it from Midway USA now. Their pricing with shipping is similar and a scope I ordered from them on Wednesday is scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## Jackle1886

tyepsu said:


> I always had good experience with Amazon until now. I ordered my m150 on Monday and it still has not shipped out. I've called a few times and they keep saying it should ship anytime now. I'm glad I'm not in a time crunch. Kind if wishing I had ordered it from Midway USA now. Their pricing with shipping is similar and a scope I ordered from them on Wednesday is scheduled to be delivered today.


Was it prime? Or a guaranteed delivery date? Email and complain, they will comp you part of it, offer a few months of prime, or give you a gift card. Every single time I've had an issue it worked out better for me. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman1016

Jackle1886 said:


> Was it prime? Or a guaranteed delivery date? Email and complain, they will comp you part of it, offer a few months of prime, or give you a gift card. Every single time I've had an issue it worked out better for me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Same here. I've never had a problem with Amazon that they did not make right. Even if you don't feel like emailing or calling them, use the live chat option. That's what I've used any time I had a problem and they always took care of me 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitch

LaCrosse Aerohead boots for $59.99

https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html?cgid=activities


----------



## thelefty41

NH_Hunter 77 said:


> My diamond backs are due to arrive tomorrow. Ordered end of November also. Good deal


what was the price that they ran the sale for last fall?


----------



## NYyotekiller

thelefty41 said:


> what was the price that they ran the sale for last fall?


Optics Planet had them on sale for $119.99 from the regular price of $229.99.

I got a chance to check them out today, and they are definitely a good piece of glass.


----------



## mccoppinb

This is a good deal


----------



## NH_Hunter 77

NYyotekiller said:


> Optics Planet had them on sale for $119.99 from the regular price of $229.99.
> 
> I got a chance to check them out today, and they are definitely a good piece of glass.


Yup they were down to 119.99 in Nov 
Nice binoculars


----------



## Fezzik

Several types of lowa boots on clearance at MidwayUSA


----------



## Bigeclipse

ParkerBow said:


> believe it or not all the cameras where dead silent. I also had to purchase micro cards that I also found on amazon for $9.99 each. With 3 Mirco Cards and cameras my total was $148.36 not bad if they told up to the elements. I will put them out this weekend and check them again next weekend. If they don't hold up I will return them


Did you get the tec.bean ones? I just got mine in and it 100% makes noise when taking a picture. Like a click noise. I ordered another before I could test this one but now I’m thinking I’m sending them back. They are also NOT no glow cams for those wondering. Pics are good and viewing screen is great but clicking noise is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Bigeclipse

48down said:


> I received the tec.bean camera today. I've only messed with it around the house a little but it is definitely NOT No glow. It glows red when taking IR pics. Also its relatively loud when taking pics.
> 
> For $37 it seems fine though.


Agree. Just got mine in and it makes a noise. Not exactly loud but I think it will scare deer. Mine are going to go back


----------



## KCDomer

Anyone have a cabelas coupon that they aren’t using that I can have? Thanks in advance for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck

Twitch said:


> LaCrosse Aerohead boots for $59.99
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html?cgid=activities


They have a sweet set of vortex for the same price.

https://www.scheels.com/p/vortex-raptor-8.5x32-binocular/87587400186.html?cgid=all#start=4


----------



## arrowchukker

Elite Impulse 31 and Tempo’s on Camorfire today for 700.00.


----------



## tyepsu

Hitman1016 said:


> Same here. I've never had a problem with Amazon that they did not make right. Even if you don't feel like emailing or calling them, use the live chat option. That's what I've used any time I had a problem and they always took care of me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ok I think I'll give that a try. I'd just cancel my order, however both Amazon and Midway USA have since raised the price of the stand.


----------



## tyepsu

I don't have prime, so I just opted for the free shipping option. Never had issues before now.


----------



## Bulian82

KCDomer said:


> Anyone have a cabelas coupon that they aren’t using that I can have? Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## tam9492

Still looking for a bass pro coupon.


----------



## Barlow96

tyepsu said:


> I don't have prime, so I just opted for the free shipping option. Never had issues before now.


I think amazon plays the game for non prime members, and by game I mean hold your order for a couple days before shipping. I am non prime member and I have just gotten used to your problem.


----------



## CBB

Any cabelas code floating around that someone could share?


----------



## mikear

CBB said:


> Any cabelas code floating around that someone could share?


Pm sent


----------



## mikear

“Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him how to fish and you feed him for a lifetime”

For those of you that want to get Cabela’s coupons in the mail/email, sign up at the below link. It is totally FREE! This is not a credit card (although if you have the credit card you get coupons, too).

 https://www.cabelas.com/custserv/rewards_app.jsp


----------



## hank lee

mikear said:


> “Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach him how to fish and you feed him for a lifetime”
> 
> For those of you that want to get Cabela’s coupons in the mail/email, sign up at the below link. It is totally FREE! This is not a credit card (although if you have the credit card you get coupons, too).
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/custserv/rewards_app.jsp


the issue is a lot of us have signed up for that but they stop sending you stuff unless you are buying stuff from them all the time. I used to get the catalogs and it stopped and i asked why and was told pretty much i wasn't buying anything on the regular so they quit sending them. I got coupon codes like once a month for about a year and then no more cause i quit paying the ridiculous prices at the store or driving there when online said they had it but they really didn't and just order from other vendors for cheaper. Since then i haven't got a coupon in maybe 9 months.


----------



## mikear

hank lee said:


> the issue is a lot of us have signed up for that but they stop sending you stuff unless you are buying stuff from them all the time. I used to get the catalogs and it stopped and i asked why and was told pretty much i wasn't buying anything on the regular so they quit sending them. I got coupon codes like once a month for about a year and then no more cause i quit paying the ridiculous prices at the store or driving there when online said they had it but they really didn't and just order from other vendors for cheaper. Since then i haven't got a coupon in maybe 9 months.


I never purchase online but probably 2-3 times a year in small amounts in-store. Usually oil and filter for the boat and a few things from the bargain cave or fishing section. Apparently that’s enough to keep the coupons coming.


----------



## Widgeon84

If anyone has another Cabela’s bucks code they aren’t going to use, I would appreciate it if someone could share. Thanks.


----------



## jager4006

tam9492 said:


> Still looking for a bass pro coupon.


PM sent


----------



## Tiggie_00

Great boots exact pair I wear early or mid season



Twitch said:


> LaCrosse Aerohead boots for $59.99
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html?cgid=activities


----------



## Jackle1886

Tiggie_00 said:


> Great boots exact pair I wear early or mid season


Wish they had bigger sizes! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Jackle1886 said:


> Wish they had bigger sizes!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Just FYI, I ordered a full size down in these boots from what I normally wear


----------



## Tiggie_00

I wear a 1/2 size up to have2-3 pairs of socks..



Fezzik said:


> Just FYI, I ordered a full size down in these boots from what I normally wear


----------



## tam9492

Sitka Downpour Jacket. 1 in size small at Midway. $189 and ships free!

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...ket-polyester-gore-optifade-elevated-ii-small


----------



## C Svach

On the look out for some good rain gear if anyone comes across a good deal&#55358;&#56593;


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> Just FYI, I ordered a full size down in these boots from what I normally wear


How do they fit? Lacrosse normally runs half a size small.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter991

C Svach said:


> On the look out for some good rain gear if anyone comes across a good deal��


Seirra trading post just had a sale on Marmot rain gear.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Wal-Mart has muzzy broadheads for $9.00 pack of 3


----------



## chaded

Any hang on deals? Not cheapies though.


----------



## Fezzik

Fulldraw_76 said:


> How do they fit? Lacrosse normally runs half a size small.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Funny, I ordered my normal size and it felt a half size too big. My main concern was how much my heel moved. Since they don’t come in half sizes, I ordered a full size down. They fit perfectly as far am I’m concerned, but I don’t intend to wear 3 pairs of socks as mentioned above; I have another pair of boots with 1600 grams of insulation that I’ll wear for really cold days.


----------



## kspseshooter

chaded said:


> Any hang on deals? Not cheapies though.


The best deal was a few weeks ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Roger’s Sporting Goods is running the same sale they did last year. Primos Double Bull Blind $174.99 after rebate. 
 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...il&utm_term=0_0f5c048c4d-4580c50eb8-188043889


----------



## moparsnhuntn

I bought one last year, may have to buy another. This thread sure does get expensive!! HaHa


----------



## Jackle1886

moparsnhuntn said:


> I bought one last year, may have to buy another. This thread sure does get expensive!! HaHa


What are your thoughts on the blind? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

mikear said:


> Roger’s Sporting Goods is running the same sale they did last year. Primos Double Bull Blind $174.99 after rebate.
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...il&utm_term=0_0f5c048c4d-4580c50eb8-188043889


It was actually $20 cheaper last year, I paid 229 shipped and got a $75 rebate. Mines still sitting in the garage unopened- deals are a sickness


----------



## CRE10

Jackle1886 said:


> What are your thoughts on the blind?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


well, it's a Double Bull.


----------



## simshunter

I absolutely love mine. Bought it last year as well. It's heavy, but it's by far my favorite blind. The adjustable front window is my favorite feature. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

simshunter said:


> I absolutely love mine. Bought it last year as well. It's heavy, but it's by far my favorite blind. The adjustable front window is my favorite feature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. Best pop up I’ve been in.


----------



## kfilament

I got it last year as well on the Rogers deal. Blind is great, BUT!, if you are planning on carrying it any distance make sure you invest in a better carrying solution than the bag provided. It's fine for short walks or if you are leaving it out all year. I got the Blind Hog or whatever its called. It's nice and allows you to put your chairs in there as well as a few pouches on the side for stuff I would normally put in a backpack. So I can put everything in there and have both hands free to carry bow/gun.


----------



## meatman

Dicks has a cam sale today but I dont see any screaming deals. $80 for the 16MP Bushnell.


----------



## gjs4

Jackle1886 said:


> What are your thoughts on the blind?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I have 5- no major complaints. My biggest beef if the door has a window in it and that makes it harder to use than it should be. 

They do not have brush loops and the roof comes inward with heavy snow. 

They are a double bull, find the quality to be far better than most blinds, technology and ergonomics are good...they’re a bargain in my book. Have even hunted 2 adults and kid out of one though cramped. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

Fezzik said:


> It was actually $20 cheaper last year, I paid 229 shipped and got a $75 rebate. Mines still sitting in the garage unopened- deals are a sickness


Mine also bad thing is 2 months before I bought a dark horse blem for 100 bucks and haven't used it either.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Raingear on hunt of the day


----------



## dmason3

Jackle1886 said:


> What are your thoughts on the blind?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Best blind I’ve ever sat in. Great all around concealment and well worth the money. Make sure you figure out how to pop it up in the dark. It’s a bit tricky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb

Ttt


----------



## MountieHunter

Not archery related but anybody see good deals on wading boots. Size 12 specifically? All ive seen is like 8 and 9 deals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olegrad

MountieHunter said:


> Not archery related but anybody see good deals on wading boots. Size 12 specifically? All ive seen is like 8 and 9 deals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care sharing those small size waders? I'm in need of an insulated pair. Thanks!


----------



## optimal_max

MidwayUSA has some good deals on Harnesses-

Muddy Magnum Pro $16.50 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...gnum-pro-treestand-safety-harness-nylon-black

HSS Ultra-lite Flex $21.50 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl

Also if you search "Summit harness" they have a few good deals on small/ladies size harnesses.


----------



## optimal_max

MidwayUSA also has almost all PLYTHAL gear 54% off 

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetL...=&userItemsPerPage=48&persistedItemsPerPage=0


----------



## Refund

optimal_max said:


> MidwayUSA has some good deals on Harnesses-
> 
> Muddy Magnum Pro $16.50 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...gnum-pro-treestand-safety-harness-nylon-black
> 
> HSS Ultra-lite Flex $21.50 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl
> 
> Also if you search "Summit harness" they have a few good deals on small/ladies size harnesses.


The last two harnesses I've bought on sale (both from Cabela's) were only 12-18 months from their "date of expiration" It seems like most people don't replace them afterward but if that's important to you, keep that in mind.

Not archery related but scopelist was having a sale 13% off on some Vortex and Zeiss optics including binos, nice chunk of change if you like expensive glass.. (coupon codes VORTEX13/ZEISS13)


----------



## meatman

ParkerBow said:


> I purchased one of each. 3 cameras should be arriving by Thursday and will be in the wood by the weekend. If you are guys are not in a rush you can always wait and I will post a quick review


Parker! Any updates on the $45 Crenova? Im thinking about getting this one. Thanks.


----------



## optimal_max

Rinehart Rhinoblock Blem $95 after shipping

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/934065/rinehart-factory-second-rhinoblock-archery-target


----------



## Fezzik

For those that bought the cameras requiring the micro sd, these are 32gb and come with an adapter for $7.50

http://shop.sandisk.com/store/sdiskus/en_US/pd/productID.5136404800/CategoryID.4853723400


----------



## optimal_max

Fezzik said:


> For those that bought the cameras requiring the micro sd, these are 32gb and come with an adapter for $7.50
> 
> http://shop.sandisk.com/store/sdiskus/en_US/pd/productID.5136404800/CategoryID.4853723400


 + $6 shipping = $13


----------



## optimal_max

Moultrie A-20i 20MP $52 https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Moultr...368095&hash=item2f0ced5efe:g:HkwAAOSwJthZ4Kke

Moultrie M999i mini $91 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-M...260862&hash=item465ef00c5a:g:x~oAAOSwgu9ZX6G0

Browning Range Ops $50 each https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Browning...516386&hash=item5d71ad1520:g:V0EAAOSw5cRZMFoB


----------



## PArcher

Cabelas's Standhunter base layer tops 50% off. Regular and Tall sizes

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1396346&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1396346

http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-STAND-HUNTER-ZIP-TOP-TALL/1900665.uts?slotId=3


----------



## meatman

PArcher said:


> Cabelas's Standhunter base layer tops 50% off. Regular and Tall sizes
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1396346&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1396346
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-STAND-HUNTER-ZIP-TOP-TALL/1900665.uts?slotId=3


I bought this thanks. Any idea how low these have gone when on sale in the past? 50% of Cabelas MSRP isnt really a deal at all. Probably fair market price. Something like 75% off MSRP (or half the discounted 50%) would be a more of a real deal. Have these every gone 75% off?


----------



## PA_ENGR

PArcher said:


> Cabelas's Standhunter base layer tops 50% off. Regular and Tall sizes
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1396346&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1396346
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-STAND-HUNTER-ZIP-TOP-TALL/1900665.uts?slotId=3


This stinks. Every size but 2XL


----------



## Red Eye 81

meatman said:


> I bought this thanks. Any idea how low these have gone when on sale in the past? 50% of Cabelas MSRP isnt really a deal at all. Probably fair market price. Something like 75% off MSRP (or half the discounted 50%) would be a more of a real deal. Have these every gone 75% off?


I don't think I ever seen them any lower than this at 60.00 free shipping. Its well worth that price.


----------



## Bulian82

Red Eye 81 said:


> I don't think I ever seen them any lower than this at 60.00 free shipping. Its well worth that price.


Agree they are the warmest base layers I've used and I've tried a lot. I have 3 pairs of them that I use for hunting and work. Excellent product and worth every penny. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.J.

PArcher said:


> Cabelas's Standhunter base layer tops 50% off. Regular and Tall sizes
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1396346&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1396346
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-STAND-HUNTER-ZIP-TOP-TALL/1900665.uts?slotId=3


Thanks! As usual, clicking on this thread always costs me money.. Haha. Always wanted a good layer for the cold. Cotton long sleeve t's and sweatshirts under hunting coat just doesn't cut it in the 30's and colder.


----------



## meatman

Bulian82 said:


> Agree they are the warmest base layers I've used and I've tried a lot. I have 3 pairs of them that I use for hunting and work. Excellent product and worth every penny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Are they hot to walk in with or do they breathe nicely? I’m thinking 100% merino layer, stand hunter base layer, Microtex top/bottoms, and pack in my bib & parka. Would the 3 layers for waking be ok sweat wise?


----------



## itr2000

Bulian82 said:


> Agree they are the warmest base layers I've used and I've tried a lot. I have 3 pairs of them that I use for hunting and work. Excellent product and worth every penny.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Whats the difference between the 2? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

itr2000 said:


> Whats the difference between the 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 link is for "regular" and one is for "tall".


----------



## Disco14

itr2000 said:


> Whats the difference between the 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One is regular size and the other is tall. 

Love these baselayers- they are hot to walk in if your going far and it's not too cold. I run a merino wool base layer then the cabelas stand hunter and then an outer layer like a vest or jacket to handle most weather in MD.

One thing to keep in mind is this top is NOT windproof but super light & warm.


----------



## crawdad

How are those Cabelas baselayers on sizing? I am 6'2 and ~190 lbs, usually wear an XL T-shirt and definitely want the Tall, but large or XL? Anyone know?


----------



## JIM.B

I'm looking for some snow camo deals if anyone knows of any, please post them. Thanks.


----------



## Boxerboxer

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



JIM.B said:


> I'm looking for some snow camo deals if anyone knows of any, please post them. Thanks.


I’ve been seeing King’s camo on camofire in snow patterns every few days. You can call and find out what they have in stock even if it’s not up on the website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Posted earlier, but dropped $6 more. Now $15.38 + ship cost for HSS Ultra-lite flex harness

Warranty good through 2020

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl


----------



## MountieHunter

crawdad said:


> How are those Cabelas baselayers on sizing? I am 6'2 and ~190 lbs, usually wear an XL T-shirt and definitely want the Tall, but large or XL? Anyone know?


Im 6' 190 and i felt like my larges were small. The torso, arms, legs, all were kinda short for being a large. Still fits, just smaller than a normal large


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Refund

huntoftheday has 5 pin hogg its for $165.. I had a custom one made and love mine.

camofire has more sitka on sale than I usually see.


----------



## itr2000

Disco14 said:


> One is regular size and the other is tall.
> 
> Love these baselayers- they are hot to walk in if your going far and it's not too cold. I run a merino wool base layer then the cabelas stand hunter and then an outer layer like a vest or jacket to handle most weather in MD.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is this top is NOT windproof but super light & warm.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIM.B

Boxerboxer said:


> I’ve been seeing King’s camo on camofire in snow patterns every few days. You can call and find out what they have in stock even if it’s not up on the website.


Thanks. The King snow camo looks good.


----------



## optimal_max

Plythal camo gear now at 67% off 

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?targetL...=&userItemsPerPage=48&persistedItemsPerPage=0


----------



## 100Rollie

Browning Game Camera, use "PRESDAY" during check out for an additional 20%. This made it $51.19 shipped !! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## optimal_max

Don't know anything about this camera, but it has good reviews on Game Camera World, and comes with a 12 Month warranty, but for $20 ya can't go wrong. I wouldn't expect high quality for that price.

This is a PRIME early access deal, so if you don't have Amazon Prime, you may not get the deal. Check the "clip coupon" box for the extra $20 off. Also FYI, it uses Micro SD cards.

https://www.amazon.com/Distianert-I...&pf_rd_r=8F3R861B57PKAGWRB3SC#customerReviews


----------



## Tbass3574

I ordered one, 20 bucks worth a shot thanks for posting


----------



## optimal_max

Tbass3574 said:


> I ordered one, 20 bucks worth a shot thanks for posting


No problem. 100% claimed at the $20 price. I think they can still be had @ $36 after the $20 off coupon but not as good of a deal.


----------



## Rakkasan133

optimal_max said:


> Don't know anything about this camera, but it has good reviews on Game Camera World, and comes with a 12 Month warranty, but for $20 ya can't go wrong. I wouldn't expect high quality for that price.
> 
> This is a PRIME early access deal, so if you don't have Amazon Prime, you may not get the deal. Check the "clip coupon" box for the extra $20 off. Also FYI, it uses Micro SD cards.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Distianert-I...&pf_rd_r=8F3R861B57PKAGWRB3SC#customerReviews


Ordered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Tbass3574 said:


> I ordered one, 20 bucks worth a shot thanks for posting


Me too! What the heck for 20 for a black flash. Pretty good reviews!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I ordered one of these packs. Seems to have pretty good reviews.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...roduct-shipped-today-product-description-link

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## VF_MIKE

Rev44 said:


> Me too! What the heck for 20 for a black flash. Pretty good reviews!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Bit as well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rcrfc

Any more Cabela’s codes anyone not using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.ebay.com/p/Browning-BTC...89?iid=132495159076&_trkparms=5079:5000006516

Smoking deal on browning cameras. Use the code PRESDAY and it is $51.19 shipped!!


----------



## stillrunnin

tttt


----------



## JordanUnderscor

chuckalope said:


> https://www.ebay.com/p/Browning-BTC...89?iid=132495159076&_trkparms=5079:5000006516
> 
> Smoking deal on browning cameras. Use the code PRESDAY and it is $51.19 shipped!!


Has anybody used these? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Tried to find the $30 ladder stands at Walmart with no avail mentioned in the treestand section - anyone have a link ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue

Regularly $100. Out fo Stock, but mine ships today and I just purchased this morning.


----------



## Charman03

gjs4 said:


> Tried to find the $30 ladder stands at Walmart with no avail mentioned in the treestand section - anyone have a link ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try brickseek. It's how I got mine for 30 the first day they got dropped, were still labeled full price in store


----------



## shootstraight

Finally got my rebate check on my Primos cams.


----------



## Jackle1886

shootstraight said:


> Finally got my rebate check on my Primos cams.


Would love to have mine. It's still in progress..... 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkerBow

Just got my 2 checks the other day and I ordered around Black Friday


----------



## H80Hunter

ParkerBow said:


> Just got my 2 checks the other day and I ordered around Black Friday


Me too, for those will waiting.


----------



## meatman

The MT050 muff was available at Cabelas this morning for $15. OOS now but keep an eye on it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ff-with-Thinsulate-trade/1222313.uts?slotId=5


----------



## Fulldraw_76

meatman said:


> The MT050 muff was available at Cabelas this morning for $15. OOS now but keep an eye on it.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...ff-with-Thinsulate-trade/1222313.uts?slotId=5


Ordered it twice last time it was available and the orders got cancelled. Not messing with Cabela's any more.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Scentlok Nexxus 1/4 zip size Large 70% off regular price - $29.99

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...d=0&itemGUID=c4b684d3ac10a05b11da2c77d4883dfb


----------



## CRE10

Any target deals? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Ordered it twice last time it was available and the orders got cancelled. Not messing with Cabela's any more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Last time I ordered 4 different times to get them. Ordered 7 for he four people I hunt with and to have a couple extra. Finally got an order confirmed and got a total of 3. They cancelled all the rest, even tried to order 2 or 3 at a time. Don’t understand cabelas at all


----------



## optimal_max

UV killer - under $10, but only as an add-on item at Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Atsko-Sno-Se..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=WM6KQ31KJCS41SQ88QYE


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on Micro-SD cards for those who bought the cameras that used micros a few days ago.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WUCNBM0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1BAB71WEAH6D9&psc=1


----------



## gridman

bloodsport hunter arrows .006 .350..................49.99 dz at bowhunters supply store


----------



## optimal_max

link for ^^

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/bloodsport-hunter-350-006-12pk-arrows-29-5-bulk/


----------



## gridman

optimal_max said:


> link for ^^
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/bloodsport-hunter-350-006-12pk-arrows-29-5-bulk/


thanks!


----------



## Otdrsman85

I was in my local walmart and they had Bushnell Trophy Cams for $49 marked down from $98. 

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Otdrsman85 said:


> I was in my local walmart and they had Bushnell Trophy Cams for $49 marked down from $98.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


http://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=55614227

Happy Hunting


----------



## 71212

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...lad-neoprene-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity-camo

Lacrosse Aerohead 3.5mm for 88 bucks and free shipping.


----------



## lakertown24

Are theses areoheads suitable for the early season with warm temps?


----------



## rkillar

Not really IMO but I'm in FL, once it get below 70 degrees no problem, I wear the all season except the early season


----------



## 71212

I think so but I’m in NY. This fall will be season four for mine and still going strong.


----------



## NYyotekiller

MidwayUSA has the Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite harness on clearance for cheap.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl


----------



## blazingnate

NYyotekiller said:


> MidwayUSA has the Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite harness on clearance for cheap.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl


That's an amazing deal! good find


----------



## blazingnate

lakertown24 said:


> Are theses areoheads suitable for the early season with warm temps?


 I've hunted early and late season with them. with light socks they work just fine for early season. A little cold in November sitting in a stand, but with a couple layers of socks, they work alright. To be honest I've been happy with them, they feel like tennis shoes, and not rubber boots. They've held up great for the 2 years I've hunted in them. Mostly walking to and from stand.


----------



## optimal_max

blazingnate said:


> That's an amazing deal! good find


Yep, picked one up last week for $15 + shipping. it is pretty nice too.


----------



## Rev44

NYyotekiller said:


> MidwayUSA has the Hunter Safety System Ultra-Lite harness on clearance for cheap.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...black-ops-treestand-safety-harness-black-l-xl


Link says seasonal run not available.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Rev44 said:


> Link says seasonal run not available.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Must be sold out. This was originally posted a couple of weeks ago, I ordered one and it came last week.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Must be sold out. This was originally posted a couple of weeks ago, I ordered one and it came last week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I ordered one today about 5hrs ago. Must have recently sold out.


----------



## NChunterman

I have one off the HSS listed above (new never opened) I'll sell for $35 + actual shipping if anybody is interested. PM me


----------



## BIGGSCOTT1001

My local Walmart has the Spypoint XCel Action cams down to $25!


----------



## rakbowhunter

PArcher said:


> Cabelas's Standhunter base layer tops 50% off. Regular and Tall sizes
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod....z_btnclk=YMAL-1396346&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1396346
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-STAND-HUNTER-ZIP-TOP-TALL/1900665.uts?slotId=3


I tried this on in Cabelas a few weeks ago. I thought it was great stuff until I looked at the price tag. I definitely wanted to keep it in mind for next fall but at this price I had to grab one! Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## meatman

rakbowhunter said:


> I tried this on in Cabelas a few weeks ago. I thought it was great stuff until I looked at the price tag. I definitely wanted to keep it in mind for next fall but at this price I had to grab one! Thanks for posting this up!


Its fantastic. I got the top.


----------



## Xlr8n

Not sure if it's been posted, Roger's Sporting Goods has Bushnell Legend M binoculars in 8x42 on Ebay for $152.99 with free shipping. Regular price $399. (If you buy them from Roger's website they are $159.99 plus shipping.) 
These were in the Bushnell lineup last year, but were quickly discontinued. Made in China, but fully loaded with all the best features: http://bushnell.com/spectator/binoculars/legend-e-l-m-series/m-series-8x-42mm
Basically this M-series ended up scoring better on Allbinos.com ratings test than the Bushnell flagship Elite bino's which are made in Japan , thus the reason they probably nixed them from the lineup. Roger's bought a huge wholesale lot. They've sold over 270 so far. 

Bushnell doesn't always garner much attention when discussing higher-end optics, but these are an exception. Bottom line is these glasses are very well made and have excellent optical glass. 4.6 rating on Amazon. The Bird forums and astronomy folks have been raving about these glasses. They were rated a best buy on one of the outdoor magazines even at full retail price of $400. I'm an optics lover and usually would ignore Bushnell, but the high ratings got my attentions so I thought I'd try some for an extra pair of truck binos. I just got mine tonight and they perform equal or better than some of my collection that cost 4 x the price I paid for these. Killer deal.


----------



## gjs4

meatman said:


> Its fantastic. I got the top.


Second this. The best late season midlayer made in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Walmart has WGI Rage Juiced for half price

Apple Rage $4 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame-Innovations-Apple-Crush-Juiced-Attractant-1-gal-Jug/22985092
Acorn Rage $5 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame-Acorn-Raged-Juiced/13449150


----------



## chaded

Any good blinds?


----------



## YooperKenny

chaded said:


> Any good blinds?


Rogers has some of the Primos ground blinds on sale and the Double Bull has a $75 manufacturer's rebate in addition to the sale price.


----------



## Xlr8n

Xlr8n said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, Roger's Sporting Goods has Bushnell Legend M binoculars in 8x42 on Ebay for $152.99 with free shipping. Regular price $399. (If you buy them from Roger's website they are $159.99 plus shipping.)
> These were in the Bushnell lineup last year, but were quickly discontinued. Made in China, but fully loaded with all the best features: http://bushnell.com/spectator/binoculars/legend-e-l-m-series/m-series-8x-42mm
> Basically this M-series ended up scoring better on Allbinos.com ratings test than the Bushnell flagship Elite bino's which are made in Japan , thus the reason they probably nixed them from the lineup. Roger's bought a huge wholesale lot. They've sold over 270 so far.
> 
> Bushnell doesn't always garner much attention when discussing higher-end optics, but these are an exception. Bottom line is these glasses are very well made and have excellent optical glass. 4.6 rating on Amazon. The Bird forums and astronomy folks have been raving about these glasses. They were rated a best buy on one of the outdoor magazines even at full retail price of $400. I'm an optics lover and usually would ignore Bushnell, but the high ratings got my attentions so I thought I'd try some for an extra pair of truck binos. I just got mine tonight and they perform equal or better than some of my collection that cost 4 x the price I paid for these. Killer deal.



It looks like the deal on these glasses just got way better! Bushnell is running a 30% rebate in the form of a pre-paid Visa card on all bino's purchased from March 1 thru March 30th 2018. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/media/downloadabledocuments/bushnell-mir-march-2018.pdf

That means at the $152.99 clearance price from Roger's, you'll get a Visa card back for $45.90! Wow.

A set of $400 binos for $107!


----------



## Xlr8n

As a side note to my post above^^, I suppose you'd want to contact Bushnell to make sure the rebate applies to a discontinued model from last year.


----------



## Gamover06

Xlr8n said:


> As a side note to my post above^^, I suppose you'd want to contact Bushnell to make sure the rebate applies to a discontinued model from last year.


It includes it. If you go to their homepage they have a rebate icon and in there it has the binos and says you also get a mail in rebate of 48 dollars


----------



## eyeguy

Lucky me!! I didnt place my order til today. Was going to order the 8x42 yesterday but just couldnt decide if I wanted to for sure.


----------



## Xlr8n

Gamover06 said:


> It includes it. If you go to their homepage they have a rebate icon and in there it has the binos and says you also get a mail in rebate of 48 dollars


Good stuff. Unbelievable deal on these bino's!


----------



## chaded

Thanks for the heads up on the binos, I just bought some.


----------



## Xlr8n

chaded said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the binos, I just bought some.


Good deal. I ordered mine and got them the on my doorstep the next day. Took them out last night and was very pleased with them.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Xlr8n said:


> Good deal. I ordered mine and got them the on my doorstep the next day. Took them out last night and was very pleased with them.


How are they at dusk, I compared my cheap Bushnell's to a mid priced Leupolds and it's a day and night difference.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakkasan133

I’m a sucker for this thread again. Binos ordered. My wife hates all of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

Fulldraw_76 said:


> How are they at dusk, I compared my cheap Bushnell's to a mid priced Leupolds and it's a day and night difference.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


These are no comparison to cheap Bushnell's. Check out their rating on Allbino's.com They rate better than some really good glass. I just bought a new pair of Monarch 7's and these are right there. I had them out last night at last light a pair of Great Horned owls came out from the bottomland and perched in a big oak. I watched them until dark and the view was fantastic. I'm an optics nut and these glasses rate up there with some of my best from a glass standpoint. The only downside I give them is the focus wheel is a bit on the firm side (likely thick grease), the rubber objective covers will come off too easy(I never use them anyway), and the case is garden variety. But the build of the bodies is great, the eyepieces are quality and stay put, the diopter locking ring appears to be metal rather then the flimsy plastic on the older Legends, and the glass is exceptionally good, even at the regular $400 price.


----------



## eyeguy

Central clarity resolution and brightness are great on these m series binos. Edge clarity will not hold up against the glass that is in the 1000-2000 range. Maybe just a little more flare from looking into the sun vs my elites and for sure more than my swarovski 7x42. Cant beat them for the price and unless you are a real high end snob these are going to look great. I am an eye dr and like good glass and I enjoy these. ymmv.


----------



## gjs4

Add another victim to the m series bino bug. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

Any difference on the receipt if you buy off eBay or direct from Rogers?


----------



## Xlr8n

C Svach said:


> Any difference on the receipt if you buy off eBay or direct from Rogers?


My ebay purchase came with an itemized Roger's receipt. Should work fine for the rebate.


----------



## rakbowhunter

Rakkasan133 said:


> I’m a sucker for this thread again. Binos ordered. My wife hates all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I'm in the same boat. Had to jump on the Cabela's Thermal Stand Hunter last week and now the binos this week. Just need to leave this thread for awhile!


----------



## C Svach

Went to ACE hardware to get 2 tiny screw sizes that Home Depot didn’t carry cost me a total of 40 cents but then I looked up Behind the register was a yeti display and this Yeti hopper for $100 clearance throw on a $10 local coupon and it was $90. Seemed to good to pass up. Would you believe my wife rolled her eyes when I was bragging to her about the deal?


----------



## Xlr8n

C Svach said:


> View attachment 6420787
> 
> Went to ACE hardware to get 2 tiny screw sizes that Home Depot didn’t carry cost me a total of 40 cents but then I looked up Behind the register was a yeti display and this Yeti hopper for $100 clearance throw on a $10 local coupon and it was $90. Seemed to good to pass up. Would you believe my wife rolled her eyes when I was bragging to her about the deal?


Just an eye roll? That's a win all day long. :thumbs_up


----------



## optimal_max

Nose Jammer 8oz under $5 - add-on item on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071DDGVM1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PAbigbear

C Svach said:


> Any difference on the receipt if you buy off eBay or direct from Rogers?


When Bushnell was running rebates on trail cams I bought one off an eBay store and got the rebate without issue.


----------



## optimal_max

Ameristep Climbing sticks $27.99 

Not quite as good as the $22-25 we got the last couple years.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


----------



## NYyotekiller

optimal_max said:


> Ameristep Climbing sticks $27.99
> 
> Not quite as good as the $22-25 we got the last couple years.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-20-Climbing-Stick/36545712


Good find!

I'll be picking a few of those up for sure.


----------



## Doebuster

That's a killer deal on those binoculars , I ordered some this morning . That rebate pushed me over the edge ! This thread can cost u some money ! Lol


----------



## optimal_max

Stealth Cam PX14 package with sd card & batteries - Infrared - $45

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...infrared-game-camera-combo-10-megapixel-brown


----------



## C Svach

Doebuster said:


> That's a killer deal on those binoculars , I ordered some this morning . That rebate pushed me over the edge ! This thread can cost u some money ! Lol


Yup just got me too. I noticed the other day that sales were around 180 on the eBay site. When I ordeee this morning it said limited stock left 306 sold. Makes me feel better about missing out on the Vortex Diamondbacks!! These actually get better ratings too!!


----------



## Broadside Only

Xlr8n said:


> Not sure if it's been posted, Roger's Sporting Goods has Bushnell Legend M binoculars in 8x42 on Ebay for $152.99 with free shipping. Regular price $399. (If you buy them from Roger's website they are $159.99 plus shipping.)
> I just got mine tonight and they perform equal or better than some of my collection that cost 4 x the price I paid for these. Killer deal.


Thanks! I ordered directly from their web site. Shipping is free for orders over 100, so they ship free. I also ordered the Bushnell 550 range finder. Regular price 180, marked down to 70, with rebate under 50 bucks! Very happy, also got a fanny pack super discount, 14.99.

I'll fully admit I'm addicted to this thread, in a good money saving way, LOL.


----------



## gene2000

I just order a pair of them Binos too. Maybe I can see a big one in the woods.


----------



## dabuh

Anyone have on opinion on this Bushnell binoculars vs vortex diamondbacks? They seem to be in the same MSRP price range but I am wondering about glass quality and warranty.


----------



## eyeguy

I had and sold or returned a pair of diamondbacks cant remember but I dont have them any more. I am not a vortex hater the make great higher end stuff and great cust service. The diamondbacks are not to bad but not as bright and lack some of the optical features these have. Ymmv but pretty sure most everyone would come to the same conclusion if looked at side by side.


----------



## mn5503

Last thing I needed was a pair of binos but I bought a pair anyway thanks to this thread...


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

I am getting super irritated about the primos rebates. Does anyone have the link to check it so I don't have to ho back through this thread? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

dabuh said:


> Anyone have on opinion on this Bushnell binoculars vs vortex diamondbacks? They seem to be in the same MSRP price range but I am wondering about glass quality and warranty.


You have to jump up to the Vortex Viper line to get the similar glass features as the Legend M's (Dielectric prism's, ED glass), plus Bushnell's have Rainguard as well. 

In addition, the Bushnell's have a 426ft. FOV. The Diamondbacks FOV is 393, the Vipers FOV is 347. 


As far as warranty, the Bushnells are covered by their "no questions" warranty: 

Bushnell's No Questions Asked Lifetime Warranty Promise
We’re proud to guarantee your complete satisfaction, and promise to repair or replace your product and ship it back to you at absolutely no charge. This fully transferable warranty covers accidental damage, as well as any defects in materials and workmanship, for the life of the product. *

Binoculars (Bushnell Elite, Legend Ultra HD, Legend E, L & M Series, Trophy and Trophy Xtreme)
Riflescopes (Elite Tactical, Elite Long Range Hunter, Elite 6500, Elite 4500, Elite 3500, Legend Ultra HD, Trophy and Trophy Xtreme)
Spotting Scopes (Elite Tactical, Elite, Legend Ultra HD, Trophy and Trophy Xtreme)

No receipt, warranty card, or product registration is required. A downloadable repair form and other info to ensure fast, accurate processing can be found at bushnell.com/customer-service. Please provide your contact information (name, shipping address and daytime phone #), and a description of the defect or other reason for return. Ship the product to Bushnell, and we will return your product or an equivalent replacement to you at no additional charge.

It’s Bushnell’s absolute, everlasting pledge to honor the purchase of your Elite®, Legend®, Trophy®, or Trophy® Xtreme riflescope, binocular or spotting scope with the security of our No Questions Asked Lifetime Warranty.* We’re proud to guarantee your complete satisfaction, and promise to repair or replace your product and ship it back to you at absolutely no charge. This fully transferable warranty covers accidental damage, as well as any defects in materials and workmanship, for the life of the product*. No receipt, warranty card, or product registration is required.
*


----------



## Doebuster

the bushnell S blow the Diamondbacks out of the water in every category ! I've owned 2 sets of Diamondbacks and there just not very good at all in low light !


----------



## Doebuster

dabuh said:


> Anyone have on opinion on this Bushnell binoculars vs vortex diamondbacks? They seem to be in the same MSRP price range but I am wondering about glass quality and warranty.


If u don't order soon they will be sold out , that's a killer deal on a great pair of binos!


----------



## Tbarton

This thread can get dangerous. Lot of "off-season" deals on stands too, check out academy.


----------



## PAbigbear

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I am getting super irritated about the primos rebates. Does anyone have the link to check it so I don't have to ho back through this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com

I sent mine on black Friday. Check was just processed but I didn't receive it yet. Should be any day.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Binos Ebay deal is raised to 175 but rogers still is 159 just ordered a set with the rebate.


----------



## Jackle1886

PAbigbear said:


> https://sporting.mycheckstatus.com
> 
> I sent mine on black Friday. Check was just processed but I didn't receive it yet. Should be any day.


My second one finally came. Takes forever, for whatever reason. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Binos got me. Thanks for posting, been rocking some $18 Bushnells for 7 years or so.


----------



## Rluck1992

I pulled the trigger on the Bushnell binos as well. Hopefully, the 30 for 30 promotion works!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Rluck1992 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Bushnell binos as well. Hopefully, the 30 for 30 promotion works!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Even if it falls through, $160 for ED glass binos is a steal.


----------



## chaded

Got my binos today and I will say they are a steal for sure. Very impressed.


----------



## Xlr8n

Rluck1992 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Bushnell binos as well. Hopefully, the 30 for 30 promotion works!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


It'll work. You can even apply for it online through Vista Outdoors website and just download pics of your receipt and UPC bar code. Just Google "Vista Outdoors Rebate".

Crappy that Rogers raised the price of the glass on Ebay. Likely because they were suddenly selling like hotcakes! lol


----------



## H80Hunter

Tried posting this earlier but I think it failed. Amazon has these decoys for $35 if you want another primos rebate.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019EXE5EA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## optimal_max

BassPro is having a FREE SHIPPING with no minimum purchase promo.


----------



## Fezzik

Broadside Only said:


> Thanks! I ordered directly from their web site. Shipping is free for orders over 100, so they ship free. I also ordered the Bushnell 550 range finder. Regular price 180, marked down to 70, with rebate under 50 bucks! Very happy, also got a fanny pack super discount, 14.99.
> 
> I'll fully admit I'm addicted to this thread, in a good money saving way, LOL.


Thanks for the heads up on the rangefinder, just ordered 2


----------



## jwmartin629

shoes.com has 30% off of most everything. Top brand boots like lowa, lacrosse and Georgia boot.


----------



## optimal_max

Anyone see a limit to the Bushnell rebate? Thinkin about getting the binocs and the rangefinder.


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> Anyone see a limit to the Bushnell rebate? Thinkin about getting the binocs and the rangefinder.



I read 5 when I looked the other day; I’ll double check in a few


----------



## Xlr8n

optimal_max said:


> Anyone see a limit to the Bushnell rebate? Thinkin about getting the binocs and the rangefinder.


Yep. 5 per household.


----------



## Dleigh31

$35 for a good pair of boots.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/guide-gear-menrsquos-pursuit-ii-9-waterproof-insulated-camo-hunting-boots-800-gram?a=1928665


----------



## meatman

Please keep your eyes open for deals on trail cams. Im still hunting the $30 "decent brand" trail cam deal as they are likely to get stolen and I need 2-3.

Thanks.


----------



## Doebuster

Just got the binoculars they are fantastic for the $$$$$ , really bright , the view is incredible ! I need a deal on some ladder stands who's got them ???


----------



## gridman

I'm getting off this damn thread.................costing me a fortune


----------



## mikear

gridman said:


> I'm getting off this damn thread.................costing me a fortune


Need to start a NPSDWTA group. Stands for New Post Season Deals Working Thread Anonymous. 

Pshh... who am I kidding?


----------



## gjs4

What a great thread to go broke too. Nearly a week later and my bins still aren’t here from Rogers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rakbowhunter

gjs4 said:


> What a great thread to go broke too. Nearly a week later and my bins still aren’t here from Rogers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered mine on the 1st...."supposed" to be delivered tonight....anxiously awaiting the UPS guy


----------



## gridman

mikear said:


> Need to start a NPSDWTA group. Stands for New Post Season Deals Working Thread Anonymous.
> 
> Pshh... who am I kidding?


great deals here, I nearly went for the rangefinder and binos...................and I don't even need them!


----------



## Jackle1886

I bought a pair of Redfield binoculars last season and have a barely functioning old range finder. Yep, I succumbed to the threat again. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

I just turned on the Outdoor Channel and Uncle Ted was on. Just noticed he was using Legend M binoculars.


----------



## Doebuster

Xlr8n said:


> I just turned on the Outdoor Channel and Uncle Ted was on. Just noticed he was using Legend M binoculars.


He got them at Rogers ! Lol


----------



## Sparrowhawk

My legend Ms came today. Very nice. Nicer than the diamondbacks I got earlier because of this thread Time to ground myself from this thread.


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Sparrowhawk said:


> My legend Ms came today. Very nice. Nicer than the diamondbacks I got earlier because of this thread Time to ground myself from this thread.


Are you trying to sell those diamondbacks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

gjs4 said:


> What a great thread to go broke too. Nearly a week later and my bins still aren’t here from Rogers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ordered mine on the 1st and they were delivered today.


----------



## Fezzik

various knives on sale at cabelas - free shipping with code 38FREE
https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/bro...ckdeals_LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> various knives on sale at cabelas - free shipping with code 38FREE
> https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/bro...ckdeals_LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10


This one has the most reviews. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar.../gerber-air-ranger-knife/1266812.uts?slotId=1


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

I ordered the binos. cant beat the deal !!! I will use them as a extra pair. for 107 after rebate wow!!


well I guess deal is over I just went to send my buddy a link and Rogers raised them to $199 I was lucky and got them for $152.99


Now i thinking about the range finder 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-G...175112&hash=item440694cfe9:g:cA0AAOSw~rpZVm7j 138 after rebate


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

lacrosse
AeroHead
Realtree Max-5 7MM

Boot $102 free shipping 

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/aerohead-18-realtree-max-5-7-0mm.html


----------



## E.J.

Cabela's $100 gift card for $80 is back. eBay with free shipping.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-...vr_id=1459654882456&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Now i thinking about the range finder
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-G...175112&hash=item440694cfe9:g:cA0AAOSw~rpZVm7j 138 after rebate


I couldn't resist the binoculars, and now this!!!! The jerk store called and they're running out of you!!!

I think I need a temporary ban from this thread specifically.


----------



## meatman

nwmnbowhunter said:


> I couldn't resist the binoculars, and now this!!!! The jerk store called and they're running out of you!!!
> 
> I think I need a temporary ban from this thread specifically.


Are the binocs still available? I missed this link, can someone link it?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

nwmnbowhunter said:


> I couldn't resist the binoculars, and now this!!!! The jerk store called and they're running out of you!!!
> 
> I think I need a temporary ban from this thread specifically.


I was able to find a coupon on line for another 20% off so i got them for $84 but it appears it was a one time coupon as my buddy tried it and it said not valid, but might be worth doing a search for one


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

meatman said:


> Are the binocs still available? I missed this link, can someone link it?


you can still get them for 25 more with a 30% rebate still a good deal 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-8...858975&hash=item440694c323:g:fz4AAOSw1BlZVm2T


----------



## Xlr8n

Now Roger's raised the price of the Legend M's on their website from $159.99 to $199.99. :thumbs_do (They didn't update the rebate amount which will be $66 now.) 

I gotta wonder how many of these glasses Roger's initially purchased? They're over 330 sold right now, but they've only sold 2 units since they jacked up the price the other day.


----------



## Xlr8n

E.J. said:


> Cabela's $100 gift card for $80 is back. eBay with free shipping.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-...vr_id=1459654882456&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


I wonder how a third party can sell the gift cards at a discount and make money???


----------



## CRE10

Xlr8n said:


> Now Roger's raised the price of the Legend M's on their website from $159.99 to $199.99. :thumbs_do (They didn't update the rebate amount which will be $66 now.)
> 
> I gotta wonder how many of these glasses Roger's initially purchased? They're over 330 sold right now, but they've only sold 2 units since they jacked up the price the other day.


It's more than likely price trending and it wasn't a person that personally raised the price but a computer algorithm. It's smart business on their part. Roger's is one of the best places to shop for deals. Simple economics of supply, demand, and price. Knowing Roger's I'd imagine if you went in then they would give you the $159.99 price or even if you called they may give it to you.


----------



## Xlr8n

Xlr8n said:


> I wonder how a third party can sell the gift cards at a discount and make money???


A bit of research and I answered my own question. These companies get a discounted rate when they buy tens of thousands of dollars worth of gift cards from retailer. The retailer sells at a discount knowing a certain percentage will not be redeemed i.e. lost cards, balance of card not fully used etc.


----------



## Xlr8n

CRE10 said:


> It's more than likely price trending and it wasn't a person that personally raised the price but a computer algorithm. It's smart business on their part. Roger's is one of the best places to shop for deals. Simple economics of supply, demand, and price. Knowing Roger's I'd imagine if you went in then they would give you the $159.99 price or even if you called they may give it to you.


I don't believe E-bay works that way. Someone had to log in and manually raise the price on their ongoing ebay auction. 

They likely noticed a definite uptick in sales last week as a result of this thread and thought they could get more money for a hot item.


----------



## E.J.

It seems legit. Many happy customers. I got two almost a year ago with no issues. It's a heck of a deal if definately buying something from Cabela's. Pretty much like using a coupon code, but no critical time frame to be used in.


----------



## Xlr8n

E.J. said:


> It seems legit. Many happy customers. I got two almost a year ago with no issues. It's a heck of a deal if definately buying something from Cabela's. Pretty much like using a coupon code, but no critical time frame to be used in.


Good to know. I'll give it a try next time I make a big Cabela's purchase. You can quickly turn a 30% off sale into a 50% off sale.


----------



## CRE10

Xlr8n said:


> I don't believe E-bay works that way. Someone had to log in and manually raise the price on their ongoing ebay auction.
> 
> They likely noticed a definite uptick in sales last week as a result of this thread and thought they could get more money for a hot item.


Many automated eBay listing and auction managing programs...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

The binos are still a steal at the slightly raised price. I wouldn’t have any issues at all buying them at that price.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

when I order my binos I called rogers and said you where selling on eBay earlier today for 152.99 and they matched that price for me. I sure if you call them they would match the current eBay price. I did not want to buy them on ebay because roger has a reward program where you earn discount based on you purchase 
reward program 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/reward-points


----------



## PAbigbear

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I ordered the binos. cant beat the deal !!! I will use them as a extra pair. for 107 after rebate wow!!
> 
> 
> well I guess deal is over I just went to send my buddy a link and Rogers raised them to $199 I was lucky and got them for $152.99
> 
> 
> Now i thinking about the range finder
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-G...175112&hash=item440694cfe9:g:cA0AAOSw~rpZVm7j 138 after rebate


The rangefinder was $229 on Rogers site Monday when I ordered mine. I didn't look if they raised them since.


----------



## Xlr8n

Now the range finder just jumped up to $239.99 on ebay. They were selling earlier today for $197.99.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Xlr8n said:


> Now the range finder just jumped up to $239.99 on ebay. They were selling earlier today for $197.99.


I think these computers are programed to raise the price as sale increase.


----------



## CRE10

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> when I order my binos I called rogers and said you where selling on eBay earlier today for 152.99 and they matched that price for me. I sure if you call them they would match the current eBay price. I did not want to buy them on ebay because roger has a reward program where you earn discount based on you purchase
> reward program
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/reward-points


Plus you saved them 10% in eBay final value fees.


----------



## itr2000

So with the rebate on the bino, they should accept the online receipt? Mine just came in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkillar

Got my Bushnell legendary M series in the mail today, what a deal. They are way, way better than the $150-$200 binos I've used in the past


----------



## TravellingMatt

$100 Cabelas gift card for $80.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas-Gift-Card-For-Only-80-FREE-Mail-Delivery/292472855236?hash=item4418bd9ac4:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


----------



## Xlr8n

itr2000 said:


> So with the rebate on the bino, they should accept the online receipt? Mine just came in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Mine was taped to the box. Be sure to circle the requested info on the receipt and submit the rebate via snail mail or online.


----------



## itr2000

Xlr8n said:


> Yep. Mine was taped to the box. Be sure to circle the requested info on the receipt and submit the rebate via snail mail or online.


Sweet thanks! Super glad i saw the deal! I hated my vortex diamondback. For some reason it made me feel blind looking through them! These definitely beat them by far! Least compared to mine haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

Anyone know how often SVM offers the Cabela's gift cards for 20% off? The one linked the other day already sold out.


----------



## 2backstraps

Xlr8n said:


> Anyone know how often SVM offers the Cabela's gift cards for 20% off? The one linked the other day already sold out.


Not sure how but I've bought from them a few times with good results.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtislowe68

I went to local Super Walmart and picked up Moultrie S-50i cameras for $69. They’re regularly $199. I couldn’t find it on brickseek website but maybe someone else can. Anyways, seems pretty good especially for that price.


----------



## bullseye4

Xlr8n said:


> Anyone know how often SVM offers the Cabela's gift cards for 20% off? The one linked the other day already sold out.


Last Monday they had them. They sold out Tuesday and they had them again Wed I bought one Thurs. This was last week

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

bullseye4 said:


> Last Monday they had them. They sold out Tuesday and they had them again Wed I bought one Thurs. This was last week
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

JordanUnderscor said:


> Are you trying to sell those diamondbacks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, at the price I got em I can't complain. They are more compact than the Bushnells and 10x rather than 8x. But, the Bushnells were clearly the better of the two deals.


----------



## gene2000

I just received the Binoculars today. WoW they are very clear and crisp!!! I am
very happy and would suggest them. 

Thanks Again send some more deals


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I picked up some deals at wally world today. Three pack of Slick.Tricks for $7. Scent Dripper scrape kits clearanced to $9 with a $5 mail in rebate so only $4. Refills of golden estrous scent for $7, also with a $5 rebate. Ameristep treestand umbrellas originally $ 25 clearanced to $ 5. Tinks 69 heated scent bombs $5 a two pack.

I may go back and get some more scrape drippers. I haven't used scents In a while but had good success with mock scrapes a few years ago.


----------



## jason03

Got my primos $30 rebate check yesterday,i really wasnt sure i would get it.


----------



## JBtwo5

PSPRING20 20% off Ebay- Maybe Rogers knew this was coming and that explains the price increase?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

wow thats a deal

with this coupon you can get the binos for 140. plus 30% rebate down to 98.00 wow
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-8...858975&hash=item440694c323:g:fz4AAOSw1BlZVm2T


----------



## Bigeclipse

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> wow thats a deal
> 
> with this coupon you can get the binos for 140. plus 30% rebate down to 98.00 wow
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-8...858975&hash=item440694c323:g:fz4AAOSw1BlZVm2T


do we know for fact the rebate will work on an ebay item? I'm ready to pull the trigger on these but not for 140$ Definitely for $98 though!


----------



## BurdDawg1

i just looked a Roger's ebay $175.99 , they still have them on their store's website $159.99 with rebate


----------



## NChunterman

Bigeclipse said:


> do we know for fact the rebate will work on an ebay item? I'm ready to pull the trigger on these but not for 140$ Definitely for $98 though!


It's the same vendor, both are Rogers Sporting Goods.


----------



## Tbass3574

Bigeclipse said:


> do we know for fact the rebate will work on an ebay item? I'm ready to pull the trigger on these but not for 140$ Definitely for $98 though!


Says on the rebate form "purchase a bushnell binocular, riflescope, hunting laser rangefinder, or spitting scope and receive 30% off your purchase price back in the form of a bushnell visa prepaid card. Rebate calculated off the the purchase price only, taxes and or shipping handling fees not included...valid through 3/1-3/30 and can submit the rebate until 4/30.

You should be good


----------



## Bigeclipse

Tbass3574 said:


> Says on the rebate form "purchase a bushnell binocular, riflescope, hunting laser rangefinder, or spitting scope and receive 30% off your purchase price back in the form of a bushnell visa prepaid card. Rebate calculated off the the purchase price only, taxes and or shipping handling fees not included...valid through 3/1-3/30 and can submit the rebate until 4/30.
> 
> You should be good


I assume I’d have to send them a receipt. Where do I get a receipt?


----------



## optimal_max

Price is back to $159.99 on the Legend M on the Roger's site.


----------



## IClark

Ordered me pair of the bushnell binoculars. Tried to hold off but to good a deal to let go.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Just found a Plano parallel limb bow case (model 1144) on clearance at Blaine’s Farm and Fleet for $40. Even amazon has never had it that low! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

ordered the binos through ebay, and if rebate works should be under $100.

Just got the email from Rogers showing $175.99 was paid (when I paid only $140). Ebay must compensate them the 20%. 

So it is actually going to cost around $87 for the binos :mg:

Plus an extra $5 back for using my ebates card :mg: :mg:


----------



## dabuh

Bigeclipse said:


> I assume I’d have to send them a receipt. Where do I get a receipt?


Mine just came in today and I got a invoice in the box from rodgers.


----------



## optimal_max

dabuh said:


> Mine just came in today and I got a invoice in the box from rodgers.


Plus you get an immediate email receipt from Rogers


----------



## tbrake

Boxerboxer said:


> Just found a Plano parallel limb bow case (model 1144) on clearance at Blaine’s Farm and Fleet for $40. Even amazon has never had it that low!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You happen to have a link? I cannot find that case online


----------



## Boxerboxer

tbrake said:


> You happen to have a link? I cannot find that case online


I don’t have a link to a deal. Was on a shelf in store. It’s this case: https://www.amazon.com/Plano-Parallel-Limb-Hard-Case/dp/B00AU6G64S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Just bought some of the Bushnell binos. Should be $88 after rebate. Thanks for the info!


----------



## forkhorn83

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Just bought some of the Bushnell binos. Should be $88 after rebate. Thanks for the info!


Same here! Great deal...couldn’t pass it up. 20% off on EBay is almost over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

JBtwo5 said:


> PSPRING20 20% off Ebay- Maybe Rogers knew this was coming and that explains the price increase?


Thanks for posting the ebay promo saveed a lot of cash yesterday..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Rogers has lowered the price og the binos back down to $159 Plus another 30% back in rebate $112 after rebate not as good as the eBay deal yesterday, but still a great deal

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/bushnell-8x-42mm-legend-m-series-binoculars.html


----------



## twyatt

Maybe I just suck at math but isn’t 30% of $140 $98? Where are y’all getting $88


----------



## Bmanges

I think it’s 30% of 159, even though your only paying 140.


----------



## Bigeclipse

I purchased the bunks on eBay yesterday whether the rebate works on the 140 or the 175 it will still be a killer deal at either 98$ or 88$. I have been itchen to buy some binos for years but just always found a reason to spend the money elsewhere. I would use my range finder as a monocular and while it did the job it is just not like having binos. Can’t wait to get them in and hope they are as nice as others have claimed!


----------



## optimal_max

twyatt said:


> Maybe I just suck at math but isn’t 30% of $140 $98? Where are y’all getting $88




I sent you a PM. Rogers Sporting Goods (ebay seller) sends a receipt with a sale price of $175.99, because they actually received that amount. Ebay reimburses them the 20% that we don't pay, so since it is an EBAY promotion, they get the full amount ($175.99) and therefore send you a receipt for $175.99. There is no mention of the 20% ebay discount on the receipt I was emailed. So the buyer gets the discount of 30% taken from the price on the receipt instead of the price paid, which gets you a few extra dollars back.

This is in regards to the ebay code that was active yesterday, but now expired. Now I thnk it would be cheaper to buy directly from Rogers.


And I also hope these are as good as people are claiming. I've never owned a quality pair of binocs.


----------



## Xlr8n

optimal_max said:


> I sent you a PM. Rogers Sporting Goods (ebay seller) sends a receipt with a sale price of $175.99, because they actually received that amount. Ebay reimburses them the 20% that we don't pay, so since it is an EBAY promotion, they get the full amount ($175.99) and therefore send you a receipt for $175.99. There is no mention of the 20% ebay discount on the receipt I was emailed. So the buyer gets the discount of 30% taken from the price on the receipt instead of the price paid, which gets you a few extra dollars back.
> 
> This is in regards to the ebay code that was active yesterday, but now expired. Now I thnk it would be cheaper to buy directly from Rogers.
> 
> 
> And I also hope these are as good as people are claiming. I've never owned a quality pair of binocs.


Depends on your definition of "quality". Obviously not quite Beta glass (Zeiss Conquest, Vortex Razor), but way better than Vortex Diamondback, Nikon Prostaff level. I'd put these up against Monarch 7's, maybe just a notch below Vortex Vipers, but really close. In my mind they are actually worth the MSRP $399 asking price. At around a hundred bucks they are a steal. One of the best deal on brand new glass I've seen in many years. The discount price + the 30% rebate + the 20% ebay deal yesterday just doesn't happen often.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

optimal_max said:


> I sent you a PM. Rogers Sporting Goods (ebay seller) sends a receipt with a sale price of $175.99, because they actually received that amount. Ebay reimburses them the 20% that we don't pay, so since it is an EBAY promotion, they get the full amount ($175.99) and therefore send you a receipt for $175.99. There is no mention of the 20% ebay discount on the receipt I was emailed. So the buyer gets the discount of 30% taken from the price on the receipt instead of the price paid, which gets you a few extra dollars back.
> 
> This is in regards to the ebay code that was active yesterday, but now expired. Now I thnk it would be cheaper to buy directly from Rogers.
> 
> 
> And I also hope these are as good as people are claiming. I've never owned a quality pair of binocs.


I think you be happy , I just set them up against my swarovski and in full light there as good. In low light the swarovski win. Are these $2000 binos for 100 bucks no there not. But they are $400-$600 pair for 100 bucks.
For the money they cant be beat!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

do you know of anyone that takes a size 6 boot $66.00 danner gila boot

http://www.danner.com/gila-8-brown....MIvuuDk8fi2QIVz30BCh3CPQB5EAEYASABEgJXmPD_BwE


----------



## CBB

Thanks, maybe now we will quit hearing about Bushnell binos


----------



## C Svach

CBB said:


> Thanks, maybe now we will quit hearing about Bushnell binos


Where were there binos on sale?


----------



## Fortyneck

CBB said:


> Thanks, maybe now we will quit hearing about Bushnell binos


Bushnell binos!?!? Why, was there a deal on them?







:behindsof


----------



## optimal_max

CBB said:


> Thanks, maybe now we will quit hearing about Bushnell binos


Please feel free to post up any deals that you find. :thumbs_up


----------



## CBB

Fortyneck said:


> Bushnell binos!?!? Why, was there a deal on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :behindsof


I think so!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

lets keep the deals coming I am in need of some snake boots


----------



## Fezzik

20% off 5.11 packs
https://www.opticsplanet.com/save-2...gn=do31118&pdata=5143782f6a36486e2f5442473271


----------



## optimal_max

Browning Hells canyon 1/4 zip Pullovers - $29.22 with free beanie & gaiter. Free ship

Wind-resistant, and scent control built in and anything Hells canyon is good stuff.

S, M, L, XXL available , gotta scroll down the page a little and u will see them.

https://www.fieldsupply.com/mossy-o...+Sunday+=+killer+Freebie+++absurd+discounts.+


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> 20% off 5.11 packs
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/save-2...gn=do31118&pdata=5143782f6a36486e2f5442473271


Midway offering the same 

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...-image-link&utm_campaign=511-bagspacks-offmap


----------



## weekender7

This is the most expensive thread on AT $$$$.


----------



## Xlr8n

CBB said:


> Thanks, maybe now we will quit hearing about Bushnell binos


*CBB*? *C*rave *B*ushnell *B*inos?


----------



## CBB

Xlr8n said:


> *CBB*? *C*rave *B*ushnell *B*inos?


No, I run Mavens.


----------



## IClark

Can't wait to get these bushnell binos. Hope to have them before I go and start looking for some sheds this coming weekend.


----------



## Kaizoku

Anyone seen any deals on turkey decoys?


----------



## Xlr8n

CBB said:


> No, I run Mavens.


Kamakura makes some nice glass.


----------



## madstop14

optimal_max said:


> Browning Hells canyon 1/4 zip Pullovers - $29.22 with free beanie & gaiter. Free ship
> 
> Wind-resistant, and scent control built in and anything Hells canyon is good stuff.
> 
> S, M, L, XXL available , gotta scroll down the page a little and u will see them.
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/mossy-o...+Sunday+=+killer+Freebie+++absurd+discounts.+


Tons of great deals on that site!


----------



## azscorpion

Sportsmans Warehouse has Tightspot quivers, both 3 and 5 arrow at $119


----------



## sherb1

Anyone seen any deals on layered foam block targets for bareshaft tuning/broadheads online?I wore out my old classic Block.


----------



## rcrfc

How about any Cabela's Coupons? Any floating around that are not being to be used?


----------



## hokiehunter373

I’m looking for a good deal on memory cards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

Another lot of $100 Cabela's gift cards for $80 on ebay.


----------



## Xlr8n

Xlr8n said:


> Another lot of $100 Cabela's gift cards for $80 on ebay.


And all sold out for now. They just sold 400 cards in less than 2 hours and a 1500 in 24 hours.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Double bull blinds $175 after rebate
club xl blinds $89.99 I bought 3 of these last year on sale for 99
plus misc turkey stuff 

https://s3.amazonaws.com/chandlerbucket/Rogers-Spring-Turkey-Sale2018.pdf


----------



## Xlr8n

Xlr8n said:


> And all sold out for now. They just sold 400 cards in less than 2 hours and a 1500 in 24 hours.


More Cabela's cards just posted up. Already 500 sold of new batch since noon.


----------



## Romero14

Can those gift cards be used for online purchases or are they in store only?


----------



## mikear

Romero14 said:


> Can those gift cards be used for online purchases or are they in store only?


They are a regular Cabela’s gift card, so they can be used online or in store.


----------



## Dunndm1

I've spent tooooi much money cause of this thread now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

Dunndm1 said:


> I've spent tooooi much money cause of this thread now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep telling myself I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread but who am I kidding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

theirs a lot worst way to waist money, 



post up the next good deal


----------



## Bigeclipse

Xlr8n said:


> Another lot of $100 Cabela's gift cards for $80 on ebay.


This makes me feel like there is something going on with cabelas like they are gearing up to close up shop


----------



## Fezzik

Bigeclipse said:


> This makes me feel like there is something going on with cabelas like they are gearing up to close up shop


Theyve been selling these on eBay for years, they fluctuate between 20% and 18% off


----------



## MIbowhunter49

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> theirs a lot worst way to waist money,
> 
> 
> 
> post up the next good deal


Jesus, please tell me that was intentional.


----------



## Xlr8n

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Jesus, please tell me that was intentional.


lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Jesus, please tell me that was intentional.


A A/T Grammar Teacher


----------



## optimal_max

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> A A/T Grammar Teacher


Grammar teacher? You don't even need to speak English to see the problems with that sentence.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

You guys cant find someone at home to put down to make yourself feel better, you have to go looking on the Internet.You ever think I person might have a reason or learning Disability for improper grammar, or maybe i was out hunting when they where teaching the stuff. If you don't have something positive to add to the thread please look elsewhere .

remember archery talk is archers helping archers, How many deals have you posted on the thread


----------



## optimal_max

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> You guys cant find someone at home to put down to make yourself feel better, you have to go looking on the Internet.You ever think I person might have a reason or learning Disability for improper grammar, or maybe i was out hunting when they where teaching the stuff. If you don't have something positive to add to the thread please look elsewhere .
> 
> remember archery talk is archers helping archers, How many deals have you posted on the thread


I've posted A LOT of deals on this thread. And probably 50+ on the previous thread.

And since you brought it up, have you been diagnosed with a learning disability? Or maybe skipping school to go hunting wasn't the best choice?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Dicks sporting goods online

$20 off $100 order and free shipping 
and if picked up at store you can get $10 coupon

Just ordered some snake boots


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Dicks sporting goods online
> 
> $20 off $100 order and free shipping
> and if picked up at store you can get $10 coupon
> 
> Just ordered some snake boots


I forgot to mention sign up for emails and get another 10% off


----------



## gridman

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/bloodsport-hunter-350-006-12pk-arrows-29-5-bulk/...............I guess bulk means no packaging


----------



## goathillinpa

Any good deals on Binos?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

goathillinpa said:


> Any good deals on Binos?


Bushnell 8x 42mm Legend M Series Binoculars $112 after rebate, if you look back in thread many of us have purchased them .

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...hnell-8x-42mm-legend-m-series-binoculars.html


----------



## Newhunter1

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Dicks sporting goods online
> 
> $20 off $100 order and free shipping
> and if picked up at store you can get $10 coupon
> 
> Just ordered some snake boots


I agree that is a decent deal...however until they reverse their position about not selling guns to 18-20 year olds i won't darken their doorstep.


----------



## Jackle1886

Newhunter1 said:


> I agree that is a decent deal...however until they reverse their position about not selling guns to 18-20 year olds i won't darken their doorstep.


THIS! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Dicks sporting goods online
> 
> $20 off $100 order and free shipping
> and if picked up at store you can get $10 coupon
> 
> Just ordered some snake boots


Yeah I don't give my money to stores who trounce on our freedoms.


----------



## optimal_max

Hey, he was just sharing a deal. I don't agree with Dicks' decision either, but you don't have to jump all over the guy for sharing. Maybe someone will find something that is cheaper than Dick's cost and cause them to lose money when you buy it.


----------



## Otdrsman85

Is anyone getting cabelas cupons lately? Im about to place a good sized order and they havent sent me one for quiet sometime. I could use one if someone has one they are not planning on using

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Otdrsman85 said:


> Is anyone getting cabelas cupons lately? Im about to place a good sized order and they havent sent me one for quiet sometime. I could use one if someone has one they are not planning on using
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Might want to wait and buy the gift cards when they show up on eBay. That's 20% right of the top.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otdrsman85

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Might want to wait and buy the gift cards when they show up on eBay. That's 20% right of the top.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I got 3 of them. Tried to buy more but there was a limit lol

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

optimal_max said:


> Hey, he was just sharing a deal. I don't agree with Dicks' decision either, but you don't have to jump all over the guy for sharing. Maybe someone will find something that is cheaper than Dick's cost and cause them to lose money when you buy it.


Nope he's fine. Don't take it personally I just won't be going to dicks.


----------



## Xlr8n

Otdrsman85 said:


> I got 3 of them. Tried to buy more but there was a limit lol
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was wondering if you are limited to three per household just for that sale but can buy three more the next day if they start a new auction batch? I'd assume yes.


----------



## Xlr8n

Otdrsman85 said:


> I got 3 of them. Tried to buy more but there was a limit lol
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was wondering if you are limited to three per household just for that sale but can buy three more the next day if they start a new auction batch? I'd assume yes.


----------



## Fezzik

Xlr8n said:


> Yeah I was wondering if you are limited to three per household just for that sale but can buy three more the next day if they start a new auction batch? I'd assume yes.


I hope so, just look for a new auction number. first one to get it work , let us know. I bought 3 last time as well


----------



## C Svach

Gamehide has some limited sizes on closeout but buy one get the next 1/2 automatically. Plus they are already reduced quite a bit.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Rage broadheads $19.99

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-extreme-2-blade-broadhead-100gr-2-3in-cut-3-pack-5100/


----------



## rhs341

Newhunter1 said:


> I agree that is a decent deal...however until they reverse their position about not selling guns to 18-20 year olds i won't darken their doorstep.


And they sell under armor.....who dropped the Bomars because he speared a bear....and the tree huggers complained !!!!!!!


----------



## Pgohil

Cableas cards

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292482358695

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1

rhs341 said:


> And they sell under armor.....who dropped the Bomars because he speared a bear....and the tree huggers complained !!!!!!!


I think under armor is seriously overrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

This came off my email...can't find anything about it anywhere else.

The Treestand Wingman 2018 Customer Appreciation 20% Discount
Purchase a Treestand Wingman Pro Series or a Black Out
Series and receive a 20 % Discount between March 15,2018 and 
March 30,2018. 
use pro-mo. code "2018 spring" at check out.
The first 50 customers also receive free shipping

Treestand Wingman.....http://treestandwingman.com/


----------



## sherb1

Cabelas- Just ordered the new Delta Mckenzie Big Chunk 18" Mo Foam target,$30 rebate,free shipping-smoking deal


----------



## gjs4

sherb1 said:


> Cabelas- Just ordered the new Delta Mckenzie Big Chunk 18" Mo Foam target,$30 rebate,free shipping-smoking deal


Total cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

gjs4 said:


> Total cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



https://www.cabelas.com/product/DELTA-BIG-CHUNK-TARGET/2656023.uts

119 with 30 dollar rebate; even better if you got one of those gift cards


----------



## sherb1

After tax about $96 shipped to your door after $30 mail in rebate,I printed it off to make sure its ligit but have to wait to mail it in w/upc label/receipt after I receive it,saved $15 shipping cost because its over $50- target itself is $119.99 to start.I was going to buy another cheap Block target for broadheads,hopefully this one wont shred as bad w/the new foam that's not like layered sheets.


----------



## mn5503

Flatwoodshunter said:


> This came off my email...can't find anything about it anywhere else.
> 
> The Treestand Wingman 2018 Customer Appreciation 20% Discount
> Purchase a Treestand Wingman Pro Series or a Black Out
> Series and receive a 20 % Discount between March 15,2018 and
> March 30,2018.
> use pro-mo. code "2018 spring" at check out.
> The first 50 customers also receive free shipping
> 
> Treestand Wingman.....http://treestandwingman.com/


Thanks man. Was planning on buying one anyway. $108 and free shipping for the Pro, done deal...


----------



## mn5503

Browning Trail Cameras Strike Force HD XV Micro 12MP IR Flash Video BTC 5HD XV

$86.99 again on eBay 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky waterproof/insulated 600gram boots $60 /free ship with "4UFRIDAY" code - today only

https://www.rockyboots.com/sale/roc...paign=Just_4_U_Traditions&utm_content=Sale_Ad


----------



## Broadside Only

Ice breaker 100% merino t-shirts for $34.99: https://www.mountainsteals.com/stea...Everyday-SS-Crewe_10223601_13203_10000005_-1_

Get free shipping if you spent over $49 by using this link and code to get to mountainsteals web-site: https://www.edealsetc.com/store/mountain-steals-coupons/?_c=35523

I just did this this morning and got 2 t-shirts for just under 70 bucks. I spent hours searching for merino t-shirts and this is the best deal I could find anywhere.


----------



## dabuh

Anyone have any Cabela's coupons they aren't going to use?


----------



## blazingnate

Field Supply has some good deals today. https://www.fieldsupply.com/st-patr...UGE+discounts.+St.+Paddy’s+savings+to+95%+off!

you can also get an extra $5 off $20+ with code FS318C


----------



## flatlander8181

20 bucks code SAVE20NOW off on trail cameras including new models and also get free cable lock and security box with hco gocams www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Kaizoku

Any ground blind deals?


----------



## Fezzik

Kaizoku said:


> Any ground blind deals?


the deal at rogers for the primos double bull deluxe with $75 rebate is still active


----------



## Scssteve

Flatwoodshunter said:


> This came off my email...can't find anything about it anywhere else.
> 
> The Treestand Wingman 2018 Customer Appreciation 20% Discount
> Purchase a Treestand Wingman Pro Series or a Black Out
> Series and receive a 20 % Discount between March 15,2018 and
> March 30,2018.
> use pro-mo. code "2018 spring" at check out.
> The first 50 customers also receive free shipping
> 
> Treestand Wingman.....http://treestandwingman.com/


Thank!! Been looking for this type of item.


----------



## 2backstraps

dabuh said:


> Anyone have any Cabela's coupons they aren't going to use?


Is anybody still getting these? I haven't received one in months.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Kaizoku said:


> Any ground blind deals?


https://s3.amazonaws.com/chandlerbucket/Rogers-Spring-Turkey-Sale2018.pdf


----------



## T-Lake

Cabela's Space Rain gear FINALLY moved into the bargain cave. I love the stuff!


----------



## Pgohil

I've seen the space rain gear in store, but can't find it online. Care to post a link please?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Ameristep Rockhouse Blind - $63.99 free shipping w/ coupon PRETTYDAY
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361395353009

Browning Command Ops 14MP trail camera - $62.79 free shipping w/ coupon PRETTYDAY
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132495159076

Lots more hunting and fishing deals from user “sportsmansoutfitters” on eBay. Click on the item and it will tell you if the 20% off PRETTYDAY coupon is valid for that item.


----------



## Xlr8n

15% off everything on ebay today until 7pm eastern time. ($50 max savings per item) Code: PSPRINGTIME


----------



## Xlr8n

Xlr8n said:


> 15% off everything on ebay today until 7pm eastern time. ($50 max savings per item) Code: PSPRINGTIME


You're only allowed to use the code once, but if you have more than one ebay account, or purchase as a guest I suppose you could skirt the limitation...

Just saved $50 on a new pair of Vortex Viper HD binos and saved $30 on a new Vortex Impact range finder! Thanks Xlr8n! Oh wait, that's me.


----------



## Broadside Only

I used the code and it worked for me, thanks


----------



## stevemann

Cabelas code $10 off $20 or more


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Lake

Pgohil-

Sorry,just seeing this. I went and looked in the Bargain Cave and no more space rain. I guess they had so much demand, they moved it back out. Sorry about that.


----------



## realtown12

Just used that eBay code on 5 packages of mossy oak grizztricks.... a little over $9 per package.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on the MO/ST heads. Picked up 3 packs.


----------



## Xlr8n

Another Ebay sale worth mentioning: They have a bunch of hunting stuff already on sale that you can get another 20% off through the 26th of March. Just click on the Spring Sale banner on Ebay home page and then click on hunting tab. You can then do a search to see if what you need is included. Tons of game cameras, optics, ground blinds, treestands, predator calls, etc. Code: PRETTYDAY


----------



## Xlr8n

Kaizoku said:


> Any ground blind deals?


Check the ebay deal I mentioned above. Quite a few to choose from in there.


----------



## mikear

Xlr8n said:


> Another Ebay sale worth mentioning: They have a bunch of hunting stuff already on sale that you can get another 20% off through the 26th of March. Just click on the Spring Sale banner on Ebay home page and then click on hunting tab. You can then do a search to see if what you need is included. Tons of game cameras, optics, ground blinds, treestands, predator calls, etc. Code: PRETTYDAY


Check post #2684. That seller has the majority of the hunting/fishing gear in the “PRETTYDAY” sale.


----------



## Rluck1992

Get $46.61 off of an already marked down Primos Double Bullpen. Also take $50 off with the rebate. Should come out to be $135. Seems like a pretty good deal. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rluck1992

Rluck1992 said:


> Get $46.61 off of an already marked down Primos Double Bullpen. Also take $50 off with the rebate. Should come out to be $135. Seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


By the way thats on Ebay!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

mikear said:


> Check post #2684. That seller has the majority of the hunting/fishing gear in the “PRETTYDAY” sale.


Actually, they're just one participant. VM INNOVATIONS has a good chunk of the optics, trail cams, ground blinds, scent control bags, etc. in the sale. About a half dozen vendors taking part in the deal. If you follow this link: https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6508 and click on "hunting", you'll see all the items included from all the vendors, and you can do a search from there to be more specific. To see the final price, click on "buy it now" and put PRETTYDAY in the coupon prompt and it will update the price for you.


----------



## meatman

Xlr8n said:


> Actually, they're just one participant. VM INNOVATIONS has a good chunk of the optics, trail cams, ground blinds, scent control bags, etc. in the sale. About a half dozen vendors taking part in the deal. If you follow this link: https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6508 and click on "hunting", you'll see all the items included from all the vendors, and you can do a search from there to be more specific. To see the final price, click on "buy it now" and put PRETTYDAY in the coupon prompt and it will update the price for you.


Ive seen them selling Summit Vipers too.


----------



## optimal_max

Gamehide has BOGO 50% OFF on their closeout items. Some of it is small sizes, but some has good sizes available. Free ship over $75

https://gamehide.com/product-category/closeout-corner/


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Rluck1992 said:


> Get $46.61 off of an already marked down Primos Double Bullpen. Also take $50 off with the rebate. Should come out to be $135. Seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Add 2 percent off with Ebates and it gets even slicker. Ordered a few minutes ago. This thread has got me for at least $500 so far.


----------



## booner21

www.cabelas.com/product/bargain-cav...elas-merino-tech-zip-tee/1666390.uts?slotId=0

Hate to post it with cabelas history but it looks like a good deal if they have some still in stock.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgohil

Shows still in stock, ordered a large shipped to my local store. $32. Can't beat it.

Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dra710

Dicks had the Timberline Stand for $60 with free shipping on a flash sale. Lifelines are 17$ as well. Love that stand.https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...d-15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


----------



## BigBrian

dra710 said:


> Dicks had the Timberline Stand for $60 with free shipping on a flash sale. Lifelines are 17$ as well. Love that stand.https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...d-15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


Saw them on sale for the same price a few weeks ago. Don’t like to buy much from Dicks anymore but for the price it’s the best stand out there. If anyone can’t afdord these right now, they usually hit the $60 mark once every month or so, just need to keep an eye out.


----------



## PAbigbear

Those timberline stands are not for me. They look comfy but I hate mine. I'd spend twice as much and buy a millennium or else a big game prodigy.


----------



## Fezzik

PAbigbear said:


> Those timberline stands are not for me. They look comfy but I hate mine. I'd spend twice as much and buy a millennium or else a big game prodigy.


Or just watch This thread and grab a m50 for $75 or a m25 for $60


----------



## BigBrian

Fezzik said:


> Or just watch This thread and grab a m50 for $75 or a m25 for $60


Hoping that happens again this year, I need another 5 or so. Haven’t seen it yet, $115 is the lowest I’ve seen them at so far this year.


----------



## Fezzik

BigBrian said:


> Hoping that happens again this year, I need another 5 or so. Haven’t seen it yet, $115 is the lowest I’ve seen them at so far this year.


yeah I went and looked it up, I ordered the m50's on Feb 17,2017 for $75 each. I'll keep an eye on them in the near future


----------



## Bigeclipse

Not judging you all but with Dick’s/Field streams recent spitting on the 2nd amendment...I will no longer be shopping there no matter how good the deal is. If you keep supporting businesses like these, the lefts agenda is furthered. Eventually you WILL see it impact hunting regulations as well. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Daave

Bigeclipse said:


> Not judging you all but with Dick’s/Field streams recent spitting on the 2nd amendment...I will no longer be shopping there no matter how good the deal is. If you keep supporting businesses like these, the lefts agenda is furthered. Eventually you WILL see it impact hunting regulations as well. Just a matter of time.


X2!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gotsig

^^^^^ x3


----------



## IClark

^^^^^ x4


----------



## Dunndm1

Bigeclipse said:


> Not judging you all but with Dick’s/Field streams recent spitting on the 2nd amendment...I will no longer be shopping there no matter how good the deal is. If you keep supporting businesses like these, the lefts agenda is furthered. Eventually you WILL see it impact hunting regulations as well. Just a matter of time.


Yah. I've seen 3-4 awesome deals with dicks and I didn't buy it. I won't support them anymore. It just bothers me too much what they did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

And what about Walmart? They done the same thing. I avoid the place like the plague. It’s not just Dicks, Walmart and Kroger (Fred Meyer stores) and L.L. Bean are doing the same thing.


----------



## Bigeclipse

chaded said:


> And what about Walmart? They done the same thing. I avoid the place like the plague. It’s not just Dicks, Walmart and Kroger (Fred Meyer stores) and L.L. Bean are doing the same thing.


I really do not shop much at walmart at all but there is a big difference. One is a store who mainly deals with everything from groceries to cloths to tools to toys while the other is a OUTDOORS, sporting goods, hunting and fire arms store. Dick’s/field and stream should be supporting us. They are part of our overall defense of the 2nd amendment. It would be like a grocery store saying they will be moving towards organic/vegan food only.


----------



## chaded

Bigeclipse said:


> I really do not shop much at walmart at all but there is a big difference. One is a store who mainly deals with everything from groceries to cloths to tools to toys while the other is a OUTDOORS, sporting goods, hunting and fire arms store. Dick’s/field and stream should be supporting us. They are part of our overall defense of the 2nd amendment. It would be like a grocery store saying they will be moving towards organic/vegan food only.


So it’s okay to support one company that spits on our 2nd amendment but not another? I would go out on a limb and say Walmart has sold more sporting goods items then Dick’s could dream of.


----------



## Fezzik

Guys, we all feel strongly about these issues. But lets please use this thread to promote deals. You have full control over where you shop, this thread is dedicated to deals. Feel free to start a new thread to dicsuss the politics of your shopping choices

now to get this back on track, here are some cheap bino's from our friends at huntinggeardeals 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-T...=item3621bdab1c:g:lBQAAOSw5VtZwZ-b&rmvSB=true

use Pretty day to save 20% then use 30% rebate from Bushnell


----------



## Xlr8n

Fezzik said:


> *Guys, we all feel strongly about these issues. But lets please use this thread to promote deals. You have full control over where you shop, this thread is dedicated to deals. Feel free to start a new thread to dicsuss the politics of your shopping choices*
> 
> now to get this back on track, here are some cheap bino's from our friends at huntinggeardeals
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-T...=item3621bdab1c:g:lBQAAOSw5VtZwZ-b&rmvSB=true
> 
> use Pretty day to save 20% then use 30% rebate from Bushnell


Like


----------



## Kaizoku

Kaizoku said:


> Any ground blind deals?





Xlr8n said:


> Check the ebay deal I mentioned above. Quite a few to choose from in there.


Thanks. Picked up a Barronett Ox 5 for $194 delivered. The rebate Double Bull Deluxe was about $20 cheaper but I don't have to wait for the refund.


----------



## optimal_max

Browning 14MP command Ops camera $55 after 20% code PRETTYDAY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...384789&hash=item1ed953af24:g:2ZoAAOSwg31aeLSk


----------



## forkhorn83

Good deal on tree steps: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Grizzly-Treestep-6-Pack/36545651


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptPete

Rluck1992 said:


> Get $46.61 off of an already marked down Primos Double Bullpen. Also take $50 off with the rebate. Should come out to be $135. Seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up....picked one up today!!


----------



## C Svach

Someone was asking about reasonable prices blind. I don’t know anything about it but definitely the right price
Ameristep makes decent products.


----------



## Bow

https://www.cabelas.com/product/HERTERS-GROUND-BLIND-SB/2619861.uts?slotId=0

Herter's SB Ground blind for $49.88


----------



## gridman

Fezzik said:


> Guys, we all feel strongly about these issues. But lets please use this thread to promote deals. You have full control over where you shop, this thread is dedicated to deals. Feel free to start a new thread to dicsuss the politics of your shopping choices
> 
> now to get this back on track, here are some cheap bino's from our friends at huntinggeardeals
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-T...=item3621bdab1c:g:lBQAAOSw5VtZwZ-b&rmvSB=true
> 
> use Pretty day to save 20% then use 30% rebate from Bushnell


killer deal


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Cabelas MT050 goretex parka and bibs are both online at $99 regularly $299 in their octane pattern. Probably the best set you can buy for $200. Pants are cheaper if you're not a bibs person.

Parka - https://www.cabelas.com/product/cab...9.uts?WT.ac=RI-1620249&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1620232

Bibs - https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...ate-regular/1620232.uts?slotId=2#BVQAWidgetID


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

The Big R Store in Crawfordsville, Indiana, has 2 Summit Open Shot SD climbers for $127.48, originally $259.99! Tag says they are "Below Cost". NOTE: If you live in Ohio, Kentucky or Illinois I will pick one up and ship it to you for free in trade for a place to bow hunt this fall! :wink:...


----------



## HoosierArcher88

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> The Big R Store in Crawfordsville, Indiana, has 2 Summit Open Shot SD climbers for $127.48, originally $259.99! Tag says they are "Below Cost"...
> View attachment 6448973
> View attachment 6448975


Dang! Wish I wasn't 3 hours away.


----------



## meatman

BldSoakedBerber said:


> Cabelas MT050 goretex parka and bibs are both online at $99 regularly $299 in their octane pattern. Probably the best set you can buy for $200. Pants are cheaper if you're not a bibs person.
> 
> Parka - https://www.cabelas.com/product/cab...9.uts?WT.ac=RI-1620249&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1620232
> 
> Bibs - https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...ate-regular/1620232.uts?slotId=2#BVQAWidgetID


Great deal.


----------



## meatman

If anyone has a CABELAS COUPON they dont need, please send me a message! I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## optimal_max

BldSoakedBerber said:


> Cabelas MT050 goretex parka and bibs are both online at $99 regularly $299 in their octane pattern. Probably the best set you can buy for $200. Pants are cheaper if you're not a bibs person.
> 
> Parka - https://www.cabelas.com/product/cab...9.uts?WT.ac=RI-1620249&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1620232
> 
> Bibs - https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...ate-regular/1620232.uts?slotId=2#BVQAWidgetID


if you buy the cabelas gift cards on ebay for $80, you can get the set for $160

Looks like a nice set. Wonder how quiet the material is.


----------



## T-BONE 93

BldSoakedBerber said:


> Cabelas MT050 goretex parka and bibs are both online at $99 regularly $299 in their octane pattern. Probably the best set you can buy for $200. Pants are cheaper if you're not a bibs person.
> 
> Parka - https://www.cabelas.com/product/cab...9.uts?WT.ac=RI-1620249&WT.z_pg_ref=prd1620232
> 
> Bibs - https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...ate-regular/1620232.uts?slotId=2#BVQAWidgetID



Which are better? The whitetail extreme or the standhunter extreme?


----------



## meatman

T-BONE 93 said:


> Which are better? The whitetail extreme or the standhunter extreme?


Both are fantastic. You trade being waterproof with the Whitetail/goretex for being warmer with the extra thinsulate/Standhunter extreme. Pick whatever works best for your region.


----------



## flathead

T-BONE 93 said:


> Which are better? The whitetail extreme or the standhunter extreme?


If it's cold enough for the standhunter extreame it will not be raining. I have a set and it rarely gets cold enough to wear them.


----------



## optimal_max

Scentblocker has drencher pants & bibs for cheap ($14 or $20) PLUS get a free cap/facemask with purchase. Cap/facemask alone sells for $20.

https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-pant-mossy-oak.html

https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-bib-rt.html


----------



## brodgersdc

optimal_max said:


> if you buy the cabelas gift cards on ebay for $80, you can get the set for $160
> 
> Looks like a nice set. Wonder how quiet the material is.


You will not find rain gear quieter! It has a brushed polyester face similar to the downpour series by sitka only it also has a light mesh liner which keeps the outer shell from direct contact with your skin and allows better breathability than downpour. Absolutely great set, would be unfortunate if bass pro does away with this series. Cant beat it at this price. Only thing its missing are pit zips.


----------



## YooperKenny

I love my Rivers West Lakota jacket for too many reasons to provide here. If you need a functional rain jacket with many features, wear size Medium and don't mind Mossy Oak Breakup this is a steal:

http://www.cascadedirect.net/lakota-jacket/fleece-waterproof-camo-jacket-mens


----------



## blazingnate

https://www.fieldsupply.com/5-scent...erwaear-more-up-to-72-off-uc-20180329th3.html Good deals on scent blocker stuff


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker has drencher pants & bibs for cheap ($14 or $20) PLUS get a free cap/facemask with purchase. Cap/facemask alone sells for $20.
> 
> https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-pant-mossy-oak.html
> 
> https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-bib-rt.html


LOL they want $20 shipping on my $20 pair of pants.


----------



## kyswitchback

optimal_max said:


> if you buy the cabelas gift cards on ebay for $80, you can get the set for $160
> 
> Looks like a nice set. Wonder how quiet the material is.


Anybody got a link for the $100 for $80 Cabela gift cards by chance. I can’t seem to find them now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> Scentblocker has drencher pants & bibs for cheap ($14 or $20) PLUS get a free cap/facemask with purchase. Cap/facemask alone sells for $20.
> 
> https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-pant-mossy-oak.html
> 
> https://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shop/drencher-bib-rt.html


They want $20 for shipping.... LOL


----------



## optimal_max

Fezzik said:


> They want $20 for shipping.... LOL


Must depend where you are located. I was charged $9 for shipping so for $24 I got the pants and cap/facemask.


----------



## optimal_max

kyswitchback said:


> Anybody got a link for the $100 for $80 Cabela gift cards by chance. I can’t seem to find them now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I search Cabelas on ebay, its the first thing that pops up.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabela...609351&hash=item441a60d1b5:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


----------



## kyswitchback

optimal_max said:


> When I search Cabelas on ebay, its the first thing that pops up.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabela...609351&hash=item441a60d1b5:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


Thanks!! Didn't show up on the eBay App for some reason but did from the computer. 3 cards ordered using Lowe's Amex rewards points for a new LW Alpha II. Final cost = FREE


----------



## optimal_max

kyswitchback said:


> Thanks!! Didn't show up on the eBay App for some reason but did from the computer. 3 cards ordered using Lowe's Amex rewards points for a new LW Alpha II. Final cost = FREE


That is how to play the game. :thumbs_up


----------



## CarpCommander

Soooooo......who scored on the MTO50 clearance? That stuff went FAST! Both online and in stores. 

I need a parka in size large if anyone wants to make a little money on their investment. I managed to find one lone pair of pants at a local store but no luck on bibs or the parka. 

Shoot me a PM if y'all have a large parka or medium bibs you wanna part with


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Black eagle carnivore .003 shafts on Amazon. 12 for $40 or 24 for $71.99. Sizes 350, 400, 500


----------



## brodgersdc

Thanks!! Didn't show up on the eBay App for some reason but did from the computer. 3 cards ordered using Lowe's Amex rewards points for a new LW Alpha II. Final cost = FREE[/QUOTE]

Free, other than the 30k you spent too earn that cash back.


----------



## chaded

30k he likely would of spent anyway?


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

nwmnbowhunter said:


> Black eagle carnivore .003 shafts on Amazon. 12 for $40 or 24 for $71.99. Sizes 350, 400, 500


Apparently the seller is from China and is suspected to be counterfeit... order at your own risk.


----------



## optimal_max

nwmnbowhunter said:


> Apparently the seller is from China and is suspected to be counterfeit... order at your own risk.


Probably right here. He has a bunch of broadheads for sale as well.


----------



## kyswitchback

chaded said:


> 30k he likely would of spent anyway?


Correct!! Plus 5% off at Lowe’s which saved me another $2k last year alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Smartwool 1/4 zip top $35 w/free ship XXL only

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...mid-250-1-4-zip-long-sleeve-base-layer-shirt#


----------



## Rakkasan133

Camofire.com has got some blowouts on cameras today. All stealthcams though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamIdeal

I wasn't happy with Dick's about the whole gun thing but I also don't believe in telling someone how to run their business. anyway they have men's Savanna and Vortex windproof ScentLok pants on sale. also free shipping when you spend over $100. also supposed to have $20 off on online purchases but I'm assuming ScentLok is excluded because that didn't show up. https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...rice:&pageSize:&facetCategoryId:&fPrevCatId:&


----------



## Dleigh31

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/hme-12-mp-ir-trail-cam-2-pack/0000000275692


----------



## shootstraight

Just picked up a pack of Magnus Hornets 125 grain on Amazon for $22. Prices change daily sometimes so you have to check back each day.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

shootstraight said:


> Just picked up a pack of Magnus Hornets 125 grain on Amazon for $22. Prices change daily sometimes so you have to check back each day.


Were they the 2 blade ser-razors? I was watching them and was going to buy them, but I guess you got the last pack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realtown12

shootstraight said:


> Just picked up a pack of Magnus Hornets 125 grain on Amazon for $22. Prices change daily sometimes so you have to check back each day.


I just saw some 100 gr. Ser razors for $14.95 on Amazon. Almost too good to be true.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

realtown12 said:


> I just saw some 100 gr. Ser razors for $14.95 on Amazon. Almost too good to be true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I’d say it could be legit. It says bowhunters supply store. They have a good reputation here in AT....that is if it’s the same one 

Not the same price on their website though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> I’d say it could be legit. It says bowhunters supply store. They have a good reputation here in AT....that is if it’s the same one
> 
> Not the same price on their website though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a set, can update when I receive but amazon said only 5 left


----------



## shootstraight

realtown12 said:


> I just saw some 100 gr. Ser razors for $14.95 on Amazon. Almost too good to be true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I did too but mine are just the replacement blades. I took mine out of the package, took one shot at twenty then back to forty. Took one shot, right in the x ring, shot another field point, didn’t like the sound. Broke the broadhead in half with the field point, so had to go looking for blades. 

Hopefully yours are more than just blades.


----------



## IClark

Fezzik said:


> I bought a set, can update when I receive but amazon said only 5 left


Checked it out looks like it's just the main blade according to the description for 14.95


----------



## Fezzik

IClark said:


> Checked it out looks like it's just the main blade according to the description for 14.95


99.9% sure they changed the listing title and description, the link on my order history even took me to "Magnus 4 Blade Hornet Ser-Razor Broadhead (3-Pack) " until 5 minutes ago. I put in a cancellation request


----------



## optimal_max

Filed Supply has a bunch of archery stuff on sale. Real nice deals on the Axion and Fuse sights.

https://www.fieldsupply.com/archery...roadheads,+field+points,+arrows,+sights,+more.


----------



## CRE10

Ttt


----------



## TeamIdeal

today only, 8 am to 10 pm est. game cameras really marked down. 
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...57&hdpid=369a4202-16fa-4175-9af0-f621c137a6cb


----------



## flatlander8181

www.wallhangerfoodplots.com has $25 bucks off + free shipping all trail cameras code SAVE25NOW


----------



## MIbowhunter49

TeamIdeal said:


> today only, 8 am to 10 pm est. game cameras really marked down.
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...57&hdpid=369a4202-16fa-4175-9af0-f621c137a6cb


And we can pay the difference to the NRA...


----------



## optimal_max

Primos turkey jake & hen decoy set. $34.99 after rebate

https://www.amazon.com/Primos-69064...8&qid=1523643757&sr=8-3&keywords=primos+decoy


----------



## 12 point

Browning Recon Force FHD IR game cameras. $83.00

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...e-camera-with-color-viewing-screen-10-mp-camo


----------



## NYyotekiller

12 point said:


> Browning Recon Force FHD IR game cameras. $83.00
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...e-camera-with-color-viewing-screen-10-mp-camo


That's a smokin' deal! I just picked up one of those bad boys.


----------



## CBB

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Axion-Archer...615112?hash=item4410dbc7c8:g:wiIAAOSwVA5aFM2-



Ordered one of these stabilizer last week. Nice for the money. Finish has a couple minor blems but I am not concerned


----------



## optimal_max

CBB said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Axion-Archer...615112?hash=item4410dbc7c8:g:wiIAAOSwVA5aFM2-
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered one of these stabilizer last week. Nice for the money. Finish has a couple minor blems but I am not concerned


Good find. Same seller has a LOT of Axion stabs at good prices.

https://shop.tcgplayer.com/pokemon/...k-break?xid=i3af27890fdac4fb6a8f31eb5efecd87d


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Good find. Same seller has a LOT of Axion stabs at good prices.
> 
> https://shop.tcgplayer.com/pokemon/...k-break?xid=i3af27890fdac4fb6a8f31eb5efecd87d


What the?!?!? I meant to paste the link to his store. https://www.ebay.com/sch/bighornhun...15112&rmvSB=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Deereman8370

Anyone in need of some Pokémon cards, max has your covered. Good deal on stabs too.


----------



## mikear

Deereman8370 said:


> Anyone in need of some Pokémon cards, max has your covered. Good deal on stabs too.


Score. Nice find. Been looking for that one!


----------



## Fezzik

20%off code for academy
CC201820PCT

Free shipping and no tax unless you’re in California from why I’ve read


----------



## Fezzik

Lacrosse aerohead 3.5 $65 ish 
Size 8,9 and 14
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...lad-neoprene-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity-camo


----------



## Broadside Only

For those of you who bought the Bushnell Legend M binoculars - Are you have trouble with the objective lens covers? Mine keep falling off, honestly they're a complete joke slapped onto what is otherwise an awesome pair of binoculars. I know it's just a matter of time before they're lost forever - any ideas on a fix for this?


----------



## Gamover06

Broadside Only said:


> For those of you who bought the Bushnell Legend M binoculars - Are you have trouble with the objective lens covers? Mine keep falling off, honestly they're a complete joke slapped onto what is otherwise an awesome pair of binoculars. I know it's just a matter of time before they're lost forever - any ideas on a fix for this?


Threw them away right out of the package.


----------



## Broadside Only

Gamover06 said:


> Threw them away right out of the package.


How are you protecting your lenses?


----------



## Gamover06

Broadside Only said:


> How are you protecting your lenses?


Bino harness

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only

Those things are so dang big. I can see the benefit on a mountain trek or a ATV / snowmobile based hunt. For car based scouting / short walks a bino harness just seems like overkill. Too bad the included lens covers are absolute junk.


----------



## Bigeclipse

Broadside Only said:


> Those things are so dang big. I can see the benefit on a mountain trek or a ATV / snowmobile based hunt. For car based scouting / short walks a bino harness just seems like overkill. Too bad the included lens covers are absolute junk.


although ive seen much better, mine stay on perfectly fine? maybe I got lucky?


----------



## Red Eye 81

Bigeclipse said:


> although ive seen much better, mine stay on perfectly fine? maybe I got lucky?


Mine too. Not that bad for the price.


----------



## chaded

Mine have been fine as well.


----------



## Broadside Only

Mine work loose and fall off when in the flipped open "in use" position. Since several of you guys say this isn't happening to you that's good news. I think I'll contact Bushnell and see what they say. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Bigeclipse

Red Eye 81 said:


> Mine too. Not that bad for the price.


yeah especially since I got mine for 91$ shipped! These binos are not comparable to Swaro's of course but id put them up against many other binos I have used such as Monarch 5s and Leupold BX4s. I am definitely glad I got them!


----------



## eyeguy

Couldnt pass up the lacrosse boots at midway. Only size 8 and 14 but I need a 14 so works for me. $54 shipped


----------



## KYBowhunter89

https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...Archery+-+Targets-_-Rinehart+Targets-_-111650

Just picked one up. Shipping isn't bad either.


----------



## realtown12

I picked up a pair of aeroheads as well, couldn't pass them up at that price

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

If you shoot Rage's- 2 blade extreme for 19.99

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-extreme-2-blade-broadhead-100gr-2-3in-cut-3-pack-5100/


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky is having a 50% sale on a lot of their camo and boots. While I don't care for their boots anymore, I really like their hunting clothing, especially their Venator camo clothes. 

https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/


----------



## optimal_max

Should mention that the sale mentioned above ^^^^ ends 4/30 and the code is OUTDOOR50


----------



## KYBowhunter89

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BTC...193803&hash=item54599616e5:g:l0UAAOSwu4hauUVM

I've had good luck with these cams, just picked up two more for under $100. Use prep4summer at checkout and get an extra 20% off.


----------



## Red Eye 81

KYBowhunter89 said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BTC...193803&hash=item54599616e5:g:l0UAAOSwu4hauUVM
> 
> I've had good luck with these cams, just picked up two more for under $100. Use prep4summer at checkout and get an extra 20% off.


Hard to pass that one up....I should un-subscribe to this thread.


----------



## chuckalope

KYBowhunter89 said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BTC...193803&hash=item54599616e5:g:l0UAAOSwu4hauUVM
> 
> I've had good luck with these cams, just picked up two more for under $100. Use prep4summer at checkout and get an extra 20% off.


I've also had good luck with those cams. Sale ends today for the additional 20% off


----------



## deerslayer12345

Cabela's has a rimfire scope for 80%off normally $150 for $30. I bought one yesterday and used $15 in cabelas points I got for signing up and got it for $16 with ship to store! I was pretty happy. https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...rret-rimfire-riflescopes/1821575.uts?slotId=2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

KYBowhunter89 said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BTC...193803&hash=item54599616e5:g:l0UAAOSwu4hauUVM
> 
> I've had good luck with these cams, just picked up two more for under $100. Use prep4summer at checkout and get an extra 20% off.


I just picked up two of them bad boys. Too good of a deal to pass up even without the 20% off. 

This thread has literally cost me millions.


----------



## KYBowhunter89

NYyotekiller said:


> I just picked up two of them bad boys. Too good of a deal to pass up even without the 20% off.
> 
> This thread has literally cost me millions.


The same seller also has other models. I saw they had a no glow ir for $69.99.


----------



## Red Eye 81

NYyotekiller said:


> I just picked up two of them bad boys. Too good of a deal to pass up even without the 20% off.
> 
> This thread has literally cost me millions.


Millions???? What did you buy to add up to that much???!!!


----------



## NYyotekiller

Red Eye 81 said:


> Millions???? What did you buy to add up to that much???!!!


A better question would be, what haven’t I bought that has been posted on this thread?


----------



## Broadside Only

optimal_max said:


> Should mention that the sale mentioned above ^^^^ ends 4/30 and the code is OUTDOOR50


Thanks, I just saw this yesterday and made a pretty sizable order just in time, all Venator stuff. Amazing savings. Free shipping and returns too! Very happy.


----------



## optimal_max

Broadside Only said:


> Thanks, I just saw this yesterday and made a pretty sizable order just in time, all Venator stuff. Amazing savings. Free shipping and returns too! Very happy.


:thumbs_up Venator stuff is nice. Especially when you can pick it up at about 1/3 of retail price. I've been happy with all the Rocky apparel I own.


----------



## optimal_max

Speaking of which, here is a sweet deal on an XL jacket. Not sure why the other sizes are double the price. Under $27

https://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Silent...=1525292662&sr=8-1&keywords=rocky+mask+jacket


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on backpack sprayer for plotting.

https://www.amazon.com/Professional..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=VWDQSS50VTAR86SKWXFQ


----------



## frankiecruzer

Woodhaven call








. Go to website and enter the code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

This thread has been quiet! Summer slow down?


----------



## goathillinpa

Everyone is broke now!


----------



## JEEF

Ordered that Woodhaven. Never owned this expensive of a call, hopefully it's worth it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

meatman said:


> This thread has been quiet! Summer slow down?


I think we are beyond the post season sales and too early for the pre season sales.

My wallet needs the break. Lol.


----------



## Teemster

I been lookin for hawk helium sticks for a while. Finally found a place that would accept orders for them, Optics Planet. Website said 14-24 day ship time so I called to verify and the lady on the phone told me they were getting a shipment in on the 25th. She said they were 9 orders ahead of me but couldn’t tell me how many they were getting in. With coupon code WORK7 I got the 3 pack for $113. Thought someone else may be looking for them also.


----------



## Fortyneck

meatman said:


> This thread has been quiet! Summer slow down?





goathillinpa said:


> Everyone is broke now!


Can't talk, refinancing...


----------



## trippe

this page has cost me thousands


----------



## Rakkasan133

trippe said:


> this page has cost me thousands


Ditto. I was most recently plagued by the Rocky stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

One from AT

Need a new bow case ? Today 20% OFF !
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh....com/vb/showthread.php?t=5439291&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Camofire has some pretty decent prices on Stealth Cam's and game camera accessories today.

https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## HOSS570

Thoroughly disappointed at how quiet this thread has been.


$15 off $100 at Sportsmens Guide. Code SG3579. Good til 5/10.


----------



## so.illhunter 88

JEEF said:


> Ordered that Woodhaven. Never owned this expensive of a call, hopefully it's worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergs

Any Cabela's codes available? Buying some keens that are on sale right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOSS570

Cabelas $100 gift card for $80 on Ebay again. svmgiftcards is the seller.


----------



## JRM02

Does


Bergs said:


> Any Cabela's codes available? Buying some keens that are on sale right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a Cabela's discount code/coupon since the merger. I'm not sure they're still using discount codes?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

JRM02 said:


> Does I haven't seen a Cabela's discount code/coupon since the merger. I'm not sure they're still using discount codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think Bass Pro killed it. SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It will be good for the consumer they said...........................


----------



## Teemster

Figured I’d post this since this thread has been pretty quiet. Misty Mountain ISH kit RC harness for $65, regularly $250. It has reinforced side gear loops that are tacked in. If it won’t work for a linesman rope I’m sure it would be easy enough to rig somethin up on the belt. I’m gonna try it out anyways. 

https://www.extremeoutfitters.us/catalogsearch/result/?q=Misty mountain ish&category=All


----------



## Bulian82

Badlands is having up to 80 percent off tomorrow.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

so.illhunter 88 said:


> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Got me too I am going to block this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Badlands tree hugger fanny pack on sale 
34.99









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

We need to fire this thread back up!!!


----------



## Dunndm1

meatman said:


> We need to fire this thread back up!!!


Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nthewild

there are some deals on the first lite page for asat camo

https://www.firstlite.com/products/asat-and-pine.html


----------



## Pgohil

Magnus stinger buzzcuts 17.99/3pk. 
Great deal!!

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Magnus-Stinger-BuzzCut-Four-Blade-Broadheads/745639.uts









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Midway USA stealth cams on sale for 54$ with batteries and card 


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...ge-link&utm_campaign=stealth-q2-usa-smu-combo


----------



## Sparrowhawk

These HS Strut lite decoys are on sale for 44.74 at midwayusa: https://www.midwayusa.com/product/702391/hs-strut-strut-lite-jake-and-hen-turkey-decoy-combo

HS strut has a rebate for 20 off of this two pack. (Buy before May 30).

Makes the price 24.74 for the hen and jake combo. 

Rebate here: http://hunterspec.com/rebate/strut-lite-decoy-rebate

I've finally given back to this thread that has given me so many great deals.


----------



## shootstraight

Pgohil said:


> Magnus stinger buzzcuts 17.99/3pk.
> Great deal!!
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Magnus-Stinger-BuzzCut-Four-Blade-Broadheads/745639.uts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Good find, picked up two packs of the buzz cuts and 1 pack of the standard ones ($14).


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on the Buzzcuts and the HS Strut Decoys. ^^^^^^^^^^ Thanks for posting


----------



## Sparrowhawk

HS Hen available at Amazon after 10 off rebate $11.89--details of rebate and price all on amazon link:

https://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Spec...=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=hs+strut+strut+lite+decoy


----------



## Acottrell

Anyone have some suggestions for cheap or nice (for a good price) climbing sticks for the lone wolfs I got on that really good sam's club deal that was right after white tail season this year? Picked up two more stands and need sticks for them before the season rolls around.


----------



## Fezzik

Acottrell said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for cheap or nice (for a good price) climbing sticks for the lone wolfs I got on that really good sam's club deal that was right after white tail season this year? Picked up two more stands and need sticks for them before the season rolls around.


If you’re going to to leave them up; watch this thread for the ameristep 20’ sticks; usually around 25 bucks for 20 feet. Otherwise my personal favorite non Mobile sticks are the muddy/big game stagger steps. I like them because you are out from the tree. For mobile sticks I use xop and muddy pro


----------



## 100Rollie

Where are you from? I have a set of XOP's and Muddy Pros I would sell, but shipping would not be worth it.


----------



## Acottrell

Central north carolina, hour south of raleigh


----------



## Sparrowhawk

fieldsupply has some manzella gloves on sale for $9:

https://www.fieldsupply.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=manzella gloves

If you use ebates, don't forget to activate your 3.5 cashback, too.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Pgohil said:


> Magnus stinger buzzcuts 17.99/3pk.
> Great deal!!
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Magnus-Stinger-BuzzCut-Four-Blade-Broadheads/745639.uts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


THANK YOU SIR! These heads are incredible and half price is AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Anyone see turkey vests on deep discount post up!


----------



## deerslayer12345

Sparrowhawk said:


> Anyone see turkey vests on deep discount post up!


Camofire has a tenzing turkey pack for $120 https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/11

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JEEF

I know you're looking for discount deals but for $70 you can get the alps nwtf vest at normal price, solid set up, I'm a big fan of it.


Sparrowhawk said:


> Anyone see turkey vests on deep discount post up!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

BUSHNELL 10X 42MM BONE COLLECTOR TROPHY BINOCULARS $39.99 after $50 rebate. 

 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...188043889&mc_cid=8715818ff3&mc_eid=3127ddba04


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky is having another apparel sale . 30%, 40%, or 50% off depending on how many items purchased. Free shipping

https://www.rockyboots.com/apparel/...NlQifQ==&utm_source=email&utm_content=mainimg


----------



## rhs341

mikear said:


> BUSHNELL 10X 42MM BONE COLLECTOR TROPHY BINOCULARS $39.99 after $50 rebate.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...188043889&mc_cid=8715818ff3&mc_eid=3127ddba04


Anybody have any input on these?
What kind of quality are they?


----------



## realtown12

They are $74.95 on Amazon, so they'd be $24.95 after rebate.


rhs341 said:


> Anybody have any input on these?
> What kind of quality are they?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Bushnell Trophy Xtreme 16-48x50 spotting scope for $58.49 after the aforementioned $50 rebate. 
 https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Trophy-Xtreme-Spotting-Scope/dp/B01BY2XP36


----------



## Broadside Only

mikear said:


> Bushnell Trophy Xtreme 16-48x50 spotting scope for $58.49 after the aforementioned $50 rebate.
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Trophy-Xtreme-Spotting-Scope/dp/B01BY2XP36


Ordered it, along with 2 pairs of binoculars to leave at the lake house, for bird watching off the deck. Grand total a little north of 100 bucks, Nice!


----------



## Sparrowhawk

JEEF said:


> I know you're looking for discount deals but for $70 you can get the alps nwtf vest at normal price, solid set up, I'm a big fan of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On sale at Gander for 49.95:

https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/prod...qOVzNMek-ODuejdPRaxu0P3FuhRwWM9RoCH6MQAvD_BwE


----------



## brown35

Browning Strike Force BTC-5 Refurbished for $54 (after 10% off coupon) and 1 year warranty on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Sparrowhawk

brown35 said:


> Browning Strike Force BTC-5 Refurbished for $54 (after 10% off coupon) and 1 year warranty on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Good deal. Take 15 percent off with new code: PMEMDAY. Makes it 50.99


----------



## fountain

If anyone sees the 125 hype on sale again this summer please post here


----------



## Kris87

fountain said:


> If anyone sees the 125 hype on sale again this summer please post here


Yeah, so I can buy them all.


----------



## hoytslanger87

fountain said:


> If anyone sees the 125 hype on sale again this summer please post here


I believe I tried to get someone to take advantage of that deal last summer.


----------



## fountain

hoytslanger87 said:


> I believe I tried to get someone to take advantage of that deal last summer.


Well, I did get someone to take advantage of it, but they hoarding them up and won't share. 
I didnt need 125 last year, but may need em this year...just keep ya eyes peeled. You understand me....listen to me now, look at me....


----------



## hoytslanger87

Bet you'll listen next time. You hear me!!!!


----------



## fountain

Right........right......right...


----------



## Jwterry3

Anybody got a decent deal on a buck decoy?


----------



## 71212

Sportsman guide has xstand climbers on clearance. The x1 is 100 bucks.


----------



## meatman

Has anyone tried these $2 Ozark trail fillet knifes from Walmart?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Fillet-Knife-6/188892796


----------



## meatman

Has anyone tried these $2 Ozark trail fillet knifes from Walmart?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Fillet-Knife-6/188892796


View attachment 6499677


----------



## useyourbow

meatman said:


> Has anyone tried these $2 Ozark trail fillet knifes from Walmart?
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Fillet-Knife-6/188892796
> 
> 
> View attachment 6499677



Paid full price for mine and like it a lot.


----------



## Jerred44

I bought one. It's an ok knife


----------



## Fortyneck

Jerred44 said:


> I bought one. It's an ok knife


At 2$ it's better than having to sharpen a tooth brush...


----------



## trophyhunter11

This thread is going to cause me to get another job

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

trophyhunter11 said:


> This thread is going to cause me to get another job
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Better than becoming a thief or a beggar.


----------



## Dunndm1

Gohunt.com has 25% off a lot of stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Jerred44 said:


> I bought one. It's an ok knife


I don’t have many expectations for this knife but is it half decent at holding an edge?


----------



## Jerred44

Ya it stays sharp for awhile. Iv only used it to cut up fruit so far


----------



## meatman

Jerred44 said:


> Ya it stays sharp for awhile. Iv only used it to cut up fruit so far


Any idea what steel it is? Stamped on the blade?


----------



## buck513

i got one. not worth the 2 bucks.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field Supply has some pretty decent sales on some archery gear.

https://www.fieldsupply.com/archery...s-cases-more-archery-gear-uc-20180408su3.html


----------



## eskimoohunt

Subscribe


----------



## luckyhunter

subscribe


----------



## EJP1234

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawk-Ext...75035&wl11=online&wl12=36545641&wl13=&veh=sem

I got 20 of them delivered for $105... thats a great deal!


----------



## ddouin

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials


----------



## NYyotekiller

Rogers Sporting Goods has a good sale on a Millenium M150SL.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/millenium-aluminum-m150sl-monster-lock-on-treestand.html


----------



## Barlow96

EJP1234 said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawk-Ext...75035&wl11=online&wl12=36545641&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> I got 20 of them delivered for $105... thats a great deal!


I picked up some hawk hooks and real tree ez hanger 13 inch today. Never have enough of those.


----------



## frankiecruzer

Barlow96 said:


> I picked up some hawk hooks and real tree ez hanger 13 inch today. Never have enough of those.


Just picked up 2 thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Primos Gobstopper Decoy combo 50 percent off at Midway Usa for $24.63:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/275355/primos-gobbstopper-turkey-decoy-combo


----------



## optimal_max

Finally got my Bushnell rebate in the mail today.


----------



## Fezzik

optimal_max said:


> Finally got my Bushnell rebate in the mail today.


Got my first within 4 weeks and my second one arrived last Friday


----------



## meatman

I look forward to this thread getting more love come fall. Need deals!


----------



## Fezzik

$1 shipping at cabelas with code Martinwins2 for stuff under $50; free shipping over 50 with code Freeship


----------



## Fortyneck

KUIU - %60 off just look up!


----------



## muzzypower

i grabbed that xstand deal on sportsman's guide. found a free shipping code online. 94 to the door will make it worth a try


----------



## meatman

Free shipping at Bass Pro.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Fortyneck said:


> KUIU - %60 off just look up!


Outlet? Or is there a 60 percent coupon floating around?


----------



## mattmann

Sparrowhawk said:


> Outlet? Or is there a 60 percent coupon floating around?


Same question?? I didn’t see much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

mattmann said:


> Same question?? I didn’t see much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was thinking the same thing as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck

Sorry, yes the outlet. Some decent deals in there on some rain gear if you're in to that sort of thing.

https://www.kuiu.com/outlet/


----------



## hoytslanger87

Academy has nockturnals single packs for $4.89. Bought 6 green X nocks for $31 out the door.


----------



## HunterLaky

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials


----------



## mtimms

Tasco 8mp trail cams for $28. Who knows if it's worth a crap but going to put one out this weekend.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good sale on a 2018 model Browning camera.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188351405&mc_cid=794d6aa3a6&mc_eid=cc38e7c90f


----------



## mattmann

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, yes the outlet. Some decent deals in there on some rain gear if you're in to that sort of thing.
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com/outlet/


Dumb me didn’t let it load when I scrolled down and thought it was only a few items [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brown35

20% off any item (max $100 discount) on eBay right now until 7pm PT. Just enter code "pickdadsgift" in the promotion code section before purchasing


----------



## Broadside Only

brown35 said:


> 20% off any item (max $100 discount) on eBay right now until 7pm PT. Just enter code "pickdadsgift" in the promotion code section before purchasing


Tried this on a 48 dollar item but got denied with this message: "We can't apply this code until you reach the minimum order total."


----------



## Fezzik

Broadside Only said:


> Tried this on a 48 dollar item but got denied with this message: "We can't apply this code until you reach the minimum order total."


Minimum 50$ purchase; details on eBay home page


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Minimum 50$ purchase; details on eBay home page


Darn. Lansky kit is $40. I was ready to go!


----------



## MNarrow

Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA - for some reason 2 vs 3 packs cost the same. So, 3 twelve packs for $26.98.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/energizer-ultimate-lithium-aa-batteries-12-pack/5900935.p?skuId=5900935


----------



## MNarrow

Everything on Feradyne website 15% off with CRUSH15 code

https://feradyne.com/


----------



## gridman

picked up a pair of bushnell trophy binos 54 dollars just now on ebay ............bushnell still has the 50 dollar rebate too..............anybody use that rebate yet?


----------



## optimal_max

gridman said:


> picked up a pair of bushnell trophy binos 54 dollars just now on ebay ............bushnell still has the 50 dollar rebate too..............anybody use that rebate yet?


If that $50 rebate works on any Trophy or Trophy XLT as stated, that is a heck of a deal.

Especially when combo'ed with the 20% off code on ebay.


----------



## Rev44

optimal_max said:


> If that $50 rebate works on any Trophy or Trophy XLT as stated, that is a heck of a deal.
> 
> Especially when combo'ed with the 20% off code on ebay.


It works for those. Can get for 14.00


----------



## BigBrian

MNarrow said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA - for some reason 2 vs 3 packs cost the same. So, 3 twelve packs for $26.98.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/energizer-ultimate-lithium-aa-batteries-12-pack/5900935.p?skuId=5900935


I literally was looking for 50 AA lithiums last night for trail cameras. Did the 3 pack and it came up as the two pack. Bought 2 orders of 3 packs. Heck of a deal if they don't cancel it for the error!


----------



## BigBrian

Curious if the rebate for the binoculars will include the Trophy XLT? I need a good pair of compact binoculars and with the rebate on Ebay they would be basically free.


----------



## Fezzik

BigBrian said:


> Curious if the rebate for the binoculars will include the Trophy XLT? I need a good pair of compact binoculars and with the rebate on Ebay they would be basically free.


http://www.bushnell.com/Bushnell/files/3e/3e5db6ca-e14c-4bff-8178-c578e8ef4b32.pdf


----------



## realtown12

I just picked up a pair of 10x42 xlt binos, will be $13.99 after rebate. I should have scrolled a little further and gotten the 10×42 going for $69.99 instead of $79.99. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

realtown12 said:


> I just picked up a pair of 10x42 xlt binos, will be $13.99 after rebate. I should have scrolled a little further and gotten the 10×42 going for $69.99 instead of $79.99.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


About these rebates. They need to come from an authorized seller (ie you cannot sell your binos to your buddy on eBay and pocket the rebate). Which vendor are you buying the binos from? Do you have a link?


----------



## realtown12

meatman said:


> About these rebates. They need to come from an authorized seller (ie you cannot sell your binos to your buddy on eBay and pocket the rebate). Which vendor are you buying the binos from? Do you have a link?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273187097376

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

BigBrian said:


> I literally was looking for 50 AA lithiums last night for trail cameras. Did the 3 pack and it came up as the two pack. Bought 2 orders of 3 packs. Heck of a deal if they don't cancel it for the error!


A couple days ago I did the 3 pack pick up in store because the free shipping is only supposed to be for orders over $35. Anyways, yesterday I was looking at the site again and it does allow you the free shipping with the 3 pack of order of only $26 so I did another 3 pack with free shipping. Last night I picked up one of the orders at Best Buy and the other has been shipped out and will receive tomorrow. This morning I ordered another 3 pack. 36 Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA for $27.......can't beat that!


----------



## Bergs

MNarrow said:


> A couple days ago I did the 3 pack pick up in store because the free shipping is only supposed to be for orders over $35. Anyways, yesterday I was looking at the site again and it does allow you the free shipping with the 3 pack of order of only $26 so I did another 3 pack with free shipping. Last night I picked up one of the orders at Best Buy and the other has been shipped out and will receive tomorrow. This morning I ordered another 3 pack. 36 Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA for $27.......can't beat that!


I ordered the same thing last night. Total for 3 packs was $28 something. This morning my wife checks the credit card transactions and they only took out $18.??. We will see what arrives in the mail. 
Great deal if I actually get what I ordered.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Bergs said:


> I ordered the same thing last night. Total for 3 packs was $28 something. This morning my wife checks the credit card transactions and they only took out $18.??. We will see what arrives in the mail.
> Great deal if I actually get what I ordered.


I got a 1 cent refund from Best Buy a few hours after my order for a 3 pack. All kinds of weird stuff going on, I have no idea if these will end up arriving or not.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Scratch that, got a shipping notification just now and ordered 3 more packs.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

I also did the Best Buy battery order but my 3 packs were 28 shipped. Still better than the 40 that amazon wants for the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

AUDuckSlayer said:


> I also did the Best Buy battery order but my 3 packs were 28 shipped. Still better than the 40 that amazon wants for the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, depends on how much your state sales tax is. Mine came in at 29.10 or so with tax and free shipping.


----------



## BigBrian

meatman said:


> About these rebates. They need to come from an authorized seller (ie you cannot sell your binos to your buddy on eBay and pocket the rebate). Which vendor are you buying the binos from? Do you have a link?


Try and find one that has an actual physical store but sells things on eBay as well. I’ve probably picked up 8 Bushnell trophy cams on eBay with the rebate going on and as long as you get it from someone who operates a store I’ve never had any issues.


----------



## BigBrian

I also got an email that me hawk bow arms were cancelled. Pissed about that one, needed those for a dozen or so treestands that needed longer arms.


----------



## chuckalope

Great deal on the batteries! Thank you for the heads up! I love this thread, my wife......not so much lol


----------



## Barlow96

BigBrian said:


> I also got an email that me hawk bow arms were cancelled. Pissed about that one, needed those for a dozen or so treestands that needed longer arms.


My realtree 13 inch ez hangers and my hawk single hooks have already delivered to me.


----------



## BigBrian

Barlow96 said:


> My realtree 13 inch ez hangers and my hawk single hooks have already delivered to me.


Different products though, the arms were now out of stock. I did also order something like 25 of them so that probably didn't help. LOL


----------



## Teemster

BigBrian said:


> Try and find one that has an actual physical store but sells things on eBay as well. I’ve probably picked up 8 Bushnell trophy cams on eBay with the rebate going on and as long as you get it from someone who operates a store I’ve never had any issues.


Is there a separate rebate for trophy cams? I don’t see where cameras are listed on the rebate form? If it does works that’d be a pretty good deal.


----------



## BigBrian

Teemster said:


> Is there a separate rebate for trophy cams? I don’t see where cameras are listed on the rebate form? If it does works that’d be a pretty good deal.


Not right now, I was referring to the past. Sorry about that. Bushnell sometimes has rebates on cameras in July/August that I'm sure will be posted on here. If not, Cabelas and Dicks usually have a trade in at the end of July where you give them any brand broken camera and they give you $30 off. Usually with a coupon you can get the price down to $60 with the trade in.


----------



## CarpCommander

I got my 6 packs of batteries today in the mail. Talk about stupid fast shipping! I placed the order y-day morning and had em today. I don’t use lithium’s very often, but they are nice to have handy when the temps dip below zero for weeks at a time and I have my cams snapping hundreds of pics a week.


----------



## Teemster

BigBrian said:


> Not right now, I was referring to the past. Sorry about that. Bushnell sometimes has rebates on cameras in July/August that I'm sure will be posted on here. If not, Cabelas and Dicks usually have a trade in at the end of July where you give them any brand broken camera and they give you $30 off. Usually with a coupon you can get the price down to $60 with the trade in.


10-4...I thought that might be what ya meant. I called them (Vista Outdoors) and they said the only only rebate they have right now on cams is 25% off on Bushnell cams at Cabela’s right now. So, if anyone is lookin at Bushnell cams at Cabela’s you can call them and get the 25% off rebate info lol.


----------



## hoytslanger87

30% off on surefires website for Father’s Day.


----------



## ggrue

$67.00 shipped, with $50.00 rebate makes them $18. Not too shabby


----------



## gridman

ggrue said:


> View attachment 6514579
> 
> 
> $67.00 shipped, with $50.00 rebate makes them $18. Not too shabby


I bought the 10x42’s last week when ebay has the 20% off discount, 54 dollars shipped..... boy I hope the rebate goes through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrue

Yeah me too. I got two pair of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfilament

Not sure if anyone else posted it, but OnX has 30% off for Father's Day. I had been considering it, and literally within a few hours of having it I think I already have a lead on a place I may be able to hunt near some public I hunt. It's worth it just for the property owner info, much less the GPS/boundary info you can use when off-line.


----------



## hokiehunter373

kfilament said:


> Not sure if anyone else posted it, but OnX has 30% off for Father's Day. I had been considering it, and literally within a few hours of having it I think I already have a lead on a place I may be able to hunt near some public I hunt. It's worth it just for the property owner info, much less the GPS/boundary info you can use when off-line.


Agreed. And for anyone that doesn’t feel like pulling the trigger now they also do a thanksgiving/Black Friday sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow96

hokiehunter373 said:


> Agreed. And for anyone that doesn’t feel like pulling the trigger now they also do a thanksgiving/Black Friday sale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it worth for the guy that only hunts public land and has GPS with birds eye view already.


----------



## CRE10

Are the Bushnell Trophy Binos good? are they similar to the cheaper Vortex Diamonbacks? I was thinking of leaving them in my truck as a cheap pair. I don't really want to leave a $700 pair in a 130 degree truck or have them stolen.


----------



## Fezzik

CRE10 said:


> Are the Bushnell Trophy Binos good? are they similar to the cheaper Vortex Diamonbacks? I was thinking of leaving them in my truck as a cheap pair. I don't really want to leave a $700 pair in a 130 degree truck or have them stolen.


They’re $18; sounds like they’ll work


----------



## deerslayer12345

CRE10 said:


> Are the Bushnell Trophy Binos good? are they similar to the cheaper Vortex Diamonbacks? I was thinking of leaving them in my truck as a cheap pair. I don't really want to leave a $700 pair in a 130 degree truck or have them stolen.


My brother just got the Bushnell trophy and I have the diamondbacks. The Bushnells aren't as clear around the edges but they're still decent binos. I think they would compare more to the crossfire binos but can't say for sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

CRE10 said:


> Are the Bushnell Trophy Binos good? are they similar to the cheaper Vortex Diamonbacks? I was thinking of leaving them in my truck as a cheap pair. I don't really want to leave a $700 pair in a 130 degree truck or have them stolen.


I have had the Bushnell trophy Binos for about a week....paid 75ish on amazon and my $50 rebate is in process....they are “ok” for a cheap pair ($25) to leave in my truck.....my zeiss stay in the safe unless I’m hunting....actually thinking about buying a second set just for the boat.....just my 2 cents


----------



## ggrue

rhs341 said:


> I have had the Bushnell trophy Binos for about a week....paid 75ish on amazon and my $50 rebate is in process....they are “ok” for a cheap pair ($25) to leave in my truck.....my zeiss stay in the safe unless I’m hunting....actually thinking about buying a second set just for the boat.....just my 2 cents


They are par for the course. Lifetime warranty and I have 36 bucks in two pair. I don't care how it gets in my truck they're staying inside it.


----------



## gridman

I just got an email from bushnell saying my rebate was approved....... not too bad, bushnell trophy 10x42 binoculars for 4 dollars........ works for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

gridman said:


> I just got an email from bushnell saying my rebate was approved....... not too bad, bushnell trophy 10x42 binoculars for 4 dollars........ works for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA great deal!!!


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/401072/rinehart-doloma-turkey-decoy-combo

Midway is clearing out a lot of turkey decoys cheap. This rinehart combo for 28$


----------



## eyeguy

Anyone know if the 50$ rebate works for the 10x28 trophy. I am looking for a compact pair. Have lots of higher end 8 and 10 x42.


----------



## gridman

CRE10 said:


> Are the Bushnell Trophy Binos good? are they similar to the cheaper Vortex Diamonbacks? I was thinking of leaving them in my truck as a cheap pair. I don't really want to leave a $700 pair in a 130 degree truck or have them stolen.


im happy with mine so far, they are a bit heavy,built like a tank


----------



## gridman

eyeguy said:


> Anyone know if the 50$ rebate works for the 10x28 trophy. I am looking for a compact pair. Have lots of higher end 8 and 10 x42.



View attachment bushnell.pdf


I'd say you are good to go


----------



## eyeguy

Thanks gridman, It looked like it to me but did see the word select models so was unsure.


----------



## Fezzik

Saw this on FB
Tactacam 5.0 with a free XOP vanish 
https://wibowbros.com/products/tactacam-5-0-pre-sale-combo


----------



## tyepsu

Fezzik said:


> Saw this on FB
> Tactacam 5.0 with a free XOP vanish
> https://wibowbros.com/products/tactacam-5-0-pre-sale-combo


I've never heard of or ordered from that website. Do you know if it's a legitimate business? Seems like a good deal.


----------



## mattmann

tyepsu said:


> I've never heard of or ordered from that website. Do you know if it's a legitimate business? Seems like a good deal.


I’m wondering the same thing. Is that a good climber stand??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Barlow96 said:


> Is it worth for the guy that only hunts public land and has GPS with birds eye view already.


I haven’t had a GPS to compare so I’m not a good person to ask 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

tyepsu said:


> I've never heard of or ordered from that website. Do you know if it's a legitimate business? Seems like a good deal.


Looks legit on google. But I’ve never dealt with them personally. I’d argue it’s a good deal if you specifically wanted the tactacam 5.0


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

LaCrosse Footwear 25% off.....http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/


----------



## chuckalope

Anyone have a good source or seen a sale on cable locks for trail cameras? I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Kris87

Ramcat 125gr originals (my favorite fixed head ever) are on sale at Cabelas for $19.88. I just picked up a bunch. I guess Cabelas is clearing out all the 125gr heads much like Bass Pro did.


----------



## Broadside Only

kfilament said:


> Not sure if anyone else posted it, but OnX has 30% off for Father's Day. I had been considering it, and literally within a few hours of having it I think I already have a lead on a place I may be able to hunt near some public I hunt. It's worth it just for the property owner info, much less the GPS/boundary info you can use when off-line.


Can't seem to get this to work. Trying to buy a chip for GPS. Can't see 30% off, or even a place to enter a code.


----------



## mikear

Broadside Only said:


> Can't seem to get this to work. Trying to buy a chip for GPS. Can't see 30% off, or even a place to enter a code.


Only works on the app and only through their website.


----------



## Bergs

Seems like a good deal. I'm assuming once you purchase from this place you get a code. Anybody ever get this through camofire before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

^ sold out now


----------



## meatman

Onyx vs huntstand? I use the free huntstand. Not too intuitive but it works. What can you do with onyx that you cannot with huntstand?


----------



## Hoytdude90

I've used Huntstand miles back in with no service as a GPS with the downloaded maps feature, and has worked great so far for me. Not saying it's perfect, but for a free app it sure gets the job done.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Teemster said:


> ^ sold out now


The Onx? Wonder how a membership could sell out?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

I suppose the memberships sold out because ONx is only letting camofire sell a limited amount. I bought the ONX colorado chip on camofire it is 20-35 dollars cheaper than everywhere else I can find it for sale. I have heard that quite a few people that have used the app think its a pain to predownload the info and its just easier to use the gps for all of the navigation. Think the app will work and huntstand and gaia will work also. Might have my son buy the gaia app and I will use the chip and see which is more useful for the area in colorado we hunt.


----------



## twobiscuit

Has anybody seen any deals on some ol man roost lock ons? I finally got in a club and want to hang a few of them.


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter

In regards to the Wibowbros.com website they are a legit business, i ordered my lone wolf alpha II from this winter when they had a killer sale on them.


----------



## TBoo

Bump to the top!!! C'mon let's here some more deals! This has been boring for a few days now!


----------



## meatman

TBoo said:


> Bump to the top!!! C'mon let's here some more deals! This has been boring for a few days now!


^^^^^^^^ This!!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

Check your local Walmart. Turkey decoys, calls, etc., on clearance. All diaphragm calls at our store were $2.50 each.


----------



## AntlerNerd

Some pretty cheap stealth cams on Camofire.com this morning. I have no idea how good they but hard to beat the price!


----------



## Romero14

Cabela's gift cards are back up for $80.


----------



## Planopurist

Romero14 said:


> Cabela's gift cards are back up for $80.


Where can I find these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

https://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-spy-gen2
$20 bucks for a cam thats great for public land or bait piles.


----------



## Romero14

Planopurist said:


> Where can I find these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. They're on ebay.


----------



## nwiles

Hoytdude90 said:


> https://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-spy-gen2
> $20 bucks for a cam thats great for public land or bait piles.


Thanks just ordered two for that purpose.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Can’t get on that website for some reason? Won’t work? Must be a sign from my wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Anyone else having issues getting on moultrie website?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

Link goes right through for me on my phone

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JBulcoc2

Link worked just fine for me. Just ordered 4 for some public areas


----------



## gridman

I got through, but their website did everything in its power to not let me buy any, redirected me 4 times, I only wanted 2 cameras, by the time I got to checkout, my cart showed 13 cameras...... all set, must be a sign not to buy them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwiles

Redirected me twice as well but like you I would not be denied

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

I love a deal and could use a couple more trail cameras but the reviews are so bad on those I'll pass, don't need the frustration.


----------



## CBB

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I love a deal and could use a couple more trail cameras but the reviews are so bad on those I'll pass, don't need the frustration.


Yup...


----------



## Bigeclipse

Hoytdude90 said:


> https://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-spy-gen2
> $20 bucks for a cam thats great for public land or bait piles.


I just checked...2.5sec trigger speed is pretty terrible...


----------



## optimal_max

Ebay has a 20% off sale on Outdoor stuff including archery equipment. Free shipping too. Code is PARTYINUSA

Link for archery stuff https://www.ebay.com/sch/Archery/20...o-inc&_sop=12&_ipg=50&LH_FS=1&_dmd=2&_fosrp=1


----------



## MNarrow

Bigeclipse said:


> I just checked...2.5sec trigger speed is pretty terrible...


Not for sitting on bait and for $19.


----------



## Bigeclipse

MNarrow said:


> Not for sitting on bait and for $19.


I guess...id rather spend 35$ and get a camera with a sub second trigger like some of the tascos but that is just me I guess.


----------



## BigBrian

Refurbed browning cameras on eBay now for $41 with the discount code. You won’t beat that and his coming from someone who runs 90% Bushnell cameras.


----------



## Bigeclipse

BigBrian said:


> Refurbed browning cameras on eBay now for $41 with the discount code. You won’t beat that and his coming from someone who runs 90% Bushnell cameras.


whats the discount code?


----------



## JEEF

BigBrian said:


> Refurbed browning cameras on eBay now for $41 with the discount code. You won’t beat that and his coming from someone who runs 90% Bushnell cameras.


Just ordered 2 for a mere $80, hopefully they work out, never had a Browning before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JEEF

Bigeclipse said:


> whats the discount code?


PARTYINUSA 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

nevermind found it! Awesome deal!


----------



## meatman

No Thirdhand bow holders on the EBAY sale


----------



## Rakkasan133

This Browning BTX-3XR spec ops deal is no joke. Great camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Rakkasan133 said:


> This Browning BTX-3XR spec ops deal is no joke. Great camera.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

hokiehunter373 said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay. Refurbished for 52$ but then with 20% eBay code brings it down to 40$ Comes with 1 year warranty. I just ordered 2!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Bigeclipse said:


> eBay. Refurbished for 52$ but then with 20% eBay code brings it down to 40$ Comes with 1 year warranty. I just ordered 2!


Not finding anything


----------



## KYBowhunter89

I ran one last year from September until February. 

3 shot burst with like 30 second interval on trails and scrapes.

I'm still above 90% with the original 6 lithium batteries.

It took very crisp daytime pictures and good night pics with little blur. I have since ordered two more along with a spec ops. I'm going to give them a try in the time lapse mode the next few months to see how they do. So far I'm super impressed with the Browning trail cams I have tried. 

I picked up a strike force pro last year on an eBay sale with a 16 gig card for like $120. It is my favorite camera I've ran to date.


----------



## Teemster

Can someone post a link? I can’t find em either.


----------



## Bigeclipse

Teemster said:


> Can someone post a link? I can’t find em either.


appear to be sold out at that price.


----------



## optimal_max

Magnus Buzzcut replacement blade 100gr $5 each (lot of 4) $20

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Archery-Lo...eplacement-blades-100gr/122942269084?var=null

same guy had a lot of 9 packs for $27 that I already picked up.


----------



## 71212

15% off anything today, ebay code perfectday


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

71212 said:


> 15% off anything today, ebay code perfectday


I bought a dozen arrow shafts and a trail camera. Great deal.


----------



## gjs4

Any good camera details or eBay codes for today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

gjs4 said:


> Any good camera details or eBay codes for today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20% off on eBay PARTYINUSA, have to look through the seller list, Williams outdoors has some decent deals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer

I thought i was going to use it but here is $10 of $30 only at bass pro shop must use in store










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Millennium M7 Microlite stand $134 + free shipping with code PARTYINUSA.
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362349907939

Millennium M60-U stand $144 + free shipping with same code. 
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113054528079

Millennium M100 $168 + free shipping with same code. 
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112080694835


----------



## mikear

QAD HDX rest for $86 and free shipping with code PARTYINUSA
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182591355307


----------



## optimal_max

HHA Virtus Rest $76 when you use PARTYINUSA code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HHA-Virtus...668053&hash=item48abeaa16d:g:q5UAAOSwatda5y7n


----------



## CamoRoss

Ran across this and wanted to share. There’s a huge list of 4th of July sales.

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/4th-of-july-hunting-gear-sales-and-deals/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JEEF

Was looking for battery deals, this seems like a good one for as long as they hold up. Also not sure if this is a special but 16GB SanDisk SD cards are on Amazon for $8.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Menards has a good battery deal. 24 pack Duracells $14.99 with a $10 rebate. Gets you 24 batteries for $4.99.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Camofire has trail cams on sale today


----------



## AintNoGriz

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Menards has a good battery deal. 24 pack Duracells $14.99 with a $10 rebate. Gets you 24 batteries for $4.99.


Thats a sweet deal. Too bad I don't have a store close by.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

My local Walmart has all individual diaphragm turkey calls for $1!!


----------



## TauntoHawk

71212 said:


> 15% off anything today, ebay code perfectday


I didn't realize eBay did promos? Do they do that often? How does that work when you are buying product from individuals does eBay eat the promo discount just to drive traffic 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Houndstooth game calls has a promo this weekend (July 4th) for 25% off and free shipping over $20 some of the best turkey call diaphragms, excellent pot calls and really good grunt tubes and owl hooters. No affiliation just as a guy who has run hundreds of custom turkey calls I know a pretty good one. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71212

TauntoHawk said:


> I didn't realize eBay did promos? Do they do that often? How does that work when you are buying product from individuals does eBay eat the promo discount just to drive traffic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I’m not sure how it works but I have seen them do it at least three times this calendar year. I’m guessing they reimburse the sellers, but once again I don’t know.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Very good broadheads for a very good price. Titanium, too! 

http://www.huntersfriend.com/TruGlo-Titanium-X-Mechanical-2-Blade-Broadheads.html


----------



## Richard Cranium

TauntoHawk said:


> Houndstooth game calls has a promo this weekend (July 4th) for 25% off and free shipping over $20 some of the best turkey call diaphragms, excellent pot calls and really good grunt tubes and owl hooters. No affiliation just as a guy who has run hundreds of custom turkey calls I know a pretty good one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Do you happen to know the promo code? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Richard Cranium said:


> Do you happen to know the promo code? I don't see it on the website.


Yeah the code is: july4th 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

Richard Cranium said:


> Do you happen to know the promo code? I don't see it on the website.


I used to not see the codes because I had my account as a favorite. Trick is to always go to eBay.com and you'll see any codes available scrolling across the top of the page. 

I believe these sellers get the money just like any other transaction. Ebay owns Paypal so when someone pays when they purchase with the code, Paypal automatically covers the rest. Ebay generally makes about 10% off a seller on final value fees and a paypal takes a couple % as well so really eBay is only losing a couple dollars on these deals.


----------



## gridman

TauntoHawk said:


> I didn't realize eBay did promos? Do they do that often? How does that work when you are buying product from individuals does eBay eat the promo discount just to drive traffic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sometimes eBay promo codes are good throughout the site, a lot of times they are only good with certain sellers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

Rage Hypos $35
https://www.amazon.com/Rage-39100-Hypodermic-Mechanical-Technology/dp/B00AU6DEB6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1530727152&sr=8-1&keywords=rage%2Bhypodermic%2Bbroadheads%2B100%2Bgrain&th=1&psc=1

Rage Trypan $39
https://www.amazon.com/Rage-Hypodermic-Trypan-Titanium-Broadhead/dp/B071YCGGKS/ref=pd_sbs_200_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B071YCGGKS&pd_rd_r=0NA950YY9SX7VR6PB8KC&pd_rd_w=idre0&pd_rd_wg=aVGco&psc=1&refRID=0NA950YY9SX7VR6PB8KC


----------



## Dleigh31

Hawk Extendable Bow Arm $7.50
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawk-Extendable-Bow-Arm/36545641


----------



## pinwheeled

tagged


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Cabelas has their MT050 Quiet Pack rain gear on sale with free shipping for over $99 purchase. I just bought a set last night. Debated on the Sitka Downpour but couldn't pass on this deal. Almost 50% off!

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up. 

ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship

https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MissouriBowtech

backstraps01 said:


> I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up.
> 
> ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Bought 2, thx!


----------



## bejayze

Thanks, had to buy one for that price, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## VF_MIKE

backstraps01 said:


> I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up.
> 
> ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Got last one. Thx

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Buddy and I met at Walmart. Cleaned out 27 Dunstan Chestnuts trees for 10$ each I took 14 he took 13! Some are a little stressed. Going to have a blast planting on my new 52acre patch!!


----------



## Fezzik

Random Sitka items on closeout

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/sitka-gear-closeout-sale-at-eurooptic/


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...-black-stock-blue-barrel-with-3-9x-32mm-scope

Anyone looking for a smoking deal on a pellet gun??


----------



## thelefty41

Just saw(via cabelas website) that gold tip is running a $30 rebate on a dozen XT Hunter arrows/shafts. $15 rebate on a half dozen also.


----------



## CamoRoss

Saw this on Hunting Gear Deals: Elite Impulse 31 - New, various sizes - Only $549.99

www.huntinggeardeals.com


----------



## sirrobinhood

backstraps01 said:


> I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up.
> 
> ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I bought 2, Haven't received anything yet! Hope they are not used!


----------



## 2Rsquared

thelefty41 said:


> Just saw(via cabelas website) that gold tip is running a $30 rebate on a dozen XT Hunter arrows/shafts. $15 rebate on a half dozen also.


Thanks Lefty41....you just saved me $30.

















https://promotions.vistaoutdoor.com/brands/6/62

I do not think you are required to buy only from Cabelas. It appears you can buy from other retailers as well.


----------



## Pgohil

Edit.


----------



## Buckem

Pgohil said:


> M or keih mcjivl uhy
> Yle vh home for. Vygchbihvu
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


^^^^ Can't say that I have seen a butt post before.


----------



## optimal_max

Walmart is selling the Gold Tip Hunter XT's for about $85 per dozen pre-fletched w/nocks & inserts included.

After rebate $55 per dozen. 

If you use ebates, you can get an extra 10% off. Got a dozen for $47.50


----------



## hookedonbow

sirrobinhood said:


> I bought 2, Haven't received anything yet! Hope they are not used!


If used, contact ebay and they will get you a refund. The seller advises "New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items)."


----------



## backstraps01

backstraps01 said:


> I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up.
> 
> ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649




Looks like the seller is collecting negative feedback on the sale of these batteries.
I purchased batterires from seller, have not received any notifications as of yet...mine is supposed to deliver by the 13th
We shall see, I just wanted you guys to be aware so you can stay on top in case yall bought some as well.


----------



## eyeguy

I am in the same boat on the batteries no shipping notification and supposed to b delivered by the 13th. Guessing not going to happen.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Looking like I'll have to get ebay/paypal to refund the battery money


----------



## deerslayer12345

Midwayusa has rage hypos 125 gr for $20 with free shipping over $25. https://www.midwayusa.com/product/7...cal-broadhead-2-cut-stainless-steel-pack-of-3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ASeriousHunter

optimal_max said:


> Walmart is selling the Gold Tip Hunter XT's for about $85 per dozen pre-fletched w/nocks & inserts included.
> 
> After rebate $55 per dozen.
> 
> If you use ebates, you can get an extra 10% off. Got a dozen for $47.50




Not seeing them near that price. I am needing 400's. Do you have a link?


----------



## cadena24

ASeriousHunter said:


> Not seeing them near that price. I am needing 400's. Do you have a link?











I search just gold tip and it was like the 5th one down.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planopurist

Just Listed - Daily Super Deals on Select Hunting Sights. Up to 25% off! (While supplies last). 48 hours only. www.FulcrumArchery.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

ASeriousHunter said:


> Not seeing them near that price. I am needing 400's. Do you have a link?


You have to use the mail-in-rebate to get the $30 back through the mail to get the price down to $55

see post #3039


----------



## optimal_max

Sorry I was wrong in a previous post, they are not pre-fletched, they are shafts with nocks and inserts. I was looking at some of the 6-packs that do come pre-fletched.


----------



## ASeriousHunter

optimal_max said:


> Sorry I was wrong in a previous post, they are not pre-fletched, they are shafts with nocks and inserts. I was looking at some of the 6-packs that do come pre-fletched.


Ok. That's the difference.


----------



## backstraps01

backstraps01 said:


> I do not know or have anything to do with the seller....seen this during a search and thought I would pass the deal along. Heck if its a scam eBay or PayPal should take care of us. I bought a listing, too good to pass it up.
> 
> ENERGIZER LITHIUM 50 PACK $22 free ship
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-Energiz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Ebay contacted me today to inform me the sellers acct had been compromised by a third party. I began process for a return
Sorry for the trouble I caused yall that bought the batteries! You need to get a refund issued by ebay/paypal now though


----------



## MissouriBowtech

backstraps01 said:


> Ebay contacted me today to inform me the sellers acct had been compromised by a third party. I began process for a return
> Sorry for the trouble I caused yall that bought the batteries! You need to get a refund issued by ebay/paypal now though


Yeah a buddy and I submitted paypal claims on Monday and then I got that same email from ebay yesterday. Hopefully it doesn't take long!


----------



## backstraps01

I got my refund immediately 
May have took 10 mins total process


----------



## hoytslanger87

Field & stream has a one day flash sale going today.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

backstraps01 said:


> I got my refund immediately
> May have took 10 mins total process


How did you accomplish this?


----------



## backstraps01

MissouriBowtech said:


> How did you accomplish this?




I followed the instructions within the email from eBay....it prompted me to contact the seller (as ebay is aware, a third party compromised the sellers idenity) once I stated Indidnt recoeve my item in which Inpaod for, i got an email within a few mins from ebay stating a refund had been issued. I checked my acct, refund was there.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

I screwed up contacting paypal 1st then, gonna take longer I guess.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

Id say if you still have the email from eBay, you can follow the hyper links and get it done fast.


----------



## Improved700

I got the same email. I'll start the refund in the morning.
Thanks for the link though, it would have been a great deal!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

backstraps01 said:


> Id say if you still have the email from eBay, you can follow the hyper links and get it done fast.


Nope they booted it since I have a claim with paypal, doh!


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Any hang on treestand deals? Looking for cheaper treestands as I will be using on public ground. Does Amazon Prime usually have deals of treestands?


----------



## Fezzik

Ruttin BUX said:


> Any hang on treestand deals? Looking for cheaper treestands as I will be using on public ground. Does Amazon Prime usually have deals of treestands?


Just keep an eye on this thread, we’ll post them when we find them. Last year I got millennium m50s for $70 ish on amazon


----------



## BigBrian

Ruttin BUX said:


> Any hang on treestand deals? Looking for cheaper treestands as I will be using on public ground. Does Amazon Prime usually have deals of treestands?


I buy about 8 to 10 stands per year and the best deals that I have found (for somewhat decent stands) is dicks as well as sportsman’s guide. Ive been watching this thread and checking amazon since December for that M50 deal again and I have a feeling that was a once in a kooong time deal. I’m hoping it comes up again but not likely. What kind of treestands are you looking for?


----------



## gridman

Maybe they will do another deal like the LW alpha tec F1 hang on........ wish I bought more of those, but I thought it was a scam until people started to receive them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

I haven’t bought anything because of this thread in a few weeks. Things must be slow. (Yes;I’m taunting the bargain Gods). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

not sure how good of a deal this is..............rogerssportinggoods.com has vortex diamondbacks 10 x 42 with free glasspack harness for 229, and leupold acadias 8x42 plus free leupold harness for 169???.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

gridman said:


> not sure how good of a deal this is..............rogerssportinggoods.com has vortex diamondbacks 10 x 42 with free glasspack harness for 229, and leupold acadias 8x42 plus free leupold harness for 169???.


Believe those Diamondbacks were on here for 129 last season so not a good deal there.


----------



## gridman

MissouriBowtech said:


> Believe those Diamondbacks were on here for 129 last season so not a good deal there.


Oh well..... maybe they will be back this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

...


----------



## simshunter

Steiner 10x32 binoculars


https://www.adorama.com/st1032xc.html?sdtid=11801395&emailprice=t&utm_source=rflaid912524

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Are there any Cabelas codes out there?


----------



## azscorpion

BUCKMASTER32 said:


> Are there any Cabelas codes out there?


yes.....SHOPAMAZON SAVE$$$:wink:


----------



## CamoRoss

Amazon Prime Day is here and Hunting Gear Deals has a huge list of hunting related items listed all in one place!

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/amazon-prime-day-live-check-latest-updates/


----------



## HoosierArcher88

CamoRoss said:


> Amazon Prime Day is here and Hunting Gear Deals has a huge list of hunting related items listed all in one place!
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/amazon-prime-day-live-check-latest-updates/


Looks like some nice deals possibly. Too bad amazons servers must not have been prepared. The links won’t load properly.


----------



## Krazo

bass pro branded LEM big bite grinders are listed on sale. Didn’t see the .5hp but .35 is 269.99 and the .75 is 349.99.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Looks like some nice deals possibly. Too bad amazons servers must not have been prepared. The links won’t load properly.


Amazon's site seems to be cooperating now, thanks for your time and effort putting that list together!


----------



## ctgalloway21

Ebay has a $25 off coupon off anything over $119. Well Sportsman Outfitters has the Millennium M50 for $119 which is 25% off plus the additional $25 brings it down to $94 with free shipping.


----------



## CamoRoss

eBay deal thanks to Hunting Gear Deals. Millennium M-50 for $94 tonight only. 

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/ There's a bunch more too


----------



## BigBrian

CamoRoss said:


> eBay deal thanks to Hunting Gear Deals. Millennium M-50 for $94 tonight only.
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/ There's a bunch more too


I don’t know if it’s good or bad that I only read this thread when I take lunch at work. Missed this deal but for my bank account, hats probably a good thing. Lol


----------



## baz77

Badlands monster pack 55.00
https://marketplace.focuscamera.com...1iRlP2KOfeHwATifZLsHB5RwzwFnH7qhoCacQQAvD_BwE


----------



## hoytslanger87

25% off alps packs on there website


----------



## pinwheeled

baz77 said:


> Badlands monster pack 55.00
> https://marketplace.focuscamera.com...1iRlP2KOfeHwATifZLsHB5RwzwFnH7qhoCacQQAvD_BwE


just picked one up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

baz77 said:


> Badlands monster pack 55.00
> https://marketplace.focuscamera.com...1iRlP2KOfeHwATifZLsHB5RwzwFnH7qhoCacQQAvD_BwE




Just bought one get another $5 off using code WELCOME5 $49.99 free shipping


----------



## Sparrowhawk

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Just bought one get another $5 off using code WELCOME5 $49.99 free shipping


Thanks!


----------



## Planopurist

72 hr sale - 25% off select broadheads

https://www.fulcrumarchery.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Energizer lithium’s down to 12.99- extra 2 dollar coupon if you subscribe to s&s. You can cancel the s&s after you revive 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071D87WP...1a005200INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref=vpc_slickd


----------



## Rev44

Browning range ops xv 64.99 at Midway USA. Was 109.00


----------



## xctrack101

Has anyone heard anything about the Dick's Trail Camera Trade-In event this year? I know they had it around this time the past two years but maybe they won't be doing it for the future? 

I haven't seen a Bushnell camera in a Dick's store for several months.


----------



## BigBrian

xctrack101 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Dick's Trail Camera Trade-In event this year? I know they had it around this time the past two years but maybe they won't be doing it for the future?
> 
> I haven't seen a Bushnell camera in a Dick's store for several months.


Was wondering the same thing. He last two years it was right around this time. I only need two cameras this year but still hoping to save a few $$.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any bag target or block target deals out there?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any bag target or block target deals out there?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hunt of the day has a block target on its site today.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

xctrack101 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Dick's Trail Camera Trade-In event this year? I know they had it around this time the past two years but maybe they won't be doing it for the future?
> 
> I haven't seen a Bushnell camera in a Dick's store for several months.


I thought everyone was boycotting Dick's?


----------



## JEEF

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I thought everyone was boycotting Dick's?


Had that feeling as well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

BigBrian said:


> Was wondering the same thing. He last two years it was right around this time. I only need two cameras this year but still hoping to save a few $$.


2016 it was the 2nd week of August I think so still some time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerndeer

first lite is selling their sanctuary jacket in fusion on eBay. They are gen 1 so they don’t have the harness pass through but they are brand new and only 200 bucks.


----------



## dt5150

bass pro does the camera trade ins too.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Midwayusa camera deal. My buddy has a couple of these that he got two years ago and they take decent videos.


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/7...s-out-infrared-game-camera-10-megapixel-black

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaArcher7

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...and-16innahlmxllmhngntsb/16innahlmxllmhngntsb

Hawk Helium XL flash sale at Dicks and Field and Stream, good until 10 pm today. $119.99 plus free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcowette

hokiehunter373 said:


> 2016 it was the 2nd week of August I think so still some time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What exactly is the Dicks trade in deal? I have a camera that's gone bad. Eats batteries in a day. Was told by Browning they don't have the parts to fix it. I was going to throw it away but if I can trade it in that might be worth it.


----------



## hoytslanger87

I traded an old camera last year that hadn’t worked since 2011.


----------



## huntingfishing

Last year, I think you could trade in a camera and get a credit around $30 regardless if it was working or not

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

bcowette said:


> What exactly is the Dicks trade in deal? I have a camera that's gone bad. Eats batteries in a day. Was told by Browning they don't have the parts to fix it. I was going to throw it away but if I can trade it in that might be worth it.


They’ll take any camera. So save it and trade it in. The deal itself varies but you can get a new camera at a pretty good discount. The last couple years the deals were for the browning E2s and E3s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

I just got an ad from dicks the trade in is on stealth cams this year


----------



## Fezzik

hokiehunter373 said:


> They’ll take any camera. So save it and trade it in. The deal itself varies but you can get a new camera at a pretty good discount. The last couple years the deals were for the browning E2s and E3s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bushnell


----------



## hokiehunter373

Straw said:


> I just got an ad from dicks the trade in is on stealth cams this year


Sweet. When?



Fezzik said:


> Bushnell


Yup, sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acbone710

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sweet. When?


I was in the store yesterday and there were signs up that looked like it was live. I don't have anything to trade in so I didn't bother asking about it to confirm though. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Here's a link I found on field & stream concerning the trade-in. Looks like it started yesterday and runs until 9/3. 

Two cameras to choose from by Stealth


https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/s/field-and-stream-game-cam-trade-in-event


----------



## bcowette

Nice both cameras are in stock at the dicks by my house. Does dicks always honor anything from field & stream?


----------



## PA_ENGR

xctrack101 said:


> Here's a link I found on field & stream concerning the trade-in. Looks like it started yesterday and runs until 9/3.
> 
> Two cameras to choose from by Stealth
> 
> 
> https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/s/field-and-stream-game-cam-trade-in-event


Not a good deal. That camera can be had for $100 if you look. Normally $110-120
I’ve had gift from them for over a year. Never use them as they either have junk or way over priced


----------



## AintNoGriz

My brother and I have taken advantage of the Dicks trade in the last couple of years on the Bushnell. I think they had them regular price at $130, but had them on sale for $100, then you got $30 off with the trade in. $70 Bushnell cam. It was a great deal. Traded in a 2005 Leaf River and an old Scout Guard cams, neither one worked anymore.


----------



## bcowette

What's everyone's opinion of the stealth cams? I have a Browning that doesn't work that I can trade in. I also have a $20 off $100 and a $10 reward certificate. So I can get the camera that is normally $200 for $70. I don't want to own junk cameras though. There is nothing more frustrating then putting a camera out and going back to check it a couple months later and it didn't work or the pics are garbage.


----------



## Fezzik

bcowette said:


> What's everyone's opinion of the stealth cams? I have a Browning that doesn't work that I can trade in. I also have a $20 off $100 and a $10 reward certificate. So I can get the camera that is normally $200 for $70. I don't want to own junk cameras though. There is nothing more frustrating then putting a camera out and going back to check it a couple months later and it didn't work or the pics are garbage.


Definitely not a $200 camera; their deal price after trade in is the same price it can be found online everyday at other retailers. Someone mentioned that another retailer was going to do a trade in event; I would hold out for a better deal. This years dicks deal is garbage imo


----------



## bcowette

Fezzik said:


> Definitely not a $200 camera; their deal price after trade in is the same price it can be found online everyday at other retailers. Someone mentioned that another retailer was going to do a trade in event; I would hold out for a better deal. This years dicks deal is garbage imo



It looked like the ones that are $120ish at different retailers are not the 22 megapixel cams. Not that the megapixel means it's a better camera but it is a different model. It also looked like some of the ones that were around $100 were refurbished and on sale and out of stock.


----------



## pinwheeled

this thread is going to be the death of my marriage.


----------



## ABEAR491

I think the Bass Pro does the trade program in the fall as well.


----------



## trophyhunter11

Simmons sporting goods in Bastrop la has some good deals this week

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tufelhundin

trophyhunter11 said:


> Simmons sporting goods in Bastrop la has some good deals this week
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Is this the tent sale?


----------



## trophyhunter11

Yes

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any deals on Easton Axis arrows?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgohil

I just bought a dozen Easton axis 400's on eBay for $97. Couldn't find anything better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Planopurist

Custom strings and cables at BowStringDepot.com are 20% off sale right now. Use the code PRO20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Thank you, I'll check eBay. I need 340 spine.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Any bass pro or cabelas coupons or promo codes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Cabelas/bass pro is doing a camera trade in. You can get $20-100 off a new camera depending on the price of the new camera. The more expensive it is the more you get off. A lot of different eligible cams from what I saw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter

Wheres the info at for it on there website?


----------



## meatman

I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has any Cabelas coupons please PM me, and thank you!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> Wheres the info at for it on there website?


I got an ad in the mail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waukon1

hokiehunter373 said:


> Cabelas/bass pro is doing a camera trade in. You can get $20-100 off a new camera depending on the price of the new camera. The more expensive it is the more you get off. A lot of different eligible cams from what I saw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did your flyer say it was certain stores or all stores?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Waukon1 said:


> Did your flyer say it was certain stores or all stores?


Not positive but I didn’t see anything that specified certain stores. I would assume it was nationwide. I do think there was a certain week that it was active though. When I’m home I’ll try to take a pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

I received the same ad and for the most part you can get the same deals on eBay without trading in anything. Just some food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

hokiehunter373 said:


> Not positive but I didn’t see anything that specified certain stores. I would assume it was nationwide. I do think there was a certain week that it was active though. When I’m home I’ll try to take a pic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Believe the trade in begins August 19th


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> Definitely not a $200 camera; their deal price after trade in is the same price it can be found online everyday at other retailers. Someone mentioned that another retailer was going to do a trade in event; I would hold out for a better deal. This years dicks deal is garbage imo


You could probably get them to match the 129 price found at several other places and then get 50 off with trade in making that stealth cam 79. However the battery life on that cam is subpar by current standards.


----------



## bcowette

Interested in the cabelas trade in thing. Not sure why I didn't receive anything from them.


----------



## Waukon1

You guys that got the cabelas camera trade in flyer, what brands are available for trade in?


----------



## hokiehunter373

MissouriBowtech said:


> Believe the trade in begins August 19th


That sounds right. Think it was 8/19-26




Waukon1 said:


> You guys that got the cabelas camera trade in flyer, what brands are available for trade in?


Bushnell, stealth cam, spypoint and others if I recall 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Waukon1 said:


> You guys that got the cabelas camera trade in flyer, what brands are available for trade in?


They're all available to apply the trade in discount to. There's tiers of discount based on price of cam but some specific ones have additional discounts as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

I think the eBay route might be better this year. Doesn’t seem like that great of a deal. I’ve bought 10 or so cameras on eBay and never had any problems with them as long as their from a high rated sellar that has a large quantity of them.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

In the cabelas flyer it says "Donate all Working Bows, crossbows, riflescopes, binos, etc and Gently worn hunting boots during trade-in dates and receive a discount coupon to be used towards the purchase of a new item. All trade-ins will be inspected to ensure good working order, and then donated to local nonprofit orgs to help with their outdoor education programs."


I dont know if they want you all coming in with your crappy Wildgame camera from 1999 that has never worked just to get a discount on a new camera....


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

New Mathews Chill $584.99.....https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/mathews-chill-lost-camo-right-handed-bows-new-in-box/


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Podium Archery on ebay has some great deals on Elite Energy 35 bows. I bought a brand new unopened box bow for $355.


----------



## C Svach

Let’s getbthis thread back up!!


----------



## theadmiral518

eBay 15% off anything today. Pronto15


----------



## Planopurist

Broadhead discounts for next 48 hours. 

https://www.fulcrumarchery.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Planopurist said:


> Broadhead discounts for next 48 hours.
> 
> https://www.fulcrumarchery.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had me until they wanted 6.95 to ship a pack of broadheads


----------



## Fezzik

MissouriBowtech said:


> They had me until they wanted 6.95 to ship a pack of broadheads


I was done after the second pop up; free feedback if anyone knows these guys


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Fezzik said:


> I was done after the second pop up; free feedback if anyone knows these guys


I don't know them but I just bought a press from them this week. Ordered Monday and had the press on Wednesday and at the best price I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Planopurist

Fezzik said:


> I was done after the second pop up; free feedback if anyone knows these guys


Thanks. I know them, so I’ll pass it along. 

I experienced a popup (spin a wheel for discount) the resulted in like 20% off, so I bought an arrow saw. It ended up being cheaper than any place I had seen them and qualified for free shipping (>$99) so I threw some vanes, glue, weights, etc. into my cart which also qualified for the 20% off and free shipping. I actually paid like $7 as slight adder for the saw being an oversized item. 

I also got a press a few weeks back (best LCA prices around). 

It worked for my needs, but I get what you’re saying. I’m good with broadheads, just passing it along though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planopurist

MissouriBowtech said:


> They had me until they wanted 6.95 to ship a pack of broadheads


What kind of shipping prices do you usually pay for that size/weight item? I usually expect to pay a little or work up to a “free shipping” threshold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

I pretty much don't buy if shipping isn't free...guess I'm cheap lol.


Planopurist said:


> What kind of shipping prices do you usually pay for that size/weight item? I usually expect to pay a little or work up to a “free shipping” threshold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

18' Model Browning Dark Ops Extreme Cameras for 115.00 http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/hot-buys/


----------



## fountain

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Podium Archery on ebay has some great deals on Elite Energy 35 bows. I bought a brand new unopened box bow for $355.


Do you have a link to this or the seller? I tried to look up podium archery and didnt come up with much


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

fountain said:


> Do you have a link to this or the seller? I tried to look up podium archery and didnt come up with much


https://www.ebay.com/usr/podiumarchery?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Krazo

Planopurist said:


> What kind of shipping prices do you usually pay for that size/weight item? I usually expect to pay a little or work up to a “free shipping” threshold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much can it really cost to ship broadheads?!? Not 6.95. If not free shipping or something like 1.99 or less, I’m prob not buying. And if I do pay 1.99, better be good price


----------



## ABEAR491

Just noticed yesterday that Bass Pro is having the Fall Hunting Classic it is from 18-26th I believe. You can do the trail camera trade in thing again for non working cameras and etc.


----------



## rsk76

ABEAR491 said:


> Just noticed yesterday that Bass Pro is having the Fall Hunting Classic it is from 18-26th I believe. You can do the trail camera trade in thing again for non working cameras and etc.


Camera's have to be working to be eligible for the trade in.


----------



## AmishArcher

Krazo said:


> How much can it really cost to ship broadheads?!? Not 6.95. If not free shipping or something like 1.99 or less, I’m prob not buying. And if I do pay 1.99, better be good price


Just look at the total price and see where it all plays out at. It's not that difficult. I'd gladly pay $20 shipping for a set of broadheads if they only cost $5.


----------



## Stick12

Cabelas has some good sales going on right now. I picked up a set of early season jacket/pants for my wife for $45/each made by SHE Outdoors. Pretty cool camo pattern too IMO with TrueTimber Strata

https://www.cabelas.com/product/SHE-RED-HEAD-EXP-FLEECE-JACKET/2816134.uts?slotId=1

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/pro....z_btnclk=YMAL-2811417&WT.z_pg_ref=prd2816134


----------



## jlh42581

AmishArcher said:


> Just look at the total price and see where it all plays out at. It's not that difficult. I'd gladly pay $20 shipping for a set of broadheads if they only cost $5.


You read my mind! Its a consumer mind game. I even see it here. You wanna sell your item for $300 firm but need $20 to ship it, say $320 firm and free shipping...


----------



## ggrue

Muck Field Blazers for $94 shipped. Not a bad deal.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

rsk76 said:


> Camera's have to be working to be eligible for the trade in.


I dont think that's the case at bass pro, at least it wasn't last year.


----------



## rsk76

MissouriBowtech said:


> I dont think that's the case at bass pro, at least it wasn't last year.


 The fine print at the bottom of the page of the Hunting Classic ad says they must be working and will be tested. They are donated to organizations that get people involved in the outdoors. Now whether the employee doing the trade in test it or even knows what a trailcam is I have no idea, but that's what it says and has always said in their trade in ad.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

C Svach said:


> View attachment 6564125
> 
> Let’s getbthis thread back up!!




Anyone have any more of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Anyone have any unused Cabelas discount promos? They had a $10 off with $40 purchase. Looking for one or two if anyone has one they arent using. Thank you in advance


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

Mountain Archery.....https://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Im also looking for a Cabelas coupon. I'm wanting to pickup a few things for my daughter to start hunting for the first time this year.

TIA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Any block deals? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dinglebary

Elk101 is offering 40% off their University of Elk hunting. Promo code: 100k. Today only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

Anyone have a cabelas code they'd like to share? Looking for $$ off 50 or 100 purchase. PM me if you have one. Thanks!!


----------



## hoyt 07

Not sure if this has been posted but Midway is running a special on the Hooyman 10ft electric pole saws for $199 comes with an extra chain and carrying case. Free shipping as well. Usually sale around $300

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...handle-green-and-black-with-replacement-chain


----------



## rsk76

Bushnell E3 $72.99 today only
https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...6XQMBZ65?ref=dotd_lm&ref_=pe_837390_350618500


----------



## BeastModeHunter

rsk76 said:


> Bushnell E3 $72.99 today only
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...6XQMBZ65?ref=dotd_lm&ref_=pe_837390_350618500



THANK YOU! 

I love my E2s, so I will try these bad boys out.


----------



## goathillinpa

More money spent.



rsk76 said:


> Bushnell E3 $72.99 today only
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...6XQMBZ65?ref=dotd_lm&ref_=pe_837390_350618500


----------



## hokiehunter373

BeastModeHunter said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I love my E2s, so I will try these bad boys out.


The E2s are better. There's a reason they're not the ones for sale.


----------



## AmishArcher

Not a screaming deal, but cabelas bargain bin had an Ameristep Battlefield blind I just got shipped to me for $100 plus tax. There's worse things out there.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Rogers also has some good deals on blinds plus free shipping and no tax. I got a Primos XL blind for $100.


AmishArcher said:


> Not a screaming deal, but cabelas bargain bin had an Ameristep Battlefield blind I just got shipped to me for $100 plus tax. There's worse things out there.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishArcher

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Rogers also has some good deals on blinds plus free shipping and no tax. I got a Primos XL blind for $100.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That looks like a much better deal than what i got for a higher quality blind


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

if any one has a cabelas coupon drop me a pm thanks


----------



## Luvbowhuntn

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/rhino-deception-hunting-ground-blind?a=2169209
Rhino blind in Predator camo for $116 shipped for Sportsman guide members. I’ve got two of them and they’re an excellent buy for this price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyEddie

AmishArcher said:


> That looks like a much better deal than what i got for a higher quality blind


Amazon also has the Primos The Club XL for $100 - and free shipping.


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Anyone have a cabelas code please pm me if you jave one you dont need.


----------



## BigBrian

The two days I don’t check here because I’m traveling for work and there is a Bushnell deal. Just my luck!


----------



## Red Eye 81

Well I guess I will jump in here and ask for a cabelas coupon too if anyone has one they are not using. I got some cabelas points and I have my eye on a scope.


----------



## meatman

Bass Pro has severely limited the Cabelas coupons. Sucks! I got one for my b-day in the mail which I used, but I havent seen any in a LOOOOONG time.


----------



## Fezzik

Muzzy 3 blade fixed broadheads 60% off at $9

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...broadhead-100-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


----------



## Fezzik

Schwacker broadheads on sale on amazon


----------



## CBB

Not archery related, but scored 22 250 ammo for 4$ a box. Also got some 12 gauge high brass for 5$ a box. 

I missed the Weatherby Vangards for 250$

Wally World clearance


----------



## rako

I know a lot of guys were looking for Cabela's coupons. This is for $10 off of $40








sorry about the sideways picture


----------



## PA_ENGR

rako said:


> I know a lot of guys were looking for Cabela's coupons. This is for $10 off of $40
> View attachment 6573817
> 
> 
> sorry about the sideways picture


If anyone has another PM. This ones gone already. Thanks Rako for offering one up for those looking!!


----------



## PA_ENGR

Thanks Tripp’s. Bought me a pair of Rush uninsulated boots for less than $60 !!!


----------



## trippe

nice


----------



## simshunter

Primos bullet proof 2 $38.42

https://www.amazon.com/Primos-Bullet-Proof-Trail-Camera/dp/B01D0JTS0K

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PAhunter

Has anyone used a Cabela’s 10$ off $40 coupon at Bass Pro?


----------



## shootstraight

I don’t know how you guys are dealing with cabelas now, I’ve ordered three different things this year from them and all back ordered and never received them. They were even cabelas brand products : /


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Muzzy 3 blade fixed broadheads 60% off at $9
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...broadhead-100-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3


This would be a great deal if it was 125g and included shipping!


----------



## nwiles

shootstraight said:


> I don’t know how you guys are dealing with cabelas now, I’ve ordered three different things this year from them and all back ordered and never received them. They were even cabelas brand products : /


I've had a couple items that were on sale & showed backorder for a few weeks then my orders were cancelled and the same item was back available but at regular price. They always have the option not to accept my money, but it's gonna cost em in future sales to me eventually.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow

shootstraight said:


> I don’t know how you guys are dealing with cabelas now, I’ve ordered three different things this year from them and all back ordered and never received them. They were even cabelas brand products : /


I think it's happened to me 7 times since December. The most recent was 2 weeks ago. Most times they don't even notify me that I won't get what I ordered, they just cancel it and I have to search why the order is taking so long to find out. I stopped using their credit card.


----------



## Gamover06

I feel like a thread needs to be started just for Cabela's coupons. Every time a check the thread most of the posts are people just wanting coupons and not actually posting deals.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Gamover06 said:


> I feel like a thread needs to be started just for Cabela's coupons. Every time a check the thread most of the posts are people just wanting coupons and not actually posting deals.


Couldn’t agree more. Everyone trying to get Cabela’s coupons like they’re government cheese or something.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Energizer AA batteries on Amazon. 24 pack for $9.35 with Prime shipping 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Energizer AA batteries on Amazon. 24 pack for $9.35 with Prime shipping
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


$31.26?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

$9.35









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Sorry, my bad. I thought the original post said lithium.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I wish they were lithium. I would be buying some to stock up.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

This camera is NOT the best ever made but it sure isnt completely terrible for $50. I ordered one because I have the procam 10. I prefer the 12 aka the 20 now.


http://www.landmsupply.com/department/sporting-goods/hunting/trail-cameras/muddy-pro-cam-14

Example from the 10, my 14 which is the same camera newer year will be here today









Heres a night shot, it tends to blur more at night but again its a $50 camera


----------



## Luvbowhuntn

jlh42581 said:


> This camera is NOT the best ever made but it sure isnt completely terrible for $50. I ordered one because I have the procam 10. I prefer the 12 aka the 20 now.
> 
> 
> http://www.landmsupply.com/department/sporting-goods/hunting/trail-cameras/muddy-pro-cam-14
> 
> Example from the 10, my 14 which is the same camera newer year will be here today
> 
> View attachment 6576917
> 
> 
> Heres a night shot, it tends to blur more at night but again its a $50 camera
> 
> View attachment 6576921


That would’ve been a really good deal if they hadn’t tried to stick me with $22 shipping to ship a single camera ups ground. $49 is a really good deal. $71 not so good a deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Luvbowhuntn said:


> That would’ve been a really good deal if they hadn’t tried to stick me with $22 shipping to ship a single camera ups ground. $49 is a really good deal. $71 not so good a deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats interesting, i just bought one friday with free ground shipping


FREE GROUND SHIPPING - ON ORDERS OVER $50 
*EXCLUDES OVERSIZE, LTL, AND ALASKA/HAWAII


----------



## jlh42581

All you have to do is add one of these to get over $50... i just tried it and then at checkout you will get the free shipping option, i logged in with my account to test it

https://www.landmsupply.com/department/sporting-goods/hunting/handwarmers/mr-heater-xl-hand-warmer


----------



## Luvbowhuntn

Thanks for the heads up on that. That makes it a lot better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatlander8181

decent deals on a variety of trail cam models http://www.wallhangerfoodplots.com/hot-buys/


----------



## NYyotekiller

Midway has some sales on the Millennium stands and tree steps.

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...banner-one&utm_campaign=rage-muzzy-broadheads


----------



## MNarrow

Not sure if it would work or not, but Amazon has Gold Tip Hunter XT shafts and you get either $50 or $60 off instantly (depending on arrow spine, I think?) and there is also the Gold Tip $30 mail in rebate for each dozen Hunter XT shafts by August 31st.

So, you could get two dozen 340s for like $70?? (95 + 95 - 60 gift card - 60 rebates)


----------



## meatman

MNarrow said:


> Not sure if it would work or not, but Amazon has Gold Tip Hunter XT shafts and you get either $50 or $60 off instantly (depending on arrow spine, I think?) and there is also the Gold Tip $30 mail in rebate for each dozen Hunter XT shafts by August 31st.
> 
> So, you could get two dozen 340s for like $70?? (95 + 95 - 60 gift card - 60 rebates)


Do you have a link? Do these ones have the Blazers on them. I would get some 340s if so.


----------



## meatman

meatman said:


> Do you have a link? Do these ones have the Blazers on them. I would get some 340s if so.


Never mind. These are identical to the Cabelas Stalker Xtremes, which are cheaper and already have blazers on them (and Cabelas cuts them for you etc).


----------



## MNarrow

meatman said:


> Never mind. These are identical to the Cabelas Stalker Xtremes, which are cheaper and already have blazers on them (and Cabelas cuts them for you etc).


Stalker Extreme is 6 arrows for $50.........Hunter XT 340 I just bought 2 dozen 5 minutes ago for $130 and possibly will get another $60 back from Gold Tip rebates.


----------



## rangerdanger

Local Walmart had 2 pack of 8 gig sd cards for $3.50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

https://wibowbros.com/collections/c...essories/products/tactacam-5-0-pre-sale-combo

Free XOP Vanish stand with the purchase of a Tactacam 5.0 package. They did charge me 14.00 shipping.


----------



## meatman

MNarrow said:


> Stalker Extreme is 6 arrows for $50.........Hunter XT 340 I just bought 2 dozen 5 minutes ago for $130 and possibly will get another $60 back from Gold Tip rebates.


12 X Stalker Xtremes with Blazers can be had for ~<$60 when on sale + coupon + discounted gift cards. Plus Cabelas buts them and glues the inserts. Good deal IMO.


----------



## Red Eye 81

*Cabelas Coupon finally*


----------



## eyeguy

to go with the cabelas deal. In bargain cave under rock bottom deals. ews mens baselayer top only in med tall but is 29$ marked down from 99$. Add 10 percent.


----------



## blazingnate

https://www.scheels.com/p/badlands-pursuit-backpack/63996600324.html

50% off nice badlands pack. I picked one up


----------



## dra710

17$ lifelines at dicks. Pretty good deals on stands and blinds as well. 

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/f/flash-sale-treestands-blinds


----------



## Dleigh31

8 pack of 500lb camo ratchet straps for only $22.50.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/epic-ratchet-straps-camo-8-pack?a=1914174


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

First Lite's aerowool base layers are 20% off until midnight if anyone had been thinking about ordering now is probably a good time.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Bass Pro promo code single use for anybody who might use it. $10 off a $40 or more purchase. 08BDK0DDK


----------



## nthewild

good price on insulated lacrosse aerohead boots if anyone is looking.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lacrosse-aerohead-70mm-rubber-hunting-boots-waterproof-insulated-18-for-men~p~457yr/?filterString=mens-hunting-boots-and-waders~d~365%2F


----------



## mikear

Millennium M100U for ~$157 with code JUSTSAVE10
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272385130741


----------



## Krazo

nthewild said:


> good price on insulated lacrosse aerohead boots if anyone is looking.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lacrosse-aerohead-70mm-rubber-hunting-boots-waterproof-insulated-18-for-men~p~457yr/?filterString=mens-hunting-boots-and-waders~d~365%2F


How do these compare to the alphaburly pro? I’ve not used either but need new boots this year. I’ve used muck rangers in the past but they are 3.5mm neoprene and uninsulated. Feet get cold in sub 30*, I use hot hands in my boots when it hits teens or below. I hunt mid missouri


----------



## AintNoGriz

nthewild said:


> good price on insulated lacrosse aerohead boots if anyone is looking.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lacrosse-aerohead-70mm-rubber-hunting-boots-waterproof-insulated-18-for-men~p~457yr/?filterString=mens-hunting-boots-and-waders~d~365%2F


Best deal I've seen on those. My son and I both have them and love them. He got his for $85 on Black Friday at Cabelas last year. We also have the 7mm.


----------



## gjs4

Any cams?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

nthewild said:


> good price on insulated lacrosse aerohead boots if anyone is looking.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lacrosse-aerohead-70mm-rubber-hunting-boots-waterproof-insulated-18-for-men~p~457yr/?filterString=mens-hunting-boots-and-waders~d~365%2F


thank God they don't have my size........my wife would kill me.........thread has cost me hundreds of dollars


----------



## nthewild

Krazo said:


> How do these compare to the alphaburly pro? I’ve not used either but need new boots this year. I’ve used muck rangers in the past but they are 3.5mm neoprene and uninsulated. Feet get cold in sub 30*, I use hot hands in my boots when it hits teens or below. I hunt mid missouri


I've never owned a pair but tried them on before and they fit really well.


----------



## sherb1

L.L. Bean has good deals on gear/camo clothes,etc. - sale prices then another 25% off sale color clothes with promo code SALE25, just got Big Game camo pants over 50% off. Until Wednesday,8/29


----------



## rangerdanger

Dicks has these on sale for $50. Don’t know if they’re any good or not.

https://www.cuddeback.com/products/low-glo-ir-elite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

nthewild said:


> good price on insulated lacrosse aerohead boots if anyone is looking.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/lacrosse-aerohead-70mm-rubber-hunting-boots-waterproof-insulated-18-for-men~p~457yr/?filterString=mens-hunting-boots-and-waders~d~365%2F



Thanks dude, i got a pair of ea 3.5 & 7mm! Great deal!


----------



## gdtrfb24

sub


----------



## Badlands1982

MNarrow said:


> Stalker Extreme is 6 arrows for $50.........Hunter XT 340 I just bought 2 dozen 5 minutes ago for $130 and possibly will get another $60 back from Gold Tip rebates.


Do you have the link for it?


----------



## tyepsu

Krazo said:


> How do these compare to the alphaburly pro? I’ve not used either but need new boots this year. I’ve used muck rangers in the past but they are 3.5mm neoprene and uninsulated. Feet get cold in sub 30*, I use hot hands in my boots when it hits teens or below. I hunt mid missouri


I have both and I prefer the Pro, but my buddy has both and he thinks the aerohead are more comfortable. The mesh on the side of my aerohead have started to tear, so water will leak into them. I have zero complaints about the Pros. The pros might be a tad bit heavier, but also warmer imo. I also like how they are rubber for the whole boot, whereas the aerohead have a mesh material on the sides.


----------



## Dagwood_55

mikear said:


> Millennium M100U for ~$157 with code JUSTSAVE10
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/272385130741


I go to this Ebay site and see it for $173 but cannot get the code JUSTSAVE10 to get the $157

Any clue what I'm doing wrong??

thanks,


----------



## mikear

Dagwood_55 said:


> I go to this Ebay site and see it for $173 but cannot get the code JUSTSAVE10 to get the $157
> 
> Any clue what I'm doing wrong??
> 
> thanks,


When going through checkout there is a place to enter gift cards, coupons, or eBay bucks. Place the code in this area and it should apply the discount.


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

Be aware that not all sellers accept the coupon though. Some will some won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

AUDuckSlayer said:


> Be aware that not all sellers accept the coupon though. Some will some won’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. The one I posted is for a seller accepting the code.


----------



## WestVirginiaBow

mikear said:


> Correct. The one I posted is for a seller accepting the code.


I can confirm the code works with the listing posted. Just picked one up, awesome deal thanks!


----------



## Acottrell

Does anyone have a lead on lifelines on discount?


----------



## Disco14

Red Eye 81 said:


> View attachment 6579931


When does this promotion start? I’m trying to use it now and they’re saying it’s outside of the promo date.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Disco14 said:


> When does this promotion start? I’m trying to use it now and they’re saying it’s outside of the promo date.


That was only for that day.


----------



## Disco14

Red Eye 81 said:


> That was only for that day.


Thanks- these discounts are few and far between these days.


----------



## blazingnate

https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/9...Ippb1S0IH-mg9VYWCJOstHfTcwSAd94BoC0uAQAvD_BwE

Good price on some insulated alphaburly pros


----------



## rsk76

2017 Browning Strike Force HD 850 $94.78 f/s
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/br...mp-infrared-game-camera#repChildCatid=4180675


----------



## Hoytdude90

15% off on eBay today code PREGAME15



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

Hoytdude90 said:


> 15% off on eBay today code PREGAME15
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


FYI Discount is only upto $100 off a single item or entire order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmd242

Rocket hammerhead and sidewinders are $12.61 on Amazon!


----------



## MNarrow

Badlands1982 said:


> Do you have the link for it?


Here is the Amazon link. Looks like the 340 spine doesn't work anymore but the 300 and 400 do. You apply for Amazon Visa card and then get either $50 or $60 off instantly.

https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrow-Shafts/dp/B00RGBGSFW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1535477617&sr=8-2&keywords=gold%2Btip%2Bhunter%2Bxt&th=1&psc=1

Here is the Gold Tip link for the $30 per dozen rebate. The offer says it cannot be combined with any other offers but on the Amazon invoice the $60 off shows up as a "Gift Card" payment so I think paying for the arrows with gift cards would not be considered a combined discount.

https://www.goldtip.com/Support/Promotions.aspx

I just mailed in my rebate form today to Gold Tip to get another $60 back. So, that plus the $60 off instantly will get me two dozen Hunter XT shafts for $70.


----------



## MNarrow

MNarrow said:


> Here is the Amazon link. Looks like the 340 spine doesn't work anymore but the 300 and 400 do. You apply for Amazon Visa card and then get either $50 or $60 off instantly.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Tip-Hunter-Arrow-Shafts/dp/B00RGBGSFW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1535477617&sr=8-2&keywords=gold%2Btip%2Bhunter%2Bxt&th=1&psc=1
> 
> Here is the Gold Tip link for the $30 per dozen rebate. The offer says it cannot be combined with any other offers but on the Amazon invoice the $60 off shows up as a "Gift Card" payment so I think paying for the arrows with gift cards would not be considered a combined discount.
> 
> https://www.goldtip.com/Support/Promotions.aspx
> 
> I just mailed in my rebate form today to Gold Tip to get another $60 back. So, that plus the $60 off instantly will get me two dozen Hunter XT shafts for $70.


Now it does seem all spines are eligible for the $50 savings. Sometimes you have to go back to the link and it will be there and sometimes not.


----------



## blazingnate

If I buy on eBay can I use the rebate and the 15% off coupon code?


----------



## shootstraight

rsk76 said:


> 2017 Browning Strike Force HD 850 $94.78 f/s
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/br...mp-infrared-game-camera#repChildCatid=4180675


Hmm, a link to women’s shoes : /


----------



## Fezzik

shootstraight said:


> Hmm, a link to women’s shoes : /


link says that camera is out of stock and takes me to a list of trail cams, perhaps its using your browser history to redirect


----------



## optimal_max

I got a link to womens shoes too...


----------



## backstraps01

Cabelas coupon if anyone can use it:


----------



## backstraps01




----------



## shootstraight

optimal_max said:


> I got a link to womens shoes too...


Thankfully! I’ve not bought women’s shoes in a while...


----------



## rsk76

Fezzik said:


> link says that camera is out of stock and takes me to a list of trail cams, perhaps its using your browser history to redirect


Odd, the link changed since posting it this morning. Everytime I post the link it changes to the women's shoes link. Academy still shows them in stock, maybe someone else can get the correct link to post.


----------



## Fezzik

rsk76 said:


> Odd, the link changed since posting it this morning. Everytime I post the link it changes to the women's shoes link. Academy still shows them in stock, maybe someone else can get the correct link to post.


try my non-cross dressing link

edit: nope, any link seems to go to womens shoes

Just got o academy and search for the camera


----------



## TauntoHawk

A great deal on early season leather boots

Campsaver has the Lowa renegade gtx mids marked down from $230 to 124 and this weekend get an additional 20% off 1 outlet item brings them to $99 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

Fezzik said:


> try my non-cross dressing link
> 
> edit: nope, any link seems to go to womens shoes
> 
> Just got o academy and search for the camera


searched for the camera. No longer on the site...oh well. Thanks!


----------



## thelefty41

backstraps01 said:


> Cabelas coupon if anyone can use it:


Is this like getting a golden ticket from a wonka bar these days?


----------



## meatman

thelefty41 said:


> is this like getting a golden ticket from a wonka bar these days?


hahahahaha!


----------



## Fezzik

TauntoHawk said:


> A great deal on early season leather boots
> 
> Campsaver has the Lowa renegade gtx mids marked down from $230 to 124 and this weekend get an additional 20% off 1 outlet item brings them to $99
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks TauntoHawk! Just ordered a pair, I already have the Camino GTX and now I'll have a lighter pair for less rigorous hikes


----------



## theadmiral518

10 off a 40 dollar purchase to the quickest contestant.

Cabela’s bucks # 552521293
Cabela’s bucks code EVHVHX


----------



## ASeriousHunter

TauntoHawk said:


> A great deal on early season leather boots
> 
> Campsaver has the Lowa renegade gtx mids marked down from $230 to 124 and this weekend get an additional 20% off 1 outlet item brings them to $99
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Thanks Ill get a pair


----------



## TauntoHawk

I almost got a pair in spring for turkey and ended up with a different boot at the price I'm tempted to buy them and just keep in box until a wear out what I have.


Fezzik said:


> Thanks TauntoHawk! Just ordered a pair, I already have the Camino GTX and now I'll have a lighter pair for less rigorous hikes


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

theadmiral518 said:


> 10 off a 40 dollar purchase to the quickest contestant.
> 
> Cabela’s bucks # 552521293
> Cabela’s bucks code EVHVHX


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

You are welcome.


----------



## blazingnate

https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html

Great price. 60 bucks


----------



## Rev44

blazingnate said:


> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html
> 
> Great price. 60 bucks


Wish they men's sizes. Haha


----------



## Pcketsand89

Kuiu has a big labor day sale going on up to 30% off.

https://www.kuiu.com

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SanDisk-32...466959&hash=item3f95cfa390:g:ghMAAOSw3aNanua7

32 GB mini sd card with adapter class 10 $11.40 20% off with code JUSTRELAX comes out to $8.60 with free shipping. Great for your trail cameras.


----------



## bcowette

blazingnate said:


> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-lacrosse-aerohead-boots/1554-716031.html
> 
> Great price. 60 bucks


Thanks just picked up a pair


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Ratchet Straps USA and Lodi Medals both have a great sale this weekend on top quality American made ratchet straps! Much better than the cheap Lowes/Walmart/Home Depot varieties. 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ron2714

chuckalope said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SanDisk-32...466959&hash=item3f95cfa390:g:ghMAAOSw3aNanua7
> 
> 32 GB mini sd card with adapter class 10 $11.40 20% off with code JUSTRELAX comes out to $8.60 with free shipping. Great for your trail cameras.


I placed an order as well. You have to buy 3 to reach the minimum total for the code to work.


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Rage 100gr hypodermics for $27.83 and free shipping with code JUSTRELAX
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/271949773916

Rage 100gr trypan for $30.28 and free shipping with same code
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132735421879

Summit viper SI for $207.99 and free shipping with same code
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392049386631


----------



## Jargon

Great deal on ozonic extended life batteries. Have them for the hr200 and 300

For 50 bucks each online ar Cabela’s. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...cs-extended-life-battery/1627049.uts?slotId=3


----------



## mikear

RTIC Coolers: 25% off purchases over $100, today only, with promo code FB25


----------



## Rev44

mikear said:


> Rage 100gr hypodermics for $27.83 and free shipping with code JUSTRELAX
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/271949773916
> 
> Rage 100gr trypan for $30.28 and free shipping with same code
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132735421879
> 
> Summit viper SI for $207.99 and free shipping with same code
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392049386631


Thanks. Never ordered from that place that has trypans. Hopefully good seller


----------



## kyduck

Rev44 said:


> Thanks. Never ordered from that place that has trypans. Hopefully good seller


Just FYI those look like the ones for crossbows unless I read it wrong


----------



## ggrue

Rev44 said:


> Thanks. Never ordered from that place that has trypans. Hopefully good seller


I don’t if I’d trust that. The brand is listed as swacker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

eBay 20% off code JUSTRELAX good till Monday. Don't know what it all covers but worked on feeder I just ordered.


----------



## SDDoubleLung

Found some 100 grain standard slick tricks in the clearance section at Walmart for $17


----------



## SoBlsd

Cabelas has free shipping with $25 order.
cabelas-ultimate-wool-lightweight-hike-socks $2.88
muzzy trocar $19.97


----------



## mikear

swkslampe said:


> eBay 20% off code JUSTRELAX good till Monday. Don't know what it all covers but worked on feeder I just ordered.


There is an easy way to search the eBay 20% promotion.
In the search box type the following:
seller:select_sellers “keywords”

Remove the quotations and replace keywords with your search term. Note that there are no spaces in “seller:select_sellers”, but there must be a space before you start typing your search term.


----------



## BigBrian

mikear said:


> There is an easy way to search the eBay 20% promotion.
> In the search box type the following:
> seller:select_sellers “keywords”
> 
> Remove the quotations and replace keywords with your search term. Note that there are no spaces in “seller:select_sellers”, but there must be a space before you start typing your search term.


Can you double check that? Is there a step missing here because if you type that in it’s just doing a seller name search.


----------



## optimal_max

Browning Command Ops 14mp IR - $62 with JUSTRELAX code

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...384789&hash=item1ed953af24:g:2ZoAAOSwg31aeLSk


----------



## macomb mike

optimal_max said:


> Browning Command Ops 14mp IR - $62 with JUSTRELAX code
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-T...384789&hash=item1ed953af24:g:2ZoAAOSwg31aeLSk


Does anyone have any experience with this camera?


----------



## Kaizoku

Anyone know if Phoneskope is having a labor day sale?


----------



## Asells

Kaizoku said:


> Anyone know if Phoneskope is having a labor day sale?


Just 25% off apparel.


----------



## brodgersdc

Click on ebay home page and there is a search sale feature. Buying wetland muck boots for a buddy for 75.
Thanks to the one who posted about the artic cooler sale! Have ordered twice. Better than yeti and thet include a yeti sticker for the truck so i can pose with the best of them. Cheers


----------



## Krazo

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...image-link&utm_campaign=hotbuy-primos-gamecam

Primos Bulletproof Low Glow Infrared Game Camera 12MP Green for 34.99 at Midway


----------



## mikear

BigBrian said:


> Can you double check that? Is there a step missing here because if you type that in it’s just doing a seller name search.


I should have said that this works in the phone app. Unsure of other methods.


----------



## Dleigh31

LaCrosse Alphaburly Pro 18" Waterproof 1600 Gram Insulated Hunting Boots. Free shipping too.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019946528/lacrosse-alphaburly-pro-18-waterproof-1600-gram-insulated-hunting-boots-rubber-clad-neoprene-mossy-oak-break-up-country-mens


----------



## booner21

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...ll-double-wide-deluxe-ground-blind-truth-camo

249 plus a 75 dollar rebate. I love mine

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher

Heck of a deal.


booner21 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/9...ll-double-wide-deluxe-ground-blind-truth-camo
> 
> 249 plus a 75 dollar rebate. I love mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## rkillar

Dleigh31 said:


> LaCrosse Alphaburly Pro 18" Waterproof 1600 Gram Insulated Hunting Boots. Free shipping too.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019946528/lacrosse-alphaburly-pro-18-waterproof-1600-gram-insulated-hunting-boots-rubber-clad-neoprene-mossy-oak-break-up-country-mens


Iv'e been waiting on a deal like that, thanks for info


----------



## optimal_max

Field Supply glove sale. Over $19 gets free ship and a free pair of insulated gloves. Picked up 3 pair of gloves for $20

https://www.fieldsupply.com/manzell...gloves+$9.99+sale+++Freebie+bonus.+No+brainer!


----------



## RVA

Badlands Superday Pack. $99 free shipping. Ends tonight.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/371187/badlands-superday-backpack-realtree-apx


----------



## SoBlsd

Muzzy 3-Blade Fixed Blade Broadhead 100 Grain 
Midway usa $9.99
can't post links


----------



## bac078

I did this the last time Dicks had the flash sale. This stealth cam is part of the trail camera trade in program. It is on sale right now through 10pm and in store honored the price of 59.98. Then you get $30 off for trading in any old camera, no matter the condition. So this trail camera can be had for 29.98. It comes with 8gb sd and 8 AA batteries. I haven't pulled a card yet to speak of the pic quality. 

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...4mp-18scmudrptn14mprctch/18scmudrptn14mprctch


----------



## Fezzik

Millennium m100 for 169
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188056641&mc_cid=71f5539350&mc_eid=4fbf361998


----------



## Fezzik

Tree spider tree strap 6.99 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188056641&mc_cid=71f5539350&mc_eid=4fbf361998


----------



## dabuh

bac078 said:


> I did this the last time Dicks had the flash sale. This stealth cam is part of the trail camera trade in program. It is on sale right now through 10pm and in store honored the price of 59.98. Then you get $30 off for trading in any old camera, no matter the condition. So this trail camera can be had for 29.98. It comes with 8gb sd and 8 AA batteries. I haven't pulled a card yet to speak of the pic quality.


This is YMMV, my store wouldn't honor this..


----------



## msudawg8087

dabuh said:


> This is YMMV, my store wouldn't honor this..


Yea I told my buddies about this and the only camera they would give you a discount on once you traded in the old was the Moultrie D-50i. And this was at multiple stores around the state. May be different for others but just a heads up.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

SoBlsd said:


> Muzzy 3-Blade Fixed Blade Broadhead 100 Grain
> Midway usa $9.99
> can't post links


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...ry+-+Broadheads+and+Points&utm_content=625842


----------



## xBX

Looking to buy year round Sitka gear - where is the best place / price?


----------



## VF_MIKE

Classifieds


xBX said:


> Looking to buy year round Sitka gear - where is the best place / price?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyEddie

It varies, but I've periodically found some good sales at Black Ovis. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xBX

VF_MIKE said:


> Classifieds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have a problem with used clothing lol.


----------



## ctgalloway21

xBX said:


> Looking to buy year round Sitka gear - where is the best place / price?


After the season, I buy mine from BlackOvis as well.


----------



## Boxerboxer

xBX said:


> Looking to buy year round Sitka gear - where is the best place / price?


If looking for new, the time between black Friday and about a week into the new year is hard to beat. Toward the end of season brick and mortar stores start marking it down as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

xBX said:


> Looking to buy year round Sitka gear - where is the best place / price?


Around February to March Sitka usually goes on sale everywhere for 20-30% off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Original RAGE 125gr $16 for 3-pack

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...roadhead-125-grain-stainless-steel-pack-of-3#


----------



## Doebuster

Rogers sporting goods has primos doublbull doublewides on sale for 249 $$$ plus u get a75$$ mail in reabate and free shipping .


----------



## NYyotekiller

Doebuster said:


> Rogers sporting goods has primos doublbull doublewides on sale for 249 $$$ plus u get a75$$ mail in reabate and free shipping .


https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-double-bull-deluxe-with-double-wide-door.html


----------



## Doebuster

Thats a great deal on those blinds .thanks for the link .


----------



## optimal_max

Big Game 20' climbing sticks - Not a great deal if you have to ship, but if you have a RK near you, not a bad deal with free ship to store. $30

https://www.ruralking.com/quick-stick


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Doebuster said:


> Rogers sporting goods has primos doublbull doublewides on sale for 249 $$$ plus u get a75$$ mail in reabate and free shipping .


Might call em, pretty sure those are only 229 in store plus the rebate.


----------



## Fezzik

Summit 22 Ft Swift tree ladder

55 each when you buy 2, shipping is free and no tax for most 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/summit-treestands-swiftree-double-step-ladder-22.html


----------



## Fezzik

MissouriBowtech said:


> Might call em, pretty sure those are only 229 in store plus the rebate.


I got mine online last time for 229, if anyone has success in getting them to honor the in store price, please post up. I'd buy another for that price with the rebate


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> I got mine online last time for 229, if anyone has success in getting them to honor the in store price, please post up. I'd buy another for that price with the rebate


Call them, super nice guys that will help.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Fezzik said:


> I got mine online last time for 229, if anyone has success in getting them to honor the in store price, please post up. I'd buy another for that price with the rebate


Called them and they said no. Online there's no tax and they have to ship it. $249 is it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

CoolhandLuke said:


> Called them and they said no. Online there's no tax and they have to ship it. $249 is it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I assumed, that thing is HEAVY.

Thanks for taking the time to make the call and let us know


----------



## Doebuster

Its still a great buy !


----------



## bowhunter2k9

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Bin...4f4-dd184a76f201&pf_rd_r=BA8KEQQR9AB4T35NVQCW

Seems like a great deal on backup Binos!


----------



## BWBOW

GT nockturals at cableas online for $15 A 3 pack


----------



## srkrit0980

BWBOW said:


> GT nockturals at cableas online for $15 A 3 pack


Thank you


----------



## booner21

Doebuster said:


> Its still a great buy !


Yeah figure in 6.5 percent sales tax you are within 6 bucks or so. So much easier to get if off the porch than the store[emoji3]

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Posting from another thread. 

Badlands code - 50% off Blf&f2018

www.badlandspacks.com


----------



## Spency

Midway USA has Realtree Badlands Super Day packs on sale right now for $99.99.....50% off.


----------



## BigBrian

bowhunter2k9 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Bin...4f4-dd184a76f201&pf_rd_r=BA8KEQQR9AB4T35NVQCW
> 
> Seems like a great deal on backup Binos!


Not sure if anyone used that $50 mail in rebate a couple months back for the Bushnell binoculars. Bought a nice pair on eBay for $65 on sale with hopes that the rebate would work. Sure enough yesterday I got a check from Bushnell for $50. Total cost for the binoculars was $15. Bushnell has always been pretty good with rebates.


----------



## BigBrian

https://marketplace.focuscamera.com/badlands-monster-fanny-pack-realtree-xtra-camo.html

Finally picked up one of the badlands daypacks. At this price it was too good to pass up.


----------



## C Svach

On sale at menards $19.99 from regular 35 thought I’d give it a try.


----------



## Dleigh31

Menards has both the Large and XL Screw in Tree Steps on sale for $1.49 each. I believe it is in-store only. Just picked up a bunch at the Iowa City Menards today.


----------



## CRE10

They processed one of my rebates and lost 4. I called them. They told me to email them the details and within a week they made things right with a check.


BigBrian said:


> Not sure if anyone used that $50 mail in rebate a couple months back for the Bushnell binoculars. Bought a nice pair on eBay for $65 on sale with hopes that the rebate would work. Sure enough yesterday I got a check from Bushnell for $50. Total cost for the binoculars was $15. Bushnell has always been pretty good with rebates.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dabuh

Sorry to be that guy, but does anyone have a cabelas coupon they aren't going to use? Looking to buy a packable saw before and upcoming trip.


----------



## Midman03

CRE10 said:


> They processed one of my rebates and lost 4. I called them. They told me to email them the details and within a week they made things right with a check.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are these rebates still going on? Looking to grab a pair of binocs before the season starts. Thanks!


----------



## Fezzik

dabuh said:


> Sorry to be that guy, but does anyone have a cabelas coupon they aren't going to use? Looking to buy a packable saw before and upcoming trip.



Hunting gear deals had a link to the hoeyman that was marked down 50% or so on amazon


----------



## ngurb

Hunt of the day website, badlands monster fanny $62.99, more than half off. Been using one for 6-7 years, love that pack!


----------



## CRE10

Midman03 said:


> Are these rebates still going on? Looking to grab a pair of binocs before the season starts. Thanks!


No

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyEddie

SOG 247A flashlight on sale on Camofire today for $61 plus shipping.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

lets get this back up top


----------



## Bigeclipse

C Svach said:


> View attachment 6600749
> 
> On sale at menards $19.99 from regular 35 thought I’d give it a try.


I have the knife and like it. Pick up some disposable blades if you go for it. I think mine came with 6 but I purchased an additional 12 blades so id be good for awhile just incase they ever stop making the blades. It is extremely sharp and they seem pretty dang durable. I am not sure it will cut through a deer's breast plate though but I think it will. this is how I gut a deer which I will not be having mounted (easier to scoop the innards out and get to the esophagus and stuff). I have expensive Buck knives and such and while they stay very sharp and great knives, I'm also worried I will lose them and it is a pain to have to sharpen them every once in a while.


----------



## optimal_max

Yes, it's Wildgame, but the reviews are good and a nice price for an IR camera. $35 & free ship with Prime

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XNJ6M3...=101&pf_rd_p=0&pf_rd_i=283155#customerReviews


----------



## optimal_max

Ameristep Caretaker blind
$70

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JQHWT52/ref=twister_B07BCS47JM?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## optimal_max

Bloodsport Gravedigger Chisel tip 100gr $20- $10 mail in rebate = $10

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EL9B15I/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_cr_x__a_w

OR


Bloodsport Gravedigger COC hybrids 125 gr $25 - $10 mail in rebate = $15

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EL9B15I/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_cr_x__a_w


----------



## optimal_max

Halo Rangefinder $62

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XKN8N6...RMSZK68D&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=0&pf_rd_i=283155


----------



## ron2714

optimal_max said:


> Halo Rangefinder $62
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XKN8N6...RMSZK68D&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=0&pf_rd_i=283155


Awesome! Thanks! mine is on the way.


----------



## Krazo

Good deals . Thanks for posting optimal


----------



## AntlerInsane83

optimal_max said:


> Posting from another thread.
> 
> Badlands code - 50% off Blf&f2018
> 
> www.badlandspacks.com



You just cost me a lot of money.


----------



## optimal_max

Krazo said:


> Good deals . Thanks for posting optimal


I have been slacking lately. 



AntlerInsane83 said:


> You just cost me a lot of money.


I would like to offer my most sincere apologies.


----------



## swkslampe

optimal_max said:


> Yes, it's Wildgame, but the reviews are good and a nice price for an IR camera. $35 & free ship with Prime
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XNJ6M3...=101&pf_rd_p=0&pf_rd_i=283155#customerReviews


Does anyone know if this cam has the mounting hole on the bottom or back?


----------



## andyfier

swkslampe said:


> Does anyone know if this cam has the mounting hole on the bottom or back?


I run several wild games and none of mine have mounting holes. Bungee cord only 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze

optimal_max said:


> Posting from another thread.
> 
> Badlands code - 50% off Blf&f2018
> 
> www.badlandspacks.com



Thanks, finally got me a bino harness


----------



## swkslampe

andyfier said:


> I run several wild games and none of mine have mounting holes. Bungee cord only
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Dang. Thanks for info that's a deal breaker for me I think. Well maybe I'll just get one lol


----------



## AntlerInsane83

optimal_max said:


> I have been slacking lately.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to offer my most sincere apologies.


Thanks! I do appreciate you finding that code. I just went back and bought more.


----------



## mccoppinb

Any good deal on binos less than 120?


----------



## CBB

Snyper Sapper Black Ops on Amazon for 75. 

I have 2 of the 10mp models and they are great. Tried 2 of these.

https://www.amazon.com/Sapper-Hunti...sprefix=snyper+sa&sr=8-1-spell&ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## optimal_max

Killer deal for ready-to-shoot EASTON carbon arrows --

Easton Carbon Raider 6 arrows (400 or 340) - $25 less $15 for mail in rebate = $10 for half-dozen finished EASTONs. 

ALSO, most Dicks Sporting Goods will cut and glue inserts for FREE on-site.

Final cost after rebate - $1.70 per arrow for finished Easton arrows.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15eayucrbnrdr340xaro/15eayucrbnrdr340xaro

ALSO - if you use ebates, you can get an EXTRA 10% off today only (13% if you use ebates credit card).


----------



## Antleraddict62

eBay discount codes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

optimal_max said:


> Killer deal for ready-to-shoot EASTON carbon arrows --
> 
> Easton Carbon Raider 6 arrows (400 or 340) - $25 less $15 for mail in rebate = $10 for half-dozen finished EASTONs.
> 
> ALSO, most Dicks Sporting Goods will cut and glue inserts for FREE on-site.
> 
> Final cost after rebate - $1.70 per arrow for finished Easton arrows.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15eayucrbnrdr340xaro/15eayucrbnrdr340xaro
> 
> ALSO - if you use ebates, you can get an EXTRA 10% off today only (13% if you use ebates credit card).




Thats a great deal!! wish they let you buy more than 6


----------



## Daave

optimal_max said:


> Killer deal for ready-to-shoot EASTON carbon arrows --
> 
> Easton Carbon Raider 6 arrows (400 or 340) - $25 less $15 for mail in rebate = $10 for half-dozen finished EASTONs.
> 
> ALSO, most Dicks Sporting Goods will cut and glue inserts for FREE on-site.
> 
> Final cost after rebate - $1.70 per arrow for finished Easton arrows.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15eayucrbnrdr340xaro/15eayucrbnrdr340xaro
> 
> ALSO - if you use ebates, you can get an EXTRA 10% off today only (13% if you use ebates credit card).


After they pulled that anti 2A crap, I refuse to shop there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

optimal_max said:


> Posting from another thread.
> 
> Badlands code - 50% off Blf&f2018
> 
> www.badlandspacks.com


Holy cow that's a great deal!! Half price on everything on the Badland online store except clearance! Just picked up a new pack. Thanks!


----------



## rkillar

Not sure who posted it; I think Optimal Max but a big thanks for sure. Got me a new badlands pack on the way.


----------



## Disco14

Xlr8n said:


> Holy cow that's a great deal!! Half price on everything on the Badland online store except clearance! Just picked up a new pack. Thanks!


Midway is selling the badlands super day pack in real tree for $100 , down from $199


----------



## Xlr8n

Disco14 said:


> Midway is selling the badlands super day pack in real tree for $100 , down from $199


Same price on the Badlands website with Free shipping. Any pack half off.


----------



## Antleraddict62

15% off eBay today only code is PICKSOON


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMcDowell

Amazon has Hunter Safety Systems Lifelines on sale today. $25 for a single or $63.67 for a three pack.


----------



## NDS

DMcDowell said:


> Amazon has Hunter Safety Systems Lifelines on sale today. $25 for a single or $63.67 for a three pack.


Nice deal. Just ordered a 3 pack. Thanks.


----------



## Midman03

Antleraddict62 said:


> 15% off eBay today only code is PICKSOON
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sheesh why couldn't this have been tomorrow


----------



## Fortyneck

Dick's 50% off selected Hunting stuff through 10pm Pacific tonight.


----------



## dra710

$16 lifelines online at dicks now


----------



## TyT10

AntlerInsane83 said:


> You just cost me a lot of money.





bejayze said:


> Thanks, finally got me a bino harness





optimal_max said:


> Posting from another thread.
> 
> Badlands code - 50% off Blf&f2018
> 
> www.badlandspacks.com


Great find! Got a really good deal on merino base layers. Thanks


----------



## MissouriBowtech

dra710 said:


> $16 lifelines online at dicks now


Link?


----------



## andyfier

MissouriBowtech said:


> Link?


The sale is over now, plus the website wouldn't even let you check out with them in your cart last night during the sale. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

TyT10 said:


> Great find! Got a really good deal on merino base layers. Thanks


He just cost me 184$ lol got both sets of merino base layers and the beanie and gloves.Thanks man!


----------



## optimal_max

Field Supply archery gear sale

https://www.fieldsupply.com/archery...t+Bonanza:+archery+gear+blowout+up+to+83%+off.


----------



## Xlr8n

Update: Badlands shut down the f&f code last night.


----------



## cnedeer12

Xlr8n said:


> Update: Badlands shut down the f&f code last night.


Damn. Was just about to order some gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Bump


----------



## Fulldraw_76

What are you guys using for a blind chair? I need something comfortable and affordable.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt5150

100gr. nap sling blades, $14.23
https://www.fieldsupply.com/gear/archery/nap-sling-blade-100-grain-1-875-2-blade-3pk.html


----------



## meatman

DMcDowell said:


> Amazon has Hunter Safety Systems Lifelines on sale today. $25 for a single or $63.67 for a three pack.




Bummed I missed this


----------



## ClemsonAlum

Sierra Trading Post has a Dead Down Wind Kit $13








Kurt


----------



## Binney59

I know its a long shot but does anybody know where I could pick up a pair of Sitka Fanatic bibs in the forest pattern? I have the coat but want matching bibs (L or XL)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Binney59 said:


> I know its a long shot but does anybody know where I could pick up a pair of Sitka Fanatic bibs in the forest pattern? I have the coat but want matching bibs (L or XL)? Thanks in advance!


I have a brand new pair of stratus for sale in forest. Still has tags.


----------



## Charman03

My original bushnell rangefinder from circa 2003 is starting to take a dump so I may be watching this thread a bit more for rangefinder deals


----------



## nowayout

Charman03 I just came here to share the deal I scored on a Sig Sauer Kilo 850 for $125 here 
https://www.brownells.com/aspx/search/productdetail.aspx?sid=190076&pid=87933


----------



## Planopurist

Fulldraw_76 said:


> What are you guys using for a blind chair? I need something comfortable and affordable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


$10 plastic lawn chair with a $40 memory foam seat cushion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ClemsonAlum said:


> Sierra Trading Post has a Dead Down Wind Kit $13
> View attachment 6615467
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thanks for posting have some ordered


----------



## ABEAR491

ClemsonAlum said:


> Sierra Trading Post has a Dead Down Wind Kit $13
> View attachment 6615467
> 
> 
> Kurt


Thank you as well just ordered some myself.


----------



## Leb337

Charman03 said:


> My original bushnell rangefinder from circa 2003 is starting to take a dump so I may be watching this thread a bit more for rangefinder deals


Camofire has a rangefinder on it today. Check it out.


----------



## RAPTOR5

Fulldraw_76 said:


> What are you guys using for a blind chair? I need something comfortable and affordable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Chama chairs are 25% off


----------



## BigBrian

ClemsonAlum said:


> Sierra Trading Post has a Dead Down Wind Kit $13
> View attachment 6615467
> 
> 
> Kurt


Sold out now


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Xlr8n said:


> Update: Badlands shut down the f&f code last night.


Supposedly there is a new code available per badlands cust service, anyone have one?


----------



## Honolua

Okay Boys, I need some very inexpensive cameras to use and inexpensive safety lines.


----------



## thelefty41

Honolua said:


> Okay Boys, I need some very inexpensive cameras to use and inexpensive safety lines.


Tasco cameras from walmart, and the Field and Stream lifelines when dicks runs them on a flash sale.


----------



## Tbass3574

Honolua said:


> Okay Boys, I need some very inexpensive cameras to use and inexpensive safety lines.


35$ wildgame innovations at dicks, takes decent pics for the price 
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...0mp-17wgiutrr10mprswrtch/17wgiutrr10mprswrtch

30 foot field and steam safety rope 15$
https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


----------



## VonH

thelefty41 said:


> Tasco cameras from walmart, and the Field and Stream lifelines when dicks runs them on a flash sale.


Def agree with the tascos. I own over a dozen. I've only had one issue with one of them, IR quit working on one cam. Sending it back to be replaced. 

Good thing is if you buy the 29 dollar 8meg cam, you can get the 2 year service agreement for 2 bucks. No way they will live 3 years. Interested to see what happens when I make a claim...


----------



## Honolua

VonH said:


> Def agree with the tascos. I own over a dozen. I've only had one issue with one of them, IR quit working on one cam. Sending it back to be replaced.
> 
> Good thing is if you buy the 29 dollar 8meg cam, you can get the 2 year service agreement for 2 bucks. No way they will live 3 years. Interested to see what happens when I make a claim...



That’s exactly what I did. I got three of them with the $2 per camera 2 year warranty.


----------



## Honolua

P


Tbass3574 said:


> 35$ wildgame innovations at dicks, takes decent pics for the price
> https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...0mp-17wgiutrr10mprswrtch/17wgiutrr10mprswrtch
> 
> 30 foot field and steam safety rope 15$
> https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


Thanks man. Exactly what I wanted. I got three cams and 2 safety lines. I knew when I made this thread it’d come in handy.


----------



## Tbass3574

Honolua said:


> P
> 
> Thanks man. Exactly what I wanted. I got three cams and 2 safety lines. I knew when I made this thread it’d come in handy.


No prob buddy! Real good deal on those lifelines


----------



## JordanUnderscor

MissouriBowtech said:


> Supposedly there is a new code available per badlands cust service, anyone have one?


Did anybody ever figure this out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

tbass3574 said:


> no prob buddy! Real good deal on those lifelines


heck yeah it was!!!


----------



## Honolua

Anyone find Trypans on sale?


----------



## meatman

Found some parkas at Walmart. $25. I inspected them. Have 3M Thinsulate and it said waterproof, breathable membrane (I thought this was Goretex but I didnt see any mention of Goretex, they referring to the thinsulate?). The outer shell felt really good. Quiet, suede like, similar to the MT050 at Cabelas. I was really impressed for the price. Unfortunately the zipper was garbage but for $25, didnt seem too bad. I should have taken a photo or wrote down the SKU. Let me know if anyone finds these and what they think.


----------



## Honolua

meatman said:


> Found some parkas at Walmart. $25. I inspected them. Have 3M Thinsulate and it said waterproof, breathable membrane (I thought this was Goretex but I didnt see any mention of Goretex, they referring to the thinsulate?). The outer shell felt really good. Quiet, suede like, similar to the MT050 at Cabelas. I was really impressed for the price. Unfortunately the zipper was garbage but for $25, didnt seem too bad. I should have taken a photo or wrote down the SKU. Let me know if anyone finds these and what they think.


Agreed they've definitely stepped up their game for budget minded hunting clothes that are getting noticeably higher quality. I'm still lamenting ScentBlocker's demise.


----------



## Acottrell

2017 Elite Impulse both in 31 and 34 ATA on camofire today. 31 is $575 and 34 is $550


----------



## azscorpion

JordanUnderscor said:


> Did anybody ever figure this out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The code expired....actually, it was pulled by Badlands.

Code was BLF&F2018 which was Badlands Friends and Family 2018.

It got ot to the public instead and Badlands shut it down.

I did get a Superday for 1/2 off before they did though.....:mg:


----------



## BGagner

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



azscorpion said:


> The code expired....actually, it was pulled by Badlands.
> 
> Code was BLF&F2018 which was Badlands Friends and Family 2018.
> 
> It got ot to the public instead and Badlands shut it down.
> 
> I did get a Superday for 1/2 off before they did though.....:mg:


Yep. Secured a Diablo Dos II before they took it down. Scorpion you have the charge disappear from your credit card? Charge disappeared from the card but my pack showed up Thursday. I’m sure the charge will show back but curious how it happened on your end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zwalls

Honolua said:


> Agreed they've definitely stepped up their game for budget minded hunting clothes that are getting noticeably higher quality. I'm still lamenting ScentBlocker's demise.


what happened to Scentblocker?


----------



## Barlow96

BGagner said:


> Yep. Secured a Diablo Dos II before they took it down. Scorpion you have the charge disappear from your credit card? Charge disappeared from the card but my pack showed up Thursday. I’m sure the charge will show back but curious how it happened on your end of
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 2200 on the deal. Not sure about the charge thing.


----------



## Barlow96

zwalls said:


> what happened to Scentblocker?


They filed bankruptcy is what I heard. They have a new website and are sending out email again though.


----------



## dt5150

summit has their deluxe front storage bag for climbing stands on sale for $10. just ordered one for my viper.

https://www.summitstands.com/summit-deluxe-front-storage-bag


----------



## Krazo

dt5150 said:


> summit has their deluxe front storage bag for climbing stands on sale for $10. just ordered one for my viper.
> 
> https://www.summitstands.com/summit-deluxe-front-storage-bag



Side bags also on sale for $11.50 a pair.


----------



## pointndog

Barlow96 said:


> They filed bankruptcy is what I heard. They have a new website and are sending out email again though.


Pretty Sure Scentlok acquired them last year.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

pointndog said:


> Pretty Sure Scentlok acquired them last year.


I thought it was more along the lines that Scentlok took em to court and won. 

Back to the deals, I didn’t see the side bag pairs on summits site??


----------



## olemossyhorns

Hooyman electric pole saw for 199$

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...-image-link&utm_campaign=hooyman-cordless-saw


----------



## meatman

dt5150 said:


> summit has their deluxe front storage bag for climbing stands on sale for $10. just ordered one for my viper.
> 
> https://www.summitstands.com/summit-deluxe-front-storage-bag


I'd be interested in the side bags. Anyone have a coupon code for the summit website for free ship or something? Thanks.


----------



## dt5150

i tried to buy the side bags but it wouldn't let me add them to my cart. must be out of stock.


----------



## meatman

dt5150 said:


> i tried to buy the side bags but it wouldn't let me add them to my cart. must be out of stock.


I had 2nd thoughts. They seem to really stick out while being carried in and Im trying to keep gear as simple as possible when getting to my tree (vs just another piece of gear to prep and get into position). Decisions..


----------



## trippe

optics planet has lone wolf hand climber 2 on sale for $299 and octflsh code for another 10% off. $269 free s&h


----------



## trippe

just when i thought i was good


----------



## NYyotekiller

Camofire has a good deal today on Tight Spot quivers. Cheapest price I've seen on them.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/12


----------



## Rev44

olemossyhorns said:


> Hooyman electric pole saw for 199$
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...-image-link&utm_campaign=hooyman-cordless-saw


Anybody have this one? Thoughts?


----------



## Honolua

NYyotekiller said:


> Camofire has a good deal today on Tight Spot quivers. Cheapest price I've seen on them.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/12


This is an insanely great deal on the best quivers made.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Primos XL blind at Rogers for $79

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-the-club-xl.html

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5

olemossyhorns said:


> Hooyman electric pole saw for 199$
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...-image-link&utm_campaign=hooyman-cordless-saw


Better off with a Kobalt or a Ryobi. Cheaper, and at least you can use the batteries for other stuff like blowers, chainsaws, etc.


----------



## swkslampe

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Primos XL blind at Rogers for $79
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-the-club-xl.html
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I knew a blind would pop up on here the day after I ordered onelol. Anybody have one of these how tough are they?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I bought two when they were $99. Really easy to put up and pretty roomy. Only have had them up a month so can't speak to durability.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

I have one and love it. I’ve had it for going on 3 seasons. Mines the old promos Camo like pictured in the Rogers listing. Roomy and material is much more durable than basic ameristsp blinds of same or higher value! Only damage mine has sustained was a broken rod and small tear in the shell. Completely due to my negligence however from leaving it out almost half the summer after turkey season and a storm wrecked havoc on it. Primos was easy to get in touch with and after admitting my negligence, they sent me two replacement rods for the price of one.


----------



## bass.deer

Honolua said:


> This is an insanely great deal on the best quivers made.


Those are great, I tried several different quivers, some rattled, some I would lose an arrow. It gets frustrating when you have to go looking for dropped arrows in brush and it can get expensive. Never had a problem with these in 5 years.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Honolua said:


> This is an insanely great deal on the best quivers made.


It's crazy to me that $110 for a 3 arrow quiver is "an insanely great deal". Lol.


----------



## meatman

IA Monsterbuck said:


> It's crazy to me that $110 for a 3 arrow quiver is "an insanely great deal". Lol.


Especially when it hangs in a tree!!!!!!!


----------



## SDDoubleLung

Dicks Sporting Goods is having a hunting flash sale today. Up to 50% off select items.


----------



## ABEAR491

Has anybody tried the EverCalm stuff? I have always been interested in it I didn't know if 15 bucks was a good deal on it.


----------



## MNarrow

Dick's flash sale on Millennium stands:

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/f/flash-sale-treestands-blinds#bazaarRating:&facet:ads_f55249_ntk_cs%3A%22Millennium+Treestands%22&productBeginIndex:0&orderBy:12&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&facetCategoryId:&fPrevCatId:&


----------



## Louisiana

Any Cabela’s promo codes going around right now? Just got an email about LW stands being on sale. Going to purchase one, but wouldn’t mind knocking some % off of it. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

How much is shipping on that Rogers blind?


----------



## cfred70

Louisiana said:


> Any Cabela’s promo codes going around right now? Just got an email about LW stands being on sale. Going to purchase one, but wouldn’t mind knocking some % off of it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the big deals at Cabelas/Bass Pro have been if you use their Credit Card. I was in the same boat, waiting for a discount before I bought a jacket that I had wanted. I chatted with a rep online, told them I was disappointed they haven't sent coupons out lately. He basically blamed the merger of the 2 companies as the reason why, but offered me a $20 off code if I purchased online at that time and sent him the order #......might be worth a shot.


----------



## Louisiana

cfred70 said:


> I know the big deals at Cabelas/Bass Pro have been if you use their Credit Card. I was in the same boat, waiting for a discount before I bought a jacket that I had wanted. I chatted with a rep online, told them I was disappointed they haven't sent coupons out lately. He basically blamed the merger of the 2 companies as the reason why, but offered me a $20 off code if I purchased online at that time and sent him the order #......might be worth a shot.


Thanks! Yeah I’ve been a card member for 10+ years and have slowly seen the decline of discounts available. I’ll give them a call if nothing shows up in my mailbox in the next couple days.


----------



## gridman

Charman03 said:


> How much is shipping on that Rogers blind?


think its 15


----------



## Fezzik

gridman said:


> think its 15


so add 20 bucks worth of goods and get free shipping


----------



## gridman

Fezzik said:


> so add 20 bucks worth of goods and get free shipping


Exactly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

azscorpion said:


> The code expired....actually, it was pulled by Badlands.
> 
> Code was BLF&F2018 which was Badlands Friends and Family 2018.
> 
> It got ot to the public instead and Badlands shut it down.
> 
> I did get a Superday for 1/2 off before they did though.....:mg:


I got my pursuit for $50 [emoji857]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey11sxu

Tagged


----------



## eyeguy

looking for a 3 pack or more of lifelines. Any deals out there?


----------



## MountieHunter

Ive been thinking about ordering some first lite baselayers but kept myself from pulling the trigger. Camofire today has the black ovis merino bases and I got the top and bottoms for the price of one. I'll see how they do in these WV mountains


----------



## JEEF

MountieHunter said:


> Ive been thinking about ordering some first lite baselayers but kept myself from pulling the trigger. Camofire today has the black ovis merino bases and I got the top and bottoms for the price of one. I'll see how they do in these WV mountains


I got FL base layers last year on black Friday, they are nice but I wouldn't pay full price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountieHunter

JEEF said:


> I got FL base layers last year on black Friday, they are nice but I wouldn't pay full price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Makes me feel a little better about not paying he full price for them now, had a hard time justifying 200+ for baselayers i have never tried before. Hopefully these blackovis fit the bill


----------



## ctgalloway21

I have First Lite baselayers I bought last year on clearance. They are my favorite pieces. Chama Hoody is my number 1 favorite piece.


----------



## Barlow96

MountieHunter said:


> Makes me feel a little better about not paying he full price for them now, had a hard time justifying 200+ for baselayers i have never tried before. Hopefully these blackovis fit the bill


I have blackovis and first lite. Both are nice. But for the price the blackovis I wear more here in Mississippi. I do want the furnace for late season by first lite though.


----------



## dra710

Dicks normally runs lifelines on flash sale weekly at 15 $ to 18$ ... I grabbed 5 last week for $15 each


----------



## Kris87

I have a few pair of the BlackOvis merino boxers and they're a good deal for $18 on Camofire. I've worn them for days and they don't have, well...you know...that...smell.


----------



## brodgersdc

Sitka Gear 50% Off at Sierra Trading Co.
Decent selection of ground forest (european released version of optifade) including Cloudburst, Fanatic, Kelvin etc.


----------



## Red Eye 81

brodgersdc said:


> Sitka Gear 50% Off at Sierra Trading Co.
> Decent selection of ground forest (european released version of optifade) including Cloudburst, Fanatic, Kelvin etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Teemster

brodgersdc said:


> Sitka Gear 50% Off at Sierra Trading Co.
> Decent selection of ground forest (european released version of optifade) including Cloudburst, Fanatic, Kelvin etc.


Well, ya just cost me some money. They also have some good merino wool deals and a browning hells canyon vest and a jacket for @ 75% off.


----------



## Tbass3574

Leupold Acadia 8x42s half of at Rogers sporting goods. Solid glass for under 200

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188338425&mc_cid=620b0440fe&mc_eid=8c9e7dcf87


----------



## blazingnate

brodgersdc said:


> Sitka Gear 50% Off at Sierra Trading Co.
> Decent selection of ground forest (european released version of optifade) including Cloudburst, Fanatic, Kelvin etc.


Even half off it’s still so dang expensive. I am tempted by it but I think my wife would take away my credit card if I did.


----------



## bcowette

brodgersdc said:


> Sitka Gear 50% Off at Sierra Trading Co.
> Decent selection of ground forest (european released version of optifade) including Cloudburst, Fanatic, Kelvin etc.


From the pictures it looks like the fanatic they are selling has a different outer material? Looks more like a stratus or incinerator. Can anyone confirm the difference?


----------



## Louisiana

I’ve worn the Incinerator before. It looks like these Fanatics are that same material. I’m not crazy about that outer shell. I prefer the “fuzzy” outer shell much more due to noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Is this like the outer on the "old" Elevated Forest Fanatic jacket?


----------



## MNarrow

Like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Sitka-Gear-50035-Fanatic-Jacket/dp/B0050UGV0I


----------



## MIbowhunter49

MNarrow said:


> Is this like the outer on the "old" Elevated Forest Fanatic jacket?


Bingo.


----------



## Louisiana

1) Bumping this thread back to the top. 

2) Any eBay “percentage off” emails floating around l?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2backstraps

Louisiana said:


> 1) Bumping this thread back to the top.
> 
> 2) Any eBay “percentage off” emails floating around l?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have the Ebay app they notify you every time they run one of those discounts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

Good deal. Just downloaded the app and signed in to it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bow*nasty

Any one have a cabelas 20% off coupon? I need a treestand lol!


----------



## ABEAR491

2backstraps said:


> If you have the Ebay app they notify you every time they run one of those discounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I received one of those yesterday. If you shoot Rages they had the new Trypan's on sale for 67 bucks for 6. That is about 10-12 dollars cheaper a pack depending on where you buy them.


----------



## optimal_max

One day only:

Gold Tip Hunter 340's finished 29.5" arrows $45 per dozen + $1 for shipping.

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.co...dition-arrow-29-5in-2-red-1-white-vanes-12pk/


----------



## simshunter

Amazon. Streamlight deal.up to 57% off

https://www.amazon.com/apb/page/ref...rName=OctopusDealLandingStream&deals=8f3616f9

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

EBAY has 10% off everything, use code PICKUPTEN.


----------



## Louisiana

Was coming here to post the same thing, just got the email. Only good for today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Badlands packs on sale with free shipping
https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...t=main-image-link&utm_campaign=badlands-packs


----------



## Meat

meatman said:


> EBAY has 10% off everything, use code PICKUPTEN.


Just used that on a set of Arctic Shield bibs. 

Meat


----------



## H80Hunter

https://www.firstlite.com/cirrus-jacket.html

First Lite Cirrus puffy is 30% off.


----------



## nowayout

Fezzik, thanks, I ordered a pack


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone have any input on this camera?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClemsonAlum

Sierra trading post - free shipping no min. Ends tonight

Kurt


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone have any input on this camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Its a POS. I have many pictures of deer and coyotes seeing the red flash looking at it in the tree where I have it mounted.


----------



## Krazo

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone have any input on this camera?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


FWIW. I’m having issues with bushnell honoring their ‘ironclad’ warranty. I’ll certainly think twice before I buy any bushnell game cameras.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Thanks for the input guys, will not buy the Bushnell.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Cabelas/Bass Pro has a decent sale going on for some of their base layers.

https://www.cabelas.com/category/New-Cabelas-ECWCS-Base-Layer/490809780.uts


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Lacrosse Alpha pull on boots for $59



https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...187369293&mc_cid=1313bb6dd7&mc_eid=d40ca50dfe

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has Special Golden Estrus - $5 for a 4oz bottle. :mg:

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ent-16wreuspclgldnstrhbg/16wreuspclgldnstrhbg


----------



## smokin x's

NYyotekiller said:


> Cabelas/Bass Pro has a decent sale going on for some of their base layers.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/category/New-Cabelas-ECWCS-Base-Layer/490809780.uts


Seems to be a pretty decent deal on some stuff. Anyone have any first hand experience with the heavyweight bottom and heavyweight 1/4 zip top? Being grid fleece it looks to be a decent mid layer at a pretty good price but I hate dropping coin on gear with no previous experience. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

smokin x's said:


> Seems to be a pretty decent deal on some stuff. Anyone have any first hand experience with the heavyweight bottom and heavyweight 1/4 zip top? Being grid fleece it looks to be a decent mid layer at a pretty good price but I hate dropping coin on gear with no previous experience.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I’ve never worn the grid fleece so I can’t say for sure, but I felt it in store, and it’s very thin. Seems more of a legit base layer (like paper thin merinos) vs a mid/insulating layer. And for a pure base layer, I’d probably pay up and get Sitka or merino stuff.


----------



## smokin x's

meatman said:


> I’ve never worn the grid fleece so I can’t say for sure, but I felt it in store, and it’s very thin. Seems more of a legit base layer (like paper thin merinos) vs a mid/insulating layer. And for a pure base layer, I’d probably pay up and get Sitka or merino stuff.


That's good to know, Thank you. I've got tons of minus 33 merino so I don't need anymore base layers. 

For the price I was hoping it could be a mid layer for those days where mid weight merino and my Stratus or predator stealth fleece jackets werent quite enough but a heavy fleece mid layer would be too much. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

smokin x's said:


> That's good to know, Thank you. I've got tons of minus 33 merino so I don't need anymore base layers.
> 
> For the price I was hoping it could be a mid layer for those days where mid weight merino and my Stratus or predator stealth fleece jackets werent quite enough but a heavy fleece mid layer would be too much.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I have yet to find any high loft fleece bottoms that are form fitting with odor control! It doesn’t exist!


----------



## smokin x's

meatman said:


> I have yet to find any high loft fleece bottoms that are form fitting with odor control! It doesn’t exist!


That seems to be the same thing I'm experiencing. Definite void in the market for sure! 
I have heard that wader pants (stuff waterfowl guys wear under their waders) make an excellent mid layer but I don't know how the fit is or really anything about them other than that they were reccommended to me a couple times. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Any Sitka stratus bibs deals?


----------



## RAPTOR5

meatman said:


> I have yet to find any high loft fleece bottoms that are form fitting with odor control! It doesn’t exist!


https://www.firstlite.com/m-s-merino-x-furnace-exp-350-long-john.html


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> Dicks has Special Golden Estrus - $5 for a 4oz bottle. :mg:
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ent-16wreuspclgldnstrhbg/16wreuspclgldnstrhbg



Just FYI, this price is a mistake. When I picked it up they tried to give me the 1oz, but they DID honor their online price. So they will likely be changing it soon.

Also, there is a mail in rebate for $5.00 included, but I don't know if Wildlife Research would honor it if the purchase price is under $5


----------



## meatman

RAPTOR5 said:


> https://www.firstlite.com/m-s-merino-x-furnace-exp-350-long-john.html


Thanks but the merino stuff is too thin. High loft/high pile fleece is what I need!


----------



## RAPTOR5

meatman said:


> Thanks but the merino stuff is too thin. High loft/high pile fleece is what I need!


This is new for this year. Has a fleece backer.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

optimal_max said:


> Just FYI, this price is a mistake. When I picked it up they tried to give me the 1oz, but they DID honor their online price. So they will likely be changing it soon.
> 
> Also, there is a mail in rebate for $5.00 included, but I don't know if Wildlife Research would honor it if the purchase price is under $5


I was actually just looking at this and saying to my wife that this couldn’t be correct. I was going to buy a bottle or 2 and have her pick it up tomorrow as she is going past a dicks, but since I know it is wrong I won’t do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

smokin x's said:


> That's good to know, Thank you. I've got tons of minus 33 merino so I don't need anymore base layers.
> 
> For the price I was hoping it could be a mid layer for those days where mid weight merino and my Stratus or predator stealth fleece jackets werent quite enough but a heavy fleece mid layer would be too much.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I just found out about the minus 33 merino...good quality? What weight do you have? Do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Louisiana said:


> I just found out about the minus 33 merino...good quality? What weight do you have? Do you like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 1 minus 33 merino mid weight top. For fit and softness of the material I like it just as much as first lite. I like first lite better for the fact if the thumb cuffs on the tops. I like that covering over the tops of my hands. That’s just me, I know a lot of others don’t like the thumb cuffs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Louisiana said:


> I just found out about the minus 33 merino...good quality? What weight do you have? Do you like it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my -33. Its really hard to beat for the money. Ive got 3 full sets (tops and bottoms) in mid weight and 2 full sets of expedition. Some of it is over 10 years old. 

I do also have a lightweight hooded first lite top that I would have sold years ago had it not been for the hood. 

All tops look like new except the FL, its got quite a few holes around the waist area from brush and greenbriars. While my -33 has gone through the same abuse if not more (midweight is easily the most versatile weight IMO).

A couple of my oldest midweight bottoms show wear. Ive learned that the two places merino bottoms will wear out (no matter what you do) is at the front of the knee and at the crotch, specifically the area directly behind the ole beanbag. Limit the amount of wash cycles it goes through and line dry and they will last you years.


Stouff_PAhunter said:


> I have 1 minus 33 merino mid weight top. For fit and softness of the material I like it just as much as first lite. I like first lite better for the fact if the thumb cuffs on the tops. I like that covering over the tops of my hands. That’s just me, I know a lot of others don’t like the thumb cuffs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the things I can't stand about my lightweight hooded top but to each their own. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

I should also mention that the two highest wear areas on merino bottoms are probably the two areas with the highest amount of friction so I don't fault -33 or merino in general for the wear. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

meatman said:


> Thanks but the merino stuff is too thin. High loft/high pile fleece is what I need!


Whats the reasoning for the merino on the outside? I understand the brushed interior as its meant to be a layering piece and not a true base layer. 

From my understanding and experience of how merino works its going to be nearly useless there? Is it with hopes of continuing the moisture wicking? If so I would think its a long shot in the dark to expect it to pull moisture through a brushed surface.

I would much rather see a microfleece type interior bonded to a brushed exterior in a 250ish weight with an athletic cut. Maybe throw a 8-10" spandex type material on the cuffs and calves, thinner materials in the armpit and crotch (lower weight primaloft fill possibly). I'd pay damn good money for a set of that. Doesn't need a wind blocker as that's what an outer layer is for. I cant understand why one of the big 3 havent made something like this. 


Edit: meant to tag the link to the FL furnace set that RAPTOR5 posted. 
Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

Good deal on blind chairs.

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/fleet-farm-black-360-comfort-swivel-chair/0000000245106?Ntt=360%20chair

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/black-360-comfort-swivel-chair/0000000245105?Ntt=360%20chair


----------



## prodefiant34

meatman said:


> Thanks but the merino stuff is too thin. High loft/high pile fleece is what I need!


For what its worth, have you actually tried the furnace merino from FL? I got them in yesterday and I actually thought the complete opposite. Couldn't believe how thick they were, they seem more heavyweight than some of my sweatpants.


----------



## meatman

prodefiant34 said:


> For what its worth, have you actually tried the furnace merino from FL? I got them in yesterday and I actually thought the complete opposite. Couldn't believe how thick they were, they seem more heavyweight than some of my sweatpants.


Interesting. I should check them out. How do they compare in thickness to the Sitka core heavyweight base layers? I have felt the Sitkas in cabelas and although not super thick, they seemed like they would be ok. I would prefer something thicker though. High loft fleece is perfect for me! Warm, lightweight. Wish I could find something.


----------



## Louisiana

What is high loft fleece? Is that just another word for a thicker fleece?


----------



## CRE10

meatman said:


> I’ve never worn the grid fleece so I can’t say for sure, but I felt it in store, and it’s very thin. Seems more of a legit base layer (like paper thin merinos) vs a mid/insulating layer. And for a pure base layer, I’d probably pay up and get Sitka or merino stuff.


I don't think it's thin. It actually makes my nuts sweat a lot so I wear Minus 33 400 merino more often. The Cabela's stuff is real similar to the First Lite grid fleece tops in my opinion.


----------



## prodefiant34

meatman said:


> Interesting. I should check them out. How do they compare in thickness to the Sitka core heavyweight base layers? I have felt the Sitkas in cabelas and although not super thick, they seemed like they would be ok. I would prefer something thicker though. High loft fleece is perfect for me! Warm, lightweight. Wish I could find something.


I can't speak for sitka. Maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## meatman

CRE10 said:


> I don't think it's thin. It actually makes my nuts sweat a lot so I wear Minus 33 400 merino more often. The Cabela's stuff is real similar to the First Lite grid fleece tops in my opinion.


Polartec grid fleece from Cabelas is really thin. Probably great for wicking, but not so much for warmth (although Ive never worn them, just handled in store). 

Still curious if anyone has felt the Sitka Core Heavyweight vs the First Lite Furnace Merino side-by-side.


----------



## optimal_max

Dont know much about Stealth cams, but $35 each with free ship sounds pretty good.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...0181031-_-1817+LP-_-Stealth+Cam+Trail+Cameras


----------



## JordanUnderscor

optimal_max said:


> Dont know much about Stealth cams, but $35 each with free ship sounds pretty good.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...0181031-_-1817+LP-_-Stealth+Cam+Trail+Cameras


I bought this exact camera last year and couldn’t get it to take pictures. My 30$ tasco takes more pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

meatman said:


> ......
> 
> Still curious if anyone has felt the Sitka Core Heavyweight vs the First Lite Furnace Merino side-by-side.....


I'm interested in knowing this as well. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

meatman said:


> Polartec grid fleece from Cabelas is really thin. Probably great for wicking, but not so much for warmth (although Ive never worn them, just handled in store).
> 
> Still curious if anyone has felt the Sitka Core Heavyweight vs the First Lite Furnace Merino side-by-side.


I compared the Cabela's ECWCS heavy weight that I have to my First Lite Klamath along with my First Lite Halstead and they are all about the same thickness which is very similar to the Sitka Core Heavyweight. Core may be a hair thinner than the Cabela's and First Lite. I consider them to all be similar and heavyweight. If you want heavier bottoms you'll have to get some wader liner pants. Merino is significantly heavier in actual weight than the synthetic stuff. I don't have the new Furnace stuff, but I have the Kiln and it's not as thick as the above mentioned synthetics. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-ECWCS-HEAVYWEIGHT-BOTTOM/2802027.uts?slotId=3

https://www.firstlite.com/m-s-klamath-grid-fleece-hoody.html


----------



## meatman

CRE10 said:


> I compared the Cabela's ECWCS heavy weight that I have to my First Lite Klamath along with my First Lite Halstead and they are all about the same thickness which is very similar to the Sitka Core Heavyweight. Core may be a hair thinner than the Cabela's and First Lite. I consider them to all be similar and heavyweight. If you want heavier bottoms you'll have to get some wader liner pants. Merino is significantly heavier in actual weight than the synthetic stuff. I don't have the new Furnace stuff, but I have the Kiln and it's not as thick as the above mentioned synthetics.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CABELAS-ECWCS-HEAVYWEIGHT-BOTTOM/2802027.uts?slotId=3
> 
> https://www.firstlite.com/m-s-klamath-grid-fleece-hoody.html


I came across these. Seems like a deal. Anti odor too.

Anyone know how thick they are and if they are warm? 

https://www.costco.com/32-Degrees-Heat-Men's-Base-Layer-Pant,-Black.product.100358364.html


----------



## Gamover06

seriously people this is a deal thread if you want to know about something start a thread or do a search this entire 141 page is has been talk about a certain product.


----------



## CRE10

Gamover06 said:


> seriously people this is a deal thread if you want to know about something start a thread or do a search this entire 141 page is has been talk about a certain product.


Want some cheese with your whine? Your post is unnecessary and contains no deal.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

He did post a link to something. I might go buy those baselayers now. 
Does that make it OK in your view? Maybe we should send all our post for you to review and approve.

Archers helping archers.


Gamover06 said:


> seriously people this is a deal thread if you want to know about something start a thread or do a search this entire 141 page is has been talk about a certain product.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

25% off LL Bean with Code BIG25
free shipping over $25


----------



## Fezzik

25% off LL Bean with Code BIG25
free shipping over $25


----------



## meatman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> He did post a link to something. I might go buy those baselayers now.
> Does that make it OK in your view? Maybe we should send all our post for you to review and approve.
> 
> Archers helping archers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You talking about the Costco 32 degrees deal?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Yes

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Cool. Let me know how they turn out. I will definitely grab a pair if they are decent. Great price.


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

Hate to be this guy, but does anyone have a Cabelas Coupon?


On a side note, I grew up in Springfield MO. I was a die hard Bass Pro guy. Then I moved to Kansas and only had Cabelas near me. Even though it pains me to say, Johnny Morris & Bass Pro has absolutely ruined Cabelas.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Hate to be this guy, but does anyone have a Cabelas Coupon?
> 
> 
> On a side note, I grew up in Springfield MO. I was a die hard Bass Pro guy. Then I moved to Kansas and only had Cabelas near me. Even though it pains me to say, Johnny Morris & Bass Pro has absolutely ruined Cabelas.


good luck, from what im reading the coupons are a thing of the past


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter

ksgoosekillr said:


> good luck, from what im reading the coupons are a thing of the past


Yep. That's been my experience as well. Just wanting to double check before I pay full retail. Which I absolutely hate doing.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Yep. That's been my experience as well. Just wanting to double check before I pay full retail. Which I absolutely hate doing.


try amazon... i wanted a new pack and had a $50 gift card to Cabelas... even with the gift card Amazon was cheaper by $20! Cabelas was $70 higher than Cabelas... which is absurd considering the vendor on Amazon was the pack MFG...


----------



## cfred70

Fezzik said:


> 25% off LL Bean with Code BIG25
> free shipping over $25


Thanks for this! Took advantage of it....


----------



## cfred70

KS-Hoyt-Hunter said:


> Yep. That's been my experience as well. Just wanting to double check before I pay full retail. Which I absolutely hate doing.


I bought a jacket the other day online, chatted with the online person and asked about coupons they pretty much said the same thing, however I told them I'd just hold off on purchasing it and wait to see if I got any coupons, he replied and gave me the coupon through chat. Might be worth a shot....


----------



## optimal_max

Rockyboots.com has 30% off their sale gear & free ship - code FALL30

I have changed much of my gear (except boots ironically) to Rocky brand and the quality is good. Plus I like the Venator camo.


https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/#sz=60


----------



## meatman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Did you end up finding those base layer pants? I think they are even cheaper in store vs shipping.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Haven't made it to the local store yet. Will report back if I do.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Artic Shield Boot covers down to $29 at cabelas

https://www.cabelas.com/product/ABSOLUTE-OUTDOOR-ARCTICSHIELD-BOOT-INSULATORS/2811289.uts?slotId=0


----------



## MNarrow

Lots of Arctic Shield on sale at Scheels

https://www.scheels.com/c/all/arctic-shield?s=rd_arctic+shield


----------



## Fezzik

Big game bow hanger down to $2.97
https://www.cabelas.com/product/BIG-GAME-EXTREME-MULTI-HANGER/2727209.uts?slotId=0

used them as filler to get to $50 on my order for free shipping


----------



## meatman

Fezzik said:


> Artic Shield Boot covers down to $29 at cabelas
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/ABSOLUTE-OUTDOOR-ARCTICSHIELD-BOOT-INSULATORS/2811289.uts?slotId=0


Are these any good?


----------



## CRE10

Fezzik said:


> Artic Shield Boot covers down to $29 at cabelas
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/ABSOLUTE-OUTDOOR-ARCTICSHIELD-BOOT-INSULATORS/2811289.uts?slotId=0


Same price at Scheels plus Scheels has free returns if you don't like.


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> Are these any good?


For what it's worth the icebreaker ones have better Amazon reviews but cost $50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49

meatman said:


> Are these any good?


Hell yes. Arctic shield boot covers are the best hunting purchase I've made in a long time. No more sweaty feet from wearing thick socks and heavy boots. Wear my noninsulated boots year round, break these out when its ~30 and below. Use them for ice fishing too.


----------



## meatman

Boxerboxer said:


> For what it's worth the icebreaker ones have better Amazon reviews but cost $50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I read through the Cabelas reviews. Seem a bit iffy. 

I have the Saskatchewan Pac boots from Cabelas. Yet to wear them in the field (hasnt been that cold yet), but I will see how they hold up. Hopefully they work well (just a PITA to walk in with).


----------



## gridman

meatman said:


> Are these any good?


Just bought a pair 2 days ago, seem pretty good


----------



## Widgeon84

Dicks has 20' climbing sticks on sale for $39.99 til 10 Pm. I haven't seen them cheaper anywhere else lately. 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...SConfirm_2017.2.0:LINK_1&customerkey=35450347


----------



## Charman03

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Hell yes. Arctic shield boot covers are the best hunting purchase I've made in a long time. No more sweaty feet from wearing thick socks and heavy boots. Wear my noninsulated boots year round, break these out when its ~30 and below. Use them for ice fishing too.


Arctic shield are great. Wear regular non insulated boots. They work. Not with mucks etc


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Widgeon84 said:


> Dicks has 20' climbing sticks on sale for $39.99 til 10 Pm. I haven't seen them cheaper anywhere else lately.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...SConfirm_2017.2.0:LINK_1&customerkey=35450347


That's not bad, Rurual king (if you have one close) sells the alternating step, 20' big game sticks for $29.99 plus tax all day, everyday.


----------



## TravellingMatt

meatman said:


> Are these any good?


I expected more from them when I first got them, but they are an improvement over not having them. I find they work best if you chuck some hand warmers in with them.


----------



## deerslayer12345

Got some of these the last flash sale and a lifeline for $18 with free shipping. I was gonna get the rural king ones till I saw these for a little more and it has the double step vs alternating.


Widgeon84 said:


> Dicks has 20' climbing sticks on sale for $39.99 til 10 Pm. I haven't seen them cheaper anywhere else lately.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...SConfirm_2017.2.0:LINK_1&customerkey=35450347


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ClemsonAlum

deerslayer12345 said:


> Got some of these the last flash sale and a lifeline for $18 with free shipping. I was gonna get the rural king ones till I saw these for a little more and it has the double step vs alternating.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Deerslayer can you use those separately or do you have to use them as one 20' piece? 

Kurt


----------



## smokin x's

meatman said:


> Are these any good?


I was given a pair for Christmas last year. I havent had a chance to try them out yet, I was tagged out before then last year and its been a pretty warm year so far this year.

I can report back if I get a chance to use em but it'll probably be a little too late by then. Looking like ill get to break em out from the 10-12th this month. 

I know Dick's Sporting Goods had em on sale for $20 last year in December. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

ClemsonAlum said:


> Deerslayer can you use those separately or do you have to use them as one 20' piece?
> 
> Kurt


Don't really think you could use them separately unless you rigged something up. They only have 1 v-piece per section that clamps on the tree so the bottom would pretty close to the tree

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

meatman said:


> I came across these. Seems like a deal. Anti odor too.
> 
> Anyone know how thick they are and if they are warm?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/32-Degrees-Heat-Men's-Base-Layer-Pant,-Black.product.100358364.html


I am a fan of the Costco 32 Degree stuff. 

It keeps me warm, feels "silky"...not itchy and has some stretch to it, but not too much like the compression type stuff. Dries fast and wicks pretty good too. 

Price it right. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

meatman said:


> I came across these. Seems like a deal. Anti odor too.
> 
> Anyone know how thick they are and if they are warm?
> 
> https://www.costco.com/32-Degrees-Heat-Men's-Base-Layer-Pant,-Black.product.100358364.html


These are nowhere near as thick as the core heavyweight. I felt the material in Costco tonight. It feels soft and I'm sure it's comfortable enough though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Boxerboxer said:


> These are nowhere near as thick as the core heavyweight. I felt the material in Costco tonight. It feels soft and I'm sure it's comfortable enough though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good intel thanks.


----------



## Honolua

143 pages and no sticky...wow!

You fellers know where there's a deal on a lifeline right now? I am also looking for some great insulated boots that are at least 1000g or equivalent too.


----------



## CarpCommander

Here’s a link to what is pretty much the last of the ‘genuine’ Cabelas clothing. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/CAB...SERIES-PK/2263060.uts?slotId=0#tabsCollection

These and the uninsulated bow series are all that’s left of the pre-Bass Pro takeover. Trust me, I’ve been watching ever since last year. I saw the bow series go on sale at Black Friday, but forgot to buy some. After that I realized my mistake, and have been keeping an eye on this stuff ever since.

Anyways, it’s some of the best cold weather gear out there. Heavy, but definitely warm! I got the coat locally, ordered the bibs, and the store was pretty much out of stock on all of it. Long live (the real) Cabelas....


----------



## meatman

Com'on guys, let's fire this thread up. Black Friday time.


----------



## Honolua

CarpCommander said:


> Here’s a link to what is pretty much the last of the ‘genuine’ Cabelas clothing.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CAB...SERIES-PK/2263060.uts?slotId=0#tabsCollection
> 
> These and the uninsulated bow series are all that’s left of the pre-Bass Pro takeover. Trust me, I’ve been watching ever since last year. I saw the bow series go on sale at Black Friday, but forgot to buy some. After that I realized my mistake, and have been keeping an eye on this stuff ever since.
> 
> Anyways, it’s some of the best cold weather gear out there. Heavy, but definitely warm! I got the coat locally, ordered the bibs, and the store was pretty much out of stock on all of it. Long live (the real) Cabelas....


What a doggone shame, man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Widgeon84

9fc50 Lone Wolf Promo code for $50 off $199 or more orders.


----------



## Midman03

Widgeon84 said:


> 9fc50 Lone Wolf Promo code for $50 off $199 or more orders.


Any idea how long this will be going on??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Honolua said:


> What a doggone shame, man.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Have you actually navigated their cold weather camo section. They've destroyed it. None of the previous legacy clothing lines that were so successful are available. Nothing on sale..... BP has trashed Cabelas.

They are discontinuing the MT050 line, I mean, WHAT THE #@&%$*&?


----------



## Honolua

meatman said:


> Have you actually navigated their cold weather camo section. They've destroyed it. None of the previous legacy clothing lines that were so successful are available. Nothing on sale..... BP has trashed Cabelas.
> 
> They are discontinuing the MT050 line, I mean, WHAT THE #@&%$*&?


I actually made a stand alone post about this. The mt050 is the best stuff i've ever used. I have the hand warmer, jacket, and pants.


----------



## meatman

Honolua said:


> I actually made a stand alone post about this. The mt050 is the best stuff i've ever used. I have the hand warmer, jacket, and pants.


Its great stuff. Thats why I ask. Why the hell would BP kill the line. I just dont get it.... Whos running the show??? Anyone thats actually tried on the clothing????????????


----------



## Stick12

Honolua said:


> I actually made a stand alone post about this. The mt050 is the best stuff i've ever used. I have the hand warmer, jacket, and pants.


Cabelas brand stuff in general was pretty much great across the board. Really, really good value for the money.

Now their clothing pretty much consists of their crappy Redhead stuff or Sitka. Well I don't want crappy Redhead stuff, and I (and most other hunters) can't afford Sitka..... So we are left with not many options. Keep your eye on the bargain cave (the stores that even still have them anyway) in the coming months, I'm sure there will be some pretty solid deals to be had.

I don't know anyone besides BP management who is happy about the buyout of Cabelas. Certainly NOT sportsmen


----------



## Honolua

Stick12 said:


> Cabelas brand stuff in general was pretty much great across the board. Really, really good value for the money.
> 
> Now their clothing pretty much consists of their crappy Redhead stuff or Sitka. Well I don't want crappy Redhead stuff, and I (and most other hunters) can't afford Sitka..... So we are left with not many options. Keep your eye on the bargain cave (the stores that even still have them anyway) in the coming months, I'm sure there will be some pretty solid deals to be had.
> 
> I don't know anyone besides BP management who is happy about the buyout of Cabelas. Certainly NOT sportsmen


Coming from a guy with a HUGE closet full of Realtree and Mossy Oak, don't even get me started about BP's decision to basically kick both to the curb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

Honolua said:


> Coming from a guy with a HUGE closet full of Realtree and Mossy Oak, don't even get me started about BP's decision to basically kick both to the curb.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No I'm hijacking my own thread to complain about BPS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TravellingMatt

Honolua said:


> 143 pages and no sticky...wow!
> 
> You fellers know where there's a deal on a lifeline right now? I am also looking for some great insulated boots that are at least 1000g or equivalent too.


Watch Dicks for their flash sales. Picked up their field and stream 30 foot one last night for $18.


----------



## YooperKenny

Honolua said:


> I actually made a stand alone post about this. The mt050 is the best stuff i've ever used. I have the hand warmer, jacket, and pants.


I also own some of the MTO50 stuff and really like it, especially my parka in vertigo camo which is awesome when there's snow on the ground. And like many of you, the changes I've seen since the BP takeover are disappointing to me to say the least.

But just for your awareness, I received a Cabelas/BP catalog in the mail the other day and there is some MTO50 clothing in there. The camo patterns are different, but it is MTO50. You can also find it on Cabelas website with the search function.


----------



## optimal_max

Trees spider safety ropes, Venom harness, and tree belts on sale.

https://www.blockeroutdoors.com/wee...100211177&mc_cid=b3a35ef6c7&mc_eid=31f978f6de


----------



## Buckhorn1959

2Rsquared said:


> I am a fan of the Costco 32 Degree stuff.
> 
> It keeps me warm, feels "silky"...not itchy and has some stretch to it, but not too much like the compression type stuff. Dries fast and wicks pretty good too.
> 
> Price it right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I might have to check their stuff out. Thanks!


----------



## CarpCommander

YooperKenny said:


> I also own some of the MTO50 stuff and really like it, especially my parka in vertigo camo which is awesome when there's snow on the ground. And like many of you, the changes I've seen since the BP takeover are disappointing to me to say the least.
> 
> But just for your awareness, I received a Cabelas/BP catalog in the mail the other day and there is some MTO50 clothing in there. The camo patterns are different, but it is MTO50. You can also find it on Cabelas website with the search function.


The new MTO50 isn’t the same as the original Cabelas stuff. BassPro clearanced out all of the original Cabelas brand stuff last year-I know because I dropped a TON of money on it! 

The new stuff is made by BassPro’s source with Cabelas ‘branding’ on it. Pretty clever I guess, and I’m sure it’ll fool the masses. Clear out the original stuff, then restock the shelves with a similar item that’s built by a totally different (cheaper) manufacturer. Brilliant!


----------



## Buckhorn1959

CarpCommander said:


> The new MTO50 isn’t the same as the original Cabelas stuff. BassPro clearanced out all of the original Cabelas brand stuff last year-I know because I dropped a TON of money on it!
> 
> The new stuff is made by BassPro’s source with Cabelas ‘branding’ on it. Pretty clever I guess, and I’m sure it’ll fool the masses. Clear out the original stuff, then restock the shelves with a similar item that’s built by a totally different (cheaper) manufacturer. Brilliant!


Wow!


----------



## ctgalloway21

any black friday deals yet??????


----------



## Xlr8n

CarpCommander said:


> The new MTO50 isn’t the same as the original Cabelas stuff. BassPro clearanced out all of the original Cabelas brand stuff last year-I know because I dropped a TON of money on it!
> 
> The new stuff is made by BassPro’s source with Cabelas ‘branding’ on it. Pretty clever I guess, and I’m sure it’ll fool the masses. Clear out the original stuff, then restock the shelves with a similar item that’s built by a totally different (cheaper) manufacturer. Brilliant!


They aren't going to offer lifetime warranty on Cabela's brand anymore so the cheap China crap will fit their new business model better. Bass Pro has been doing it for years. 

On a hunting trip a couple years ago I was forced to by some BPS/Redhead bibs as I forgot to pack mine so I picked up the 'best'/most expensive pair they had. They've ripped out in so many places that they are about ready for the garbage can after less than three years. Junk.


----------



## Curtdawg88

Any deals on rubber boots? Just found new holes in both feet of mine the hard way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Kuiu has the Garmin Fenix 5 on sale for $400 and I believe the 5X is also on sale. 

Edit: looks like lots of sites have this sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Cabela’s has dsd turkey dekes up to 75% off in bargain cave (those that have em)


----------



## deerslayer12345

This looks to be a good deal on climbing sticks. Idk how good they are but it 3 for $30 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/hom...al-vantage-fast-stick-pc/2553928.uts?slotId=4


----------



## huntingfishing

deerslayer12345 said:


> This looks to be a good deal on climbing sticks. Idk how good they are but it 3 for $30
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/hom...al-vantage-fast-stick-pc/2553928.uts?slotId=4


I bought some of these last year. They aren't too bad. I like them. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Rocket Hammerhead 3 pack under $10

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rocket-Hammerhead-Broadhead/50162836


----------



## AlfredShooter30

I have a 2014 Pro Comp Elite FX that I am not using anymore. 27" draw length with 40-50 lb limbs. I put new strings on it last January and haven't shot it since June. Nice holding target bow. $400 firm.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

AlfredShooter30 said:


> I have a 2014 Pro Comp Elite FX that I am not using anymore. 27" draw length with 40-50 lb limbs. I put new strings on it last January and haven't shot it since June. Nice holding target bow. $400 firm.
> View attachment 6648897


The classifieds would be the appropriate place for this.


----------



## Jackle1886

huntingfishing said:


> I bought some of these last year. They aren't too bad. I like them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Glad to hear! I bought 2 sets hoping they were decent. They'll be left out all season so not too worried about weight. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## skynight

optimal_max said:


> Rocket Hammerhead 3 pack under $10
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rocket-Hammerhead-Broadhead/50162836


Looks like a good Turkey bh, but no weight listed in the ad. Any idea on grain weight of these?


----------



## H80Hunter

It says 100 grains if you click around a bit.



skynight said:


> Looks like a good Turkey bh, but no weight listed in the ad. Any idea on grain weight of these?


----------



## optimal_max

Gorilla G-Tac Prussic Safety rope under $15

https://www.fieldsupply.com/stands-...s,+concealment,+blinds,+more+>>+up+to+58%+off. (Look down about the 5-6th row)


----------



## JustinM

Any one saw any deals on first lite sanctuary bibs??


----------



## Captain Cully

First lite got rid of all distributors. Can only buy direct from them. I’m looking to get a Woodbury Jacket. Holding out till Black Friday hoping for a deal. Their deals are few and far between otherwise.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Captain Cully said:


> First lite got rid of all distributors. Can only buy direct from them. I’m looking to get a Woodbury Jacket. Holding out till Black Friday hoping for a deal. Their deals are few and far between otherwise.


They always have great Black Friday deals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

skynight said:


> Looks like a good Turkey bh, but no weight listed in the ad. Any idea on grain weight of these?


great turkey head, ive used them for years.


----------



## JustinM

Great black Friday deals? More than 25% off?


----------



## hokiehunter373

JustinM said:


> Great black Friday deals? More than 25% off?


I wanna say 25-40 usually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

hokiehunter373 said:


> I wanna say 25-40 usually
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen 40% off except blowing out discontinued ASAT stuff but I guess you never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeguy

Life lines at field supply are sold out if any more come up post them up please.


----------



## Fezzik

Gobros.com has 25% off darn tough socks


----------



## CRE10

JustinM said:


> Great black Friday deals? More than 25% off?


They just ran a 30% off sale.


----------



## backstraps01

JustinM said:


> Great black Friday deals? More than 25% off?




I didnt go back many pages, but does someone have 25 off FL now?


----------



## mikear

backstraps01 said:


> I didnt go back many pages, but does someone have 25 off FL now?


I have a 10% off code currently. No 25% though.


----------



## Krazo

Any deals on summit cables? I need 2 sets.


----------



## Xlr8n

LL Bean 25% off today only. Free shipping on orders over $50. All packs on sale. Some optics including Nikon optics. Monarch HG 8x42 for $735. Monarch 7 8x30 for $285. Killer deal.


----------



## Louisiana

I’m looking for a good deal on some merino base layers. Both mid weight and heavy weight. Any Black Friday deals out there yet? Any recs on brands (Sitka, Minus33, Kuiu)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Louisiana said:


> I’m looking for a good deal on some merino base layers. Both mid weight and heavy weight. Any Black Friday deals out there yet? Any recs on brands (Sitka, Minus33, Kuiu)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First Lite is having a 20-50% off sale November 20th-26th.


----------



## CRE10

Louisiana said:


> I’m looking for a good deal on some merino base layers. Both mid weight and heavy weight. Any Black Friday deals out there yet? Any recs on brands (Sitka, Minus33, Kuiu)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kuiu sale started today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

CRE10 said:


> Kuiu sale started today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Only peloton (non-merino) lightweight base layers in the sale.


----------



## Krazo

mikear said:


> First Lite is having a 20-50% off sale November 20th-26th.


How did you see this? I didn’t see anything on their site. I just emailed them today and they responded and also included a 10% off + free shipping code. 20-50% sounds a lot better though


----------



## mikear

Krazo said:


> How did you see this? I didn’t see anything on their site. I just emailed them today and they responded and also included a 10% off + free shipping code. 20-50% sounds a lot better though


Sign up for their emails. 

Here is the text from the email:
The time to load up on gear and knock out your holiday shopping is fast approaching. From 9 am MST on Tuesday, November 20th until 11:59 pm on Monday, November 26th, take 20% to 50% off everything except licensed gear at firstlite.com. In addition to the deep discounts, we are also extending our customer service hours to include phone and chat support on Friday, November 23rd from 9 am to 5 pm MST. We will also be available on chat both Saturday, November 24th and Sunday, November 25th from 5 pm to 10 pm MST.

In order to take advantage of this sale, you must be logged in to a firstlite.com account, so create one now if you don't already have one. After that, simply come on by the site Tuesday morning, login to your account, and enjoy the savings.

Due to the heavy order volume of this sale, we cannot accept returns for a refund and our free exchange policy will not be in effect during the promotion period. Take advantage of the next week to scout out a kit and dial in sizing by giving us a shout on chat or a call at (208) 806-0066.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Louisiana said:


> I’m looking for a good deal on some merino base layers. Both mid weight and heavy weight. Any Black Friday deals out there yet? Any recs on brands (Sitka, Minus33, Kuiu)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First lite and minus 33 for merino 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

mikear said:


> First Lite is having a 20-50% off sale November 20th-26th.


Well there goes my spending cash I had saved up. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Thanks mikear!


----------



## mikear

Might be a good idea to add items in your size to your cart on FL’s website (sign in to do this). Be ready to pull the trigger when the sale goes live and check to make sure they still have your size a bit before the sale starts. May have to substitute some items if they sell out beforehand. They go FAST, and there are pro staffers with 25% off coupons clearing things out ahead of the sale.


----------



## optimal_max

I posted this months ago, but it's worth another post.

Victory Decimator 350 Arrows $19.99 per 6 ($39.98 per dozen) . They come factory pre-fletched, and Dicks will cut to your length and glue inserts for free on-site. So a dozen new finished carbon arrows under $40 is a pretty good deal.

Note - only 350's are at the sale price.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


----------



## ctgalloway21

not sure if ya'll have a Dunham's Sports around but they have a Ruger American .308 for $199. regularly $399. Coupon is on their website. In store only.


----------



## Xlr8n

https://www.kuiu.com/biggestsale2018/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI89TBk8TZ3gIVh8DACh3wqQJSEAAYASAAEgLShfD_BwE


----------



## optimal_max

ctgalloway21 said:


> not sure if ya'll have a Dunham's Sports around but they have a Ruger American .308 for $199. regularly $399. Coupon is on their website. In store only.


That is a GREAT deal!!


----------



## JEEF

ctgalloway21 said:


> not sure if ya'll have a Dunham's Sports around but they have a Ruger American .308 for $199. regularly $399. Coupon is on their website. In store only.


Good deal for a great entry gun. Bought mine in .270 back in 2013 when the model was fairly new and I've had 3 friends since buy one as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ctgalloway21 said:


> not sure if ya'll have a Dunham's Sports around but they have a Ruger American .308 for $199. regularly $399. Coupon is on their website. In store only.


do you have a link, when i go to there website coupon price is $399 maybe they changed it?

https://www.dunhamssports.com/product/ruger-american-rifle-308-win/


----------



## Charman03

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> do you have a link, when i go to there website coupon price is $399 maybe they changed it?
> 
> https://www.dunhamssports.com/product/ruger-american-rifle-308-win/


You must click the coupon


----------



## cschwanz

I'm not seeing either (probably good, saves me 200 bucks lol). When I click on coupon, i get a printable $399 price down from $449


----------



## Sivart

Anyone know of someone running sale on Sitka?


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Thanks i found it. Now if i can get one fri or sat


----------



## Ebard22

cschwanz said:


> I'm not seeing either (probably good, saves me 200 bucks lol). When I click on coupon, i get a printable $399 price down from $449



Same price when I pull it up. And same thought process. I don't even need one but for 199 I sure would own one.


----------



## titan23_87

Charman- what are we missing here. Coupon is showing $399. How were you able to get it down to the $199??


----------



## optimal_max

Just below the "BIGGER BETTER SALE" tag on this page, there is a barcode. Below the barcode says "valid through 11/18/18. I would imagine you just need your phone to show them the barcode.

https://www.dunhamssports.com/biggerbettersale-111618/


----------



## Doebuster

Who’s got ladderstands on sale ???


----------



## mikear

Black Ovis Black Friday Sale going on now. They will add other items at a later date. Looks like that might be Sitka, Crispi, and Mystery Ranch. 

 https://www.blackovis.com/brands/b...mos&utm_content=Gear+Insider+Promos+11162018#


----------



## Charman03

titan23_87 said:


> Charman- what are we missing here. Coupon is showing $399. How were you able to get it down to the $199??


Guys just follow that link posted above that shows rifle for 399. Scroll down until you find the 3 day sale tab pictured below. Click on this and there’s your rifle for 199


----------



## Charman03

optimal_max said:


> Just below the "BIGGER BETTER SALE" tag on this page, there is a barcode. Below the barcode says "valid through 11/18/18. I would imagine you just need your phone to show them the barcode.
> 
> https://www.dunhamssports.com/biggerbettersale-111618/


Just click on the bigger better sale tab


----------



## optimal_max

WGI 10MP IR camera $29.99

https://www.amazon.com/Wildgame-Inn...42581773&sr=1-2&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## optimal_max

Nice deal on Barnett X-Bow

https://www.amazon.com/Barnett-7812...2582275&sr=1-31&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Bulian82

I went too three different Dunham’s and they each said they only got one 308 and it was sold out within an hour. They said they couldn’t order any and to complain to their cooperate office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

mikear said:


> Black Ovis Black Friday Sale going on now. They will add other items at a later date. Looks like that might be Sitka, Crispi, and Mystery Ranch.
> 
> https://www.blackovis.com/brands/b...mos&utm_content=Gear+Insider+Promos+11162018#


Do a google search before buying. More times than not there are better deals on google. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

nick060200 said:


> Do a google search before buying. More times than not there are better deals on google.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep, isn’t that rule #1 when purchasing online?


----------



## optimal_max

Ameristep caretaker blind $72

https://www.amazon.com/Ameristep-Ca...srs=12143631011&ie=UTF8&qid=1542583597&sr=8-1


----------



## optimal_max

mikear said:


> Yep, isn’t that rule #1 when purchasing online?


Number 1 rule is Never Pay Retail


----------



## mikear

optimal_max said:


> Number 1 rule is Never Pay Retail


My bad, got them mixed up.


----------



## optimal_max

mikear said:


> My bad, got them mixed up.


:thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## Curtdawg88

Moosejaw.com has 25% off a lot of stuff. I ordered a pair of lacrosse boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> Number 1 rule is Never Pay Retail


Friends don’t let friends pay full retail!


----------



## meatman

optimal_max said:


> Number 1 rule is Never Pay Retail


Friends don’t let friends pay full retail!


----------



## optimal_max

Nice deal on Samsung MicroSD cards & adapters.

https://www.amazon.com/apb/page/ref..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=A4Z1AVTD8M9YHPCKWTVF


----------



## Louisiana

mikear said:


> First Lite is having a 20-50% off sale November 20th-26th.


Do I need some type of coupon code for this or is it just available on the site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Some good Scentlok deals, but not much left in the good stuff but Small/Medium tops and XXL/3XL bottoms.

https://www.scentlok.com/specials?u...11177&mc_cid=adba7d81bd&mc_eid=31f978f6de&p=1


----------



## mikear

Louisiana said:


> Do I need some type of coupon code for this or is it just available on the site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make an account on their website (it’s free) and the discount will be automatically reflected during those dates when you’re logged in.


----------



## optimal_max

*60X strings* Black friday sale has 30% off pre-made string sets, 25% off custom sets, and 20% off single pieces. Good till 11/25

https://www.60xcustomstrings.com/?u...Now+at+60X)&mc_cid=59733b5521&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## Mallardbreath

I don't shoot them, but I just got an email that Lancaster Archery has Rage Trypans on sale, 10 bucks off.


----------



## mikear

30% off OnX app membership gift cards and gear. Doesn’t seem to apply to map chips. Enter promo code “thanks30” in your cart.  https://www.onxmaps.com


----------



## Kurtislowe68

MidwayUSA has vortex diamondbacks for $129 with free shipping
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


----------



## optimal_max

optimal_max said:


> *60X strings* Black friday sale has 30% off pre-made string sets, 25% off custom sets, and 20% off single pieces. Good till 11/25
> 
> https://www.60xcustomstrings.com/?u...Now+at+60X)&mc_cid=59733b5521&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


Sorry forgot to add the codes

Ready To Ship sets code RTSBF30
Custom sets CUSTBF25
Singe piece SINGBF20


----------



## huntingfishing

Kurtislowe68 said:


> MidwayUSA has vortex diamondbacks for $129 with free shipping
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


Add Coupon code "cb2018" for additional $20 off. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Any deals on lifelines?


----------



## mccoppinb

Any treestand sales for black friday.

Millenium m7 microlite or xop vanish?


----------



## TravellingMatt

Midwayusa.com has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binos for $129 right now.


----------



## Xlr8n

huntingfishing said:


> Add Coupon code "cb2018" for additional $20 off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wow. $109. Might have to pick up a set for a Xmas gift.


----------



## CRE10

Any deals on Primos trigger sticks? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

20-30% off Rtic coolers
 https://www.rticcoolers.com/?fbclid=IwAR1wb65UomU3nvSijKNxe8TXijx_PEYvYwQcFPhLhHEIL7eyr_kEwluhtU4


----------



## brown35

Tightspot quivers on CamoFire for $109. The deal expires in roughly 2 hours from when I posted this


----------



## C Svach

mikear said:


> Yep, isn’t that rule #1 when purchasing online?


Rule #1 is we don’t talk about fight club
Rule #2 is we don’t talk about fight club


----------



## optimal_max

I guess the First Lite sale hasn't started yet?


----------



## trial153

Wonder if first lite will rape us with their typical shipping?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman

20% off your purchase on Stay Sharp Broadhead Sharpening Guides (now till Monday the 26th) with coupon code FINALSALE

at this link. http://innovativeoutdoorsmanllc.com/


----------



## Krazo

First lite starts at 8 central time


----------



## Louisiana

I think it’s 10 CST
(9:00 MST is what an above poster said)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Your right, I was going wrong way


----------



## Boxerboxer

trial153 said:


> Wonder if first lite will rape us with their typical shipping?


I put a jacket in my cart and they had a shipping option that was $8 and several others under $12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

optimal_max said:


> I guess the First Lite sale hasn't started yet?


9AM mountain time. That’s an hour and a half from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

https://www.scentlok.com/specials?p=1

Good deals on scent Lok


----------



## ctgalloway21

the first lite prices are up! I didn't see anything killer.


----------



## mikear

https://www.kingscamo.com/collections/special-buys

Some King’s Camo items are on sale.


----------



## Krazo

ctgalloway21 said:


> the first lite prices are up! I didn't see anything killer.


50% off Woodbury and puffy jackets


----------



## Gamover06

First lite website could not be any slower tried my computer and phone both wont load


----------



## CrazyEddie

Gamover06 said:


> First lite website could not be any slower tried my computer and phone both wont load


Prices are now lower and site is super slow. Eventually got my order (20% off some base layers) to go thru.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

There must be one million folks on the FL site right now...my order won't process for anything....ugh


----------



## Toadmeister

Kris87 said:


> There must be one million folks on the FL site right now...my order won't process for anything....ugh


Same here


----------



## Hyperlight66

It took me 15-20min to order Woodbury Jacket 50% off, crazy slow. Everyone and their cousin must be on there ordering right now! I'm probably going to kick myself for not ordering the cirrus puffy also.

Now it looks like there site is down....gateway error!


----------



## ctgalloway21

i have sitka jackets but please tell me why I should not buy the Woodbury for half price???


----------



## BoxerguyT89

You should buy it.


----------



## Red Eye 81

I can't even checkout, just errors haha


----------



## Boxerboxer

I just got the Woodbury page to load and it’s still showing $280. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

Boxerboxer said:


> I just got the Woodbury page to load and it’s still showing $280.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta log in


----------



## CRE10

Rookie mistake on some of you. Gotta login and add what you want to your cart a day or two before then when sale launches all you have to do is click order.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

I added what I wanted to my cart days ago and I still can't get through!
Sent email and called and can't get anyone to respond. Extremely aggravating!


----------



## Red Eye 81

CRE10 said:


> Rookie mistake on some of you. Gotta login and add what you want to your cart a day or two before then when sale launches all you have to do is click order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did have it in my cart for 3 days haha. Click checkout, and get gateway error, oh well


----------



## Boxerboxer

CRE10 said:


> Rookie mistake on some of you. Gotta login and add what you want to your cart a day or two before then when sale launches all you have to do is click order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I was logged in with the jacket in my cart. Login went away and cart mysteriously emptied itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF_MIKE

The site is killing me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## H80Hunter

VF_MIKE said:


> The site is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m not saying it’s rational, but this is definitely shortening my life.


----------



## Diesel79

I got my order in about 30 mins ago without a hitch. Picked up sanctuary jacket and beanie. I am tempted to go for the Woodbury too at $140. That seems cheap


----------



## Sparrowhawk

H80Hunter said:


> I’m not saying it’s rational, but this is definitely shortening my life.


It's making me reconsider my choices. I might have to give up in a half hour and choose life.


----------



## Twin6

TravellingMatt said:


> Midwayusa.com has Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binos for $129 right now.


How many models of the Diamondbacks to they make? Some of the different places I've been looking have Diamondback Gen I and then just Diamondback. Is there a difference? I know they look a little different.


----------



## H80Hunter

Sparrowhawk said:


> It's making me reconsider my choices. I might have to give up in a half hour and choose life.


If I didn’t already have a Woodbury I’d have to be in this for the long haul.


----------



## MNarrow

First Lite just posted on IG now that they have 10x traffic on their website but they have the best inventory quantity on hand that they've ever had for a sale.........


----------



## shootstraight

Yeah I’ve been trying to pay for almost an hour, can’t even get address in. Not sure I even want to get to payment page as many times as I’ve had to reload cause it keeps crashing


----------



## Sparrowhawk

H80Hunter said:


> If I didn’t already have a Woodbury I’d have to be in this for the long haul.


I have a sanctuary but have a woodbury in my cart and the tundra cold weather balclava. Anyone know if the balcalva is worth 40?


----------



## shootstraight

I personally think this is nuts for a company to do business this way. Use dealers and run year end sales through them and while your at it make more stuff for crying out loud. They’re always out of my size


----------



## Xlr8n

Twin6 said:


> How many models of the Diamondbacks to they make? Some of the different places I've been looking have Diamondback Gen I and then just Diamondback. Is there a difference? I know they look a little different.


The ones for sale at Midway are the originals. Vortex updated to a newer version about the same time they transitioned all of their higher end models to be manufactured in China. The new model is a bit lighter than the original, but actually has a narrower FOV than the originals. They still have the life time warranty, so no worries there.


----------



## mikear

Sparrowhawk said:


> I have a sanctuary but have a woodbury in my cart and the tundra cold weather balclava. Anyone know if the balcalva is worth 40?


Umm yes. It’s a soft shell outer with merino in the facial area, and the soft shell portion is Sherpa fleece lined. Warmest piece of headgear I own.


----------



## mikear

shootstraight said:


> I personally think this is nuts for a company to do business this way. Use dealers and run year end sales through them and while your at it make more stuff for crying out loud. They’re always out of my size


The advantage to this business model is to not have additional surplus in their warehouse and at the distributors at the end of the year. Then they can make product tweaks, thus a better product, when they place their future orders with the manufacturers. 

I know it’s frustrating, but FL products and customer service is excellent in my experience.


----------



## BoxerguyT89

Looks Like First Lite is working better now. I was finally able to place my order.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

BoxerguyT89 said:


> Looks Like First Lite is working better now. I was finally able to place my order.


I'm still grinding at the checkout.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

mikear said:


> Umm yes. It’s a soft shell outer with merino in the facial area, and the soft shell portion is Sherpa fleece lined. Warmest piece of headgear I own.


Thanks mikear!


----------



## H80Hunter

Apparently the “Stay Longer” part of the First Lite slogan just refers to their website.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Take my money first lite!!


----------



## H80Hunter

Red Eye 81 said:


> Take my money first lite!!


I love first lite but this is annoying.

If you’re going to hype a big sale you should be able to handle the web traffic. I’ve been trying forever to get an order in.


----------



## shootstraight

mikear said:


> The advantage to this business model is to not have additional surplus in their warehouse and at the distributors at the end of the year. Then they can make product tweaks, thus a better product, when they place their future orders with the manufacturers.
> 
> I know it’s frustrating, but FL products and customer service is excellent in my experience.


Sorry but in this day and age they are just driving sales to Sitka and other quality clothes. They would sell much more if they had normal sized items in stock and had a few sales through the year. It might be a good business model for them but not the consumer. 

It also opens the door for other companies to step in and do it right!


----------



## BoxerguyT89

Sparrowhawk said:


> I'm still grinding at the checkout.


Ahh that sucks to hear. It loaded quickly for me and everything went right through but now when I go on there it's back to the 502 error


----------



## V-TRAIN

i can't even get their site to work, on my phone or pc, crazy. don't need anything, but would still like to look, man that's just silly.


----------



## CRE10

shootstraight said:


> Sorry but in this day and age they are just driving sales to Sitka and other quality clothes. They would sell much more if they had normal sized items in stock and had a few sales through the year. It might be a good business model for them but not the consumer.
> 
> It also opens the door for other companies to step in and do it right!


How much more expensive is Sitka again? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Kuiu and First Lite sure seem to be struggling with their consumer direct sales and their end of year sales lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

CRE10 said:


> How much more expensive is Sitka again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They’re not for the most part


----------



## meatman

Bushnell Legend L 10X42, $106: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=6G7P38F8A6MW871PHC9A


----------



## shootstraight

So while I’m waiting, Woodbury jacket or a Catalyst soft shell jacket?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

The one that is not sold out in your size lol

Good luck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Cully

First Lite
So frustrating
I’m finally gonna get through and get the “sold out”, I just Know it.
Total ****-tease


----------



## CRE10

shootstraight said:


> They’re not for the most part


$150 difference in sanctuary vs fanatic.... 50 to 70dollar difference in uncomphagre and Kelvin.... 130 dollar difference in jetstream vs catalyst...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

I seen enough of the error 502 That i don't even want anything anymore........ how can a online business have such a bad website


----------



## V-TRAIN

I just threw in the towel, it's time to head to the woods. Lol


----------



## rwell98

mccoppinb said:


> Any treestand sales for black friday.
> 
> Millenium m7 microlite or xop vanish?


Good deals over at onlineoutdoorcloseouts. I ordered from them last week and had the stand 2 days later. I also used promo code "welcome" for an extra 20% off!

https://onlineoutdoorcloseouts.com/search?q=xop


----------



## 2backstraps

My First Lite order went through about 5 minutes ago. That was a test in patience though. You would think a bunch of fellas used to sitting on a small aluminum platform 20' up in a tree for hours on end waiting for critters to walk by would have a little more patience when shopping online.


----------



## Captain Cully

Same here but it was trying.
We’ll see how it works out when I receive 14 jackets instead of the 1 I ordered.


----------



## Diesel79

2backstraps said:


> My First Lite order went through about 5 minutes ago. That was a test in patience though. You would think a bunch of fellas used to sitting on a small aluminum platform 20' up in a tree for hours on end waiting for critters to walk by would have a little more patience when shopping online.


Post of the day. lol 

I just got my 2nd order to go through too. Woodbury and sanctuary jackets, tundra balaclava, brimmed beanie. 

Time to sell a few of my Kuiu pieces.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Sorry if I missed it, is there a code for the first lite or just certain items are on sale?


----------



## Diesel79

MissouriBowtech said:


> Sorry if I missed it, is there a code for the first lite or just certain items are on sale?


You have to create an account and log in. After that sale prices are visible.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Diesel79 said:


> You have to create an account and log in. After that sale prices are visible.


Thanks


----------



## shootstraight

Fulldraw_76 said:


> The one that is not sold out in your size lol
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have both in my cart, just can’t pay for them


----------



## Boxerboxer

Took forever but I finally got my order in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

3 1/2 hours later my order went through. Guess I’ll find out which jacket I like the best and sell the other, no way was I gonna change my order.


----------



## shootstraight

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A...F8&qid=1542747054&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65

Carbon Express Red 350 $122


----------



## dt5150

got my order in for some furnace long johns. i looked at the woodbury jacket but i just couldn't justify it. i've got so much camo already it's ridiculous.


----------



## VF_MIKE

Ditto. That was painful. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

shootstraight said:


> Sorry but in this day and age they are just driving sales to Sitka and other quality clothes. They would sell much more if they had normal sized items in stock and had a few sales through the year. It might be a good business model for them but not the consumer.
> 
> It also opens the door for other companies to step in and do it right!


They had a 30% off whitetail gear sale before the season. I think that has a lot to do with the lack of inventory. Plus, it’s their first year being direct. I bet they’ll step it up for next year. There is obviously a demand...


----------



## tangodelta3

Muzzy 100 6 pack for $22 on Amazon. Link not posting for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

not archery, but, midway has TC impact muzzleloader for 199, free shipping and a 25 dollar rebate...........


----------



## backstraps01

tangodelta3 said:


> Muzzy 100 6 pack for $22 on Amazon. Link not posting for some reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal, thank you. Link attached now

https://www.amazon.com/Muzzy-225-Bo...-spons&keywords=muzzy+100+grain+3+blade&psc=1


----------



## swkslampe

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



meatman said:


> Bushnell Legend L 10X42, $106: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=6G7P38F8A6MW871PHC9A


Man that's tempting. Does anybody have these are they any good?

Edit: never mind they went back up to 199$. Think I may try these for a beater pair seems like a decent deal I remember them being 250$+ a year ago? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T9N2ON0/ref=dp_cerb_2


----------



## South Man

swkslampe said:


> Man that's tempting. Does anybody have these are they any good?


that's a good price-I am seeing 199.00? How do you get the 106 price?


----------



## South Man

meatman said:


> Bushnell Legend L 10X42, $106: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=6G7P38F8A6MW871PHC9A


I am seeing 199? How do you get the 106 price?


----------



## Millerdyl

Tried getting a Woodbury in fusion in M but they were sold out. Unlucky. Was thinking about cipher but i feel treestand hunting in Wisconsin, fusion is better suited.


----------



## H80Hunter

Millerdyl said:


> Tried getting a Woodbury in fusion in M but they were sold out. Unlucky. Was thinking about cipher but i feel treestand hunting in Wisconsin, fusion is better suited.


Pattern barely matters but I’ve had great luck in WI with Cipher.


----------



## byg

I didn't think First Lite sale was all that great. Only deal I thought was good was the woodberry jacket.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

byg said:


> I didn't think First Lite sale was all that great. Only deal I thought was good was the woodberry jacket.


I agree! I ordered the woodberry it will be my first lite purchase hope this stuff is good for the price, was surprised its not waterproof. Its so hard to pick online, plus they have no returns on this sale. Hope it fits well and i like it


----------



## VF_MIKE

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I agree! I ordered the woodberry it will be my first lite purchase hope this stuff is good for the price, was surprised its not waterproof. Its so hard to pick online, plus they have no returns on this sale. Hope it fits well and i like it


You can exchange for sizes and colors. I ordered the woodbury as well as sanctuary. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> I agree! I ordered the woodberry it will be my first lite purchase hope this stuff is good for the price, was surprised its not waterproof. Its so hard to pick online, plus they have no returns on this sale. Hope it fits well and i like it


I believe they changed the wording and you can do an exchange for a different size or item, but no refunds. 

As far as it not being waterproof, it’s not rain gear as isn’t advertised as such. It has a DWR treatment same as most all other non rain gear hunting clothing. 

I have the Sanctuary bibs and they are great. I put FL up there with all of the other top tier hunting clothing makers out there. I have had Sitka stuff and still have a giant tote full of Kuiu I use and it’s right up there with those two for sure. FL is even better for me when it comes to cold weather hunting. I ordered a Woodbury and Sanctuary jackets, merino beanie, and the tundra balaclava.


----------



## V-TRAIN

South Man said:


> I am seeing 199? How do you get the 106 price?


You, have to log in. I had no clue either at first, I couldn't even get to their website yesterday at work before I went hunting. I got on after and saw normal prices, so I logged in and discounts were there.
I didn't get anything, wanted another tundra head cover, but it was sold out. I have had a Woodbury since it came out, love it. I used to have a sanctuary also, but didn't see the need for both really, so I sold it. I had no clue they were having their sale until I saw it on here. I used to get emails from them all the time, but have not in forever.


----------



## ABEAR491

I am not sure how good of deal this is, but the jacket does look nice..

https://www.blockeroutdoors.com/weekly-specials

Anybody tried one of the Drencher Jackets?


----------



## deerslayer12345

Ebay has 15% off use code PICKFAST until 8 pm est

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

Plythal 40% off thru the 26th on there website or Amazon code AMA40PLY


----------



## shootstraight

Anyone know if Sitka is doing anything on Friday?


----------



## MNarrow

shootstraight said:


> Anyone know if Sitka is doing anything on Friday?


Lol yeah right. And most of their sizes are sold out.


----------



## Boxerboxer

shootstraight said:


> Anyone know if Sitka is doing anything on Friday?


Last year retailers selling their stuff had deals. I don’t remember what they were, and I doubt they were more than 30% on anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

A local Sitka dealer here has some pieces around 30% off. I was looking at the fanatic stuff. It was $100 off for jacket, $100 off for bibs. He said he thought they were trying to sell thru inventory and making some changes for next year. Who knows.

Blackovis has Sitka listed on their Black Friday deals but nothing posted yet. I’m looking for Celsius jacket deal. Post up if you see anything please.


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Krazo said:


> A local Sitka dealer here has some pieces around 30% off. I was looking at the fanatic stuff. It was $100 off for jacket, $100 off for bibs. He said he thought they were trying to sell thru inventory and making some changes for next year. Who knows.
> 
> Blackovis has Sitka listed on their Black Friday deals but nothing posted yet. I’m looking for Celsius jacket deal. Post up if you see anything please.


The Black Ovis website says “30% off select items”.


----------



## Xlr8n

swkslampe said:


> Man that's tempting. Does anybody have these are they any good?
> 
> Edit: never mind they went back up to 199$. Think I may try these for a beater pair seems like a decent deal I remember them being 250$+ a year ago? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T9N2ON0/ref=dp_cerb_2


These are better: https://www.ebay.com/p/Bushnell-199842-Legend-M-Series-8-X-42mm-Binoculars/2255375162

(Use your phone to order and use the code PICKFAST and you get another 15% off)


----------



## South Man

ABEAR491 said:


> I am not sure how good of deal this is, but the jacket does look nice..
> 
> https://www.blockeroutdoors.com/weekly-specials
> 
> Anybody tried one of the Drencher Jackets?


my brother has one and loves it. He says it is quiet and fairly warm


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

Krazo said:


> Any deals on lifelines?



https://shop.opticsplanet.com/x-sta...MI9JeT44Tm3gIViwOGCh0JPgojEAkYAiABEgLQIPD_BwE


3 pack for 68.00 with another 5% off for shop5p coupon code


----------



## Krazo

k'em-n-g'em said:


> https://shop.opticsplanet.com/x-sta...MI9JeT44Tm3gIViwOGCh0JPgojEAkYAiABEgLQIPD_BwE
> 
> 
> 3 pack for 68.00 with another 5% off for shop5p coupon code


Thanks!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Amozon 

Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 Trail Camera, Brown 74.99

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06XQMBZ65


----------



## Fezzik

Last couple of years HSS has had a sale around Thanksgiving


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Diesel79 said:


> I believe they changed the wording and you can do an exchange for a different size or item, but no refunds.
> 
> As far as it not being waterproof, it’s not rain gear as isn’t advertised as such. It has a DWR treatment same as most all other non rain gear hunting clothing.
> 
> I have the Sanctuary bibs and they are great. I put FL up there with all of the other top tier hunting clothing makers out there. I have had Sitka stuff and still have a giant tote full of Kuiu I use and it’s right up there with those two for sure. FL is even better for me when it comes to cold weather hunting. I ordered a Woodbury and Sanctuary jackets, merino beanie, and the tundra balaclava.


Glad to its good stuff. I went back and ordered the furnace long johns, kinda cold up here today.


----------



## Jackle1886

Just got the email, first lite is continuing the sale from yesterday, 20-50% off. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Only 20% off on sanctuary? Is that about as good as it gets?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyEddie

20% off on everything (apparently), and 50% off the Woodbury jacket. Plus normal sale on outlet items, but the sizes are extremely limited (mainly XXL, and few smalls).


----------



## Boxerboxer

Nikon Monarch 3000 rangefinder on Amazon for $296.95 shipped. https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Monarc...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07B94Q4JH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

Xlr8n said:


> These are better: https://www.ebay.com/p/Bushnell-199842-Legend-M-Series-8-X-42mm-Binoculars/2255375162
> 
> (Use your phone to order and use the code PICKFAST and you get another 15% off)


I'm using these exact ones. I got them a while back when Bushnell was running the rebate. They are very very good for that price.


----------



## V-TRAIN

15% off Ebay today, code on site


----------



## C Svach

Red Eye 81 said:


> I'm using these exact ones. I got them a while back when Bushnell was running the rebate. They are very very good for that price.


I was just going to type the same thing. Excellent Bono’s a steal of a price. A ton of guys bought them off this thread when there was a rebate last year. I may buy another set and eBay my leupold cascades.


----------



## swkslampe

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Red Eye 81 said:


> I'm using these exact ones. I got them a while back when Bushnell was running the rebate. They are very very good for that price.


You guys sold me ordering now glad I asked. I didn't realize the differences in the E,L,M series. Are these as good as the Ultra series or same thing? Read good reviews on Ultra.


----------



## bejayze

Any Browning trail camera deals?


----------



## Captain Cully

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Amozon
> 
> Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 Trail Camera, Brown 74.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06XQMBZ65


Killer deal! My favorite cameras. Grabbed 2! Thanks for heads up!


----------



## Captain Cully

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Amozon
> 
> Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 Trail Camera, Brown 74.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06XQMBZ65


Killer deal! My favorite cameras. Grabbed 2! Thanks for heads up!


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Anyone know if predator Camo is having any Black Friday sales? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Anyone have any feedback on the Bushnell legend series posted vs the vortex diamondbacks? Both are currently available for roughly the same price. And I took a dive out of a stand this year while wearing my binoculars so I'm due for new ones.


----------



## simshunter

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Bushnell legend series posted vs the vortex diamondbacks? Both are currently available for roughly the same price. And I took a dive out of a stand this year while wearing my binoculars so I'm due for new ones.


I can't speak to the Bushnells, but I love my vortex diamondbacks. They are good quality

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Bushnell legend M are far superior to the vortex diamondback imo. Have owned both kept the bushnell. Havent looked thru the bushnell L. For 140 bucks the legend M are a steal!!!


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Bushnell legend series posted vs the vortex diamondbacks? Both are currently available for roughly the same price. And I took a dive out of a stand this year while wearing my binoculars so I'm due for new ones.


I bought a pair earlier in the year when they were on this thread and I dropped them out of the stand once this season and they came out unharmed. Oh and they're nice for the money too.


----------



## Fezzik

bejayze said:


> Any Browning trail camera deals?


https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/browning-spec-ops-10-mp-game-camera-89-99/


----------



## shootstraight

MNarrow said:


> Lol yeah right. And most of their sizes are sold out.


You must be thinking Firstlite ; ) I’ve have great luck buying Sitka after the season for sale prices, I’ve never paid retail and have most sets they offer, large too which is quite common. I’m mostly looking for head wear, neck gaiters etc. Some non camo too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Bushnell legend series posted vs the vortex diamondbacks? Both are currently available for roughly the same price. And I took a dive out of a stand this year while wearing my binoculars so I'm due for new ones.


well if you took the dive with the vortex they would replace them free.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

field supply has a deal on manzella archery gloves $9.99
https://www.fieldsupply.com/manzella-gloves-early-season-blowout-uc-20181121we1.html


----------



## optimal_max

Dicks has 25% off everything and free shipping (no minimum) today and tomorrow.


----------



## optimal_max

Millennium M25 $75 (add to cart for price) free ship. Love these because they come with the FREE lifelines that usually run $25 each. 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-16mtsahngnwsflnkxtsb/16mtsahngnwsflnkxtsb


----------



## mccoppinb

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Bushnell legend series posted vs the vortex diamondbacks? Both are currently available for roughly the same price. And I took a dive out of a stand this year while wearing my binoculars so I'm due for new ones.






Ruttin BUX said:


> Bushnell legend M are far superior to the vortex diamondback imo. Have owned both kept the bushnell. Havent looked thru the bushnell L. For 140 bucks the legend M are a steal!!!


This and the bushnell legend m have a unconditional warranty as well I'm pretty sure.

I've owned both Diamondbacks and now the Bushnell Legend M and the Bushnells are way better


----------



## fountain

^ I just did it and it still shows 99


----------



## casey11sxu

fountain said:


> ^ I just did it and it still shows 99


View the cart and scroll down. Definitely comes up $75


----------



## optimal_max

fountain said:


> ^ I just did it and it still shows 99


When I add to cart, it goes to $75 (Look in the Order summary to the right)

It includes the 25% discount. Also, if anyone does ebates, you can get an extra 10% off


----------



## optimal_max

No idea on Simmons trail cams, but the reviews are decent, and Amazon has them for $50 each. Tractor Supply has a 4-pack for $99

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...20181122-_-2+Day+Sale-_-Simmons+Trail+Cameras


----------



## Ebard22

Thanks for all the input guys didn't mean to derail the thread too much. Camofire has some good deals on stealthcams today as well!


----------



## V-TRAIN

optimal_max said:


> When I add to cart, it goes to $75 (Look in the Order summary to the right)
> 
> It includes the 25% discount. Also, if anyone does ebates, you can get an extra 10% off


nice, more m50's for me


----------



## Falcon24

fountain said:


> ^ I just did it and it still shows 99


Worked for me from his link. $74.99


----------



## buckaholic84

Dicks has Leupold Bx2 tiga hd binos on sale....$100 off 8x42

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

optimal_max said:


> No idea on Simmons trail cams, but the reviews are decent, and Amazon has them for $50 each. Tractor Supply has a 4-pack for $99
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...20181122-_-2+Day+Sale-_-Simmons+Trail+Cameras


Well bought that too this thread is killing me!


----------



## nick060200

deerslayer12345 said:


> Ebay has 15% off use code PICKFAST until 8 pm est
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


How do you get alerts for the Ebay site wide sales ? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

nick060200 said:


> How do you get alerts for the Ebay site wide sales ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The app sends an alert 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MissouriBowtech

buckaholic84 said:


> Dicks has Leupold Bx2 tiga hd binos on sale....$100 off 8x42
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How do these compare the the vortex diamondback and the bushnell mentioned in here?


----------



## BOWPOO

Can't believe you guys would list Dicks, unbelievable. Hope whatever you buy there breaks.


----------



## C Svach

MissouriBowtech said:


> How do these compare the the vortex diamondback and the bushnell mentioned in here?


Bushnell all the way. Sold my tiogas when I got the m series


----------



## zaq

Does anyone know how to get one of those EZV sights for $99. There is supossta be a sale today but not showing on the website.


----------



## LarryB52

zaq said:


> Does anyone know how to get one of those EZV sights for $99. There is supossta be a sale today but not showing on the website.


Sign in

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaq

LarryB52 said:


> Sign in
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


How do you sign in if your not a returning customer? I can get all the way to the point where its time to pay but the price shown is not the sale price.


----------



## LarryB52

zaq said:


> How do you sign in if your not a returning customer? I can get all the way to the point where its time to pay but the price shown is not the sale price.


I believe you can just register an account. If not Aaron is a member on here and he's pretty helpful. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckaholic84

So you think the bushnells are better then the leupold heard good things about the leupolds.....need new binos trying to take advantage of one of these deals for some new 8x42

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

buckaholic84 said:


> So you think the bushnells are better then the leupold heard good things about the leupolds.....need new binos trying to take advantage of one of these deals for some new 8x42
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have the bx2s and not impressed also have the diamonbacks both leave a lot to be desired when compared to the luepold bx3 mojaves. I would by the bushnell even though I haven't even looked through them

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Eye 81

The bushnells have ED prime glass, they are very clear and pull light well too.


----------



## Tbass3574

I know most people aren’t a fan of DSG. But those decimator arrows, 6 that they will cut to length and glue inserts in store for you are 29.99 with a 15 dollar rebate. Can’t beat 15 bucks for half a dozen arrows cut to size


----------



## smokin x's

Mountain Hardwear is running 25% off plus free shipping on everything on the site. 

Been keeping my eye on this for a mid layer and a outer for shed hunting/scouting/etc
https://www.mountainhardwear.com/me...tionColor=073&cgid=mens-tops-midlayer#start=1
Anybody have any experience with this piece?

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

BOWPOO said:


> Can't believe you guys would list Dicks, unbelievable. Hope whatever you buy there breaks.


I agree! DSG should not even be mentioned here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

dbow said:


> I agree! DSG should not even be mentioned here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I won't let that come in between me and a good deal. Especially when it's something they are probably losing money on anyway.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Hoytdude90 said:


> Sorry, I won't let that come in between me and a good deal. Especially when it's something they are probably losing money on anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Same here. If I buy something from DSG, they are probably losing money.


----------



## nick060200

optimal_max said:


> Same here. If I buy something from DSG, they are probably losing money.


They probably loose more if you dont buy there 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

nick060200 said:


> They probably loose more if you dont buy there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Maybe you're right. But if its a good deal, im taking it.


----------



## bejayze

Sitka fanatic vest for $137.40


https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI25GFoaHp3gIVBhxpCh3UFgqkEAQYBCABEgIyIPD_BwE


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Anyone know if Predator Camo will be having any Black Friday sales? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Hoytdude90 said:


> Sorry, I won't let that come in between me and a good deal. Especially when it's something they are probably losing money on anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


“Gimme what I want when I want it, I don’t care *.”

Correct translation yes? Maybe if you understood just how much the 2nd amendment and that little black gun has saved your sorry ass you’d understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytdude90

Really dude? Wow that went from good deals to me disrespecting the 2nd amendment, and name calling? I could clarify how I view them as a business, and what I view qualifies as supporting them (I def don't support them) but I'm out, this is childish.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

bejayze said:


> Sitka fanatic vest for $137.40
> 
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI25GFoaHp3gIVBhxpCh3UFgqkEAQYBCABEgIyIPD_BwE


Got on to buy this and the only size they’re out of is what I need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midman03

bejayze said:


> Sitka fanatic vest for $137.40
> 
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI25GFoaHp3gIVBhxpCh3UFgqkEAQYBCABEgIyIPD_BwE


Wow this looks like too good of a deal to pass up. Definitely thinking about it.


----------



## Fezzik

dmason3 said:


> Got on to buy this and the only size they’re out of is what I need
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also
E deal on that vest; it’s my favorite piece of gear


----------



## Bulian82

Midman03 said:


> Wow this looks like too good of a deal to pass up. Definitely thinking about it.


Yeah it was too cheap for me to pass up.

Thanks for posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlr8n

Black Friday-Cyber Monday 30% off sale on Tract Toric UHD's in 8x42 for $478. Regular price $684 These are their latest with Schott glass, not the last year's close-outs. 

https://www.tractoptics.com/products/binoculars?category=9


----------



## NYyotekiller

bejayze said:


> Sitka fanatic vest for $137.40
> 
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...MI25GFoaHp3gIVBhxpCh3UFgqkEAQYBCABEgIyIPD_BwE


That’s a smoking deal!

Thanks for sharing that. I just ordered one as I’ve been looking for one in the classifieds for a while now and haven’t found any for less than $175.


----------



## TimberNinja

Any update on the EZV discount for today?


----------



## Midman03

NYyotekiller said:


> That’s a smoking deal!
> 
> Thanks for sharing that. I just ordered one as I’ve been looking for one in the classifieds for a while now and haven’t found any for less than $175.


I'm fighting with myself right now. I don't really _need_ the vest, but have been looking at one for a while. ughhh what to do what to do.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Midman03 said:


> I'm fighting with myself right now. I don't really _need_ the vest, but have been looking at one for a while. ughhh what to do what to do.


Too good of a deal to pass up IMO. 40% off msrp is tough to beat.

Must be Sitka is redesigning the Fanatic Vest so they’re closing out the previous model. Not sure though.


----------



## Toadmeister

Midman03 said:


> I'm fighting with myself right now. I don't really _need_ the vest, but have been looking at one for a while. ughhh what to do what to do.


Same here. Going to pass as I just got the Jetstream vest this year.


----------



## Jackle1886

Some good deals on lacrosse boots! 

https://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/?sortId=position-asc

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

Camofire has the fanatic vest for $148 not sure on sizes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hall77

Banks Outdoors 20% off everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaded

Jackle1886 said:


> Some good deals on lacrosse boots!
> 
> https://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/?sortId=position-asc
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Just picked up another pair of aerohead sports.


----------



## shootstraight

BlackOvis has Sitka 30% off, 

https://www.blackovis.com/brands/si...ail&utm_source=Listrak&utm_term=SAVE+ON+SITKA


----------



## Acottrell

Jackle1886 said:


> Some good deals on lacrosse boots!
> 
> https://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/?sortId=position-asc
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Been stalking some AeroHeads in a 10 to come down to $100 or less for the last two months.


----------



## Jackle1886

Happy I could finally contribute to this thread! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsutton7132

Didn’t see it posted yet but natural gear has some pretty good deals on a few items.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntindawg

Any idea how these Bushnell Engage binos compare to the Legend M series posted earlier?

There’s a $70 rebate which puts them about the same price. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Engage-Binoculars-Matte-Black/dp/B07G9NW721?th=1&psc=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Leupold RX-1600i rangefinder for $287.99
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312270553303

Sig Kilo 850 rangefinder for $132.99
 https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262889481829


----------



## Planopurist

Fulcrum Black Friday! Now Through Monday at Midnight. Best Prices Ever on LCA Products and Elite Archery. More Items added throughout the weekend. Free Shipping! Link Below

https://www.fulcrumarchery.com/hot-deals/











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NH_Hunter 77

Plythal layering systems having a 40% off sale on their website use code AMA40PLY at checkout.


----------



## mn5503

Planopurist said:


> Fulcrum Black Friday! Now Through Monday at Midnight. Best Prices Ever on LCA Products and Elite Archery. More Items added throughout the weekend. Free Shipping! Link Below
> 
> https://www.fulcrumarchery.com/hot-deals/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you have me thinking I need a new press.....


----------



## CrazyEddie

Woolpower has 20% off all items using THANKS18 code at checkout on their site - woolpowerus.com

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

Jackle1886 said:


> Some good deals on lacrosse boots!
> 
> https://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/?sortId=position-asc
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


thanks!!!


----------



## mikear

A few Sitka items on Camofire for 35% off. 
 https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+11242018


----------



## C Svach

Game hide has is 20% off with free shipping. The clearance section is buy one get one 50% off then it applies the additional 20% off and free shipping. I got 2 Mathews fleece hoodies for just under $36
https://gamehide.com/product/mathew...tribute_pa_color=0xd&attribute_pa_size=medium


----------



## Kaizoku

Kifaru is having 15% off practically everything. www.kifaru.net Code: KIFBC15


----------



## Deereman8370

Exodus trek for 100$. 5 year warranty.
I have a couple already, very good cameras for feeders, mineral, and scrapes. Little slower than I like for trails, but will work if angled to the trail. 
I have 5 more on the way.


----------



## CRE10

https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/9...Clothing - Men's Hunting-_-MidwayUSA-_-934311

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hall77

https://www.radixtrailcamera.com/cameras
Good deals on mt 100 79$ and gen 500 150$. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## optimal_max

Cabelas has free shipping with no minimum - today and tomorrow


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Just found Trypans at my local walmart marked down to $30/3 pk


----------



## mikear

Rogers is having 40% off “select” Sitka pieces midnight of the 26th to midnight of the 28th.  https://s3.amazonaws.com/cybermondayrogers/Roger-CyberMonday-Ad.pdf


----------



## foxgtr19

Jackle1886 said:


> Some good deals on lacrosse boots!
> 
> https://www.lacrossefootwear.com/sale/?sortId=position-asc
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Are they not making the aerohead any more? I really liked mine and now I can't find another pair in my size anywhere


----------



## Curtdawg88

foxgtr19 said:


> Are they not making the aerohead any more? I really liked mine and now I can't find another pair in my size anywhere


Redesigned. The new ones don’t have the big rubber piece on the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Any cyber deals on muck wetland boots or ground blinds. Tried talking my son in to lacrosse but he wants the wetland


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky has 40% off apparel and 25% off boots with free ship. Link to sale items:

https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/#prefn1=gender&prefv1=Men's


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Rev44 said:


> Any cyber deals on muck wetland boots or ground blinds. Tried talking my son in to lacrosse but he wants the wetland


Rogers sporting goods has a cyber Monday sale. Did see muck boots on there, not sure if they are wetland.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Rogers sporting goods has a cyber Monday sale. Did see muck boots on there, not sure if they are wetland.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## BGagner

Rev44 said:


> Any cyber deals on muck wetland boots or ground blinds. Tried talking my son in to lacrosse but he wants the wetland


I saw Amazon had them for $108. Not sure what sizes they had 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Rev44 said:


> Any cyber deals on muck wetland boots or ground blinds. Tried talking my son in to lacrosse but he wants the wetland


Field & Stream has a cyber Monday deal on some Muck boots.

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/save-select-muck-hunting-boots


----------



## ar1220

Midway USA has there mucks on sale with free shipping along with a lot of other good deals


----------



## Rev44

Thanks for all the comments. Looked forever for his size and couldn't find any deals expect for eBay. Wasn't to bad of a deal so I got them there.


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

IQ Pro XT 5 pin dovetail sight, right or left hand for $99.99 ($259.99 retail). Free shipping with code “CYBERMON”.
 https://www.sierratradingpost.com/iq-pro-5-pin-bowsight~p~341nu/


----------



## mikear

Up to 40% off select Nomad clothing. 
 https://nomadoutdoor.com/collections/sale


----------



## Hoytdude90

The above mentioned Rocky 40% coupon can be combined with sale items. For example, the below soft shell jacket final price was $26. Pretty crazy cheap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

10% off everything on eBay for another hour or so...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigasports

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Mucks boots at Sierra trading post $79


----------



## moparsnhuntn

optimal_max said:


> Rocky has 40% off apparel and 25% off boots with free ship. Link to sale items:
> 
> https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/sale/outdoor-sale/#prefn1=gender&prefv1=Men's


Thanks, both my boys just got new hunting clothes for Christmas!!


----------



## NYyotekiller

Hoytdude90 said:


> The above mentioned Rocky 40% coupon can be combined with sale items. For example, the below soft shell jacket final price was $26. Pretty crazy cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This Rocky jacket was too good of a deal to pass up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teemster

Code don’t work now


----------



## 2backstraps

Arctic Shield bodysuit back on sale at Scheels for $199.

https://www.scheels.com/p/arctic-shield-classic-elite-body-insulator-suit/665398-555180403018.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Scheels cold weather bibs on sale. Anyone have any experience with these? Looks like a great deal. Are they similar to cabelas wooltimate stuff? I’ve never used anything from scheels , how is the quality of house brand clothing?


https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-scheels-outfitters-wool-fleece-winter-bib/15214-P24951.html


----------



## CRE10

Krazo said:


> Scheels cold weather bibs on sale. Anyone have any experience with these? Looks like a great deal. Are they similar to cabelas wooltimate stuff? I’ve never used anything from scheels , how is the quality of house brand clothing?
> 
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-scheels-outfitters-wool-fleece-winter-bib/15214-P24951.html


No idea but they have free return shipping. May as well give them a go.


----------



## Derwoody542

Sam’s club sale on Hawk two person ladder stand. 

https://m.samsclub.com/ip/15ft-ladd...t_1_6?pid=&mi_u=1766711756&pid=EMC_20181128_1


----------



## shootstraight

Looking for some no glow cams, any deals?


----------



## postcount=IQ

shootstraight said:


> Looking for some no glow cams, any deals?


Been watching for a few weeks and haven't found any really good deals yet. Been watching mainly for Browning's and the stealth dsk4. Newer Browning's now have MAP pricing so with no coupon might not see them marked down


----------



## Dextee

Sitka Fanatic Hoody's are marked down to $141.75.


----------



## Disco14

What site for the Sitka hoodie? Thx


----------



## NDHunter10

Dextee said:


> Sitka Fanatic Hoody's are marked down to $141.75.


https://www.sitkagear.com/products/fanatic-hoody/elevated-ii

Only smalls are in stock now.


----------



## Disco14

NDHunter10 said:


> https://www.sitkagear.com/products/fanatic-hoody/elevated-ii
> 
> Only smalls are in stock now.


Ok thanks


----------



## Fezzik

NDHunter10 said:


> https://www.sitkagear.com/products/fanatic-hoody/elevated-ii
> 
> Only smalls are in stock now.


the black and green ones still have stock in other sizes


----------



## Hoytdude90

I'm not a Sitka guy, so not sure if the prices are great, but lots of Sitka on Camofire this morning.


----------



## Fezzik

Alps pack for $22
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/741605/alps-outdoorz-coyote-ridge-backpack-realtree-edge-camo


----------



## mikear

Cabelas small frame backpack. Looks like a decent youth pack. $23.88
 https://www.cabelas.com/product/ba...mall-frame-top-load-pack/2003511.uts?slotId=0


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XQMBZ65/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_uuPaCbR4066JV 

Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 Trail Camera, Brown $74.99


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky has 25% of everything (and free ship). Ends tonight.

www.rockyboots.com


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anyone know of any good deals on turkey decoys/calls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anyone know of any good deals on turkey decoys/calls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t know much about turkey decoys, but some decent discounts here. 
 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/decoys/turkey-decoys.html


----------



## Wvfarmer

Brickhouse blind with free shipping
https://www.ruralking.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Brickhouse+blind


----------



## optimal_max

Wvfarmer said:


> Brickhouse blind with free shipping
> https://www.ruralking.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Brickhouse+blind


That is a very good price on that blind


----------



## dabuh

Worksharp Ken Onion Edition on Amazon's deal of the day. 86$
https://smile.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-Knife-Sharpener-Onion/dp/B07CW4T6RS/ref=gbps_img_s-5_5baf_0e6ce198?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=a7e1c818-e7bc-4318-ae47-1f5300505baf&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=X5G2BTYBZ7RBQP6JTTYX


----------



## mattmann

dabuh said:


> Worksharp Ken Onion Edition on Amazon's deal of the day. 86$
> https://smile.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-Knife-Sharpener-Onion/dp/B07CW4T6RS/ref=gbps_img_s-5_5baf_0e6ce198?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=a7e1c818-e7bc-4318-ae47-1f5300505baf&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=X5G2BTYBZ7RBQP6JTTYX


Smoking deal dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

Wvfarmer said:


> Brickhouse blind with free shipping
> https://www.ruralking.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Brickhouse+blind


Is this big enough to bow hunt out of and to crossbow hunt with the kids? Reviews seem to be mixed on whether it is big enough or not. Some say big, some say cramped. Thanks.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF_MIKE

Meat said:


> Is this big enough to bow hunt out of and to crossbow hunt with the kids? Reviews seem to be mixed on whether it is big enough or not. Some say big, some say cramped. Thanks.
> 
> Meat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is. I have this one and use it with my kids with no.problem. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wvfarmer

Me and my 5 year old son spend a lot of evenings in ours. I've got another one of these ordered.


----------



## Wvfarmer

Me and my 5 year old son spend a lot of evenings in ours. I've got another one of these ordered.


----------



## Meat

Thanks for the info. I will get one ordered.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

up to 40% off sitka gear 


https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188013725&mc_cid=2f51f40385&mc_eid=0618e07e4f


----------



## TravellingMatt

mattmann said:


> Smoking deal dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this one got me...


----------



## gridman

mattmann said:


> Smoking deal dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just bought it, thanks.........been waiting for a deal on this for a while..............looks like I'll be selling my standard worksharp!


----------



## gridman

best part is I had a 50 dollar gift card...........only cost me 42 dollars, super pumped........thanks dabuh


----------



## Louisiana

Wvfarmer said:


> Brickhouse blind with free shipping
> https://www.ruralking.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Brickhouse+blind


I’m not getting a free shipping option with this. Is there a free shipping code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

I'm not getting free shipping either.


----------



## gettinold

Today only. Rage Extreme $17.99 Not my cup of tea but someones

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-extreme-2-blade-broadhead-100gr-2-3in-cut-3-pack-5100/


----------



## MNarrow

Sitka Stratus beanie and gloves and free shipping if you buy both:

https://www.scheels.com/p/sitka-stratus-beanie/87910105906.html#q=stratus&lang=en_US&start=4

https://www.scheels.com/p/sitka-stratus-glove/10496-90093.html#q=stratus&lang=en_US&start=5

Fanatic beanie and gloves deals:

https://www.scheels.com/search?q=fanatic&lang=en_US


----------



## MNarrow

Millennium M100

https://www.scheels.com/p/millennium-m-100-lite-hang-on-treestand/85342100188.html#q=millennium&lang=en_US&start=3


----------



## ctgalloway21

Grabbed the Fanatic Beanie. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chaded

ctgalloway21 said:


> Grabbed the Fanatic Beanie. Thanks for the heads up.


Same here. I had a fanatic beanie and sold it and regretted it ever since.


----------



## Mallardbreath

Scheels also has a great deal on Danner Pronghorn boots right now. $100 off.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Mallardbreath said:


> Scheels also has a great deal on Danner Pronghorn boots right now. $100 off.


Thanks for post I have a pair ordered. You can also take another 50 off if you apply for there credit card


----------



## Boxerboxer

To save folks time, it's just the 400g insulated model.


Mallardbreath said:


> Scheels also has a great deal on Danner Pronghorn boots right now. $100 off.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newhunter1

Anyone know of any sales for the Caldwell Fieldpod? I saw someone got one for 49.99 but I missed out on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocket_arrow_pa

Can anybody tell me if they know of a deal of trail cameras?


----------



## gettinold

https://www.fieldsupply.com

search trail cams


----------



## Planopurist

rocket_arrow_pa said:


> Can anybody tell me if they know of a deal of trail cameras?


Camofire often has a deal on Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Bushnell e3 https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...am-16mp-hd-essential-e3-trailcam-amazon-deal/


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Stealth Cam Droptine Trail Camera – 14MP 49.99 free shipping flash sale 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...4mp-18scmudrptn14mprctch/18scmudrptn14mprctch


----------



## gridman

not sure how much of a deal this is, but looks pretty decent to me..........bushnell 8x42 legend M binos on ebay for 139.99


----------



## rsutton7132

Meat eater store has first lite brimmed beanies for $20 + $6 shipping but that’s still the cheapest I’ve been able to find. I wanted ASAT but they only had it in medium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodie1978

rsutton7132 said:


> Meat eater store has first lite brimmed beanies for $20 + $6 shipping but that’s still the cheapest I’ve been able to find. I wanted ASAT but they only had it in medium.
> 
> 
> Thank you Sutton!!! Been looking for the brimmed in ASAT could never find one, I owe you a beer....I'm in foristell if you're ever in town


----------



## optimal_max

Gold Tips 340's $39.99 per dozen Fletched, with nocks & inserts.

http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.co...dition-arrow-29-5in-2-red-1-white-vanes-12pk/


----------



## Gamover06

rsutton7132 said:


> Meat eater store has first lite brimmed beanies for $20 + $6 shipping but that’s still the cheapest I’ve been able to find. I wanted ASAT but they only had it in medium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks been wanting to buy this beanie for a while.


----------



## Meat

optimal_max said:


> Gold Tips 340's $39.99 per dozen Fletched, with nocks & inserts.
> 
> http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.co...dition-arrow-29-5in-2-red-1-white-vanes-12pk/


Anybody have experience with these arrows? Seems like a good price. I shoot a 29.5" arrow, so wouldn't even need them cut.

Meat


----------



## MNarrow

Arctic Shield Body Insulator Suit for $199. This suit is awesome. Getting rid of my HBS after using this the last few weeks.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/arctic-shield-classic-elite-body-insulator-suit.html


----------



## Red Eye 81

MNarrow said:


> Arctic Shield Body Insulator Suit for $199. This suit is awesome. Getting rid of my HBS after using this the last few weeks.
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/arctic-shield-classic-elite-body-insulator-suit.html


180.00 with coupon code STRTDECM. Thread got me again.


----------



## 2backstraps

Red Eye 81 said:


> 180.00 with coupon code STRTDECM. Thread got me again.


Looks like most of them won't ship for 3-4 weeks when you check availability.


----------



## Red Eye 81

2backstraps said:


> Looks like most of them won't ship for 3-4 weeks when you check availability.


Yeah maybe. I am tagged out anyway. I am looking at next year already.


----------



## Planopurist

A few Elite models on sale at https://www.fulcrumarchery.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow

Planopurist said:


> A few Elite models on sale at https://www.fulcrumarchery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Website still has them listed for $480..


----------



## Planopurist

hookedonbow said:


> Website still has them listed for $480..


Scroll to the bottom of the home page. I saw $399 for Impulse 34 and Tempo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDUB007

Scheels has the Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binos on sale for $169 + give you a $25 gift card


----------



## crawdad

Meat said:


> Anybody have experience with these arrows? Seems like a good price. I shoot a 29.5" arrow, so wouldn't even need them cut.
> 
> Meat


Maybe that was a misprint? I clicked the link and it says $63.88/dozen


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Primos Gen 2-01 trail cam 49.99 on flash sale until 10pm pacific on Field and stream. Looks like Amazon is currently price matching.

Also looks like field and stream has 30' lifelines for 17.98 on the same flash sale.


----------



## gridman

dabuh said:


> Worksharp Ken Onion Edition on Amazon's deal of the day. 86$
> https://smile.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-Knife-Sharpener-Onion/dp/B07CW4T6RS/ref=gbps_img_s-5_5baf_0e6ce198?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=a7e1c818-e7bc-4318-ae47-1f5300505baf&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=X5G2BTYBZ7RBQP6JTTYX


just got it today, thanks, again!!


----------



## ctgalloway21

Got my Fanatic Beanie in today from Scheels. It is awesome. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## optimal_max

crawdad said:


> Maybe that was a misprint? I clicked the link and it says $63.88/dozen


It was yesterday's Deal of the Day. Gotta get em quick


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Field Logic IQ Ultra Lite 5-pin RH 39.99 today only

https://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/field-logic-iq-ultra-lite-5-pin-rh/


----------



## optimal_max

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Field Logic IQ Ultra Lite 5-pin RH 39.99 today only
> 
> https://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/field-logic-iq-ultra-lite-5-pin-rh/


I picked up one of these last time they were on sale and this is a GREAT price on these.


----------



## Stick12

optimal_max said:


> I picked up one of these last time they were on sale and this is a GREAT price on these.


What did you think of the ultra lite?

I have seen quite a few not so positive reviews on them compared to the "regular" one with micro adjust. But this is a really good price


----------



## optimal_max

Stick12 said:


> What did you think of the ultra lite?
> 
> I have seen quite a few not so positive reviews on them compared to the "regular" one with micro adjust. But this is a really good price


If you need micro-adjust, this one probably isnt for you. I don't need that feature.

The IQ feature works fine, but you really have to torque it to notice that its off. 

I think it is a solid sight, and for that price, works great.


----------



## MNarrow

$50 off Lone Wolf Alpha or Hand Climber

https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/


----------



## Krazo

Lone wolf has $50 off on their website right now. No code needed


----------



## deerslayer12345

Ebay has 10% off everything. Code PHLDAYTEN valid till tommorow at 3am

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

deerslayer12345 said:


> Ebay has 10% off everything. Code PHLDAYTEN valid till tommorow at 3am
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


thanks that one just cost me a new phone.


----------



## gjs4

Darn eBay code is expired- any others???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshtaylor

Gotta keep the ladies happy

bath & body works sale today only!! Lotion originally priced $12.50 is $2.95 with code “bestlotion”


----------



## mikear

Any Bushnell trail camera deals?


----------



## z7hunter11

Sitka fanatic hoody at midway USA for 115


----------



## MissouriBowtech

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> thanks that one just cost me a new phone.


Me too x2, got 2 note 9's but it was easy cheaper than going thru verizon plus no lease payment now!


----------



## eyeguy

Thanks on the bed bath.... got the wife some stuff she likes at a great price.


----------



## Honolua

Can we get a sticky since the stats from this thread dwarf all other stickies combined?


----------



## mikear

Predator Stealth Fleece jacket and pants on Camofire for $50 each. Good size selection. 
 https://www.camofire.com/

Also some Gold Tip and Beman Arrows.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

anyone have a cabelas coupon code they dont need . drop me a PM thanks!


----------



## joshtaylor

eyeguy said:


> Thanks on the bed bath.... got the wife some stuff she likes at a great price.


Yea man, same here, no problem! it was a good deal


----------



## Xlr8n

LL Bean 25% off next three days. plus you get a $10 gift card. Nikon bino's including the Monarch HG's. Best price on these anywhere.

https://www.llbean.com/?&qs=3085166...VTp7ACh3G4wtnEAAYASAAEgLGRvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tpcowfish

Midway USA ,%54 off Back country summit hang on, $69.99 now, reg. $149.99,


----------



## mikear

tpcowfish said:


> Midway USA ,%54 off Back country summit hang on, $69.99 now, reg. $149.99,


I debated on posting this, but shipping is absurd. Maybe there is a free shipping coupon someone will post, however, I was unable to locate one.


----------



## joshtaylor

mikear said:


> I debated on posting this, but shipping is absurd. Maybe there is a free shipping coupon someone will post, however, I was unable to locate one.


great deal, i would buy multiple if the shipping wasnt so high


----------



## gridman

joshfkntaylor said:


> great deal, i would buy multiple if the shipping wasnt so high


That’s why I hardly buy anything from midway. Shipping is usually ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

tpcowfish said:


> Midway USA ,%54 off Back country summit hang on, $69.99 now, reg. $149.99,


It's tempting since I can drive to pick it up, but it's 75 after tax, and I feel some smoking treestand deals are coming up. I'll probably regret it, though.


----------



## Meat

gridman said:


> That’s why I hardly buy anything from midway. Shipping is usually ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn’t agree more. They will run sales on Rinehart targets, but by the time you pay their absurd shipping costs, it isn’t even a deal any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgohil

Walmart.com had 8mp tasco trail cams for $29.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

Pgohil said:


> Walmart.com had 8mp tasco trail cams for $29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


These ain't bad for the price. I have been running them for a couple months. Just gotta format the cards with the computer after every pull or they will act up.


----------



## VonH

Honolua said:


> These ain't bad for the price. I have been running them for a couple months. Just gotta format the cards with the computer after every pull or they will act up.


That is the regular price for them around here. Nice cams for the $$. I like the 6mp cans better than the 8, but that is just me.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Men's Sitka Cloudburst Jacket

https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-sitka-cloudburst-jacket/10496-50149.html
$244.30 
Save $104.70
Free Shipping


----------



## dgblum

I don't know anything about them but at less than $25 not a bad option to test out.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...2mp-18posuqcksht12mpltch/18posuqcksht12mpltch


----------



## H80Hunter

dgblum said:


> I don't know anything about them but at less than $25 not a bad option to test out.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...UOTE]
> They’re actually $17 once in your cart


----------



## dgblum

Jeez, I missed that. Pretty crazy price if they function!


----------



## Ebard22

Yea at 17.50 a piece I can't pass these up.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

H80Hunter said:


> They’re actually $17 once in your cart


This one got me ordered 1/2 dozen


----------



## Meat

Ordered 2, thanks for that deal.

Meat


----------



## joshtaylor

i bought a bunch of those ones that you have to format the card before putting it out, and once i realized it was that type i just threw them in the trash lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

They also have the 
Wildgame Innovations Terra Extreme Trail Camera – 12MP 27.99 after added to cart


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

joshfkntaylor said:


> i bought a bunch of those ones that you have to format the card before putting it out, and once i realized it was that type i just threw them in the trash lol


You mean you have t format card each time or just once?


----------



## joshtaylor

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> You mean you have t format card each time or just once?


if you dont format it everytime, they seem to screw up, i saw the guy that commented above me say the same thing, so i assume its not a one time freak thing with me.


----------



## postcount=IQ

I bought 3 more of the ds4k. Get em for $120 when you also sign up for the email to get an extra 10% off. Also the stealth g45ngx is $70 when you add it the cart. Got one of those to try. I'll wait and see if they run the primos gen 2 01 down to $30 like last year


----------



## Meat

joshfkntaylor said:


> if you dont format it everytime, they seem to screw up, i saw the guy that commented above me say the same thing, so i assume its not a one time freak thing with me.


I believe he was talking about the Tasco cams and not the Primos cams. 

Meat


----------



## hokiehunter373

Vortex Diamondbacks $100 off https://www.midwayusa.com/product/927718/vortex-optics-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


----------



## hokiehunter373

postcount=IQ said:


> I bought 3 more of the ds4k. Get em for $120 when you also sign up for the email to get an extra 10% off. Also the stealth g45ngx is $70 when you add it the cart. Got one of those to try. I'll wait and see if they run the primos gen 2 01 down to $30 like last year


Who ran that primos deal and do you recall when? Love those little cameras


----------



## H80Hunter

Last year I bought 5 on Black Friday for 29.99 from Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## shootstraight

hokiehunter373 said:


> Who ran that primos deal and do you recall when? Love those little cameras


Dicks had them on sale then Primos had a $30 rebate, ended up around $30. Nice cam for the money, I picked up three of them.


----------



## meatman

dgblum said:


> I don't know anything about them but at less than $25 not a bad option to test out.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...2mp-18posuqcksht12mpltch/18posuqcksht12mpltch
> 
> View attachment 6678939


I bought a few of these to test them. Has anyone tried these? Reviews seem terrible.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

shootstraight said:


> Dicks had them on sale then Primos had a $30 rebate, ended up around $30. Nice cam for the money, I picked up three of them.


Decent cams but a few issues.
1. Need to update time and date in a computer before putting the card in.
2. No low battery indicator so you wait a couple of weeks to find out the batteries were dead.
3. No screen or on indicator to show if the camera is on. Pretty much a small on off switch.
5. One camera out of the two I got takes a picture every second until the card fills up.

Cameras are one thing where it's not worth the effort and time to wait a week or two to find out you have no pics. Just my opinion but the 80 to 100 dollar Bushnell and Browning cams are better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## postcount=IQ

hokiehunter373 said:


> Who ran that primos deal and do you recall when? Love those little cameras


Dick's did with a rebate. I think it was in January so if they do it again it might not happen for another month


----------



## postcount=IQ

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Decent cams but a few issues.
> 1. Need to update time and date in a computer before putting the card in.
> 2. No low battery indicator so you wait a couple of weeks to find out the batteries were dead.
> 3. No screen or on indicator to show if the camera is on. Pretty much a small on off switch.
> 5. One camera out of the two I got takes a picture every second until the card fills up.
> 
> Cameras are one thing where it's not worth the effort and time to wait a week or two to find out you have no pics. Just my opinion but the 80 to 100 dollar Bushnell and Browning cams are better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up as I don't own any. Buddy runs a couple and it does take dang good pics hence why I was interested. He hasn't mentioned any of that but then again he's the type that just throws batteries in them and put em on a tree without setting the date. If I even said the word format he'd be lost lol


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Cheap cameras are already gone from the Dicks Flash Sale. Usually I'm checking this thread a couple times a day.. -_-


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Cheap cameras are already gone from the Dicks Flash Sale. Usually I'm checking this thread a couple times a day.. -_-


I had 2 in my cart deciding if I needed them or not. Was able to complete the transaction even though I wasn't able to get to the page in another window. Interesting to see if they show up or not.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Decent cams but a few issues.
> 1. Need to update time and date in a computer before putting the card in.
> 2. No low battery indicator so you wait a couple of weeks to find out the batteries were dead.
> 3. No screen or on indicator to show if the camera is on. Pretty much a small on off switch.
> 5. One camera out of the two I got takes a picture every second until the card fills up.
> 
> Cameras are one thing where it's not worth the effort and time to wait a week or two to find out you have no pics. Just my opinion but the 80 to 100 dollar Bushnell and Browning cams are better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Are you sure you're talking about the primos gen 2 cams?



postcount=IQ said:


> Dick's did with a rebate. I think it was in January so if they do it again it might not happen for another month


Awesome, thanks


----------



## hokiehunter373

postcount=IQ said:


> Thanks for the heads up as I don't own any. Buddy runs a couple and it does take dang good pics hence why I was interested. He hasn't mentioned any of that but then again he's the type that just throws batteries in them and put em on a tree without setting the date. If I even said the word format he'd be lost lol


I'm not sure what cam this guy is talking about but I set the time and date on mine on the camera at the tree, never with my computer. And there is a low battery indicator and an indicator on the screen. I'm talking about the primos gen 2 cam. I'm guessing he's talking about that cheap $17 primos cam mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## ctgalloway21

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm not sure what cam this guy is talking about but I set the time and date on mine on the camera at the tree, never with my computer. And there is a low battery indicator and an indicator on the screen. I'm talking about the primos gen 2 cam. I'm guessing he's talking about that cheap $17 primos cam mentioned earlier in the thread?


I run the Primos Gen 2 (rebate a few years ago), Wildgame $30s, and the $28 Tascos. So far, the only ones I have had fail have been the Primos. The Primos also takes more false pics than the other two. I've had thousands of pics of the wind blowing on the Primos.


----------



## rkillar

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Decent cams but a few issues.
> 1. Need to update time and date in a computer before putting the card in.
> 2. No low battery indicator so you wait a couple of weeks to find out the batteries were dead.
> 3. No screen or on indicator to show if the camera is on. Pretty much a small on off switch.
> 5. One camera out of the two I got takes a picture every second until the card fills up.
> 
> Cameras are one thing where it's not worth the effort and time to wait a week or two to find out you have no pics. Just my opinion but the 80 to 100 dollar Bushnell and Browning cams are better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk



I have two two of theses cams and One of them takes a pic every second also until the card is full. That's a 50% fail rate.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

dicks still has the Primos Proof Gen 2 01 Trail Camera – 12 MP for 48.99 after added in cart, seems the 17 dollar ones cant be added anymore


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Just to clarify, I am talking about the older Primos cams. These were the ones without any display or time settings.


hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm not sure what cam this guy is talking about but I set the time and date on mine on the camera at the tree, never with my computer. And there is a low battery indicator and an indicator on the screen. I'm talking about the primos gen 2 cam. I'm guessing he's talking about that cheap $17 primos cam mentioned earlier in the thread?


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgblum

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Cheap cameras are already gone from the Dicks Flash Sale. Usually I'm checking this thread a couple times a day.. -_-


Looks like Field and Stream still has some at the $24.98 price.

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...2mp-18posuqcksht12mpltch/18posuqcksht12mpltch


----------



## MIbowhunter49

And I'm stuck in a meeting without my wallet. Eff.


----------



## Krazo

Midway has kryptek Theron soft shell jacket for $49.99. Black only and in medium large x-large sizes.


----------



## pointndog

Your talking about the original bullet proof cameras you had to use timetool on your pc frist before putting the card in the cam.


Fulldraw_76 said:


> Just to clarify, I am talking about the older Primos cams. These were the ones without any display or time settings.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukslayer26

meatmissile said:


> I have 3 Wal-Mart's within 30 miles none have any hunting gear left over.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The closest Walmart to me, doesn’t even have a hunting section. You guys sure get some good deals there, that’s for sure!!


----------



## VonH

meatman said:


> I bought a few of these to test them. Has anyone tried these? Reviews seem terrible.


Bought one last year. Promos didn't honor my rebate. Anyway, used the cam last year for 2 weeks. Just put up the cam a week ago. Didn't take one pic and 100 lbs of corn was walloped in the 4 days it didn't take a pic. So...hope its still under the 1 year warranty.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Its funny now that flash sale is over they have plenty of the $17 cameras for $24.98


----------



## goathillinpa

I bought two of the primos gen 2 earlier in the year. Sometimes they took pics and sometimes they didn't. Never again.


----------



## casey11sxu

Lone wolf alpha 2 hang on comes to $199 total w free to day shipping on cabelas


----------



## NYyotekiller

casey11sxu said:


> Lone wolf alpha 2 hang on comes to $199 total w free to day shipping on cabelas


Good deal.

https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/pro...d=0&itemGUID=a30080f8ac10a85e6a89f6b503242b2e


----------



## joshtaylor

NYyotekiller said:


> Good deal.
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/catalog/pro...d=0&itemGUID=a30080f8ac10a85e6a89f6b503242b2e


i just bought one yesterday for 187 and i had a 40 dollar gift card i had laying in the back of my wallet that i never found anything i wanted to spend it on, pretty excited about that deal/purchase!


----------



## optimal_max

goathillinpa said:


> I bought two of the primos gen 2 earlier in the year. Sometimes they took pics and sometimes they didn't. Never again.


They must be hit/miss. The Primos Gen 2 is my most reliable camera. The battery life is awesome the capture sensitivity is just right. ANd the pics are good. One of them was broken by a bear and it still takes pics (though the sensor was damaged and doesnt react under 15 feet anymore)


----------



## optimal_max

Millennium M25 for $80 on Amazon (actually more like $60 when you count the lifeline) 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UU31SLM/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## hokiehunter373

optimal_max said:


> They must be hit/miss. The Primos Gen 2 is my most reliable camera. The battery life is awesome the capture sensitivity is just right. ANd the pics are good. One of them was broken by a bear and it still takes pics (though the sensor was damaged and doesnt react under 15 feet anymore)


Same here. I have 2 and they're awesome. Those and the bushnell E2s are the ones I look for deals on


----------



## MIbowhunter49

optimal_max said:


> Millennium M25 for $80 on Amazon (actually more like $60 when you count the lifeline)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UU31SLM/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Good find, makes me wish I wouldnt have bought a lifeline from that online sale at Dicks yesterday!


----------



## meatman

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Its funny now that flash sale is over they have plenty of the $17 cameras for $24.98


Are these cameras any good!? The $17 ones from Dicks. I bought a couple to test them out, but I dont want to keep them if they are crap. Can anyone confirm? Anyone have sample pics? Thanks.


----------



## BrianD

Is there a sign up for flash sale emails or is it a web link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

meatman said:


> Are these cameras any good!? The $17 ones from Dicks. I bought a couple to test them out, but I dont want to keep them if they are crap. Can anyone confirm? Anyone have sample pics? Thanks.


I am not sure if there any good but the reviews show some pictures taken with them, I ordered 6 . I plan to test one if it junk i will return the other 5. I had a coupon for $20 off a $100. I ended up paying 14 bucks each.
here a link to a few pictures taken with them
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...KtZIDdvaUPKOD3FvjbxpAIgxlBye2hgwGH5jATxiCNTo=


----------



## joshtaylor

guys, enough of this garbage trail camera talk haha. a turd is a turd no matter which way you look at it


----------



## optimal_max

joshfkntaylor said:


> guys, enough of this garbage trail camera talk haha. a turd is a turd no matter which way you look at it


Maybe, but it beats putting $100 trail cameras on public land and having them stolen. Losing a $17 camera doesn't sting so bad. I'm willing to try them since I've had good luck with other Primos cameras.


----------



## Dunndm1

Any deals on nice binos? Maven, leupold, bushnell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Dunndm1 said:


> Any deals on nice binos? Maven, leupold, bushnell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/927718/vortex-optics-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


----------



## CRE10

$160 usually 230. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074KHJW8F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ebard22

I bought these a month or so ago when we had the great binocular debate on here and am beyond impressed with them for the price. If you can hold out for an eBay discount code you can really get a great deal. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-8...375162&hash=item489e85663a:g:DakAAOSwJtJcA3DG


----------



## Detect

Ebard22 said:


> I bought these a month or so ago when we had the great binocular debate on here and am beyond impressed with them for the price. If you can hold out for an eBay discount code you can really get a great deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bushnell-8...375162&hash=item489e85663a:g:DakAAOSwJtJcA3DG


might be able to use coupon code PLAYTIME15 for 15% off ebay today depending on the category


----------



## nick060200

Seek outside backpacks 20% off until Monday. They make good packs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Detect said:


> might be able to use coupon code PLAYTIME15 for 15% off ebay today depending on the category


This worked on some broadheads. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

PLAYTIME15 Just worked on Minus33 Expedition clothing....


----------



## tbarile

15% OFF all sporting goods on Ebay. PERFECTGAME

I just picked up another spartangocam


----------



## AmishArcher

May be regional, but I saw RKO had Muddy 2.5 18' ladder stands for $140 last night.


----------



## Dunndm1

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/927718/vortex-optics-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


What are they? 10x42?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Dunndm1 said:


> What are they? 10x42?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 10x42 Vortex Optics Gen I Diamondback... you might be able to get another 20 off as new customer


----------



## Xlr8n

tbarile said:


> 15% OFF all sporting goods on Ebay. PERFECTGAME
> 
> I just picked up another spartangocam


Today only. Up to $100 in total savings.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Dead Down Wind Fair Chase Kit 13.98 free shipping dicks flash sale
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...kit-15ddwafrchs9pcscnhbg/15ddwafrchs9pcscnhbg


----------



## kyswitchback

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Yes 10x42 Vortex Optics Gen I Diamondback... you might be able to get another 20 off as new customer


Anybody have any feedback on the Gen 1 Vortex Diamondbacks??


----------



## Dunndm1

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/927718/vortex-optics-gen-i-diamondback-binocular-roof-prism-green


How do I get the 20 off doe being a new customer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

Went by the local rural king they had 20’ big game climbing sticks for 20.99 and the primos surround view 270 blind for $249


----------



## jlh42581

baz77 said:


> Went by the local rural king they had 20’ big game climbing sticks for 20.99 and the primos surround view 270 blind for $249


WOW, if theyre really that cheap here I might need 2. Im going to go look tomorrow, I dont really NEED them. However it sure is nice to just go climb the tree.

Most people buy stands, ive learned to buy the sticks cheap and carry the good stand or saddle. Ill take my running sticks when needed but I have many spots where doing it every time i go is just dumb. Its the same areas. Only so much of the public is good.


----------



## optimal_max

CHecked the site and they are $24.99. Need to buy 2 to get free ship.

https://www.ruralking.com/big-game-quick-stick-20-climbing-stick


----------



## TravellingMatt

baz77 said:


> Went by the local rural king they had 20’ big game climbing sticks for 20.99 and the primos surround view 270 blind for $249


My local rural king has a bunch in stock. Think I'm going to pick a couple up.


----------



## EJP1234

optimal_max said:


> CHecked the site and they are $24.99. Need to buy 2 to get free ship.
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/big-game-quick-stick-20-climbing-stick


I cant get free shipping to work


----------



## olemossyhorns

optimal_max said:


> CHecked the site and they are $24.99. Need to buy 2 to get free ship.
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/big-game-quick-stick-20-climbing-stick


They’re 20.99 in the cart.


----------



## optimal_max

EJP1234 said:


> I cant get free shipping to work


Did you add 2 of them to your cart? I think it has to be over a certain $ amount for the free ship.



olemossyhorns said:


> They’re 20.99 in the cart.


Wish that would work for me. I'd be picking up a few.


----------



## EJP1234

optimal_max said:


> Did you add 2 of them to your cart? I think it has to be over a certain $ amount for the free ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish that would work for me. I'd be picking up a few.


4 total, and shipping is $225 total..


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

eBay.....10% OFF TECH.....15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE.....https://www.ebay.com/?fbclid=IwAR0ubcuPDHVKIX0wzbZHOixdVY2nNvel5nsl6gPMiMoitGuygPaAkdfYSaI


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Flatwoodshunter said:


> eBay.....10% OFF TECH.....15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE.....https://www.ebay.com/?fbclid=IwAR0ubcuPDHVKIX0wzbZHOixdVY2nNvel5nsl6gPMiMoitGuygPaAkdfYSaI


Does anyone know if these eBay discounts apply to items from all sellers or only to items listed in eBay stores?


----------



## postcount=IQ

ajbuckwacker said:


> Does anyone know if these eBay discounts apply to items from all sellers or only to items listed in eBay stores?


All sellers way I read it. I added a couple things to my cart from regular Joe sellers and the coupon worked


----------



## Flatwoodshunter

ajbuckwacker said:


> Does anyone know if these eBay discounts apply to items from all sellers or only to items listed in eBay stores?


Here is an example.....https://www.ebay.com/itm/QAD-Ultra-...D-and-Free-Pocket-Knife-Included/302630226432


----------



## Detect

Flatwoodshunter said:


> eBay.....10% OFF TECH.....15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE.....


coupon code is PICKUPSALE today only


----------



## VAhuntr

Not archery related but I got the 15% off for a Ruger 10/22 Rifle BX Trigger from Wirthwein Guns. I was a little surprised it worked for something firearms related on ebay.


----------



## Ruttin BUX

Received the primos camera for 17 bucks from dicks and tested it quick. It's got primos name on it but it's a tasco camera. Same setup as the one I purchased from Wal-Mart. Set the picture setting to 3 photo burst does the same as the tasco the first one is alright the next 2 are pretty dark. Rather disappointed after having such good luck with the proof gen 2. They'd work ok if worried about it being stolen.


----------



## Teemster

EJP1234 said:


> 4 total, and shipping is $225 total..


Free shipping worked for me, just gotta check the box that says “free shipping” in the shipping section


----------



## Acottrell

is the ebay code tied to your account for a $75 off total or can you buy multiple items and keep racking up the discount?


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

You can buy multiple. I bought a scope, rings, and MXT rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EJP1234

optimal_max said:


> Did you add 2 of them to your cart? I think it has to be over a certain $ amount for the free ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish that would work for me. I'd be picking up a few.


Worked this morning. It was browser related, I never saw the check box. I have to be on chrome, wasn't working from IE or Safari. They did ring up $20.99/ea w/ free shipping. Thanks again!


----------



## mikear

Beretta Primaloft jacket with Gore windstopper. 
 https://www.sierratradingpost.com/...windstopper-jacket-primaloft-for-men~p~137mk/


----------



## postcount=IQ

Dick's has primos gen 2 01 for $38. Stealth DS4K for $112. That's a steal


----------



## bassking

postcount=IQ said:


> Dick's has primos gen 2 01 for $38. Stealth DS4K for $112. That's a steal


Just got 2 more. That’ll make 5. They’re not perfect, but definitely the best cams to be had for under $50. Thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I am seeing 49.98 on dicks site for that primos. They have 25p off tho. Am i missing something?


----------



## muzzypower

Lol. Disregard.i Need a math class apparently


----------



## mikear

25% off at Dick’s. Add to cart for discount. 

Delta McKenzie 26” bag target for $37.50 and a $20 mail in rebate. $17.50. 
 https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p...get-15dmcuprshtbckstparo/15dmcuprshtbckstparo

Easton Carbon Raider arrows, 1/2 dozen, 340 & 400 spine $7.49 after discount and $15 mail in rebate
 https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


----------



## Big Timber

Anyone in Indiana need a smoking deal on 2 Pelican Coolers? Wish I was closer!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pelican-35...rentrq:b84ad08c1670ab110736214effff1f60|iid:1


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Cheapo Primos cameras for 20 bucks at Dicks for their flash sale today.


----------



## postcount=IQ

Woodbury outfitters 30% off all treestands


----------



## cschwanz

Saw a code for Sportsman's Guide $20 off $100+ orders: SG3060


----------



## Meat

Ruttin BUX said:


> Received the primos camera for 17 bucks from dicks and tested it quick. It's got primos name on it but it's a tasco camera. Same setup as the one I purchased from Wal-Mart. Set the picture setting to 3 photo burst does the same as the tasco the first one is alright the next 2 are pretty dark. Rather disappointed after having such good luck with the proof gen 2. They'd work ok if worried about it being stolen.


It is very similar to a couple Moultrie cams I have as well. Probably out of the same Chinese factory with different names etched into them. Put one of the two I bought out yesterday, will check it today or tomorrow to see how it did.

Meat


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Update on the cheep Primos trail cams at dicks sporting . not worth the 17 bucks to me

I put it on food plot along with a Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 on same post .
it took 66 pics and the Bushnell took 138 pic's both cams set up the same 3 pictures per trigger.

although it took nice pictures in the great conditions it also took plenty of bad ones.

It also missed all deer past 30 feet and all the small critters fox, **** and a skunk.

I guess it this case you do get what you pay for, I will be returning the 6 camera that I purchased. 

Now i got 2 of the wild game Terra 12 extreme to test next. I got $25 each into them any one have any feed back on them?


----------



## mikear

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Under Armour outlet, 25% off one item with code “GIVE25”. Lots of Camo and decent size selection. They have some heavy Gore-Tex gloves that were $99 that come down to $45 with the code. 
 https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/outlet/mens/hunting/g/69gy


----------



## Mostekjw17

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Update on the cheep Primos trail cams at dicks sporting . not worth the 17 bucks to me
> 
> I put it on food plot along with a Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 on same post .
> it took 66 pics and the Bushnell took 138 pic's both cams set up the same 3 pictures per trigger.
> 
> although it took nice pictures in the great conditions it also took plenty of bad ones.
> 
> It also missed all deer past 30 feet and all the small critters fox, **** and a skunk.
> 
> I guess it this case you do get what you pay for, I will be returning the 6 camera that I purchased.
> 
> Now i got 2 of the wild game Terra 12 extreme to test next. I got $25 each into them any one have any feed back on them?



I purchased a Terra 12 Extreme Lightsout version for $30. I had it out three days and it took over 9000 photos of pretty much nothing. I ended up having a "runaway camera" with it taking photos every 30 seconds regardless of movement. I returned it and the new one seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Update on the cheep Primos trail cams at dicks sporting . not worth the 17 bucks to me
> 
> I put it on food plot along with a Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 on same post .
> it took 66 pics and the Bushnell took 138 pic's both cams set up the same 3 pictures per trigger.
> 
> although it took nice pictures in the great conditions it also took plenty of bad ones.
> 
> It also missed all deer past 30 feet and all the small critters fox, **** and a skunk.
> 
> I guess it this case you do get what you pay for, I will be returning the 6 camera that I purchased.
> 
> Now i got 2 of the wild game Terra 12 extreme to test next. I got $25 each into them any one have any feed back on them?


Thanks for the feedback. That's worth 17 bucks for me. 50% of the pictures for 10-20% of the price? Good enough for state land.


----------



## skynight

Mostekjw17 said:


> I purchased a Terra 12 Extreme Lightsout version for $30. I had it out three days and it took over 9000 photos of pretty much nothing. I ended up having a "runaway camera" with it taking photos every 30 seconds regardless of movement. I returned it and the new one seems to be working pretty good.


Ha, bet that was fun to review. Last antelope season I put a camera over a tank. A tumbleweed plant in view of it triggered the camera over 3000 times when the wind blew. It blows a lot.


----------



## Mostekjw17

skynight said:


> Ha, bet that was fun to review. Last antelope season I put a camera over a tank. A tumbleweed plant in view of it triggered the camera over 3000 times when the wind blew. It blows a lot.


LOL Well......I looked at the first thousand. After I figured out what it was doing I did a "SELECT ALL & DELETE" maneuver.


----------



## meatman

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Update on the cheep Primos trail cams at dicks sporting . not worth the 17 bucks to me
> 
> I put it on food plot along with a Bushnell 16MP Trophy Cam HD Essential E3 on same post .
> it took 66 pics and the Bushnell took 138 pic's both cams set up the same 3 pictures per trigger.
> 
> although it took nice pictures in the great conditions it also took plenty of bad ones.
> 
> It also missed all deer past 30 feet and all the small critters fox, **** and a skunk.
> 
> I guess it this case you do get what you pay for, I will be returning the 6 camera that I purchased.
> 
> Now i got 2 of the wild game Terra 12 extreme to test next. I got $25 each into them any one have any feed back on them?


Appreciate the feedback. Looks like I'm returning mine. Not gonna even open them. Thanks bud.


----------



## Meat

meatman said:


> Appreciate the feedback. Looks like I'm returning mine. Not gonna even open them. Thanks bud.


Mine are going back. Mine snaps pics, but doesn’t put them on the card and it shows empty when I put it in my laptop. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ELITE ARCHERY 2017 OPTION 6 COMPOUND BOW $569
ELITE ARCHERY 2016 ENERGY 35 COMPOUND BOW $499

new at camofire
https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## Meat

Sent my Primos cams back to Dick's yesterday. We will see how easily the refund process goes.

Meat


----------



## bowfisher15

Tested one Primos camera yesterday in my house. I made sure to format the SD card. If you don't then that's why the camera won't function properly(found out this after the first time). I set it to snap every 5 seconds. Had over 70 pictures when i checked. It's definately a lower quality camera but for 17.50 i can handle the inconvenience of formatting the sd card and not having a battery indicator. Curious to see how long they last. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49

bowfisher15 said:


> Tested one Primos camera yesterday in my house. I made sure to format the SD card. If you don't then that's why the camera won't function properly(found out this after the first time). I set it to snap every 5 seconds. Had over 70 pictures when i checked. It's definately a lower quality camera but for 17.50 i can handle the inconvenience of formatting the sd card and not having a battery indicator. Curious to see how long they last.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Tested mine as well. No way in hell this thing has the resolution they claim. I have 6 MP cameras that are 100% clearer.

But yes, for 20 bucks, good enough for stateland.


----------



## Louisiana

bowfisher15 said:


> Tested one Primos camera yesterday in my house. I made sure to format the SD card. If you don't then that's why the camera won't function properly(found out this after the first time). I set it to snap every 5 seconds. Had over 70 pictures when i checked. It's definately a lower quality camera but for 17.50 i can handle the inconvenience of formatting the sd card and not having a battery indicator. Curious to see how long they last.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Does it give instructions on how to format the card? If not, how do you do it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Yes, its in the instructions for every trail camera I have, regardless of manufacturer. Basically, the camera needs to set up a folder structure on the card to write to it. "Formatting" deletes stuff on the card and adds the expected structure.


----------



## meatman

Meat said:


> Sent my Primos cams back to Dick's yesterday. We will see how easily the refund process goes.
> 
> Meat


I dropped them off in store. Instant refund. Bummer these cams weren't good. I appreciate you testing them out NEWYORKHILLBILLY. Seriously, thanks man.


----------



## optimal_max

I think I will keep mine. I always format my cards anyway (when you use multiple brands of cameras, you really should), and I've had bears destroy 2 nice cameras the last couple years.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

meatman said:


> I dropped them off in store. Instant refund. Bummer these cams weren't good. I appreciate you testing them out NEWYORKHILLBILLY. Seriously, thanks man.


my wife is returning mine today in store.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Delta McKenzie Crossbow Speed Bag Archery Target or the speed shot bag 18.98 after 20 rebate 

dicks flash sale until 10pm 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...get-15dmcucrssbwspdbgabw/15dmcucrssbwspdbgabw

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...get-15dmcuprshtbckstparo/15dmcuprshtbckstparo

can get rebate for here 
https://dmtargets.com/rebates/


----------



## Charman03

Any eBay sales coming up again?

Also is brickseek working right for you all?


----------



## rako

Academy has a great sale on stands and cameras if you're fortunate enough to have a store close to you that is not sold out. Here's an example. A Summit Viper SD for $202! https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-viper%C2%AE-sd-climbing-treestand#repChildCatid=1276706


----------



## Honolua

looking for merino bottoms


----------



## optimal_max

Rage Hypos $26.99 

https://www.amazon.com/Rage-39100-H...UTF8&qid=1545498675&sr=1-6&keywords=broadhead


----------



## Planopurist

FulcrumArchery said:


> Fulcrum's having a huge holiday sale on LCA products and other tools. Cheapest anywhere in the world. Get new items at used prices.
> 
> Example: New In Box EZ Green with Warranty and Extra Draw Stop Finger for $354.99
> 
> We have everything on sale. Come check us out at www.FulcrumArchery.com
> Sale Goes Through Dec 31st.
> 
> ** WE RECOMMEND CALLING OR EMAILING at [email protected] QUESTIONS OR ASSISTANCE **


Saw this in Archery Tools section 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200

Honolua said:


> looking for merino bottoms


Look up seller 
Shooting688 on Ebay. They stuff is coming straight from China but it's all coming from there anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

nick060200 said:


> Look up seller
> Shooting688 on Ebay. They stuff is coming straight from China but it's all coming from there anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


tell us if your happy with there stuff? how it compare to the top brands? Like you say it all made there.


I did a ebay search and cant find that seller. do you have a link to a item?


----------



## NYyotekiller

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> tell us if your happy with there stuff? how it compare to the top brands? Like you say it all made there.
> 
> 
> I did a ebay search and cant find that seller. do you have a link to a item?


This looks like the seller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-100-P...hash=item1a2da534cf:m:m2pYFponaUWeFbB7H3S30lg


----------



## Bow

NYyotekiller said:


> This looks like the seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-100-P...hash=item1a2da534cf:m:m2pYFponaUWeFbB7H3S30lg


Check these: I just ordered a second one. If you subscribe to their emails you'll get 25% off just about every Friday-Saturday.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/t...-neck-for-men~p~483wn/?filterString=s~tahari/
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/t...eater-for-men~p~483wp/?filterString=s~tahari/
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/t...eve-for-men~p~483wm/?merch=prod-rec-prod483WM


----------



## nick060200

NYyotekiller said:


> This looks like the seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-100-P...hash=item1a2da534cf:m:m2pYFponaUWeFbB7H3S30lg


That's the seller. Just browse thru their store. I cannot comment on the quality at this time. I'm still waiting on my stuff to come over on the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanna114

Hooyman 40 volt battery operated 10’ pole saw. I know nothing about it, but this seems like a good deal.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...handle-green-and-black-with-replacement-chain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

nick060200 said:


> Look up seller
> Shooting688 on Ebay. They stuff is coming straight from China but it's all coming from there anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Please Send me a link...


----------



## blazingnate

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/tightspot-3-arrow-quiver?a=2135537

Great deal on a 3 arrow tight spot


----------



## CRE10

Ttt


----------



## Honolua

blazingnate said:


> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/tightspot-3-arrow-quiver?a=2135537
> 
> Great deal on a 3 arrow tight spot


That is a smokin' deal


----------



## bassking

ALPS Trail Blazer pack for $52 ($99 regular) at Amazon and Midway. Midway also has free shipping over $49 right now, promo code OFFERDEC49

ALPS OutdoorZ Trail Blazer, Realtree Xtra https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QLQCBM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_g66iCbJWQH2HJ

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3068942481/alps-outdoorz-trail-blazer-backpack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeoEngineer

Tagged


----------



## Honolua

Can we finally petition for a sticky?


----------



## blazingnate

Honolua said:


> blazingnate said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/tightspot-3-arrow-quiver?a=2135537
> 
> Great deal on a 3 arrow tight spot
> 
> 
> 
> That is a smokin' deal
Click to expand...

If you do a free trial membership it’s only 90 with free shipping.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Honolua said:


> Can we finally petition for a sticky?




Yeah, I'm really sick of having to find this thread 2 or 3 pages back all the time.


----------



## Ybuck

Honolua said:


> Can we finally petition for a sticky?


pretty
please


----------



## baz77

Local rural king has all tree stands 50% off .......picked up big game 20’ sticks for $15.00 a set.


----------



## NYyotekiller

baz77 said:


> Local rural king has all tree stands 50% off .......picked up big game 20’ sticks for $15.00 a set.


Fortunately for my bank account I don’t have any Rural King’s within 4 hours of me or else I’d be filling my trailer up with stands, ladders, and sticks.


----------



## Burchell

Hey guys, Lone Wolf Assault and Assault II's are $250 on Cabelas rightnow. Just bought one on the Cabelas app. I figure it is a miss print considering yesterday they were 379. 

Happy huntin'

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

Trail Cameras? I need to replace a few of mine that got flooded recently. I don't want anything cheap, but something in the $60-100 range has worked best for me in the past. I have some Moultrie A-35's and Browning cameras in that range that have been bulletproof. 

Any recommendations in that range?


----------



## shaffer88

Currently at Rogers sporting goods head to their page for the deals










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88

shaffer88 said:


> Currently at Rogers sporting goods head to their page for the deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

WTH Walmart, I’m ready for some cheap sh&t. Where those reduced stands at? I’ve been seeing stuff marked down in store but not showing online


----------



## Honolua

baz77 said:


> Local rural king has all tree stands 50% off .......picked up big game 20’ sticks for $15.00 a set.


Dang I wish we had them here. I could use some climbing sticks


----------



## Barlow96

Honolua said:


> Dang I wish we had them here. I could use some climbing sticks


I paid $20.99 a set for them online which is still a deal. If you go over $40 worth it’s free shipping. I just bought 3 sets and it was free shipping 2 days ago.


----------



## TravellingMatt

I have three sets of sticks and stands coming... now to find trees for them all


----------



## Xlr8n

15% off everything on ebay today only until 6 pm PT. $100 max


----------



## Acottrell

Sucks it's $100 max and the coupon can only be used on one purchase.

I'm waiting for this year's version of the Alpha Tech hang-on from last year to show its face.


----------



## astpierre

6PM WHAT THE.......... that sucks was hoping to make a purchase tonight, hopefully they will have another offer


----------



## enkriss

Prices include free 2 day shipping!!!!


----------



## Burchell

enkriss said:


> Prices include free 2 day shipping!!!!
> 
> View attachment 6695653


I dont think anyone realizes how amazing this deal is, i posted it 2 days ago... Just recieved it in the mail today. 10 minutes later im ready for a good ole public land hike and hunt









Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Thought about it but already have hand climber combo and ppl tend to say the weight savings of assault isn’t worth the money. I have gift cards too. Hmmm now im thinking again...


----------



## NYyotekiller

If they would have had the Assault or the Alpha on sale too then I’d have picked one up. Great deal though otherwise.


----------



## Discipline12 $

Acottrell said:


> Sucks it's $100 max and the coupon can only be used on one purchase.
> 
> I'm waiting for this year's version of the Alpha Tech hang-on from last year to show its face.


It’s 100$ max on savings 
You would have to spend almost 700 bucks to max it out


----------



## Ruger35

Burchell said:


> I dont think anyone realizes how amazing this deal is, i posted it 2 days ago... Just recieved it in the mail today. 10 minutes later im ready for a good ole public land hike and hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


Glad I saw this, just ordered one for myself.


----------



## Fezzik

Nite ize assorted gear ties 2.98 at Home Depot
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nite-Iz...ickid=wkO2qNXHS0pC3M8T9p1rlzynUkgW7aRhw2MJXY0


----------



## enkriss

Burchell said:


> I dont think anyone realizes how amazing this deal is, i posted it 2 days ago... Just recieved it in the mail today. 10 minutes later im ready for a good ole public land hike and hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


I ordered the sit & climb. Figured I could get a hand climber top down the road and have both....


----------



## muzzypower

Dang...i have gift cards at home and im 5 states away right now. Could be at 200 even for assault. Dang.


----------



## baz77

If you buy the digital Cabela gift cards through raise.com and use active junky you can save a really nice chunk of change on those lone wolfs..I’ve used both sites a few times they are legit


----------



## enkriss

baz77 said:


> If you buy the digital Cabela gift cards through raise.com and use active junky you can save a really nice chunk of change on those lone wolfs..I’ve used both sites a few times they are legit


So... I could of saved like 10% buying gift cards to pay with. And got 10% cash back??? I could of saved another $50 dammit!


----------



## Fezzik

enkriss said:


> So... I could of saved like 10% buying gift cards to pay with. And got 10% cash back??? I could of saved another $50 dammit!


+10 off your first purchase at raise with code 10extra


----------



## baz77

enkriss said:


> So... I could of saved like 10% buying gift cards to pay with. And got 10% cash back??? I could of saved another $50 dammit!


Yup...


----------



## Lennyo3034

baz77 said:


> If you buy the digital Cabela gift cards through raise.com and use active junky you can save a really nice chunk of change on those lone wolfs..I’ve used both sites a few times they are legit



DO NOT DO THIS

I just tried it on recommendation from this thread and got scammed for $180. Raise sent me a bogus code that Cabelas says is expired. I’m on phone with credit card company right now to try to get money back.


----------



## Lennyo3034

I hid the code but this is what it says. Doesn’t give me a whole lot of confidence for the first time using a site. My credit card company came through and is giving me a refund.


----------



## dt5150

did you try it in the coupon code box instead?


----------



## buck29

Lennyo3034 said:


> DO NOT DO THIS
> 
> I just tried it on recommendation from this thread and got scammed for $180. Raise sent me a bogus code that Cabelas says is expired. I’m on phone with credit card company right now to try to get money back.



Did you put it in gift card box? It looks like you tried to put it in cabelas bucks which is different. 

Raise is good for refunds if they are expired or used. They are just a reseller so if balance is zero the person who sold it to raise used the gift card after selling it to raise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lennyo3034

Yes, I tried both the bucks number and the code in the promo code box as well as the regular boxes and none worked.

Seems like that system is too easy to scam, I will not be trying it again. Even if raise is legit, I am willing to pay a little more to not have to deal with hassle of going through credit card company.

I ended up just ordering the stand through cabelas. $250 new is still a great price.


----------



## baz77

Dang sorry ...I’ve used it a bunch for lots of gift cards and never had a single issue.


----------



## Fezzik

baz77 said:


> Dang sorry ...I’ve used it a bunch for lots of gift cards and never had a single issue.


Used it yesterday with no issue; thanks for heads up


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Xlr8n said:


> 15% off everything on ebay today only until 6 pm PT. $100 max


Do they advertise these discounts on the site or is it something you guys get via email or some sort of notification? I'm sure I was on eBay that day and never saw it.


----------



## 2backstraps

ajbuckwacker said:


> Do they advertise these discounts on the site or is it something you guys get via email or some sort of notification? I'm sure I was on eBay that day and never saw it.


I usually get notification through the Ebay app and email.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbuckwacker

2backstraps said:


> I usually get notification through the Ebay app and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Is there a pattern to the timing of when they're offered?


----------



## 2backstraps

ajbuckwacker said:


> Is there a pattern to the timing of when they're offered?


Not that I've noticed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Some deals at Cabelas

Sights
https://www.cabelas.com/product/hun...-pin-sight-with-hogg-wrap/727382.uts?slotId=7
https://www.cabelas.com/product/hun...gg-grinder-mrt-pin-sight/2495396.uts?slotId=0
https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...-lock-five-pin-bow-sight/1608690.uts?slotId=7


----------



## Brock Lube

Just picked up two Millennium M100u for $150 each at amazon. Be sure to select "on size" in the drop down box.

https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...ywords=millennium+treestands+m100u&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Brock Lube said:


> Just picked up two Millennium M100u for $150 each at amazon. Be sure to select "on size" in the drop down box.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...ywords=millennium+treestands+m100u&th=1&psc=1


Pretty good deal. I just don't know how I would care for the straps between the backrest and seat 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock Lube

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Pretty good deal. I just don't know how I would care for the straps between the backrest and seat
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I really like the straps. They act kinda of an armrest for me. When it's cold, I can tuck both arms inside the straps, which keeps me warmer. But I guess that depends are how wide your torso is. I'm 6', 200 lbs and I fit tightly.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Lennyo3034 said:


> Yes, I tried both the bucks number and the code in the promo code box as well as the regular boxes and none worked.
> 
> Seems like that system is too easy to scam, I will not be trying it again. Even if raise is legit, I am willing to pay a little more to not have to deal with hassle of going through credit card company.
> 
> I ended up just ordering the stand through cabelas. $250 new is still a great price.


I don’t think either of those boxes would be the correct place to put in gift card info. I’ve used raise.com 15-20 times and never had an issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

convinced myself to pull the trigger on that cabelas assault deal. woke up this morning and the price went back up. naturally!


----------



## joshtaylor

muzzypower said:


> convinced myself to pull the trigger on that cabelas assault deal. woke up this morning and the price went back up. naturally!


i grabbed mine last week thanks to that deal, plus a giftcard i had in my center console from ages ago lol


----------



## muzzypower

i had a gift card at home but was out of state on vacation. I have the hand climber but finally decided to go for it. crap...oh well, it will make it easier to pull the trigger on my saddle which i want to concentrate on this upcoming year anyway. congrats to those who scored.


----------



## deadeyedave2008

If you have self control, usually about the first week of March eBay does a 20% off entire order. I believe they use it as a tax deduction for “donating to us” and then they give the sellers the difference and write that amount off


----------



## muzzypower

I have pathetically little self control....but i will give it my best to wait. thanks


----------



## fiftyincher

hokiehunter373 said:


> I don’t think either of those boxes would be the correct place to put in gift card info. I’ve used raise.com 15-20 times and never had an issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you'd have to begin checkout since it's a gift card? I've never used raise, but seems like that's the way you'd need to do it?


----------



## Pipecrew

My local Walmart marked down their tree stands before Christmas. I picked up a couple Summit Solo Pro ladderstands for $75 each. Other Walmarts in the area still havent’t marked their tree stands down yet and one store only marked them down by like 10%. I guess I was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Charman03

Pipecrew said:


> My local Walmart marked down their tree stands before Christmas. I picked up a couple Summit Solo Pro ladderstands for $75 each. Other Walmarts in the area still havent’t marked their tree stands down yet and one store only marked them down by like 10%. I guess I was in the right place at the right time!


I’ve noticed this as well. Also Walmart has a new website and they aren’t offloading stuff like usual. No stands around here right now but they never marked them down. Who knows, but I’m waiting on my annual cheap Walmart stand purchase


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Pipecrew said:


> My local Walmart marked down their tree stands before Christmas. I picked up a couple Summit Solo Pro ladderstands for $75 each. Other Walmarts in the area still havent’t marked their tree stands down yet and one store only marked them down by like 10%. I guess I was in the right place at the right time!


That's a good deal. Mine only marked them down to 115, but that was weeks ago and they have a lot of them. Maybe I should check again.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

My local Walmart has 20 foot ladder sticks for $30...


----------



## Fezzik

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> My local Walmart has 20 foot ladder sticks for $30...


just FYI, last year I think most stores got them down to $23


----------



## BigBrian

Fezzik said:


> just FYI, last year I think most stores got them down to $23


Agreed, they’ll hit the website at $23 eventually. Picked up 10 sets one time but I learned I don’t like the stagger steps. I wait for the Dicks ones to go down to $35 and pick those up, I like them much more.


----------



## Fezzik

Browning Command Ops Pro Trail Camera at rakuten.com- $62.39

Use code: GETFIT20 for 20% off 

couple of other models on sale also


----------



## TravellingMatt

bump


----------



## Ebard22

Tightspot 3 arrow quiver 93 bucks on camofire 

https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=A...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+01042019


----------



## optimal_max

Good deals on TREEZYN camo gear. Use code "GONEWYEAR" for extra 30% off all clearance.

https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/sear...&matched_cat=507H&ckey=i1qtreezynq1507Hx1cat2


----------



## muzzypower

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Lone-Wolf-Assault-Hand-Climber-Combo/1208469.uts?slotId=0

It’s on sale again! I made sure i pulled the trigger this time. Was leery after reading comments, but Tried raise and active junky and worked great. Put tge raise egifts in under the gift card box on cabelas site. Got 9.8% off w raise and 7% cash back with active junky&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## muzzypower

Note to others, there’s an additional 4% off using code “newyou” on raise. I failed to realize this. So you can beat my 9.8% off and get 13.8%.


----------



## deerslayer12345

Camofire has 3, 5, and 7 arrow tightspot quivers for $90

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

And, to make matters worse, when i signed up for raise i got a 10 dollar off 100 code. Naturally i forgot about that and just found it in my email. Not sure if raise lets you use multiple promo codes at once, but i missed out either way. I will feel better if someone tells me they don’t allow thatlol. So i missed out on either 10 bucks or 17 bucks n change ug. Learn from my mistakes!


----------



## fisherhahn

Another camofire deal, the rivers west frontier rain jacket for 54.99. I got it when it was 69.99 and I absolutely love it considering buying a backup just because. Sat in a couple downpours this year and was bone dry..


----------



## muzzypower

If any of you want to use active junky for the rebates, here’s a link that will get you an automatic $10 on top of the normal cash back...
https://www.activejunky.com/invite/1825845


----------



## booner21

Rtic has some pretty good deals on drinkware backpacks and coolers. I bought a 1 gallon jug this summer and love it for summer habitat work and hanging stands. 

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/cl...fKy32kYeDuBcmNUr6AQyPtBFQRcUn_RIxypJpcDxFQDRs


----------



## austincrutchfie

Amazon has lone wolf climbers discounted a lot, I ordered the assault hand climber and got a notice it was temporarily out of stock but would receive one when they come back in stock. At that price I couldn’t pass it up. Now they have took the assault hand climber off but the flip top climber and alpha hand climber are still on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenfuchs1

If you want a great hand on, try the melenium m150


----------



## muzzypower

Lone wolf prices on amazon are back to normal now. Shows two assault climbers left. Cabelas still has them on sale. One has to wonder if they are discontinued.


----------



## mikear

Muck boots 50% off select styles, use code TAKE50. 

 https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials


----------



## optimal_max

Millennium M50 $96 https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...6873638&sr=8-3&keywords=millennium+treestands

When you consider the free lifeline, that's a dang good deal.


----------



## Fezzik

summit Goliath for 203
https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Trees...qid=1546879317&sr=1-1&keywords=summit+goliath
summit titan for 215
https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Trees...qid=1546879317&sr=1-2&keywords=summit+goliath


----------



## Fezzik

summit viper 185
https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Trees...79450&sr=1-1&keywords=summit+viper&th=1&psc=1


----------



## optimal_max

Fezzik said:


> summit viper 185
> https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Trees...79450&sr=1-1&keywords=summit+viper&th=1&psc=1


:thumbs_up I was just about to post this one up too. That is a great price on the Viper SD


----------



## prodefiant34

Lone wolf assault hand climber $253 shipped

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...and-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

prodefiant34 said:


> Lone wolf assault hand climber $253 shipped
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...and-climber-combo-climbing-treestand-aluminum


price just dropped to $238.57


----------



## Fezzik

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> price just dropped to $238.57


plus 14.99 shipping = $253.56


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Fezzik said:


> plus 14.99 shipping = $253.56


thats odd mine say free shipping ,Must depend on location


----------



## mbucks27

Just ordered the assault climber. got it for 253 shipped from midway. my buddy has one and i picked it up the other day and couldn't believe how much smaller and lighter it felt compared to my alpha hand climber. mostly use saddle but good to have when you need it. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

optimal_max said:


> Millennium M50 $96 https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...6873638&sr=8-3&keywords=millennium+treestands
> 
> When you consider the free lifeline, that's a dang good deal.


Finally pulled the trigger on this one. I bought the M25 last year when the good deal was posted in this thread. My father in law uses the M50’s and the ease of hanging if over the M25 caught my eye. I’ve had the M50 in my amazon cart for awhile waiting for a deal like this. My wife rolled her eyes and said, your as bad as him with tree stands.

Now to find some climbing sticks. Dicks does have a flash sale today, might just pull the trigger on the field and stream 20’ sticks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I too am happy i got the assault climber. my xop hand climber is nice but this is certainly lighter and thinner. looks like they are really clearing them out. dang...now i have to check out this m50 deal


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one. I bought the M25 last year when the good deal was posted in this thread. My father in law uses the M50’s and the ease of hanging if over the M25 caught my eye. I’ve had the M50 in my amazon cart for awhile waiting for a deal like this. My wife rolled her eyes and said, your as bad as him with tree stands.
> 
> Now to find some climbing sticks. Dicks does have a flash sale today, might just pull the trigger on the field and stream 20’ sticks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hold off. 40 bucks for climbing sticks isn't even a deal.


----------



## CBB

Our local walmart had 20' sticks down to 30$


----------



## BigBrian

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Hold off. 40 bucks for climbing sticks isn't even a deal.


It actually is a good deal. I’ve bought dozens of sticks from Walmart, dicks, sportsman’s guide, etc and the $40 price on the dicks is the best for the money. Walmart stick sare ok but they are stagger steps which I’ve learned not to like after having a dozen or so sets. I have about 20 sets of the dicks ones and $40 is the best deal ty will get on those sticks. It’s worth the extra few dollars over the Walmart sticks, I will tell you that.

Also, if you miss the $40 sticks deal, just wait. They usually have it at least once a month. Don’t pay more than $40 for those sticks. Also, that timberline stand isn’t a bad deal for $65 (even though I’ve seen it down to $55). The platform and seat do adjust if the tree isn’t level. Killed my 12 pointer out of it this year 5 hours into my first sit on one of the ones I put up this year. Millenium m50s are still better but for th price the timberline is good.


----------



## CRE10

BigBrian said:


> It actually is a good deal. I’ve bought dozens of sticks from Walmart, dicks, sportsman’s guide, etc and the $40 price on the dicks is the best for the money. Walmart stick sare ok but they are stagger steps which I’ve learned not to like after having a dozen or so sets. I have about 20 sets of the dicks ones and $40 is the best deal ty will get on those sticks. It’s worth the extra few dollars over the Walmart sticks, I will tell you that.
> 
> Also, if you miss the $40 sticks deal, just wait. They usually have it at least once a month. Don’t pay more than $40 for those sticks. Also, that timberline stand isn’t a bad deal for $65 (even though I’ve seen it down to $55). The platform and seat do adjust if the tree isn’t level. Killed my 12 pointer out of it this year 5 hours into my first sit on one of the ones I put up this year. Millenium m50s are still better but for th price the timberline is good.


x2 agreed


----------



## MIbowhunter49

I only use stagger sticks, I always bang my knees on the ones that have steps on both sides all the way up. I can get a set of Big Game or other name brand from Dunhams year round. I try not to pay more than 25-30 in the off season.


----------



## CBB

Been watching for a while. Decided to try one. 


https://www.amazon.com/XOP-XTREME-O...ree+stands&dpPl=1&dpID=51fpCekqrVL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Jackle1886

CBB said:


> Been watching for a while. Decided to try one.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/XOP-XTREME-O...ree+stands&dpPl=1&dpID=51fpCekqrVL&ref=plSrch


I like mine. Use it with hawk sticks with rope mod for mobile set up. Not as comfortable as a millennium style seat though. No other complaints.


----------



## YooperKenny

Rogers Sporting Goods has Leupold BX-2 Acadia 8x42 binocs for $159.99 with free shipping while they last. That's less than half price for some decent glass.


----------



## optimal_max

Summit Back Country Hang-on under $54

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/624438/summit-back-country-hang-on-treestand-steel


----------



## optimal_max

Magnus Black Hornet replacement blades

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/257685/magnus-black-hornet-main-blade-replacement-blades


----------



## muzzypower

Til u try to ship the summit. Dang...highest of highs to lowest of lows


----------



## NYArcher24

Summit viper sd. 170$ on Amazon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

muzzypower said:


> Til u try to ship the summit. Dang...highest of highs to lowest of lows


I couldn't do the 40% shipping up charge either. Had 10 in my cart to see if it would ever get to free shipping

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Lonewolf Alpha ll $204 and change, free shipping with Prime.

https://www.amazon.com/Lone-Wolf-AL...=1547317324&sr=8-102&keywords=climbing+sticks


----------



## Sparrowhawk

muzzypower said:


> Til u try to ship the summit. Dang...highest of highs to lowest of lows


Since I can do store pickup, it was worth it for me. Thanks for the heads up optimal max!


----------



## srod

I just bought a Badlands 2200 pack in the grey color for $150 shipped from Midway


----------



## Ingo

srod said:


> I just bought a Badlands 2200 pack in the grey color for $150 shipped from Midway


Nice. Those are nice packs for day/overnight, I don't care what anyone says. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanHood

Spot Hogg Fast Eddie 3 pin. $171.30 when added to cart with free shipping.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/380965/spot-hogg-wrapped-fast-eddie-mrt


----------



## CBB

Here is another stand deal. 


https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...dpPl=1&dpID=41trMbEe3hL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Rev44

CBB said:


> Here is another stand deal.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-T...dpPl=1&dpID=41trMbEe3hL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


Great price!


----------



## Bmanges

Sams club has Hawk two man ladder stands for $49.


----------



## gridman

Cabelas Primal Fast sticks 29.88 for 3


----------



## mikear

https://northwoodsoutlet.com/produ...break-infinity-3-5mm-waterproof-hunting-boot/

Lacrosse Aerohead 3.5mm boots, sizes 5-9. $49.99 (shipping was ~$11 for me when calculated)


----------



## Fezzik

mikear said:


> https://northwoodsoutlet.com/produ...break-infinity-3-5mm-waterproof-hunting-boot/
> 
> Lacrosse Aerohead 3.5mm boots, sizes 5-9. $49.99 (shipping was ~$11 for me when calculated)


Thanks, grabbed several. FYI shipping goes down with each pair added


----------



## Acottrell

RyanHood said:


> Spot Hogg Fast Eddie 3 pin. $171.30 when added to cart with free shipping.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/380965/spot-hogg-wrapped-fast-eddie-mrt


Doesn't appear to be that price anymore. Back to $309


----------



## RyanHood

Looks like you are correct. I ordered one this morning at the sale price but looks like it's back to normal price now.


----------



## Grumman

These retailers sure do adjust internet pricing quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyhunter

Bmanges said:


> Sams club has Hawk two man ladder stands for $49.


thank you. Been needing some inexpensive double stands to put in areas that it wouldn't surprise me if they get stolen. This fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## VonH

Bmanges said:


> Sams club has Hawk two man ladder stands for $49.


Got 4 ordered before they showed up on this thread...lol


----------



## acbone710

Bmanges said:


> Sams club has Hawk two man ladder stands for $49.


Does anyone know if the safety bar on these can be removed? I find they get in the way of my bow when trying to shoot. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stillrunnin

Bmanges said:


> Sams club has Hawk two man ladder stands for $49.


anybody no anything about these stands look pretty short


----------



## muzzypower

this thread is DEAD compared to last year...i'm sure many of us are glad


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

stillrunnin said:


> anybody no anything about these stands look pretty short


Yes, I "know" that they are 15 feet. If you don't like how short they are, buy two and make one an 18 or 22 footer. A 22 foot two person ladder stand for $100 is still a good deal. I have bought 3 stands before to make 2 taller ones.


----------



## meatman

muzzypower said:


> this thread is DEAD compared to last year...i'm sure many of us are glad


So much of it had to do with the MASSIVE Cabelas sale. But after the Bass Pro merger, everything is MSRP these days. I cant justify shopping at Cabelas anymore given their prices.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Camelbak H.A.W.G. 100 oz/3L Mil Spec Antidote Hydration Backpack, Long ABU
$54.99 56% off List Price

free shipping with Amazon prime


2nd gen pack

https://sport.woot.com/offers/h-a-w-g-mil-spec-antidote-hydration-backpack-1


----------



## muzzypower

I grabbed an m7 from macks for 154 which i am happy about. Will pair with lw sticks for run n gun. I had been deliberating which stand to get. I am confident i will like it based on the feedback ive found here.


----------



## Brock Lube

what is macks?


----------



## postcount=IQ

Brock Lube said:


> what is macks?


Sold out now 


https://www.mackspw.com/Millennium-M7-Microlite-Hang-On-Treestand


----------



## Brock Lube

postcount=IQ said:


> Sold out now
> 
> 
> https://www.mackspw.com/Millennium-M7-Microlite-Hang-On-Treestand


thanks


----------



## stillrunnin

Bump


----------



## stillrunnin

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> stillrunnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody no anything about these stands look pretty short
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I "know" that they are 15 feet. If you don't like how short they are, buy two and make one an 18 or 22 footer. A 22 foot two person ladder stand for $100 is still a good deal. I have bought 3 stands before to make 2 taller ones.
Click to expand...

rough put mine together no way to put 2 stands together to make one wonder if they make a extension?


----------



## optimal_max

Some good archery deals on Camofire today

https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=5...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+01182019


----------



## Carbon_Spyder

Anyone know if there's a time that browning trail cams come on sale anywhere? Particularly the spec ops advantage or extreme hd?


----------



## Jackle1886

Steelforce broadhead 2 blade 3 packfor $14.99. 125, 150 and 175gr. 
https://www.3riversarchery.com/brand/steel-force-broadheads.html


----------



## bass.deer

acbone710 said:


> Does anyone know if the safety bar on these can be removed? I find they get in the way of my bow when trying to shoot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just flip the bar over the seat (270 degrees from where it is supposed to be) when you put it up in the tree. Then it hangs straight down and wont function as a bar.


----------



## Louisiana

This thread has gotten super slow. Hoping it ramps back up as end of hunting season sales start popping up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

This thread is a double-edged sword!


----------



## BigBrian

https://www.amazon.com/Hooyman-Extendable-Lanyard-Cutting-Trimming/dp/B07JG9D42N

Good deal on a hooyman. We generally use a gs extendible chainsaw but this is a good one if you want to go light when your prepping treestands. We’ve used this for the past 7 years but busting a clasp when it was ran over by an atv when we forgot to tie it back down after trimming a stand.


----------



## shootstraight

BigBrian said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hooyman-Extendable-Lanyard-Cutting-Trimming/dp/B07JG9D42N
> 
> Good deal on a hooyman. We generally use a gs extendible chainsaw but this is a good one if you want to go light when your prepping treestands. We’ve used this for the past 7 years but busting a clasp when it was ran over by an atv when we forgot to tie it back down after trimming a stand.


Thanks, had my eye on these for a while, good price!


----------



## Mohican

shootstraight said:


> Thanks, had my eye on these for a while, good price!


I had one of these and it didn't hold up and broke after the second time using it. I wouldln't recommend but maybe others have had better success. I am a Wicked user now.


----------



## Falcon24

BigBrian said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hooyman-Extendable-Lanyard-Cutting-Trimming/dp/B07JG9D42N
> 
> Good deal on a hooyman. We generally use a gs extendible chainsaw but this is a good one if you want to go light when your prepping treestands. We’ve used this for the past 7 years but busting a clasp when it was ran over by an atv when we forgot to tie it back down after trimming a stand.


I, too, have been keeping an eye on these. Thanks!


----------



## buckeye10

Mohican said:


> I had one of these and it didn't hold up and broke after the second time using it. I wouldln't recommend but maybe others have had better success. I am a Wicked user now.


Mine also broke quickly after purchasing it but I got it replaced from the factory free of charge and it made it through this entire season. With that, I have also had two pairs of their ratchet pruner's that have snapped at the handle and been replaced by the factory. I was doing nothing more then trimming lanes for tree stands with them so I would be skeptical about buying their products. Personally, I would never buy another product from them... just my .02 cents!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Tenzing TZ 6000 Large Backcountry Pack 54% off on ebay item # 392156724588

$196.99 free shipping 

these will sell out fast ebay search
Tenzing TZ 6000 Large Backcountry Pack Hunting Hiking & Outdoors Backpack, Green


----------



## stillrunnin

buckeye10 said:


> Mine also broke quickly after purchasing it but I got it replaced from the factory free of charge and it made it through this entire season. With that, I have also had two pairs of their ratchet pruner's that have snapped at the handle and been replaced by the factory. I was doing nothing more then trimming lanes for tree stands with them so I would be skeptical about buying their products. Personally, I would never buy another product from them... just my .02 cents!


i was shopping at the local wally world or was it target anyways i found a teliscoping 10 ft saw it works great and got it end of gardening season for ten bucks


----------



## hokiehunter373

Primos proof gen 2 back to $50

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...-mp-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


----------



## JGC1

hokiehunter373 said:


> Primos proof gen 2 back to $50
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...-mp-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


Thanks! I grabbed another one.


----------



## Falcon24

hokiehunter373 said:


> Primos proof gen 2 back to $50
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...-mp-17posaprfcmgn201xtch/17posaprfcmgn201xtch


Did these ever drop down around $30 like they did last year? I can’t recall if the $30 (give or take) was before or after the rebate. I grabbed a few last year and they worked pretty darn good, especially for the price.


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

Falcon24 said:


> Did these ever drop down around $30 like they did last year? I can’t recall if the $30 (give or take) was before or after the rebate. I grabbed a few last year and they worked pretty darn good, especially for the price.


I got one for 30 after the rebate in the past. I also got one for 20 with a rebate and a dicks coupon in store but I'm not sure should have worked out the way it did.


----------



## bassking

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



Falcon24 said:


> Did these ever drop down around $30 like they did last year? I can’t recall if the $30 (give or take) was before or after the rebate. I grabbed a few last year and they worked pretty darn good, especially for the price.


They did. I picked up 3 of them a month or 2 ago at that price. I’m pretty sure it was posted in this thread. 

EDIT: I remembered wrong. They were $38 each and I picked up 2 of them. Post #4049 on this thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

Muley freak bow sling for anyone interested. $20 at STP
https://www.sierra.com/muley-freak-stealth-bow-cover~p~501dx/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike

Local Wal-Mart has Carbon Express Wolverines .350 spine marked down to $2.50 each. Noticed that they now say made in China.


----------



## BigBrian

Mohican said:


> I had one of these and it didn't hold up and broke after the second time using it. I wouldln't recommend but maybe others have had better success. I am a Wicked user now.


The last one we had worked for years. I’ll admit, we don’t cut much over 2” since we use it mainly when we don’t want to bring a gas extendible saw with. Works great when your 20 feet up and want to clear out the small branches. I think if you don’t get too crazy with it then it should work well.


----------



## VonH

BldSoakedBerber said:


> I got one for 30 after the rebate in the past. I also got one for 20 with a rebate and a dicks coupon in store but I'm not sure should have worked out the way it did.


I got one last year for 30. Worked great for 2 weekslast year. This year....wont take more than 999 pics...waste of $$...


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

VonH said:


> I got one last year for 30. Worked great for 2 weekslast year. This year....wont take more than 999 pics...waste of $$...


Mines been going strong for 3 years and survived a close encounter with a bear. Seems like trail cameras are hit or miss and experiences vary but I wouldn’t hesitate to buy again at $30.


----------



## Ruttin BUX

VonH said:


> I got one last year for 30. Worked great for 2 weekslast year. This year....wont take more than 999 pics...waste of $$...


Are you using an sd card reader? If so, my buddy and I have found that is the problem!! We had our cameras out and several would always get 999 for pictures. We thought they were malfunctioning. Started putting sd card in computer drive and then we'd see all the pictures. But if you try to view in sd card reader then the computer it will only show 999 pics.


----------



## VonH

Interesting!! I'll have to try that out and see if it actually is working. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## stillrunnin

yea my bushnell does the same will only put 999 in each file


----------



## VonH

Interesting!! I'll have to try that out and see if it actually is working. I am using a card reader. On the reader, the file only goes to 999 pics, then it writes another file for the next 999 pics. I have the cam set up in the house to let it roll. See what it does. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Hammer79

Once they hit 999 they create a new folder you have to open. Card reader probably only opens 1 file, on computer you can select the other folders and view them. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## beaverman

Some of the cameras will write 999 pictures to 1 file then start another file. I have browning cameras that do it that way but at 9999 so if you make it to 10k it starts a new file. If you open the sd card on a computer you can see when there are multiple files


----------



## bejayze

Hammer79 said:


> Once they hit 999 they create a new folder you have to open. Card reader probably only opens 1 file, on computer you can select the other folders and view them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yep, I have a card readers that do the same


----------



## nodog2

I think it's time for "A NEW POST SEASON DEALS" thread lol


----------



## Charman03

How about no more mention of these crappy primos cams on this thread, this isn’t a deal. An example of a good deal that was previously mentioned on this thread was the bushnell e2 at Walmart for $35. This thread is terrible anymore


----------



## Rev44

nodog2 said:


> I think it's time for "A NEW POST SEASON DEALS" thread lol


Right. With just deals and not post after post about products. Pm someone if you want to have a conversation about a product.


----------



## Planopurist

nodog2 said:


> I think it's time for "A NEW POST SEASON DEALS" thread lol


Go ahead. “2019 - NEW POST SEASON DEALS" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backstraps01

Muzzy 100gr 6 pick $12.99


https://northwoodsoutlet.com/product/mu ... -included/

shipping add another 10.00 on two packs, so about 36 bucks for a dozen!


----------



## Honolua

Local Academy has all Browning and Nomad Camo 50% off.


----------



## baz77

First lite tag soup sale starts today at 0900 MTN time.


----------



## Doebuster

Rogers sporting goods has the primos dark horse blinds on sale for 169$$$ !


----------



## NYyotekiller

Doebuster said:


> Rogers sporting goods has the primos dark horse blinds on sale for 169$$$ !


 Anyone have one of these? Looks like a good deal.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188351405&mc_cid=c2ac290422&mc_eid=cc38e7c90f


----------



## Buckdundee

... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blazingnate

baz77 said:


> First lite tag soup sale starts today at 0900 MTN time.


Is this a good deal? How often do they have sales? I’m looking for some elk Camo


----------



## nodog2

Planopurist said:


> Go ahead. “2019 - NEW POST SEASON DEALS"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just looked at the original OP date, 2017 and thought it was funny. Was new, many are so old they're extinct. lol


----------



## Jwterry3

Camofire is having trail cam Tuesday again


----------



## mikear

blazingnate said:


> Is this a good deal? How often do they have sales? I’m looking for some elk Camo


Yes it’s a good deal. Usually 2-3 sales per year, discount percentage about the same each time unless it is a clearance item.

In 2018 they did a tag soup sale, whitetail sale, and turkey day sale. Only three I remember.


----------



## EJP1234

Honolua said:


> Local Academy has all Browning and Nomad Camo 50% off.




Online too, and thank you as you posting this had me look. Some good deals.


----------



## Fezzik

great deal if in stock at a local academy, shipping will kill it 
summit tripod

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/summit-classic-strike-pod-deluxe-tripod-stand#repChildCatid=3668036


----------



## simshunter

Buck knives compadre series for
$99. $133 off
Has axe, knife, and chopping froe. All made in the USA 



https://m.samsclub.com/ip/compadre104106108-walnut-handle/prod20632979?xid=plp_product_1_73

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Great deal on axis shafts

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/35


----------



## Straw

Hunt of the day also has good deals on arrows today


----------



## RVA

Dicks Flash Sale
Timberline stands. These stands are not too bad. 

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...d-15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx/15fnsufstmbrlnxxxtsbx


----------



## shootstraight

CBB said:


> Great deal on axis shafts
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/35


I don’t need more arrows, I don’t need more arrows, I don’t need more arrows..


----------



## mn5503

shootstraight said:


> I don’t need more arrows, I don’t need more arrows, I don’t need more arrows..


LOL, I stopped myself after adding them to the cart....


----------



## 3dn4jc

I just picked up 2 packs of rage trypan's for 25$ each at my local wal-mart


----------



## thelefty41

Cabelas Has the 400 spine GT pro hunter shafts for a good price.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/bar...d-tip-hunter-pro-shafts/1978496.uts?slotId=10


----------



## Coyotehawk

NYyotekiller said:


> Anyone have one of these? Looks like a good deal.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188351405&mc_cid=c2ac290422&mc_eid=cc38e7c90f


Is this a remake of the original DB Darkhorse?


----------



## Honolua

3dn4jc said:


> I just picked up 2 packs of rage trypan's for 25$ each at my local wal-mart


I got some the other day at this price.


----------



## flatlander8181

15% Off Primos Surround view ground blinds @ www.wallhangerfoodplots.com
CODE PRIMOS15


----------



## Honolua

flatlander8181 said:


> 15% Off Primos Surround view ground blinds @ www.wallhangerfoodplots.com
> CODE PRIMOS15


I am a Barronett guy myself, but having said that I want one of these so bad I can't stand it. But after remoddeling my house I am broke untill we sell another foreclosure.


----------



## meatman

I dont want to crap on Cabelas again, but have they totally given up on discounting....?

I mean, I used to visit their website MULTIPLE times a day, hunting for discounted items that I thought I "needed". I would end up buying so much other stuff too. That place was a total money pit for me haha. 

But now, I visit their site maybe once a week or every two weeks. I buy nothing. I have no interest in even scanning their completely overly-inflated MSRP items. I havent spent a penny there in who knows how long.

I cant be the only one. Am I the outlier or a barometer of what their future may look like?


----------



## jason03

meatman said:


> I dont want to crap on Cabelas again, but have they totally given up on discounting....?
> 
> I mean, I used to visit their website MULTIPLE times a day, hunting for discounted items that I thought I "needed". I would end up buying so much other stuff too. That place was a total money pit for me haha.
> 
> But now, I visit their site maybe once a week or every two weeks. I buy nothing. I have no interest in even scanning their completely overly-inflated MSRP items. I havent spent a penny there in who knows how long.
> 
> I cant be the only one. Am I the outlier or a barometer of what their future may look like?


I couldn't agree more,used to spend a good bit there but those days are done now.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## mudcat81

Badlands 50% off Promo code: RACKATTACK19
Ends: 1-31-2019


----------



## Richard Cranium

Thank you for making this thread a sticky


----------



## bejayze

richard cranium said:


> thank you for making this thread a sticky


x2...


----------



## dhayse32

mudcat81 said:


> Badlands 50% off Promo code: RACKATTACK19
> Ends: 1-31-2019


What all does this work on? Thanks for posting


----------



## Lennyo3034

meatman said:


> I dont want to crap on Cabelas again, but have they totally given up on discounting....?
> 
> I mean, I used to visit their website MULTIPLE times a day, hunting for discounted items that I thought I "needed". I would end up buying so much other stuff too. That place was a total money pit for me haha.
> 
> But now, I visit their site maybe once a week or every two weeks. I buy nothing. I have no interest in even scanning their completely overly-inflated MSRP items. I havent spent a penny there in who knows how long.
> 
> I cant be the only one. Am I the outlier or a barometer of what their future may look like?


I bought a lone wolf climber stand for $250 when they had it on sale a few weeks back.

I bought Cabelas gift certificates from a 3rd party site based on recommendations on this thread. There was a complication with the 3rd party site and I just ended up buying directly from Cabelas without use of certificates. I ended up getting stuck with $200 in Cabela's gift certs, after I had already made the purchase. I called Cabela's and asked if I could apply the certs to a purchase I had already made. Surprisingly, they honored it, used the certs and refunded me $200. They did not have to do that at all as the complications were with the 3rd party, but in my mind they went out of their way for me.

My total cost for the Lone Wolf climber was $220. 

I'm aware of issues they've been having, but their Customer Service seems like it remains excellent.


----------



## Wvfarmer

The badlands code work with a bino harness. Chalk up another $75 to thread!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

mudcat81 said:


> Badlands 50% off Promo code: RACKATTACK19
> Ends: 1-31-2019


Thanks for posting!!! picked up a jacket


----------



## optimal_max

mudcat81 said:


> Badlands 50% off Promo code: RACKATTACK19
> Ends: 1-31-2019


Thanks for posting! nice deal


----------



## srod

+1 on the Badlands code!


----------



## CrazyEddie

+1 on Badlands for the Monster! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbsportsman

meatman said:


> I dont want to crap on Cabelas again, but have they totally given up on discounting....?
> 
> I mean, I used to visit their website MULTIPLE times a day, hunting for discounted items that I thought I "needed". I would end up buying so much other stuff too. That place was a total money pit for me haha.
> 
> But now, I visit their site maybe once a week or every two weeks. I buy nothing. I have no interest in even scanning their completely overly-inflated MSRP items. I havent spent a penny there in who knows how long.
> 
> I cant be the only one. Am I the outlier or a barometer of what their future may look like?


Running a hunting deals website, I am really disappointed by their change, and I really miss the deals but...
There is a reason Bass Pro bought them. They were going out of business, probably for making poor purchase decisions, and having to discount to move products. 
It remains to be seen if the giant box retail model can stand up to internet retail. There are still lots of deals to be had. They are just in different places.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

The badlands code is still working. Just scored a monster. Looking forward to rigging up a packing system w my assault climber. Get tired of trying to carry climber and traditional backpack


----------



## Willyboys

tbsportsman said:


> Running a hunting deals website, I am really disappointed by their change, and I really miss the deals but...
> There is a reason Bass Pro bought them. They were going out of business, probably for making poor purchase decisions, and having to discount to move products.
> It remains to be seen if the giant box retail model can stand up to internet retail. There are still lots of deals to be had. They are just in different places.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't believe this is correct and think folks confuse Cabelas with Gander Mountain. Gander was going out of business and was picked up by Camping World.

Cabelas senior owner passed away and the business became available. Several stories about why it did so I won't speculate on which is correct.

I think Cabelas was still a thriving business with many loyal customers including me. It isn't the same now - just another version of Bass Pro which has been a distant 4th or 5th on my list to shop. The choices are narrowing!


----------



## tbsportsman

Willyboys said:


> I don't believe this is correct and think folks confuse Cabelas with Gander Mountain. Gander was going out of business and was picked up by Camping World.
> 
> Cabelas senior owner passed away and the business became available. Several stories about why it did so I won't speculate on which is correct.
> 
> I think Cabelas was still a thriving business with many loyal customers including me. It isn't the same now - just another version of Bass Pro which has been a distant 4th or 5th on my list to shop. The choices are narrowing!


You could be right that some people get them confused, but I did quite a bit of research for an article I wrote on it.

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/bass-pro-shops-is-buying-cabelas-what-changes-are-expected/

Cabela's was a public company on the NYSE and their numbers were slipping. They had been looking for a buyer for over a year and a half when the deal was finalized.

Gander Mountain went belly up and no longer exists. Marcus Lemonis, star of CNBC's The Profit, and CEO of Camping World, bought their assets and started a new company, Gander Outdoors.

Sorry for the derail- Here is a deal tip for those that don't use my site. Lots of people know BlackOvis is a good place to get Sitka 30% off now, but a lesser known site is Bob Ward's. They have a bunch at 30% off too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## srod

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/225044/badlands-2200-backpack-earth Badlands 2200 pack $122 with free shipping


----------



## Willyboys

tbsportsman said:


> You could be right that some people get them confused, but I did quite a bit of research for an article I wrote on it.
> 
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/bass-pro-shops-is-buying-cabelas-what-changes-are-expected/
> 
> Cabela's was a public company on the NYSE and their numbers were slipping. They had been looking for a buyer for over a year and a half when the deal was finalized.
> 
> Gander Mountain went belly up and no longer exists. Marcus Lemonis, star of CNBC's The Profit, and CEO of Camping World, bought their assets and started a new company, Gander Outdoors.
> 
> Sorry for the derail- Here is a deal tip for those that don't use my site. Lots of people know BlackOvis is a good place to get Sitka 30% off now, but a lesser known site is Bob Ward's. They have a bunch at 30% off too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the research. Clears the air on what happened. The outcome of the deal is now being felt and from what I hear, Cabelas customers aren't pleased.


----------



## muzzypower

Sportsman’s guide is now charging new york sales tax. I just noticed today. I guess that’s an anti- good deal. Another one bites the dust ug


----------



## tbsportsman

muzzypower said:


> Sportsman’s guide is now charging new york sales tax. I just noticed today. I guess that’s an anti- good deal. Another one bites the dust ug


The Supreme Count made a new ruling last year that is changing the game for online retail. States are passing new laws requiring taxes to be collected. The days of no sales tax online are nearly over.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Ya. Just bad timing as i was gonna make a big purchase. So i didn’t.


----------



## TimberNinja

Sitka on sale on camofire, most stuff 30-40% off


----------



## Teemster

First Lite Tag Soup sale is on


----------



## CrazyEddie

+1 for FL Tag Soup sale. Got some Obsidian pants. I did note that some items appear to have various options available, but I was unable to add them to my cart - then when I accessed the same item via my phone, the option (color) was not shown as being available. Had the same problem a few weeks ago with another order.


----------



## hunterhewi

Wvfarmer said:


> The badlands code work with a bino harness. Chalk up another $75 to thread!!!


Got me for $90 package shipped yesterday and was on my porch at 9:45 this morning!!


----------



## Jerred44

Anyone seeing any easton axis on sale?


----------



## shootstraight

Jerred44 said:


> Anyone seeing any easton axis on sale?


Camofire had them last week, I’m sure they’ll pop up again.


----------



## Jerred44

Ya I saw that. But by the time I saw it they sold out of the 300's


----------



## MO/ARK

Amazon has the Millennium M7 on sale for $145: https://www.amazon.com/Millennium-Treestands-Microlite-SafeLink-Safety/dp/B00TP86JH6


----------



## Pipecrew

My local Walmart had a couple good deals today. I picked up a Summit Sport safety harness for $19. I also got a 36 pack of white Blazer vanes for $3. White was the only color they had. My buddy got the last 2 Summit 30’ Safety Lines for $11 each.


----------



## Fezzik

Browning spec ops sub $100
https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/browning-spec-ops-10-mp-game-camera-99-99-at-walmart-com/


----------



## Hoytbowman1

My local wal-mart had the blazers for $3 too. They only had 3 left and I bought them all.

I also picked up 8 packs of muzzy's for $4.50 each. I bought every one that they had.....


----------



## Fezzik

Moultrie m40i for 79.99
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/269789/moultrie-m-40i-infrared-game-camera-16-megapixel-camo


----------



## hunterhewi

Jerred44 said:


> Anyone seeing any easton axis on sale?


Hunt of the day has the camo axis on sale in 300 spine for $70 a doz right now


----------



## CRE10

Walmart has the Blackstone 22" griddles with hood, stand, and bulk hose for 89 bucks at select walmarts. Regular 174. 

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inven...1jUO7fCChpvt7XNCkEzoErSKyI2lVhinX2hBHRUOyIl98


----------



## hunterhewi

Hoytbowman1 said:


> My local wal-mart had the blazers for $3 too. They only had 3 left and I bought them all.
> 
> I also picked up 8 packs of muzzy's for $4.50 each. I bought every one that they had.....


Picked up a summit safety harness from walmart today for the wife. $19 regularly $72


----------



## ctgalloway21

a little off topic but Academy has killer clearance deals on fishing stuff. Dobyns Rods which I love, their Sierra models that are $180 were $45 each. You just have to scan them to find out what the prices are.


----------



## baz77

Local wal mart had slick tricks for 7$ a pack tonight....


----------



## Pipecrew

I have to stop going to Walmart. Today I went to a different store. 
I got all this for $41!! 
Summit Lifeline-$11
Whisker Biscuit-$9
36 pack of Blazers-$3
Scent Away shampoo/wash- $3
Fletch Fuse- $1.50
Scent Away deodorant-$2
Primos turkey call- $9


----------



## gridman

Rogers sporting goods has has mossy oak rhino blind on sale for 139 thru feb 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Academy has Muck Woody Max $109.98 and Muck Wetland boots for $79.98. 
 https://www.academy.com/shop/browse/academy-clearance/outdoors-clearance--1/hunting-clearance


----------



## auwood74

Right now on camofire easton axis realtree 300 and 400 spine 64.99


----------



## Lennyo3034

mikear said:


> Academy has Muck Woody Max $109.98 and Muck Wetland boots for $79.98.
> https://www.academy.com/shop/browse/academy-clearance/outdoors-clearance--1/hunting-clearance


Got me on the Mucks. Thanks.


----------



## kfili

any deals on QAD ultrarest HDX?


----------



## Dakeys

Got me too. Just grabbed a pair





Lennyo3034 said:


> Got me on the Mucks. Thanks.


----------



## Hoytdude90

kfili said:


> any deals on QAD ultrarest HDX?


Depends what you call a deal. They are on eBay for around $95, which is well below retail

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Amazon has m150 millennium for 199. Seems like a good deal


----------



## muzzypower

I keep wanting to pull the trigger but haven’t


----------



## booner21

Pipecrew said:


> I have to stop going to Walmart. Today I went to a different store.
> I got all this for $41!!
> Summit Lifeline-$11
> Whisker Biscuit-$9
> 36 pack of Blazers-$3
> Scent Away shampoo/wash- $3
> Fletch Fuse- $1.50
> Scent Away deodorant-$2
> Primos turkey call- $9


I scored blazers for 3 bucks also. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

meatman said:


> I dont want to crap on Cabelas again, but have they totally given up on discounting....?
> 
> I mean, I used to visit their website MULTIPLE times a day, hunting for discounted items that I thought I "needed". I would end up buying so much other stuff too. That place was a total money pit for me haha.
> 
> But now, I visit their site maybe once a week or every two weeks. I buy nothing. I have no interest in even scanning their completely overly-inflated MSRP items. I havent spent a penny there in who knows how long.
> 
> I cant be the only one. Am I the outlier or a barometer of what their future may look like?


Im with you. Used to check the bargain cave multiple times a day and find good deals constantly. Now there hasnt been something worth getting in months


----------



## Fezzik

Thermocell heated insoles for 55; never tried these but I probably will for 55 

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/thermacell-heated-insoles-amazon-deal/


----------



## chuckalope

My Walmart had Magnum scent drippers with a bottle of golden estrus for 9$ They come with a 5$ mail in rebate too. Pretty awesome deal


----------



## casey11sxu

https://www.vminnovations.com/Produ...LyCLl6HaUnXJpXe1kThEG8Nz5Qt5f1jsaAoiQEALw_wcB


----------



## Nnn

Caribou gear elk game bags $42.52


----------



## Nnn

Caribou gear elk game bags $42.52 at midway usa


----------



## 2Rsquared

booner21 said:


> I scored blazers for 3 bucks also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


My local Walmart hasn't started discounting much yet. Picked up some Blazers for $5 (not $3). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

If your Walmart still has them in stock, the Summit solo pro is marked down from $160 to $35. Happy hunting


----------



## Falcon24

2Rsquared said:


> My local Walmart hasn't started discounting much yet. Picked up some Blazers for $5 (not $3).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If yours is anything like my local store, you have to put some work in to find items. The discounted items were not in the outdoors section, instead in the clearance aisle. It could have been the time that I went, but that aisle was a disaster. But, after some digging, I did find the Summit Lifeline for $11, various scents for under $5, and some broadheads more than 1/2 off.


----------



## Fezzik

Arm and hammer scentless deodorant for .99 at Walgreens. Stock up for next season
https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/a...5850&cjevent=30f22667300711e9809a00520a240612


----------



## mlima5

Fezzik said:


> If your Walmart still has them in stock, the Summit solo pro is marked down from $160 to $35. Happy hunting


Thats an insane deal, wish they had them around here


----------



## muzzypower

LW assault hanger. $214. Amazon


----------



## Fezzik

Couple of badlands packs at 40-50% off
https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...in-image-link&utm_campaign=badlands-backpacks


----------



## Honolua

You heard it here first! Turkey season is right around the corner! I talked to the GhostBlind guys at the Harissburg show and again today. *They gave me a discount code that is good for 15% off! *
*Enter the code westen15 at checkout and you will recieve the discount on anything except the Octagon.* 

*wwwGhostBlind.com*


----------



## Honolua

BuckHorn Ckimbers are always 10% for Military! Follow the link in my signature!


----------



## Fezzik

Saw this via FB
40%off raptorazor products with code RR0700
RaptoRazor.com


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Honolua said:


> BuckHorn Ckimbers are always 10% for Military! Follow the link in my signature!


Can we stick with actual post-season deals, not free advertisements by sponsors, please?


----------



## Honolua

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Can we stick with actual post-season deals, not free advertisements by sponsors, please?


(Respectfully) A $40+ savings on a stand is well worth mentioning on a thread I created. Point of Fact: in over half a million views and 174 pages that is the first time I have mentioned our stands.


----------



## CarpCommander

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Can we stick with actual post-season deals, not free advertisements by sponsors, please?


(Respectfully) I have to agree with this statement. 

This thread will rapidly morph into a stagnant turd if the sponsors start peddling their goods in it. First you, then EQ man, then thirdhandman, then StanTheMan and WooTangClan....next thing you know every other post is a sponsor, and we’re left trying to wade through all the garbage.

Nothing personal, but you and I both know what’ll happen. Let’s just keep it to non-sponsors.


----------



## baz77

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Can we stick with actual post-season deals, not free advertisements by sponsors, please?


I agree 110% these guys are ruining this site


----------



## olemossyhorns

100$ off Dakota Jake and hen combo. Although I use DSD’s it was worth sharing.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...and-dual-purpose-hen-turkey-decoy-bundle.html

Jake for 70$

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/dakota-decoy-x-treme-turkey-decoy.html


----------



## Honolua

CarpCommander said:


> MIbowhunter49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick with actual post-season deals, not free advertisements by sponsors, please?
> 
> 
> 
> (Respectfully) I have to agree with this statement.
> 
> This thread will rapidly morph into a stagnant turd if the sponsors start peddling their goods in it. First you, then EQ man, then thirdhandman, then StanTheMan and WooTangClan....next thing you know every other post is a sponsor, and we’re left trying to wade through all the garbage.
> 
> Nothing personal, but you and I both know what’ll happen. Let’s just keep it to non-sponsors.
Click to expand...

Actually I agree. Please forgive me. You are 100% right.no doubt about it.


----------



## optimal_max

Trophy Ridge Fix series sight $59.99

Looks like it comes with rheostat light, is micro-adjust, and has 2nd axis adjustment.

https://www.amazon.com/Trophy-Ridge...0342072&sr=1-89&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Tbass3574

Axis arrows back on sale at camofire, dozen shafts for 65$


----------



## Jerred44

Tbass3574 said:


> Axis arrows back on sale at camofire, dozen shafts for 65$


I saw that. Wish they had more sizes


----------



## Dunndm1

Looking for 
Axis 340 6mm
Axis 260 5mm
And car floor mats if anyone knows or any deals right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Home Depot deal of the day - heated dewalt hoody 50% off 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...ickid=wkO2qNXHS0pC3M8T9p1rlzynUkgS1j2Nw2MJXY0
Reviews indicate the battery is rather bulky but might work for sitting in a tree stand


----------



## Fezzik

Select muck boots 70% off 

Code take70
https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials?_=pf&pf_t_gender=audience_men


----------



## muzzypower

Just scored a summit back country for $79 snd change. Feel like that's a good deal. On ebay. 8 left


----------



## Honolua

*Ghost Blind has a HUGE SALE!*

Pretty Deep savings at Ghost Blind Right Now.

This is my favorite product combo! The backpack doubles as a seat!

_Enter coupon code *westen15* at checkout and that should give you an ADDITIONAL 15%, I believe._


----------



## Jackle1886

Fezzik said:


> Select muck boots 70% off
> 
> Code take70
> https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials?_=pf&pf_t_gender=audience_men


For all excited for nothing. Only size 5,6,7 left from what I could find. Thanks though.


----------



## Honolua

Jackle1886 said:


> Fezzik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Select muck boots 70% off
> 
> Code take70
> https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials?_=pf&pf_t_gender=audience_men
> 
> 
> 
> For all excited for nothing. Only size 5,6,7 left from what I could find. Thanks though
Click to expand...

9 and 12's left on the pursuit shadow I rhink


----------



## Fezzik

Honolua said:


> 9 and 12's left on the pursuit shadow I rhink


Yeah, sorry Jackel- I was able to grab some 10s for cheap


----------



## mlima5

Jackle1886 said:


> For all excited for nothing. Only size 5,6,7 left from what I could find. Thanks though.


Yup checked 6 or 7 boots i woulda picked up if they had my size and all that was left was size 6 and under really


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field & Stream has a decent sale on Sitka gear today.

https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/...=null&page=null&productView=null&orderBy=null


----------



## dt5150

Gander Mountain

Winter Warrior Sale
25% Off Your Order! No Minimum!
Use Code WINTERSTORM
Shop Now
Online only. Offer expires 11:59PM ET 2/21/19.
Excludes firearms, ammo, generators, augers, marine electronics, gift cards, & drones.
Other restrictions may apply. See details below.


----------



## Lennyo3034

NYyotekiller said:


> Field & Stream has a decent sale on Sitka gear today.
> 
> https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/...=null&page=null&productView=null&orderBy=null


Is this Field & Stream the magazine or Field & Stream the store owned by Dicks?


----------



## Fezzik

Lennyo3034 said:


> Is this Field & Stream the magazine or Field & Stream the store owned by Dicks?


Dicks store


----------



## H80Hunter

Fezzik said:


> Dicks store


Oh boy now you started it lol


----------



## Dunndm1

H80Hunter said:


> Oh boy now you started it lol


Was hoping no one replied to him hahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

NYyotekiller said:


> Field & Stream has a decent sale on Sitka gear today.
> 
> https://m.fieldandstreamshop.com/f/...=null&page=null&productView=null&orderBy=null


Thanks for posting


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

SITKA 
EVERYTHING discounted 20% off, plus 30% off discontinued close out

1shotgear 

https://1shotgear.com/collections/sitka-gear-sale-2019


----------



## joesandi

Summitskin™ Bombshell Pants 50% off. Anyone have any reviews?


----------



## Fezzik

Lowa bighorn hunter 50% off
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=lowa-bighorn


----------



## Willyboys

joesandi said:


> Summitskin™ Bombshell Pants 50% off. Anyone have any reviews?


Bought a pair before winter. They were warm for snow plowing/blowing. Front pockets were way too shallow. Wouldn't buy another pair for that reason.


----------



## Tbass3574

If you’re a size small jacket, scentlok has two solid mid-late season jackets under 35$

https://www.scentlok.com/nexus-arctic-weight-top


https://www.scentlok.com/nexus-summit-weight-top


----------



## joesandi

Willyboys said:


> Bought a pair before winter. They were warm for snow plowing/blowing. Front pockets were way too shallow. Wouldn't buy another pair for that reason.


Got the bombshell 2. They are warm. As you stated the pockets are not that big, but for what I was looking for, x-country skiing, snow shoeing, and a base layer I think they will work for me. Wore them plowing snow on my 4-wheeleer and didn't get cold or wet. Stopped by my buddies for a drink, and my butt started sweating. So far no complaints and will think about another pair.


----------



## casey11sxu

Lone wolf climbing sticks

https://www.amazon.com/Lone-Wolf-Pc...c59ec77fa66ec17a4999a769328aec&language=en_US


----------



## chuckalope

If anyone uses Tinks 69 scent, I saw it at my Walmart for 3$ with a 3$ mail in Rebate. So it'd be free. 2 rebates per household I believe though


----------



## CRE10

chuckalope said:


> If anyone uses Tinks 69 scent, I saw it at my Walmart for 3$ with a 3$ mail in Rebate. So it'd be free. 2 rebates per household I believe though


Double check the rebate dates. i thought I was getting a deal on mock scrap piss only to find out that the rebate had expired.


----------



## Fezzik

Was in store at cabelas and they had a table in the back stocked with cabelas meindl perfekt (spelling?) boots for half off. Haven’t checked online


----------



## stillrunnin

Not nearly the deal s this year


----------



## nrocchio

sjj1856 said:


> Still expensive but less than they were. I have been looking at these for a while now and pulled the trigger with the discount. Lots of First lite on sale.
> 
> http://www.firstlite.com/seak-jacket.html


I wish I would have seen this one on time. I'll be following this thread now.


----------



## Dunndm1

nrocchio said:


> I wish I would have seen this one on time. I'll be following this thread now.


Don’t do it! You’ll spend way to much money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Tenzing TZ 3000 Backcountry Hunting Hiking Backpack 40% off 129.99 . I think you can also save $20 more on your first order with google express 

https://express.google.com/product/...=0CAMQ0FUoAGoXChMIhsjPqZru4AIVQw0_Ch3ALAygEGg


----------



## Fezzik

Milwaukee heated jacket for 99 shipped at rural king

https://www.ruralking.com/201g

never tried any of the heated gear but ive been tempted to try it


----------



## TheKingofKings

Any cabelas rebates?


----------



## Jerred44

Any trail cam sales


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

TheKingofKings said:


> Any cabelas rebates?


only thing i know of is 7% back Plus get $10 when you open active junky https://www.activejunky.com/invite/1826168


----------



## theadmiral518

Fezzik said:


> Milwaukee heated jacket for 99 shipped at rural king
> 
> https://www.ruralking.com/201g
> 
> never tried any of the heated gear but ive been tempted to try it


Battery not included.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Jerred44 said:


> Any trail cam sales


https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/browning-strike-force-pro-hd-sub-micro-series-game-camera


----------



## chuckalope

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Muzzy-Troc...ck-297/312429914292?_trkparms=5079:5000015450

Muzzy trocar hybrid 100 grain 3 pack 17.99$ with free shipping


----------



## Mohican

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/bowtech-btx-31-new-in-box/

Hunt of the Day Bowtech BTX - 599.00


----------



## LarryB52

Anyone came across any Lacrosse rubber boot sales?

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Anyone ever had a pair of these? Wondering how good they were.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/21

I'm in the market for a lightweight pair of rubber boots and saw these.


----------



## LarryB52

NYyotekiller said:


> Anyone ever had a pair of these? Wondering how good they were.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/21
> 
> I'm in the market for a lightweight pair of rubber boots and saw these.


I seen those as well. Online reviews weren't that good so I passed.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoRoss

There's some Sitka Gear on sale today only. Figured I'd share. I bought a bunch for my wife a few weeks ago actually thanks to a listing on https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/sitka-gear-up-to-60-off-on-camofire-ends-3-4/


----------



## CamoRoss

stillrunnin said:


> Not nearly the deal s this year


Bass Pro purchasing Cabela's screwed the consumer. They're trying to monopolize the market on their level.


----------



## chuckalope

I was at our local Rural King. Buck bombs were marked down to .75 cents each. Tons of other deals too.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Men's Sitka Fanatic 1/2 Zip Hoodi $99.99 free shipping black only scheels


https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-sitka-fanatic-1/2-zip-hoodie/87910100361.html


----------



## BldSoakedBerber

15% Sitewide eBay mobile app coupon psavetoday. Haven't seen one of these in a few months, always have something on my watch list for when they pop up.


----------



## Get Bent

BldSoakedBerber said:


> 15% Sitewide eBay mobile app coupon psavetoday. Haven't seen one of these in a few months, always have something on my watch list for when they pop up.


X2 Since before Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

BldSoakedBerber said:


> 15% Sitewide eBay mobile app coupon psavetoday. Haven't seen one of these in a few months, always have something on my watch list for when they pop up.


Thank you! I’ve had my eyes on a bow. I was just waiting for a discount. You saved me 85 bucks.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Anyone that's getting ready for turkey season Scheels has a sale going on with their decoys.

https://www.scheels.com/c/decoys/sale?prefn1=Activity&sz=24&start=0&prefv1=Hunting|Fishing


----------



## Teemster

9 Spartans left on eBay, refurbished 4g for $194 with code


----------



## x59121

thank you, picking one of these up


----------



## ajbuckwacker

%15 off @ gander outdoors. Promo code stpatrick.


----------



## Planopurist

Fulcrum Archery is having a 1-day, 1-time St. Patrick’s Day sale for new customers, click the leprechaun. Up to 30% off. 

https://www.fulcrumarchery.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Timber

If anyone needs a cheap bow. Looks like the strings just need some wax lol

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bear-SPECIES-Bow/223442751534?hash=item340639d02e:g:AuQAAOSw9C5cZZSi


----------



## ktquinn44

Prob dry fired...not good

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Planopurist

Big Timber said:


> If anyone needs a cheap bow. Looks like the strings just need some wax lol
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bear-SPECIES-Bow/223442751534?hash=item340639d02e:g:AuQAAOSw9C5cZZSi


Broken pocket support? Nothing I’d be interested in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

No clue about the quality of these just passing along the possibility of a deal
Bushnell e series 8x42 for $69
https://www.adorama.com/bs842lebbk....t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## wajj8196

Tag iT!


----------



## kohner54

https://www.samsclub.com/sams/15ft-ladderstand-2-man-stand/prod22452232.ip?xid=plp_product_1_1


2 Man ladder stands for $50!!!


----------



## Fezzik

If you are a size small- midway has some Sitka casual wear for 68% off

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...obetrotter-shirt-long-sleeve-cotton-polyester


----------



## acbone710

Dunn's, my local sporting goods store, is having a pretty good sale on Sitka Gear. They are a fairly small shop, so quantities are limited, but most of their Sitka is 30-50% off so worth taking a look. 

https://www.shopdunns.com/products/bybrand/194/Sitka Gear/1/m_asc/


----------



## flatlander8181

10% Off Cuddeback link cameras. Code CUDDE10 www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## mikemkd

flatlander8181 said:


> 10% Off Cuddeback link cameras. Code CUDDE10


Lower prices from optics planet https://www.opticsplanet.com/s/cuddelink with code OPBI190D3AA better codes might be out there as well.


----------



## flatlander8181

mikemkd said:


> Lower prices from optics planet https://www.opticsplanet.com/s/cuddelink with code OPBI190D3AA better codes might be out there as well.


10% off is better than $15 dollars off in most cases. no offense ...Just saying


----------



## mikemkd

flatlander8181 said:


> 10% off is better than $15 dollars off in most cases. no offense ...Just saying


Their price is lower from the start. 10% off and all your posts are promoting your site doesn't belong in a deal thread....Just saying


----------



## MIbowhunter49

acbone710 said:


> Dunn's, my local sporting goods store, is having a pretty good sale on Sitka Gear. They are a fairly small shop, so quantities are limited, but most of their Sitka is 30-50% off so worth taking a look.
> 
> https://www.shopdunns.com/products/bybrand/194/Sitka Gear/1/m_asc/


thanks, good deals. Bought a pair of stratus pants and a hat.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Rage Extreme 2-Blade Broadhead 100Gr 2.3in. Cut 3 Pack $28.88 today only 

https://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-extreme-2-blade-broadhead-100gr-2-3in-cut-3-pack-5100/


----------



## Deereman8370

Exodus trek for 99.99. They are always changing the price around so grab them quick. I now have 15 of them. A steal for that price. 5 year warranty.
https://www.amazon.com/Exodus-Camer...s=exodus+lift&qid=1553873481&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## Rev44

Deereman8370 said:


> Exodus trek for 99.99. They are always changing the price around so grab them quick. I now have 15 of them. A steal for that price. 5 year warranty.
> https://www.amazon.com/Exodus-Camer...s=exodus+lift&qid=1553873481&s=gateway&sr=8-2


Ordered one. Thanks! Never tried these before 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

https://rogerssportinggoods.us1.lis...2752caa78715c1d554&id=4d902e5abd&e=3e3a5c5335 

Assuming this is a decent deal? Rogers usually has good deals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Seems like a good deal if anyone needs decoys. 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-4-strut-chicken-feeding-hen-turkey-decoy-set


----------



## BuckmasterJonMI

https://www.walmart.com/search/?cat_id=0&query=rhino-200

I don't know if this is a good blind or not but for the size and price I had to try a couple.


----------



## optimal_max

Rocky Bear Claw 800gr WP boot Reg $189 sale price $70 today only code 4UFRIDAY
https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/ro...AZcTFBBmf6zvwSdoAAjjzzwCgXGAybmLJhxPI#start=1


----------



## Dunndm1

Anyone know where to get thin water resistant early/mid season gloves? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse

optimal_max said:


> Rocky Bear Claw 800gr WP boot Reg $189 sale price $70 today only code 4UFRIDAY
> https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/ro...AZcTFBBmf6zvwSdoAAjjzzwCgXGAybmLJhxPI#start=1


im needing some new boots. any idea how the fit on these are? True to size?


----------



## optimal_max

Bigeclipse said:


> im needing some new boots. any idea how the fit on these are? True to size?


Not sure, BUT Rocky offers free shipping & returns.


----------



## tezz32

Black rifle coffee sig optics giveaway!

https://wn.nr/fY2kFw

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemkd

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/660430/badlands-hdx-backpack-approach-camo 
Badlands HDX Backpack Approach Camo $63.50 SHIPS FREE Regular Price: $139.99


----------



## Bmanges

Couple of summit climbers on Camo fire today.


----------



## Dunndm1

No one knows of any thin light and water resistant gloves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

It’s a long shot, but does anyone have a Cabela’s discount code?


----------



## Lovehunt11

Dunndm1 said:


> No one knows of any thin light and water resistant gloves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am looking for years, couldn’t find good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

This thread is dead, anymore.


----------



## muzzypower

Depressing but helps our bottom lines


----------



## tbsportsman

This was my worst month for deal links last year. April is tough. Some the best deals are available though if you keep your eyes open.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1

Just gotta wait until June, all the winter and spring stuff goes on sale while the ramp up for fall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

TrailCamTuesday


https://www.camofire.com/?trk_msg=O...ly+Shooter&utm_content=Daily+Shooter+04162019


----------



## Carbon_Spyder

Not sure how it is online but my local fleet farm had some browning cameras on clearance. They had the dark ops for $80 and the strike force 850 for $100.


----------



## Rev44

Carbon_Spyder said:


> Not sure how it is online but my local fleet farm had some browning cameras on clearance. They had the dark ops for $80 and the strike force 850 for $100.


Looks like in store only. Wish I had one closer. Great deal. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

3 pack NAP spitfires 15.99 on Camofire


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Tbass3574 said:


> 3 pack NAP spitfires 15.99 on Camofire


man wish they where the 3 blade i was going to jump on them. still a great deal i just have never shot the 2 blade


----------



## Lennyo3034

I’m looking for a Sitka bow sling. Any deals on them? All I see is $89. I’ll bite on anything less.


----------



## hunterhewi

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> man wish they where the 3 blade i was going to jump on them. still a great deal i just have never shot the 2 blade


The 2 blades are killer, i like them better than the 3 myself


----------



## Planopurist

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> man wish they where the 3 blade i was going to jump on them. still a great deal i just have never shot the 2 blade


Same here. I actually prefer the 3-blade Maxx’s, 1.75” cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1

Planopurist said:


> Same here. I actually prefer the 3-blade Maxx’s, 1.75” cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my NAP 2 blade not deploy on the last deer I shot... I stick with the G5’s now I learned the hard way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmanges

I am a huge fan of two blade broadheads.


----------



## Bmanges

Fanatic hoody’s are $99 at scheels. Black most sizes.


----------



## Carbon_Spyder

Natchezss has clearance on some hunting supplies as well as an extra 10% off today only.


----------



## Dleigh31

Browning Hells Canyon Vest 60% off

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/browning-mens-hells-canyon-speed-javelin-fm-vest#repChildCatSku=114893994


----------



## cardiac5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

Anyone seen the game cams in their area at Walmart get knocked down to clearance yet? I picked up a couple of Moultrie cams last year marked down from $150 to $40. Just don’t remember what time of year it was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76

BGagner said:


> Anyone seen the game cams in their area at Walmart get knocked down to clearance yet? I picked up a couple of Moultrie cams last year marked down from $150 to $40. Just don’t remember what time of year it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Wal-Mart's never lower the price of them.
Here's a few on sale at Midway
https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...qModimdLHm5DEz_o5Vdw8BSfekimto_uuYbfwi2mA3-4g


----------



## mlima5

BGagner said:


> Anyone seen the game cams in their area at Walmart get knocked down to clearance yet? I picked up a couple of Moultrie cams last year marked down from $150 to $40. Just don’t remember what time of year it was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My walmart blew out their trail cams months ago, picked up a few for a steal


----------



## Fezzik

Eberlestock spring cleaning sale up to 49% off certain items 

https://eberlestock.com/pages/spring-cleaning-sale


----------



## Roddybob

Looking for a deal on a multipin slider, ponly deals I am finding are on ebay


----------



## NYyotekiller

Smoking deal on NAP Gobler getter's on Camofire today.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/28


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

NYyotekiller said:


> Smoking deal on NAP Gobler getter's on Camofire today.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/28


i was looking at those but they say 2 blade and picture shows 3 blade. I assume there 3 blade


----------



## NYyotekiller

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> i was looking at those but they say 2 blade and picture shows 3 blade. I assume there 3 blade


I don't believe that they make a 2 blade Gobbler Getter, at least I've never seen one. 

I'm guessing that they worded the add wrong is all.


----------



## Teemster

Ton of Sitka on camofire today


----------



## mikear

Just got the email about this sale price, however, the website still shows $299. Keep an eye out and expect it to change if you’re interested. 

Primos Double Bull SurroundView 180° Blind for $199
 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...188043889&mc_cid=05402a1b8d&mc_eid=3127ddba04


----------



## Sparrowhawk

mikear said:


> Just got the email about this sale price, however, the website still shows $299. Keep an eye out and expect it to change if you’re interested.
> 
> Primos Double Bull SurroundView 180° Blind for $199
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.co...188043889&mc_cid=05402a1b8d&mc_eid=3127ddba04


Price is up at 199 now.


----------



## Pgohil

Not great, but a little help









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Camofire has those NAP Gobbler Getters on sale again. Now the add says 3 blade instead of 2. 

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/54

Mine came in the mail the other day.


----------



## Bfredrickson79

cool


----------



## optimal_max

HALO rangefinder on Amazon Deal of the DAy - under $60 
https://www.amazon.com/XL450-7-Rang...rts-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1556879328&sr=1-1


----------



## Planopurist

optimal_max said:


> HALO rangefinder on Amazon Deal of the DAy - under $60
> https://www.amazon.com/XL450-7-Rang...rts-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1556879328&sr=1-1


That may be the cheapest I’ve ever seen a rangefinder. I’ve NOT heard good things about them, but my nephew (who doesn’t make much money) needs one. Anyone have experience with them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

20% off some sitka items 
https://www.sitkagear.com/springsal...full_retail&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zaius


----------



## shootstraight

Double Bull deluxe at Rogers for $229 and 180’s are still $199


----------



## Weiner33

Any Turkey hunters out there. Dave Smith Decoys is having a blemish sale.* 33 percent off. Just picked up a Jake sStrutter for 148.00 shipped.* First come first serve till there gone.* Excellent deals!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

That's a great deal for the 3/4 strut Jake if anyone wants one. No more Jake strutter's or I'd be puling the trigger on one.

https://www.davesmithdecoys.com/product-category/seconds/


----------



## gridman

Planopurist said:


> That may be the cheapest I’ve ever seen a rangefinder. I’ve NOT heard good things about them, but my nephew (who doesn’t make much money) needs one. Anyone have experience with them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i have the halo 600 Z6X2...I bought brand new last year with Ebay points and a 25% off sale, I got it for about 45-50 dollars...............I use this as a back up. The display isn't nearly as bright as my leupold, but it is spot on with my leupold, has the angle comp, one button operation, compact, the only thing I could say might be an issue is the brightness, might not be the best in heavy woods? but I don't know........all in all, for the cost I paid, it is well worth it.....


----------



## Fezzik

Browning commands ops for 65
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...=main-image-link&utm_campaign=browning-355056


----------



## JCD0818

following


----------



## xctrack101

thread working?


----------



## Fezzik

looks like this thread has met its technical end too.... Honolua are you going to start a new one?


----------



## CRE10

Keep it here so everyone still gets notifications. We're in the late spring lull.


----------



## Fezzik

I meant its experiencing technical issues. Will only display page 176 and will not show anything posted since March 12th..... looks like we finally need a new thread because this one quit working like the first one


----------



## Louisiana

I was wondering what was wrong with this thing...thought it was only my computer acting up. 
Has a new one been started?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Fezzik said:


> I meant its experiencing technical issues. Will only display page 176 and will not show anything posted since March 12th..... looks like we finally need a new thread because this one quit working like the first one


I noticed this on a lot of threads not just this one. I think it was the site not the thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

This isn't working for me


----------



## nrlombar

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summit-V...-Seat-Deer-Hunting-Treestand-2-Pack/796960112

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Rogers sporting goods has primos shadow horse blind for 149...... assuming that’s a pretty good deal??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

gridman said:


> Rogers sporting goods has primos shadow horse blind for 149...... assuming that’s a pretty good deal??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw that. Looks to be a really good deal.


----------



## meatman

What *** are these any good? Summit Vipers for $50 a piece? Is this real????

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summit-V...-Seat-Deer-Hunting-Treestand-2-Pack/796960112

EDIT: Ah I see 30lbs weight vs 20lbs. Makes sense. But man, thats cheap. You could just leave it in the woods.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

meatman said:


> What *** are these any good? Summit Vipers for $50 a piece? Is this real????
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summit-V...-Seat-Deer-Hunting-Treestand-2-Pack/796960112
> 
> EDIT: Ah I see 30lbs weight vs 20lbs. Makes sense. But man, thats cheap. You could just leave it in the woods.


Darn, out of stock already


----------



## Louisiana

Looks like this thread lives on....180 pages now and no longer stuck on page 176!
(Just wish I would've seen the $50 Summits earlier!:sad


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

I just got a Bear X Saga 405 Crossbow for $290 with free shipping from BowhuntingOutlet.com. MSRP normally $349.99. All orders over $75 use shipping code: FREESHIPPING for free shipping. Great deal...


----------



## Fezzik

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Darn, out of stock already


don't be too upset, my first of two packages just arrived and they sent me 3 kids air mattresses instead of 2 treestands. Other package is showing delivery tomorrow, I have a feeling it wont be two treestands either


----------



## Fezzik

meatman said:


> What *** are these any good? Summit Vipers for $50 a piece? Is this real????
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summit-V...-Seat-Deer-Hunting-Treestand-2-Pack/796960112
> 
> EDIT: Ah I see 30lbs weight vs 20lbs. Makes sense. But man, thats cheap. You could just leave it in the woods.



Well second order came through.....same as the first. I bought 4 summit vipers and they sent me 6 childrens air mattresses. VM innovations sucks


----------



## acbone710

Fezzik said:


> Well second order came through.....same as the first. I bought 4 summit vipers and they sent me 6 childrens air mattresses. VM innovations sucks


I ordered a set that should be delivered today but based on the package dimensions and weight there is a 0% chance that I am getting any treestands. Have you started the return process yet? Any issues?

Sent from my SM-N950N using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Moultrie M-40 for $60
https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/moultrie-m-40-2017-16-mp-amazon-low-price/

we have 1 Moultrie camera at our camp and have had zero issues with it


----------



## Fezzik

acbone710 said:


> I ordered a set that should be delivered today but based on the package dimensions and weight there is a 0% chance that I am getting any treestands. Have you started the return process yet? Any issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950N using Tapatalk



I filled out the info online to start the return to store, I'll reply once ive done that.....may try this afternoon as I typically avoid Wal-Mart like the plague


----------



## Fezzik

Summit Sentry $159 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188056641&mc_cid=3338d1bb96&mc_eid=4fbf361998


----------



## Honolua

Fezzik said:


> looks like this thread has met its technical end too.... Honolua are you going to start a new one?


Think it was site wide...

I have been BOGGED with getting the buckhorn website straightened out... We have had to rebuild the whole site from the ground up after a string of major issues with the site.


----------



## Fezzik

acbone710 said:


> I ordered a set that should be delivered today but based on the package dimensions and weight there is a 0% chance that I am getting any treestands. Have you started the return process yet? Any issues?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950N using Tapatalk



Update: cannot return to store because its an incorrect item. Must process the return through website. Just printed labels to return


----------



## rsk76

For those who like Muddy trail cams, they have 20% off pro cams and free shipping 
https://www.gomuddy.com/


----------



## sherb1

James River Archery 19% off with code MEM19 - got a Tightspot Rise 5 arrow quiver $125 free shipping,no tax


----------



## Louisiana

Cabela's has 10% off anything today with code 19CLUB528. Just bought 3500 watt generator and saved $38.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Louisiana said:


> Cabela's has 10% off anything today with code 19CLUB528. Just bought 3500 watt generator and saved $38.


you can get another 12% back in cash http://www.activejunky.com/invite/1826168


----------



## Louisiana

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> you can get another 12% back in cash http://www.activejunky.com/invite/1826168


I have no clue how that website works, but seems appealing.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Louisiana said:


> I have no clue how that website works, but seems appealing.


I found out about it on this tread since then I got checks back for a few hundred . basically you sign up and go to cabelas using there link they get a kickback and share it with you. cost you nothing also many other sites like kuiu , walmart and many others . if you use the link i posted you get another $10 for joining.


----------



## Fezzik

Stealth cams for 39
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/6...=main-image-link&utm_campaign=stealthcam-qs12


----------



## nrlombar

Ww30 gets you 30% off at hawk website.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

If you wear Crocs, most styles are 40% off and free shipping.


----------



## Fezzik

Dleigh31 said:


> If you wear Crocs, most styles are 40% off and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 6841649


Cabelas has the Camo ones for 19.99


----------



## d_rek

Any good deals on foam target blocks or bags?


----------



## Japflip33

Fezzik said:


> Dleigh31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you wear Crocs, most styles are 40% off and free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 6841649
> 
> 
> 
> Cabelas has the Camo ones for 19.99
Click to expand...

Link please, I can’t find them


----------



## Fezzik

Japflip33 said:


> Link please, I can’t find them


https://www.cabelas.com/product/CRO...ttribute=tx&DataSourceName=EPP9OS&emailname=2


----------



## Japflip33

Fezzik said:


> Japflip33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link please, I can’t find them
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/CRO...EPP9OS&emailname=2[/url
> [/QUOTE]
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SoCarRPM360

Nice


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

CamoFire has the MUDDY Stalker Climber for $119.99 That's $100 off the regular MSRP! I have no experience with this stand, but that seems like a great deal. One of the most important features for me in climber is the overall weight. This stand is only 15 pounds and folds flat for backpacking...


----------



## BrianD

Horton vortex Rdx is on sale for Father’s Day, $579 on tenpoint’s website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbowhunter11b

Thanks!


----------



## gdtrfb24

Predator Camo posted a 20% sale for Father’s Day on their FB page. Excludes packs.

Use Code: FathersDay2019


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

gdtrfb24 said:


> Predator Camo posted a 20% sale for Father’s Day on their FB page. Excludes packs.
> 
> Use Code: FathersDay2019


I checked out the sale. Not that 20% isn't a good deal, but shipping costs are that discount up very quickly 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdtrfb24

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> I checked out the sale. Not that 20% isn't a good deal, but shipping costs are that discount up very quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Yeah, their shipping costs are high. That being said, they rarely have site discounts. Usually Father's Day and Black Friday.


----------



## sjj1856

Mountain archery is having 10% off right now with the promotion code posted on the home page MTNLOYALTY. I just ordered arrows from them for 10% off.

https://www.mountain-archery.com/


----------



## John Watts

Lancaster has rocket sidewinders for $11.99 a pack of 3. Imo you won't find a better deal on some pretty good broadbeads.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/rocket-sidewinderr-broadheads.html


----------



## Fezzik

Lacrosse alpha Burly - 800 gram for as low as $90. Most sizes at $112
https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...-18-800g-boots-in-sitka-optifade-amazon-deal/


----------



## BuckyHunter13

Fezzik said:


> Lacrosse alpha Burly - 800 gram for as low as $90. Most sizes at $112
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...-18-800g-boots-in-sitka-optifade-amazon-deal/


Thanks for posting, been waiting on a sale since missing the one at Christmas. It said size 12 is sold out but let me add them to cart with coupon and it says they’ll ship mid July.


----------



## rhs341

BuckyHunter13 said:


> Thanks for posting, been waiting on a sale since missing the one at Christmas. It said size 12 is sold out but let me add them to cart with coupon and it says they’ll ship mid July.


Where did you get a coupon?


----------



## BuckyHunter13

rhs341 said:


> BuckyHunter13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting, been waiting on a sale since missing the one at Christmas. It said size 12 is sold out but let me add them to cart with coupon and it says they’ll ship mid July.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get a coupon?
Click to expand...

On the amazon page, there’s a box you check below the item price that says “coupon”, it takes them from $112.99 to $90.xx, which is a really solid deal for the optifade version. I still see most of the rubber boots including Lacrosse as borderline disposable. How they get $200 for a pair of boots that lasts 1-3 years is mind boggling. Hoping these last longer than the part neoprene style.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Primos Double Bull Deluxe with Double Wide Door 249

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...188013725&mc_cid=87cc91380a&mc_eid=0618e07e4f


----------



## Fezzik

Darn tough socks 25% off at scheels


----------



## Ranger Pat

I have not purchased anything from this site, but I check it often. The deals change daily, but there is a lot of sitka gear on there right now. I'm too new to post links so replace with (dot) with a "."
www(dot)huntoftheday(dot)com
Happy hunting


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Ranger Pat said:


> I have not purchased anything from this site, but I check it often. The deals change daily, but there is a lot of sitka gear on there right now. I'm too new to post links so replace with (dot) with a "."
> www(dot)huntoftheday(dot)com
> Happy hunting


thanks looks like thats threw mountain archery


----------



## Dunndm1

Ranger Pat said:


> I have not purchased anything from this site, but I check it often. The deals change daily, but there is a lot of sitka gear on there right now. I'm too new to post links so replace with (dot) with a "."
> www(dot)huntoftheday(dot)com
> Happy hunting


I’ve bought a few things from that site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

'll?Ijjii hi hi Nikki pooh iojjjjuujujo ok jhoo Oki jjojijjojjjiiijujujjhcchhhhccqtth








Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Plikjj mi j5200!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125

Pjppppppppoplo
Love Pop 00PPO 0 09 00 00 per ppoopppppiol LLL l.p. ppl MXGTLPXTB

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Well said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76




----------



## hitman846

cgoehl125 said:


> Pjppppppppoplo
> Love Pop 00PPO 0 09 00 00 per ppoopppppiol LLL l.p. ppl MXGTLPXTB
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


pocket dial? :doh:


----------



## cgoehl125

hitman846 said:


> pocket dial? :doh:


Yep just came in from mowing the grass and saw all my recent posts

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...-image-link&utm_campaign=ameristep-brickhouse

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Fulldraw_76 said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/4...-image-link&utm_campaign=ameristep-brickhouse
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


midway throws out an occasional smoking deal.....................only to jam you up with shipping costs.......


----------



## Fulldraw_76

gridman said:


> midway throws out an occasional smoking deal.....................only to jam you up with shipping costs.......


Didn't check shipping and I agree they kill you on big items. 
They do offer free shipping on items over $49 and that's usually when I buy from them. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

feradyne.com has their G-Tac Fall Defense Lines (Lifelines) for only $15.00 with FREE SHIPPING!! I ordered 3 of them recently and they look amazing. Appear to be very well made and they have the reflective line feature. Great buy!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> feradyne.com has their G-Tac Fall Defense Lines (Lifelines) for only $15.00 with FREE SHIPPING!! I ordered 3 of them recently and they look amazing. Appear to be very well made and they have the reflective line feature. Great buy!!


great deal but it only free shipping if you buy $100 worth of them


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> great deal but it only free shipping if you buy $100 worth of them


You are correct. My bad. 

I actually liked them so much I ordered 7 more today to take advantage of the free shipping. These lines are the best engineered that I have seen. They have a rubber coated O ring on them so you can not hook up incorrectly in the dark. If you attach your carabiner to the O ring you are safe! Also, the carabiner that comes with these lines have a design where you twist a quarter turn and attach to the O ring. The quarter turn then snaps back in place and your carabiner is secure. You don't have to screw it down like others. I have had some of the screw downs lock up on me in freezing weather and I couldn't get unattached from the line. These are very well designed!!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> great deal but it only free shipping if you buy $100 worth of them


You are correct. My bad. 

I actually liked them so much I ordered 7 more today to take advantage of the free shipping. These lines are the best engineered that I have seen. They have a rubber coated O ring on them so you can not hook up incorrectly in the dark. If you attach your carabiner to the O ring you are safe! Also, the carabiner that comes with these lines have a design where you twist a quarter turn and attach to the O ring. The quarter turn then snaps back in place and your carabiner is secure. You don't have to screw it down like others. I have had some of the screw downs lock up on me in freezing weather and I couldn't get unattached from the line. These are very well designed!!


----------



## Fezzik

Hawk stand and sticks 30-50% off
https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...tent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=hawk-helium


----------



## bootheeltechy

Fezzik said:


> Hawk stand and sticks 30-50% off
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...tent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=hawk-helium


Just ordered a set of the Helium sticks! Been on the fence for awhile about trying a set but for less than a hundred bucks to my door it was hard to say no!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

bootheeltechy said:


> Just ordered a set of the Helium sticks! Been on the fence for awhile about trying a set but for less than a hundred bucks to my door it was hard to say no!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Sticks are out of stock, typical!


----------



## bootheeltechy

Shootstraight...Seems to be the case everywhere I've looked too but for the price I dont mind a little wait!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

wonder if you would get the new model since they’re backordered?


----------



## bootheeltechy

Teemster said:


> wonder if you would get the new model since they’re backordered?


They have a ship date in middle august. One would assume they would be the new models...I hope so anyways! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

bootheeltechy said:


> They have a ship date in middle august. One would assume they would be the new models...I hope so anyways!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The first pic doesn’t seem updated but the rest are the new pics so I’d also assume that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Doe

Anybody have experience with these binos (they are one of the deals of the day on Amazon)? Reviews look good. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Eng..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5ZE01MYM1KA3F7TT2G38



John


----------



## twayne

Stealth Cam QS12 for $37 at Midway. Buy 2 get free shipping. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/675799/stealth-cam-qs12-trail-camera-12-mp


----------



## twayne

twayne said:


> Stealth Cam QS12 for $37 at Midway. Buy 2 get free shipping.
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/675799/stealth-cam-qs12-trail-camera-12-mp


corrected you have to use promo code FSJUNE19 for free shipping over $49.00


----------



## Bigeclipse

twayne said:


> corrected you have to use promo code FSJUNE19 for free shipping over $49.00


I got these cams. They are only ok. If you are on a budget and don't own cams they are good. The night pics are terrible but you can still make out what kind of buck you have on camera at least. the day time pics are decent though. Video is bit better at night than night time pics. The camera does well on batteries. Personally id rather have 1 decent cam than 2-3 of these but if you need quantity on a low budget these are your best bet. I basically use the two I have to move around and find where good deer areas are. Once I find a good deer area, I put a nicer camera there. These cams are great for areas where thieves are present though. Good enough to know what you are hunting but cheap enough to not cry if stolen.


----------



## deerslayer12345

Pretty good deal on sig rangefinder
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/5...-xchange-laser-range-finder-6x-22mm-blemished

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

50% off Muck Boots web specials. Use code TAKE50. 

 https://www.muckbootcompany.com/co...en_e_hughes&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zaius


----------



## Sccantrell

Nice


----------



## .BuckHunt.

mikear said:


> 50% off Muck Boots web specials. Use code TAKE50.
> 
> https://www.muckbootcompany.com/co...en_e_hughes&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zaius


Are there only certain models the code works for?


----------



## mikear

.BuckHunt. said:


> Are there only certain models the code works for?


Yes, only items in their web specials category.


----------



## gridman

check camofire today, treestands on sale


----------



## Fezzik

Lone Wolf $50 off $199 no code needed


----------



## baz77

https://1shotgear.com/collections/sitka-gear-sale-2019/products/sitka-gear-tool-box

Pretty good deal in the Sitka toolbox pack


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

baz77 said:


> https://1shotgear.com/collections/sitka-gear-sale-2019/products/sitka-gear-tool-box
> 
> Pretty good deal in the Sitka toolbox pack


great deal but they sold out fast. sitka has them on there web sit for 149 now


----------



## Kaizoku

Rtic coolers 30% off.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-110-White


----------



## rsk76

Gearhead bows. Not sure if this is a good deal or not, but these seem like pretty good prices on Roger Raglin's new website.

https://www.rogerraglin.com/category-s/170.htm


----------



## skiop

rsk76 said:


> Gearhead bows. Not sure if this is a good deal or not, but these seem like pretty good prices on Roger Raglin's new website.
> 
> https://www.rogerraglin.com/category-s/170.htm


You contradicted yourself in the same sentence....hey here's a deal. Well maybe its a deal....I guess I don't know


----------



## John Watts

skiop said:


> You contradicted yourself in the same sentence....hey here's a deal. Well maybe its a deal....I guess I don't know


He did not contradict himself at all. He said it seems like a good deal but he isn't sure. I understood what he was saying and I'm pretty sure the majority of people who read it will as well.


----------



## azscorpion

John Watts said:


> He did not contradict himself at all. He said it seems like a good deal but he isn't sure. I understood what he was saying and I'm pretty sure the majority of people who read it will as well.


But hey, the smartazz has to get his 20 posts in.....these morons are ruining AT


----------



## skiop

John Watts said:


> He did not contradict himself at all. He said it seems like a good deal but he isn't sure. I understood what he was saying and I'm pretty sure the majority of people who read it will as well.


So people are supposed to just put up random links that may or may not be deals?


----------



## John Watts

skiop said:


> So people are supposed to just put up random links that may or may not be deals?


If they think it could possibly help someone then yes. That is what this thread is for after all. Whether something is a good deal or not is a matter of opinion.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

John Watts said:


> skiop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You contradicted yourself in the same sentence....hey here's a deal. Well maybe its a deal....I guess I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> He did not contradict himself at all. He said it seems like a good deal but he isn't sure. I understood what he was saying and I'm pretty sure the majority of people who read it will as well.
Click to expand...

Thank God you took the time to clarify.


----------



## mikear

Hawk Crawler Deer Cart on sale for $149.99, free shipping. 

 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hawk-crawler-deer-cart


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Lancaster has a heck of a deal on used bitzenburgers right now, while they last. $37.99 doesn't sound bad, knowing they're upwards of $100 new. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cat...etching-jig-with-straight-clamp/category/148/


----------



## hokiehunter373

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Lancaster has a heck of a deal on used bitzenburgers right now, while they last. $37.99 doesn't sound bad, knowing they're upwards of $100 new.
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cat...etching-jig-with-straight-clamp/category/148/


Out of stock already. Wish they would have had that deal about a month and a half ago.


----------



## Mohican

https://www.mackspw.com/Hawk-1-PK-Climbing-Stick

New Hawk Helium sticks on sale for 99.99. If you are a new visitor to the site there is a 15 dollar off coupon for orders over 100. I just bought a small item to take it over 100.


----------



## DPT

Mohican said:


> https://www.mackspw.com/Hawk-1-PK-Climbing-Stick
> 
> New Hawk Helium sticks on sale for 99.99. If you are a new visitor to the site there is a 15 dollar off coupon for orders over 100. I just bought a small item to take it over 100.


Thank you sir, just ordered a set


----------



## MIbowhunter49

10 bucks for handling killed it for me. Those types of fees are obnoxious.


----------



## Mohican

MIbowhunter49 said:


> 10 bucks for handling killed it for me. Those types of fees are obnoxious.


Yes, I saw that as well, but they offered free shipping and 15 bucks off any order over 100 so it more than made the deal for me. Not bad to begin with when the price is 40 cheaper than buying from other places. But, "A man's got to know his limitations" - Dirty Harry


----------



## simshunter

https://www.fieldsupply.com/5-11-re...pepperjam&publisherId=2980&clickId=2753639310

Lots of 5.11 and Browning camo on sale at field supply.

Free shipping over $25

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Mohican said:


> Yes, I saw that as well, but they offered free shipping and 15 bucks off any order over 100 so it more than made the deal for me. Not bad to begin with when the price is 40 cheaper than buying from other places. But, "A man's got to know his limitations" - Dirty Harry


Agree, the handling charge is bunk but I got the sticks and a bow sling to my door for 99.98.


----------



## buckaholic84

Lone Wolf sit and climb $330 Amazon

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian35

I love this thread


----------



## bejayze

These kinds of posts are getting out of hand ^^^


----------



## Chevelle1749

Has anyone seen anything much in the way of archery/hunting via the prime day sale? I have checked a few different ways and nothing caught my eye. But to be honest the search function for stuff on prime day specific sale is kind of difficult to use.


----------



## 78Staff

Chevelle1749 said:


> Has anyone seen anything much in the way of archery/hunting via the prime day sale? I have checked a few different ways and nothing caught my eye. But to be honest the search function for stuff on prime day specific sale is kind of difficult to use.


Not really, seems like APD is mostly about electronics, household goods and clothes. I did see some Dewalt stuff for 50% off, and some Yeti for 30% off though...

Something odd though, looking at a Plano AW case, it's been $99 for the past month or so on Amazon, but on Prime Day it's $124.


----------



## 2backstraps

Saw some Nockturnals on Prime Day sale but only certain colors. Also Muzzy Trocars and some Slick Trick broadheads.


----------



## Chevelle1749

78Staff said:


> Not really, seems like APD is mostly about electronics, household goods and clothes. I did see some Dewalt stuff for 50% off, and some Yeti for 30% off though...
> 
> Something odd though, looking at a Plano AW case, it's been $99 for the past month or so on Amazon, but on Prime Day it's $124.


I noticed the same with one of those robo vacs. Was on sale for $130 the other day and now it is 90% claimed on "sale" for $150. I should have known better I suppose.


----------



## Havana Daydream

Midway USA has Alps Outdoorz Traverse EPS in Realtree extra selling at $112 in case anyone is interested in one of these packs.


----------



## xctrack101

If you have Amazon Prime, they have a lightening deal on the Bushnell E3 camera - Limit one/ user - $69 + tax

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Tro...563327683&s=gateway&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-3

You can get 20% off some similar models bring them down to around $80

Ends at 12am I believe


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Men's Danner Pronghorn 400g $99 free shipping 

https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-danner-pronghorn-400g-boot/98397-45009.html


----------



## 78Staff

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Men's Danner Pronghorn 400g $99 free shipping
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-danner-pronghorn-400g-boot/98397-45009.html


Anyone know how these fit, ie bit large, bit small, etc... hate buying shoes/boots online .


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

78Staff said:


> Anyone know how these fit, ie bit large, bit small, etc... hate buying shoes/boots online .


mine fit true to size, but they also have free returns


----------



## madstop14

Just looked at the link, it's up to 159$


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

madstop14 said:


> Just looked at the link, it's up to 159$


ya theses deals go quick


----------



## optimal_max

Most probably already know, but for those that don't know - a member of our AT has a sale site where he posts daily sales on outdoor gear. New stuff every day. You can sign up for emails for the latest sales.

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


----------



## tbsportsman

optimal_max said:


> Most probably already know, but for those that don't know - a member of our AT has a sale site where he posts daily sales on outdoor gear. New stuff every day. You can sign up for emails for the latest sales.
> 
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/


Thanks Optimal! I may be coming on as a sponsor soon so I can post some links here. I'm always watching for deals I missed to pop up here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## meyerske

Spypoint link micro 4g cell camera is on sale at Academy today, plus $20 off using the promo code on the home page. Plus free shipping. Grabbed one today for $105.99 shipped.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

meyerske said:


> Spypoint link micro 4g cell camera is on sale at Academy today, plus $20 off using the promo code on the home page. Plus free shipping. Grabbed one today for $105.99 shipped.


Gonna give this a try on the local spot. Thx


----------



## bkspyder

Buy one, get one half off https://www.grizzlystik.com/Default.aspx


----------



## optimal_max

Moultrie A-25 $50 w/free ship

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...ent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=moultrie-a25


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

BLACKOVIS NWT 200G MIDWEIGHT MERINO 45% off on camofire today


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Spend $50, get 10% off TODAY only at cabelas. 

I wait for **** like this all the time. Hit it!!


----------



## twayne

$20 off $100 or $10 of 50 @ Academy

https://www.academy.com/

Discount code is: SPENDANDSAVE


----------



## twayne

https://www.wingsupply.com/new-lacrosse-mudder-boot-deals.html


----------



## Fezzik

Rage broadheads for 15.99 if that’s your thing 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...image-link&utm_campaign=rage-100gr-broadheads


----------



## Honolua

The Ghost Blind Sale is Back! Deep discounts on many products in the store. I used the Ghost Blind Runner package during turkey season and was able to kill 4 longbeards this year! It works and is amazing!

*If you enter coupon code: westen15 as your discount code at checkout you will get an Additional 15% The Lowest Posted Prices!*

*Link To Ghost Blind Sale*


----------



## prodefiant34

I hear a lot of guys saying they shoot easton axis. $67 300 spine only though

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/easton-axis-arrow-shafts-1-dz/


----------



## Fezzik

Thermacell for $9 using 25% off coupon in email. .99 shipping on orders over 50

I ordered 2 to keep in strategic locations in case I ever forget mine; worth it’s weight in gold early season 
https://www.sierra.com/thermacell-m...g=s~thermacell/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod793CG


----------



## Honolua

Fezzik said:


> Thermacell for $9 using 25% off coupon in email. .99 shipping on orders over 50
> 
> I ordered 2 to keep in strategic locations in case I ever forget mine; worth it’s weight in gold early season
> https://www.sierra.com/thermacell-m...g=s~thermacell/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod793CG


Good One!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

That is a killer deal on thermacell. They stopped sending me coupon codes for some reason.

Looks like a good deal on a Bear 370 x-Bow if you are in the market. $200 w/free ship. Looks like a nice package.

https://www.ruralking.com/escalade-sports-bear-legion-370


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> Thermacell for $9 using 25% off coupon in email. .99 shipping on orders over 50
> 
> I ordered 2 to keep in strategic locations in case I ever forget mine; worth it’s weight in gold early season
> https://www.sierra.com/thermacell-m...g=s~thermacell/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod793CG


Where's the email thing


----------



## olemossyhorns




----------



## rsk76

******* has their portable hunting chair on sale for $59.99 and free shipping.


https://redneckblinds.com/products/portable-hunting-chair

I ordered one and am very impressed by how sturdy and quiet it is.


----------



## Kris87

rsk76 said:


> ******* has their portable hunting chair on sale for $59.99 and free shipping.
> 
> 
> https://redneckblinds.com/products/portable-hunting-chair
> 
> I ordered one and am very impressed by how sturdy and quiet it is.


Me too. I bought two of them. Nice chairs for sure at that price.


----------



## hoytslanger87

Is the seat a decent size? I’m wanting one just wonder how it would fit a big guy?


----------



## Kris87

hoytslanger87 said:


> Is the seat a decent size? I’m wanting one just wonder how it would fit a big guy?


It's a big seat. Plenty big enough for all but the biggest behinds.


----------



## Honolua

rsk76 said:


> ******* has their portable hunting chair on sale for $59.99 and free shipping.
> 
> 
> https://redneckblinds.com/products/portable-hunting-chair
> 
> I ordered one and am very impressed by how sturdy and quiet it is.


Hard to beat at the price point, looking at it I wish the back swiveled with the chair and the legs were more customizable regarding individual length.

I use them (not these), in ground blinds when the kids wanna Turkey hunt. I have found that the uneven nature of all the holes in the ground require infinitely adjustability regarding leg length.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Cabelas/bass pro 8/9-8/25











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead I

Cabela’s also has a Block 6x6 foam target on the sale add above for $59. I don’t know much about this target but the price is right if they last a few months.


----------



## hoytslanger87

Just got my ******* chair in and it’s jam up! I’m a big guy and it’s very comfortable and sturdy.


----------



## C Svach

hoytslanger87 said:


> Just got my ******* chair in and it’s jam up! I’m a big guy and it’s very comfortable and sturdy.


What is a jamup? I was going to get one but that doesn’t sound like a compliment.


----------



## hoytslanger87

Here you go!


----------



## optimal_max

"jam up" sounds like a phrase that was popularly used between April 1996 and May 1996.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

optimal_max said:


> "jam up" sounds like a phrase that was popularly used between April 1996 and May 1996.


[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## nick.obert

Sweet Deal!


----------



## muzzypower

I’m extremely, like totally awesome and have never heard that term


----------



## hoytslanger87

I try and stay up to date on my urban slang


----------



## nwiles

Original saying was:
"Jam up and Jelly tight"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

I saw the 139 rhinehart buck target; is it a good OR are there any other GOOD 3D deer targets out there? Bought last yes cheapie for 70$ and it wasn’t worth that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup

gjs4 said:


> I saw the 139 rhinehart buck target; is it a good OR are there any other GOOD 3D deer targets out there? Bought last yes cheapie for 70$ and it wasn’t worth that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the reinhart woodland buck and the Glendel buck. I had to eventually use adhesive to keep the vitals in the reinhart. Other than that it's worked well for me for 5 years now. The glendel has been in use for a year and it's done the job without any issue. If I had to choose again I'd forego the reinhart. You can find the glendel for under $150 pretty regularly.


----------



## Fezzik

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...e-link&utm_campaign=caldwell-deadshot-treepod

Be good if you have youngsters trying to learn to hunt


----------



## Fezzik

Dicks trail cam trade is now active, not seemingly as lucrative as previous years but better than nothing if you want to trade some old ones in
https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...ods-trail-camera-trade-in-event-up-to-50-off/


----------



## tbsportsman

Fezzik said:


> Dicks trail cam trade is now active, not seemingly as lucrative as previous years but better than nothing if you want to trade some old ones in
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...ods-trail-camera-trade-in-event-up-to-50-off/


Yeah. Basically their monthly flash sale prices.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Fezzik said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...e-link&utm_campaign=caldwell-deadshot-treepod
> 
> Be good if you have youngsters trying to learn to hunt


Seems like a good deal, bummer you can't get the free shipping though. Almost $15 to ship it 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## gotsig

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Seems like a good deal, bummer you can't get the free shipping though. Almost $15 to ship it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Free shipping code: FSAUG2


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

gotsig said:


> Free shipping code: FSAUG2




Tried that this morning. Free ship code won’t work because the item weighs too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Fezzik said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...e-link&utm_campaign=caldwell-deadshot-treepod
> 
> Be good if you have youngsters trying to learn to hunt


Thanks! That is great deal. Ordered one.


----------



## Gamover06

You can get them on Amazon for the same price with free shipping if you have Prime.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=caldwell...+,aps,211&tag=hungeadea09-20&ref=sr_nr_p_89_1


----------



## Fezzik

4 pack of lone wolf sticks - $143 shipped

https://www.scheels.com/p/lone-wolf-climbing-sticks-4-piece/69721610103.html


----------



## Fezzik

Fezzik said:


> 4 pack of lone wolf sticks - $143 shipped
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/lone-wolf-climbing-sticks-4-piece/69721610103.html



Padded straps, replacement cam straps, stick quiver also on sale


----------



## Fezzik

Muddy safety rope

https://www.scheels.com/p/muddy-the...ctivity&sz=24&start=32&prefv1=Hunting|Fishing


----------



## rsk76

Trailcampro is having a flash sale. $30 off both Primos Autopilot's.

https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/primos-trail-cameras


----------



## MIbowhunter49

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XQMBZ65/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pretty good deal on a Bushnell Trophy Cam.


----------



## twayne

Sitka Tool Box - $139.00 free shipping

https://www.mountain-archery.com/tool-box-optifade-elevatedii-sitka-gear.aspx


----------



## tbsportsman

Gamover06 said:


> You can get them on Amazon for the same price with free shipping if you have Prime.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=caldwell...+,aps,211&tag=hungeadea09-20&ref=sr_nr_p_89_1


I can tell from the link that you use the Hunting Gear Deals website. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Decent deal on the new Hawk Helium Sticks.

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/21


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Sitka Tool Box- Optifade Elevated 2 $124.99 hunt of the day 
https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/sitka-tool-box-optifade-elevated-2/


----------



## MountieHunter

NYyotekiller said:


> Decent deal on the new Hawk Helium Sticks.
> 
> https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/21


It’s 20 dollar shipping making it 105. They are 100 on cabelas with free two day right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

MountieHunter said:


> It’s 20 dollar shipping making it 105. They are 100 on cabelas with free two day right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Use raise to get 8.8% off a $100 dollar gift card, then use active junky to get 12% cash back - now you’ve got a heck of a deal on those sticks


----------



## MountieHunter

Fezzik said:


> Use raise to get 8.8% off a $100 dollar gift card, then use active junky to get 12% cash back - now you’ve got a heck of a deal on those sticks


Please explain lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Sitka Tool Box- Optifade Elevated 2 $124.99 hunt of the day
> https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/sitka-tool-box-optifade-elevated-2/


I just bought one. Thanks for the heads up Mike.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

NYyotekiller said:


> I just bought one. Thanks for the heads up Mike.


I ordered one just before sitka dropped them.Just my bad luck. They sold all there inventory to mountain archery. Field and stream (big flats) has the new fanatic packs along with the new fanatic line in stock now. I prefer the tool box over the new Fanatic pack .Next time you drive by there take a look.


----------



## Mike Higman

Hey Everybody! Brand spanking new sponsor here and this thread is the reason I decided to support ArcheryTalk. Y'all are my people. I've been posting for a while under the name tbsportsman and some of you have been kind enough to share some links from my huntinggeardeals.com website. I'll be around here a lot and will do my best to share the deals I think you will be most interested in without hogging the thread. I'll link directly to the deal when I can, but some partners don't allow direct linking for a forum page. They will go through my website first, since that's the only way I make revenue. If you want to see all the deals I find, you can join the email list on my website. 

Here goes the first deal...
Hooyman saws are on discount at Amazon right now. 5' is $33.72, 10' is $55.57, and 16' is $72.19. Those are the best prices I've ever seen online. Please use my link. Thanks!
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/hooyman-16-extendable-tree-saw-amazon-low-price/


----------



## .BuckHunt.

MountieHunter said:


> Please explain lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This


----------



## baz77

Go to raise.com buy a cabelas gift card for 8.8% off it’s a digital card you can use pretty much instantly 

Then go to the link below join and you’ll get a 12% rebate from cabelas...both sites are legit I’ve done it numerous times.
https://www.activejunky.com/invite/1476777


----------



## Fezzik

And right now on raise you can get $300 of Cabela’s gift cards for $254 using code “flash”


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good deal on a Sitka Flash Pullover if anyone is looking for one.

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/sitka-flash-pullover-subalpine/


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Fezzik said:


> And right now on raise you can get $300 of Cabela’s gift cards for $254 using code “flash”


Dang it, says expired already.


----------



## tezz32

Good give away from vortex weatherby and firstlite
https://wn.nr/yMysRF

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

Coleman Xtreme 5 120-quart coolers at $45 are back in stock on Amazon. They claim to hold ice 6-days. They sold out quick last time. Use my link please.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...reme-series-120-quart-cooler-amazon-low-price


----------



## SoBlsd

Some local Walmarts are clearing out the Nikon ProStaff 3S 10 x 42 for $64. Go to Brickseek and put this 50305664 in SKU box 
with your zipcode


----------



## Fulldraw_76

SoBlsd said:


> Some local Walmarts are clearing out the Nikon ProStaff 3S 10 x 42 for $64. Go to Brickseek and put this 50305664 in SKU box
> with your zipcode


How good are these binos? Any reviews?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

SoBlsd said:


> Some local Walmarts are clearing out the Nikon ProStaff 3S 10 x 42 for $64. Go to Brickseek and put this 50305664 in SKU box
> with your zipcode


Anyone find these by them?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Rev44 said:


> Anyone find these by them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Mines showing 3 in stock


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Been seeing them at mine too. But haven't actually checked a pair out. Probably should though.


----------



## Mohican

If you are a StealthCam fan: https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## TyT10

Mike Higman said:


> Hey Everybody! Brand spanking new sponsor here and this thread is the reason I decided to support ArcheryTalk. Y'all are my people. I've been posting for a while under the name tbsportsman and some of you have been kind enough to share some links from my huntinggeardeals.com website. I'll be around here a lot and will do my best to share the deals I think you will be most interested in without hogging the thread. I'll link directly to the deal when I can, but some partners don't allow direct linking for a forum page. They will go through my website first, since that's the only way I make revenue. If you want to see all the deals I find, you can join the email list on my website.
> 
> Here goes the first deal...
> Hooyman saws are on discount at Amazon right now. 5' is $33.72, 10' is $55.57, and 16' is $72.19. Those are the best prices I've ever seen online. Please use my link. Thanks!
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/hooyman-16-extendable-tree-saw-amazon-low-price/


Thanks Mike...Just picked up 10 footer...


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Fezzik said:


> Mines showing 3 in stock


I picked one up from the East Peoria Walmart, they had one more pair left.
The guy that got them out of the case scanned them and told me they are supposed to go down to $30 but he didn't know when. Probably will sell out before the price drop.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

Thanks Ty.

Bushnell Legend L-series 10x42 are $103 on Amazon. Solid reviews. Retail was like $280 on these closeouts.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/bushnell-legend-ultra-l-series-10x42-binoculars/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

KUIU pants are 15% off when you buy 2 pair. Good deal if you need pants to cover the whole season. Still pricey, but they'll last forever.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/kuiu-flash-sale/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

Mike - thanks for the deals you've added to this thread. Much appreciated!


----------



## gjs4

Any cheaper (and worthwhile) cams ? Saw the wgi ones through hunting gear deals but they’re red flash... figured something would be out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seiowabow

Any 3d deer target deals?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

gjs4 said:


> Any cheaper (and worthwhile) cams ? Saw the wgi ones through hunting gear deals but they’re red flash... figured something would be out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw this earlier today, no experience with this cam. A page or so back was a good deal on bushnell E3
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...in-image-link&utm_campaign=stealth-cam-px36ng


----------



## deerslayer12345

seiowabow said:


> Any 3d deer target deals?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Camofire has some 3d Rhinehart targets today 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shark5446

seiowabow said:


> Any 3d deer target deals?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Check out Delta Mckenzie's website. Just got an email and they have several targets on sale with free shipping.

Dmtargets.com



Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Python Locks on sale at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009V1WP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The thick ones are also on sale:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...42e-e8f213ef368b&pf_rd_r=S146F7S18Q9473KS8YQZ


----------



## hookedonbow

Bushnell E3
https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Trophy-Essential-Trail-Camera/dp/B06XQMBZ65?ref=dp_atch_dss_sdp_ce_3


----------



## rsutton7132

Man I wish I could squeeze into a medium!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

I have one and it's HUGE! Fits more like a large + tall. I have long arms and it's way too long on the arms and torso. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Bohning blazer vanes, green on amazon 13 bucks 100 pack


----------



## mikear

Found 36pk 2” flo yellow blazer vanes for $3 and whites for $5 at Walmart this evening.


----------



## hoytslanger87

Target has Sandisk class 10 16gb season cards for $6 online and they’ll match in store.


----------



## rileyw05

Midway has Rage Hypodermics for $24.99. Two packs qualify for free shipping.


----------



## Kris87

hoytslanger87 said:


> Target has Sandisk class 10 16gb season cards for $6 online and they’ll match in store.


Thanks, just picked up a bunch of these. That's a good price for a great card.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

16GB SD cards are on sale for only 3.99 at Best Buy right now..

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-hi...dhc-uhs-i-memory-card/6327957.p?skuId=6327957


----------



## Ebard22

The 32GB are actually cheaper than the 16GB ones for 3.49 a piece


----------



## NYyotekiller

Ebard22 said:


> The 32GB are actually cheaper than the 16GB ones for 3.49 a piece


I saw that too, but they’re sold out. 

I picked up 4 of the 16gb cards anyway. Great deal!


----------



## MIbowhunter49

NYyotekiller said:


> I saw that too, but they’re sold out.
> 
> I picked up 4 of the 16gb cards anyway. Great deal!



Yeah, I wish I would have saw the 32GB deal in time..


----------



## z7hunter11

Helluva a deal here. Not sure if it’s at every Walmart or not?


----------



## Fezzik

z7hunter11 said:


> View attachment 6913765
> 
> Helluva a deal here. Not sure if it’s at every Walmart or not?


Just grabbed a pair, thanks
And just FYI- the pair at my store had a clearance sticker of $64. But they rang up for $30


----------



## atusername1

Going after work. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Romero14

There's an even better deal out there. I just need one of you fine people to agree to ship a pair to me if there are two in stock at your local Walmart lol.


----------



## smokin x's

Jackle1886 said:


> I have one and it's HUGE! Fits more like a large + tall. I have long arms and it's way too long on the arms and torso.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I can second the long arms part. Theyre crazy long, and the neck is small. Other than that it fits like a medium IMO. Shoulders, and chest size is spot on. 

I picked one up around the beginning of the year on Amazon, Medium ASAT. Much better price than what that one is though lol. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Fezzik said:


> Just grabbed a pair, thanks
> And just FYI- the pair at my store had a clearance sticker of $64. But they rang up for $30


Also grabbed a pair at my local wally mart. Helluva deal imo. Pretty hard to beat the glass for $32.70 out the door. Needed a good pair of binos to throw in the blind bag for scouting waterfowl instead of beating my $450 pair up. These will fit the bill nicely


----------



## smokin x's

smokin x's said:


> I can second the long arms part. Theyre crazy long, and the neck is small. Other than that it fits like a medium IMO. Shoulders, and chest size is spot on.
> 
> I picked one up around the beginning of the year on Amazon, Medium ASAT. Much better price than what that one is though lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I was wrong, just double checked and my Halstead is a small. It fits exactly how I would expect a medium to fit, except with long arms and a small neck. Its the only piece of FL I've had where the sizing was off. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

hunterhewi said:


> Also grabbed a pair at my local wally mart. Helluva deal imo. Pretty hard to beat the glass for $32.70 out the door. Needed a good pair of binos to throw in the blind bag for scouting waterfowl instead of beating my $450 pair up. These will fit the bill nicely


lol youre not near Waynesboro, Pa. are you? They just told me some guy just beat me by about 30 mins. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

got the last pair at my local walmart


----------



## TyT10

If anyone finds that deal on the Nikon glass please PM me. Called literally 20 Walmart’s and couldn’t find any. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

TyT10 said:


> If anyone finds that deal on the Nikon glass please PM me. Called literally 20 Walmart’s and couldn’t find any. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use brickseek; although not always accurate it’s always better than calling the store


----------



## smokin x's

Fezzik said:


> Use brickseek; although not always accurate it’s always better than calling the store


Thats what I used. It was wrong for 4 different Wal-Mart's. One said they had 3 in stock (on brickseek), drove there today and got told by two different employees they havent had them since they dropped to $64. 



Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

What is the SKU or UPC to look up on brickseek?


----------



## SoBlsd

nikon 10x42 sku 50305664


----------



## smokin x's

SoBlsd said:


> Some local Walmarts are clearing out the Nikon ProStaff 3S 10 x 42 for $64. Go to Brickseek and put this 50305664 in SKU box
> with your zipcode





xctrack101 said:


> What is the SKU or UPC to look up on brickseek?


there you go. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

Thanks! I was able to locate some that potentially have it in stock. I'll call in tomorrow.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field & Stream has a good sale today on the Verizon Cell Camera. Lowest price I've seen on one. Model GXVRW.

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...ssgmtch/18scmuvrznwrlssgmtch?uniqueID=4140217

I'd pick one up but Verizon coverage is terrible at my place.


----------



## optimal_max

NYyotekiller said:


> Field & Stream has a good sale today on the Verizon Cell Camera. Lowest price I've seen on one. Model GXVRW.
> 
> https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...ssgmtch/18scmuvrznwrlssgmtch?uniqueID=4140217
> 
> I'd pick one up but Verizon coverage is terrible at my place.


those reviews though


----------



## optimal_max

Victory Decimator arrows - $19.98 for six. Most Dicks will cut & glue inserts on site FOR FREE. Not the best arrows on the market, but not bad either.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ack-15varudcmtr350spnaro/15varudcmtr350spnaro


----------



## dt5150

struck out at 3 walmarts on the bino deal. brickseek said they all had some in stock but they didn't.


----------



## Mostekjw17

dt5150 said:


> struck out at 3 walmarts on the bino deal. brickseek said they all had some in stock but they didn't.


Same here. Went to two stores and nothing. Both showed over 4 in stock.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

I struck out too. Store said they have them, but they are in 1 of 40 unmarked boxes waiting to get put out on clearance. 

I called before hand, told them it was an hour drive, and they said yep we have em. Never again.


----------



## brodgersdc

FYI: Brickseek seems to be wildly inaccurate which is only half as annoying as Walmart employees laziness or inability to execute a request or answer the phone for that reason. If I wasnt so cheap I would save the hassle and pay triple the price for the convenience of amazon lol. Anywho, scored a pair of the prostaffs 3s after waiting on the phone for 20 minutes for $30 and the lady mentioned that they were also clearing out the Monarchs, so I grabbed a pair of the Monarch 3 10x42 for $60.


----------



## John Doe

Got lucky and nabbed a pair of Prostaff 3s at my local Walmart last night for $30 - thanks for the heads up!

John


----------



## MIbowhunter49

brodgersdc said:


> FYI: Brickseek seems to be wildly inaccurate which is only half as annoying as Walmart employees laziness or inability to execute a request or answer the phone for that reason. If I wasnt so cheap I would save the hassle and pay triple the price for the convenience of amazon lol. Anywho, scored a pair of the prostaffs 3s after waiting on the phone for 20 minutes for $30 and the lady mentioned that they were also clearing out the Monarchs, so I grabbed a pair of the Monarch 3 10x42 for $60.


Yeah, the lady I was dealing with did not give a single eff that I drove an hour AFTER calling


----------



## gridman

John Doe said:


> Got lucky and nabbed a pair of Prostaff 3s at my local Walmart last night for $30 - thanks for the heads up!
> 
> John


showing 30 bucks at all the walmarts around me too..........


----------



## hanson.jonathan

I called my local walmart to make sure they had some in stock. Brickseek showed 2, they actually had only one. Guy was nice enough to hold it for me until I got there a couple hours later. 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## hanson.jonathan

The nikon pro staff 3s. For $30

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipecrew

Good deal on a Hawk Crawler deer cart on MidwayUsa. $122.27. Shipping is kinda steep at $30 because it’s an oversized item. I tried a bunch of
Codes to try save a couple bucks off but I couldn’t get any of them to work. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019987761


----------



## prodefiant34

Picked up this tactacam at Walmart today for $35. Know nothing about it but for the price it’s worth a try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

MIbowhunter49 said:


> I struck out too. Store said they have them, but they are in 1 of 40 unmarked boxes waiting to get put out on clearance.
> 
> I called before hand, told them it was an hour drive, and they said yep we have em. Never again.


I struck out too but this unmarked box story sounds enticing. lol I'm such a cheapskate guess I'll have to keep checking back in.


----------



## smokin x's

MIbowhunter49 said:


> I struck out too. Store said they have them, but they are in 1 of 40 unmarked boxes waiting to get put out on clearance.
> 
> I called before hand, told them it was an hour drive, and they said yep we have em. Never again.


I'd have told em to go find em. I wouldn't be happy.

I called my local one after checking brickseek. "Yup we've got two pair", immediately got off the phone and made the all of 10 minute drive to be told, a guy just came in like 30 minutes ago and bought em both. Really?! So guy bought them before I called and was told they were there. 

Went to 2 other Wal-Mart's after brickseek said they had em. Nothing. I don't need a new set of binos that bad to drive any more than that. If I'd have got em at the last Wal-Mart they would have cost me about $75 with gas. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

take it for what it’s worth; I’ve personally witnessed Walmart employees taking these deals to the back so they can purchase them after their shift. Hence the inventory system still shows in stock because the item has not been purchased. I’m not a fan of calling for that reason

Also that seems to be a killer deal on the tactacam!


----------



## hanson.jonathan

Does anyone want to buy one of the Nikon pro staff binoculars. I bought an extra pair. PM me if you are interested. 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

hanson.jonathan said:


> Does anyone want to buy one of the Nikon pro staff binoculars. I bought an extra pair. PM me if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


@smokin x's looks like jonathan beat you to the store [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

I purchased two of the Nikon binos today. $30 each. Wow thanks guys!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romero14

The Nikon Monarch 3 10x42 are on sale for $59 at walmart.... I can't find them near me so if anyone finds two pair, I'll buy one from you.


----------



## Romero14

prodefiant34 said:


> Picked up this tactacam at Walmart today for $35. Know nothing about it but for the price it’s worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a steal.. Were there anymore or was this just a random Walmart clearance find?


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Romero14 said:


> The Nikon Monarch 3 10x42 are on sale for $59 at walmart.... I can't find them near me so if anyone finds two pair, I'll buy one from you.


Going to be funny when someone buys them for 30 and charges this guy 60, because he didn't read the thread.


----------



## optimal_max

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Going to be funny when someone buys them for 30 and charges this guy 60, because he didn't read the thread.


the pro-staffs are $30 and the Monarchs are $60 --- both nice deals


----------



## Romero14

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Going to be funny when someone buys them for 30 and charges this guy 60, because he didn't read the thread.


Not sure what you mean...why would I pay $60 for a $30 set of binos? I already bought a $30 pair of Prostaffs because the stores near me are out of Monarchs. I plan to pay $60 for a pair of Monarchs if I can get someone to pick them up for me.


----------



## acbone710

Does anyone have the SKU for the Monarch 3?

Sent from my SM-N950N using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipecrew

Yes can someone post the SKU for both the Prostaff and Monarchs? Or a copy of their receipt? It will make it easier to get them to match the price. 

I went to one store today and didn’t see any binoculars but I did see this sticker in the display case. Nice deal on a rangefinder if you can find one in stock:


----------



## xctrack101

Sometimes these binoculars are placed under the counter at the sporting goods register. This happened to me. They claimed they didn’t have any but when asked to check under the counter where items are also locked up, there they were. 
They are not visible to customers so if it’s showing they are in stock at your store, it may be worth a shot. 
I lucked out on a prostaff and a monarch. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Prostaff is 50305664

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Can someone post the SKU for the Monarch

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Here is the monarch SKU 23211325 

I purchased 2 pair this morning, goin to make great xmas gifts!


----------



## TyT10

hunterhewi said:


> Here is the monarch SKU 23211325
> 
> I purchased 2 pair this morning, goin to make great xmas gifts!


Can you tell a big difference between the two? I bought a couple of the Prostaffs. One for my dad and one for a beater pair. Might venture to get the Monarchs also and give the Other Prostaffs away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Was this online? Or in person in the store? 
Most of the Walmart’s around me listed them in stock, but price was regular price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xctrack101

In-store. Some stores are marked down to $30; others are still at $ 64 and higher. Apparently Walmart won’t price match with other Walmart stores


----------



## LarryB52

Anyone know of any Lacrosse boot discounts?

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

LarryB52 said:


> Anyone know of any Lacrosse boot discounts?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


What size? The smaller sizes go on sale pretty often


----------



## Daave

xctrack101 said:


> Sometimes these binoculars are placed under the counter at the sporting goods register. This happened to me. They claimed they didn’t have any but when asked to check under the counter where items are also locked up, there they were.
> They are not visible to customers so if it’s showing they are in stock at your store, it may be worth a shot.
> I lucked out on a prostaff and a monarch. Thanks for the heads up


Yes my Walmart said there was only one in stock when I got there he reached behind a bunch of stuff and I saw the other one. I was like hey I'll take that one too lol [emoji23]

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone on here have a walmart that has the Tactacam package in stock? If anyone is wanting some prostaff binos, id trade the binos for a tactacam package if your walmart has one for $35


----------



## xctrack101

prodefiant34 said:


> Picked up this tactacam at Walmart today for $35. Know nothing about it but for the price it’s worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is the UPC for this 850596007149 ? All my surrounding wal-marts show $148


----------



## LarryB52

Fezzik said:


> What size? The smaller sizes go on sale pretty often


13..yeah I can always find the smaller sizes on sale but never my size.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwmartin629

Moosejaw.com has lacrosse on sale with free shipping.


----------



## Fezzik

jwmartin629 said:


> Moosejaw.com has lacrosse on sale with free shipping.


I’d you go that route, active junky is giving 12% back at moosejaw


----------



## smokin x's

to all the guys who missed out on the prostaff 3's, theres 2 pair for sale in the classifieds. for $70 each [emoji23]

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

If anyone has a walmart with the tactacam for $35 i will gladly pay you to get one for me!


----------



## Dleigh31




----------



## Daave

hunterhewi said:


> If anyone has a walmart with the tactacam for $35 i will gladly pay you to get one for me!


Does it include the cam? It looks like a lot that just has adapters or something 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

dbow said:


> Does it include the cam? It looks like a lot that just has adapters or something
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Yes it included the cam. It has mtiple brackets to attach to bow or guns etc


----------



## smokin x's

hunterhewi said:


> Yes it included the cam. It has mtiple brackets to attach to bow or guns etc


I checked my local walmart today. They're still full price here.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Mine says they have 2 in stock but they are regular price


----------



## Falcon24

I had some poor teenage boy that was clearly shifted over from the electronics section on his hands and knees looking under the counter today. Online showed an unknown amount left in stock so hard telling. Took my $30 and got two middle of the road ribeyes and a 12 pack and turned my attention to college football.


----------



## Falcon24

Went to a different Walmart today. Found the Prostaff 3 still marked for $64 in the clearance aisle. I spoke to three different people and they all couldn’t get a price match done for me. I was told they’ll only price match was the Walmart.com website says, which according to them was still full price at $128. I went ahead and bought them for $64 in hope that within 7 days, they’ll drop the price. If not, looks like I have a $64 pair of Nikons to keep in the truck.


----------



## hanson.jonathan

Has anyone used the tatacam? Does it work well? 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I bought them for $64 and when they went to $30 I tried to get the price match but it was over 7 days. So they just returned them (I had the receipt) and resold me the same pair for $30.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24

Hopefully I find someone to do that for me as well. All three yellow vests that I spoke to today said that they would not honor that for an immediate exchange. It’s have to be registered back into the system before allowing the sale price to be honored....unless the website officially changes to $30. 



Fulldraw_76 said:


> I bought them for $64 and when they went to $30 I tried to get the price match but it was over 7 days. So they just returned them (I had the receipt) and resold me the same pair for $30.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Found a pair! Also if your there looking, found the scope for 30 bucks also!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

BUCKMASTER32 said:


> Found a pair! Also if your there looking, found the scope for 30 bucks also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Nice snag!


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Dove hunters deal. 29$ mojo dove. We've used them in a mallard decoy spread too. They work well. I paid $45 for mine.



https://amzn.to/2ZDnLRi


----------



## BeastModeHunter

$17.99 3 pk. Swhacker 100 grain. 2". https://amzn.to/2zGUWc9

1.75". 100 grain. Same price. https://amzn.to/2LfcxNy


----------



## Daave

hunterhewi said:


> Mine says they have 2 in stock but they are regular price


Same

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

I posted a thread about this, but I though I should put it here too. I created a page with links to the best deals for Labor Day. There are some really good discount codes and some great deals on outdoor gear if you are into lightweight or backpacking stuff.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-gear-sales-specials-labor-day/


----------



## macomb mike

Last pair at my local WalMart, they were not in the display case, they were actually on the counter, if you don't see them, ask.


----------



## Rev44

Anyone else able to get another pair of monarchs or prostaff? All out here


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

If anybody finds the tactacam and wants to trade for the binos let me know. Found the binos but can't locate the tactacam


Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

BUCKMASTER32 said:


> If anybody finds the tactacam and wants to trade for the binos let me know. Found the binos but can't locate the tactacam
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Bino and scopes are gone. Tactacam is there but at full price.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

Wow think this is the first time ive been AT to a deal. Went in last week and bought a pair of Monarch 3 10x42 for $60 and picked up 2 of the Leupold RX650s for $53. Wish they woulda had more in stock woulda bought them all lol. Meant to post the deals here but never got around to it, glad to see its already been posted. Guess ill have to go back and check for that tactacam deal


----------



## mlima5

BeastModeHunter said:


> $17.99 3 pk. Swhacker 100 grain. 2". https://amzn.to/2zGUWc9
> 
> 1.75". 100 grain. Same price. https://amzn.to/2LfcxNy


Seems swhackers go on sale from the same seller this time every year. Clicked to buy some more and it showed my exact same order from that seller mid August of last year


----------



## hunterhewi

Will buy a tactacam from anyone if their walmart has them for $35


----------



## twayne

macomb mike said:


> View attachment 6918373
> Last pair at my local WalMart, they were not in the display case, they were actually on the counter, if you don't see them, ask.


Did you get those for 30 even though they are marked 99?


----------



## macomb mike

twayne said:


> Did you get those for 30 even though they are marked 99?


Yes


----------



## NYyotekiller

First Lite is having their "opener sale" today.

https://www.firstlite.com/


----------



## Daave

Geez just bought the last Leupold RX650s rangefinder at my store. $54 what a deal!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Who's the go to site sponsor for Sitka? Used to be able to get 20 to 30 percent off through a couple different guys. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

CRE10 said:


> Who's the go to site sponsor for Sitka? Used to be able to get 20 to 30 percent off through a couple different guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would suggest you contact Bean Outdoors. I bought a sitka item from them last year. Price was very reasonable, they were easy to deal and had fast shipping. I wouldnt hesitate to contact them again if I was shopping for more sitka gear.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=144019


----------



## NYyotekiller

CRE10 said:


> Who's the go to site sponsor for Sitka? Used to be able to get 20 to 30 percent off through a couple different guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





Krazo said:


> I would suggest you contact Bean Outdoors. I bought a sitka item from them last year. Price was very reasonable, they were easy to deal and had fast shipping. I wouldnt hesitate to contact them again if I was shopping for more sitka gear.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=144019


I've bought a few things from Bean Outdoors. Great to deal with and would highly recommend.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

dbow said:


> Geez just bought the last Leupold RX650s rangefinder at my store. $54 what a deal!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Which would explain why I'm seeing them on FB marketplace for 110. "Gota double my money, durrrrr". People are so predictable.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

whats the Leupold RX650s rangefinder sku #


----------



## Daave

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> whats the Leupold RX650s rangefinder sku #


I don't know the sku but they were in the cabinet where the scopes are. The person working had to dig, they were marked $104 clearance but rang up as 54. No case.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> whats the Leupold RX650s rangefinder sku #


Someone posted it on this thread earlier. Scroll up a page or two.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pipecrew

Saw this in the display case. Out of stock of course!


----------



## olemossyhorns

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> whats the Leupold RX650s rangefinder sku #


Leupold RX-650 Laser Rangefinder, Black - 120464

MSRP: $277.99
SKU: 45049169
UPC: 030317006891


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

olemossyhorns said:


> Leupold RX-650 Laser Rangefinder, Black - 120464
> 
> MSRP: $277.99
> SKU: 45049169
> UPC: 030317006891



Thanks I was able to score one today useing brickseek


----------



## twayne

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thanks I was able to score one today useing brickseek


there are two available in Biloxi, MS. I cant get by there today but will try tomorrow. i have no use for them so if im lucky enough to grab them they will be for trade or sale (cost plus shipping).


----------



## rhs341

Don’t count on brickseek....I went by one today that showed 2 in stock....not to be found in the store


----------



## hunterhewi

Brickseek hasnt let me down yet! 4 pairs of binos, 2 prostaff and 2 monarchs plus todays score! Leupold rx 650! All for $250 out the door


----------



## gridman

huntinggeardeals shows the halo xr800 at gander with a headlamp on sale, sign up for emails and get another 10% off..........brought it down to 56 dollars, but shipping and tax made the final cost 66 and change..........all set to pull the trigger, but I don't need a third range finder..............but that is a honey of a deal..............no luck with brickseek leupolds


----------



## mlima5

Managed to find 2 of the Prostaff S3s at a different Walmart today. Have to say, they really impress me. Clarity wise they seem better than the Monarch 3s i got on sale last week or my Vortex Diamondback 10x50s. Both are double the price of the S3s! Hell of a week overall. Picked up 2 S3s, the Monarch 3s, and 2 of the Leuopold RX650s.

When i was in today they were blowing out trail cameras too. The S3s were marked 99 but rang up 30, so i had a hunch the trail cameras that were on clearance would actually ring up less too. Turns out i was right, heres a few of the deals that had interested me. Didnt end up buying any cameras though as I lost a few properties and now have more cameras than i could possibly put out.


-Mossy Oak Gamekeeper Cencus 1080 for $35
-Mossy Oak Gamekeeper Shadow for $19
-Moultrie W-35i for $19
-Moultrie M-50i for $30
-Primos Bulletproof for $13


----------



## z7hunter11

mlima5 said:


> Managed to find 2 of the Prostaff S3s at a different Walmart today. Have to say, they really impress me. Clarity wise they seem better than the Monarch 3s i got on sale last week or my Vortex Diamondback 10x50s. Both are double the price of the S3s! Hell of a week overall. Picked up 2 S3s, the Monarch 3s, and 2 of the Leuopold RX650s.
> 
> When i was in today they were blowing out trail cameras too. The S3s were marked 99 but rang up 30, so i had a hunch the trail cameras that were on clearance would actually ring up less too. Turns out i was right, heres a few of the deals that had interested me. Didnt end up buying any cameras though as I lost a few properties and now have more cameras than i could possibly put out.
> 
> 
> -Mossy Oak Gamekeeper Cencus 1080 for $35
> -Mossy Oak Gamekeeper Shadow for $19
> -Moultrie W-35i for $19
> -Moultrie M-50i for $30
> -Primos Bulletproof for $13


The Moultrie m50i is a steal at 30$. I bought 3, great photos. Videos are good but destroy the battery in about 3 weeks.


----------



## SoBlsd

Cabelas has nockturnal lighted nocks half price.


----------



## Honolua

Any good deals on good molded coolers? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow

WNY walmarts suck. None of the clearance items in these stores


----------



## whippedcream

Just got this update from cabelas. Decent price on hypodermics.


----------



## macomb mike

Just got back from picking up the Leupold rangefinder for $54, this Walmart showed limited availability, Brickseek has been spot on for me.


----------



## Ebard22

Honolua said:


> Any good deals on good molded coolers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Rtic is running 50% off on coolers. Got a nice soft cooler for 99


----------



## thelefty41

macomb mike said:


> Just got back from picking up the Leupold rangefinder for $54, this Walmart showed limited availability, Brickseek has been spot on for me.


I wish I could say the same. I went to a wal-mart that showed 2 cameras in stock on brickseek, but they were nowhere to be found. The manager at the store verified that they showed in stock but we could not locate them.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

thelefty41 said:


> I wish I could say the same. I went to a wal-mart that showed 2 cameras in stock on brickseek, but they were nowhere to be found. The manager at the store verified that they showed in stock but we could not locate them.


Same here on the rangefinders. Said two in stack but none available. It's a hit or miss in my experience.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

I picked up the last set of Nikon Prostaff 10x42 3s for 30$. Wish they had 2 sets, 1 for each of my boys. Solid glass for 30$


----------



## MIbowhunter49

thelefty41 said:


> I wish I could say the same. I went to a wal-mart that showed 2 cameras in stock on brickseek, but they were nowhere to be found. The manager at the store verified that they showed in stock but we could not locate them.


I've been calling to verify they are in stock before I go. Even that isn't good enough, because just the same in your experience, they are no where to be found. Now when I call I ask the person to physically verify where it is.

Had a guy the other day that I'm sure hid a couple trail cameras when I called and asked if they were in stock. You could hear the surprise in his voice when he saw the price. Probably waiting for payday.


----------



## Mike Higman

Ebard22 said:


> Rtic is running 50% off on coolers. Got a nice soft cooler for 99


FYI, they are always 30-70% off. It's their sales model. Doesn't make it a bad deal though. I've got a couple of their products. Sometimes certain items are discounted higher, but it's usually 30% off hard, 40% off soft, and 50% off drinkware.


----------



## AintNoGriz

Well my brother 2 hours away scored big for me on the Prostaff and the rangefinder. They had one prostaff left hidden in the gun case. They actually had sold the display model earlier in the day because they thought it was the last one they had. They had a clearance tag of $75 on it but my bro had here scan it and it was $30. 

Then they had one rangefinder left and he got that for me. Then saw the display model for the rangefinder and asked what they would sell the open box display model for. After checking with her manager she came back and said they would sell that one for $27!! SOLD!!!


----------



## Mike Higman

This just popped up on my radar today. You can get the new Moultrie XA and XV-7000i 20 MP cell cams for $110 after rebate at Academy. That;s ridiculously low for a high-quality cell cam. I put all the details on the camera and cell plans at the link below. Please use my link so I get credit for the referral. Thanks!
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/moultrie-mobile-trail-camera-rebate/


----------



## CRE10

Krazo said:


> I would suggest you contact Bean Outdoors. I bought a sitka item from them last year. Price was very reasonable, they were easy to deal and had fast shipping. I wouldnt hesitate to contact them again if I was shopping for more sitka gear.
> 
> https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=144019


Only 10% off. That's pretty weak.


----------



## Bigeclipse

CRE10 said:


> Only 10% off. That's pretty weak.


better than no percent off...


----------



## CRE10

Bigeclipse said:


> better than no percent off...


Not really. They don't carry inventory and drop ship. 20% is pretty common for many other vendors. Figured I'd try to support a sponsor, but not for that difference in price.


----------



## Krazo

CRE10 said:


> Not really. They don't carry inventory and drop ship. 20% is pretty common for many other vendors. Figured I'd try to support a sponsor, but not for that difference in price.


Maybe things changed but I called and spoke direct with them. think I was around a 25% discount and it shipped priority usps from their location in NC. I had good experience and good price. ymmv


----------



## geebop29

gridman said:


> huntinggeardeals shows the halo xr800 at gander with a headlamp on sale, sign up for emails and get another 10% off..........brought it down to 56 dollars, but shipping and tax made the final cost 66 and change..........all set to pull the trigger, but I don't need a third range finder..............but that is a honey of a deal..............no luck with brickseek leupolds


Thanks, just ordered one


----------



## Mike Higman

Just left Walgreens. They had 12-packs of Energizer lithiums for $12.99 in-store.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

Just heard Sam's had 18 pack lithium's for $18 and change. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbuckwacker

Scored a pair of $30 nikon prostaff binos. Thanks for posting the deal.


----------



## Louisiana

I’ve tried 4-5 Wal-Marts and I haven’t found a pair yet! This (50305664) is the correct SKU, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

Yes that is the SKU


----------



## Daave

Louisiana said:


> I’ve tried 4-5 Wal-Marts and I haven’t found a pair yet! This (50305664) is the correct SKU, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That number did not work for me

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer12345

Cabela's has rage hypodermic for $25

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Louisiana said:


> I’ve tried 4-5 Wal-Marts and I haven’t found a pair yet! This (50305664) is the correct SKU, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your time and fuel worth vs hitting 5 walmarts for some cheap binos? Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike

Well, it was worth it for me to drive 40 miles to get the Leupold range finder for $54


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

Millennium g100 on sale at macks prairie wings for 159. Email signup gets you 15 additional discount


----------



## muzzypower

Free ship too


----------



## optimal_max

Good deal on the M25 too- $85 after 15% discount


----------



## MOhunter08

Always call before traveling for those binos... brickseek said the 3 Walmarts I tried had them "in stock" or "limited availability." None of the Walmarts had them in stock.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I am not sure about other people's experience but around me it's almost impossible to get service at Walmart, let alone trying to track something down on the phone.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Nikon acculon range finder for 100 at cabelas ; use active junky for $ back 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/hun...ckdeals_LLC&WT.tsrc=AFF&utm_medium=AFF&rid=10


----------



## Daave

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I am not sure about other people's experience but around me it's almost impossible to get service at Walmart, let alone trying to track something down on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I literally had to get a manager to help me. You should have see the look in the disgruntled worker when I showed up again with a manager. However the manager dug and found what I wanted. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I am not sure about other people's experience but around me it's almost impossible to get service at Walmart, let alone trying to track something down on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I presented the SKU numbers for both sets of binos at a Walmart over the weekend. The person behind the hunting counter said that a manager would be better served to help me. The manager, of all people, told me that I'd need to give him the actual barcode for him to check instead of just the SKU if I wanted an accurate idea of inventory. Uhhhhh????? Huh? I bought a pair of Prostaff 3s for $64 last week, I may just stick with them at this point.


----------



## dt5150

i gave that sku # to them and they said it didn't exist.


----------



## Louisiana

Same thing just happened to me. They told me that SKU doesn’t exist and that I need a picture of the barcode. 
If anyone can post a pic of the barcode that would be great; although I know that may be unlikely. 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach

There are 2 pairs of prostaffs by me I asked mgr to adjust the price after showing him the prices in brick seek for 30. He told me they can’t adjust prices with other stores just Wal-Mart.com only. He said corporate changed their policy? He seemed annoyed and said other stores have specific reasons for discounts that may not effect his store.


----------



## macomb mike

Louisiana said:


> Same thing just happened to me. They told me that SKU doesn’t exist and that I need a picture of the barcode.
> If anyone can post a pic of the barcode that would be great; although I know that may be unlikely.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you pull up the SKU on Brickseek, you will be able to click on the barcode.


----------



## MountieHunter

I need a few more lifelines, anyone know any deals?


----------



## BeastModeHunter

These are a good deal! Muddy Sticks $13 Free shipping. Buy them individually, its MUCH cheaper that way!!

https://amzn.to/2PZZsNX


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

I went to two different Walmarts today and couldn't find any of the Leupold RX 650's for only 54$. But went to Gander mountain and picked up a Halo XR800 for only 64$, also includes a headlamp. Everything is 25% off at Gander Mountain right now so get there for some good deals. Don't know if the 25$ is online though. Was able to snag a nice covert mp8 for 75$


----------



## MIbowhunter49

BeastModeHunter said:


> These are a good deal! Muddy Sticks $13 Free shipping. Buy them individually, its MUCH cheaper that way!!
> 
> https://amzn.to/2PZZsNX


Good find. I was setting a stand last night, admiring how well these sticks set. They really bite into the tree well.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Good find. I was setting a stand last night, admiring how well these sticks set. They really bite into the tree well.


:thumbs_up Awesome! I have 8 on the way!


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

BeastModeHunter said:


> These are a good deal! Muddy Sticks $13 Free shipping. Buy them individually, its MUCH cheaper that way!!
> 
> https://amzn.to/2PZZsNX


Thanks, 4 on the way


----------



## MIbowhunter49

I was going thru my Amazon purchases, and apparently I nabbed a set of 3 in Jan of 2018 for 11 bucks a piece. This is a good price too, though.

They are heavy and loud, but I like them for state land spots. Use 2 Hawk heliums to take in and out with me, leave the muddys in the tree.


----------



## optimal_max

Just picked up one of those. For the size of the box they use, it must cost more to ship than what we pay for the item.


----------



## optimal_max

HALO XR800 for $63 at Gander

https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/halo...ng#pmid=ts-all-clearance&start=2&cgid=hunting


----------



## CarpCommander

Brickseek SUCKS. 

I’ve tried looking up several cams, binos, and the rangefinder. Haven’t gone bananas with traveling outta my way, but I’ve stopped at prolly 10 different stores for various clearance items, and have YET to find brickseek to be accurate on ANY of them. 

As I’m typing this, I just walked out of a Walmart that supposedly had a quantity of 6 Moultrie 35I for 19.99. Guess how many I found? Zero.

I’ve seen quantities of 2 at several other locations as far as cams, but they have none left in stock. So far for me, brickseek is batting a solid ZERO as far as accuracy. It’s hasnt been correct once. 

I’ve got a pile of clearance cams and even 2pr of clearance Nikons Ive found over the last few weeks just by pure luck, so I’m not hurting on those items, but it’s getting pretty frustrating trying to locate deals from brickseek. 


BTW, if anyone’s got a set of the Leupold rangefinders they wanna let go for a reasonable price shoot me a PM. I think all of those are loooong gone....


----------



## Falcon24

I tossed one more Hail Mary at a Walmart that I was traveling by. Saw on Brickseek that it had a “limited quantity” available for the Prostaff, nothing else showed in stock. I called in advance, dealt with the process to finally speak to a manager, and was told that I’d need to “just come in and have a look for myself because they don’t have any displays for the sale items mentioned.” Maybe I’m just getting crabby as I near my midlife crisis, but that wasn’t a response that I figured I’d hear from a manager, even at Walmart.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

They will not ship right away, but for $13.19 each I will gladly wait. The 3 pk is $22.42 more than buying three individually. 

https://amzn.to/2N8oUyo


----------



## Mike Higman

How about something besides Walmart optics?! The price on Moultrie MV2 Verizon dropped to $70 today, plus Moultrie is offering a $20 rebate. You can convert your Moultrie to a cell cam for $50!
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/moultrie-mv2-trail-camera-field-modem/


----------



## South Man

BeastModeHunter said:


> These are a good deal! Muddy Sticks $13 Free shipping. Buy them individually, its MUCH cheaper that way!!
> 
> https://amzn.to/2PZZsNX


That's a good deal! I have 4 on the way


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Looks like Gander Outdoors is going out of business (again..).

Whole store is 40% off, there are 3 around me in MI that are going under. I got 6 of the Classis 22" block targets for 48 bucks each. Going to make a range in my basement. Also got some Wildgame and Stealth Cams for 25 and 35, respectively.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Surprised nobody posted these. Nockturnals on sale at Basspro/cabelas. 

3 Pk S Nocks $12.49
https://Bass-Pro-Shops.vzck.net/c/1...asspro.com/shop/en/nockturnal-s-lighted-nocks

3 Pk H Nocks $12.49

https://Bass-Pro-Shops.vzck.net/c/1...ted-nocks-for-easton-or-carbon-express-arrows

3 Pk GT Nocks $12.49

https://Bass-Pro-Shops.vzck.net/c/1...ckturnal-gt-lighted-nocks-for-gold-tip-arrows

3 Pk X Nocks $12.49

https://Bass-Pro-Shops.vzck.net/c/1...-slim-arrows-with-half-outs-or-hidden-inserts


----------



## Mike Higman

Muddy Pro Stick 4-packs are $139.99 on Amazon. Not super cheap, but pretty sweet considering they have been nearly impossible to find the last 6 months.

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/muddy-the-pro-climbing-sticks-4-pack-amazon-deal/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhallett

optimal_max said:


> HALO XR800 for $63 at Gander
> 
> https://www.ganderoutdoors.com/halo...ng#pmid=ts-all-clearance&start=2&cgid=hunting


sold out online.


----------



## LarryB52

Out On A Limb discount code, anyone?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06

he is done doing sales till Feb.


----------



## updaeynon

Seeing ads for this store closing. Any experience with them? The pack, binos, and some of the camo looks promising.

https://tactical-grizzly.com


----------



## simshunter

My local Walmart had fiskars axes, bypass lopers, shears, and extendable pole saws 60% off today

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

updaeynon said:


> Seeing ads for this store closing. Any experience with them? The pack, binos, and some of the camo looks promising.
> 
> https://tactical-grizzly.com


Looks like overpriced China crap

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Bushnell 8x42 legend hd binoculars for &100
https://www.adorama.com/bs198042.ht...t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## Lennyo3034

updaeynon said:


> Seeing ads for this store closing. Any experience with them? The pack, binos, and some of the camo looks promising.
> 
> https://tactical-grizzly.com


That place has been "closing" for the last 2 years now.


----------



## swkslampe

Fezzik said:


> Bushnell 8x42 legend hd binoculars for &100
> https://www.adorama.com/bs198042.ht...t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


Welp thanks man I bought a pair. My fiance asked me why we need another pair and somehow I explained to her that each vehicle required a set so we didn’t have to move them around. It worked!


----------



## Jackle1886

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

swkslampe said:


> Welp thanks man I bought a pair. My fiance asked me why we need another pair and somehow I explained to her that each vehicle required a set so we didn’t have to move them around. It worked!


Until she reads this!! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

Went into a Gander today and the entire store was 40% off, going out of business?


----------



## smokin x's

mlima5 said:


> Went into a Gander today and the entire store was 40% off, going out of business?


wouldn't surprise me. 40% off and their prices would still be crazy high. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I heard they are going out.


----------



## gutshotem

I have a pair of prostaff 3s that my wife bought a few weeks back for $64. They haven't been used. If someone wants them, shoot me a PM. You'll have to cover shipping.


----------



## AthensShooter36

I started one of these on fb, if you have one give it I like and share 
(Hunting equipment deals) help it grow like this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthensShooter36

Hunting equipment deals

https://www.facebook.com/groups/909074669477813/?ref=share


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

Not a deal, just a major DB alert


----------



## Bigeclipse

Charman03 said:


> Not a deal, just a major DB alert
> 
> View attachment 6932099


Why is he a DB?


----------



## optimal_max

Bigeclipse said:


> Why is he a DB?


I dont get it either.


----------



## 2backstraps

optimal_max said:


> I dont get it either.


I think because he's selling the rangefinder and binos for a profit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03

optimal_max said:


> I dont get it either.


Well I didn’t post his entire listing, but essentially he said he won these and doesn’t need them, aka bought from Walmart for 35/54 and listing for 75/104. Could have not been a d bag and just let someone else purchase them who would actually use them. All for a couple bucks.


----------



## optimal_max

Charman03 said:


> Well I didn’t post his entire listing, but essentially he said he won these and doesn’t need them, aka bought from Walmart for 35/54 and listing for 75/104. Could have not been a d bag and just let someone else purchase them who would actually use them. All for a couple bucks.


Meh...big box stores do this thousands of times a day. Buy low sell high. It's not wrong just because it isn't a retail store that does it. I used to fund most of my hunting season buying and reselling.


----------



## Mike Higman

optimal_max said:


> Meh...big box stores do this thousands of times a day. Buy low sell high. It's not wrong just because it isn't a retail store that does it. I used to fund most of my hunting season buying and reselling.


Agree. Buying things low and reselling helps put food on my table and pay my mortgage. I don't lie about them, but I certainly will sell at the fair market value.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gutshotem

Charman03 said:


> Not a deal, just a major DB alert
> 
> View attachment 6932099


So you're good with Nikon and Leupold paying pennies for commies to build them with slave labor but you're crying about Manny making $90. Give me a break. Some people must lead really pathetic lives. 

Back on topic. 

Camofire has the OnX subs for $18 and $59 today.


----------



## Bergs

gutshotem said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Camofire has the OnX subs for $18 and $59 today.


Dang it, I just renewed this morning. I need to remember to check that site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

Charman03 said:


> Not a deal, just a major DB alert
> 
> View attachment 6932099


Get over it, whoever buys them is still getting a deal. Selling stuff for a profit is literally how stores stay in business, no difference if its a guy at home doing it. People gotta make money somehow.


----------



## Bergs

gutshotem said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Camofire has the OnX subs for $18 and $59 today.


Dang it, I just renewed this morning. I need to remember to check that site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergs

gutshotem said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Camofire has the OnX subs for $18 and $59 today.


Dang it, I just renewed this morning. I need to remember to check that site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bergs

Sorry about all the post. Phone had brain fart apparently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019946528

Alpha Burlies on sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrappyo

sweet thanks


----------



## jarhead1

Rinehart 18-1 was on sale at Fleet Farm for $99.99 plus a $20 mail in rebate from Rinehart and if you spent over $100 you got a $10 I store gift card . So final out of pocket $69.99


----------



## Louisiana

Looking for a seeder/spreader to attach to ATV hitch for planting of food plots. Any good deals anywhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H80Hunter

Louisiana said:


> Looking for a seeder/spreader to attach to ATV hitch for planting of food plots. Any good deals anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked into this a bit and was pretty underwhelmed with the reviews of all the options, let alone getting a good deal on one. FWIW the DR Power one and one by Buyers had the best reviews.


----------



## CBB

Camofire has onx memberships today..


----------



## CRE10

Louisiana said:


> Looking for a seeder/spreader to attach to ATV hitch for planting of food plots. Any good deals anywhere?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No deal but buy a Herd and have it for life.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

H80Hunter said:


> FWIW the DR Power one and one by Buyers had the best reviews.


Thanks for the intel - DR has a sale going on right now on theirs + free shipping.
Going to pull the trigger on that one.

CRE10 - the Herd brand looks awesome, just a little out of my price range. Thanks!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Muddy magnum harness 26$

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1..._content=prodblock2_link&utm_campaign=process


----------



## RC1139

Bushnell Trophy XLT Bone Collector 10x42 Binoculars + Harness $76.99 Amazon deal of the day
(can't post the link, post count too low)


----------



## booner21

RC1139 said:


> Bushnell Trophy XLT Bone Collector 10x42 Binoculars + Harness $76.99 Amazon deal of the day
> (can't post the link, post count too low)


Bought a set for my boy hope they pass as the real version. I am tired of trying to glass with my binoculars in the back seat and I am using the cheap toy version.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Hunt of the day has a good deal on Easton Axis arrows.

https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/easton-axis-arrow-shafts-1-dz/


----------



## optimal_max

NYyotekiller said:


> Hunt of the day has a good deal on Easton Axis arrows.
> 
> https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/easton-axis-arrow-shafts-1-dz/


Thats a nice deal on those


----------



## rhs341

Will the mid PLEASE change the pic for this thread....ugh


----------



## mlima5

BeastModeHunter said:


> $17.99 3 pk. Swhacker 100 grain. 2". https://amzn.to/2zGUWc9
> 
> 1.75". 100 grain. Same price. https://amzn.to/2LfcxNy


Anyone that purchased these BEWARE

I bought from this seller last year with no issues. Just received my 1" 100 grain order today though and what i got was cheap chinese knockoffs. Blades are a different size, color is wrong, the bands used to keep the blades shut are thick ribber bands instead of the swhacker bands. Not to mention they didnt even attempt to put them in swhacker packaging. It was literally 3 broadheads in a ziplock back. No extra bands, no practice head, just junk in a ziplock bag. They feel more cheaply made and i didnt weight them but they feel a bit lighter holding them next to a real swhacker. Not very happy, have already contacted amazon.


----------



## swkslampe

NYyotekiller said:


> Hunt of the day has a good deal on Easton Axis arrows.
> 
> https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/easton-axis-arrow-shafts-1-dz/


Does anybody know how old these arrows are? I’m interested but google tells me they are from 2009 maybe and there are problems with the finish wearing off?


----------



## smokin x's

any deals on lifelines?

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

smokin x's said:


> any deals on lifelines?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...MItu6Znbzt5AIVEtvACh169A-nEAQYBCABEgKTkfD_BwE


----------



## swkslampe

Good deal on Muddy Magnum Elite harness just picked one up for the lady friend. Midway has some good deals going on. https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...MIlPWRscTt5AIVkMDACh3kfwHeEAQYASABEgI64vD_BwE


----------



## MountieHunter

smokin x's said:


> any deals on lifelines?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


https://www.feradyne.com/g-tac-fall-defense-line/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

MountieHunter said:


> https://www.feradyne.com/g-tac-fall-defense-line/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dang it. lol I just ordered 6 milleniums from midway for 18 and change a piece this morning. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MountieHunter

smokin x's said:


> dang it. lol I just ordered 6 milleniums from midway for 18 and change a piece this morning.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I think you’re alright depending on shipping. If I remember right it’s like 20 bucks to ship these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP61

https://www.huntoftheday.com/


----------



## smokin x's

MountieHunter said:


> I think you’re alright depending on shipping. If I remember right it’s like 20 bucks to ship these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


alright I made out decent then. free shipping on orders over $49 from midway. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## skiop

MountieHunter said:


> https://www.feradyne.com/g-tac-fall-defense-line/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reflective....blah


----------



## smokin x's

swkslampe said:


> https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/1...MItu6Znbzt5AIVEtvACh169A-nEAQYBCABEgKTkfD_BwE


I couldn't get the link you posted to work on my phone, but I checked the site and picked up some millennium lifelines for a pretty decent price. Thanks!

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

smokin x's said:


> I couldn't get the link you posted to work on my phone, but I checked the site and picked up some millennium lifelines for a pretty decent price. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Good deal! I’ve been looking for a good price on them for a while finally pulled the trigger on some from the dreaded Dicks last week for $24.99. Then of course midway puts them on sale afterwards


----------



## smokin x's

swkslampe said:


> Good deal! I’ve been looking for a good price on them for a while finally pulled the trigger on some from the dreaded Dicks last week for $24.99. Then of course midway puts them on sale afterwards


That's usually how it goes for me!

I had my eye out for some a couple months ago but it slipped my mind until this week. 
$18 and change a piece with free shipping over $49 is hard to beat. 


Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24

smokin x's said:


> That's usually how it goes for me!
> 
> I had my eye out for some a couple months ago but it slipped my mind until this week.
> $18 and change a piece with free shipping over $49 is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


Thanks. Ordered three. Big priority for me since becoming a dad. $61.00 even with a change amount round-up for the NRA.


----------



## twayne

swkslampe said:


> smokin x's said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get the link you posted to work on my phone, but I checked the site and picked up some millennium lifelines for a pretty decent price. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal! I’ve been looking for a good price on them for a while finally pulled the trigger on some from the dreaded Dicks last week for $24.99. Then of course midway puts them on sale afterwards
Click to expand...




smokin x's said:


> swkslampe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal! I’ve been looking for a good price on them for a while finally pulled the trigger on some from the dreaded Dicks last week for $24.99. Then of course midway puts them on sale afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> That's usually how it goes for me!
> 
> I had my eye out for some a couple months ago but it slipped my mind until this week.
> $18 and change a piece with free shipping over $49 is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Im sure this isn’t the right thread to ask this but does anyone know what size this rope is? 3/8” ?


----------



## mlima5

mlima5 said:


> Anyone that purchased these BEWARE
> 
> I bought from this seller last year with no issues. Just received my 1" 100 grain order today though and what i got was cheap chinese knockoffs. Blades are a different size, color is wrong, the bands used to keep the blades shut are thick ribber bands instead of the swhacker bands. Not to mention they didnt even attempt to put them in swhacker packaging. It was literally 3 broadheads in a ziplock back. No extra bands, no practice head, just junk in a ziplock bag. They feel more cheaply made and i didnt weight them but they feel a bit lighter holding them next to a real swhacker. Not very happy, have already contacted amazon.


Follow up to this

Left negative feedback and started the process for a return yesterday. They emailed me back offering to send me back double what i spent if i removed the negative feedback. They wanted me to send them picture proof it wasnt real first as well. Didnt respond as i was going to contact amazon direct. Just got another email saying they sent me the full amount back already plus $10 with no need to return the items, again asking to please remove the negative feedback. Sketchy seller is an understatement


----------



## smokin x's

twayne said:


> Im sure this isn’t the right thread to ask this but does anyone know what size this rope is? 3/8” ?


I'm assuming 10-11mm range. but I don't know exactly. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbill2588

Just tried midwayusa and had 3 lifelines and a mag and it was charging 13.99 for shipping?? What am I doing wrong or anybody with a promo code for shipping?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

wildbill2588 said:


> Just tried midwayusa and had 3 lifelines and a mag and it was charging 13.99 for shipping?? What am I doing wrong or anybody with a promo code for shipping?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the code was either FREESHIP23 or FREE23.

I went to check out and "free shipping on orders of $49 or more" appeared at the top of the page, I clicked on it and it gave the code. Might have just been a deal yesterday. I'm not exactly sure how promo codes usually work for midway. 


Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I think the free shipping deal ended yesterday. I got an email saying time running out for Free shipping.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

mlima5 said:


> Follow up to this
> 
> Left negative feedback and started the process for a return yesterday. They emailed me back offering to send me back double what i spent if i removed the negative feedback. They wanted me to send them picture proof it wasnt real first as well. Didnt respond as i was going to contact amazon direct. Just got another email saying they sent me the full amount back already plus $10 with no need to return the items, again asking to please remove the negative feedback. Sketchy seller is an understatement


Same with me. The broad heads are clearly knockoffs. I contacted Amazon and the seller credited me back my original purchase amount with no need to return the items. Plus they sent me $5 credit to their store - not going to be using that!!

Do not purchase from the seller Mr. Right!!


----------



## Jwterry3

Looking for a 15-18ft ladder stand with a decent platform.....any deals?


----------



## CRE10

Jwterry3 said:


> Looking for a 15-18ft ladder stand with a decent platform.....any deals?


Check Field and Stream shop. They make a really nice one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlima5

Louisiana said:


> Same with me. The broad heads are clearly knockoffs. I contacted Amazon and the seller credited me back my original purchase amount with no need to return the items. Plus they sent me $5 credit to their store - not going to be using that!!
> 
> Do not purchase from the seller Mr. Right!!


You got jipped then i got straight up $10 cash back without even asking lol. I contacted amazon as well, had a full conversation with the support. Sent them proof of the emails i got from Mr Right offering to pay me to remove the negative reviews as well as talking about how they are selling counterfeit goods. Hope they remove him from Amazon, sounded promising but im supposedly getting an update email from amazon after they look into it so well see


----------



## NYyotekiller

Field & Stream has a good deal on 2018 Fanatic bibs. 

https://t.fieldandstreamshop.com/p/...15822137/15SITMFNTCBBVXXXXAPB?uniqueID=736270


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Removing because this doesn't look like a legit deal.


----------



## Tbass3574

Primos bullet proof 02 14mp on sale at academy for 29.99 I’ve got a couple of these can’t beat it for that price, plus free shipping. Link is through mike from hunting gear deals so he gets the credit and the business

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...y-sports/?mc_cid=a81e54bb03&mc_eid=d7a8fcb7db


----------



## camaro3984

Tbass3574 said:


> Primos bullet proof 02 14mp on sale at academy for 29.99 I’ve got a couple of these can’t beat it for that price, plus free shipping. Link is through mike from hunting gear deals so he gets the credit and the business
> 
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...y-sports/?mc_cid=a81e54bb03&mc_eid=d7a8fcb7db


Just picked up 3 of these!!! My wife is going to kill me. ha ha


----------



## Tbass3574

camaro3984 said:


> Just picked up 3 of these!!! My wife is going to kill me. ha ha


Same, better to ask for forgiveness than permission in this case


----------



## Mike Higman

Tbass3574 said:


> Primos bullet proof 02 14mp on sale at academy for 29.99 I’ve got a couple of these can’t beat it for that price, plus free shipping. Link is through mike from hunting gear deals so he gets the credit and the business
> 
> https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/po...y-sports/?mc_cid=a81e54bb03&mc_eid=d7a8fcb7db


Thank you sirs! Camaro and Tbass, your wives should be thanking you for saving so much money.


----------



## Mike Higman

$219.99 is a really great deal on the XOP Ambush. This is their sitdown climber for those wondering.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/xop-ambush-climber-deal/


----------



## Fezzik

25% off darn tough socks 

https://www.gobros.com/darn-tough.html?irgwc=1&clickid=TST2aMXSCxyJU-DwUx0Mo38wUknxt-1-PQcUSc0


----------



## Ruger35

If you search through Amazon's fall deals you can get Lonewolf stands and sticks with 20% cash back if you use your Amazon card.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Ruger35 said:


> If you search through Amazon's fall deals you can get Lonewolf stands and sticks with 20% cash back if you use your Amazon card.


Good find. I couldn't find it advertised as a part of the sale, but I see now that there is a discount plus the cash back.


----------



## Bkb06

Academy sports has 50% off clearance items that end in 7. Went today and picked up some fishing stuff and had some gold tip hunter xt arrows marked down. 28 bucks with the discount already fletched, nocked and has inserts included.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABEAR491

https://scentcrusher.com/travel-closet-2019/ on sale for 149.99. They are still 250 on a lot of sites when I looked it up on Google. Amazon is also 149.99 with prime


----------



## smokin x's

Fezzik said:


> 25% off darn tough socks
> 
> https://www.gobros.com/darn-tough.html?irgwc=1&clickid=TST2aMXSCxyJU-DwUx0Mo38wUknxt-1-PQcUSc0


thanks for that. Just picked up a few more pair of the hiker crew, by far the best socks ive ever owned. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Anyone see anymore good deals on binos? One of my sons got the pair of Nikons I bought my other son would like a pair as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any deals on tree harnesses?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Safety ropes $17

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


----------



## CBB

Local shop had an open box pair of Vortex Diamondback 8x42s for 75$.. figured that would work for him. He'll be happy


----------



## Tbass3574

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any deals on tree harnesses?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Keep checking camofire, practically every week they have muddy ones for 35


----------



## Tbass3574

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any deals on tree harnesses?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Ask and you shall receive, hawk and muddy harnesses on sale at camofire as low as 35.99


----------



## CRE10

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any deals on tree harnesses?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Midway had some real cheap.


----------



## Mike Higman

Gander Outdoors is selling some of their house brand cheap on Amazon today as the deal of the day. You can pick up some camo or a Havalon knockoff skinning knife for cheap.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...-from-gander-outdoors-amazon-deal-of-the-day/


----------



## hunterhewi

Mike Higman said:


> Gander Outdoors is selling some of their house brand cheap on Amazon today as the deal of the day. You can pick up some camo or a Havalon knockoff skinning knife for cheap.
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...-from-gander-outdoors-amazon-deal-of-the-day/


Thanks for this! Just order a couple sets of camo!


----------



## NYyotekiller

Mike Higman said:


> Gander Outdoors is selling some of their house brand cheap on Amazon today as the deal of the day. You can pick up some camo or a Havalon knockoff skinning knife for cheap.
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...-from-gander-outdoors-amazon-deal-of-the-day/


These seem like some very good prices.

Does anyone have any of this camo already? Just looking for a review on if its any good or not.


----------



## hunterhewi

NYyotekiller said:


> These seem like some very good prices.
> 
> Does anyone have any of this camo already? Just looking for a review on if its any good or not.


I was wondering the same, but i figured what the heck for the price im buyin some. If i dont like it ill return it to the store in Wichita.


----------



## Louisiana

Mike Higman said:


> a Havalon knockoff skinning knife for cheap.
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/por...-from-gander-outdoors-amazon-deal-of-the-day/


Does anyone still see this knife on the site? I can't find it.


----------



## Fezzik

Louisiana said:


> Does anyone still see this knife on the site? I can't find it.


Was there earlier, likely sold out


----------



## Honolua

There is a Sale at GhostBlind again some stuff is like $100 off. Enter code *WESTEN15* at checkout for an additional 15% off.


----------



## buckaholic84

Probably get shunned but thought id pass on...20% off online this weekend at Dicks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion

buckaholic84 said:


> Probably get shunned but thought id pass on...20% off online this weekend at Dicks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Would not shop at CommuDICKS for 50% off........


----------



## Krazo

buckaholic84 said:


> Probably get shunned but thought id pass on...20% off online this weekend at Dicks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ha! Rather pay full price.


----------



## byg

I have some of the gander camo, pretty decent stuff for the price, I like the camo color also


----------



## Mike Higman

Lots of good deals listed today. Sitka and Kryptek on camofire, kuiu fall sale, natchez promo codes, muddy pro sticks, optics planet code, and more. I appreciate if you would use the links on my site so I can get a small commission.
huntinggeardeals.com

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Louisiana

20% off Summits entire site
Code: SUM20OFF2029
summitstands.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88

Louisiana said:


> 20% off Summits entire site
> Code: SUM20OFF2029
> summitstands.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The code is actually SUM20OFF2019 but thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Mike Higman said:


> Lots of good deals listed today. Sitka and Kryptek on camofire, kuiu fall sale, natchez promo codes, muddy pro sticks, optics planet code, and more. I appreciate if you would use the links on my site so I can get a small commission.
> huntinggeardeals.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Whenever I hit the “shop now” link, it doesn’t let me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straw

Sitka took box for 125 on hunt of the day right now


----------



## Mike Higman

gridman said:


> Whenever I hit the “shop now” link, it doesn’t let me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Mike Higman

First Lite is taking 40% off their Woody Grit Muck Boots making them $90. They are a limited run item. They aren't a partner of ours so I don't have a link through my site.
https://www.firstlite.com/products/muck-boots


----------



## smokin x's

midway has free shipping again on orders over $49. code: freeship1016

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

LW Stick 3-Packs are only $116.16 on Amazon right now. Only 9 left so they are going to sell out, especially since it's going to my email list and I already posted on FB. 
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/lone-wolf-3-piece-climbing-sticks-amazon-deal/


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Mike Higman said:


> LW Stick 3-Packs are only $116.16 on Amazon right now. Only 9 left so they are going to sell out, especially since it's going to my email list and I already posted on FB.
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/lone-wolf-3-piece-climbing-sticks-amazon-deal/


Already back to 140 -_-


----------



## rako

Academy has their oversize hang-on stands on sale for $62.99. I've been waiting for them to go on sale. Other than being heavy, I've heard good things about them.
https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-oversize-hang-on-treestand-111154088#repChildCatid=4754220


----------



## MIbowhunter49

rako said:


> Academy has their oversize hang-on stands on sale for $62.99. I've been waiting for them to go on sale. Other than being heavy, I've heard good things about them.
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-oversize-hang-on-treestand-111154088#repChildCatid=4754220


That's a good looking stand for the price!


----------



## Ruger35

Amazon has the Stealth Cam PX36 No Glow with 8 batteries and a 8 GB SD card for 74.99. Same price that Camofire had just the camera for the other day. Got mine today.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B8G7KK6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Sitka Celcius jacket on sale for 150, only M and L available..

https://www.fieldandstreamshop.com/...rch_PageElement_nosearch_rr_5_9137_&rrec=true


----------



## Detect

Bushnell 8x42 Legend Ultra HD $99 free shipping

https://www.adorama.com/bs198042.html


----------



## Rev44

Detect said:


> Bushnell 8x42 Legend Ultra HD $99 free shipping
> 
> https://www.adorama.com/bs198042.html


These any good? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

rako said:


> Academy has their oversize hang-on stands on sale for $62.99. I've been waiting for them to go on sale. Other than being heavy, I've heard good things about them.
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/game-winner-oversize-hang-on-treestand-111154088#repChildCatid=4754220


Ordered one. Other than hossing into the tree, looks like it will be good for long sets.

Meat


----------



## LarryB52

Anyone have a Blackovis discount code? Looking for a base layer and haven't seen anything come through Camofire in a while.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

I think Gander outdoors forgot a 1 in front of the price of a new trophy taker lockup rest. It is on their site for $18.99. I think it is a mistake but it may be just the price they are selling them at. Don't know, but I am in the market for a rest and it is going to be a trophy taker lockup this time.


----------



## Goodtime

sjj1856 said:


> I think Gander outdoors forgot a 1 in front of the price of a new trophy taker lockup rest. It is on their site for $18.99. I think it is a mistake but it may be just the price they are selling them at. Don't know, but I am in the market for a rest and it is going to be a trophy taker lockup this time.


I got 6, forgot to go through active junky to get 4% back though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

Goodtime said:


> I got 6, forgot to go through active junky to get 4% back though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered 1 and they charged my card, but I will be surprised if they let it go out. I have a feeling that is a mistake but I thought I would go for it anyway and see.


----------



## JordanUnderscor

sjj1856 said:


> I ordered 1 and they charged my card, but I will be surprised if they let it go out. I have a feeling that is a mistake but I thought I would go for it anyway and see.


I don’t even need one but for $20, that’ll be in my archery box for later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedantler2

I bought 3!


----------



## Fulldraw_76

No LH ones on the website

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

sjj1856 said:


> I think Gander outdoors forgot a 1 in front of the price of a new trophy taker lockup rest. It is on their site for $18.99. I think it is a mistake but it may be just the price they are selling them at. Don't know, but I am in the market for a rest and it is going to be a trophy taker lockup this time.


I almost pulled the trigger on one but its showing as back ordered at that price. Doubt anyone will actually see it for that price but I could be wrong. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodtime

smokin x's said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on one but its showing as back ordered at that price. Doubt anyone will actually see it for that price but I could be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


When i ordered it said in stock, we’ll see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Goodtime said:


> When i ordered it said in stock, we’ll see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It showed as in stock on the main page for me, but once I got to the cart to check out it showed as backordered. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

ya shows back ordered now


----------



## PA_ENGR

I didn’t know Archerytalks new motto was “Archers helping archer make money”. 6 rests come on. Sure you find these tests for $80 in the classified just like the binoculars a couple months back.


----------



## Goodtime

PA_ENGR said:


> I didn’t know Archerytalks new motto was “Archers helping archer make money”. 6 rests come on. Sure you find these tests for $80 in the classified just like the binoculars a couple months back.


Way to butt in on something you know nothing about. I actually own 4 bows myself and have many friends that own bows, if you can imagine. So if i buy extra rests and give them or sell them cheap to my buddies, i don’t think it’s really any of your business. And maybe you will see these rests, or the ones they replace in the classifieds. You won’t have to buy them. I’m sorry you missed out on the deal and got your feelings hurt. And if i do sell them for $80 i think that’s better than whoever buys them having to pay $119 to gander isn’t it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR

Goodtime said:


> Way to butt in on something you know nothing about. I actually own 4 bows myself and have many friends that own bows, if you can imagine. So if i buy extra rests and give them or sell them cheap to my buddies, i don’t think it’s really any of your business. And maybe you will see these rests, or the ones they replace in the classifieds. You won’t have to buy them. I’m sorry you missed out on the deal and got your feelings hurt. And if i do sell them for $80 i think that’s better than whoever buys them having to pay $119 to gander isn’t it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can say the same to you sir. Look in the classifieds in a couple weeks and bet you’ll see what I mean. I guess the Walmart Nikon binoculars magically appeared there on their own.
Some people don’t have much money let alone have 4-6 bows. Must be nice to look done on the less fortunate people


----------



## Goodtime

PA_ENGR said:


> I can say the same to you sir. Look in the classifieds in a couple weeks and bet you’ll see what I mean. I guess the Walmart Nikon binoculars magically appeared there on their own.
> Some people don’t have much money let alone have 4-6 bows. Must be nice to look done on the less fortunate people


How can u say i looked down on anyone? I have worked since i was able to. If someone is able to get some deals and pass deals on and make a little money who cares, its called capitalism, happens every day. Do you think your archery shop is not making money, how dare the fellow archers make money on other archers. I might buy 2 more bows to have enough for all of my rests, get over it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Simmer down fellas, let’s keep this thread on track! Capitalism isn’t an offense.


----------



## Ebard22

I ordered a nomad hooded jacket Gander outdoors had marked down from 159 to 16$ a couple weeks ago only in size medium for my nephew. Never expected to actually see it but sure enough it showed up a week later. So I would not be surprised to see them honor the deal on rests.


----------



## optimal_max

Good find on those TT rests. we'll see if they ship at that price.


----------



## gridman

I Bought one, backordered, said they will email me when it ships...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

Also just ordered one. We will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco14

MOhunter08 said:


> Also just ordered one. We will see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got two fellas- let’s hope they ship!


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks for the Trophy Taker deal through Gander Outdoors. I just ordered one and my card has already been charged so fingers crossed it will ship at that awesome price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beaverman

Got an email from Gander this morning updating me on the backorder status and if you read the item description it comes back as lighted nocks not the rests

TC HNTR LIGHT NOCK 623882 2EA $18.99 $37.98


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

If anyone sees trail cams on sale please let me know.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkb06

beaverman said:


> Got an email from Gander this morning updating me on the backorder status and if you read the item description it comes back as lighted nocks not the rests
> 
> TC HNTR LIGHT NOCK 623882 2EA $18.99 $37.98


I got the same email. I verified and my confirmation is right, and they still have them listed as rests on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

Bkb06 said:


> I got the same email. I verified and my confirmation is right, and they still have them listed as rests on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I better not end up with lighted nocks lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bkb06

JordanUnderscor said:


> Same here. I better not end up with lighted nocks lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I said the same thing! I thought of emailing them and letting them know my confirmation is different than my backorder notification but not sure if I should wait it out or bring attention to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Widgeon84

Any deals out there on youth camo (bibs/jacket, or one piece suit) for a 5 year old. Need something for two seasons before he out grows it. So doesn't need to be top of the line.


----------



## Bkb06

Widgeon84 said:


> Any deals out there on youth camo (bibs/jacket, or one piece suit) for a 5 year old. Need something for two seasons before he out grows it. So doesn't need to be top of the line.


My local academy had a sale going on and had clothes marked down. Plenty of youth stuff at the one I went to. I picked up a couple long sleeve shirts for myself. Came out to be 74 cents a piece yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

I ALMOST pulled the trigger on that. Hope it turns out ok for u guys


----------



## sjj1856

Eddie12 said:


> Thanks for the Trophy Taker deal through Gander Outdoors. I just ordered one and my card has already been charged so fingers crossed it will ship at that awesome price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an email today confirming my order and it shows the TT rest at $18.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Eddie12

Yeah same here and my email confirmation shows the rest. I guess we shall see once it ships...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

Anyone have any sales on lifelines?


----------



## Tbass3574

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> If anyone sees trail cams on sale please let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Academy’s got the primos bullet 14mp believe they are free shipping too for 30


https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/primos-bullet-proof-2-140-mp-game-camera#repChildCatid=7416503


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Tbass3574 said:


> Academy’s got the primos bullet 14mp believe they are free shipping too for 30
> 
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/primos-bullet-proof-2-140-mp-game-camera#repChildCatid=7416503


Thanks, I'm afraid to buy more. I bought 2 of the ones last year when they were on sale. 1 lasted a year after getting water in it. The other one was for a gift.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdsp

Gander is definitely shipping the lighted nocks. They offered me the rest for a 20% discount and told me to keep the nocks and will be receiving a full refund. They had the item number messed up on their end.


----------



## MOhunter08

Prdsp said:


> Gander is definitely shipping the lighted nocks. They offered me the rest for a 20% discount and told me to keep the nocks and will be receiving a full refund. They had the item number messed up on their end.


Dang it... but still not bad for free lighted nocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Prdsp said:


> Gander is definitely shipping the lighted nocks. They offered me the rest for a 20% discount and told me to keep the nocks and will be receiving a full refund. They had the item number messed up on their end.


Ah shoot... i ordered two of them. Both confirmation emails showed the rest not nocks. well see. They fixed the price online....


----------



## Bkb06

Got an email from gander telling me they are cancelling my order and that there was a mix up on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

Dang it I just called Gander in regards to my order and well they screwed up. The lady told me it was a misprint and that it should have been for a set of lighted knocks. Well my order is now canceled and they are sending me a $10 gift card for the inconvenience. Oh and the normal 2-3 business days for the refund to go back on my card as well. It was too good to be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bootheeltechy

2019 Kelvin Hoody for $199. Pretty good deal! Picked up an extra large sub alpine.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Bkb06 said:


> Got an email from gander telling me they are cancelling my order and that there was a mix up on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same....

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

Natchez shooting supply has bushnell Prime 1300 range finder with ARC for 124.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

dbow said:


> Same....
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I havent heard anything from them since my order confirmation on friday


----------



## sjj1856

hunterhewi said:


> I havent heard anything from them since my order confirmation on friday


I just got the backordered email. I think they are doing the old switcharoo with the lighted nocks to try to keep the money hoping to just ship out a different product later. I guess I will call them and get a $10 gift card. I probably won't ever order from them but if I do, I'll save $10. If enough of us get $10 gift cards then one of us could get a rest out of it.


----------



## sjj1856

sjj1856 said:


> I just got the backordered email. I think they are doing the old switcharoo with the lighted nocks to try to keep the money hoping to just ship out a different product later. I guess I will call them and get a $10 gift card. I probably won't ever order from them but if I do, I'll save $10. If enough of us get $10 gift cards then one of us could get a rest out of it.


I called them and they could not figure out what happened after going through 2 different people. I told her I wanted the product I ordered and not the product that was back ordered. She tried to discount the product I ordered to the price but her system would not let her discount it at all. She offered me 10% off of another product but I would have to call in and order if i wanted something else in order to get the discount. I am willing to bet that if I call in an order they will have no idea what I am talking about. Gander is kind of a mess. I have never ordered from them before and now I know why. It was worth a shot at that low price, but it didn't work out. If you don't respond the the backorder notice they will ship lighted nocks.


----------



## gridman

I just got the email, they cancelled the order and refunded my money, but they did offer a price of 90.99 as opposed to the 123.99 price tag........ I declined, I think that still isn’t a bad deal for that rest all things considered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Det

I had ordered 2 TT rests and received the order confirmation (backordered) and paypal payment confirmation.

Then Gander sent me an email stating the lighted nocks were on backorder.

Called them and cancelled the order

She did say the only way that price would have been honored is if the order had shipped out before being backordered.

Maybe someone will get lucky.


----------



## Gamover06

It is surprising how so many people got different offers. ($10 gift cars, 20% off rest, keep the nocks plus 20% off rest, 10% off an item) no consistency for so many orders.


----------



## hunterhewi

Got the confirmation they shipped nocks i called and she said she can refund my full amount and i can keep the nocks since they already shipped


----------



## LarryB52

Is this a post about "deals" or gander outdoors and a $124 rest y'all thought you actually getting for $19? Let's get back on topic fellas.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleigh31

Bushnell Legend Ultra HD Roof Prism Binocular

https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Legend-Ultra-Binocular-Realtree/dp/B002008S4I/ref=lp_19900400011_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1571784093&sr=1-3


----------



## LarryB52

Dleigh31 said:


> Bushnell Legend Ultra HD Roof Prism Binocular
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Legend-Ultra-Binocular-Realtree/dp/B002008S4I/ref=lp_19900400011_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1571784093&sr=1-3


Not sure if Vortex is better but they have even better deals on them on Camofire.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterhewi

LarryB52 said:


> Is this a post about "deals" or gander outdoors and a $124 rest y'all thought you actually getting for $19? Let's get back on topic fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Sorry, didnt realize you were moderating this forum


----------



## LarryB52

hunterhewi said:


> Sorry, didnt realize you were moderating this forum


It's cool bro. Sorry, didn't know you couldn't read "New Post Season Deals"..not New Post Season Discussion 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryB52

hunterhewi said:


> Sorry, didnt realize you were moderating this forum


As long as you've been around you should know everything in this forum has its place. No one wants to read through all the clutter looking for the deals the post is actually for. I'm done now, this is just more clutter.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Kryptek has a 30-40% off sale right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzypower

It’s normal in this thread to discuss the outcome of deals too good to be true. Part of the fun


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

hunterhewi said:


> Sorry, didnt realize you were moderating this forum


Be nice to have a thread for deals and another thread for the deal discussion. It would keep everything cleaner IMO.

What do I know though. Nothing against anyone specifically or personally. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

Didn't get the deal on the TT rest but found a good deal on an nap apache. 

https://www.sierra.com/micro-apache...ezKvCxvoLC8aApehEALw_wcB&codes-processed=true


----------



## Fezzik

Thanks to Bbloom96 for this

Costco has 20 packs of energizer lithium for 13.99


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> Thanks to Bbloom96 for this
> 
> Costco has 20 packs of energizer lithium for 13.99


Online? The ones in my store are 16.99, which is still an excellent deal btw.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

LarryB52 said:


> Is this a post about "deals" or gander outdoors and a $124 rest y'all thought you actually getting for $19? Let's get back on topic fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


It's all part of the same thread. Obviously those who participated want to know the status of the deal. Don't like it scroll past.


----------



## CRE10

IA Monsterbuck said:


> It's all part of the same thread. Obviously those who participated want to know the status of the deal. Don't like it scroll past.


Exactly. But some want to be whiny babies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor02TA

Got a flyer in the mail today from Scheels. 30% off Arctic Shield. Elite Body suit is $175. Reg. $249. Good October 26th-November 3rd. I know guys raved about this over the IWOM or HBS.


----------



## mikear

Trevor02TA said:


> Got a flyer in the mail today from Scheels. 30% off Arctic Shield. Elite Body suit is $175. Reg. $249. Good October 26th-November 3rd. I know guys raved about this over the IWOM or HBS.


In store only, or starting on a specific date?


----------



## 2Rsquared

Fezzik said:


> Thanks to Bbloom96 for this
> 
> Costco has 20 packs of energizer lithium for 13.99


Anymore info on the Energizer batteries? In-store or online? 

I looked online at Costco and all I could find were Duracell and Kirkland Signature alkaline batteries. I believe that this is all that they carry in my local store as well. 

May be dependent on location as each Costco store seems to carry different stuff based on region. 

Btw...their website is less to be desired. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

Trevor02TA said:


> Got a flyer in the mail today from Scheels. 30% off Arctic Shield. Elite Body suit is $175. Reg. $249. Good October 26th-November 3rd. I know guys raved about this over the IWOM or HBS.


Sizing on AS is goofy but if you search on here you can get an idea. I've had HBS and Iwom. I prefer the AS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Widgeon84

Amazon has 3 lone wolf sticks for $119


----------



## Fezzik

2Rsquared said:


> Anymore info on the Energizer batteries? In-store or online?
> 
> I looked online at Costco and all I could find were Duracell and Kirkland Signature alkaline batteries. I believe that this is all that they carry in my local store as well.
> 
> May be dependent on location as each Costco store seems to carry different stuff based on region.
> 
> Btw...their website is less to be desired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In store, just grabbed 4 - 20 packs at my local Costco for 13.99 each. They do not show online for my local store either.


----------



## Honolua

sjj1856 said:


> Didn't get the deal on the TT rest but found a good deal on an nap apache.
> 
> https://www.sierra.com/micro-apache...ezKvCxvoLC8aApehEALw_wcB&codes-processed=true


The Nap Apache rests are insanely good. I've had a few.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

CRE10 said:


> Sizing on AS is goofy but if you search on here you can get an idea. I've had HBS and Iwom. I prefer the AS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I bought an xl at 6’3 220 and thought I was going to drown in it


----------



## Broadside Only

Field Supply has a Halo range finder with angle compensation for 69 bucks; MSRP was 170. I know this isn't top of the line optics, but it seems like a good deal. I have a Nikon but somehow I always end up finding it in my son's pack! I ordered this as a backup or for the times mine has "disappeared". I have not received it yet, so can't speak firsthand, but Academy does have some favorable reviews. Only negatives seem to be difficulty reading ranges in low light which seems to be universally true for all inexpensive brands and models and inability to read out to 1,ooo yards as advertised which is meaningless to me.

https://www.fieldsupply.com/halo-z10xca-laser-range-finder-rtx.html


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> In store, just grabbed 4 - 20 packs at my local Costco for 13.99 each. They do not show online for my local store either.


Guess I'll check again, on sale maybe? I bought them 2 weeks ago at mine for 16.99. If you're up to it text me a pic of your receipt. 816-786-4883, if not no worries .


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> In store, just grabbed 4 - 20 packs at my local Costco for 13.99 each. They do not show online for my local store either.


Still 16.99 here


----------



## twayne

Anyone know of a deal on whitetail decoys?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

The Arctic shield deal at Scheels is good to go just ordered a large body insulator suit this morning.


----------



## muzzypower

Sizing is big on those fyi. Im 5’9.5” and 190 and had to exchange for a med


----------



## pooh4459

Is there a promo code for scheels artic shield cause I go to checkout and its regular prce?


----------



## CRE10

k'em-n-g'em said:


> I bought an xl at 6’3 220 and thought I was going to drown in it


I'm same size. I started with XXL then XL and eventually settled on Large I think.


----------



## Trevor02TA

Same here. 6’3” 220. Bought a large and could probably use a medium


----------



## shodid

Looking forward to Black Friday to buy my first compound bow. Anybody have a line on where to look?


----------



## Falcon24

shodid said:


> Looking forward to Black Friday to buy my first compound bow. Anybody have a line on where to look?


Classifieds on here is a better option as opposed to a (likely) big box store that acknowledges Black Friday.


----------



## CRE10

shodid said:


> Looking forward to Black Friday to buy my first compound bow. Anybody have a line on where to look?


I'd gladly pay more at a knowledgeable shop for one that I can shoot first to see that it fits me and one set up right for me.


----------



## optimal_max

CRE10 said:


> I'd gladly pay more at a knowledgeable shop for one that I can shoot first to see that it fits me and one set up right for me.


Not helpful. Back on topic please.


----------



## CRE10

optimal_max said:


> Not helpful. Back on topic please.


Yawn


----------



## gridman

Broadside Only said:


> Field Supply has a Halo range finder with angle compensation for 69 bucks; MSRP was 170. I know this isn't top of the line optics, but it seems like a good deal. I have a Nikon but somehow I always end up finding it in my son's pack! I ordered this as a backup or for the times mine has "disappeared". I have not received it yet, so can't speak firsthand, but Academy does have some favorable reviews. Only negatives seem to be difficulty reading ranges in low light which seems to be universally true for all inexpensive brands and models and inability to read out to 1,ooo yards as advertised which is meaningless to me.
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/halo-z10xca-laser-range-finder-rtx.html


I have a halo, can't remember the model, I paid a little less than this price.............I have been pleasantly surprised by its performance...........yardage is spot on with my leupold, confirmed with measured distances. the ONLY negative I see, is the crosshair and yardage readout isn't very bright (on mine anyway)..........however, after owning the lesser model, I wouldn't hesitate to scoop this thing up for this price


----------



## 2Rsquared

Found them in stock at my Costco.

20 pack $16.99 but not on sale for $13.99. Picked up a couple packs away. 85 cents a battery is about as good as I could find on Ebay or Amazon.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

Arctic Shield Classic Elite Body Insulator Suit

$174.99

https://www.scheels.com/p/arctic-shield-classic-elite-body-insulator-suit/665398-555180403018.html?cgid=all#s=rd_arctic%2Bshield&start=1


----------



## Falcon24

CRE10 said:


> I'd gladly pay more at a knowledgeable shop for one that I can shoot first to see that it fits me and one set up right for me.


I understand. Your area might be different than mine, but zero "knowledgeable shops" around me acknowledge Black Friday. And, unfortunately, everywhere that does is a big box store were some college kid is in the archery section with limited knowledge - - not all, of course. Anywho, best of luck on your search. 

For those fixing to buy the AS Body Suit....really pay attention to the sizing. They run very, very big. 6' or taller, 210# or heavier, can realistically fit comfortably in a medium.


----------



## John Doe

MNarrow said:


> Arctic Shield Classic Elite Body Insulator Suit
> 
> $174.99
> 
> https://www.scheels.com/p/arctic-shield-classic-elite-body-insulator-suit/665398-555180403018.html?cgid=all#s=rd_arctic%2Bshield&start=1


Was planning on ordering one this weekend (Scheels has free shipping) but was in Fleet Farm on Sunday, and saw they carried them as well, but the price was $349. 
Took the box up to Cust Service, showed them the Scheels site on my phone and they price matched!
Whoo-Hoo - Sweet deal!

John


----------



## Krazo

Falcon24 said:


> I understand. Your area might be different than mine, but zero "knowledgeable shops" around me acknowledge Black Friday. And, unfortunately, everywhere that does is a big box store were some college kid is in the archery section with limited knowledge - - not all, of course. Anywho, best of luck on your search.
> 
> For those fixing to buy the AS Body Suit....really pay attention to the sizing. They run very, very big. 6' or taller, 210# or heavier, can realistically fit comfortably in a medium.


My local shop does a ton of online selling. They also regularly have sales. And very knowledgeable. I’d suggest calling them directly and asking if they are having a Black Friday sale. Midwest Archery out of Springfield MO. This is the kind of shop I’d drive a couple hours to go to. Fortunately I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## Tbass3574

Mike from hunting gear deals got me again, Arctic shield boot covers through his site at Blains farm and fleet are 29.99, ordered a set for my dad as I’ve already got a pair, for those that haven’t used these they keep your feet toasty on those chilly days


----------



## Fezzik

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/arcticshield-boot-insulators-size-2xl-only-29-99/

https://www.farmandfleet.com/mens-h...7217&cjevent=53b6d303f9b211e9826703c50a24060f


----------



## Tbass3574

^^ mine are pretty true to size, I wear a size 11 boot, and I got the size 10-11 and they fit comfortably


----------



## mikear

Looks like the sizing is jacked up on Blain’s. Is the listed size (S,M,L,etc) correct, or is the actual boot size correct?


----------



## LarryB52

Badlands 50% Off

BLFandFfall19

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanUnderscor

LarryB52 said:


> Badlands 50% Off
> 
> BLFandFfall19
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I remember them doing this last year. Buy while you can before they cancel it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

LarryB52 said:


> Badlands 50% Off
> 
> BLFandFfall19
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Thank you. It worked for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pooh4459

LarryB52 said:


> Badlands 50% Off
> 
> BLFandFfall19
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Yes thank you worked for me been waiting to see if they did this again.


----------



## Broadside Only

Broadside Only said:


> Field Supply has a Halo range finder with angle compensation for 69 bucks; MSRP was 170. I know this isn't top of the line optics, but it seems like a good deal. I have a Nikon but somehow I always end up finding it in my son's pack! I ordered this as a backup or for the times mine has "disappeared". I have not received it yet, so can't speak firsthand, but Academy does have some favorable reviews. Only negatives seem to be difficulty reading ranges in low light which seems to be universally true for all inexpensive brands and models and inability to read out to 1,ooo yards as advertised which is meaningless to me.
> 
> https://www.fieldsupply.com/halo-z10xca-laser-range-finder-rtx.html


I received this yesterday and it works perfectly and accurately. I tried it this morning in predawn legal shooting hours and had no problem reading the yardage. Scan feature works. angle compensation works. I'm pleased. My only minor complaint is the lanyard is a wrist strap and not a neck strap.


----------



## madstop14

Badlands code worked - thanks for posting!


----------



## .BuckHunt.

madstop14 said:


> Badlands code worked - thanks for posting!


Which website does this work on?


----------



## simshunter

Badlands website

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

Awesome deal on the Badlands! XR bino harness coming my way thanks for the heads up


----------



## madstop14

.BuckHunt. said:


> Which website does this work on?


Badlands website


----------



## Cabb_5

used the badlands code on 11/29. Didn't plan on buying till got the code. Thanks Larry


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any good deals on Millennium stands? I know it's late in the year but I need a couple more for a new spot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any good deals on Millennium stands? I know it's late in the year but I need a couple more for a new spot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Sportsmans Guide has M25 @ $89.99 plus there is a $20 mail in rebate on the Millennium website. There is a Mail in rebate available for many Millennium stands.

https://millenniumstands.com/wp-con...illennium-Rebate-Promo-Final-merged-1-min.pdf


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Thank you

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

I received an email from OnX that you can upgrade to an annual membership to all 50 states for 70% off. 

Sounds like a today only kind of sale so better hurry if interested. 

I didn't do the math but I think you would get all 50 states for the price of one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5

LarryB52 said:


> Badlands 50% Off
> 
> BLFandFfall19
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Why would you post this? They specifically state not to do this.


----------



## 2Rsquared

Use Code ELITEFOR30 

For the OnX deal. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRE10

RAPTOR5 said:


> Why would you post this? They specifically state not to do this.


Who says not to?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryB52

RAPTOR5 said:


> Why would you post this? They specifically state not to do this.


Who's they and what are you talking about? I'm always looking for deals and I just so happen to come across this. I posted it to help others. That's what this is thread is for. I'm in no way affiliated with Badlands. They don't give me anything. Codes, discounts (other than the occasional email with a small percentage discount), nothing. So yeah, when I happen upon something like this, I'm sharing. If you have anymore to add, PM me. This is a deal thread, not a discussion thread. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## pooh4459

LarryB52 said:


> Who's they and what are you talking about? I'm always looking for deals and I just so happen to come across this. I posted it to help others. That's what this is thread is for. I'm in no way affiliated with Badlands. They don't give me anything. Codes, discounts (other than the occasional email with a small percentage discount), nothing. So yeah, when I happen upon something like this, I'm sharing. If you have anymore to add, PM me. This is a deal thread, not a discussion thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk



Appreciate it greatly buddy. Why someone would get upset for you helping out your fellow hunters is beyond me. Only reasons I could think of is he was either jealous because something sold out on him or he planned on buying a bunch of things to sale in the classifieds and make a profit. If Badlands didnt want people knowing they would make the codes only good for that specific person. Sorry to post this here but someone going out of their way to say something nasty to a guy trying to save us hunters some money on a deal thread really bothers me.


----------



## LarryB52

pooh4459 said:


> Appreciate it greatly buddy. Why someone would get upset for you helping out your fellow hunters is beyond me. Only reasons I could think of is he was either jealous because something sold out on him or he planned on buying a bunch of things to sale in the classifieds and make a profit. If Badlands didnt want people knowing they would make the codes only good for that specific person. Sorry to post this here but someone going out of their way to say something nasty to a guy trying to save us hunters some money on a deal thread really bothers me.


You're welcome sir. And thank you to all that have shown your appreciation. I get great satisfaction in helping you fellas out.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAPTOR5

pooh4459 said:


> Appreciate it greatly buddy. Why someone would get upset for you helping out your fellow hunters is beyond me. Only reasons I could think of is he was either jealous because something sold out on him or he planned on buying a bunch of things to sale in the classifieds and make a profit. If Badlands didnt want people knowing they would make the codes only good for that specific person. Sorry to post this here but someone going out of their way to say something nasty to a guy trying to save us hunters some money on a deal thread really bothers me.


Handled via PM with the OP. Don't make assumptions.


----------



## Romero14

Are there any deals on raingear?


----------



## ksgoosekillr

RAPTOR5 said:


> Handled via PM with the OP. Don't make assumptions.


Just wanted to say THANK YOU for talking more about the badlands deals, your post brought my attention to real deal saving post and the discount. In case anyone missed it:

Badlands 50% Off

BLFandFfall19

Oh and Thank RAPTOR5 for keepin the deal alive


----------



## hunter1979

Hey, does anyone have the 50% off friends and family code for Danner? 
Oh, that's right, they told people not to share it, then it got shared out on the old thread and now they don't do it anymore.
Nevermind.


----------



## ksgoosekillr

hunter1979 said:


> Hey, does anyone have the 50% off friends and family code for Danner?
> Oh, that's right, they told people not to share it, then it got shared out on the old thread and now they don't do it anymore.
> Nevermind.


thats not the reason they dont do it anymore.... It was sold to a Japanese company in 2016/2017. All of their deals went away for both Lacrosse and Danner. Also the reason "the breakroom" went away, and all customers with credit were told to use their credit or transfer it to either Lacrosse or Danner. As someone with several hundred in credits and a huge Lacrosse fan I talked to them a lot on this.


----------



## CRE10

hunter1979 said:


> Hey, does anyone have the 50% off friends and family code for Danner?
> Oh, that's right, they told people not to share it, then it got shared out on the old thread and now they don't do it anymore.
> Nevermind.


and they STILL made money even selling them at 50% off....


----------



## Fulldraw_76

hunter1979 said:


> Hey, does anyone have the 50% off friends and family code for Danner?
> Oh, that's right, they told people not to share it, then it got shared out on the old thread and now they don't do it anymore.
> Nevermind.


It's "50% off for family and friends" - are you saying we are not all friends here on AT. Does it limit how many friends you can share this with??

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter1979

I don't know, because I never got an email about it. But since it was stated that the email said not to share, I'm sure they're trying to keep it small.
For all I know, Badlands could come in here and chime in that it is open to everyone. Who knows? I know if you watched their YouTube show last year, they gave out a 50% off code.

I guess just the vibe of it rubbed me the wrong way. Like when people were arguing earlier about not being able to make money off the deals. I don't think anyone posts a deal here and thinks, "boy, I sure hope one guy runs to Walmart and buys up all the stock and posts it in the classifieds doubling his money." I also don't feel much sympathy when there is an obvious price mistake online and people start complaining on how they didn't get the product and then think they are owed some sort of compensation. 
It is what it is, and it's only my opinion. I'm in a bad mood this morning and got sucked into the drama. I've followed this thread for a long time and do enjoy it, and the appreciate all the people willing to post deals. I apologize for derailing this thread.


----------



## hunter1979

Boss Buck Decoy is on sale for $130 at Dick's Sporting Goods (I know...). Looks like possible free shipping, and a $45 rebate, making it $85.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...coy-15fmbumstrsrsbssbhbg/15fmbumstrsrsbssbhbg


----------



## LarryB52

PRYM1 Camo 40% Off

HALLOWEENPREDATOR


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryB52

50% Off Scentlok..TODAY ONLY

https://www.scentlok.com/flash-sale...5&mc_cid=91eba5f117&mc_eid=e6f2269523

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgoosekillr

LarryB52 said:


> 50% Off Scentlok..TODAY ONLY
> 
> https://www.scentlok.com/flash-sale...5&mc_cid=91eba5f117&mc_eid=e6f2269523
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


link not working?


----------



## LarryB52

ksgoosekillr said:


> link not working?


Code "SPOOKY" at checkout. I believe it's only on select items. I'm getting an OZ tote.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

SPOOKY didn't work, atleast for an ozone machine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> SPOOKY didn't work, atleast for an ozone machine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://www.scentlok.com/flash-sale...408927025&mc_cid=b514fe96d8&mc_eid=86a61a8f7c


All the items on this page are 50 percent off, they are running a deal for their tote and ozone pack. I have the duffel bag and ozone machine and it works awesome


----------



## LarryB52

I tried copying the link earlier but my phone was acting up. I got the duffel instead of the tote. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

Primos Double Bull Surround View 180 Ground Blind $180

hunt of the day . com
sorry cant post links


----------



## Coyotehawk

SoBlsd said:


> Primos Double Bull Surround View 180 Ground Blind $180
> 
> hunt of the day . com
> sorry cant post links


I’ve never heard of that website. Is it reputable?


----------



## Fezzik

Coyotehawk said:


> I’ve never heard of that website. Is it reputable?


Yes, it’s the deal website of mountain archery


----------



## Mike Higman

Tbass3574 said:


> Mike from hunting gear deals got me again, Arctic shield boot covers through his site at Blains farm and fleet are 29.99, ordered a set for my dad as I’ve already got a pair, for those that haven’t used these they keep your feet toasty on those chilly days


You mean I saved you again lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Just got a Gander Outdoors ship notice and tracking number for my $18 Trophy Taker Smackdown lockup rest. Now the price is up to $123.49.  ooooooooh yeahhhh


----------



## hookedonbow

Great price on Lithium batteries
https://www.ebay.com/itm/48-AA-Ener...rentrq:284ead1716e0a9cc32e139eefffa8184|iid:1


----------



## 2Rsquared

$100 off MSRP 

Ameristep hunting blind at Walmart









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Rsquared

Better pic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Maybe not the place to ask, but thought it couldn't hurt with all the deal hunters in this thread. 

What's the best way to purchase cabelas gift cards for a large purchase? Just buy a bunch through raise? Probably have to do it in store as its a firearm, but might be able to do online and just pick up in store? Does active junky work with a firearm purchase?


----------



## optimal_max

.BuckHunt. said:


> Maybe not the place to ask, but thought it couldn't hurt with all the deal hunters in this thread.
> 
> What's the best way to purchase cabelas gift cards for a large purchase? Just buy a bunch through raise? Probably have to do it in store as its a firearm, but might be able to do online and just pick up in store? Does active junky work with a firearm purchase?


Raise is a solid option. They are usually at least 10% off. If you have ebates (rakuten) you can get an additional 4% back.


----------



## LarryB52

.BuckHunt. said:


> Maybe not the place to ask, but thought it couldn't hurt with all the deal hunters in this thread.
> 
> What's the best way to purchase cabelas gift cards for a large purchase? Just buy a bunch through raise? Probably have to do it in store as its a firearm, but might be able to do online and just pick up in store? Does active junky work with a firearm purchase?


I use Raise a lot for Cabela's and always go through Activejunky. Can't hardly beat the savings and cash back is pretty awesome.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Thermacell with holster for $17.89
https://www.amazon.com/Thermacell-R...scsubtag=d8acf222fda411e99231ca32e05c6d670INT


----------



## Spartyhntr

Scheels has the sitka timberline jacket for 199.99, anyone have any experience with the timberline jacket?


----------



## Daave

Any sales on climbing sticks lately?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Deals on a blind chair?


----------



## Tbass3574

dbow said:


> Any sales on climbing sticks lately?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Saw on mikes email this morning, XOP sticks on sale for 136 and lone wolf sticks for 147. Both 4 packs


----------



## rsk76

Imperial Whitetail Clover $23.92. Price has come down all day and could jump back up anytime.

https://www.amazon.com/Whitetail-Institute-Imperial-Clover-Food/dp/B015YKJMYA


----------



## Daave

Tbass3574 said:


> Saw on mikes email this morning, XOP sticks on sale for 136 and lone wolf sticks for 147. Both 4 packs


Sorry what store is that?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

dbow said:


> Sorry what store is that?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Www.huntinggeardeals.com


----------



## 2backstraps

Spartyhntr said:


> Scheels has the sitka timberline jacket for 199.99, anyone have any experience with the timberline jacket?


Pretty light on insulation but great wind stopper and is lightweight. I have one I use pronghorn hunting to cut the wind in the mornings. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Safety ropes under $16

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...ope-17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb/17fnsafs30lflnxxxtsb


----------



## 2Rsquared

A heads up for those ATers near York, PA. 

Gander Outdoors is having a store closing sale. 40% off storewide (with exclusions) and 15% off those items on the "excluded list". Pic of ad below. 

Side note...and not to belabor that TT Smackdown "pricing glitch", I ended up canceling my order and was kindly given a $25 gift card. Didn't even ask for it, just offered it to me. They mentioned that they had over 100 orders for the mispriced/mis-product coded rest.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

2Rsquared said:


> A heads up for those ATers near York, PA.
> 
> Gander Outdoors is having a store closing sale. 40% off storewide (with exclusions) and 15% off those items on the "excluded list". Pic of ad below.
> 
> Side note...and not to belabor that TT Smackdown "pricing glitch", I ended up canceling my order and was kindly given a $25 gift card. Didn't even ask for it, just offered it to me. They mentioned that they had over 100 orders for the mispriced/mis-product coded rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice....just got the same except my local Gander is only giving 25% coupons for their store closing.


----------



## Louisiana

No posts in 5 days. Just bumping this up in case anyone comes across any Veterans Day deals.


----------



## tdp51

Not many Veterans day deals, bummer


----------



## Mike Higman

I got some Veteran's Day deals posted on the site. 15% off at Gander Outdoors, Cabela's/Bass Pro has a sale (kinda), & Optics Planet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

You didn't hear it from me, but something big from KUIU is coming tomorrow. Stay tuned.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

Tons of Sitka on Camofire today. I know it's an extra step, but PLEASE use our link. Thanks!
https://bit.ly/2QcBFcc


----------



## Mike Higman

It's here! KUIU Biggest Sale of the Year (uh yeah, that's the name). Up to 50% off and they have discounted almost everything they sell. If you use my link, I'll get a sweet commission and it won't cost you a dime extra. Top items could sell out early, so don't wait. Thanks!
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/kuiu-biggest-sale-of-the-year-event-save-up-to-50/


----------



## Daave

Mike Higman said:


> It's here! KUIU Biggest Sale of the Year (uh yeah, that's the name). Up to 50% off and they have discounted almost everything they sell. If you use my link, I'll get a sweet commission and it won't cost you a dime extra. Top items could sell out early, so don't wait. Thanks!
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/kuiu-biggest-sale-of-the-year-event-save-up-to-50/


non of the items were marked 50 percent off. Free shipping applies only if you spend OVER $249 dollars. PASS!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

dbow said:


> non of the items were marked 50 percent off. Free shipping applies only if you spend OVER $249 dollars. PASS!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I looked and the $250+ for free S/H was a big turn off. Looked at the prices and they still seem really expensive. More than I can afford for what I want to pay. I think First Lite would be a better fit for me anyway since I stand hunt mostly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Higman

dbow said:


> non of the items were marked 50 percent off. Free shipping applies only if you spend OVER $249 dollars. PASS!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hats are 50% off, along with decals. Most of their gear is highly technical in nature and they use custom blended fabrics. Obviously not for everybody, but very high quality. It's not the most expensive, but it's higher than most.

Keep in mind most retail prices are marked up 50%+ by the store, so when the manufacturer offers it on their own website at 50% off, on clearance (like scent-lok), it's the same price they usually charge wholesale customers.

KUIU sells consumer direct, so the margins are lower and when they discount, it comes out of their own markup. Like I said, it's not for everybody, including me at this point, but it's not fair to expect discounts that match discounts offered by manufacturers with inflated retail prices.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Mike Higman said:


> Hats are 50% off, along with decals. Most of their gear is highly technical in nature and they use custom blended fabrics. Obviously not for everybody, but very high quality. It's not the most expensive, but it's higher than most.
> 
> Keep in mind most retail prices are marked up 50%+ by the store, so when the manufacturer offers it on their own website at 50% off, on clearance (like scent-lok), it's the same price they usually charge wholesale customers.
> 
> KUIU sells consumer direct, so the margins are lower and when they discount, it comes out of their own markup. Like I said, it's not for everybody, including me at this point, but it's not fair to expect discounts that match discounts offered by manufacturers with inflated retail prices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking the time to explain everything. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Mike Higman said:


> Hats are 50% off, along with decals. Most of their gear is highly technical in nature and they use custom blended fabrics. Obviously not for everybody, but very high quality. It's not the most expensive, but it's higher than most.
> 
> Keep in mind most retail prices are marked up 50%+ by the store, so when the manufacturer offers it on their own website at 50% off, on clearance (like scent-lok), it's the same price they usually charge wholesale customers.
> 
> KUIU sells consumer direct, so the margins are lower and when they discount, it comes out of their own markup. Like I said, it's not for everybody, including me at this point, but it's not fair to expect discounts that match discounts offered by manufacturers with inflated retail prices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Mike, their stuff is made in China. How is that consumer direct? I've seen the stuff, tried is on, there is nothing "highly technical" other than the price. SMH. Can you give us some numbers to support what your saying? Material cost, labor cost, shipping cost,.... I think your paying Wang $1 a day to make the stuff. Prove me wrong.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Mike Higman said:


> Hats are 50% off, along with decals. Most of their gear is highly technical in nature and they use custom blended fabrics. Obviously not for everybody, but very high quality. It's not the most expensive, but it's higher than most.
> 
> Keep in mind most retail prices are marked up 50%+ by the store, so when the manufacturer offers it on their own website at 50% off, on clearance (like scent-lok), it's the same price they usually charge wholesale customers.
> 
> KUIU sells consumer direct, so the margins are lower and when they discount, it comes out of their own markup. Like I said, it's not for everybody, including me at this point, but it's not fair to expect discounts that match discounts offered by manufacturers with inflated retail prices.


Mike, I appreciate the deals! Keep em coming!

Thank you!


----------



## ksgoosekillr

dbow said:


> non of the items were marked 50 percent off. Free shipping applies only if you spend OVER $249 dollars. PASS!!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


actually the ball cap was LOL.... nice advertising


----------



## Mike Higman

dbow said:


> Mike, their stuff is made in China. How is that consumer direct? I've seen the stuff, tried is on, there is nothing "highly technical" other than the price. SMH. Can you give us some numbers to support what your saying? Material cost, labor cost, shipping cost,.... I think your paying Wang $1 a day to make the stuff. Prove me wrong.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I'll briefly reply here and be done so we don't derail any further. I'd be happy to PM though. "Consumer direct" means they do not sell through retail stores and you buy directly from the brand. You may be confusing that with "manufacturer direct", which isn't really available in apparel. KUIU uses patentented fabrics from several premium Japanese manufacturers. To say it is just like everything else is not true. The garments are manufactured in China. The US is not a viable option for large manufacturing operations due to several factors including government regualtions, labor costs, lacks of skilled labor, and technology. Can you have garments sewn in the US? Yes. Can it be done on a large scale? No. Hopefully that's helpful info. PM me if you want to talk further.


----------



## whippedcream

Seems to always be someone looking for a discount on gift cards.


----------



## irishiup

Sevr is offering 40% off broadheads... Think the 1.7" cut versions specifically.


----------



## Broadside Only

Mike Higman said:


> KUIU sells consumer direct, so the margins are lower


No way this is true. Honestly it looks like very nice and well thought out clothing, but to think they are selling it at a discount because the consumer orders directly from them is ridiculous. They sell it as expensively as the market will allow. I really like what these designer camouflage companies have done for the overall market, because now some of the traditional companies are following the design trends and there's some really nice stuff out there at fraction of the cost of designer if you really take the time to look.


----------



## CRE10

Kuiu makes decent stuff. I love their pants. BUT they operate at higher margins since they cut the middle man out. Oh and they have fancy names like Peloton which is just polyester lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Dicks has the boss buck decoy at $99 with a $45 rebate ends tomorrow I picked one up tonite. https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...mbumstrsrsbssbhbg?enteredSearchTerm=Boss buck

Also have a decent price on lifelines $15.98 https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...VzCCtBh1BsQrkEAQYAiABEgIOW_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jackle1886

Midway archery clearance 

https://www.midwayusa.com/archery/b...%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&customerSelectedSort=False

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## booner21

swkslampe said:


> Dicks has the boss buck decoy at $99 with a $45 rebate ends tomorrow I picked one up tonite. https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...mbumstrsrsbssbhbg?enteredSearchTerm=Boss buck
> 
> Also have a decent price on lifelines $15.98 https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...VzCCtBh1BsQrkEAQYAiABEgIOW_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Field and stream was 99 dicks was 129 a minute ago.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

booner21 said:


> Field and stream was 99 dicks was 129 a minute ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was checking both they go back & forth all the time. Think the rebate ended today though.


----------



## SoBlsd

SportmansGuide .com has Danner Pronghorns 800 gram insulation for $110 free shipping for members


----------



## mikear

25% off site wide at Pnuma, today only. The heated core vest is even on sale although it’s a pre-order. Seems to be pretty popular. 

https://www.pnumaoutdoors.com


----------



## Mike Higman

There is a banner on AT, but MTN OPS just launched their Black Friday Sale with 30% off sitewide. Like KUIU, they sell consumer direct, so it's pretty much free. :jksign:

Thanks for using my link- http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/mtn-ops-black-friday-sale-save-30/

Also, I've started updating our Black Friaday Deal page if you want to start following- http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/


----------



## stillrunnin

any rubber boot deals


----------



## dt5150

mack's pw has a sale on lacross right now.


----------



## bassking

stillrunnin said:


> any rubber boot deals


Midway has 20% off some Danner and Lacrosse models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byg

Mike why do you also list 2018 deals?


----------



## aldawg23

great deal


----------



## RAPTOR5

stillrunnin said:


> any rubber boot deals


Shoes.com allows discount codes sometimes on Lacrosse. I snagged a pair with a 30% off coupon a few months ago.


----------



## Dleigh31

Not a big fan of Muddy but this seems like a good deal on a blind plus 2 chairs.


----------



## bassking

Under Armour has an additional 30% off of their Outlet pricing on their website. Plenty of their hunting gear and other stuff in there too for a good price. 

Promo code is TURKEY30, I think, but the website automatically put the code in my cart so I’m not 100% sure that’s what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjopek

Good deal, thank you!


----------



## rjopek

Seems now is the time to buy. Been wanting to try, after hearing Clint Casper talk about them and use them.


----------



## Honolua

dbow said:


> Mike, their stuff is made in China. How is that consumer direct? I've seen the stuff, tried is on, there is nothing "highly technical" other than the price. SMH. Can you give us some numbers to support what your saying? Material cost, labor cost, shipping cost,.... I think your paying Wang $1 a day to make the stuff. Prove me wrong.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Mike is right, and the margins on camo aren't what most folks think it is. Anyway as a capitalist I believe the free market dictates the prices.


----------



## Mike Higman

byg said:


> Mike why do you also list 2018 deals?


3 reasons.
1 as a reference for what is coming
2 so I can copy and paste some of the the 2019 deals
3 google likes the content so it helps my ranking in searches 

Ive been updating the list quite a bit. Lots of new deals and more to come.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

Rogers Sporting goods on their Daily Specials has Hawk Helium Climbing Sticks, 3 Pack
for $99.99. 1 penny away from free shipping


----------



## byg

Just curious mike. thanks for all the good deal info


----------



## hbigger

campfire.com


----------



## SoBlsd

Midway USA Black Friday Sale starts today
They have a couple good hunting deals on there


----------



## SoBlsd

I forgot to add 
Free Shipping over $49


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Two 16GB SD Cards for 5 bucks on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/PNY-16GB-2-Pack-Performance-Class/dp/B01N7KQCUK/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=16+gb+sd+card&qid=1574687261&sr=8-9


----------



## johnw91

any black friday deals on foam targets to use for broadheads?


----------



## alhawk1

johnw91 said:


> any black friday deals on foam targets to use for broadheads?


Camofire has a Rinehart 18-1 for 89.99 right now


----------



## Spartyhntr

I know this is archery talk but anyone know of any good deals on thompson center or CVA muzzleloader? brother left pellets in mien for the last 4 years, time for a new one.


----------



## Goodtime

Spartyhntr said:


> I know this is archery talk but anyone know of any good deals on thompson center or CVA muzzleloader? brother left pellets in mien for the last 4 years, time for a new one.


Not sure how old your parents are but it might be hard to find a good deal on s new brother, just sayin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baz77

Spartyhntr said:


> I know this is archery talk but anyone know of any good deals on thompson center or CVA muzzleloader? brother left pellets in mien for the last 4 years, time for a new one.


There a couple on the midway sale listed above


----------



## Dleigh31

Hawk Cruzr Treestand $79.99

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019987856?pid=538524


----------



## Daave

$189 for a summit explorer SD open front



Summit Treestands Explorer SD Open Front Climbing Stand https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EHJDJT8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Hci3DbAWSDM7B

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

3 pack of hawk climbing sticks on camofire for 54.99


----------



## hokiehunter373

Tbass3574 said:


> 3 pack of hawk climbing sticks on camofire for 54.99


Just for clarification, these are for the rangers, not heliums... I about had a heart attack trying to find that deal for my dad lol


----------



## Mike Higman

I know the regulars here have already checked, but I've been posting lots of updates on our Black Friday Deal page. Lots of great sales started early.
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/


----------



## dt5150

Spartyhntr said:


> I know this is archery talk but anyone know of any good deals on thompson center or CVA muzzleloader? brother left pellets in mien for the last 4 years, time for a new one.


keep an eye on your local walmart. post season, they mark them down big time. i bought a cva optima lr with a 28" stainless fluted barrel, camo thumbhole stock, and a 3x9 scope mounted and bore sited for $250 last year. regular was $469 i think.


----------



## Spartyhntr

dt5150 said:


> keep an eye on your local walmart. post season, they mark them down big time. i bought a cva optima lr with a 28" stainless fluted barrel, camo thumbhole stock, and a 3x9 scope mounted and bore sited for $250 last year. regular was $469 i think.


That doesn't help me with muzzleloader this season though!


----------



## dt5150

it might.. they tend to get rid of stuff in the middle of the season it seems. was at my local store on sunday and they had em marked down. not clearance price yet, but the prices are falling.


----------



## hokiehunter373

dt5150 said:


> keep an eye on your local walmart. post season, they mark them down big time. i bought a cva optima lr with a 28" stainless fluted barrel, camo thumbhole stock, and a 3x9 scope mounted and bore sited for $250 last year. regular was $469 i think.


Wow, that's awesome to hear. Thanks


----------



## Det

I scored a Hawk Crawler game cart shipped to my house including taxes for 104.00

Midway has it on sale for 119.99 , plus shipping for Black Friday.

I called up that store that rhymes with Ricks. I know that’s sacrilege here and I get it.

They price matched the 119.99 ,minus 20% 
off that and free shipping. Plus the state I reside in charges taxes.

Without tax it would have been 95.00 to your door.

Had to pull the trigger on that while holding my nose.


----------



## dt5150

hmm.. i can't find the hawk cart on their website.


----------



## Det

I just tried to order another Hawk Crawler, they said that there is no more in inventory and they don’t take any backorders


----------



## dt5150

bummer


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

LEM has 20% off some grinders for black friday. I just order a big bit 22 with free shipping


----------



## jarhead1

FirstLite Gravy Boat sale is running . 20%-40% off with free shipping over $299


----------



## Refund

Lone Wolf is offering $50 off orders of $200 or more from their website.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Spartyhntr said:


> I know this is archery talk but anyone know of any good deals on thompson center or CVA muzzleloader? brother left pellets in mien for the last 4 years, time for a new one.


Midway USA has the Thompson's center Impact muzzleloader for $199 and free shipping on orders over $49. I am not familiar with muzzleloaders so not sure if it's a good deal.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

*25% Off Buckhorn Treestands.*

*This Is Over $100 Off*

Buckhorn Treestands Black Friday Sale is happening now and we are offering our Higher Level Elite stands for 25%. That's our lowest price ever. Either follow the link in my signature or check out this thread: *Click here for the Buckhorn Treestands ArcheryTalk Black Friday Sale*


----------



## Krazo

John Doe said:


> Was planning on ordering one this weekend (Scheels has free shipping) but was in Fleet Farm on Sunday, and saw they carried them as well, but the price was $349.
> Took the box up to Cust Service, showed them the Scheels site on my phone and they price matched!
> Whoo-Hoo - Sweet deal!
> 
> John


----------



## Dead I

Anyone know of any sales on Millennium M50 or M25 tree stands this weekend? Need to replace acouple old stands. Thanks.


----------



## SoBlsd

Cabelas has free shipping. no minimum


----------



## MNarrow

Scheel's has 2019 Fanatic jacket and bibs almost $100 off each and all sizes available. Equinox and Incinerator pieces on sale too.


----------



## optimal_max

Muddy Skout 2-pack for $69.99 with free ship code GREATDEAL49

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021980561?pid=594077


----------



## whippedcream

Can get a couple McKenzie deer targets for a decent price at F&S. 25% off the clearance prices and the $30 or $40 rebates.


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Badlands website is 50% off with code BLACKFRIDAYBL50 thru December 2nd


----------



## Mike Higman

Dead I said:


> Anyone know of any sales on Millennium M50 or M25 tree stands this weekend? Need to replace acouple old stands. Thanks.


Natchez has them on sale. I'd really appreciate if you use the lini here. 

http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## optimal_max

Deer dander lifetime supply $49.99 w/free ship. 12 bottles per year (regular price is like $15 per bottle) deal good till 11/29 midnight

http://teamfitzgerald.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=197


----------



## gridman

Dleigh31 said:


> Hawk Cruzr Treestand $79.99
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019987856?pid=538524


They always seem to throw killer deals out......and then smoke you for shipping.....26.39 to ship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead I

Mike Higman said:


> Natchez has them on sale. I'd really appreciate if you use the lini here.
> 
> http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/hunting-sales-specials-black-friday/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Acottrell

Black Diamond Alpine Bod Harness for those who want a rock climbing harness instead of a full body harness. 

$33.71 right now on Backcountry.com
https://www.backcountry.com/black-d...hcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6aGFybmVzczoyOjE2Omhhcm5lc3M=


----------



## Schneeder

Predator Camo 25% site wide.

http://predatorcamo.com/


----------



## Willyboys

optimal_max said:


> Deer dander lifetime supply $49.99 w/free ship. 12 bottles per year (regular price is like $15 per bottle) deal good till 11/29 midnight
> 
> http://teamfitzgerald.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=197


Tried to order but web site checkout wasn't working. Will try later today.


----------



## optimal_max

Willyboys said:


> Tried to order but web site checkout wasn't working. Will try later today.


I see they changed the price to $99 this morning too. Must have been a mistake on their site last night. $49.99 for 12 bottles a year is a ridiculous price but Ill see if they honor it. I can use 4 bottles a year and sell the rest.


----------



## nick060200

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...get-15dmcucrssbwspdbgabw/15dmcucrssbwspdbgabw

This target is $17.50 after $20 rebate and 25% off today.


----------



## Mike Higman

I wish I could trust myself to get the rebate.


----------



## Gdavis21

good to know


----------



## bkspyder

Schneeder said:


> Predator Camo 25% site wide.
> 
> http://predatorcamo.com/


ThAnks


----------



## Rev44

Rogers Sporting good has Nomad harvester set for 140. 69.00 a piece for jacket and pants. Usually 130 a piece. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgohil

Spypoint cellular camera @cabelas for $99.97

https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=468183&CQ_zstype=REG



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKMASTER32

Academy has the Moultrie wireless cams on sale for 129.99 then 50.00 rebate. 79.99 final price.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

Deer Crossing Archery has high end custom arrows at huge savings:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=16462&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

badlandsgear.com has 50% off gear
code BLACKFRIDAYBL50


----------



## Kurtislowe68

I don’t know if anyone realized this or not, but if you buy a 4 pack of lone wolf climbing sticks you get $50 off when you add them to your cart. So shipping and everything would be under $160. About as cheap as you’ll find them. 
https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shop/Products/Lone-Wolf-Climbing-Sticks-4-Piece__CS4-4.aspx


----------



## optimal_max

Deer Dander 49.99 lifetime supply deal is back on

http://teamfitzgerald.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=197


----------



## optimal_max

No idea on the quality but Midway has 230gsm 100% merino base bottoms for $35

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017395265


----------



## Louisiana

optimal_max said:


> Deer Dander 49.99 lifetime supply deal is back on
> 
> http://teamfitzgerald.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=197


I’ve never used this before. Not to derail, but has anyone had any success using this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

They come up at $49 for me. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

No idea on the quality but Midway has 230gsm 100% merino base bottoms for $35

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017395265


----------



## Rev44

Jackle1886 said:


> They come up at $49 for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
> 
> No idea on the quality but Midway has 230gsm 100% merino base bottoms for $35
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017395265


Me too

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Get Bent

100 grain Magnus Serrazors for $19.99...


https://bowhunterssuperstore.com/ma...885702.html?osCsid=kf3hp492tkgickrrh48596c7s7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt5150

^^ thanks!


----------



## bowfisher

Lancaster has the Muzzy Trocar Switch on there monthly deals for 11.99

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

$38 @ walmart

Wildgame Innovations Razor Extreme 14MP Lightsout Game Camera Bundle **BATTERIES AND SD CARD INCLUDED**


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame...ickid=RSGT0bxlPxyORKIwUx0Mo3chUkn3KTUfNxH1Uk0


----------



## Bigeclipse

Krazo said:


> $38 @ walmart
> 
> Wildgame Innovations Razor Extreme 14MP Lightsout Game Camera Bundle **BATTERIES AND SD CARD INCLUDED**
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame...ickid=RSGT0bxlPxyORKIwUx0Mo3chUkn3KTUfNxH1Uk0


are these any good and true black flash?


----------



## Krazo

Don’t know never used this model. I do have an older WGI cam that I thought would be junk and go bad quick. I was wrong. It’s been a reliable cam that I’ve had for about 4-5 years now. Nothing special but it works. Must admit I have a bad impression of WGI customer service and prob would not buy their products if not for my experience with the one cam I have.


----------



## rhs341

Krazo said:


> Don’t know never used this model. I do have an older WGI cam that I thought would be junk and go bad quick. I was wrong. It’s been a reliable cam that I’ve had for about 4-5 years now. Nothing special but it works. Must admit I have a bad impression of WGI customer service and prob would not buy their products if not for my experience with the one cam I have.


Same here....have had one that has worked great for years....others were junk...personally would never buy anything WGI again....only costs a little more to go first class


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76

Trailcampro has a Primos Autopilot No Glow $32.95 & Autopilot No Glow $39.95 on their used cam page. I've bought several cams off this page and you wouldn't know they weren't brand new. Most times it's a cam they used for testing.

https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/used-trail-cameras-for-sale


----------



## PA_ENGR

rsk76 said:


> Trailcampro has a Primos Autopilot No Glow $32.95 & Autopilot No Glow $39.95 on their used cam page. I've bought several cams off this page and you wouldn't know they weren't brand new. Most times it's a cam they used for testing.
> 
> https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/used-trail-cameras-for-sale


Already out of stock


----------



## gjs4

Get Bent said:


> 100 grain Magnus Serrazors for $19.99...
> 
> 
> https://bowhunterssuperstore.com/ma...885702.html?osCsid=kf3hp492tkgickrrh48596c7s7
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


39


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

PA_ENGR said:


> Already out of stock


Only one of each and I bought both. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24

gjs4 said:


> 39
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little late to the party. He was correct on Cyber Monday.


----------



## Eschmeyer

yup


----------



## optimal_max

Cheap Simmons trail cams 4 for $90 (under $25 each)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...lm=4f5054494d414c5f4d4158405941484f4f2e434f4d


----------



## Nnn

^Thank you!


----------



## dt5150

Krazo said:


> $38 @ walmart
> 
> Wildgame Innovations Razor Extreme 14MP Lightsout Game Camera Bundle **BATTERIES AND SD CARD INCLUDED**
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wildgame...ickid=RSGT0bxlPxyORKIwUx0Mo3chUkn3KTUfNxH1Uk0


ended up being $44 at my local store, i took a pass.


----------



## Krazo

dt5150 said:


> ended up being $44 at my local store, i took a pass.


For future reference I believe they will price match their online prices.


----------



## dt5150

yeah i know, but there wasn't anyone around and i didn't want them bad enough to wait.


----------



## NYyotekiller

optimal_max said:


> Cheap Simmons trail cams 4 for $90 (under $25 each)
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...lm=4f5054494d414c5f4d4158405941484f4f2e434f4d


Anyone have any of these? Was wondering how they performed.

I might just pick up a bunch of them to see how they do for that kind of money.


----------



## CBB

NYyotekiller said:


> Anyone have any of these? Was wondering how they performed.
> 
> I might just pick up a bunch of them to see how they do for that kind of money.


Guy I work with has some. He likes them. Reviews are the same as what you would expect for a 25$ camera. Some are good, some are bad. For low risk public land, not a bad idea. 

I considered buying a pack for my boy for Christmas.


----------



## Dunndm1

CBB said:


> Guy I work with has some. He likes them. Reviews are the same as what you would expect for a 25$ camera. Some are good, some are bad. For low risk public land, not a bad idea.
> 
> I considered buying a pack for my boy for Christmas.


Think it’s going to make a great Christmas present, especially if he isn’t used to using cameras often. Let’s him learn for cheap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarhead1

Lots of SITKA on camofire today.


----------



## optimal_max

Gorilla G-tac harness under $30


https://www.fieldsupply.com/gorilla...jb20iLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJLU1plZk0ifQ==


----------



## Carbon_Spyder

Natchez has almost every brand of trail camera on sale, even the new cellular browning cam, I don't believe the sale lasts for very long though.


----------



## Kurtislowe68

I don’t remember which ones everyone bought last year, but Rogers has 10x50 bushnell legend L binoculars on sale for $119. 
https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/Bushnell-Legend-L-Series-10x52


----------



## SoBlsd

I was in home depot yesterday and they had Rayovac AA 60 packs for $13. Walmart has same deal online.
I have used them in trail cams for the last few years and they have done well


----------



## rj2

camofire has mossy oak branded slick trick grizztrick 100gr for $17 for 3 pack. even worth it if someone just looking for replacement blades


----------



## SoBlsd

some walmarts have started to mark down hunting gear. 
Saw a Rhino 300 blind for $89 regular price $138


----------



## Meat

Any deals on Moultrie cams? 

Meat


----------



## CRE10

SoBlsd said:


> some walmarts have started to mark down hunting gear.
> Saw a Rhino 300 blind for $89 regular price $138


Rogers had the Rhino 600 for 129 and 139. It's the 26 pound model that's pretty much the same specs as the heavy Double Bull.


----------



## Rev44

Meat said:


> Any deals on Moultrie cams?
> 
> Meat


Wing supply has some

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshtaylor

Muck Boots should have their 50% off sale soon


----------



## .BuckHunt.

joshtaylor said:


> Muck Boots should have their 50% off sale soon


Is it 50% off everything normally?


----------



## MIbowhunter49

.BuckHunt. said:


> Is it 50% off everything normally?


God I hope not. That's gonna hurt.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Got almost 10 years out of my woody maxs. But its getting hard to keep up with the leaks now haha


----------



## hookedonbow

Scam site, plz avoid
https://www.irishsettereoutlet.com/


----------



## .BuckHunt.

hookedonbow said:


> Scam site, plz avoid
> https://www.irishsettereoutlet.com/


What are you talking about? After a little over a month I definitely got the three pairs of boots I ordered...


----------



## deanrb

https://www.scheels.com/p/mens-muck...d=all#prefn1=Shop_Number&prefv1=89|75&start=2


----------



## hookedonbow

.BuckHunt. said:


> What are you talking about? After a little over a month I definitely got the three pairs of boots I ordered...


Are you being sarcastic or posted the wrong picture?


----------



## .BuckHunt.

hookedonbow said:


> Are you being sarcastic or posted the wrong picture?


Very sarcastic. However after telling me they didn't have any of what I ordered in stock they offered me a 60% refund and I could keep the socks. That's when I contacted my cc company and let them handle it.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Sorry to hijacked the thread but please be careful clicking links from Facebook or other sites. My wife had the same experience with a similar site. I also keep seeing a link with Muck boots 70% off.
Just go through your browser and type in the address to confirm it's a legit site.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Sorry to hijacked the thread but please be careful clicking links from Facebook or other sites. My wife had the same experience with a similar site. I also keep seeing a link with Muck boots 70% off.
> Just go through your browser and type in the address to confirm it's a legit site.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I hadn't seen this one until after I asked about the muck boots on here


----------



## cougarIIInow

I just called Muck and the outlet site in the post above is a scam. They do not have an outlet.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

cougarIIInow said:


> I just called Muck and the outlet site in the post above is a scam. They do not have an outlet.


I'd bet money that this and the irishsetteroutlet are the people.

AVOID!!


----------



## friedm1

wait, a popular name brand piece of clothing at 95% discount is not real? im shocked, SHOCKED!


----------



## rsk76

Trailcampro has added several cams to their used cam page including 1 Primos Auto pilot low glow for $32.95.

https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/used-trail-cameras-for-sale


----------



## deerslayer12345

Rage hypos 100 gr $18 https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2865316032?pid=316032

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Stanley thermos 47% off
https://amzn.to/2M7iHRl
Smaller one 36% off
https://amzn.to/36WvOMX


----------



## andymick32

For those of you that hunt in pine trees, these work really well for a back rest so you don’t get sap on your clothes. Have to cut some straps and i add one, but on sale for $12.88 with free shipping. Can’t beat it.

https://xopoutdoors.com/products/enforcer-cushion


----------



## Meat

andymick32 said:


> For those of you that hunt in pine trees, these work really well for a back rest so you don’t get sap on your clothes. Have to cut some straps and i add one, but on sale for $12.88 with free shipping. Can’t beat it.
> 
> https://xopoutdoors.com/products/enforcer-cushion


Ordered one, thanks!

Meat


----------



## andymick32

Meat said:


> Ordered one, thanks!
> 
> Meat


Glad it was worth my while to post it.


----------



## MissouriBowtech

rsk76 said:


> Trailcampro has added several cams to their used cam page including 1 Primos Auto pilot low glow for $32.95.
> 
> https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/used-trail-cameras-for-sale


Thanks, they had a reconyx $100 off!


----------



## LarryB52

Badlands 50% Off

BLBYE2019

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teemster

Good deal for someone that wears a small

https://www.sierra.com/first-lite-w...28/clearance~1/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod769WG


----------



## Daave

Maybe posted earlier but blocker outdoors has a good sale going on this time of year.

https://www.blockeroutdoors.com/men

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ybuck

natches shooters supply.... Millinium stands sale.
$5 shipping


----------



## SoBlsd

Rockyboots .com has 25% off including sale items. Free shipping and returns over $50.
100 gr primaloft packable jacket $68


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Haven't seen any phenomenal deals yet....

I'm wanting to buy a Foxpro caller..best that I've seen is the most expensive ones marked down a bit. Dicks sporting goods has 20% off with email signup. I'd rather buy elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

Bushnell Engage 8x42 ed glass with hydrophobic coating. $100 after rebate
https://www.adorama.com/bsben842.ht...t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## Jackle1886

SoBlsd said:


> Bushnell Engage 8x42 ed glass with hydrophobic coating. $100 after rebate
> https://www.adorama.com/bsben842.ht...t&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


How do these compare to the Legends we had last year? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock Lube

Rural King has 20' climbing sticks for $28.
https://www.ruralking.com/big-game-quick-stick-20-foot-climbing-stick-cs050


----------



## SoBlsd

Jackle1886 said:


> How do these compare to the Legends we had last year?
> 
> I have not looked thru either but they seem to liked for the money($200-$250 range) on the Birder forums


----------



## Cade

Not archery but bench shooters would like the Caldwell Precision Turret shooting rest. $59.99 w/ free shipping on Amazon


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

I don't get it....You can buy one new from Cabelas for 399.00...

Crazy


----------



## South Man

andymick32 said:


> For those of you that hunt in pine trees, these work really well for a back rest so you don’t get sap on your clothes. Have to cut some straps and i add one, but on sale for $12.88 with free shipping. Can’t beat it.
> 
> https://xopoutdoors.com/products/enforcer-cushion


got one ! thanks


----------



## rhs341

Local gander in fla has 50% all clothing, hunting camo included, and footwear...picked up a pair of alpha Burlys and alpha burly snake proof rubber boots for $80 each....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

LarryB52 said:


> Badlands 50% Off
> 
> BLBYE2019
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Worked great.


----------



## CRE10

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I don't get it....You can buy one new from Cabelas for 399.00...
> 
> Crazy


Cabelas taxes are very high here with extra for the shopping area. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

XOP Maximus 149.99 at xopoutdoors.


----------



## MIbowhunter49

theadmiral518 said:


> XOP Maximus 149.99 at xopoutdoors.


Thanks for posting, that is a steal. I paid 170 for an air raid a few months ago and thought that was the best deal on earth.

Their climber is 200 bucks right now too.


----------



## gjs4

Brock Lube said:


> Rural King has 20' climbing sticks for $28.
> https://www.ruralking.com/big-game-quick-stick-20-foot-climbing-stick-cs050


39 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Field & Stream is having a flash sale until 10pm on all their hunting gear. There are some decent deals on treestands...One of their blinds is only 40 bucks.

Keep it going guys...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunndm1

Any range finder deals? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBrian

gjs4 said:


> 39 now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch Walmart.com. They have these down to $27 here and there. Not a big fan of the stagger steps though, we have about 10 sets of these and they are my least favorite. Check dicks and get the ones with steps on both sides when they go on sale for $39. Dicks has sales every month on stands/sticks so don't feel you have to act right away. I've probably bought 30 stands and 25 sets of sticks from them and always get them on sale.


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

BigBrian said:


> Watch Walmart.com. They have these down to $27 here and there. Not a big fan of the stagger steps though, we have about 10 sets of these and they are my least favorite. Check dicks and get the ones with steps on both sides when they go on sale for $39. Dicks has sales every month on stands/sticks so don't feel you have to act right away. I've probably bought 30 stands and 25 sets of sticks from them and always get them on sale.


Thanks for the info. The steps on each side make a huge difference IMO. Especially when you don't have to stand on one step to hang a stand. 

That's a pile of stands! What's your favorite one?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarBear

great deals


----------



## gjs4

BigBrian said:


> Watch Walmart.com. They have these down to $27 here and there. Not a big fan of the stagger steps though, we have about 10 sets of these and they are my least favorite. Check dicks and get the ones with steps on both sides when they go on sale for $39. Dicks has sales every month on stands/sticks so don't feel you have to act right away. I've probably bought 30 stands and 25 sets of sticks from them and always get them on sale.


Perfect: thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Looking for a reliable rangefinder with lighted illuminated display/angle comp and trail cams under $100 that are going to be reliable with solid battery life..


----------



## kyvaaoh

Also would like to see rangefinder deals, but also BOWs.


----------



## Daave

tca126 said:


> Looking for a reliable rangefinder with lighted illuminated display/angle comp and trail cams under $100 that are going to be reliable with solid battery life..


That's like asking for a wife that looks like J-Lo but cooks like Rachel Ray.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honolua

dbow said:


> That's like asking for a wife that looks like J-Lo but cooks like Rachel Ray.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Unicorn Metric

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon24

dbow said:


> That's like asking for a wife that looks like J-Lo but cooks like Rachel Ray.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Haha. I was thinking the same. I understand a budget, but man...

Walked through our local mall and all of the big box stores are about to start the annual purges.


----------



## mikear

tca126 said:


> Looking for a reliable rangefinder with lighted illuminated display/angle comp and trail cams under $100 that are going to be reliable with solid battery life..


Might keep an eye on your local craigslist or Facebook if you do that kind of thing. Saw a nice Leupold TBR rangefinder a few day’s ago that a guy was asking $100 for. I have one and that’s a steal IMO.


----------



## tca126

I meant less than $100 for the trail cams. I know that I’ll be looking at spending more on a quality rangefinder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone know if this is a legit site? 

https://secondond.myshopify.com/col...ife-tool-sharpener-frustration-free-packaging

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowstrapped1

Shopping hunting bow deals across the internet and here. Probably too late since the new models have been out for months now.


----------



## monahmat

bowstrapped1 said:


> Shopping hunting bow deals across the internet and here. Probably too late since the new models have been out for months now.


There have been some great deals showing up in the classifieds here. Tons of guys that bought new bows for the 2019 season and are unloading them now.


----------



## np870

thank you!


----------



## Charman03

What’s up with Walmart, can’t ever find any cheap 15’ one man ladders anymore lol


----------



## Bmanges

Seems like less deals this year in general, but I guess I have not been looking as hard either.


----------



## Refund

Field and Steam stands on sale on Dick's until 10 tonight.

$45 20' sticks
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cks-16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb/16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb

$40 lock on, looks like cheesy stand though.
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-16fnsafshntrxxxxxtsb/16fnsafshntrxxxxxtsb


----------



## Rev44

Refund said:


> Field and Steam stands on sale on Dick's until 10 tonight.
> 
> $45 20' sticks
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cks-16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb/16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb
> 
> $40 lock on, looks like cheesy stand though.
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...and-16fnsafshntrxxxxxtsb/16fnsafshntrxxxxxtsb


Was 140. Haha who would pay 140 for that stand? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Refund

idk lol but I paid $40 for it for a public piece.. reviews said people have gotten it as low as $29. Buyer beware that the strap has nothing to lock into on the bottom portion of the stand--I may weld something on there.


----------



## deerhunt1988

to the person asking about rangefinders, Cabela's has a good deal on the Sig KILO 2000. 

https://www.cabelas.com/product/SIG-KILO-RANGEFINDER/2228089.uts

I bought the 1600 for the same price last fall and love it!


----------



## Louisiana

Rev44 said:


> Was 140. Haha who would pay 140 for that stand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Now it says “Was $170”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoBlsd

I do not know if any shoots 85 gr slick tricks here but....
https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/slick-trick-replacement-blades-85-grain/


----------



## Rev44

Louisiana said:


> Now it says “Was $170”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Camofire has the Alps Pursuit packs for $59 today. I have been looking for one. Also have some other packs.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furlan

Midway USA seems to have some deal in their clearance section 

https://www.midwayusa.com/treestand...%7C1&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&customerSelectedSort=False


----------



## meyerske

Walmart


----------



## Honolua

Please enter coupon code, "mossyoak", (small letters) to get 20% off!

If you find this helpful and would like other opportunities at special discounts, please help me keep this thread visible by posting Thanks! Hope you are having great Deer seasons and looking forward to Turkey season!





#MossyOak
#ItsAnObsession


----------



## Fezzik

High End Binos

Vortex 8x42 Razor UHD Binoculars [focuscamera.com]- $1099 via discount code VORTEX842
8x magnification in 42mm objective lens
420-feet field of view at 1,000 yards
16.7mm eye relief
UHD optical system
Abbe Koenig phase-corrected prisms
XR Plus fully multi-coated
Magnesium alloy chassis
Adjustable eyecups/Center focus wheel
Waterproof and fogproof
Compatible with a tripod adapter
Vortex 10x42 Razor UHD Binoculars [focuscamera.com] - $1199 via discount code VORTEX1042
10x magnification in 42mm objective lens
346-feet field of view at 1,000 yards
16.7mm eye relief
Ultra High Definition optical system
Abbe Koenig phase-corrected prisms
XR Plus fully multi-coated
Magnesium alloy chassis
Adjustable eyecups/Center focus wheel
Waterproof and fogproof
Compatible with a tripod adapter


----------



## H80Hunter

Sitka has some 20% stuff off on the website, and Scheel's has Sitka on sale as well.


----------



## _zack

Just saw Nomad having a sitewide 25% off sale using code SALE25


----------



## Fezzik

Jetboil on sale at academy for $67; free shipping


----------



## backstraps01

Fezzik said:


> Jetboil on sale at academy for $67; free shipping


Very Nice


----------



## Mike Higman

Annual Sitka sale is on. Lots of places to get discounts.
https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/annual-sitka-gear-sale/

https://www.huntinggeardeals.com/portfolio/huge-discounts-on-sitka-gear-on-amazon/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow

20-40% off all Sitka at Blackovis


----------



## MNarrow

60X 10% off LCA

Finally got myself an EZ Press and draw board


----------



## Refund

camofire has some 25% off deals on helium stands and muddy pro sticks.. thinking about jumping on these, anybody ever see them lower than 25% off?


----------



## SoBlsd

Nikon Black 4K rangefinder $220
https://sport.woot.com/offers/nikon-black-rangex-4k-laser-rangefinders?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_2


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Sitka Tool bucket for $125 on Hunt of the day

https://www.huntoftheday.com/

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

Hooyman electric pole saw 46% off
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1017001916?pid=437065


----------



## Ybuck

Sitka Sale on Camofire today


----------



## Curtdawg88

Ybuck said:


> Sitka Sale on Camofire today


Does anyone else see different items on the app vs the website? There’s no Sitka on the app but that’s all there is on the website...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Curtdawg88 said:


> Does anyone else see different items on the app vs the website? There’s no Sitka on the app but that’s all there is on the website...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've given up on the app it sucks. It's wrong all the time. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furlan

Camofire web site site seems to work. Forget the app


----------



## Furlan

Cameras on sale on camofire https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/4


----------



## CBB

Hit local tractor supply and finally scored. Got 40lb bags of Biologic Green Patch Plus for 15 each regularly 47.99


----------



## Meat

A lot of broad heads on clearance at my local Wal Marts. Killzones for $15 and Rage for $20. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

CBB said:


> View attachment 7053439
> 
> 
> Hit local tractor supply and finally scored. Got 40lb bags of Biologic Green Patch Plus for 15 each regularly 47.99


Going to check mine tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furlan

The local Walmart has realtree camo cargo pants on clearance for $5 a pair


----------



## stillrunnin

tttttttttt


----------



## SoBlsd

Trophy Taker Shuttle T lok broadheads $15
https://www.huntoftheday.com/product/trophy-taker-shuttle-t-lok-3-pack/


----------



## nthewild

I have not used these, but Midway has a 2 pack of muddy cams for $58

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021980561?pid=594077


----------



## stillrunnin

nthewild said:


> I have not used these, but Midway has a 2 pack of muddy cams for $58
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021980561?pid=594077


 those cameras are junk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

LEUPOLD RX 1300 LASER RANGEFINDER for $239 on Camofire today.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andymick32

Any leather boot deals out there?


----------



## deanrb

Furlan said:


> The local Walmart has realtree camo cargo pants on clearance for $5 a pair


I picked up a couple pairs today. Thanks Furlan


----------



## deanrb

Furlan said:


> The local Walmart has realtree camo cargo pants on clearance for $5 a pair


I picked up a couple pairs today. Thanks Furlan


----------



## Furlan

Amazon has Rage Hypodermic broad-heads 100 grains for $19.99 a 3 pack , free shipping with prime

https://www.amazon.com/RAGE-Hypoder...23&sprefix=rage+bro,aps,173&sr=8-5&th=1&psc=1


----------



## C Svach

Anybody seeing any deals on higher end binoculars? Been watching classifieds missed a set of Razors last week.


----------



## BigBrian

stillrunnin said:


> tttttttttt


LOL, this is a sticky post. You can't push it to the top.

One day sale on 20 foot sticks. We have about 15 sets of these, really good sticks for the price. They aren't the stagger steps like the walmart ones that go on sale occasionally so much better and trust me, must nicer to go up/down in the dark. $45 for these is a good price. Also, very easy to put together, I've done it in 10 degrees up to 100 degrees.

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cks-16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb/16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb


----------



## MIbowhunter49

BigBrian said:


> LOL, this is a sticky post. You can't push it to the top.
> 
> One day sale on 20 foot sticks. We have about 15 sets of these, really good sticks for the price. They aren't the stagger steps like the walmart ones that go on sale occasionally so much better and trust me, must nicer to go up/down in the dark. $45 for these is a good price. Also, very easy to put together, I've done it in 10 degrees up to 100 degrees.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cks-16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb/16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb


tree stand insurance prices must have gone up. Seem slike 5-10 years ago 45 was the going rate and I could get them onsale for 35-40 easy.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

BigBrian said:


> LOL, this is a sticky post. You can't push it to the top.
> 
> One day sale on 20 foot sticks. We have about 15 sets of these, really good sticks for the price. They aren't the stagger steps like the walmart ones that go on sale occasionally so much better and trust me, must nicer to go up/down in the dark. $45 for these is a good price. Also, very easy to put together, I've done it in 10 degrees up to 100 degrees.
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...cks-16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb/16fnsafs20ftdblsttsb


Thanks! Ordered a set. Free shipping too.


----------



## Fezzik

Energizer lithium 12 pack for 12.50 on Amazon. Cheaper with subscribe and save. Not as good as the 20 packs at Costco but in case you don’t have a Costco membership


----------



## Jackle1886

Word of advice. Test all your Amazon batteries. I had a few DOA but didn't use them for months and didn't know. Didn't bother asking for a partial refund. But next time you bet I'll test them all. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

Saw a couple good deals at my local Walmart earlier. The mossy oak camo I was looking for was already picked over...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave

Eddie12 said:


> Saw a couple good deals at my local Walmart earlier. The mossy oak camo I was looking for was already picked over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also arrows are discounted as well. I bought .003 mossy oak today for $3 a piece.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbrake

https://gnarlygorillas.com/products...MIvKfXk5Wz5wIVtR-tBh0zgQ5oEAQYASABEgKcLvD_BwE

Not a steal, but a good price on a good mount. Website is legit, I just received my order.


----------



## Dunndm1

If only I didn’t live in California in a big city where all the Walmart clearances are trash... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB

Ended up getting a 25 percent off all clearance items coupon in my email from tractor supply. They had also just finished marking down the hunting stuff again. Not a bad day


----------



## sherb1

Sportsman's Guide hunting clearance sale has some good deals,like Primos blinds - Double Bull Surroundview 270 only $215.99, 360 is $269.99 buyer's club price. I would buy the 270 if I didn't just get it for Xmas,haven't tried it yet. That 270 is $340 on Amazon now.


----------



## Furlan

I see IQ bow sights , 3 pin for $48 on Amazon, Ebay too


----------



## BrianD

CBB said:


> Ended up getting a 25 percent off all clearance items coupon in my email from tractor supply. They had also just finished marking down the hunting stuff again. Not a bad day


Man I wish they sent me that coupon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

BrianD said:


> Man I wish they sent me that coupon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s on their website- applies to all in store clearance purchases


----------



## dra710

Spypoint Link Micros Cell Cams for *$99.98 *
here is the link:

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/spypoint-link-micro-cellular-trail-camera-10mp-19sytulnkmcr4gclltcha/19sytulnkmcr4gclltcha


----------



## dra710

Just bought 2! Smoking Deal


----------



## Hawkdog

The local Dunham's has a ton of the Ameristep pop-up blinds, I think they were $44.99.


----------



## andymick32

Hawkdog said:


> The local Dunham's has a ton of the Ameristep pop-up blinds, I think they were $44.99.


Are they any good? Looking to buy my first blind so my 5 year old can sit with me in the fall.


----------



## Furlan

Don't skimp on the size of a blind, especially if you expect company. That 5 year old is only getting bigger.


----------



## dirtyq

Fezzik said:


> It’s on their website- applies to all in store clearance purchases


I don't see it. Is it still available?


----------



## simshunter

Local Academy had Browning camo marked half off.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Refund

Lonewolf is having a blem sale on assaults, alphas and sticks you need to call to purchase..


----------



## ILbowhunter79

Refund said:


> Lonewolf is having a blem sale on assaults, alphas and sticks you need to call to purchase..


The prices weren’t that good for blemished stands. Could have gotten them cheaper brand new with the promo code around new years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican

dra710 said:


> Spypoint Link Micros Cell Cams for *$99.98 *
> here is the link:
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/spypoint-link-micro-cellular-trail-camera-10mp-19sytulnkmcr4gclltcha/19sytulnkmcr4gclltcha


For those that don't care for Dick's you can buy them at Academy Sports for the same price!


----------



## CBB

I thought this was a good deal. Buy 2 remotes get a free K camera. I called and spoke with the owner. Deal is good as long a cameras are in stock. 2 sets left

https://farmsteadoutdoors.com/product/cuddeback-cuddelink-2camera-starter-kit-11476/


----------



## Refund

I got an alpha for a little over 20% off, the thing looked better than the one I bought with the Black Friday promo.. The sticks I got had some dings in them.


----------



## BrianD

Does anyone know if there is any Badlands codes or if the have a good sale on any given holiday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fezzik

BrianD said:


> Does anyone know if there is any Badlands codes or if the have a good sale on any given holiday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Midway has a couple on sale for 45%off. It’s not the 50 we’ve been seeing with badlands direct but if youre in a hurry 

https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...in-image-link&utm_campaign=badlands-backpacks


----------



## 2backstraps

Anyone heard if First Lite is doing a tag soup sale this year?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

Fezzik said:


> Midway has a couple on sale for 45%off. It’s not the 50 we’ve been seeing with badlands direct but if youre in a hurry
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/s?promoti...in-image-link&utm_campaign=badlands-backpacks


Thanks, looking at picking up some more approach FX clothing though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimVarnes

Following


----------



## Jargon

Primos surround blind good deal

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/primos-double-bull-surroundview-270-blind


----------



## stillrunnin

Can't hardly find any deals this year


----------



## C Svach

eBay has 15% off with code jpresday and it’s actually on hunting stuff too Hawk crawler $117 delivered seems like a great deal.


----------



## mikear

50% off Muck Boots “web specials” today only. Use code TAKE50 at checkout. 

 https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials


----------



## ReezenHunter

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;New Post Season Deals (((Working Thread)))&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



C Svach said:


> eBay has 15% off with code jpresday and it’s actually on hunting stuff too Hawk crawler $117 delivered seems like a great deal.
> View attachment 7077521


They dropped the price on them to $119.99 today and the promo code is still good


----------



## Daave

mikear said:


> 50% off Muck Boots “web specials” today only. Use code TAKE50 at checkout.
> 
> https://www.muckbootcompany.com/collections/web-specials


Thx for the heads up I needed a new pair!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nockedup

ReezenHunter said:


> They dropped the price on them to $119.99 today and the promo code is still good


Good call. Finally pulled the trigger on one of these.


----------



## TyT10

Hunt of the Day has Fletcher Swift 3 Finger Thumb Release for $39.99. I see a lot of people wanting to try thumb releases without breaking the bank. This is about as good a deal as you will get to start out.


----------



## eyeguy

ttt 
sales are slow this year!


----------



## Fezzik

Buddy heaters 50%off at walmart


----------



## Bowman1956

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## SoBlsd

Muck Boots Men's Fieldblazer $56
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/..._PageElement_pdplanding_rr_1_21433_&rrec=true
Muck Boots Men's Edgewater $52


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## Benzene

TyT10 said:


> Hunt of the Day has Fletcher Swift 3 Finger Thumb Release for $39.99. I see a lot of people wanting to try thumb releases without breaking the bank. This is about as good a deal as you will get to start out.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## KYHeadhunter02

Should be plenty of deals coming with the way the economy is right now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

Been wanting a new pair of boots for spring turkey and early archery season. I found a good deal through BlackOvis on Crispi boots so I pulled the trigger on a pair of Thor GTX's. 

https://www.blackovis.com/brands/crispi-boots?cat=1254


----------



## Furlan

Dick's is selling the Spypoint Micro camera at $95

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...08VVPEFmLvLLAgWKZ9hoCq4IQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Furlan said:


> Dick's is selling the Spypoint Micro camera at $95
> 
> https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...08VVPEFmLvLLAgWKZ9hoCq4IQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


10 bucks off 50 today as well


----------



## Rev44

MIbowhunter49 said:


> 10 bucks off 50 today as well


No AT&T models. Not a bad price even if it lasts one season

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Great deal on the Xenek ground blind pack.

https://huntxenek.com/product/xenek-ground-blind-backpack/


----------



## spaz 85

NYyotekiller said:


> Great deal on the Xenek ground blind pack.
> 
> https://huntxenek.com/product/xenek-ground-blind-backpack/


Thanks just bought one. My blind caddy has seen better days


----------



## Sean98

Dang. Those are great prices. There was a good sale at Scheels.com but this is even a little better.


----------



## skynight

NYyotekiller said:


> Great deal on the Xenek ground blind pack.
> 
> https://huntxenek.com/product/xenek-ground-blind-backpack/


Anyone know if a double bull will fit in this pack?


----------



## dra710

Nomad and Huk are running a 50% off flash sale. 
Nomad code: EYNomad
Huk Fishing: EYHuk

Great deal


----------



## dra710

https://nomadoutdoor.com/

Here is the link for Nomad code: EYNomad
50% off


----------



## spaz 85

skynight said:


> Anyone know if a double bull will fit in this pack?


It fit my older DB 360 Matrix just fine


----------



## dra710

Still working today if anyone is in the market for camo

https://nomadoutdoor.com/

Here is the link for Nomad code: EYNomad
50% off


----------



## BrianD

Banded is having a big sale too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Great deal on a good quiver, tight spot clone. 
https://www.mackspw.com/Apex-Gear-Reactor-XL-Arrow-Quiver


----------



## ShaneC

Kurtislowe68 said:


> Great deal on a good quiver, tight spot clone.
> https://www.mackspw.com/Apex-Gear-Reactor-XL-Arrow-Quiver


Thanks, I ordered one.


----------



## TBoo

Got me also! Needed a new quiver. Thanks


----------



## Big Timber

dra710 said:


> Nomad and Huk are running a 50% off flash sale.
> Nomad code: EYNomad
> Huk Fishing: EYHuk
> 
> Great deal


Thanks! Ordered with both of them :wink:


----------



## jakeamp88

Thanks


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Great deal on heat packs at Walmart. $1 per pack, regularly about $6.


----------



## Kaizoku

You are one of the people who bought 500 rolls of toilet paper. Lol


----------



## Furlan

check the expiration date on those hand warmers


----------



## SELFILMED

****giveaway****

Hey guys, we are running a giveaway for a new DSD Posturing Jake decoy on our website (*this is NOT an April Fools joke!). 

Details of the giveaway and instructions how to enter can be found here: https://selfilmed.com/giveaways/

Winner will be announced on or about April 20th. Good luck to all that enter!

P.S. - We are really trying to grow our YouTube channel...so any subscribes, video likes, video views, comments, etc. would be very much appreciated!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Furlan said:


> check the expiration date on those hand warmers


I used up the last of what I had last year so I was due to stock up again. Some of those were probably 5 years old and they all worked fine and kept me warm. I'm not worried about expiration dates. 

Some of these I bought I will share with my hunting buddies the rest will probably last me another 5 years.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Kaizoku said:


> You are one of the people who bought 500 rolls of toilet paper. Lol


Funny, couple weeks ago my wife complained that none of the stores had toilet paper. She went to several different stores but every store in town was sold out. 

So she went on Amazon.com and ordered toilet paper. Less than a week later a 60 roll box of Northern tp shows up on the doorstep.


----------



## mikear

https://www.muckbootcompany.com/
25% off site wide with code SPRING25


----------



## Fezzik

15.99 rage Broad heads 
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...tent=main-image-link&utm_campaign=rage-xtreme


----------



## Big Timber

If anyone needs a decent set of binos. Tempting for even a back up pair. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/Bushnell-Legend-L-Series-10x52


----------



## Ybuck

Camofire archery gear deals TODAY!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Rev44

Mountain steals has some good prices on baselayers, socks, underwear. Fast shipping. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good price for an inexpensive camera....Never used one though, so I'm not sure how they work.

Buy 5 or more and they're $21.99 each.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...011591139228134379945989320632058611383719169


----------



## Meat

NYyotekiller said:


> Good price for an inexpensive camera....Never used one though, so I'm not sure how they work.
> 
> Buy 5 or more and they're $21.99 each.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...011591139228134379945989320632058611383719169


I bought two and one is a gem, especially for the price, but the other one doesn’t trigger like it should. Hanging from the same tree, one took 182 pics and one took 28. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWBOW

https://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/rage-hypodermic-standard-100gr-2in-3-pack/
Rage hypos for 22.80 a pack.


----------



## Fezzik

Energizer lithium 20 pack for 9.99 at Costco ymmv


----------



## MissouriBowtech

Fezzik said:


> Energizer lithium 20 pack for 9.99 at Costco ymmv


Yep loaded up Tuesday


----------



## stratton2002

ttt


----------



## MIbowhunter49

stratton2002 said:


> ttt


It's a sticky, don't bump it.



Gander Outdoors has a ton of stuff on clearance online with some awesome prices. Free shipping over 100 bucks, but I bought some really heavy stuff and shipping was still only 7 bucks.

You can get a 10% off code really easily as well, that works on top of most clearance prices.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Quite a bit of Sitka and Crispi stuff on Camofire.com today


----------



## simshunter

Refurbished Bushnell 4x20 bone collector range finder $70

https://www.focuscamera.com/bushnel...ct&utm_campaign=Focus Camera Logo (2)&irgwc=1

And trophy extreme rangefinder $90

https://www.focuscamera.com/bushnel...ct&utm_campaign=Focus Camera Logo (2)&irgwc=1

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

TT smackdown pro on camofire today $49.99. B Stingers on sale too.


----------



## Fezzik

browning strike force gen 5; 22 MP for $99
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...paign=browning-strike-force-gen5-trail-camera


----------



## andymick32

Fezzik said:


> browning strike force gen 5; 22 MP for $99
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...paign=browning-strike-force-gen5-trail-camera


You’d be very hard pressed to find a better cam for $100. Time lapse feature is great.


----------



## Mike Higman

Here is our Memorial Day Deals roundup. I just finished going through all the deals I could find, but I'll update the post as deals are added through the weekend. http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/best-memorial-day-hunting-gear-sales-deals/


----------



## endo2075

I couldn’t get the summit cables to work on Wednesday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

endo2075 said:


> I couldn’t get the summit cables to work on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed those, what and where was the deal?


----------



## jellyfish

https://xopoutdoors.com/collections/hang-on-treestands/products/air-raid-medium-hang-on-treestand XOP Air Raid for 149 for Memorial day


----------



## rsk76

For those interested in Spypoint cameras. Trailcampro has some on sale

https://www.trailcampro.com/collections/spypoint-trail-cameras


----------



## deerslayer12345

Rage hypodermic 100 gr on Amazon for $20 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AU6DEB6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_U2PZEbNECQ81H

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

deerslayer12345 said:


> Rage hypodermic 100 gr on Amazon for $20 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AU6DEB6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_U2PZEbNECQ81H
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Any idea of these are legit or Chinese knock-offs? Some of the reviews state they were received in generic packaging and not an actual Rage package.

Meat


----------



## Fezzik

Meat said:


> Any idea of these are legit or Chinese knock-offs? Some of the reviews state they were received in generic packaging and not an actual Rage package.
> 
> Meat


says sold by camofire. they are regarded as good to go and appear to have relationships with many manufacturers to sell overstock


----------



## Meat

Fezzik said:


> says sold by camofire. they are regarded as good to go and appear to have relationships with many manufacturers to sell overstock


Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckalope

NAP Gobbler Getter broadheads 100 grain on camofire today. $12.99 for a 3 pack. Seems like 50% off from everywhere else I've seen.


----------



## Jeffreyjwilliam

Nice !


----------



## rsk76

Meat said:


> Any idea of these are legit or Chinese knock-offs? Some of the reviews state they were received in generic packaging and not an actual Rage package.
> 
> Meat


Received mine today and they are real Rage. Ordered another pack.


----------



## nockedup

Trypans are $30 on Amazon right now as well.


----------



## Franklin7x57

anyone used camofire for an onx RENEWAL?


----------



## NYyotekiller

Franklin7x57 said:


> anyone used camofire for an onx RENEWAL?


Yep, that’s how I do my OnX renewals.


----------



## Jerred44

I renewed my onx they camofire. Way cheaper


----------



## nthewild

How do you renew this way? I was told by OnX that coupons could only be used for first time members.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

yea she hare her sec, zewve


NYyotekiller said:


> Yep, that’s how I do my OnX renewals.


Everythingtrs\quality a Aqua IS A sfaa#"€, exerted & $a. B. 5.&e Rree. EDZeEWREC, RIs a very easy to question aaSDDC


----------



## NYyotekiller

nthewild said:


> How do you renew this way? I was told by OnX that coupons could only be used for first time members.


It's not a coupon. You simply enter the numbers from the card when you renew your membership.


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

Lacrosse footwear is having a huge sale on their website. 35% off site wide and 50% some other boots. Till June 29th.


----------



## bkspyder

Summit Explorer Open front 129.99 https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...er-sd-climbing-treestand?location=&quantity=1


----------



## theadmiral518

Lone Wolf tree stands $75 off $199 or more.
https://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/


----------



## Mike Higman

I just finished updating our post with the latest deals on hunting gear for Independence Day. Thanks for checking it out and Happy 4th!
http://www.huntinggeardeals.com/4th-of-july-hunting-gear-sales-and-deals/


----------



## Wisco_Bowhunter

If anyone is looking for a good deal and looking to try a new camera company, look at Meyer trail cameras. Small company in the U.S and they are having a sale, buy one of their 180$ cameras and get one of their 90-100$ ones for free. Seems like a good deal and I've heard good stuff about their cameras.


----------



## Jackle1886

Merino boxers, never bought this brand but for the price I'll try them.

https://www.steepandcheap.com/stoic...1bGUgQmFzZWQ6NHRoIG9mIEp1bHkgU2FsZToxOjI2Og==

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

Out on a Limb Mfg. 20% off between 10am and 2pm central standard time.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good deal here on a good Browning camera.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...ent=crossSell-banner-one&utm_campaign=process


----------



## Tbass3574

3 pack of muddy stager steps camofire. 45$


----------



## Fezzik

Thermacell mr300 for $18.69 on Amazon


----------



## manosteel00

Midway selling the Nitro X for $1200 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1019911856


----------



## chuckalope

I'm typically a Duracell guy, but I found this deal on Energizer Max AA batteries. They seem to work great for my trail cameras. 100 pack for $36.00. $0.36 per battery is pretty dang good. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Energizer-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Pgohil

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B8R6PF2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_y3kcFbX61Q98Z


I run the Amazon basics. They work well on my trail cameras, the kids toys, flashlights etc. At 27 cents a piece it's a better deal. Plus there's an extra 10% off right now.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10xArcherydeals

nice deal


----------



## andymick32

Any lithium battery deals out there? My cams just seem to work better with lithiums.


----------



## Fezzik

andymick32 said:


> Any lithium battery deals out there? My cams just seem to work better with lithiums.


Costco seems to be best; normal price is 13.99-15.99 for a 20 pack. I grabbed some a couple of weeks ago for 8.99


----------



## MountieHunter

This may have been asked already but does anyone know if the killzones on camofire the USA or Taiwan models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew10483

Hawk Crawler cart on Amazon for $120. 


Hawk Crawler Deer and Multi Use Cart https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D93036U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_OTegFbZHF0GSR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaz 85

https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/33

I use this in my blind and really like it.


----------



## Uglykidjoe

Wallyworld online has widlgame innovations crossbows for or $137.
They're made by Barnett. 
Cant go wrong at that price


----------



## NYyotekiller

Anyone used any of these cams? Probably be a good option if your doing a lot of public land hunting.

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...652717305654275466090836420269257145962255617


----------



## Dunndm1

Any good climber deals? Just moved to SC and don’t have a climber here... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PArcher

NYyotekiller said:


> Anyone used any of these cams? Probably be a good option if your doing a lot of public land hunting.
> 
> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...652717305654275466090836420269257145962255617


I have a few of them I got for this season. No long term feedback but I have been pleased with them so far. They seem like a good camera for the price


----------



## longisland

Anyone have a coupon good or a good lead on a deal for muddy pro sticks pack of 4?


----------



## Planopurist

longisland said:


> Anyone have a coupon good or a good lead on a deal for muddy pro sticks pack of 4?


Keep an eye out on camofire.com. I want to say I’ve seen them on there in recent weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff25

longisland said:


> Anyone have a coupon good or a good lead on a deal for muddy pro sticks pack of 4?


I might be selling 4 of them once my lwcg sticks come in


----------



## Krazo

Looking for Inexpensive cams ~ $25-35 range. Anyone seen any decent buys?


----------



## Tbass3574

Krazo said:


> Looking for Inexpensive cams ~ $25-35 range. Anyone seen any decent buys?


Dicks had the wildgame terras the other day for 30. I believe academy sports was running a sale on some super cheap ones as well


----------



## Tbass3574

Krazo said:


> Looking for Inexpensive cams ~ $25-35 range. Anyone seen any decent buys?





https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/wildgame-innovations-terra-extreme-trail-camera-12mp-18wgiutrrxtrm12mptch/18wgiutrrxtrm12mptch


----------



## Krazo

That’s it. Thanks guys


----------



## Tbass3574

Krazo said:


> That’s it. Thanks guys


I have two of them that I use in spots that have a higher chance of getting stolen, take decent photos for the price particularly at night. And the battery life is solid on them


----------



## gridman

Krazo said:


> Looking for Inexpensive cams ~ $25-35 range. Anyone seen any decent buys?


google campark, toguard.....I just stumbled across these the other day, they look pretty good considering they are about 35 dollars


----------



## rsk76

Midwest Archery is having a labor day sale with 20% off the entire site use code LABORDAY. Including this PSE Brute Lite rh 70lb for 299.99 then take the additional 20% off and you have great starter or backup bow.








PSE Brute Force Lite, Right Hand, Kryptek Highlander, 70


*Pictured bow is Mossy Oak, not Kryptek Highlander The legendary price and performance of the Brute Force™ is even better! At a mass weight of 3.8 lbs, the new Brute Force™ Lite is a not only a 1/2 pound lighter than the original, but it’s still a powerhouse hunting bow that shoots at 332 fps...




midwestarchery.com


----------



## optimal_max

Millennium m50 hang-on. LL Bean has them @ $154, with an additional 15% off until tomorrow (9/8). After tax its about $140 with free ship. AND you can got to www.raise.com and purchase LL Bean gift cards at 12% off each and save an extra $21. Plus if you have a Rakuten account you can get an extra % cash back as well. They are on backorder till October, but a good deal on a nice stand.








Millennium Hang-On Treestand, M50 | Treestands, Ladders & Blinds at L.L.Bean


Find the best Millennium Hang-On Treestand, M50 at L.L.Bean. Our high quality null Treestands, Ladders and Blinds are thoughtfully designed and built to last season after season.




www.llbean.com


----------



## yetihunter1

Krazo said:


> Looking for Inexpensive cams ~ $25-35 range. Anyone seen any decent buys?


Check on camofire on Tuesdays, they normally run a bunch of cam deals


----------



## rhs341

Any lifeline deals anyone is aware of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Lacrosse 1600 gram alphaburlys on sale at midway for 125 with free shipping. Won’t find a warmer boot for that price 










LaCrosse Alphaburly Pro 18 1600 Gram Insulated Hunting Boots Rubber


LaCrosse built the Alphaburly Pro with the belief that a rubber boot should do more than just provide a water and scent proof barrier. It should...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Xlr8n

Nikon USA has all refurb optics on sale for at least 20% off. 

Tract Optics has all Toric models for $100 off until Sept. 21.


----------



## LarryB52

Anyone have a coupon for Boot Barn more than 10% off?

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## da_sKillet

Moultrie has a sale on their 4G field modems for $20.









Moultrie Mobile™ MA2 Cellular Field Modem


The MA2 Cellular Field Modem converts most Moultrie game cameras, built since 2015, into a wireless game camera. This allows current Moultrie camera owners to go wireless and also gives users the flexibility to upgrade their Moultrie camera any time while maintaining cellular coverage. The MA2...




www.moultriefeeders.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swkslampe

da_sKillet said:


> Moultrie has a sale on their 4G field modems for $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moultrie Mobile™ MA2 Cellular Field Modem
> 
> 
> The MA2 Cellular Field Modem converts most Moultrie game cameras, built since 2015, into a wireless game camera. This allows current Moultrie camera owners to go wireless and also gives users the flexibility to upgrade their Moultrie camera any time while maintaining cellular coverage. The MA2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moultriefeeders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That went fast. I’ll try anything for $19!


----------



## Stick12

I have one of these, they work great! They are a good deal at MSRP of $60. At $20 they are an absolute steal


----------



## optimal_max

Safelink 35' climbing rope $18.99 (Free ship over $49)








Millennium SafeLink Treestand Climbing Rope 35'


The Millennium Safe-Link Climbing rope is a 35 ft. rope with prusik knot and carabiner for controlled ascension and descension from hang-on climber, and...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## optimal_max

Muddy Stagger Step - $12.99 each Free ship with Amzon Prime





Amazon.com: Muddy Stagger Step 3 Pack- Great for Crooked or Leaning Trees: Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: Muddy Stagger Step 3 Pack- Great for Crooked or Leaning Trees: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## BowtechGen3

- Office Depot







www.officedepot.com





SD Cards on Clearence


----------



## whippedcream

Check your local Walgreens periodically. Just cleaned out 16 gb micro sd cards with the adapters for 1.79 and 2.49 each. Gotta look for those orange clearance stickers!! Running errands for the wife pays off some times.


----------



## Goodtime

BowtechGen3 said:


> - Office Depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.officedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD Cards on Clearence


$19 for shipping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Double bull 270 surround view

$349
Plus $50 mail in rebate 
Plus $100 Rogers store credit
Free shipping orders over $99










Double Bull SurroundView 270° Blind


Rogers Sporting Goods. Gear for the serious outdoor enthusiast.




www.rogerssportinggoods.com


----------



## BowtechGen3

Goodtime said:


> $19 for shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered 20 and it qualified for Free shipping


----------



## rsk76

Several used cams added to Trailcampro's page. Including several Browning cams.









Used Trail Cameras For Sale


Looking for an affordable, quality wildlife camera? Browse our used trail & game cameras for sale. We sell refurbished outdoor cameras at great low prices.




www.trailcampro.com


----------



## Krazo

Amazon has replacement summit climbing cables for $30. Not a huge discount but about $5 off regular price. I spent $30 to help ensure my safety


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Krazo said:


> Amazon has replacement summit climbing cables for $30. Not a huge discount but about $5 off regular price. I spent $30 to help ensure my safety


Thanks for the heads up, reminded me I needed to replace mine


----------



## Stick12

Camofire has a bunch of climbing sticks and treestands on sale. Hawk Helium sticks and Muddy Pro Sticks both 25% off. 9 hours left on the sale


----------



## Stick12

Cabelas/Bass Pro has Sitka Incinerator bibs almost half off MRSP. $278 normally $499. And free shipping over $50






Sitka GORE OPTIFADE Elevated II Incinerator Bibs for Men | Cabela's


Sitka® GORE® OPTIFADE® Elevated II Incinerator Bibs for Men stand atop the industry as possibly the most technologically advanced insulated hunting bibs on the market. Hunter-driven Sitka...




www.cabelas.com


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Stick12 said:


> Cabelas/Bass Pro has Sitka Incinerator bibs almost half off MRSP. $278 normally $499. And free shipping over $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitka GORE OPTIFADE Elevated II Incinerator Bibs for Men | Cabela's
> 
> 
> Sitka® GORE® OPTIFADE® Elevated II Incinerator Bibs for Men stand atop the industry as possibly the most technologically advanced insulated hunting bibs on the market. Hunter-driven Sitka...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cabelas.com


Darn only medium


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

.BuckHunt. said:


> Darn only medium


Out of stock now.


----------



## Trevor02TA

Local Scheels has some good deals. Arctic shield suits 25% off. Merino wool, light, med, heavyweight 25% off. Bunch more


----------



## BeastModeHunter

This thing is a steal for what you get. $27.99 on amazon and mine ran for about 11 hours with one charge. I am glad I dont have to waste anymore money on the disposable warmers. 



https://amzn.to/34AWiWf


----------



## Stick12

Camofire is having big sale today on StealthCam trail cameras. Both cellular and "regular"


----------



## Acottrell

FYI Rage has a mail-in rebate for $10-$15 based on which pack of broadheads you buy. Bought some NC 125g hypodermics today for $50 with the $15 rebate making them $35. Appears to be one rebate person and the offer is good until December 31st.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Muddy Accessory strap Under $6 shipped. https://amzn.to/32psgDb


----------



## NYyotekiller

Nomad Slaysman vest @50% off.









Daily Deal


Gear up for your next hunting trip with NOMAD Performance hunting apparel and experience the difference. Hunting Shirts, Jackets, Pants & Headwear. Shop Now!




nomadoutdoor.com


----------



## bejayze

Scheels has several Sitka items at reduced prices


----------



## Dleigh31

Browning Strike Force trail camera for $75

Browning Strike Force HD Extreme Trail Camera


----------



## WILKinKC

lots of sitka gear on campfire today


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

lots of Krvptex on camofire today.


----------



## Cabb_5

Badlands has most there stuff off 40%. Badlands40 is the code.


----------



## rhs341

Cabb_5 said:


> Badlands has most there stuff off 40%. Badlands40 is the code.


Well.....reading this today just cost me some money....but I have been needing a new bino case and scope cover.....Thanks!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

Trophy Taker smackdown pro lockup regular $149.99 on sale for $104.99. Right from their website.


----------



## Gamover06

Jackle1886 said:


> Trophy Taker smackdown pro lockup regular $149.99 on sale for $104.99.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Where

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bejayze

Any Browning Spec Ops or Recon Force cameras on sale anywhere?


----------



## gridman

this thread has been killing me for the last 3 years, badlands bino harness got me this time


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

Danner powerhorns for $167.99 tractor supply
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...nic_feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1389451


----------



## Cabb_5

rhs341 said:


> Well.....reading this today just cost me some money....but I have been needing a new bino case and scope cover.....Thanks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it cost me quite a bit more than you lol


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

*The ORIGINAL Muck Boot only $69.99 today*








The ORIGINAL Muck Boot only $69.99 today!


These boots are made for muckin'. And that's just what they'll do. Some day when you're out huntin' you'll be




www.fieldsupply.com


----------



## gar2067

This deal got me recently; best price I've seen for hawk helium sticks right now if you sign up for email alerts you get $15 off and they ship free:








Hawk Helium 20" Climbing Stick 4 Pack | Mack's Prairie Wings


Hawk Helium 20" Climbing Stick 4 Pack Silent-use Versa Button prevent noise when packing & installing Tree-digger Teeth Bite into bark for ultimate stability Superior Step Design Boot gripping steps with raised ends provide non-slip performance Weight Rating 300 lbs. Construction - Aluminum...




www.mackspw.com


----------



## Mike Higman

I just started selling this new portable Ozone generator on Amazon, so I've got it discounted for the launch. It puts out 350mg/hr and will run for up to 6 15-minute intervals between charges. $69.94 after using the $10 off coupon. PM me with any questions about it.



https://www.amazon.com/Purge-Portable-Generator-Destroys-Hunting/dp/B08DK8Z763/ref=sr_1_37?dchild=1&keywords=portable+ozone+generator&qid=1607633904&sr=8-37


----------



## macomb mike

Menards has the Barronett Ox 5 ground blind on sale for $189.


----------



## rhs341

Nomad has 50% off sitewide , code MERRY.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Any good sales on Gun Safes? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## useyourbow

Camo Fire has both 30" and 20" Hawk Helium sticks on sale. Great prices. Hawk Stands and Saddle as well.


----------



## Tbass3574

Access to this page has been denied.



Browning dark ops for 79


----------



## Scott Ho

If your a Sams club member they have cabelas or bass pro $50 for $39. 









Let us know you're not a robot - Sam's Club







www.samsclub.com


----------



## Rev44

Anyone seeing any hang on treestands on sale yet? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Rev44 said:


> Anyone seeing any hang on treestands on sale yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Millennium M25 on ebay for $97 and free shipping. I think it was as low as $89 but might have gone back up.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Millennium M25 on ebay for $97 and free shipping. I think it was as low as $89 but might have gone back up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I will check it out. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bootheeltechy

Sportsmans Warehouse is running a sale on Sig Kilo 1800BDX 3r laser rangefinder for $239. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1uDUQ46pTULYkFYiQvaGu4

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dafis

Academy Sports has the Muddy cell camera on sale for $79



Access to this page has been denied.



they have others on sale as well


----------



## jlh42581

If you buy those muddies id strongly suggest avoiding the verizon ones. Both me and a coworker from two different retailers had to send them back.


----------



## Dirty Birch

Heard the Verizon is shutting down all 3g only devices within the next few weeks. Any phone, camera, etc will have to be 4g LTE.


----------



## Dafis

Dirty Birch said:


> Heard the Verizon is shutting down all 3g only devices within the next few weeks. Any phone, camera, etc will have to be 4g LTE.


*When Will Verizon Retire 3G?*
Verizon has already started the process, with a note on a support page stating: “Currently, 3G / 4G non-HD Voice CDMA devices can’t be activated for any new line of service.” The company expects that those still accessing the 3G network will be transitioned over by the *end of 2020*, after delaying the shutdown by a year.

*When Will AT&T Retire 3G?*
Back in March, we reported that AT&T had laid out plans for the transition to 5G, marking *February 2022* for the phaseout of 3G.

“To bring you faster speeds and new features, we have to evolve America’s best and also fastest network,” AT&T says in a support article. “One change we’re making is phasing out our 3G network by February 2022. Once we do, 3G devices and 4G wireless devices that don’t support HD Voice will no longer work on our network.”


----------



## Otdrsman85

If you have a local Gander Outdoors/Camping world they have Sik f4 broadheads on sale for $24 per pack and TT Shuttle T for $23. There was a couple other ones on clearance as well but they were sold out and I didn’t have my glasses handy to read the tags 😉


----------



## chuckalope

Camofire has a ton of cheap trailcameras today 35.00-50$ range. I'm not a stealth camera fan, but I owned a few and they worked just fine.


----------



## AlexWallace

Dafis said:


> *When Will Verizon Retire 3G?*
> Verizon has already started the process, with a note on a support page stating: “Currently, 3G / 4G non-HD Voice CDMA devices can’t be activated for any new line of service.” The company expects that those still accessing the 3G network will be transitioned over by the *end of 2020*, after delaying the shutdown by a year.
> 
> *When Will AT&T Retire 3G?*
> Back in March, we reported that essaypapers.reviews for the transition to 5G, marking *February 2022* for the phaseout of 3G.
> 
> “To bring you faster speeds and new features, we have to evolve America’s best and also fastest network,” AT&T says in a support article. “One change we’re making is phasing out our 3G network by February 2022. Once we do, 3G devices and 4G wireless devices that don’t support HD Voice will no longer work on our network.”


good post


----------



## Mohican

*Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder for 179.99*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1uDUQ46pTULYkFYiQvaGu4


----------



## bootheeltechy

Mohican said:


> *Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder for 179.99*
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1uDUQ46pTULYkFYiQvaGu4


Just my luck! Bought one last week for the "sale" price of $239!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

bootheeltechy said:


> Just my luck! Bought one last week for the "sale" price of $239!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Where’d you buy from? Do they offer price matching?


----------



## bootheeltechy

mikear said:


> Where’d you buy from? Do they offer price matching?


From Sportsmans! They reduced the price in less than a week.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Small foot guys.... Lacrosse Alpha Burly Pro 18" 800G Size 8 on sale $123.40 Optifade Timber . Normally $179









Amazon.com: LaCrosse Men's 376011 Alphaburly Pro 18" 800G Waterproof Hunting Boot, Forest Green - 8 M : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy LaCrosse Men's 376011 Alphaburly Pro 18" 800G Waterproof Hunting Boot, Forest Green - 8 M: Hunting - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## bowtac1

Camofire website or APP, decent deal on sticks.


----------



## muzzypower

60x has a 10p off going. I got an ez green with extra finger for 380 to the door. Without finger is 350. Code is 60xnews


----------



## ekubrad

Mohican said:


> *Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder for 179.99*
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw1uDUQ46pTULYkFYiQvaGu4


Thanks, I picked one up yesterday!


----------



## Stick12

Nomad has 60% off on everything sitewide right now.


----------



## Dirty Birch

Dafis said:


> *When Will Verizon Retire 3G?*
> Verizon has already started the process, with a note on a support page stating: “Currently, 3G / 4G non-HD Voice CDMA devices can’t be activated for any new line of service.” The company expects that those still accessing the 3G network will be transitioned over by the *end of 2020*, after delaying the shutdown by a year.
> 
> *When Will AT&T Retire 3G?*
> Back in March, we reported that AT&T had laid out plans for the transition to 5G, marking *February 2022* for the phaseout of 3G.
> 
> “To bring you faster speeds and new features, we have to evolve America’s best and also fastest network,” AT&T says in a support article. “One change we’re making is phasing out our 3G network by February 2022. Once we do, 3G devices and 4G wireless devices that don’t support HD Voice will no longer work on our network.”











Verizon's 3G network is sticking around — at least for now


The company is backing down from previously scheduled shutdown plans




www.androidpolice.com


----------



## Fezzik

Sig kilo 1800 for 179 plus shipping 









Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder


Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder - 6x22 mm monocular with SpectraCoatTM anti-reflection coatings for superior light transmission and optical clarity




www.sportsmans.com


----------



## Room101

Fezzik said:


> Sig kilo 1800 for 179 plus shipping


I just bought one and was pleasantly surprised to discover that the display has red characters even though the description on the Sig website doesn't say so. Display is easily readable even in total darkness. Great deal!


----------



## Jackle1886

Room101 said:


> I just bought one and was pleasantly surprised to discover that the display has red characters even though the description on the Sig website doesn't say so. Display is easily readable even in total darkness. Great deal!


I read the instructions today on mine. Even has auto display brightness! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderchicken2

YETI mugs and tumblers on sale for 25% while they last: 

https://www.yeti.com/en_US


----------



## Rev44

Mountain steals has smartwool and icebreaker wool on sale

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## macomb mike

For you guys in Illinois and Indiana, Stock and Field ( formerly Big R), is closing all their stores, all hunting items 20% off right now. I was in the store in Pontiac,Il today, they had the Hawk Crawler regular price $130. Take 20% off and you have $104 plus tax.


----------



## Mohican

*Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder, still on sale for 179.99. Mine was delivered today and yes it has the red LED. ** 








Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder


Sig Sauer KILO1800BDX 6x22mm Laser Rangefinder - 6x22 mm monocular with SpectraCoatTM anti-reflection coatings for superior light transmission and optical clarity




www.sportsmans.com




*


----------



## SoBlsd

Meopta MeoPro HD 10x32 binocular $330 free ship with Prime
Not a very popular magnification for the objective size but still a solid deal.








Meopta 562530 MeoPro HD 10x32 Binoculars


Meopta 562530 MeoPro HD 10x32 Binoculars




sellout.woot.com


----------



## macomb mike

Rural King has the Rivers Edge Twoplex 2 man ladder stand for $76, regular price $270.


----------



## Jargon

macomb mike said:


> Rural King has the Rivers Edge Twoplex 2 man ladder stand for $76, regular price $270.


Sweet deal but in store pickup only


----------



## Louisiana

Deals are obviously slow....[emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furlan

Some clearance camo clothing on clearance at Midway 








Shop Camo Hunting Clothing & Tactical Clothing at MidwayUSA


Shop our large selection of hunting clothing, fishing clothing, tactical clothing & casual wear. We carry top brands like Carhartt, Sitka Gear, 5.11, and Simms.




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Rev44

Check your local Meijer. Just picked up a bunch of Evercalm for 2.00 a piece. 90% off

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalCoHunter

Walmart here had Muzzy 3 Blade for $5.96, pack of 3.


----------



## AaronMN

CalCoHunter said:


> Walmart here had Muzzy 3 Blade for $5.96, pack of 3.


I would love a few packs if anyone were willing to get a few extra. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

Amazon has the trophy ridge hotwire for $115. not exception deal but a good price.


----------



## Rev44

Natchez has Swarovski SLC for 1399.00

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WILKinKC

Lots of Sitka 20% off on their website. Pieces you actually want as well!






Men's Whitetail: Deer Hunting Men's Clothing, Camo and Deer Hunting Accessories for Men | SITKA Gear


Shop men's whitetail hunting gear by SITKA and discover innovative designs with the latest cutting-edge technology.




www.sitkagear.com


----------



## ILbowhunter79

WILKinKC said:


> Lots of Sitka 20% off on their website. Pieces you actually want as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Whitetail: Deer Hunting Men's Clothing, Camo and Deer Hunting Accessories for Men | SITKA Gear
> 
> 
> Shop men's whitetail hunting gear by SITKA and discover innovative designs with the latest cutting-edge technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sitkagear.com


All Sitka dealers are 20 percent off for Presidents’ Day. It’s a fabulous company to support


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILKinKC

ILbowhunter79 said:


> All Sitka dealers are 20 percent off for Presidents’ Day. It’s a fabulous company to support
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah. It’s been an expensive day


----------



## Kurtislowe68

First lite guide lite pants on sale at Sierra trading posthttps://www.sierra.com/first-lite-guide-lite-camo-pants-for-men~p~33vhd/


----------



## MIbowhunter49

Kurtislowe68 said:


> First lite guide lite pants on sale at Sierra trading posthttps://www.sierra.com/first-lite-guide-lite-camo-pants-for-men~p~33vhd/


Wonder what makes them 2nds


----------



## rhs341

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Wonder what makes them 2nds


I have purchased several things from Sierra that were marked 2nds, could never find what made them seconds....not to say you wouldn’t notice something on these but I have always been pleased with anything I got from them....just my 2 cents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whippedcream

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Wonder what makes them 2nds


Usually very little. When your in the industry they’re in with a bunch of customers(hunters) who will sure as heck let the world know if a product isn’t perfect you ha e to be picky about what you put out. Good for those of us that like deals and don’t mind imperfection. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## dickeybob

Camofire has a good deal on hoodies.


----------



## gridman

I have been very happy with sierra over the years, I have bought all kinds of things from them, usually a whole lot less money than others


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

I bought the first lite pants from Sierra and couldn’t find anything wrong with them after receiving. Good deal for $49.


----------



## JBMKIII

Tag to follow for deals.


----------



## StrongIslandBH

Nomad has some nice price drops on their whitetail gear


----------



## Louisiana

It’s been almost a month since a deal was posted. Is this thread dead? Have the deal discussions been moved to a different thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

Louisiana said:


> It’s been almost a month since a deal was posted. Is this thread dead? Have the deal discussions been moved to a different thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s still going, every couple days someone finds something and remembers to share it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

Pnumaoutdoors has a 25% off site wide sale through 4/12.


----------



## SoBlsd

camofire.com just lowered their prices on Plythal gear even more. I own the bibs and I am impressed with the
quality. Sizes are going fast


----------



## CamronHGD

Turkey season is winding down so be on the lookout for good deals both in-store and online. Ammo prices have been crazy this year but occasionally you'll run across a box or two post-season at a discount. Also, bulky products like decoys will be discounted to clear the shelves. 

There's always a good deal to be found and I try to keep everyone up-to-date at huntinggeardeals.com each day.


----------



## CamronHGD

The Best Memorial Day 2021 Hunting Gear Sales & Discounts

There are a ton of great hunting-related sales going on right now during Memorial Day Weekend. Here's a compilation of the best deals from across the web and if you find some that aren't listed, post them up! 

20% off Sitka Gear
Exodus Camera Coupon Code
20% off Camp Chef grills
Natchez Shooting Supply has some awesome deals too
Those are just a few of my favorites. The link details way more deals than you're going to want to read here.


----------



## Room101

...


----------



## 2backstraps

Room101 said:


> Somebody please delete this spammer. He's just promoting his affiliate links so he can make a commission.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I think he may be a paid sponsor here on AT.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Room101

2backstraps said:


> I think he may be a paid sponsor here on AT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I don't think paid sponsors are supposed to spam threads but maybe I misunderstood the rules.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishiup

It seems like's doing exactly what the thread is intended to do... Share deals and offers that are available. He pays AT as a sponsored poster and just happens to get a commission if you book through him. I don't see anything awry.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

The guy is posting deals on a thread made specifically for deals. How is that spam?

I also get an email in my inbox from him every day with deals. I have found some really good deals through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krazo

No issues here.

Thanks for posting. Keep the deals coming.


----------



## Room101

Ok, I stand corrected. I apologize for derailing the thread, and thanks to CamronHGD for supporting AT.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamronHGD

Fulldraw_76 said:


> The guy is posting deals on a thread made specifically for deals. How is that spam?
> 
> I also get an email in my inbox from him every day with deals. I have found some really good deals through it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Greatly appreciate the kind words and for being an email subscriber!


----------



## CamronHGD

Room101 said:


> Ok, I stand corrected. I apologize for derailing the thread, and thanks to CamronHGD for supporting AT.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


No harm buddy! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Tbass3574

3 pack of hawk helium sticks for under 100 bucks shipped on Amazon, saw em on Mike’s Website first good looks Mike


----------



## rsk76

Moultrie Delta Verizon. Only one left 79.98

"Moultrie Mobile Delta Cellular Trail Camera – 32MP | DICK'S Sporting Goods" https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...2mp-21mteudlt32mpcllctch/21mteudlt32mpcllctch

Sorry already sold.


----------



## CamronHGD

Tbass3574 said:


> 3 pack of hawk helium sticks for under 100 bucks shipped on Amazon, saw em on Mike’s Website first good looks Mike


Thank you! I'm Camron, the new owner of Hunting Gear Deals and a long-time ArcheryTalk member from 2008 or 2009. I worked on the website for Mike for two years prior to purchasing it from him and I hope to continue helping people find good deals on hunting gear and adding new content as often as possible. -Thanks for utilizing the website Tbass3574.


----------



## Tbass3574

CamronHGD said:


> Thank you! I'm Camron, the new owner of Hunting Gear Deals and a long-time ArcheryTalk member from 2008 or 2009. I worked on the website for Mike for two years prior to purchasing it from him and I hope to continue helping people find good deals on hunting gear and adding new content as often as possible. -Thanks for utilizing the website Tbass3574.


No thank you camron*, if you guys aren’t signed up for his daily emails I’d suggest doing it, I’ve spent more money off of those deals then I care to admit.


----------



## CamronHGD

Tbass3574 said:


> No thank you camron*, if you guys aren’t signed up for his daily emails I’d suggest doing it, I’ve spent more money off of those deals then I care to admit.


I really appreciate the kind words and I'm glad that you're saving money!


----------



## BeastModeHunter

Father's day Sale @ Cabelas has $79.99 Moultrie Delta Cell CAms. Fer that price, ima buy a couple to Richard around with.


----------



## shootstraight

Just got 24 pack of energizer AA lithium batteries for $12 plus $5 shipping 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Energizer-Ultimate-Lithium-AA-Batteries-24-Pack/710283269


----------



## VF_MIKE

shootstraight said:


> Just got 24 pack of energizer AA lithium batteries for $12 plus $5 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Energizer-Ultimate-Lithium-AA-Batteries-24-Pack/710283269


Thanks for that. Just bought 4.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

shootstraight said:


> Just got 24 pack of energizer AA lithium batteries for $12 plus $5 shipping
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Energizer-Ultimate-Lithium-AA-Batteries-24-Pack/710283269


Says sold by Zoro Inc. Not sure I trust the seller. Walmart is letting others sell on their online site just like Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootstraight

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Says sold by Zoro Inc. Not sure I trust the seller. Walmart is letting others sell on their online site just like Amazon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I saw that but at that price it’s worth a try 🤷‍♂️, can’t imagine you couldn’t return if it’s not what they say. Personally I think they have the wrong price listed, that’s half what they normally are. Yet I still hunt out of my Lonewolf Alpha stands I got through Sams online for $33 😜


----------



## .BuckHunt.

shootstraight said:


> yeah I saw that but at that price it’s worth a try [emoji2369], can’t imagine you couldn’t return if it’s not what they say. Personally I think they have the wrong price listed, that’s half what they normally are. Yet I still hunt out of my Lonewolf Alpha stands I got through Sams online for $33 [emoji12]


I'll double your money on one of those stand


----------



## Red Eye 81

Guys I just got my Energizer lithium AA's from Zoro. So excited.


----------



## Red Eye 81

Well, I went to walmart.com to initiate a return and refund, and a refund is initiated and it says no need to return the item. Looks like I got a free 6v battery out of it. Lol


----------



## rsk76

Red Eye 81 said:


> Well, I went to walmart.com to initiate a return and refund, and a refund is initiated and it says no need to return the item. Looks like I got a free 6v battery out of it. Lol


Keep an eye on whatever card you used to pay with. I ordered from Walmart.com and didn't realize it was a another seller at the time. I ordered some sd readers for my phone and they were pure junk. Didn't spend enough to worry about a refund, but I left a negative review and all of a sudden I was alerted by my bank of fraudulent charges that happen to be in Bentonville Arkansas where the home office of Walmart is located


----------



## VF_MIKE

Red Eye 81 said:


> Guys I just got my Energizer lithium AA's from Zoro. So excited.
> View attachment 7420509


Great. I'll post an update when mine arrives. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackle1886

Two 6v lantern batteries here. Guess I'll start that refund.


----------



## Brock Lube

I ordered 4, 24 pack AA's. I received 4, 6 volt lantern batteries as well. Oh well, Walmart let me keep the lantern batteries... If I only had a lantern....


----------



## VF_MIKE

Brock Lube said:


> I ordered 4, 24 pack AA's. I received 4, 6 volt lantern batteries as well. Oh well, Walmart let me keep the lantern batteries... If I only had a lantern.... [emoji23]


Same deal, ordered 4 packs and received 4 volt. I do have an old flashlight I can use them in....lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Same. Two 6v batteries. However walmart wants me to return them.


----------



## shootstraight

Sorry guys, looks like it was too good to be true. Went on the app and returned and got this response. I also got 6 v batteries but they looked like they dropped them out of the plane while passing over my house.


----------



## shootstraight

shootstraight said:


> Sorry guys, looks like it was too good to be true. Went on the app and returned and got this response. I also got 6 v batteries but they looked like they dropped them out of the plane while passing over my house.
> View attachment 7421174


----------



## CamronHGD

Prime Day is here! There are always good deals on hunting gear during this annual sales event. Here’s a compilation of hunting-related deals:









Amazon Prime Day Hunting Gear Sales, Discounts, & Promo Codes


Hunting Gear Deals is your one-stop source for finding the best deals on hunting products and apparel. The #1 List of Amazon Prime Day deals.




www.huntinggeardeals.com





Ends 6/22


----------



## rsk76

Whitetail Hill Chestnuts has their chestnut trees marked down to $17.99 and free shipping with code FREESHIP. Good through 6/30.









Shop | Whitetail Hill Chestnuts | Buy Seedlings Today


Buy high quality chesnut seedlings here and have them shippped to your door. Easy online ordering and fast shipping!




www.whitetailhillchestnuts.com


----------



## Louisiana

Camron from Hunting Gear Deals latest email had a great deal on the Millennium M102S ratchet receivers from Academy. Cheapest I've seen them ($23). Trying to get a couple of them with free shipping, but even though the site says free shipping over $25 with sign-in, it doesn't work. Anyone have an Academy Free Shipping code?

(Thanks Camron for the emails, alot of great stuff in them!)


----------



## CamronHGD

Louisiana said:


> Camron from Hunting Gear Deals latest email had a great deal on the Millennium M102S ratchet receivers from Academy. Cheapest I've seen them ($23). Trying to get a couple of them with free shipping, but even though the site says free shipping over $25 with sign-in, it doesn't work. Anyone have an Academy Free Shipping code?
> 
> (Thanks Camron for the emails, alot of great stuff in them!)


Thanks for the kind words. Surprised that Academy isn't offering free shipping though. I'll have to look into it. Thanks for using the website!


----------



## CamronHGD

Rinehart Targets, broadheads, and more archery gear on sale today on Camofire! -Camron (Hunting Gear Deals).

Also, I'm putting together an Independence Day Sale blog post because there are a ton of great deals on hunting gear this weekend. Enjoy the 4th and celebrate your freedom safely!


----------



## CamronHGD

If anyone is looking for a deal on boots, Muck Boots is having the best sale of the entire weekend! You can save 50% off select styles, including boots for hunting, work, kids, and women's boots too! Use the discount code: BARNBUSTERS50 at checkout. 

- Camron, HuntingGearDeals.com


----------



## Mohican

I looked at the Muck sale and most standard sizes are not available.


----------



## LetThemGrow

Mohican said:


> I looked at the Muck sale and most standard sizes are not available.


Surprised?


----------



## CamronHGD

KUIU just launched its annual* Founder's Day Sale*. 

You can find *discounts up to 40%* off between now and 7/12. This is one of the best times of the year to buy KUIU! (This deal was first seen on Hunting Gear Deals.)


----------



## CamronHGD

NEW - Coupon Codes for Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops. Save 10% Site-Wide when you have the item shipped to the store for pick-up! Ends 8/4


----------



## Krazo

Good price on alpha burly at midway


----------



## jlh42581

20-30% off at firstlite, no code needed


----------



## Dleigh31

Hawk stand and sticks combo.

Hawk Run Gun Helium Ultra-Light Hang On Treestand Helium Stick 20 Pack


----------



## CamronHGD

Update: 9/21 - AT&T in stock right now. Verizon sold out quickly, unfortunately. I wouldn't consider it a deal but they're actually IN STOCK finally. Tactacam Reveal X


----------



## CamronHGD

Labor Day Sales:: This blog will help you find the best deals this Labor Day weekend on hunting gear. A lot of stores like KUIU, Sportsman's Warehouse, Under Armour, Sportsman's Guide, and more have a greater selection of deals this weekend. Expect that blog post to be updated all weekend long.


----------



## CamronHGD

LaCrosse Boots are 30% off today! The best in-season price I've seen on these boots. They have Elevated II and Marsh patterns available right now! 









Lacrosse Boots Sale - 30% Off TODAY - Hunting Gear Deals


Camofire has discounted Lacrosse Boots by 30%! This sale will end on 9/3, so you better hurry if you want to pick up a new pair of boots for hunting season this fall. Here’s a sample of the sale: Lacrosse Read moreSHOP NOW Deal Views: 140 21221




www.huntinggeardeals.com


----------



## jlh42581

Big sale at Midway today only


----------



## Dafis

jlh42581 said:


> Big sale at Midway today only











CAMO TUESDAY™ Hunting Sale | September 5th, 2023 at MidwayUSA


Shop our Camo Tuesday™ one-day hunting sale on September 5th, 2023. Labeled as The Hunter's Black Friday, Camo Tuesday™ is the fall hunting sale of the year. Shop MidwayUSA's huge selection of camo clothing, hunting boots, ammunition, optics, and more.




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## CamronHGD

First Lite is having a 20% off their Whitetail line-up today.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

In stock at Walmart.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderchicken2

25% off everything at MEAT! right now. If you need some meat processing equipment. 

https://www.meatyourmaker.com/


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY

anyone have a badlands coupon code


----------



## CamronHGD

KUIU just launched their annual "Biggest Sale of the Year! and you are the first to know about it! Hunting Gear Deals is here to help you save money on hunting gear!

You can save up to 40% right now! The sale ends 11/8, so you better hurry! This is one of the best times to pick up KUIU at a discounted price. KUIU makes some of the best hunting apparel and gear on the market, whether you're a western hunter or whitetail hunter in the east! Here's a sample of the sale:

*40% Off - Rubicon, Apparel, Accessories, and MORE*

KUIU RUBICON HOODED JACKET
KUIU BASE CAMP PULLOVER SWEATER
KUIU LOGO BADGE T-SHIRT
KUIU VALO FLAG T-SHIRT
KUIU VIAS VERTICAL T-SHIRT
KUIU ICON CAP
*25% Off - Attack, Super Down, Tiburon, Peloton, Guide, Kutana, and MORE*

KUIU ATTACK PANT
KUIU SUPER DOWN ULTRA JACKET
KUIU DIVIDE 1500 PACK
KUIU SUPER DOWN PRO HOODED JACKET
KUIU GUIDE ALL-SEASON JACKET
KUIU TIBURON PANT
KUIU PELOTON 118 LS CREW-T
KUIU PELOTON 200 ZIP-T HOODIE
KUIU BASE CAMP FULL ZIP SWEATER
KUIU STRONGFLEECE HYBRID 260 ZIP-T HOODIE
KUIU KUTANA STRETCH WOVEN PANT
*15% Off - Axis and Merino*

KUIU AXIS HYBRID PANT - $194.95
KUIU ULTRA MERINO 145 ZIP-T
KUIU PRO MERINO 200 ZIP-T HOODIE
KUIU ULTRA MERINO 125 LS CREW-T
KUIU AXIS VEST
KUIU AXIS HYBRID HOODED JACKET


----------



## chuckalope

EXO Cellular Trail Camera Powered by Moultrie Mobile - Walmart.com Walmart black Friday deal. I know nothing about this cell camera, but 62$ seems cheap.


----------



## CamronHGD

*


  






HuntingGearDeals.com has you covered for the best deals on hunting gear for Black Friday. Each year, I put together the largest compilation of hunting-related deals, sales, and coupons from across the web. I'll be posting more information later, but this will be your best friend for Black Friday Deals.




  




*


----------



## Sivart

Anyone know of Yeti sale or discount code?


----------



## CamronHGD

Sivart said:


> Anyone know of Yeti sale or discount code?


The only thing that Yeti is doing for Black Friday is free customization with your purchase.


----------



## CamronHGD

*Hunting Gear Deals Top 10 Black Friday Deals of 2021*

*Black Ovis *– Tons of great discounts and deals on a variety of major brands.
Sitka and Crispi Boots Sale – Largest selection of Cripsi Boots in stock!

*Euro Optic *– Tons of great deals on a variety of brands. 20% off Sitka Gear.
*Sitka Gear*– Expect discounts of 20% off across most major online retailers –
Current: Black Ovis, Amazon, Al’s Sporting Goods, Camofire, Euro Optic – Camofire has the bigger discounts while supplies last.
Future: Sportsman’s Warehouse, Bob Wards, Field & Stream

*KUIU* – Save up to 40% (Expected on Thursday or Friday)
*Cabela’s and Bass Pro Shops Black Friday Sale*– They’re the EXACT SAME
Best Deals: Savage Axis Rifle, 10% off gift cards, Vortex Viper HD 10 x42 Binos

*Amazon *– Tons of deals from a variety of brands and sellers.
Skull Hooker, Muddy, Gerber, Bushnell, and more

*MyOutdoorTV Subscription*– Save 35% off annual plans
Coupon Code: HOLIDAY35 at checkout

*Palmetto State Armory*– Deals on Guns, Ammo, Optics, and More.
Best Deal: Vortex Venom Red Dot – Only $169.99

*Sportsman’s Warehouse*– Early Access Sale until 11/24. New deals expected Thursday, 11/25
Best Deal: Crispi Boots – 20% off w/ a FREE $50 Gift Card. Ends 11/24
$50 gift card w/ purchase of $200 or more. Ends 11/24

*Camofire*– Different discounts every day
*Sitka Gear – 20% off today*
*Crispi Boots – Approximately 23% off today*


----------



## Broadside Only

Spypoint micro cell camera's, 2-pack for 129.99, and free shipping, at Tractor Supply.


----------



## rj2

Anyone see any lem grinder deals? Their website bf deal is quite disappointing. Looking for a #12 grinder and they only discounted it about 3-4%


----------



## rj2

Can get the viper HD cabelas/bass pro deal for under $200 with Raise gift cards and Rakuten cash back. Rakuten has an extra $40 cash back right now and 15% at cabelas and bass pro so it makes the viper HD $195, $185 if you get the $10 off for signing up for cabelas email.

Here is a rakuten link for the extra $40 cash back Earn Cash Back at stores you 💖

I passed on the binos but just got a Benchmade Steep Country for $43!


----------



## .BuckHunt.

rj2 said:


> Can get the viper HD cabelas/bass pro deal for under $200 with Raise gift cards and Rakuten cash back. Rakuten has an extra $40 cash back right now and 15% at cabelas and bass pro so it makes the viper HD $195, $185 if you get the $10 off for signing up for cabelas email.
> 
> Here is a rakuten link for the extra $40 cash back Earn Cash Back at stores you [emoji178]
> 
> I passed on the binos but just got a Benchmade Steep Country for $43!


You are a day late! Just ordered mine yesterday


----------



## Room101

So you can use a Cabela's gift card from Raise at Rakuten? Sorry if that's a dumb question. I've never used Raise or Rakuten.



rj2 said:


> Can get the viper HD cabelas/bass pro deal for under $200 with Raise gift cards and Rakuten cash back. Rakuten has an extra $40 cash back right now and 15% at cabelas and bass pro so it makes the viper HD $195, $185 if you get the $10 off for signing up for cabelas email.


----------



## rj2

Yes, raise is just a place where people sell gift cards at discount. Cabela's and bass pro are around 7% off right now so you can get $300 worth of gift cards for $280. 

Then in rakuten you just have to use the tab that opens when you click on the store link you want to shop at. It should say something like transferring you to Cabela's with 15% off. As long as you check out from that tab that opens, you'll get the cash back.


----------



## muzzypower

Active junky has 15% cash back at cabelas right now. 








Activejunky.com | Sierra, Backcountry, Cabela's, Moosejaw Coupons and Cash Back


Earn Cashback by shopping through Active Junky




www.activejunky.com


----------



## rj2

muzzypower said:


> Active junky has 15% cash back at cabelas right now.


I usually use activejunky but the rakuten $40 bonus was a no brainer!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Any good deals today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76

Red-neck has their blind chair on sale for 79.99. Use code SAVE10NEXT24 to get another 10% off. Code should work on everything except hard sided blinds.









Portable Hunting Chair (Black)


Whether you are hunting in a box blind, ground blind or in open field dove hunting, the ******* Portable Hunting Chair is the ultimate hunting chair solution. The seat swivels independently from the back, which keeps the chair from bumping others inside the blind as you rotate your position. The...




redneckblinds.com


----------



## CamronHGD

Cyber Monday Deals - HuntingGearDeals.com


----------



## rj2

rakuten is back up to 15% off at bass pro and cabelas so if you are a new sign up with the $40 bonus you can get the viper hd 10x42 for around $200, garmin inreach mini for around 200, benchmade steep country for 55. Basically gives you 15% off your total price, and $40 back on top of it. Hell if you buy something for $45, you will get $46.50 back lol 

here is a link for new users to get the $40 sign up bonus Free $40 Cash


----------



## Planopurist

30% off Sevr: Monday only 
Sevr Broadheads 


@StraightWayOutdoors
Straight Way Outdoors, Fulcrum Archery, Elite Archery, Upwind Odor Elimination, Wicked Twisted Bowstrings, Pine Ridge Archery, Sevr Broadheads, Bloodline Fibers


----------



## Fulldraw_76

rj2 said:


> rakuten is back up to 15% off at bass pro and cabelas so if you are a new sign up with the $40 bonus you can get the viper hd 10x42 for around $200, garmin inreach mini for around 200, benchmade steep country for 55. Basically gives you 15% off your total price, and $40 back on top of it. Hell if you buy something for $45, you will get $46.50 back lol
> 
> here is a link for new users to get the $40 sign up bonus Free $40 Cash


Any limits on the 15% discount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Any limits on the 15% discount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No limits but bass pro and cabelas are only at 3% right now. it changes all the time so could be 10 or 15 tomorrow


----------



## madkasel

I was at Menards in Madison today and they had a big stack of quite nice one-person ladder stands for $100. 

I noticed they had very little for hunting in the fall which was strange ... my guess is these were stuck in transit and they want them gone now so not storing them a year.


----------



## z7hunter11

Anybody have a promo for wickstick stabs by chance?


----------



## Charman03

Does brick seek even work anymore?


----------



## ArchAnon

Has it ever worked?

I have never found the in store deals that the sight says are available . I gave up even looking after about the 30th time trying.


----------



## Charman03

Yea I used to have lots of success with it


----------



## stillrunnin

Anyone seen much this year


----------



## muzzypower

stillrunnin said:


> Anyone seen much this year


Too much inflation! Killed this thread lol


----------



## whippedcream

Yeah. From a guy ho works in retail you probably won’t see much. There aren’t warehouses full of product like in years past. Whatever did actually make it in time sold and at full price so other than a couple appare companies like blocker outdoors there won’t be much to sell off until supply is far exceeding demand. Bummer.


----------



## rsk76

Bushnell cellucore 20 $61.12, free shipping, AT&T & Verizon available.








Bushnell Cellucore AT&T Cellular Trail Camera 20 MP


Finally, a high-performance cellular trail camera family that's easy on the wallet. The Bushnell CelluCORE Cellular Trail Cameras are features rich and...




ads.midwayusa.com


----------



## LetThemGrow

LAS has Fanatic bibs and jacket 20% off….


----------



## rhs341

What is LAS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

rhs341 said:


> What is LAS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lancaster archery supply


----------



## Dleigh31

40% off Rage Trypan 100gr.

https://www.amazon.com/Hypodermic-Trypan-Titanium-Broadhead-Grain/dp/B071YCGGKS?ref_=ast_sto_dp


----------



## Dunndm1

stillrunnin said:


> Anyone seen much this year


Only thing I see is high prices and low inventory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12 point

Walmart has the Tactacam Reveal X cell camera for $69.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tactacam-Reveal-X-Cellular-Trail-Camera-TA-TC-XV/692030284?athbdg=L1800


----------



## bejayze

3 pack Hawk sticks for $79.99



https://www.amazon.com/Hawk-Climbing-Treestand-Grabbing-Grooves/dp/B013C0FW3Y


----------



## irishiup

I was in the market for a quality rain gear set after my 20-year-old set left me soaked to the bone while shed hunting this year. Skre has pants and jacket marked down 50% (one specific camo type) right now: Clearance Deals | Hunting Gear On Sale | SKRE Gear 

I did a ton of research and people really liked these. Picking up a full set for less than one piece of Kuiu or Sitka felt like a steal.


----------



## Dunndm1

irishiup said:


> I was in the market for a quality rain gear set after my 20-year-old set left me soaked to the bone while shed hunting this year. Skre has pants and jacket marked down 50% (one specific camo type) right now: Clearance Deals | Hunting Gear On Sale | SKRE Gear
> 
> I did a ton of research and people really liked these. Picking up a full set for less than one piece of Kuiu or Sitka felt like a steal.


SKRE is actually great gear. I’ve got a couple different sets from them and I don’t have any problems with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsk76

Moultrie w800 (refurb) $24 f/s. I bought a couple of their 900 refurbished cams last year and have had no issues. For the price it would be a good public/high theft area cam. I bought one to try.



https://www.moultriefeeders.com/w800-game-camera-refurb


----------



## hokiehunter373

12 point said:


> Walmart has the Tactacam Reveal X cell camera for $69.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tactacam-Reveal-X-Cellular-Trail-Camera-TA-TC-XV/692030284?athbdg=L1800


For some reason I stopped getting alerts to this thread. Really wish I woulda got this one. I ended up getting them for $89, which I'll take, but man $69 is insane.


----------



## CagedKennels

Following


----------



## rsk76

$87.99








Strike Force HD 26 LC Combo + 16GB SD card + Batteries


The Command Ops series of cameras deliver big performance in a small package. The crisp 8MP picture resolution ensures the very best quality pictures of your game, day or night.




browningtrailcameras.com


----------



## Kurtislowe68

Labor Day Sale







www.marsupialgear.com




Marsupial gear is having 20% off sale this weekend.


----------



## Dleigh31

Good deal on Browning Trail Cameras

Factory Direct Sale, Closeout, and Refurb Deals


----------



## Krazo

Looking for boots. probably some rubber or neoprene, non insulated. Anyone seen anything like this on promotion lately?


----------



## muzzypower

Robot or human?


pretty cheap


----------



## Krazo

muzzypower said:


> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> pretty cheap


Thanks. Prob would’ve bought these if I’d have seen em. Ended up getting some academy Magellan boots on sale at about the same price.


----------



## C Svach

Zeiss Terra ED 10x42 marked down to $344 from $500. Seems great deal but they are the orange body. 









ZEISS Terra ED 10x42 Black/Orange Binoculars (524204-9905-000)


Buy ZEISS Terra ED 10x42 Black/Orange Binoculars (524204-9905-000) online. Find best prices for Zeiss Binoculars at GritrOutdoors – an Authorized Zeiss Dealer




gritroutdoors.com


----------



## Spartyhntr

Anyone know of any good deals on merino baselayers? Time for an upgrade and didn't realize how expensive they have gotten


----------



## deerslayer12345

Kuiu just added some to their outlet.








Discount Hunting Gear Deals - Clothing & Gear | KUIU Outlet


Score a deal on high-quality hunting gear like clothing, packs, and more at the KUIU outlet. Shop discounted hunting clothing at KUIU. KUIU



www.kuiu.com





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowstang6r

Camofire has Sitka Incinerator Aerolites for 25% off. Normally just the other products but this time includes the Incinerators


----------



## Dan_Carey

Great topic, following


----------



## Brock Lube

EXO backpacks on sale today only. 20% off


----------



## Spartyhntr

Anyone see any discounts out there on a carter wise choice?


----------



## gridman

basspro has a cabelas intensity 1600 rangefinder with red led, angle comp,for 99 dollars.............no idea how good these are, but it souded like a pretty good deal


----------



## jlh42581

Certain crispi boots are on sale all over


----------



## Mohican

Rural King has Big Game Captain XC stands on sale for 54 bucks. Big Game Captain XC Hang On Treestand - FP0150


----------



## Tbass3574

Solid deal on trail cameras on native outdoors never ordered from here but those are a steal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

Vortex diamon back 10x42s on sportsman’s warehouse. Cheapest I’ve ever seen them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckmasterJonMI

Mohican said:


> Rural King has Big Game Captain XC stands on sale for 54 bucks. Big Game Captain XC Hang On Treestand - FP0150


$36 today!


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Vortex Viper HD binos for $299 at Bass pro that is $200 off MSRP. I think it’s a pretty good deal but I could be wrong. I bought one and it’s definitely going to be an upgrade from my older Nikons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

